# Indy Womens Discussion Thread



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I've picked up the last few Shimmer events. Biggest complaint is that they book to many women and have such short shows which hurts the match quality.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Haha, I was also wondering why we didnt have a thread for this already. Funny thing I was just about to settle in and watch Vol. 32 finally. I might as well post a review along with match ratings later 

A few things I will say about SHIMMER:Melissa and Ashley Lane are my favories and should both be in line for title reigns in Shimmer I hope. I have watched it for quite awhile and have enjoyed the matches between Melissa and MsChif those probobly being some of the best women's matches in history imo.

Will say more later lol.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

ATHLETES


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Extreme Angel said:


> Haha, I was also wondering why we didnt have a thread for this already. Funny thing I was just about to settle in and watch Vol. 32 finally. I might as well post a review along with match ratings later
> 
> A few things I will say about SHIMMER:Melissa and Ashley Lane are my favories and should both be in line for title reigns in Shimmer I hope. I have watched it for quite awhile and have enjoyed the matches between Melissa and MsChif those probobly being some of the best women's matches in history imo.
> 
> Will say more later lol.


Ashley hasn't worked Shimmer in a few volumes...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I realize this, but still holding out hope that she will return eventually. Would be cool for her to be known as the first to hold TNA KO and Shimmer gold plus to have held the tag titles in each promotion. I a sorta a huge fan.. haha.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Melissa definitely deserves a big, emotional title win. The issue between her an Eagles just needs to build for a bit first. Melissa would be ideal as the face of SHIMMER and I honestly don't think that I've ever seen her have a bad match.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Finally. Awesome job, Crabtree.

These past few volumes have been great so far, but this one I can't wait for.

There's gonna be an Athena match, I heard the whole upper card is great, and Eagles' title reign begins. Sounds fantastic.



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Melissa definitely deserves a big, emotional title win. The issue between her an Eagles just needs to build for a bit first. Melissa would be ideal as the face of SHIMMER and I honestly don't think that I've ever seen her have a bad match.


Kinda like Davey Richards and the ROH World Title, it's gonna happen. It's just going take a while.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Thoughts on Mschif's title reign??? I was disappointed by a lot of it.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'd like to see Melissa eventually beat Madison Eagles for the title. 

The Canadian Ninjas are awesome. And should stay Shimmer Tag Team Champs for a while.

And I still have the last 2 matches on Vol 31 to watch.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



musdy said:


> Thoughts on Mschif's title reign??? I was disappointed by a lot of it.


She got some great matches in. I liked that she even got a clean win on Kong.


But none of her title reign matches were as good as the ones in her Cheerleader Melissa feud.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yep agreed. Most of MsChifs title matches were disappointing and i really enjoy Portia Perez as a heel.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

smitlick said:


> Yep agreed. Most of MsChifs title matches were disappointing and i really enjoy Portia Perez as a heel.


She also had the misfortune of having the title bouts right after awesome matches in multiple volumes. 


In other words, having matches after Del Rey, Melissa, Stock, Hamada, or the Joshi wrestlers.

When it comes to favorite wrestlers...

Past - Tiana Ringer. For some reason, I really liked watching "Smurfette" wrestle. She had a certain type of zaniness that, if she was in the industry longer, probably would have gotten her more mainstream jobs, IMO. Namely in TNA. Plus, I liked that she was able to incorporate her ballerina and martial art skills into her move set. I just wish I got to see it evolve.

It really sucks that she left the industry, but... Honestly, I just hope she's happy were she is now.


Present - This is a really difficult question. There's a slew of awesome talent in the promotion right now. Melissa has been my consistent favorite, but Hamada hasn't had a match less than three stars yet. So again, really difficult, but...

Ayako Hamada.


Future - I see plenty of potential. Athena, Matthews, McKay, the Rate Tank, etc... Right now though? Jesse McKay. I think in a few years she'll be the future of women's wrestling much like Del Rey currently personafies it (I don't count the Divas or KOs).


Favorite not in Shimmer? Look at the sig. Taeler Hendrix.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

My favourite Shimmer Girls are the Aussies, The Canadian Ninjas and Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Awesome idea to start this thread *Shirley*, I'd been thinking about doing it myself but only got into SHIMMER fairly recently, starting with vol.29 (I've since got 25-28 although I haven't watched all of them yet and also seen 9 and 14) so my knowledge is still a bit limited. I want to get more but price is a factor and I prefer to support small promotions rather than downloading, something I have no qualms about with WWE and TNA which never provide value for money.

Anyway, of the volumes I haven't seen, which would you recommend? I've seen you say 19 is one of your favourites, what about some of the others?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



peepoholic said:


> Awesome idea to start this thread *Shirley*, I'd been thinking about doing it myself but only got into SHIMMER fairly recently, starting with vol.29 (I've since got 25-28 although I haven't watched all of them yet and also seen 9 and 14) so my knowledge is still a bit limited. I want to get more but price is a factor and I prefer to support small promotions rather than downloading, something I have no qualms about with WWE and TNA which never provide value for money.
> 
> Anyway, of the volumes I haven't seen, which would you recommend? I've seen you say 19 is one of your favourites, what about some of the others?


I'm only fairly new to SHIMMER myself but, since I realised it was awesome, I've tried to soak up as much knowledge as possible. *18* is great and I just watched *26* and *27* and they both have classic matches on them. Good shows tend to come along in twos, I think. Dunno what other people recommend?

The whole piracy thing is a big debate. I think piracy can actually help to spread the word freely and widely and then spawn more new fans, who are willing to support the company financially. It's difficult to say that with a promotion like SHIMMER though, who really are running hand-to-mouth, show-to-show. When you buy a SHIMMER DVD you're literally paying for one of the girls to get a taxi from her hotel to the show and back.

I tend to just buy what I feel is my own fair share of wrestling stuff (as a donation to whatever company) and then watch stuff, that I'm not sure is worthy of be bought, for free. In fact, I buy more than my own fair share. So I don't feel too guilty about pirating like a bastard.


----------



## Goatlord

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Any advise on where to start for Shimmer, which show(s) to watch first? They seem to have a whole lot of releases out there. Or should I just go straight for the newest one (#32)?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Goatlord said:


> Any advise on where to start for Shimmer, which show(s) to watch first? They seem to have a whole lot of releases out there. Or should I just go straight for the newest one (#32)?


I'd start a little earlier, say around 28 or 29 which is where I came aboard. Right now that's easy because buster312 has just provided links for all the dvds so far released. Just go the the indy section in wrestling multi media. Ideally you'd pay for as much as possible but I see nothing wrong with getting a free sample.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Goatlord said:


> Any advise on where to start for Shimmer, which show(s) to watch first? They seem to have a whole lot of releases out there. Or should I just go straight for the newest one (#32)?


I would say 28 is an ideal place to start it gets you up-to-date with who the main stars are at present and the Hamada vs Del Rey match is probably the best in Shimmer history.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



thephenomenalone said:


> I would say 28 is an ideal place to start it gets you up-to-date with who the main stars are at present and the Hamada vs Del Rey match is probably the best in Shimmer history.


Completely forgot about that epic match. Had a big part in making me get into SHIMMER religiously.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Seeing as others are doing it I'll list my favourites in Shimmer

Cheerleader Melissa - always puts on a good match and I'd love to see her eventually take the belt off Eagles maybe at the next tapings in March

Nicole Matthews - Portia often gets the more attention of the Canadian Ninjas but I rate Nicole as the better wrestler her match with Melissa on Volume 27 proves she could be a singles star when the Ninjas eventually split but hopefully that doesn't happen just yet.

Kellie Skater - perhaps not as polished yet in the ring as the others I have listed but I can't help but enjoy her antics. And she deserves a lot of credit for the chops she was willing to take from Mercedes Martinez and the beating from Cheerleader Melissa in their Volume 28 match

Another favourite is someone I miss seeing in Shimmer from the early days is Rebecca Knox. I was watching Volume 5 last week and her 2/3 falls match with Daizee Haze was fantastic. I think she had to reitre due to health reasons but she was fantastic in the few matches she had in Shimmer and there were so many potentially great matches she could've had.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



thephenomenalone said:


> Seeing as others are doing it I'll list my favourites in Shimmer
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa - always puts on a good match and I'd love to see her eventually take the belt off Eagles maybe at the next tapings in March
> 
> Nicole Matthews - Portia often gets the more attention of the Canadian Ninjas but I rate Nicole as the better wrestler her match with Melissa on Volume 27 proves she could be a singles star when the Ninjas eventually split but hopefully that doesn't happen just yet.
> 
> Kellie Skater - perhaps not as polished yet in the ring as the others I have listed but I can't help but enjoy her antics. And she deserves a lot of credit for the chops she was willing to take from Mercedes Martinez and the beating from Cheerleader Melissa in their Volume 28 match
> 
> Another favorite is someone I miss seeing in Shimmer from the early days is Rebecca Knox. I was watching Volume 5 last week and her 2/3 falls match with Daizee Haze was fantastic. I think she had to retire due to health reasons but she was fantastic in the few matches she had in Shimmer and there were so many potentially great matches she could've had.


I agree about Nicole Matthews. At first, I didn't like her as much (I didn't like either of the Canadian Ninjas), but they've both grown on me. More Matthews than Perez though.


I do like Perez as a commentator though. Same with Danger. I think Kellie needs some time to improve in the commentator box, but she'll get there.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I agree about Nicole Matthews. At first, I didn't like her as much (I didn't like either of the Canadian Ninjas), but they've both grown on me. More Matthews than Perez though.
> 
> 
> I do like Perez as a commentator though. Same with Danger. I think Kellie needs some time to improve in the commentator box, but she'll get there.


Totally agree on Portia she might be my favourite commentator in wrestling in the past year or so


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Nicole is like the Tyler Black to Portia's Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Portia has always been one of my favourties but I would agree that Nicole is the better wrestler of the two and will probably go further once the Ninjas split.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Shimmer Vol 33 is available to ship as of today and you can save 20% off at ROHs store.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Who should take the belts off the Ninjas?? They haven't really been building up any teams.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Shimmer Volume 32*

*Jamilia Craft vs Malia Hosaka ***

-A decent opener, I really like Jamilia and can see her going far in future volumes. Malia is one of those veterans who can put on some good matches and also put over younger girls. I was glad Craft won this one and like I said I hope she goes far.

*Rachel Summerlyn vs Kelly Skater * ½*

-Another alright outing here, both these girls have a lot of potential and will progressively get better as time goes on. The match was fairly short much like most of them but they did good for the time they were given.

*Cat Power vs Nevaeh * ¾*

-Two of my favorites in this match, I really wished they got more time in there. I hope to see more matches between these two girls in the future, both are deserving of a lot of merits and will be holding gold sooner or later.

*Jennifer Blake and Allison Danger vs Melanie Cruz and Annie Social ***

-This was a good match in terms of the storyline development with the whole thing of Ninjas hiring Cruz and Social to take out Danger. It appears as if Blake/Danger are going for the tag belts and I wouldnt mind seeing them win eventually, although I really like Ninjas as champions. Perhaps later on.

*Tomoka Nakagawa vs Jessie McKay *** 

-I wanted to see Jessie win but it was a good match none the less. Jessie and Tomoka could probably have another great match in the future and McKay is another I would like to see main event someday, Mckay/Eagles is destined to happen sometime.

*Portia Perez vs Tennille ** ½*

-Not a big fan of Tennille yet, she hasn’t showed me anything to special really but this was a a fun match and I was glad Portia won.

*Sara Del Ray vs Misaki Ohata *** *

-One of my favorites of the show, Misaki is one of my favorite Joshi athletes and Death Ray is just beyond awesome. I loved this match and at times actually thought Ohata was going to win  very good stuff.

*MsChif vs Daffney ** ¾*

-Another one that could have been much better with more time, if they ditched at least one other match to give this one more time it would have totally stolen the show for me as they are a dream match of mine. I hope they have a gimmick match of sorts soon.

*Sarah Stock vs Nicole Matthews ** ¾*

-Nicole is definitely going to shine in singles action someday and this match proves it. She held her own in there with the dark angel and kept up with her, this was one of the ones I was particularly looking forward to watching and I liked it.

*Daizee Haze vs Ayumi Kurihara *** ¼*

-This match much like `and the following two was a potential MOTN really like Daizee's new persona and the thing with the Joshi girls is getting better and better, I love seeing them in Shimmer competition and hope it continues.

*Mercedes Martinez vs Hiroyo Matsumoto *** ½*

-Excellent back and forth matchup was almost as awesome as the main event even. Martinez is another one of those girls who deserves the belt in the future after all she has done in the company.

*Cheerleader Melissa vs Ayako Hamada *****

-It was just as spectacular as I knew it would be. These two have had so many awesome matches together, like the Flair/Steamboat of women's wrestlers. Could watch them go at it millions of times and it would never get boring. Melissa will definitely be the next to hold the Shimmer title, it cannot be any other way.


​


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Great review. I'm a big fan of "Jumpin'" and Cat Power too. They have bright futures.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Anyone got a list of must see SHIMMER matches for a newbie to the promotion? *


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Anyone got a list of must see SHIMMER matches for a newbie to the promotion? *


My list would be 

Sara Del Rey vs Mercedes Martinez - Volume 1 a fantastic match that really showed what Shimmer would go on to become

MsChif vs Cheerleader Melissa (Falls Count Anywhere) - Volume 4 probably the most brutal match in Shimmer history from probably its best feud

Daizee Haze vs Rebecca Knox (2/3 Falls) - Volume 5 a great technical match they didn't even hit the ropes until 10 minutes in and K-Knox rules

Sara Del Rey vs Sarah Stock - Volume 12 the best match in the title tournament to crown the first champion

Sara Del Rey vs MsChif - Volume 18 not the best match on the list but the reactions when MsChif wins the belt are great the whole crowd is in shock

Sara Del Rey vs Serena Deeb - Volume 22 probably Deeb's best Shimmer match so far and Del Rey is great in the heel role

Sara Del Rey vs Maddison Eagles - Volume 23 the best the current champ has looked Del Rey really brings out the best in her

Wesna vs Cheerleader Melissa (KO or Submission) - Volume 26 a great match as the two always have with some brutal strikes although their 40min Chickfight 9 match is probably better

Cheerleader Melissa vs Nicole Matthews - Volume 27 one of the matches (along with her earlier 2 with Daizee Haze) that proves Nicole has all the tools to be a single star

Ayako Hamada vs Sara Del Rey - Volume 28 quite simply the best match in Shimmer history

That would be my top ten I was trying to get a MsChif title defence in their but I did find a lot of them quite underwhelming and a lot of times she was outshone by other matches on the card.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I've been thinking...


What is the best tag match in SHIMMER?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Anyone got a list of must see SHIMMER matches for a newbie to the promotion? *


:hmm: I'm sure there's a few matches I'm forgetting and there's plenty that I haven't seen yet but this list is a pretty good start. In no particular order:

*Melissa vs. Matthews - 27*
*Lacey vs. Serena - 9
Kong vs. MsChif - 9
Melissa vs. Hamada - 32
Del Rey vs. Hamada - 28*
Hamada vs. Martinez - 27
*Melissa vs. Wesna - 26
Martinez vs. Melissa - 19
Melissa vs. Stock - 18*
Del Rey vs. Melissa - 9
Kong vs. Melissa - 16
Del Rey vs. Stock - 16
Ninjas vs. Ashley/Neveah - 26 (historical significance)
Homewreckers vs. Haze/Chif/Jezebel - 16 (if you think that, because you're a smark, heels can't make you rage anymore...)

16 is a great show, come to think of it.

All the cards are here (if you don't mind *SPOILERZ!*): en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimmer_Volumes


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Speaking of the Homewreckers... It's a shame that two out of three of them are done with in-ring action. And the other is... Well, I honestly forgot where Rain is, wrestling promotion wise. (I could of sworn she was still in WSU, but I'm probably wrong).


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Speaking of the Homewreckers... It's a shame that two out of three of them are done with in-ring action. And the other is... Well, I honestly forgot where Rain is, wrestling promotion wise. (I could of sworn she was still in WSU, but I'm probably wrong).


WSU and possibly AAA i think though i could be wrong.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

She is done with SHIMMER.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Did you guys hear about Allison Danger making ANOTHER female promotion in the East Coast?

Actually, she's reviving a defunct promotion with some help from World-1.


I wonder how this promotion will differentiate itself with SHIMMER and WSU.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> The whole piracy thing is a big debate. I think piracy can actually help to spread the word freely and widely and then spawn more new fans, who are willing to support the company financially. It's difficult to say that with a promotion like SHIMMER though, who really are running hand-to-mouth, show-to-show. When you buy a SHIMMER DVD you're literally paying for one of the girls to get a taxi from her hotel to the show and back.
> 
> I tend to just buy what I feel is my own fair share of wrestling stuff (as a donation to whatever company) and then watch stuff, that I'm not sure is worthy of be bought, for free. In fact, I buy more than my own fair share. So I don't feel too guilty about pirating like a bastard.


Way to justify piracy to yourself. Hahahaha. That's like saying, well I shop at Walmart all the time, but I'm not sure about this new Walmart brand toothpaste, I think I'll just steal it, because I buy Crest here all the time anyhow. 

Piracy help spread the word? If someone is looking for a pirate copy, they're already at least somewhat familiar with the promotion or event and can research further if they want. How are you going to spread the word through piracy? Are you going to hold a screening of the pirate copy in your home theater further breaking infringement and exhibition laws to gain new interest in your favorite company? 

I think the middle-ground is the live play-by-play of the PPV. They're explaining, in great detail on the better websites, what is being shown on the PPV, but you are not pirating by reading a description. 

Now this is where 'better websites' needs to be highlighted. There are some play-by-play websites with obvious criticisms and opinions. I dislike these types. I like just straight play-by-play, descriptive, but without judging or commentary. I can make up my own mind if the description of events is good enough. 

Then based on the description you can choose to buy the DVD when it comes out. It's like reading a detailed Amazon.com review of a DVD, or blu-ray.com review. You're not pirating there either but you can get the entire gist of what is being sold. Then you buy the goods based on the review, and with live play-by-play you don't have to wait for the DVD to come out even. You could even still order the PPV on replay if you wanted to, plus if capable, you could see it in HD glory. Yes, piracy is a big debate still, but if you stay on the legal side of things, I've shown that you can still have a choice on what you're buying.

Oh yeah, and GO SHIMMER!


----------



## NT86

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Out of the current talent used on SPARKLE, Mia Yim NEEDS to debut on the main SHIMMER shows ASAP. She's one of the best young prospects in US women's wrestling today. Her kicks are awesome and I think she can only grow in the future. Same for Athena.

Looking at the past, I think one of the biggest losses early on was Rebecca Knox. Her 2/3 falls match against Daizee Haze still remains a highlight of SHIMMER. That injury must have been really bad for her not to return. She could have played a significant role if she was still active.

Oh and Melissa must win the title, it's way overdue.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

interesting take from the previous poster even though the comparisons of Shimmer and Walmart are completely ridiculous but whatever. I wouldn't own 5 Shimmer DVDs if i hadn't first tried the company by downloading a show. Same goes for the 145 ROH DVDs i now own. Wouldn't have bought any of them if i didn't first try them through the downloading a show. To me its basically a try before you buy. Is it illegal, YES but companies like ROH wouldn't have received the hundreds of dollars i spend with them each year if i hadn't first downloaded a show of theres.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> interesting take from the previous poster even though the comparisons of Shimmer and Walmart are completely ridiculous but whatever. I wouldn't own 5 Shimmer DVDs if i hadn't first tried the company by downloading a show. Same goes for the 145 ROH DVDs i now own. Wouldn't have bought any of them if i didn't first try them through the downloading a show. To me its basically a try before you buy. Is it illegal, YES but companies like ROH wouldn't have received the hundreds of dollars i spend with them each year if i hadn't first downloaded a show of theres.


The comparison just says that there's something new to try in a different brand (wrestling or toothpaste) and you've most likely already bought a wrestling PPV (maybe WWF/E) at some point in your life, or a popular brand of toothpaste in the comparison. So I guess I left out that there should be a free sample stand for the toothpaste...just like there's a videos page on the SHIMMER website that gives you a sample of the action for free. 

Now here toothpaste analogy doesn't fit for sure, (imagine the mess...ew) so let's make it, I dunno, samples of a new ice cream flavor (oh wait, that's messy too, but moving along...) from a new competing brand (and now we're at Sams Club or Costco instead for authenticity). So you don't need to steal the competing brand's ice cream, 'Chunky Funky', just to get a taste since you have got a free sample. Analogy saved. So free samples of wrestling are the video pages on the SHIMMER site, or written recaps of PPVs. 

Sure I may not be getting through to anyone enough for them to quit pirating, but still just showing that it isn't necessary. It is good that you bought all that merch though to support the companies that entertain you. That's what it comes down to really for me, if it's enriching your life in some way, you should spend the money even if you already stole it.

Now for SHIMMER related posting...Sara Del Rey rocks!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Rain is still in WSU and imo being used a lot better than she ever was in Shimmer as was Amber O'Neal come to think of it. Jetta Recently returned to the ring after her 'retirement' so it's not out of the question that she'll come back and since it's wrestling never say never to Lacey coming to as a wrestler either.

DP recently posted all the group shots that had been taken at tapings it's really interesting to see how the roster has grown over time and also who has come and gone as well as those who have been there the whole time.



Spoiler: .


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I gotta say I'm kinda burned out on Shimmer. At least on the recent volumes edited, and Prazak's booking of the title scene. The problem of having such a long reign for a champ is that it has to end with a bang, and immediately establish the new champ as an awesome threat.

But MsChif reign was a bit lackluster, during the last six months, and I'm still not convinced by Madison Eagles. I know she has her fans, but i'm just not seeing it, the same way i'm not seeing what supposedly makes Johnny Gargano so great in Chikara. So Shimmer's actual title scene doesn't do it for me. At all.

(personally, if they really wanted a heel champ, i'd have waited for Nicole Matthews to lose the tag belts, and have her defeat MsChif for the title. But that's just me.) 

Now the rest of the recent cards is also a lot to blame for my lack of interest in these past volumes of Shimmer : too many short and so-so matches, that don't do much in the way of feud building, or establishing n00bs girls, and of course, the special attraction matches featuring guests or joshi stars. Yeah, those are good, but they're not doing much in the long term either : more often than not, they're just a way to give something to do for wrestlers who have accomplished everything else in the company, and fill an already stacked card.

(which is kind of why i'm annoyed when Shimmer überfans or Diva Dirt fans use Shimmer booking as the example to follow for mainstream companies, as far as women's wrestling goes. Cos nothing screams "long-term mainstream tv booking & buyrates" more than half a dozen forgettable matches, and special attraction matches between random joshi star #123654 vs already established US star, where there's no feud going on)

That said, my old Shimmer volumes are still there, and i'll add to the K-nox love. I still miss her.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It's booked similar to the Puro promotions that way, instead of like the US promotions. But you are right, it's not mainstream style booking.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not sure about this new Walmart brand toothpaste, I think I'll just steal it, because I buy Crest here all the time anyhow.


No, it's nothing like that. That argument has always been pointless. Piracy doesn't involve stealing. It involves making a clone of something (an inferior clone too) and distributing that.

Making a copy of the video content doesn't really matter because media content, on it's own, is worthless in 2010. It's too abundant to have a value.

Pirating something isn't comparable to stealing a rare, physical master copy (which is what the toothpaste is).


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I probably wouldn't have gotten into SHIMMER, if I hadn't downloaded Hamada vs. Del Rey from this site. I still bought the DVD.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> No, it's nothing like that. That argument has always been pointless. Piracy doesn't involve stealing. It involves making a clone of something (an inferior clone too) and distributing that.
> 
> Making a copy of the video content doesn't really matter because media content, on it's own, is worthless in 2010. It's too abundant to have a value.
> 
> Pirating something isn't comparable to stealing a rare, physical master copy (which is what the toothpaste is).


Piracy doesn't involve stealing? Wow. I'm sure all the recording artists, movie producers, software designers (who choose to charge, a.k.a. non-freeware), and other companies who are losing money every day to piracy would differ with that opinion. Saying that my argument is "pointless" tells me everything I need to know about you. Perhaps you just fail to see the point, or just conveniently choose not to. 

Media content worthless? Ok, so you like band such and such or movie such and such...so tell that to the creator. "Mr. or Ms. Creator, I think your product is worthless due to it's over-abundance, so I'm not gonna pay you any money for your life's work. I may or may not also believe that art has no real value." (scrolls through millions of stolen songs on iPod for immediate-near-future enjoyment).



musdy said:


> I probably wouldn't have gotten into SHIMMER, if I hadn't downloaded Hamada vs. Del Rey from this site. I still bought the DVD.


Well I've see Sara Del Rey at a live show, where she kicked some jobber outta her boots, and I've seen Hamada on TNA displaying some of the finest, if not the finest, female wrestling I've ever seen. Those names are selling points enough. Once again, at least you buy the product, which is why a lot of artists just put there stuff of for free now hoping there are people like you that will do just that, buy after they tried. 

Look I know I may not convince those that have already justified things to themselves, but let's take this piracy debate outta the SHIMMER thread.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yay! I like having the opportunity to write long essays!



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm sure all the recording artists, movie producers, software designers (who choose to charge, a.k.a. non-freeware), and other companies who are losing money every day to piracy would differ with that opinion.


The entertainment industry isn't "losing money to piracy", that's a myth perpetuated by it's conservative Powers That Be. Various studies by major universities and the U.S. government, amongst others, back that up. The difference that piracy _does_ bring about is that it changes the channels, flow and distribution of income and forces companies to adapt their business models accordingly. Those who refuse to adapt will lose money but, in reality, the entertainment industry, as a whole, makes more money now than ever before. Consumers listen to far more music on youtube, for example, (which pays its way through advertising etc.) than they ever listened to when they were buying cassette tapes. 

The attitudes of those artists, record company's etc., that you refer to, are no different to the attitudes of the equivalent entities during the advent of radio broadcasting. Artists and record companies went to great lengths to ensure that their work would never be broadcast via this nasty, reckless, uncontrollable new medium. They did so under the false assumption that, if someone could listen to a song for free at home, then they would no longer have any reason to spend money on attending live performances.

Those backwards ideas now sound laughable, just as the current demonising of file-sharing will do, in 50 or so years time.

The extreme restrictions placed on airplay decades ago spawned pirate radio, which helped launch the careers of many of the greatest musicians and DJs of all time and, ultimately, forced the Powers That Be to wake up, stop being stubborn and bring themselves in line with reality. The supply was eventually forced meet the demand, which benefitted everyone.



> Media content worthless?


Anyone can create high-quality audio or video content and distribute it to an infinite number of people nowadays. It requires no special skill or any expensive equipment. 

Why should I pay to watch wrestling when I can watch a girl masturbate on Chatroulette, for free? The entertainment marketplace is ridiculously competitive now, in that sense. If anything, the technology companies are to blame for any problem that development causes, not filesharers.

The thing is, the ability to watch something/listen to something isn't what's being sold here. What's actually being sold is the whole package: from the cover, to the case, to the collectability, to the opportunity to directly support/influence a company/artist, to the sentimental value of physical things, to the guarantee that the stuff works...and so on. You're selling membership of an elite club, basically.

---​
The way I see it, there's a curve of fandom nowadays. You can start off, like I did, as a poor teenager - someone who can only download the occasional wrestling show due to a cheap, shitty internet connection, watches Heat on wwe.com, and can't afford to pay for any of this stuff. You can then gradually make the transition towards being a frequent buyer of obscure shit, who thus directly financially supports the artist/producer/industry/whatever.

There will always be certain perks to buying and owning, when compared to downloading and watching IMO. _Everyone_ would rather have a DVD than a crappy media file on their computer. If you take away the opportunity to view, from those to whom money is a barrier, then you nip your future generations of paying customers in the bud and you slow the spreading of information about your product. Filesharing _does_ need to be controlled, legitimised and channelled in the right directions but to completely get rid of piracy would be like getting rid of running water, just because it's too cheap to meter now, and forcing everyone to buy Evian instead.

*tl;dr I'm massively pro-piracy and I must've bought about 35 wrestling DVDs this year. If it wasn't for piracy I wouldn't even be a fan of wrestling any more. Let alone would I be spreading the word about a little-known women's promotion.*


Speaking of which, back on topic:

It's difficult to apply a lot of this to a company like SHIMMER because, as I said earlier, they literally survive from one taping to the next, based largely on DVD sales. They have a very old-fashioned, simplistic business model.

They need as much money as they can get _now_ and can't necessarily afford to wait months or years for someone to become hooked enough to buy frequently or for a freeloader to pass the word on by writing blogs, doing youtube reviews, posting on message boards, tweeting or whatever. SHIMMER also has a cap on the number of live fans that they can accommodate, which means that freebies could only have a limited impact when it comes to promoting stuff that you can't download - like the live event experience or a signed picture, for two examples. 

So, if your looking to attach some "morality" or "guilt" thing to piracy, then I can see the argument that it can apply to a tiny company like SHIMMER but piracy doesn't make a shite of difference to someone like Lady Gaga, for example. She'll just eventually get all of the money back, and more, through other means. If she tells you that she's "losing money" because people are "stealing her stuff" then she's either an idiot or just very stubborn IMHO.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Yay! I like having the opportunity to write long essays!


Mostly disagree with your 'essay', sent you a PM about it to get this outta SHIMMER thread...moving on...

Back to SHIMMER, damn that weekend package they have up is tempting...it'd only be a 6 hour drive from where I live, and I'm thinking I may just make that trip to see these women go in the ring LIVE. 4 shows over 2 days for the DVDs...that's just too badass.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Mostly disagree with your 'essay', sent you a PM about it to get this outta SHIMMER thread...moving on...


Hope you enjoy sucking on my links to: an Oxford University study, NY Times book review and a U.S. Government body's study lol.

Anyway, there's also intermission meet-and-greets and afterparties at the SHIMMER weekenders btw. If I was crazy enough to fly out to Chicago on a whim, I'd go myself.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Anyone get the new volume yet and would care to review it?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> *Melissa vs. Matthews - 27*
> *Lacey vs. Serena - 9
> Kong vs. MsChif - 9
> Melissa vs. Hamada - 32
> Del Rey vs. Hamada - 28*
> Hamada vs. Martinez - 27
> *Melissa vs. Wesna - 26
> Martinez vs. Melissa - 19
> Melissa vs. Stock - 18*
> Del Rey vs. Melissa - 9
> Kong vs. Melissa - 16
> Del Rey vs. Stock - 16
> Ninjas vs. Ashley/Neveah - 26 (historical significance)
> Homewreckers vs. Haze/Chif/Jezebel - 16 (if you think that, because you're a smark, heels can't make you rage anymore...)


You can add *Kurihara vs. Nakagawa - 29* to the list. Awesome match.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I've been thinking...
> 
> 
> What is the best tag match in SHIMMER?


My favorite was Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Melissa & Mschif from Vol 17.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



musdy said:


> My favorite was Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Melissa & Mschif from Vol 17.


I love how the fans turned on Del Rey and Danger during that match. I never thought I see a face/heel shift mid-match in SHIMMER (the fans a normally good at cheering for faces and booing at heels).


Then again, there are exceptions, like the Daffney/Summerlynn feud.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Time for a bump, with some titbits of news:

- There are only *15 minutes* left to get everything, including SHIMMER DVDs, with 30% off at the ROH Store. Get in quick! Apparently the 30% of offer has been extended until 10am Eastern on Thursday morning (Dec. 23).

- There's a gold and black Death Rey T-shirt available here that I'm sure wasn't there last time I looked.

- Here's a pic of Del Rey after being raped by Papa Briscoe at Final Battle:



Spoiler: Del Rey Pic













- Judging by the latest ROH Videowire it sounds like Serena Deeb might be coming back to ROH sooner rather than later.

- You can still get tickets for the tapings of Volumes 37-40 in Berwyn, IL, on March 26th & 27th by going to www.shimmerwrestling.com and scrolling down.

- SHIMMER Champ Madison Eagles apparently got rave reviews for her performances in a recent visit to Japan for the NEO and S-Ovation promotions. She wore the SHIMMER title belt during these appearances and represented the company well.

Here's a selection of pics:



Spoiler: Eagles in Japan Pics































You can see more of them posted here, credit to the two guys who posted them.

- SPARKLE prospect Maja Mia Svensson has a new blog up here, weighing up the pros and cons of her Christmas. You can see a video of her pre-show SPARKLE match from the Volume 33 taping below:



Spoiler: Mena Libra & Maja Svensson vs. Mia Yim & Taylor Made











- You can download the fancy new 3D SHIMMER logo by clicking here and download a pack of five variations here.

- Allison Danger is re-launching the former Japanese women's promotion Pro Wrestling SUN in the United States. She's doing this under the wider umbrella of Steve Corino's WORLD-1 organisation. Apparently, she doesn't intend to compete with SHIMMER but rather complement the already existing U.S. women's companies, by doing something different.

- Volume 34 should be released any time soon. This show features a main event of Eagles defending her title against Ayumi Kurihara. You can see the DVD art below:



Spoiler: SHIMMER 34 DVD art














Other than that, I'm about to watch Volume 33 so I should have some thoughts to post in a few hours time.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to watch Volume 33.

And that's a great cover for 34. Why can't ROH get these great covers?


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

because Shimmer still use the old production company that ROH did dont they?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I heard that some random fan has made the last few covers.

Apparently the ROH Sale is still on. It was supposed to end at 4pm Eastern. :hmm:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Looking at the Volume 33 card reminded me of something.


I REALLY need to re-watch Matthews/McKay I.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I will post up a review of Vol. 33 tomorrow!  Looks awesome, and the cover for 34 looks amazing, just might buy that one.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Some random things that I noted down whilst watching SHIMMER 33. Naturally, they contain *SPOILERZ*:


Some of the new talent looked good. Athena looks like she has a lot to offer. Taylor Made looks promising too. I'd already seen her in that pre-show match and she definitely has something about her. Leva Bates' in-ring ability isn't anywhere near as good as her gimmick.


Allison Danger is brilliant on the mic.


Craft vs. Power was a great match. Power has to be on her way towards the top end of the card.


Serena vs. Skater was awesome. Probably Skater's best ever match. Highly recommended.


SDR vs. Nevaeh = fast paced


Matthews vs. McKay was a good back and forth match and another one that was fast-paced and impactful. Nicole kicked out of a HUGE Schoolgirl Crush. Reminded me of the kind of thing Tyler Black would randomly do when Gabe was gradually turning him face.

I'm not that excited by McKay, in general, but Nicole keeps getting better and better.

Portia's commentary on Nicole's match was gold, as evidenced by the following comment on the “Aussie, Aussie, Aussie” chants.



Portia Perez said:


> You won't get any Canada chants up in here. These fans are a bunch of racists.





Portia was on fire during Hamada-Nakagawa too, winding up Prazak by questioning the rules of wrestling.



Portia said:


> Hair-pulling's not illegal in Japan.





Prazak said:


> What?!? It's universally frowned-upon, Portia.





Portia said:


> Well you won't go to jail for it...


...and then a few seconds later...



Portia said:


> Big Boot? Is that not illegal?!?


This went on for the whole match. It's a must-watch for the commentary, regardless of the fact that it was one of the better matches in SHIMMER history.

Hell of a false finish in this. The entire finishing sequence was all kinds of awesome.

What a fucking match! I can...not...belieeeve that's the first time those two have ever wrestled each other!

Seems like Nakagawa is one of those people who is really, really good at making stars shine even brighter.

I actually started marking as soon as Hamada's entrance music first hit here. That shows how good she is. The crowd was going mental when she came out too.




The crowd was red hot for the start of Melissa vs. Eagles as well. I don't remember there being a SHIMMER atmosphere like this before. The crowd must have sensed/wanted a title change. They didn't get one though. Not even close.

For the first ten minutes it was pretty much what you'd expect from two main-eventers with a grudge. 

TBH I don't really “get” Eagles. She's too rangy, which makes everything that she does slightly awkward and unorthodox.

Melissa looked too weak in this, for me. Didn't get much offense in and got pinned cleanly.

She did a bizarre leg lock about 15mins in, which was interesting.

Match ended after about 17mins.

Wasn't a big fan of this match. It was just OK. I don't know if it'll look better if/when I re-watch it.


Overall, this show probably had one of the best top to bottom cards you'll see on a SHIMMER DVD. Serena-Skater and Hamada-Nakagawa are must-see IMO and a few other matches were really good. I just thought the main event struggled to follow Hamada's awesomeness.

So, that's it. I also added some more bits of newz into my newz post. It pretty much sums up the goings on of the past month in the SHIMMERverse.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I was hoping Eagles/Melissa would be great but now I might pass on this show.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



musdy said:


> I was hoping Eagles/Melissa would be great but now I might pass on this show.


Yeah Eagles vs Melissa was a little disappointing but the McKay vs Matthews and Nakagawa vs Hamada matches make it still worth picking up.


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It's been a while since i've seen Shimmer, has Portia replaced Danger on commentary now?


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



dezpool said:


> It's been a while since i've seen Shimmer, has Portia replaced Danger on commentary now?


She did commentary on vol. 32 so I believe she has, unless Danger was doing it on Vol. 33, which i'm now about to watch.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



dezpool said:


> It's been a while since i've seen Shimmer, has Portia replaced Danger on commentary now?


More often than not, Portia is the color commentator these days.


However, it does alternate between her, Danger, and rarely, Kellie Skater.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just started watching my first volume of SHIMMER (32). Already a big fan of Girl Dynamite!


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just finished watching vol 33. 

Wasn't too impressed with the first hour, hour & 1/2 of the show. The new girls didn't make much of an impression on me (that said, Athena does have presence & attitude, contrary to her partner), and up until DelRey/Nevaeh, the action wasn't really memorable (Serena/Skater had potential, but was way too short at barely 7 minutes, and wasn't that great if you're neither a Skater or a Deeb mark). 

I liked the Lebell Lock finish of SDR/Nevaeh (but then again, barely 5 minutes is unsufficient), Matthews/McKay II was very good, Daizee/Kurihara II was solid, Nakagawa/Hamada was great (but ultimately, it was nothing more than another _special attraction_ match)... and the title match was once again somehow disappointing, as far as i'm concerned. Just like Shirley Crabtree, I really can't seem to really be invested in Eagles matches - even with CheerMel looking mighty fine. But at no point did I felt that Melissa could win the match and dethrone Eagles on her first title defense. Also, Eagles' finisher seems kinda weak.

So, all in all, would I recommand watching this volume ? Sure, why not. Buying it ? Let's just say that if i had a Shimmer dvd to buy, #33 wouldn't be at the top of my shopping list. Eleven matches (+ interviews & backstage segments) on a 176 min card still seems way too much, especially when most older volumes had 7-9 matches, tops, and globally much stronger cards.

(And the more I watch recent Shimmer volumes, the more I miss Jetta & the IHWC's mid-card comedy.)


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



fredcatcheur said:


> Just finished watching vol 33.
> 
> Wasn't too impressed with the first hour, hour & 1/2 of the show. The new girls didn't make much of an impression on me (that said, Athena does have presence & attitude, contrary to her partner), and up until DelRey/Nevaeh, the action wasn't really memorable (Serena/Skater had potential, but was way too short at barely 7 minutes, and wasn't that great if you're neither a Skater or a Deeb mark).
> 
> I liked the Lebell Lock finish of SDR/Nevaeh (but then again, barely 5 minutes is unsufficient), Matthews/McKay II was very good, Daizee/Kurihara II was solid, Nakagawa/Hamada was great (but ultimately, it was nothing more than another _special attraction_ match)... and the title match was once again somehow disappointing, as far as i'm concerned. Just like Shirley Crabtree, I really can't seem to really be invested in Eagles matches - even with CheerMel looking mighty fine. But at no point did I felt that Melissa could win the match and dethrone Eagles on her first title defense. Also, Eagles' finisher seems kinda weak.
> 
> So, all in all, would I recommand watching this volume ? Sure. Buying it ? Not so sure. Eleven matches (+ interviews & backstage segments) on a 176 min card still seems way too much, especially when most older volumes had 7-9 matches, tops, and globally much stronger cards.
> 
> (And the more I watch recent Shimmer volumes, the more I miss Jetta & the IHWC's mid-card comedy.)



I miss the Homewreckers too. And I actually agree with you quite a bit about this volume.


I like Athena, and a bunch of people in the matches before Del Rey's, but none of them were that great. Decent, but I wasn't too engaged.


I kinda liked the SDR match, Daizee's match was fun, Hamada's match was fantastic, and the title match was MsChif/Stock disappointing. Quite frankly, it seems like anytime you have a match after Hamada, it's bound to disappoint, whoever you are.


However, the match of the volume for me was Matthews vs McKay. It wasn't the most technically sound match (though it was good on that end too), but it was the most engaging to me. Much like their Vol 30 match, which I was able to watch recently, it was brutal and action packed. McKay is a great face in peril, and I'm not surprised she's moving up the card.

But honestly, I've been more impressed by Matthews. Similar to Cat Power earlier this year, she's had a string of pretty dang good matches, and she's getting better and better. However, the thing that makes me such a fan of her is that she's not only a good wrestler. 

She's a great worker, something that SHIMMER has been losing since the Homewreckers left the promotion.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I don't mind short, sharp matches (in wrestling in general) as long as they're done well. Seven to ten minutes of crisp action can often be more entertaining than a long-winded slog.

There are, probably, too many matches on the average SHIMMER DVD though. I'm not sure whether the Volumes are deliberately designed to be dipped in and out of, rather than to be watched from start to finish.


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Thing is, i've got no problems with short 5/7 min matches, as long as they give me some reason to get really involved. Whether they're only part of a feud, building up to something bigger later, or they're going at a frantic pace due to storyline reasons (a grudge match, a squash), or to make some room on the card for a longer main event, i'm okay with it.

But when it's a one-off match, without any build-up or follow-up, or any kind of great/memorable action, it invariably leaves me unsatisfied. And with its 11-12 matches per dvd, Shimmer has had quite a lot of those, on recent volumes.

Now, I don't really know why Prazak went from 8-9 matches per card to 11-12. Probably to help all the sparkle girls get some ring time and exposure, and give matches to all the puro wrestlers. Which is good in theory, but kinda weighs down the show in practice.

And I feel the company is in a state of flux : on one hand, they're trying to build up the next generation of Shimmer wrestlers, on the other, they're still trying to fit as much Shimmer veterans (Melissa, Kong, SDR, Danger, Ariel, Nikki, Mercedes, MsChif) on the card as possible, and on top of that, there's the puro girls, and the occasional returning wrestler (Serena, Sarah Stock). It makes for a very crowded roster, and kinda lacks direction. But hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Diva Dirt's Christmas Women of Wrestling Podcast is up here. It features SHIMMERers Allison Danger and Kellie Skater. 

The guys who do this podcast know their shit but have a tendency to talk about LayCool too much (I guess that's what pays the bills).

Danger has her own podcast on diva-dirt.com and I know the Women of Wrestling podcast had a decent interview with Dave Prazak a while back, if you look around the site.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Shimmer Volume 33*

*Rachel Summerlyn and Jessica James vs Athena and Bonesaw ***

-Decent opener, I actually quite enjoy the team of Rachel and Jessica. It was the first time I saw their opponents Bonesaw and Athena in action, they seem to be fairly good competitors for the little time I was able to see them in the ring. I possibly see Jessica and Rachel challenging for the tag titles in future shows.

*Cat Power vs Jamilia Craft ****

-Once again a great match put on by my girl Cat Power, and Jamilia Craft is awesome as well. This was a short match but was very solid and I enjoyed, hoping we see them in a series because they work very well together in the ring.

*Allison Danger vs Leva Bates ** 1/4*

-A fun match, Danger still has it in her to deliver in the ring and she proved it with this one. Leva is definitely a future star in Shimmer and I still expect big things from Ally, she is one of the girls who are destined to hold the Shimmer Championship.

*Melanie Cruise vs Taylor Made * 3/4*

-This was sorta meh to me, No offense to Melanie but I enjoy her more when she is in tag team action with Annie Social, they should be the next heel team to hold the titles after someone takes the from The Ninjas. 

*Misaki Ohata vs Ariel *** 1/4* 

-I LOVED this match, Misaki is becoming one of my favorites and I seriously hope she continues with Shimmer because her matches are always fun to watch, This wasn’t quite as good as the one against Del Ray but still a very good match. The fairly lock ftw! 

*Serena vs Kellie Skater ** 3/4*

-Happy to see Serena back in Shimmer competition, and picking up a win. Kellie is impressing me even more each volume and she will definitely be a big time player in the future of Shimmer. 

*Sara Del Ray vs Nevaeh ** 1/2*

-As always, it is fun to watch Death Ray in action but I really wanted to see Nevaeh get the W here. I would like to see another encounter where Nev pulls out the upset and perhaps she goes on a winning streak until the eventual return of Lane when she loses the KO title in TNA so that they can have a match together  I marked for the Crossface though lol I love that hold.

*Jessie McKay vs Nicole Matthews *** 1/2*

-As expected, this was an epic match and now that they are 1-1 I am hoping we get some gimmick match between the two (Have not looked at any of the future cards yet hehe, I like to be surprised for the most part) But I seriously want to see them go at it one more time or two because they work so well together, this was one of the best matches of the night hands down.

*Daizee Haze vs Ayumi Kurihara ****

-Just like their last match on the previous volume this was very high paced action and all around awesome, Was glad they kept the winning streak of Kurihara in tact as it makes her upcoming match on Vol. 34 all the more interesting. (Again I do not read spoilers or look at cards for future shows past that of what is the next show)

*Ayako Hamada vs Tomoka Nakagawa ****

-After seeing this match, I was saying to myself it would be one hell of a tag team if Hamada and Nakagawa joined forces because they are two of the world's finest cruiserweight style women's wrestlers and as a team they could go very far in SHIMMER, I feel. Great stuff with the water bottle, these two are another couple of women with great chemistry and putting them in a team will only be a good thing imo.

*Madison Eagles © vs Cheerleader Melissa - SHIMMER Championship. *** 3/4
*

-Excellent main event, I am really behind both these girls and hope that when Eagles does lose the belt is to Melissa in some sort of gimmick match but for now I am greatly enjoying the reign of Maddie Eagles. This match was totally awesome, Eagles works extremely well for a big woman and I dare say she is the best "Big Woman" in women's wrestling, even better than Kong and even Death Ray who are both awesome in their own right. I love the emotion of Melissa and the storytelling it adds even more to this match as it is her first shot at the gold.

Once again another spectacular showing for Shimmer, definitely cannot wait to see what is next ​


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just wanna post some of my favorite Shimmer wrestlers past and present.

*Past*
Alexa Thatcher - I was becoming a big fan of hers, but then she just disappeared.
MSHWC(Lacey, Rain, Jetta) - Lacey is one of my favorite women wrestlers ever.
Tiana Ringer - Loved her in ring style.
Rebecca Knox - Just flat out great in the ring.

*Present*
Cheerleader Melissa - My favorite women's wrestler of all time.
Ayumi Kurihara - Once saw her suplex Aja Kong in a Joshi match a year or so ago I became a fan.
Nicole Matthews
Jennifer Blake
Hamada
Misaki Ohata
Sara Del Rey
Daffney
Neveah
Veronica Vice

Also these wrestlers who may be added to my favorites list once I see more of them are Athena and Taylor Made.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

[email protected] whining over wrestlers wrestling long matches...I'll tell you this..you would of hated watching wrestling when I was coming up because that's the way it ALWAYS used to be. The Jumping Bomb Angels vs the Glamour Girls at the original Royal Rumble in a 2/3 Falls match for the WWF Women Tag titles was the definition of great wrestling and if you can't get hooked in by great wrestling or appreciate the craft, this is probably isn't for you and you should stick to the botch fests that someone like Melina puts out every week. Now...

Just finished watching Volume 33 yesterday...

Nicole Matthews continued her hot streak of matches....love watching her work. One of the fastet learners of ring psychology of the last 5 years, no question. Jessie McKay took a nice stiff slap to the face..she was a little off in those transitions but good work nonetheless.

Hamada put on another beautiful performance and even put over the heel post match. Not surprising. She loves getting everyone involved over.

Rachel Summerlyn and Jessica James vs Athena and Bonesaw...timing was off a little in this match. OK match.

Jamila Croft vs Cat Power. Cat Power is deep in her character. Better in the ring than Croft.

Taylor Made vs Melanie Cruise...Taylor Made looks as animated as Jessie McKay in many ways but the right person went over.

Ohata vs Ariel....good match. Ohata needed a victory.

Serena vs Kellie Skater..she returned to a mighty reaction. Great to see her back and kicking ass. Nice match and it will be good to see her in the mix of things for the title.

Nevaeh vs Sara Del Ray. Now..I like Nevaeh for selfish reasons. She has a nice bubble ass but as usual, Ssra Del Ray went over but sold her ass off for when the kid did get some offense.

Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze...good as expected. And it was good to see Kurihara go over. She's getting pretty damn over with the crowd.

Madison Eagles vs Cheerleader Melissa. Melissa came out to the pop of the night yet again and had huge chants...personally, I don't care if Eagles is the new champ or not, I thought that Melissa should of went over or at least loss unclean. As always, GREAT selling from Melissa, nice stiff strikes, smart ring awareness, fun submission wrestling..pulled the crowd in with the close falls. She's an absolute delight to watch...my favorite performer of the year alongside Chris Jericho himself.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Unfortunately, where I'm from I can't get SHIMMER DVDs  And I don't have acredit card so i can't pre-order.

So I do the illegal thing and download torrents. So far Volume 31 is the latest up on the site.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



sharkboy22 said:


> Unfortunately, where I'm from I can't get SHIMMER DVDs  And I don't have acredit card so i can't pre-order.
> 
> So I do the illegal thing and download torrents. So far Volume 31 is the latest up on the site.


Rohstore.com accepts paypal and moneyorders, I think. You can hook your paypal account up with your bank account and use your cash from your account to draw from for payments, if you don't have a credit card.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



sharkboy22 said:


> Unfortunately, where I'm from I can't get SHIMMER DVDs  And I don't have acredit card so i can't pre-order.
> 
> So I do the illegal thing and download torrents. So far Volume 31 is the latest up on the site.


Well I paid for mine and uploaded every recent one to this very site just a couple of forums away.


----------



## acracker

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Is Kong back yet?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



acracker said:


> Is Kong back yet?


No.



Spoiler: Answer



Yes. SHIMMER 35.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



acracker said:


> Is Kong back yet?


She could be going to the E...


So... Probably not.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> I don't mind short, sharp matches (in wrestling in general) as long as they're done well. Seven to ten minutes of crisp action can often be more entertaining than a long-winded slog.
> 
> There are, probably, too many matches on the average SHIMMER DVD though. I'm not sure whether the Volumes are deliberately designed to be dipped in and out of, rather than to be watched from start to finish.


I think the short matches are something we just have to accept due to the way Shimmer operates. Shooting several volumes together rather eliminates the possiblity of hour long matches if the women are going to apear on more than one dvd. Also, because of the gap between tapings, it's impossible to know who will be available next time. The danger is that if just 3 of the top women were missing (let's say Del Rey, Melissa and MsChif) the whole card is fucked. By compromising on match length in order to squeeze a few more in they can at least ensure that, in the event of injury to top stars, they have some women who've been seen on previous volumes rather than using complete outsiders.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Cover art for 35 & 36:



Spoiler: .


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Damn, can't wait to see them. I really like the cover art on both of them, infact from what i've seen I truely haven't seen an awful cover from SHIMMER as of yet.


----------



## Devildude

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It's actually ridiculous how much better the cover art is for SHIMMER compared to ROH's usual awful covers.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The cover art is awesome. 35's looks great and the card looks must-see. I like the way the front of 35 puts over the matches as a Triple Main Event. I'll definitely be buying that one.

As for the comparison with ROH - there is no comparison. The quality of the raw photography and the quality of the cover designs is streets ahead, on the SHIMMER releases. There are 100s of pics (posted on the SHIMMER forum) that'll never even be used, that are better than the ones ROH puts on its website and DVD covers.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Awesome covers on both. Vol 35 has some great match-ups. Melissa/Kurihara, Matthews/Hamada definitely has my attention. 

Also glad to see Athena come back on Vol 36.


----------



## couturecorpse

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Scamp said:


> Awesome covers on both. Vol 35 has some great match-ups. Melissa/Kurihara, Matthews/Hamada or definitely has my attention.


both were great matches, also daffney vs rachel summerlynn from 36 & the 8 woman tag are highly recommended.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Looks like we have some epic stuff coming from Shimmer  Totally excited.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I am loving the covers for Volumes 35 & 36 in fact 36 might be my favourite cover Shimmer have ever done. ROH needs to do what Shimmer is doing and let more fans submit covers and if they're good use them. Can't wait to see the Eagles vs McKay title match and the 8 woman tag.


----------



## Jeritron 5000.

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I literally can't wait to see some of those matches. Eagles/McKay could potentially be a very good match. Jessie's been improving volume after volume, so it'll be nice to see how she handles such a big match situation. Plus, the history's already there.


----------



## ILA

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'm interested in SHIMMER but I couldn't find the DVD Region Code in my search. We live in Australia which accepts Region 4. Our player is not multi-region. I think we could play it if they were encoded Region 0, but Region 1 is a no-go. So I'm wondering what region are the discs.

Thanks very much.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

region free


----------



## ILA

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Brilliant, thanks.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just finished Vol 33.. Posted the full star ratings in the Indy DVD thread.

Matthews vs McKay is really surprisingly good and the Title match was ok but CM really could have sold her back a bit more.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



musdy said:


> Cover art for 35 & 36:


It looks good...can't wait to see the 8 woman elimiation match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

This appears to be a sticky thread now...yay!


----------



## T.W.F.S

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I love the cover art for Volume 35.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It's being discussed in over9000 places already but what do people think of Kong signing with WWE, from a SHIMMER perspective?


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> It's being discussed in over9000 places already but what do people think of Kong signing with WWE, from a SHIMMER perspective?


Assuming that it's true I don't think in all honesty it is a huge loss for Shimmer. Obviously Kong is very talented but her sheer size does affect how they can realistically book her you just can't put many people over Kong and seeing as they don't seem to want to put the title on her you can end up with non-finishes to protect her (see the title match with Del Rey and the tag title match with Del Rey vs Neveah and Ashley Lane). At the moment Shimmer has so many big main eventers they are struggling to fit them all on the cards anyway so this loss isn't as bad as it would of been a year or two ago.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Hopefully if she goes they can afford to bring in Taylor Wilde


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> Hopefully if she goes they can afford to bring in Taylor Wilde


Well by all accounts of what TNA was paying her she can't be that expensive to book


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Has Kong been a confirmed signing for WWE now then?*


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Kongs signed with WWE. 

I do think it'll be a loss to SHIMMER, clearly, but I understand what thephenomenalone is saying. If they can get Taylor Wilde in though, then that will be a great signing.

I'm now watching Vol. 33, so i'll review it later on.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Rated Y2J said:


> Yeah, Kongs signed with WWE.
> 
> I do think it'll be a loss to SHIMMER, clearly, but I understand what thephenomenalone is saying. If they can get Taylor Wilde in though, then that will be a great signing.
> 
> I'm now watching Vol. 33, so i'll review it later on.


To be honest I'm not that big a fan of Taylor Wilde and I'm not sure if she would really benefit Shimmer at the minute. I'd much rather see them use the money it would cost to book Wilde to bring in some new talent who haven't had the opportunity to be on tv.


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



thephenomenalone said:


> Assuming that it's true I don't think in all honesty it is a huge loss for Shimmer. Obviously Kong is very talented but her sheer size does affect how they can realistically book her you just can't put many people over Kong and seeing as they don't seem to want to put the title on her you can end up with non-finishes to protect her (see the title match with Del Rey and the tag title match with Del Rey vs Neveah and Ashley Lane).


Agreed. And incidentally, that's also the reason why i wasn't too bothered when she left TNA : there's only so much you can do with such a monster heel before becoming redundant. And with Kong holding the KO championship twice, and the tag championship once, there wasn't much left for her to accomplish in TNA anyway.

In Shimmer, Pazak already tries to book as many wrestlers as possible each volume, without involving the big stars in the title scene, hence the Shimmer girls vs joshi series of matches. With Kong gone, it's one less match to book on the card.

As far as Taylor goes... meh. Bringing her in right now would do nothing but overcrowd the show a bit more (though i don't know if the joshi girls will still be there at the next tapings), without too much upside.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

There are other people who can fill Kongs spot. Plus Kong will now be exposed to the largest wrestling audience and they will hopefully buy a few Shimmer DVDs.

As for Taylor, I don't think she is worth a big payday she probably would want from working for indys.


----------



## Devildude

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

As someone already said, I doubt Wilde would demand a huge payday judging by how much she was earning in TNA. Not sure if it was her or not, but I recall a story she told about working part-time somewhere (just to make ends meet while working for TNA, no less) and a TNA fan recognized her and she immediately quit.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



BalooUpoo said:


> There are other people who can fill Kongs spot. Plus Kong will now be exposed to the largest wrestling audience and they will hopefully buy a few Shimmer DVDs.


Yeah, this is something I was going to mention - the positive side of the increased exposure that SHIMMER can get from someone going to WWE and TNA.

I think Taylor should definitely come back, personally.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'd be cool with Taylor coming back...


But only in the under or mid card. The main event area is packed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I would love to have Shantelle Taylor back in Shimmer as well  and I am also very happy that Kong signed with WWE and if fans look her up on Wiki they will be exposed to both TNA and SHIMMER so its helping alot for both of those promotions imo.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Is Volume 34 out yet?

Didn't really like volume 33 apart from McKay/Matthews which is ***3/4 IMO. Really, really good match. Lots of back and forth action. And I'm becoming a huge fan of Nicole Mathews. Jesse McKay is good too, but let's just say she's not my favourite girlfriend 

Skater vs Deeb was pretty entertaining and I must say I'm starting to get behind Skater. Really funny. And she's good in the ring as well. 

The main event was boring. Now this is the the 3rd Shimmer DVD I've seen (28, 31 and 33) so maybe it's because 
I haven't seen much of her work, but I'm not really a fan of Madison Eagles. 

But the main problem I have with SHIMMER is that the women aren't serious sometimes. I know it's an indy and all but sometimes they try to get those horny, pervert-looking men in attendance to laugh so hard they hardly sell.


----------



## Boom Baby

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

CM vs Hamada was awesome.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Boom Baby said:


> CM vs Hamada was awesome.


I totally agree not quite as good as Hamada vs Del Rey but Hamada always delivers. I can't wait to see her match with Nicole Matthews on Volume 35 I think.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Ordering from Shimmer's site how much is a dvd all together with shipping in the US? About $22 is my guess.*


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Extreme Angel said:


> *Ordering from Shimmer's site how much is a dvd all together with shipping in the US? About $22 is my guess.*


From ROH's site it will be $20.95 for one dvd $15 for the DVD and $5.95 for shipping.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Oh thats very reasonable, gonna have to stock up next month (My job with the my college is the only Paying job I have and I dont get to do it again until mid Feb. Only other job I do at that school goes directly toward tuition/loans.) Will have to pick up 34 for sure and probobly 12, 22, 33, and wait for the other new ones to come out. Will be great to not have to download for awhile.*


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

If anyone is looking for early volumes I'm currently selling retail copies of Volumes 1, 2 & 5 on ebay links are below

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimmer-Volume-1-WWE-TNA-ROH-PWG-/300513264181?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item45f7fc8235

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimmer-Volume-2-WWE-TNA-ROH-PWG-/300513265687?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item45f7fc8817

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimmer-Volume-5-WWE-TNA-ROH-PWG-/300513266907?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item45f7fc8cdb


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Since the "post your Shimmer collection" thread recently got bumped on the Shimmer forum I thought I'd take the opportunity to post the pics of my collection here. It's a bit out of date but this is my collection as of December 14th 09.



Spoiler: Pics



Volumes 1-25 + 1&2 Collectors Edition all original release. (Now includes 26-33)









Volume 6 autographed by Allison Danger & Volume 13 autographed by Rain & Lacey









Volume 2 autographed by Lacey & Allison Danger and Volume 15 autographed by Amazing Kong









Daizee Haze collection 3 out of 4 DVDs and all cards autographed









Other Shimmer related best ofs. Lacey, Del Rey and Daffney ones autographed









Homewrecking Crew collection









Other Shimmer autographed 8x10s









Roster albums and flyers









Shimmer related shirts









Portia Perez collection both DVDs autographed plus ring worn shirt from Volume 24 street fight









Custom compilations made by me inc copies autographed by Melissa, MsChif & Rain









Full womens wrestling DVD collection inc non Shimmer stuff









Not Shimmer related but a big piece of my womens wrestling collection. Mickie James autographed and dated Divas title from when she won it at Night Of Champions.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Platt said:


> Since the "post your Shimmer collection" thread recently got bumped on the Shimmer forum I thought I'd take the opportunity to post the pics of my collection here. It's a bit out of date but this is my collection as of December 14th 09.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> Volumes 1-25 + 1&2 Collectors Edition all original release. (Now includes 26-33)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volume 6 autographed by Allison Danger & Volume 13 autographed by Rain & Lacey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volume 2 autographed by Lacey & Allison Danger and Volume 15 autographed by Amazing Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daizee Haze collection 3 out of 4 DVDs and all cards autographed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Shimmer related best ofs. Lacey, Del Rey and Daffney ones autographed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homewrecking Crew collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Shimmer autographed 8x10s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roster albums and flyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmer related shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portia Perez collection both DVDs autographed plus ring worn shirt from Volume 24 street fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom compilations made by me inc copies autographed by Melissa, MsChif & Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full womens wrestling DVD collection inc non Shimmer stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Shimmer related but a big piece of my womens wrestling collection. Mickie James autographed and dated Divas title from when she won it at Night Of Champions.


You appear to be single-handedly keeping women's wrestling afloat there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Yeah my dude, thats an epic collection right there. You are keeping SHIMMER in business *


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I try and buy everything I can. I'm just glad that Shimmer is finally getting recognition on here, when I first started following it I seemed to be the only one on here who did.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Noticed WEW there too, Cool to see Im not the only one who gets those DVDs *


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I started with them for the Mickie matches and kept collecting them since they were cheap.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Platt said:


> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> Homewrecking Crew collection


That middle picture is amazing.

Hell of a collection there Platt.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*You guys, Taylor has just announced she ia retiring *

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...hampion-announces-retirement.html#post9220304

*Last match will be against Melissa.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER NEWS - January 2011*

_It's time for a round-up of the latest weird and wonderful goings on in the wider SHIMMERverse, courtesy of yours truly. 
You can see December's update here_.​

- *'SHIMMER: Volume 34'* is now available to pre-order, from the ROH Store, here. As always, you can see the full list of in-stock SHIMMER DVDs here.

- The ROH Store is the best place to find SHIMMER releases but Highspots also offer a limited stock and, on top of those, you can check out various random websites – like wrestlingsuperstore.com - that occasionally have seemingly *out-of-print titles* stashed away in their stockpile.

- The *latest sale*, at rohstore.com, is the 'Dollar Days' sale. Unfortunately this sale doesn't include any SHIMMER DVDs but you can pick up 'Straight Shootin...with the Women of Honor' for only $2. It's a pretty interesting shoot with Daizee Haze, Lacey and Allison Danger. Well worth it for $2.

- Danger, the World-1 Women's Champion, will take on SHIMMER Champion *Madison Eagles* at the inaugural Pro Wrestling SUN event. The winner will receive a future title shot for the other competitor's championship. It's feasible, therefore, that this match could decide the main event of a future SHIMMER volume. The show will happen on March 20th, in Jackson, NJ.

- Eagles' world tour also stops off in Philadelphia, on January 23rd, for Chikara. She'll wrestle Daizee Haze.

- Speaking of Chikara, Sara Del Rey's latest Video des Kreuzes is up on youtube: 



Spoiler: VDK











For those who don't follow the company, Del Rey and Haze were a significant part of one of the most critically acclaimed angles in wrestling, over the course of this past year.

- Also, as of Monday, Sara has had a new blog up at www.saradelrey.com in which she asks fans to submit soup recipes.

- Death Rey's tag team partner from ROH 'Final Battle 2010', *Serena Deeb*, is scheduled to appear for Tajiri's SMASH promotion on 29th January. She will take on fellow females Syuri, on 'SMASH 12', and Makoto, on 'SMASH 13'.

You can see the hype video for that here:



Spoiler: Serena hype











...and the full card here.

- In other *Japan news*, since my last news update, Ayumi Kurihara has defeated veteran Yoshiko Tamura to become double-crown NEO Champion and NWA Women's Pacific Champion. She will be recognised as the final ever NEO Champion, as the promotion will now close its doors.

Ayumi-mania has been sweeping Japan over the past year and you can buy all sorts of Kurihara merch on the Japanese Amazon. A couple of bits that stand out are her Mexican tour DVD and this swimsuit photobook.

You can see a photo of Kurihara, after winning her titles, below:



Spoiler: Ayumi celebrates













- *Brand-new overseas talent* had been announced for the March SHIMMER tapings, but, contrary to the rumours, it turns out it won't be Joshi girls. Dave Prazak has now confirmed that the new girls will be Pro Wrestling EVE stars. Three un-named European athletes are scheduled to appear at the March shows. Speculate away...

- Speaking of fresh talent, SHIMMER Academy graduate *Jamilia Craft* is featured as 'One to Watch' in the March 2011 issue of Pro Wrestling Illustrated. That's a huge achievement for a 19-year-old girl, who only wrestled her first match _one year ago_.

- At the other end of the career trajectory, recently retired SHIMMER alumni Shantelle Taylor (AKA *Taylor Wilde*) is selling a limited run of 50 signed 8x10s, with the message 'I QUIT!' written on them. Great for collectors, Taylor fans and TNA haters alike, you can grab yours here. Taylor will be remembered as a former TNA Knockouts Champions and two-time Knockouts Tag Team Champion. 

- Taylor isn't the only ex-SHIMMER girl to taste success *elsewhere*. In fact, at the time of writing, SHIMMER alumni current hold _both_ of the mainstream promotions' women's championships. Nattie Neidhart (AKA Natalya) has held the WWE Divas title for the past 55 days and Ashley Lane (AKA Madison Rayne) has held the TNA Knockouts Championship for 96 days.

- In closing, *'SHIMMER: Volume 35*' is scheduled to be released in late January. It features an impressive-looking Triple Main Event and a couple of other interesting match-ups. Can't wait for this!

- Oh...and Nicole Matthews now has reddish-pink bits in her hair: http://yfrog.com/h0wdyawj.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *SHIMMER NEWS - January 2011*
> 
> _It's time for a round-up of the latest weird and wonderful goings on in the wider SHIMMERverse, courtesy of yours truly.
> You can see December's update here_.​
> 
> - *'SHIMMER: Volume 34'* is now available to pre-order, from the ROH Store, here. As always, you can see the full list of in-stock SHIMMER DVDs here.
> 
> - The ROH Store is the best place to find SHIMMER releases but Highspots also offer a limited stock and, on top of those, you can check out various random websites – like wrestlingsuperstore.com - that occasionally have seemingly *out-of-print titles* stashed away in their stockpile.
> 
> - The *latest sale*, at rohstore.com, is the 'Dollar Days' sale. Unfortunately this sale doesn't include any SHIMMER DVDs but you can pick up 'Straight Shootin...with the Women of Honor' for only $2. It's a pretty interesting shoot with Daizee Haze, Lacey and Allison Danger. Well worth it for $2.
> 
> - Danger, the World-1 Women's Champion, will take on SHIMMER Champion *Madison Eagles* at the inaugural Pro Wrestling SUN event. The winner will receive a future title shot for the other competitor's championship. It's feasible, therefore, that this match could decide the main event of a future SHIMMER volume. The show will happen on March 20th, in Jackson, NJ.
> 
> - Eagles' world tour also stops off in Philadelphia, on January 23rd, for Chikara. She'll wrestle Daizee Haze.
> 
> - Speaking of Chikara, Sara Del Rey's latest Video des Kreuzes is up on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't follow the company, Del Rey and Haze were a significant part of one of the most critically acclaimed angles in wrestling, over the course of this past year.
> 
> - Also, as of Monday, Sara has had a new blog up at www.saradelrey.com in which she asks fans to submit soup recipes.
> 
> - Death Rey's tag team partner from ROH 'Final Battle 2010', *Serena Deeb*, is scheduled to appear for Tajiri's SMASH promotion on 29th January. She will take on fellow females Syuri, on 'SMASH 12', and Makoto, on 'SMASH 13'.
> 
> You can see the hype video for that here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Serena hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the full card here.
> 
> - In other *Japan news*, since my last news update, Ayumi Kurihara has defeated veteran Yoshiko Tamura to become double-crown NEO Champion and NWA Women's Pacific Champion. She will be recognised as the final ever NEO Champion, as the promotion will now close its doors.
> 
> Ayumi-mania has been sweeping Japan over the past year and you can buy all sorts of Kurihara merch on the Japanese Amazon. A couple of bits that stand out are her Mexican tour DVD and this swimsuit photobook.
> 
> You can see a photo of Kurihara, after winning her titles, below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ayumi celebrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Brand-new overseas talent* had been announced for the March SHIMMER tapings, but, contrary to the rumours, it turns out it won't be Joshi girls. Dave Prazak has now confirmed that the new girls will be Pro Wrestling EVE stars. Three un-named European athletes are scheduled to appear at the March shows. Speculate away...
> 
> - Speaking of fresh talent, SHIMMER Academy graduate *Jamilia Craft* is featured as 'One to Watch' in the March 2011 issue of Pro Wrestling Illustrated. That's a huge achievement for a 19-year-old girl, who only wrestled her first match _one year ago_.
> 
> - At the other end of the career trajectory, recently retired SHIMMER alumni Shantelle Taylor (AKA *Taylor Wilde*) is selling a limited run of 50 signed 8x10s, with the message 'I QUIT!' written on them. Great for collectors, Taylor fans and TNA haters alike, you can grab yours here. Taylor will be remembered as a former TNA Knockouts Champions and two-time Knockouts Tag Team Champion.
> 
> - Taylor isn't the only ex-SHIMMER girl to taste success *elsewhere*. In fact, at the time of writing, SHIMMER alumni current hold _both_ of the mainstream promotions' women's championships. Nattie Neidhart (AKA Natalya) has held the WWE Divas title for the past 55 days and Ashley Lane (AKA Madison Rayne) has held the TNA Knockouts Championship for 96 days.
> 
> - In closing, *'SHIMMER: Volume 35*' is scheduled to be released in late January. It features an impressive-looking Triple Main Event and a couple of other interesting match-ups. Can't wait for this!
> 
> - Oh...and Nicole Matthews now has reddish-pink bits in her hair: http://yfrog.com/h0wdyawj.


Hopefully one of the European girls on the March tapings will be Britani Knight who is possibly the best female wrestler in the UK and Europe at the moment and apparently had a WWE tryout in November.

Another good place to pick up some of the rarer releases is the UK based Amerchandise.co.uk


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Alpha Female has a lot of presence, from what little I've seen.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Alpha Female has a lot of presence, from what little I've seen.


I thought she was still in WWP Thunderstrike?


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Shimmer is a little short on legit tag teams so they could always bring in Britani Knight and her mother Sweet Saraya which would be fairly unique a mother and daughter team. Blue Nikita would be another welcome European addition as well as bringing back Jetta as she's started wrestling again for Pro Wrestling Eve


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



thephenomenalone said:


> Shimmer is a little short on legit tag teams so they could always bring in Britani Knight and her mother Sweet Saraya which would be fairly unique a mother and daughter team. Blue Nikita would be another welcome European addition as well as bringing back Jetta as she's started wrestling again for Pro Wrestling Eve


If she wasn't such a great babyface, I would have liked to see the Pink Ladies come back (McKay and Eagles).


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

They have a poster for the next taping.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Awesome banner too. Definitely worthy of being sigged.










Here's the link to the tickets...

http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/2010/11/instructions-for-placing-shimmer-ticket.html


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just saw Enter the Dragon DVD and saw Nicole Matthews take a big boot from Brodie Lee.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Volume 15. Awesome.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised that there is no Volume 34 reviews yet.


I'm going to watch it soon to do one myself.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Still no reviews? :hmm:

Anyway, seems like The Knight Dynasty (Saraya & Britani Knight) and the Seven Star Sisters (Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata) are being flown in, for the upcoming tapings, to give the Ninjas some competition.

There are four Japanese girls booked, so I don't know what this means for Hamada.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*I am ordering Vol.34 this upcoming week, and I will post my review as well.*


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I've only just ordered 34 so i will review it eventually


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just watched Vol. 34, and I liked what i've seen, much more so than with the last few volumes. This time, the card seemed more balanced, with less filler than usual (only ten matches on the card).

- Jamilia Craft/Skater was mostly forgettable (Craft is still bland, and the match had a noticeable botch); 
- Same thing with Cruise/Leva Bates (Bates is clearly a huge fan-favorite, but she hasn't convinced me yet, and the match was kinda awkward at times);

But aside from those opening matches, 
- Roxx/Ohata was fun (Nikki is adorable, as always, but her Barbie Crusher is getting sloppy); 
- Daffney/Nevaeh's match was quick, but decent ; 
- Tenille/Athena was impressive and very competitive ; 
- Veronika Vice/Danger was solid ; 
- Summerlyn & James/Canadian Ninjas was a fun tag match (despite Summerlyn & James not being a real threat to their opponents), with Portia feigning injury in the most obvious way. 

- Nakagawa/CheerMel : great heel, great face, great abs, great match.
- Hamada/SDR/McKay : solid action, comedic Hamada, and a good triple threat that mostly avoided the pitfall of such matches (ie long periods of time where one of the wrestlers just disappears from the bout). 
- Kurihara/Eagles : okay match, but i had a few problems with it. First, Kurihara was clearly never gonna win the belt, which kinda made for a very unsuspenseful match ; next, Eagles is tall, but she lacks the intimidation or the strength factor of a Melissa (or even a Melanie Cruise). She kinda makes up for it with her mat skills, but it comes at the expense of the intensity of the match : here, the first ten or so minutes of the fight were slow and technical/mat-based action, which may disappoint after the two previous high impact matches ; Eagles' finisher still lacks impact : in theory, the Hellbound is nice and everything, but since most indy wrestlers use the move as a transition or a mid-match move, it doesn't make for a very good finisher, imo ; and last but not least, Eagles is not booked as a particularly impressive champ. Aside from a few submission moves here and there, Kurihara looked much better, which doesn't help Eagles case as a memorable champ, as far as i'm concerned.

But all in all, solid SHIMMER volume, which kinda reconciled me a bit with the product.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

They have another poster.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

MsChif takes on Dustin Diamond at an AAW show this Friday.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Didnt Dustin Diamond do a porno.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*^ Yes. He also was on Celeb fit club and everyone wanted him to get his ass kicked then too.*


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

That said, he was also one of the "better" wrestlers on Hogan's Celebrity Wrestling, so it could be fun to watch.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Watching this Athena vs Tenille match from Volume 34 and Athena is no fucking joke. She has athetlic ability, easy ring awareness, and runs her mouth in that ring like a real heel. Winning the crowd over too. Someone to DEFINITELY keep an eye on from now on.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER NEWS - February 2011*

_It's time for a round-up of the latest weird and wonderful goings on in the wider SHIMMERverse over the past month, courtesy of yours truly. 
You can also read previous updates by clicking on your chosen month, below._

|Dec|Jan|​

- *'SHIMMER: Volume 35'* hasn't surfaced yet. I'd expect it to be out soon. Anyway, as always, you can see the ROH Store's full list of in-stock SHIMMER DVDs here.

- Speaking of ROH, two former SHIMMER Champions are set to collide on February 26th in SHIMMER's hometown of Chicago. *Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif* will take place as part of the '9th Anniversary Show' iPPV. You can read more about the events leading into the match and find out how to order here.

- MsChif will discuss the Del Rey bout in a special **LIVE* Diva Dirt* broadcast tonight (Wednesday 23rd February) at 10pm ET. No doubt, the fast-approaching March SHIMMER tapings and Chif's recent match with 'Saved By The Bell' star Dustin Diamond will crop up in conversation too. You will be able check that interview out at http://diva-dirt.com/live .

- Her opponent Del Rey has long been associated with Ring of Honor and, as well as competing in-ring, she serves as a second for ROH World Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling. 

Female fans will be interested to learn that, as a result of this association, Sara is currently selling girls' versions of the new *'KINGS REIGN SUPREME' T-shirts*. You can find them on her personal website by clicking here.

- Current SHIMMER Champion *Madison Eagles* and current co-holder of the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships *Nicole Matthews*, also have brand new shirts available to buy.

In lieu of official web sites, both Madison and Nicole are taking order requests via PM, through their respective social networking accounts. Click the links, for Madison's Twitter and Facebook and Nicole's Twitter and Facebook. They will also have shirts available during the March SHIMMER weekender in Berwyn.



Spoiler: Shirt pics





















- As well as Del Rey, MsChif and, of course, Daizee Haze, an additional SHIMMER athlete that you'll be able to see on ROH shows, in the coming months, is *Mia Yim*. Yim debuted, within the past few weeks, as a part of Prince Nana's revamped Embassy. You can see the new stable's introductory promo below:



Spoiler: Embassy Promo











- Another SHIMMER girl who recently appeared for ROH, *Serena Deeb*, has completed a tour of Japan since my last update.

You can view both of Serena's matches for the SMASH promotion below:



Spoiler: Serena Matches















- In other Joshi news, *Hiroyo Matsumoto* is scheduled to return to SHIMMER as part of the line-up for the March 26th & 27th tapings at the Berwyn Eagles club.

Matsumoto's original stint with SHIMMER was cut short by injury and no doubt she'll be hoping to make a similar impact to that made by her fellow Joshi competitors on previous SHIMMER volumes.

You can find out more about Matsumoto at her English language fansite www.hiroyo-matsumoto.com.

- The SHIMMER debuts of *Pro Wrestling EVE stars* The Knight Dynasty (of Saraya & Britani Knight) will also add to the international flavour of the upcoming shows.

- Elsewhere in the wrestling world, SHIMMER Alumni *Shantelle Taylor* (AKA Taylor Wilde) wrestled her retirement match against Cheerleader Melissa, (AKA Alissa Flash) on the 5th of February, at a Pro Wrestling Revolution show in San Francisco. You can watch a preview clip and then purchase the full match at ClickWrestle.

- In TNA news, former SHIMMER Tag Champ *Ashley Lane* (AKA Madison Rayne) has now racked up a 129-day run as TNA Knockouts Champion. She is currently the longest-reigning champion in that promotion, by quite some distance, and is coming off the back of a big victory over Mickie James at the 'Against All Odds' PPV.

- In the WWE, SHIMMER alumni *Nattie Neidhart* was pinned by Eve in an improptu Fatal 4-Way match at the 2011 'Royal Rumble' PPV. Nattie relinquished her Divas Championship as a result, bringing to a close a 70-day reign.

- As February comes to an end, you can see the announced talent line-up for *next month's SHIMMER DVD tapings*, so far, and buy tickets at www.shimmerwrestling.com.

- Another great way to get more info on SHIMMER is to sign up for the official SHIMMER mailing list. Send your name and postal address to [email protected] .

Those who sign up will receive the latest updates via post including *FREE collectable glossy flyers*, promoting the SHIMMER events.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Was cool to see Tajiri in that SMASH match!

Side note: It must suck for Serena that they say WWE DIVA SERENA and not just Serena...


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Their mail adverts











and


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

CVE is coming to Shimmer 



Spoiler: .






> SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES is proud to announce the addition of *Christina Von Eerie* to the SHIMMER Volumes 37-40 tapings, which will take place on Saturday & Sunday, March 26th & 27th, 2011 at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago! Visit http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/ to secure your seats for the events right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Von Eerie comes to us from California-based companies Pro Wrestling Guerrilla, NWA Championship Wrestling from Hollywood, and Pro Wrestling Revolution. Von Eerie broke into professional wrestling in 2006, and quickly caught the attention of fans and promoters worldwide in the time since. During 2010, Von Eerie added the valuable experience of competing for AAA in Mexico to her resume. In just over three weeks, The Punk Princess makes her SHIMMER debut in Berwyn as part of Volume 37 of the DVD series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/ for more on PWG.
> 
> Visit http://www.nwahollywood.com/ for more on NWA Hollywood.
> 
> Visit http://www.prowrestling-revolution.com/ for more on Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina joins previously announced talents SHIMMER Champion *Madison Eagles*, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions *The Canadian Ninjas*, "Your Soul's Tormentor" *MsChif*, *Cheerleader Melissa*, *Daizee Haze*, "The Queen of Wrestling" *Sara Del Rey*, "The Latina Sensation" *Mercedes Martinez*, *Serena Deeb*, *Saraya Knight*, *Britani Knight*, *Hiroyo Matsumoto*, *Misaki Ohata*,* Ayumi Kurihara*, *Tomoka Nakagawa*, *Nikki Roxx*, *Ariel*, *Allison Danger*, "The Wrestling Goddess" *Athena*, *Rachel Summerlyn*, *Jessica James*, "Everybody's Favorite Girlfriend" *Jessie McKay*, "Rate Tank" *Kellie Skater*, *Melanie Cruise*, and *Leva Bates* as those confirmed thus far for participation in the March 26th & 27th events. This brings the talent lineup to 26 total women athletes officially announced for the shows!
> 
> We have ONE front row seat still available for just the Sunday, March 27th tapings (Vols. 39 & 40). It is $70. If you are interested, E-mail [email protected] right away. An upgrade from an existing general admission ticket can be arranged, if you already have one.
> 
> General admission seating for both days is still available at http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/ using PayPal. You may also purchase tickets by mail order. E-mail *[email protected]* for mail order instructions. Mark your calendars! SHIMMER is back at the Eagles Club in Berwyn on March 26th & 27th!


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Awesome news I freaking love Christina. Glad to see she has finally made it to Shimmer.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

This is gonna be good. Would love to see her take on Melissa or Del Rey.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Platt said:


> CVE is coming to Shimmer


FAP


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

They are doing some old school wrestling fight posters.










__________________
I am the Miz's biggest fan and I am awesome!








Wrestling excelence = ROH CHIKARA SHIMMER
Events I will attend on my wrestling road trip: SHIMMER 26TH & 27TH MARCH, ROH 2ND APRIL, WRESTLEMANIA 3RD APRIL, RAW 4TH, PWG WINNING 9TH APRIL.​


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Love the old school style poster.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

And even after the mass burial Michael Cole whipped out recently...

Tenille has signed to the WWE. Hopefully she's utilized well.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> And even after the mass burial Michael Cole whipped out recently...
> 
> Tenille has signed to the WWE. Hopefully she's utilized well.


Not a massive surprise considering she was trained by Lance Storm but still I hope Tenille does well in WWE


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*










#MARKINGOUTBRO!


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

So happy Hiroyo is back. 

__________________
I am the Miz's biggest fan and I am awesome!








Wrestling excelence = ROH CHIKARA SHIMMER
Events I will attend on my wrestling road trip: SHIMMER 26TH & 27TH MARCH, ROH 2ND APRIL, WRESTLEMANIA 3RD APRIL, RAW 4TH, PWG WINNING 9TH APRIL.​


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

SHIMMER Volume 35 is now up for Pre-Order.

http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=503


----------



## ringbelles

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Ayumi, Misaki, Tomoka and Hiroyo have all checked in after the earthquake and tsunami in Japan. Nobody's hurt, though Hiroyo's stranded at the moment.


----------



## daman077c

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah, almost all wrestling shows this weekend in Japan have been canceled. All Japan Pro Wrestling was getting ready for a show in Ishinomaki when the earthquake hit.


----------



## PunkFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'm just starting to get into Shimmer. What would be some good volumes for a beginning to see? I'm particularly interested in seeing some older matches with Ashley Lane and Rain.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Cat Power has retired from wrestling tonight.
__________________
I am the Miz's biggest fan and I am awesome!








Wrestling excelence = ROH CHIKARA SHIMMER
Events I will attend on my wrestling road trip: SHIMMER 26TH & 27TH MARCH, ROH 2ND APRIL, WRESTLEMANIA 3RD 

APRIL, RAW 4TH, PWG WINNING 9TH APRIL.​


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Wait what? That's a real shame she was starting to become one of my favourites, hopefully she returns one day.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



BalooUpoo said:


> Cat Power has retired from wrestling tonight.


Well. That sucks. Along with McKay, Matthews, Athena, and others, I thought she would be a part of the next gen of female wrestlers. She lost some steam, but darn it, I liked her...


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



BalooUpoo said:


> Cat Power has retired from wrestling tonight.


Wow! I thought she was on the way to being a big star.



PunkFan said:


> I'm just starting to get into Shimmer. What would be some good volumes for a beginning to see? I'm particularly interested in seeing some older matches with Ashley Lane and Rain.


There are some lists of good volumes and matches in the first three of four pages of this thread. 28 tends to be everyone's recommendation for new fans.

Ashley Lane & Nevaeh wrestled Lacey & Rain on Volume 18 btw. It's out-of-print now IIRC but, if you can find a download somewhere, it's one of the better volumes.


----------



## ringbelles

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Cat told us that her retirement is much like any wrestling retirement, so she may be back in the future - but at the moment, she's not taking any more bookings.


----------



## PunkFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> There are some lists of good volumes and matches in the first three of four pages of this thread. 28 tends to be everyone's recommendation for new fans.
> 
> Ashley Lane & Nevaeh wrestled Lacey & Rain on Volume 18 btw. It's out-of-print now IIRC but, if you can find a download somewhere, it's one of the better volumes.


Thanks I just ordered 28 to check it out. Hopefully, I'll like it and buy some more in the future. I'd rather buy something like this and support the promotion instead of downloading. I couldn't find a download for 18, but would love to check out that match you mentioned. Why is 18 out of print when all the volumes before it are still for sale?


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



PunkFan said:


> Thanks I just ordered 28 to check it out. Hopefully, I'll like it and buy some more in the future. I'd rather buy something like this and support the promotion instead of downloading. I couldn't find a download for 18, but would love to check out that match you mentioned. Why is 18 out of print when all the volumes before it are still for sale?


Shimmer only has so many copies made and when they're gone its OOP and Volume 18 features a title change so that's probably why that's gone out of print quicker.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

A lot of the early volumes have sold out now. 

These guys still apparently have some 18s stashed away - http://wrestlingsuperstore.com/shimmervolume18dvd.aspx .


----------



## ringbelles

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Platt said:


> CVE is coming to Shimmer


We've chatted to her as part of the Women Of Wrestling Podcast. The link's in our sig.

Also, we've talked to Roxie Cotton, and she has an awesome story about the 2007 Queen Of The Deathmatches tournament.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Prazak & Danger on the latest of Dave Lagana's awesome podcast.

http://iwantwrestling.com/2011/03/21/podcast-shimmer-wrestling/


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

New SHIMMER volume's out. When I get paid, I'll buy it.

Also... That ANX/Briscoe video was intense, Crabtree!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER NEWS - March 2011*

_It's the perfect time for a round-up of the latest weird and wonderful goings on in the wider SHIMMERverse, courtesy of yours truly (WARNING: This post may contain SPOILERZ).

You can also read previous updates by clicking on your chosen month, below._

|Dec|Jan|Feb|

***​- We might as well start with a direct quote from the SHIMMER Office...



shimmerwrestling.com said:


> SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago, on Saturday & Sunday, March 26th & 27th, 2011. Bell time on Saturday, March 26th will be 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, March 27th will be 1pm. Volumes 37-40 of the SHIMMER DVD series will be filmed over the course of the weekend..
> 
> General admission tickets are still available at a cost of $30 for each full day of taping (essentially $15 per DVD). Use the PayPal buttons below to place your order. Seating is very limited at the Berwyn Eagles Club, so if you would like to attend, we strongly advise you to purchase tickets in advance to guarantee admission. We're going to have a full house both days. Since there isn't much time left, all remaining advance ticket orders will be held at the door.


You can go to www.shimmerwrestling.com to book last minute advance tickets and to get more information.

- *'SHIMMER: Volume 35'* recently became fully available for sale. It features a triple main event of Eagles vs. McKay, Melissa vs. Kurihara and Hamada vs. Matthews. You can pick up your copy here.

- As always, you can see the Ring of Honor Store's full list of in-stock *SHIMMER DVDs* here. The latest sale at the store is 25% of all merchandise, you need to enter the code “march25”, during the checkout process, to take advantage of this offer.

- ROH will be showcasing Joshi wrestling, for the first time in it's history, at the upcoming 'Honor Takes Center Stage' event, in Atlanta. S-Ovation/SHIMMER stars *Ayumi Kurihara, Tomoka Nakagawa and Hiroyo Matsumoto* are scheduled to appear. This booking is testament to the huge impact that these girls have made, since debuting in SHIMMER. Their iPPV matches have yet to be announced but rumours of a tag team contest and a Del Rey-Kurihara showdown have been circulating on the interwebz.

- SHIMMER's Powers That Be, Dave Prazak and Allison Danger, feature on the latest edition of *Dave Lagana's 'Promote This!' podcast*. Aside from discussing nipslips and evening gowns, they officially announced a SHIMMER dream match of *Ayako Hamada vs. Ayumi Kurihara* for this weekend's tapings. You can read a great preview write-up of this match (which includes a youtube video of a previous encounter between the two) on the Ring Belles website. This match is sure to have a special feeling about it, in light of recent events in the athletes' native Japan.

- Those who are attending the tapings can support the Japanese girls by purchasing the new *Joshi4Hope T-shirt*, which you can see below.



Spoiler: Joshi4Hope Tee













- Also announced, during the course of this podcast, was this year's Diva Dirt 'Alternative Wrestlemania' match. In an attempt to provide an antidote to...whatever garbage WWE intend to serve up, at 'Mania...Diva Dirt and ClickWrestle will be teaming up to offer the opportunity of a **FREE* viewing of Nattie Neidhart (AKA WWE's Natalya) vs. Sara Del Rey*, from 'SHIMMER: Volume 7'. This match will be available on www.diva-dirt.com on Wrestlemania Sunday (April 3rd). It will be up for the full 24-hour duration of the day, from 12am to 12am. It seems likely that Nattie will be bumped off the WrestleMania card this year. Either way, you can rest assured that you won't see women's wrestling, like this, anywhere else that Sunday.

You can see a preview of the match below:


Spoiler: Nattie vs. Death Rey











- Diva Dirt are also currently plugging the availability of *Canadian Ninjas vs. MelisChif* on ClickWrestle. This was, arguably, the most high-profile tag team match in SHIMMER history. The Ninjas are set to face more tough competition, this weekend, in the form of duos from Japan and the U.K..

- As well as The Knight Dynasty (of Saraya & Britani Knight), Dave Prazak has announced that a third, unnamed, Pro Wrestling Eve talent will make her *SHIMMER debut* by taking part in a SPARKLE match, this weekend.

- The aforementioned, former SHIMMER Champion, *Sara Del Rey* recently took part in a 30 minute interview with Diva Dirt. She discussed this weekend's SHIMMER tapings, ROH's TV situation and her thoughts on mainstream women's wrestling. And I quote...



Sara Del Rey said:


> I just found out that Michael Cole has more Twitter followers than me. I wanted to shoot myself.


...vintage Death Rey.

- Del Rey's latest blog at www.saradelrey.com campaigns for votes, in order that she be including in the much-anticipated tournament to crown the first ever Chikara singles champion. She wants the opportunity to prove that, in wrestling, there should be “no division, by gender or weight class”. As I understand, the vote will (kayfabe...ahem) take place amongst Chikara wrestlers rather than fans. I can't get my head around Chikara at times so...I could be completely wrong on that. Perhaps someone can clear it up. Anyway, whoever's voting should *VOTE DEATH REY*.

- More news on *SHIMMER in the media*. SHIMMER features in a column in the Southtown Star. You can also find interviews with Madison Eagles and Saraya Knight on the Fighting Females website.

- SHIMMER veteran *Daffney* recently parted ways with TNA Wrestling, amid controversy over a workers compensation lawsuit. She made her final official appearance with the company on March 15th. Whether or not she will make a surprise return, to SHIMMER, this weekend is open for debate. She has been playing down the possibility on her Twitter account @screamqueendaff.

- In other TNA news, *Ashley Lane* (AKA Madison Rayne) continues to dominate the competition in the Knockouts ranks. Her third run with TNA's women's belt has now lasted for a total of 162 days, at the time of writing. She is heading into the all-cage 'Lockdown' PPV, with a Luchas de Apuestas match with main rival Mickie James on the cards. Ashley is currently 16 days short of breaking Awesome Kong's record as the longest-reigning TNA Knockouts Champion in history and now seems certain to beat that mark. This will be an incredible achievement for a girl who originally debuted as The Beautiful People's lackey.

- Finally, *'SHIMMER: Volume 36'* is available now, for pre-order, at ROHStore.com. You can find the product here. The show features an all-star 8-Woman Tag Team SHIMMERvor Series Main event.

***

_That's all for a jam-packed edition. Any comments/questions/compliments/flames are welcome. Otherwise, until next time, keep supporting independent women's wrestling._​


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Me and you Shirley, together we will tag up and jump that big xxxxx motherfucker! We will be all like COME AT US BRO, COME AT US!!!


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just ordered Vol. 35. Can't wait to see my 2 favorites Melissa vs Kurihara.


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah, with those three big matches headlining the show, Vol 35 looks pretty good. I'm also really interested in seeing how Mercedes Martinez vs. Misaki Ohata turned out. I'm just wondering where Lufisto has been lately. I think her last appearance was Vol 31, and I'm not sure she is listed for this upcoming taping.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Lufisto is the champ in her french Canadian wrestling company NCW.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



dezpool said:


> Yeah, with those three big matches headlining the show, Vol 35 looks pretty good. I'm also really interested in seeing how Mercedes Martinez vs. Misaki Ohata turned out. I'm just wondering where Lufisto has been lately. I think her last appearance was Vol 31, and I'm not sure she is listed for this upcoming taping.


I think she _is_ coming back this taping. Prazak was talking about rotating veterans out of certain tapings, to keep them fresh. He has trouble getting everyone on every show. He has a pool of, pretty much, twice as many wrestlers as he needs, to choose from.

She doesn't have any health issues or anything anymore...I don't think.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

That's exactly right Shirley Crabtree III. Lufisto is all clear health wise to perform in the squared circle. Lufisto is ready and roaring to get her super hardcore anime on. She boarded a flying airplane a few hours ago presumably to chi town.


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Awesome, thanks for the updates. I appreciate it. It's always great to see Lufisto in action, she is a ton of fun to watch. I can understand Prazak having his hands full trying to schedule and utilize such a full roster. 

One thing I'm really looking forward to with these more current shows is seeing some of the new girls in action (Athena, Bonesaw, Leva, etc). I like that Prazak genuinely gives new talent a chance to shine. Even when a young prospect like Cat Power retires, you've got people like Mia Yim and Leva Bates who can step up.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Holy poop




Spoiler: Volume 37



Rebecca Knox + Knight Dynasty = Heel Heat to the max.



Aw crap...



Spoiler: Volume 37



New Tag champs.

Ohata & Matsumoto

I'm only really cool with this if the Knight Dynasty take the belts later, and the Ninjas break up (so that one of the, namely Nicole, can turn face).


----------



## crooked_reflection

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Holy poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Volume 37
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Knox + Knight Dynasty = Heel Heat to the max.


Holy shit. YES!


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I didn't know #35 was out...just ordered it. Will be ordering #36 too on Monday. Heard some news about the tapings today but opted not to read about it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The first day of tapings are pretty much done, and so far, I liked what I heard.


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah, just looking at the spoilers posted, sounds like a lot went down on the first set of tapings.


----------



## MissDee

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

You Can download almost every SHIMMER Match with the EMULE Filesharing-Program. 

Shimmer Vol 37 looks great on th Paper, 38 not so much....


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES News for 3.27.11

Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen


SHIMMER weekend continues later today in Berwyn! If you didn't hear what went down at Volumes 37 & 38 on Saturday, check out http://www.diva-dirt.com/ and http://www.ringbellesonline.com/ for full results. Also be sure to visit http://www.dirtydirtysheets.com/ for a photo gallery courtesy of Greg Davis from yesterday's tap ing.

Today, Sunday, March 27th, SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES will film Volumes 39 & 40 of the DVD series at the Berwyn Eagles Club, 6309 26th Street, in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago. Bell time today is 1pm. Tickets will be available at the door, at a cost of $30 for the full day of taping (essentially $15 per DVD worth of live matches).

Some of the matches already signed for today in Berwyn.

***Rematch of Final Four from Vol. 36 Main Event***
SHIMMER Champion MADISON EAGLES & SARA DEL REY vs. CHEERLEADER MELISSA & AYAKO HAMADA

***Best Two out of Three Falls***
"Everybody's Favorite Girlfriend" JESSIE McKAY vs. NICOLE MATTHEWS

***Grudge Match***
SERENA DEEB vs. PORTIA PEREZ

***SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match***
SHIMMER Tag Team Champions MISAKI OHATA & HIROYO MATSUMOTO vs. NIKKI ROXX & ARIEL

"Your Soul's Tormentor" MsCHIF vs. SWEET SARAYA KNIGHT w/ Rebecca Knox

JESSICA JAMES vs. "The Wrestling Goddess" ATHENA

DAIZEE HAZE & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA vs. MIA YIM & JAMILIA CRAFT

"The Latina Sensation" MERCEDES MARTINEZ vs. BRITANI KNIGHT w/ Rebecca Knox

Plus AYUMI KURIHARA, LUFISTO, CHRISTINA VON EERIE, MELANIE CRUISE, ALLISON DANGER, LEVA BATES, RACHEL SUMMERLYN, "The Rate Tank" KELLIE SKATER, COURTNEY RUSH, MENA LIBRA, SASSY STEPHIE, and more!

We will have an afterparty once again tonight immediately following the matches at 39TEN Lounge, 3910 S. Harlem Ave. in Lyons, IL. No cover. Come and party with the wrestlers to cap off the weekend of events!

If you're reading about or discussing today's SHIMMER tapings on Twitter, be sure to use the #shim hash tag.

Bell time is 1pm this afternoon! Be there!


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

^^Looks like a great line up...can't wait to see more Melissa/Eagles interaction, Serena/Portia, Nicole/Jessie continuing their rivalry, and of course this Athena girl is on fire.


----------



## thephenomenalone

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Those are some great matches for todays show especially that big tag match and Matthews vs McKay 2/3 falls. Would love them to book Melissa vs Saraya if they're planning on giving the Knights single matches on both volumes with their history when Saraya suffered a really bad knee injury during a match with Melissa a few years ago and it would be a great match


----------



## Sunglasses

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Is Ayako Hamada a SHIMMER-Regular now? Or will she return to japan (I know she had a match a few months ago) soon?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Sunglasses said:


> Is Ayako Hamada a SHIMMER-Regular now? Or will she return to japan (I know she had a match a few months ago) soon?


She's pretty much a regular. SHIMMER's schedule is so light that she can be in Japan and SHIMMER at the same time.

Oh, and only in SHIMMER would you find a Doctor Who inspired Tag Team. 


Watch out for Regeneration X!!!


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The tag match looks epic, and Matthews vs McKay sounds good. Happy to see Leva Bates and Mia Yim being used too.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'm chomping at the bit to see that two out of three falls match.


Sounds awesome.


----------



## MissDee

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

You Can download almost every SHIMMER Match with the EMULE Filesharing-Program.

Shimmer Vol 37 looks great on th Paper, 38 not so much....


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

MissDee said:


> You Can download almost every SHIMMER Match with the EMULE Filesharing-Program.
> 
> Shimmer Vol 37 looks great on th Paper, 38 not so much....



Funny enough, 39 looks awesome while 40 doesn't seen as great too.

So far, I'm hearing that 3S and Athena are really gaining momentum (maybe not in victories for Athena, but in terms of crowd reception).


That's really great to hear.

Wait WHAT!!!!



Spoiler: Shimmer Volume 40



New Tag Champs... Again?


Da Haze finally has a belt in SHIMMER...


As does Nakagawa...


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

What is the meaning behind the name 3S?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> So far, I'm hearing that 3S and Athena are really gaining momentum (maybe not in victories for Athena, but in terms of crowd reception).





Spoiler: Comment on Athena spoilers



Getting hit with a Kudo Driver is almost as good as a victory.





dezpool said:


> What is the meaning behind the name 3S?


Seven Star Sisters. It's a reference to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanabata .



Sunglasses said:


> Is Ayako Hamada a SHIMMER-Regular now? Or will she return to japan (I know she had a match a few months ago) soon?





Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> She's pretty much a regular. SHIMMER's schedule is so light that she can be in Japan and SHIMMER at the same time.


It's testament to how much Hamada believes in the whole SHIMMER project that she's willing to fly halfway around the world to wrestle in front of 180 people, when she has wrestled in front of thousands, been on international TV and all the rest of it.



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Wait WHAT!!!!





Spoiler: Comment on surprise spoilers



That might seem like it's come out of nowhere and happened overnight but remember, in kayfabe time, that's like a six month title run. 

It is definitely a surprise though. I would have liked to have seen the Ninjas run through some of these new teams or at least chase 3S and have some really good matches. I don't think there has been a truly great tag match (or feud) in SHIMMER yet.



Full spoilers, courtesy of www.diva-dirt.com .



Spoiler: V37



*SHIMMER: VOLUME 37*

*SPARKLE:* Bonesaw Jessie Brooks def. Jett Riley with a double underhook DDT.

*SPARKLE:* Brittany Force def. Rhia O’Reilly. Force pins Reilly with her feet on the ropes.

Kellie Skater issues an open challenge which is answered by MsChif.

1. MsChif def. Kellie Skater via Desecrator.

2. Mena Libra def. Courtney Rush with a bridging Samoan drop.

Interview with Christina Von Eerie. She says she's really happy to get a chance to learn from Sara Del Rey and Cheerleader Melissa. She’s interrupted by Del Rey, who proceeds to beat her up all the the way to the outside of the arena.

3. LuFisto def. Tomoka Nakagawa with the Downward Spiral.

Mercedes Martinez promo. She vows to defeat Madison Eagles and become the new SHIMMER Champion.

4. Regeneration X (Allison Danger & Leva Bates) def. Jamilia Craft & Mia Yim. Regeneration X are wearing Dr. Who inspired outfits. Regeneration X win via Lungblower/Lovelace Choker combo on Craft.

Backstage interview with Melissa. She says she deserves a shot at the title since she beat her last volume. Madison Eagles interfers and tells Melissa to work her way back into the title picture. Madison vs Mercedes is announced as the main event.

5. Christina Von Eerie comes out and says she’s excited to be at SHIMMER. Von Eerie then calls out Sara Del Rey for a match. Von Eerie wins via countout after Del Rey misses a capo kick on the outside. Post-match a brawl ensues. All of the referees have to come out and break it up.

6. Cheerleader Melissa def. Athena with a Kudo Driver.

In another return, Rebecca Knox returns to a standing ovation. She says she will not return as a in-ring competitor, but as a manager. She then introduces Saraya and Britani Knight. Saraya and Britani cut an amazing promo. Saraya and Britani make an open challenge, which is answered by Nikki Roxx and Ariel.

7. The Knight Dynasty def. Roxx and Ariel via DQ, after Saraya tried to hit Ariel with brass knuckles and Ariel grabbed them and got caught hitting Saraya with them. The Knight Dynasty has crazy heat from the crowd. Maybe even more heat than the Ninjas.

8. Serena Deeb def. Daizee Haze via spear.

9. Ayako Hamada def. Jessie McKay with the AP Cross.

Next is the Canadian Ninjas vs the Seven Star Sisters (Misaki Ohata and Hiroyo Matsumoto) for the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship.

10. Seven Star Sisters (Ohata & Matsumoto) def. the Canadian Ninjas (Perez & Matthews) to become new SHIMMER Tag Champs. Roll-up after the Ninjas miss the Funky Cold Medina.

11. Madison Eagles def. Mercedes Martinez via Hell Bound to retain the SHIMMER Championship in a match that went all throughout the crowd. Martinez exits to a standing ovation from the audience.





Spoiler: V38



*SHIMMER: VOLUME 38*

1. Daizee Haze def. Courtney Rush with a tiger suplex.

2. Tomoka Nakagawa def. Jessica James with a fisherman suplex.

After the match, Daizee came out proclaiming that Tomoka was a ‘winner’ and that they were undefeated as a tag team. Another tag team enters the title picture.

3. Nikki Roxx and Ariel def. Regeneration X (Allison Danger and Leva Bates) with a double roll up. Regeneration x was dressed in V For Vendetta fashions and made several Doctor Who references. Lots of comedy in this match.

4. Sara Del Rey def. Christina Von Eerie with the Royal Butterfly. Back and forth match that saw Christina almost win with a submission. Very hard hitting.

5. Cheerleader Melissa def. Melanie Cruise with the Air Raid Crash in what was a hard hitting match with a lot of power moves.

Amber Gertner interviews Madison Eagles about future challengers. Madison brushes off Amber’s suggestion of Cheerleader Melissa.

Canadian Ninjas cut a promo on how unfair it is that a brand new tag team beats them when they have beat other headliners. Serena comes out and encourages the crowd to chant “former champs”. Serena reminds Portia that she cheated when she defeated her before.

Serena said she had a partner to challenge them. She brings out various women who wish to challenge them. Jessie McKay is Serena’s partner. The Ninjas call her a “Bella twin with an Australian accent” and encourage her to practice being “sexy, smart and powerful” while the real wrestlers wrestle.

6. Jessie McKay & Serena def. the Canadian Ninjas. All out brawl begins the match. The match ends with Portia and Serena brawling to the backstage area and Jessie getting the win over Nicole with the Boyfriend Stealer. Afterwards, Nicole gives Jessie a beatdown before leaving.

7. Mercedes Martinez def. Rachel Summerlyn with a Fisherman Buster. Best part of the match say Mercedes reverse a top rope suplex into a bulldog.

MsChif comes out for an interview with Amber Gertner. MsChif demands a rematch for the title. Madison appears and says she is not wrestling tonight. MsChif says she isn’t a true champ and Madison attacks her. Title match!

8. Madison Eagles def. MsChif to retain the SHIMMER Championship with the Hell Bound.

9. Seven Star Sisters (Misaki Ohata and Hiroyo Matsumoto) def. Britani and Saraya Knight in what was the best match of the evening. Ohata and Matsumoto are very over and the Knight Dynasty may have the most heat in SHIMMER history.

10. Ayako Hamada def. Ayumi Kurihara with two AP Crosses in a row. Kurihara kicked out of the first AP Cross. Many will say this is the best match of the night. Many spots have to be seen to believed. Ayako thanked the crowd after and said that the Japanese people will never give up.





Spoiler: V39



*SHIMMER: VOLUME 39*

*SPARKLE:* Rhia O’Reilly & Jett Riley def. Brittany Force & December. O’Reilly pins Force after a crossbody.

1. Kellie Skater def. Courtney Rush with a running neck snap.

2. LuFisto def. Sassy Stephie (with Madamoiselle Rachelle) with a modified STO.

3. Rachel Summerlyn def. Mena Libra via Texas Cloverleaf.

4. Seven Star Sisters def. Nikki Roxx and Ariel to retain the tag titles. Hiroyo Matsumoto got the pin after a exploder suplex on Roxx.

5. Mercedes Martinez def. Britani Knight via Fisherman Buster.

6. Daizee Haze and Tomoka Nakagawa def. Mia Yim and Jamilia Craft after Tomoka reverses a kick from Mia into a fisherman suplex.

7. Jessica James def. Athena via Hard Boiled Egg.

Backstage interview with Jessie McKay. Jessie is interrupted by Nicole Matthews, who calls her a Diva.

8. MsChif def. Saraya Knight via Desecrator.

9. Serena Deeb def. Portia Perez via DQ after Portia hits her with a cookie sheet. After the match, Serena is carried out by the referees.

Backstage segment: Danger is looking for Leva Bates. The Knight Dynasty and Rebeeca Knox run out of the lockerroom. Danger finds Leva laid out. Danger challenges Britani Knight to a singles match.

10. Nicole Matthews def. Jessie McKay in a two out of three falls match. Nicole scores the first pin with a roll up pulling the tights. Second fall goes to Jessie, after three Schoolgirl Crushes. Nicole scores the final pin with Roll the Dice to pick up the win.

11. Ayako Hamada and Cheerleader Melissa def. Sara Del Rey and Madison Eagles when Ayako rolled Madison up for the pin.





Spoiler: V40



*SHIMMER: VOLUME 40*

Main event will be Hamada vs Eagles for the SHIMMER Championship.

1. Kellie Skater def. Taylor Made.

2. Rachel Summmerlyn def. Bonesaw in a pretty sloppy, slow paced match.

3. Mercedes Martinez def. Christina Von Eerie with the Fisherman Buster. Both women were very over.

4. MsChif def. Melanie Cruise with the Desacrator in a surprisingly even match.

5. Jessie McKay defeated Athena with the Boyfriend Stealer. Lengthy back and forth between the two which saw Athena kick out of the Schoolgirl Crush and Jessie kick out of Athena’s top turnbuckle stunner.

6. The Knight Dynasty def. Regeneration X due to Knox interference. After the match Leva did a crossbody off the top turnbuckle on to the Knights while Danger goes on the attack against Knox. Allison Danger lays Knox out with a Shimmering Warlock. Probably the weakest of the Knights matches. Hopefully these two will face off again when Leva is less green.

7. Sara Del Rey def. Jessica James with the Royal Butterfly. Jessica nearly won the match several times with a string of submission moves. Crowd very into this match.

8. Serena Deeb def. Cheerleader Melissa, Lufisto and Portia Perez. First half saw Portia avoid Serena until she couldn’t anymore. Melissa and Lufisto brawl backstage as Serena destroys Portia. Serena hits the spear to pick up the win. However, the win was a controversial one as Portia had her foot on the rope.

9. Ayumi Kurihara def. Nicole Matthews with a belly to belly suplex. Very back and forth match.

10. Tomoka Nakagawa and Daizee Haze def. 3S for the Shimmer Tag Team Championships. Long match with oodles of nearfalls. Cryssi and Eric screamed ourselves hoarse at the result.

11. Madison Eagles b. Ayako Hamada to retain the Shimmer Championship. Hamada kicked out of Hellbound, but Eagles gave her another one for the win.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Everyone wants Melissa to win the championship so badly. When it happens the Eagles club will explode.
__________________
I am the Miz's biggest fan and I am awesome!








Wrestling excelence = ROH CHIKARA SHIMMER
Events I will attend on my wrestling road trip: SHIMMER 26TH & 27TH MARCH, ROH 2ND APRIL, WRESTLEMANIA 3RD APRIL, RAW 4TH, PWG WINNING 9TH APRIL.​


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



BalooUpoo said:


> Everyone wants Melissa to win the championship so badly. When it happens the Eagles club will explode.


Honestly, I want Hamada to take the title.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Honestly, I want Hamada to take the title.


They both are the top two most worthy. Hopefully they both hold the gold at some point.
__________________
I am the Miz's biggest fan and I am awesome!







​


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

For anyone that hasnt seen Shimmer Vol 35 its definitely worth a watch. Very good show. Nicole Matthews looked fantastic again and it was probably my favourite title defence for Eagles so far.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER 36 random thoughts*

Bonesaw is terrible. Not a great way to start a DVD.

Mercedes is a pretty damn good talker.

Mercedes is violent. Starting to love her, and her rough-around-the-edges persona, more and more.

Melissa and Hamada are amazing. So much presence.

Leva is improving gradually. She waaay over, so she's won half the battle.

Veronika Vice looked like a female Shane Douglas, in the black and yellow, black and yellow, black and yellow.

Was Portia drinking Monster during that promo?

Looks like Skater somehow got through the wellness tests again.

Really enjoyed Skater-Ohata. I mark hard for both of them. The Fairy Lock is fucking badass.

Athena has a ton of potential.

Ninjas FTW.

Good use of retrospective video clips on this volume.

Daffney is fucking amazing. She might be the most well-realised character in female wrestling.

A Golf Club FFS!

The “I Quit!” match kinda lost the crowd when they went out of sight of a lot of the people.

Summerlyn is nothing special IMHO.

“Building curfew”...awesome time limit for the Elimination tag.

Some cool spots, like the double dives, Arabian Armdrags, multi-woman stuntrider stretch and the Octuple DDT.

Hamada's a real ring general. You can see that she has everyone's respect and that she directs most of the traffic, when she's in the ring. One of the best wrestlers anywhere in the world.

Melissa pins the champ after a chaotic but, nonetheless, fun match.

_Not a must-see volume tbh. I'll probably re-watch Ohata-Skater at some point though. Martinez-Roxx and Aussies-Ninjas stood out too._


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Agree on bonesaw and summerlyn neither impressed.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

That crowd kind of like Athena...they cheered kind of hard for her offense.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Summerlyn is the worst recurring wrestler on the Shimmer shows at the moment, not at bad as the fat old ladies tagteam from the older DVDs. Bonesaw is bad but she at least looks like she can fight, needs to develop some character. Every match with Summerlyn is a toilet break, her feud with Daffney was painfully dull.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170634339821

Shimmer Vol 35 & 36 for sale


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL on Saturday & Sunday, October 1st & 2nd, 2011. Volumes 41-44 of the SHIMMER DVD series will be filmed over the course of that weekend.

We're announcing the dates this far in advance to give everyone plenty of time to set the dates aside, request time off from work, and start saving money for a potential trip to Chicago. If you've never been to a SHIMMER taping live, but have always wondered what it would be like to catch our shows in person, you've got several months notice to plan ahead and make the trip for these events!

Front row tickets will go on sale in a few weeks. More details will be announced soon.

Mark your calendars! SHIMMER is back October 1st & 2nd in Berwyn!


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Anyway, Shimmer must be only having two sets of tapings this year instead of three like the owner said at the last tapings. They were going to have twelve DVDs instead of the usual eight.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER WORLD NEWS - April 2011*

_Might as well limp in with one of these, just as the month ends. So much important stuff has happened, this past month, that this is mostly going to be a retrospective, with only one or two bits from the weird and wonderful drawer...

WARNING: This post may contain SPOILERZ.

You can also read previous updates by clicking on your chosen month, below._

|Dec|Jan|Feb|Mar|

***​
> *'SHIMMER: Volume 36'* is still available to buy from ROH's online store. It features an all-star 4-on-4 Elimination Tag main event. You can grab you copy here.

> As always, you can see the Ring of Honor Store's full list of in-stock *SHIMMER DVDs* here. Unfortunately, the latest sale doesn't apply to SHIMMER releases.

_NOTE: Volumes 32 & 34 are temporarily unavailable. They are in the process of being re-stocked._

> History was made, this month, with the *first ever SHIMMER Tag Team Title defense* on an ROH show. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa defended against the Joshi duo of Ayumi Kurihara & Hiroyo Matsumoto. 



Spoiler: Epic Photo (Credit: Steve Wright Jr.)















The title defense was the second of two great SHIMMER matches, that were showcased during the two-part *'Honor Takes Center Stage'* extravanganza. You can still order the replays, of the shows, here. Once purchased, the shows can be watched as many times as you like, at your leisure, for as long as the internet exists. 

The 'Honor Takes Center Stage' DVD release should probably appear within the next six weeks.

> Haze & Nakagawa were defending their gold after being the beneficiaries of a second separate title change on the eventful *SHIMMER 37-40 tapings*. 

> The tapings (of which full spoilers were posted here) also featured various debuting talents. 

California girl *Christina Von Eerie* had this to say, about her first SHIMMER experience...



Spoiler: CVE vid











> Pro Wrestling EVE stars The Knight Dynasty (of Saraya & *Britani Knight*) also made their first appearances, to a reception that was described by SHIMMER booker Dave Prazak as “nuclear heat”.

It seems that Britani has made a big impact with the WWE office too. Her recent try-out caused some of the dirtsheets to jump the proverbial gun, by announcing that she had signed a deal. Whether or not she has, it has yet to be officially confirmed.

Johnny Ace is probably fapping his brains out, as we speak...



Spoiler: Britani Knight Pic















> One SHIMMER star that _is_ confirmed to now be under WWE contract is *Tenille Tayla*. Australian Tenille trained under Canadian veteran Lance Storm and she can be seen featuring in his new reality show 'World of Hurt'. The first episode, of which, airs tomorrow (Sunday May 1st) at 3pm MST/5pm EST. You can see a video preview below...



Spoiler: WOH clip











Lance also discussed the show, and Tenille, in more detail on Dave Lagana's 'Promote This!' podcast.

> Another Woman Athlete put pen to paper with WWE, not too long ago, and her first appearance is now almost upon us.

WWE, to their credit, have done a fantastic job of establishing her new *“Kharma”* gimmick, with a series of promotional vignettes. The third of which, you can see here...



Spoiler: Kharma vid











The woman in question is, of course, Amazing Kong.

> Ring Belles has been looking back at some of *Kong's finest career moments*, in anticipation of her big debut. The latest of these looks at her feud with Christy Hemme from her TNA days.

> Daffney's lawsuit aside, the main SHIMMER-related news, coming out of TNA this month, is the end of the record-breaking Knockouts title run of *Ashley Lane* (AKA Madison Rayne). Her 188 day tenure as champion came to an abrupt end, when a one-armed Mickie James defeated her in a mere 34 seconds.

> In a random merch update, *LuFisto* has a new T-shirt, available from her online store. Unsurprisingly, it's one for the Japanophiles of the world.

> In related news, *Serena Deeb* will be returning to the Orient for a trifecta of shows, this weekend. Serena will wrestle on April 30th, May 1st and finally on May 3rd in a one-on-one confrontation with the much-hyped Kana.

> Keep an eye on www.shimmerwrestling.com for an official release date for *'SHIMMER: Volume 37'*. 

> The only truly fitting way to end this entry, is for us to remember that April 2011 also saw the death of the only male ever to appear on a SHIMMER main show (not counting officials). That being *'Sweet 'n' Sour' Larry Sweeney*. The following video clip shows Sweeney operating at the top of his game...



Spoiler: Sweeney in SHIMMER vid











***​


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Shirley Crabtree III's on her 'A' game there. LuFisto has a new shirt, verdict: it's pretty good.


----------



## LariatSavage

Agreed, great post SCIII! Classy ending also! RIP Sweet and Sour. 

Going to be watching/reviewing Shimmer 36 some time this week. It'll be the first time I've ever reviewed one of their shows, but I feel like Shimmer deserves as much attention as possible.

I hope I handled the review with the proper amount of respect. It's always touchy covering a company for the first time. Don't want to offend them or their fans. 

Shimmer Vol 36 Review!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



LariatSavage said:


> I hope I handled the review with the proper amount of respect. It's always touchy covering a company for the first time. Don't want to offend them or their fans.
> 
> Shimmer Vol 36 Review!


Loved that review. You made a lot of really valid observations - one good example being the way the intimate atmosphere is integral to the shows.

You're a very succinct writer. Every sentence seems to count. That's a difficult discipline and I feel as though I've lost my own sharpness, when it comes to that kind of writing. I find it a lot easier to write long stuff that goes off on tangents. In terms of wrestling, to write a full show review, that really satisfied me, I'd have to write about 5,000 words. 

No-one wants to read that and it's too tiring to do so, whenever you see me posting reviews on here, they'll either be a detailed review of just one particular match or bits of random brain activity, that I've scribbled down while watching the whole show, posted verbatim.

You've struck a good balance, between the two, there. I think most readers would rather have something that's more like poetry-cum-tweets nowadays.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Thanks Shirley. I think you're 100% correct about the way people want a quicker bit-sized review. For my King of Trios reviews I went a little more off the path, and the response was that I need to maintain my more "succinct" style as you put it. Growing up throughout school I always had problems with making my point too early when it came to reports and what not, and I never reached the word/page limits. Luckily it seems to be a positive in real world writing for the most part. 

Your random thoughts post from the other day was what really inspired me to watch Shimmer. I'm very glad I did too. I think that also goes for your longer reviews. The more in-depth reviews definitely have an audience, although it may not be as large, it's probably a lot more of an intimate group (kind of like Shimmer shows!).

Also Taz rules (even though he's a Mets fan haha)!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



LariatSavage said:


> Growing up throughout school I always had problems with making my point too early when it came to reports and what not, and I never reached the word/page limits.


I've always naturally been the opposite. I had to cut a big chunk of notes (that would have probably amounted to 2,500 words when written in full) out of my 10,000 word uni disseration, for example. For what it's worth, when writing longer stuff, some things to bear in mind IMO are:

- When you're going into a war, don't fire off all of your bullets on the first day.
- Make your notes and identify gaps in your knowledge _before_ writing it all out, in full. Do more research. Always have _too much_ stuff.
- I like to foreshadow the ending, at the beginning. Give people a good reason to read to the end, without shooting your load completely.
- Come up with an overall theme or "angle", that you can always fall back on when you're struggling. Use interesting stuff, that relates to this, to flesh out the tricky middle bit. 
- Lay it all out in a skeleton and _then_ write it out in long sentences. Spread out your heavy artillery equally.
- Use segues between sections/paragraphs. Even if they're cheesy or really tenuous.
- Add as many coats of varnish as you can be bothered too, after you've "finished".

Basically, plan ahead. I never, ever write things from start to finish. I write bits of random stuff down, put it in an order and then everything grows outwards from those starting points, until it all connects up.

I've got an unfinished Melissa vs. Matthews review that might hit all of those bullet points properly, if I ever finish it off.

There you go...see...unnecessarily long post lol.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah I know what you mean. I find when I do take more notes, and pace myself, that I definitely come up with too much content. When I used to review sports a lot, I felt like I was always leaving something out from my notes because I could just go on forever about what I thought. I guess it just depends on the subject in some ways, but all those are good tips. The foreshadowing in the open and tying it up in the conclusion is definitely one of those arts I'm always trying to master. 

Melissa v Matthews sounds like the perfect face/heel dynamic. Which volume is that on?


----------



## xHartxLegacyx

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*Wants Kurihara vs Martinez in October.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just got my latest order. I'll be watching V35 at some point this week.



LariatSavage said:


> Melissa v Matthews sounds like the perfect face/heel dynamic. Which volume is that on?


27.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Just got my latest order. I'll be watching V35 at some point this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 27.


That's what's up... 35 is the only other Volume I have lined up. I should be getting a review of that up sometime this week. Seems like 27 is going to have to be added to my must watch list.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER 35 Random thoughts...Part I*

- Cruise and James are on the actual disc itself, so it's cool that they're the first thing that you see on the show. Not too excited for the match itself though.
- Pretty much your formula big vs. little match. Only with a lot of “modified” moves.
- Chuck Norris reference on commentary.

- Summerlyn botches her promo.

- MISAKI
- I always love the reactions from the crowd, when they don't know who's coming out next. Royal Rumble-esque.
- That 10secs of mat grappling just made me fall in love with wrestling again.
- Ohata can turn anything into a jujigatame. 
- Mercedes with a 30secs long vertical suplex.
- This match is already fucking awesome!
- INSANE. BRUTAL.
- A MOTYC already. One of the best <10mins matches I've seen in a long time.

- Mercedes pissed off skank promo.
- They're doing the super slomo replays, from Gabe-era ROH now? Awesome.
- McKay explains the story behind the main event well.

- Sandwiches all over the crowd for Daizee.
- Ariel's out. Suddenly everyone's hiding the sandwiches.
- Portia is on fire, “Nothing says class like having a sandwich in your pants”. Must-see DVD, so far.
- According to Portia, Nakagawa spits water in people's eyes to lubricate their contact lenses. “It's a sportsmanship thing”.
- Daizee stalls the match to eat the sandwich. Genius heel work.
- Portia: “Ariel...ruining the lunch of Daizee Haze”. After Haze attacks her with the sandwich. PMSL at this stage.
- Nakagawa is amazing. Roxx seems to have lost a step.
- Fucking great finish. Haze uses Nakagawa's water spit.
- Fun, colourful match. Haze & Nakagawa look like a legit team now.

- I mark for Laura Mattano.

- Incredible Serena/Portia promo from Volume 34. Incredible.
- Big match feel bro.
- Can't help but think that Portia has something up her sleeve here.
- Can't see myself writing much during this match. Too engrossed.
- Serena clotheslines Portia out of her top.
- Another great finish. Ref stoppage after Ninjas shenanigans.

- SKATER TIEM.
- LOL. Refuses to accept that her open challenge gimmick has ended.
- Kong. 
- Seriously, this is fucking great. Skater's antics, with Portia back in the booth.
- Now Skater's in full on bump machine mode.
- Such a good match. It's so easy to do wrestling well. I don't know why so many companies have so many problems with it.

- Right, that first half was ridiculous. Too much to talk about tbh. Buy the DVD now! I need a nap after watching that.

_To be continued..._


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Nakagawa rules... I'm going to watch this when I wake up just for the Portia Perez commentary!


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

shimmer 35 and 36 are easily the best two shows from the one day that i've seen from shimmer.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER 35 Random thoughts...Part II*

- Del Rey vs. Summerlyn up next...
- Lots of shouting.
- Stiff-as-fuck Kappu Kick to the back of the head.
- Digital manipulation from Del Rey. So clever. Working the left-hand of a left-handed wrestler. Innovating and improvising throughout the match.
- Portia's serious commentary is as good as her comedy.
- Another match that's definitely worth watching. Unique.

- Just thinking that I've had about three times my money's worth so far. When, suddenly, I realise that the triple main events are still to come.

- Hamada vs. Matthews – frantic with lots of kicks.
- You know the score, with these two. There's not much that I can say, that hasn't already been said about them.
- Starting to get burnt out now. Too much awesome. Need chocolate.

- Melissa-Kurihara. 
- Melissa is such a smart wrestler. Much like a lot of the top SHIMMER girls.
- Kurihara's workrate is crazy. She throws dropkicks like boxers throw jabs.
- Sorry, I just want to watch this. Open Office can swivel.
- Ayumi bridges out of a pin, after a curb stomp. Austin at Wrestlemania 13 moment.
- SHE PINNED MELISSA!!!

- These highlights packages are awesome.

- I'm hoping that this will be Eagles' best title defense.
- Can't see any reason why McKay won't be in WWE before long.
- Eagles counters an octopus stretch into a standing horsecollar stretch. Brilliant.
- This is great. I'm starting to get what Eagles is all about now. Sick submissions and big throws. I don't think she has ever gotten that across properly, in SHIMMER, before. I always had her down as a straightforward tall striker.
- The whole story of the match was spot on. Classic heel vs. babyface. McKay with a never-say-die attitude. Plus the added layer of the two of them knowing each other inside out and reversing each other's big stuff.
- A heel champion winning decisively. There's a novelty, in modern wrestling.
- Much like everyone else involved with this show, Eagles and McKay both come out with their stock raised.

_Honestly, this strikes me as one of those shows that you'll look back on, in ten years time, and wish that the company was still around. It reminded me of those shows where ECW would just hit home run after home run, from the top to the bottom of the card. 

Making wrestling history._


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

After reading SCIII's thoughts this morning, I jumped into gear on Volume 35... My Review!


----------



## xHartxLegacyx

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Glad people dig Eagles matches, Usually got shit for it so hooray!


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

When is #37 coming out?


----------



## Rickey

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Nexus One said:


> When is #37 coming out?


Shimmer boards say some time in the month of June, here's the cover:

*Spoilers? Not sure*































I'm looking to get into Shimmer too, it's fun exploring multiple companies. Probably order a few dvds later this summer.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Rickey said:


> Shimmer boards say some time in the month of June, here's the cover:



Shimmer champion is "Madsion" Eagles? :lmao


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



heggland0 said:


> Shimmer champion is "Madsion" Eagles? :lmao


Yeah, not sure why they put the strap on her instead of the likes of Cheerleader Mellisa and Martinez who've worked their asses off in the states for years and years.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



heggland0 said:


> Shimmer champion is "Madsion" Eagles? :lmao


That might be the first time I've ever seen a mistake like that on a SHIMMER cover. It's usually ROH that makes fuck-ups on covers. I'm guessing, unlike ROH, it won't get released with the typo intact.

Anyway, there's a lot of interesting stuff on that card. I really wanna see the fresh faces.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I like the cover. Prazak has said the error of Madison's name will be fixed by the time ROH gets the DVD's.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Looking for to seeing alot of those matches. Did Ayumi have a match on that volume?


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I need to see that Main Event match. Mercedes' build up to it has been nothing short of epic.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Scamp said:


> Looking for to seeing alot of those matches. Did Ayumi have a match on that volume?


She only had 2 matches on the last taping.

volume 38: against Ayako Hamada
volume 40: against Nicole Matthews


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*[SHIMMER STUFF - May 2011]*

_It's time for a belated :side: round-up of odds and ends from the month of May.

WARNING: This post may contain SPOILERZ.

You can also read previous updates, by clicking on your chosen month, below._

|Dec|Jan|Feb|Mar|Apr|

***​
> *'SHIMMER: Volume 37'* is due to be released in the next couple of weeks. The show is headlined by a classic “unstoppable force meets immovable object” collision between SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles and “Latina Sensation” Mercedes Martinez.

> As always, you can see the whole range of *SHIMMER DVDs* that are currently available, at the Ring of Honor Store.

> In a related note, *ROH's 'Honor Takes Center Stage' DVDs* are now in stock. The two events showcased SHIMMER talents Sara Del Rey, Serena Deeb, Daizee Haze, Tomoka Nakagawa, Ayumi Kurihara and Hiroyo Matsumoto, alongside the finest male wrestlers that the U.S. indies have to offer. 'Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1' and 'Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2' were two of ROH's most memorable events to date.

> [May 3rd] In addition to her appearance on Chapter 1 of ROH's Wrestlemania weekend shows, *Serena Deeb's match with Kana*, from the SMASH 17 event that took place in Tokyo's Koruaken Hall, is highly recommended and well worth tracking down. You can see the awesome hype video below (complete with Funaki cameo)...



Spoiler: Serena-Kana











> [May 15th] Speaking of Japan, SHIMMER stars *Hiroyo Matsumoto and Mia Yim* faced off in the REINA promotion, this month. The full match was recently uploaded to Mia Yim's Youtube channel.

> In a random titbit from an American indy promotion, I recently discovered an interested blogging project that Detroit-area group CLASH Wrestling has launched, centring on CLASH and SHIMMER prospect *Mena Libra*. You can see the polaroid-based 'Chain Wrestling' blog here.

> [May 20th] Dirty Dirty Sheets posted a great interview with *Portia Perez*, where she talks hatred, commentary and the expansion of SHIMMER's tag ranks. You can see the in-depth piece  here. 

> [May 27th] The filming of the video for the *Smashing Pumpkins* song 'Owata' took place at the home of SHIMMER, the Berwyn Eagles Club. Pumpkins lead singer Billy Corgan is a long-time fan and supporter of wrestling, in all of it's forms. The video will feature Cheerleader Melissa, Shelly Martinez and Raven performing in a match situation.

> [May 30th] The original SHIMMER Champion *Sara Del Rey* sat down with Gerweck.net, for an audio interview. She gave her thoughts on the ROH takeover, her mentor Bryan Danielson and the state of women's wrestling in WWE and TNA. You can stream or download the podcast by following this link

> [May 30th] The momentum of SHIMMER legend Amazing Kong's *“Kharma”* character, on WWE TV, was came to an abrupt halt, as the month was closing. Following a bizarre nervous breakdown angle, on the previous week's Raw, Kong was given the opportunity to break kayfabe and explain the surprising change of direction. Kong announced that she will be forced out of action, for an indefinite period of time, due to the fact that she is now “with child”. You can see the heartfelt promo, in full, below...


Spoiler: Kong Promo











> [May 31st] Women Athletes Nicole Matthews and Tenille Tayla have been immortalised in the latest edition of *Botchamania*. They can be seen at around the 4:22 mark of Maffew's 174th compilation of wrestling cock-ups. Click here to view on Youtube. 

> Finally, Front Row tickets for the upcoming *October tapings* are now sold out. However, you can still purchase General Admission tickets from www.shimmerwrestling.com. The taping of Volumes 41-44 will take place at the Berwyn Eagles Club, on the weekend of October 1st & 2nd.

> Thanks for reading. I'm aiming to have the June edition of this round-up posted just before ROH's Hammerstein show (rather than after the month has ended ). Here's hoping that a Women of Honor match will find it's way onto that particular card.

***​


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



> Temporarily out of stock DVDs at ROH
> 
> Just a quick note for everyone concerning some of the more recent SHIMMER DVD releases that aren't currently listed on the ROH web site due to being temporarily out of stock.
> 
> As most of you know, ROH recently underwent an ownership change, and as part of that process, their method of purchasing and then distributing non-ROH merchandise is also potentially changing. During the transition period (for now anyway), they aren't immediately buying additional cases of SHIMMER DVDs, so some of the volumes may become unavailable to purchase through ROH until they get re-stocked (right now that includes Vol. 23 and Vol. 26).
> 
> During this time, you can still purchase select previous releases from http://www.highspots.com/ or alternately get them directly from SHIMMER. If you are interested in purchasing any SHIMMER DVDs directly from us during this transition period, E-mail [email protected] with what you are interested in, and we will send you an order total, as well as payment instructions.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience!


.....


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Prazak said that SHIMMER wouldn't be affected by the ROH takeover. I hope he was right.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Well i doubt they would burn there bridge with Prazak considering his connections with female wrestlers across the globe...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Allison Danger throws down the freakin' gauntlet. 




Spoiler: .






> The time has come where I take this term “womanist” and make it my own. Not just for my sake but for the sake of women wrestlers and the fans who know that change MUST happen now.
> 
> Female wrestlers-how sick and tired are you of men in suits in their offices telling us “Oh, yeah, you are great but you need to surgery/weight loss/look like every other female on the roster to really be considered”? Notice how the terms “train harder at practice” or “improve your in-ring skills” are not a part of this. Why do fans walk out during our matches? Why should we be the popcorn or piss break? Because for too long now we have been told our looks are the only thing people want to see. And history has proved my theory. We as wrestlers have become complacent. Why work harder when some fake hair and a crash diet are all we need to succeed? This is simply not good enough anymore. And if you think it is good enough, then this revolution is not for you. Be prepared to get out of my way and the way of those who are ready to fight for change.
> 
> Now don’t misconstrue this as an “anti-plastic surgery” rant. You want something larger/smaller/completely different then go on with your bad self. I am not here to judge and I will openly admit that I nearly went down that path myself. But never let anything overshadow your passion for wrestling. Never let it take down your desire to improve, to grow, to be the best WRESTLER you can be. Do not let it make you lazy. Do not rest your laurels simply on your cup size.
> 
> It is time we show offices and fans alike that looking different makes us special, not unemployable. But at the end of the day, what is most important is our performance. Are you not sick of being told “eh, you are ok for a girl”? I am. But I can’t potentially change a mind without looking at myself, seeing where I need improvement and actually DOING IT. I feel fortunate that there are women in this business who are leading by example. Despite their years in wrestling they have not once stopped trying to be better. Without knowing it, they are my inspiration. Despite the cattiness people assume when females are involved, I am happy for the successes of these peers and will continue to cheer them on. I would rather delight in some healthy competition and try to rise to their level than attempt to discredit them or hold them back to my level or lower. Ladies, let us delight in the successes of hardworking peers and hold ourselves to a higher standard.
> 
> Bookers/Writers- When did pride stop being a reason for a match? Why, when woman are involved, must it be about “bitch, you stole my man” or “I can’t believe she is wearing my/that outfit” or “everyone is just jealous of my beauty”? Until you start booking female wrestlers under 17 how about we keep that high school booking out of it? Why, in certain promotions, must every female be associated with a male wrestler (usually in a sexual context) to be considered worthy of tv or ring time? A women’s division should be just that: a division of female wrestlers. Make it about pride, about sport, about who is the best wrestler, about gold. Please stop turning this into a silly catfight that undermines both the talent and the fans. A possible rule of thumb: If Maury Povich would have a show on it then maybe its not meant for a wrestling storyline.
> 
> If your females are drawing the best ratings don’t cut their time and segments. Why punish them for being successful? Maybe tighten up YOUR work and give everyone better storylines. There is so much tremendous talent, contracted and not, but EVERYONE within a promotion and company pull their weight for the better of the product. From the music guy to the ring crew to the wrestlers to the promoters/owners-we all have to pull together and work as a cohesive to take all of professional wrestling to another level.
> 
> Fans-Just as there are different genres of wrestling, they are different genres of fans. For those who see female wrestling simply as fodder for your tissue soiling, please know deep down you are not and never will be my motivation as a wrestler. What you and your genitalia do on your own time has nothing to do with me and my performance. For the fans who simply hate women in wrestling and have permanently closed your mind to the possibility, best wishes to you. You are as hopeless a cause to me as I am to you. This revolution is for those who love us/hate us/indifferent to us but whose hearts open to the potential of what women’s wrestling can be. You have a voice. Use it proactively. If you hate what is on television then shut it off! Find what you do like and respect and support them. If you hate American female wrestling, don’t punish the Joshi scene, give it a shot. If there are 32 flavors of ice cream, why limit yourself to vanilla or chocolate? Have a favorite female independent wrestler, especially one who does not fit the “mold”? Show your support. Follow them on Twitter, come to indy shows they are on, rock their shirts. But please show your support in a respectful manner. Emailing powers that be with “you are an idiot if you don’t hire XYZ” will just fall on deaf ears. Posting on message boards that “Wrestler XYZ is the greatest ever nuf said” then sticking your fingers in your ears will fail you every time.
> 
> 
> If everyone does their part we can, as a whole, bring female wrestling to a whole other level. We can rise like a phoenix from the ashes. Let us take back female wrestling and show that, if done right, 32 flavors can be incredible.
> 
> I am aware that in past years, I have sinned against what I am preaching now. But by fronting this revolution, I accept my mistakes, I accept my responsibilities and I pledge to give 100% to changing the future. My signature below is my promise to the Womanist Revolution.
> 
> I am Allison Danger and I am your Feminist Icon.
> 
> AD


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Will that revolution lead to any jobs that pay?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Allison Danger is truly awesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*[SHIMMER STUFF - June 2011]*

_Checking in with a cool shit catch-up, for the month of June.

WARNING: This post may contain SPOILERZ.

You can also read previous updates, by clicking on your chosen month, below._

|Dec|Jan|Feb|Mar|Apr|May|

***​
> Unfortunately, the recent ROH takeover has lead to the delayed release of any *SHIMMER DVDs* beyond 'Volume 36'. There are also limited stocks only, of those Volumes that are still listed on ROHStore.com. If you are interested in purchasing any past Volumes that _aren't_ currently listed, you should contact SHIMMER directly via [email protected] .

> [June 1st] Episode #23 of Ring Belles' *'Women of Wrestling' podcast* featured a “free-ranging discussion” with the 2nd SHIMMER Champion, MsChif. 

> [June 5th] The original SHIMMER Champion, Sara Del Rey has a *new compilation DVD* out. 'Becoming the Queen of Wrestling' can be purchased through Death Rey's Website. You can read Diva Dirt's review of the release here.

> [June 14th] The mastodon known only as *Kellie Skater* sat down for an insightful interview with the awesome wrestling site Dirty Dirty Sheets. 

> [June 16th] As announced at a Japanese-language press conference, SHIMMER's relationship with the SMASH promotion will continue on July 15th. Two fellow Women Athletes will be facing off, as Tajiri's group presents *Serena Deeb vs. Tomoka Nakagawa*, in what promises to be yet another special bout from the oriental organisation's female division.



Spoiler: Press Conference Pic













> [June 25th] SHIMMER alumni *Cindy Rogers* wrestled her final career match, bowing out with a win over Allison Danger at WSU's 'Uncensored Rumble IV' iPPV event.

> [June 29th] The much-talked-about Smashing Pumpkins *'Owata'* video premiered online. The full video is around 15mins long and features a dramatisation of Cheerleader Melissa and Shelly Martinez preparing for a match and trying to overcome the problems that women face in a man's world. You can see it by following this link.

> While she's not hanging out with Billy Corgan, Melissa is doing her bit for needy causes. The Future Legend is looking for donations in support of the *25th Annual San Francisco AIDS Walk*. The event will take place on July 17th. 

> More than half of the tickets for the upcoming *October tapings* are now SOLD OUT. Securing your tickets from www.shimmerwrestling.com A.S.A.P. is advised, to avoid disappointment. The taping of Volumes 41-44 will take place at the Berwyn Eagles Club, on the weekend of October 1st & 2nd.

> In a “Hey! I'm breaking the fourth wall” moment...I'm going to be listing a brand new copy of *'SHIMMER: Volume 36'* on eBay, next Sunday. It's still in the plastic, will be starting at 1p, with next day postage and a percentage of all proceeds being donated to charity. Could be a really good deal for my fellow UK fans. Keep an eye out for that and, in the meantime, thanks for reading.

***​


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Looks as if Shimmer Champ Madison Eagles will vacate the Shimmer Title as shes come back to Australia after getting injured. 
http://www.chikarapro.com/blog/7-4-2011.php


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Joe Babinsack seems to review the most random things...



Spoiler: .






f4wonline.com said:


> *SHIMMMER Volume 32
> SHIMMER Women’s Athletes
> ShimmerWrestling.com
> $15.00
> Reviewed by Joe Babinsack​*
> There’s a Joshi invasion of SHIMMER, and while it’s not a complex storyline, it adds to the mix and makes for some awesome matches on this Volume of one of the big players in women’s wrestling these days.
> 
> I’m not quite sure when “Joshi” became the fashionable lingo in the women’s wrestling here, but it is the name of women’s professional wrestling in Japan, and thus to the hardcore fans, and that sense of exotic terminology, it all works.
> 
> Wrestling in Japan continues to struggle as a whole, and Women’s wrestling isn’t anywhere near what it was with the 1980’s era or the Manami Toyota era, but by the looks and talents in the ring on SHIMMER Vol. 32, there must be a revival going on.
> 
> What was interesting from a matchmaking sense was the pairing up of similar wrestlers: Ayumi Kurihara & Daizee Haze are both high speed, daredevil types with a solid foundation of talent. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Mercedes Martinez are hard-hitting, power wrestlers. And Cheerleader Melissa & Ayako Hamada are both former TNA talents, who were never used properly, and both have reputations that have endured their miserable stints (I saw only as a fan who enjoys their work).
> 
> What SHIMMER brings to women’s wrestling is a solid promotion that has all the styles, a boatload of talent and an established presence in the industry. The only complaint I have with SHIMMER is the complaint I have with the indy portion of the industry – way too many matches on a DVD, which burns through matchups and makes the mid-card matches forgettable, and forces me to write 2000 word reviews. Yeah, I blame the promotion!
> 
> And yet, with this volume, the finishes seem to be a little stronger. While SHIMMER was never ‘off’ in terms of storylines, there is a sense of connecting in character development with finishes, a sense of winning streaks and a decided avoidance of having the Champion (Madison Eagle) wrestle here.
> 
> The announce team, with Dave Prazak in the lead, and Allison Danger & Portia Perez and others mixing it up, continues to be top notch. The Australians as heels approach is interesting, especially considering the accents, and Prazak pointing out the hypocrisy of Perez’s Canada touting commentary, at the expense of fellow Canadian (by way of Mexico City) Sara Stock is priceless.
> 
> Let’s get to the matches:
> 
> *Jamilia Craft vs Malia Hosaka*
> 
> Veteran (can’t mention enough the Lexie Fyfe cutout and NIN entrance music) Hosaka has that solid foundation of being able to work with newcomers. Not that Craft should be considered a newbie.
> 
> *Rachel Summerlyn vs Kellie Skater*
> 
> Would someone please explain “Rate Tank” to me?
> 
> It’s the power of Summerlyn against the heelishness of Skater. Skater would later be the heel voice mixing it up with Prazak. She’s also still horribly marked up from a chopfest by Mercedes Martinez in a recent match.
> 
> Skater is proving herself, that’s for sure
> 
> *Cat Power vs Nevaeh*
> 
> Just to confuse everyone, Cat Power used to wear a mask, but does not anymore. Jamilia Craft wears a mask, but has a name that doesn’t quite imply the need to wear one. Cat Power looks like Melanie Cruise in terms of size and shape, but isn’t.
> 
> Nevaeh is a former SHIMMER Tag Team Champ, looks great, looks great in the ring. Neveah, thanks to me doing a quick Internet search, is Heaven spelled backwards. Which is confusing me even further.
> 
> Cat Power is doing this weird “I’m sexy” gimmick, obviously to mock the ‘Diva’ approach seen elsewhere. Solid undercard match with the power of the cat versus the quickness of the former Tag Champ.
> 
> *Allison Danger & Jennifer Blake vs Annie Social & Melanie Cruise*
> 
> Fun face vs heel approach here, especially with the Addams Family references. Annie Social can be called Wednesday, especially in the Christina Ricci role grown up. Cruise as Pugsley is rough. I’m not sure if I’d go there with Christopher Cruise, either, ‘cause that’s just mean.
> 
> Ah, Allison Danger in the ring, tagging with Girl Dynamite. There’s something fascinating to watch with this match, but I’m not so sure of the ongoing dynamics here.
> 
> *Tomoka Nakagawa vs Jessie McKay*
> 
> Undoubtedly another Joshi vs SHIMMER match, but here it’s the oddball Australian babyface in McKay vs Heel Nakagawa. McKay certainly is “everyone’s favorite girlfriend” and she can go.
> 
> I loved the finish, and the work to the finish, in terms of telling a good story with McKay. There’s more of a heel vs face theme with SHIMMER these days, and if it doesn’t overwhelm all the matches, it makes things more interesting.
> 
> And I can see McKay doing bigger and better things down the road, because she has something with that MMA inspired approach and a fire that cannot be taught.
> 
> Backstage spot with Madison Eagles next. I like not having the Champ wrestle on every DVD, especially when it plays her up as a heel.
> 
> *Portia Perez vs Tenille*
> 
> Tenille, I read, has been wrestling since she was ten?!? She’s another Australian face, but who’s counting, and I won’t anymore. The infusion of Australian talent is very deep, though, and Tenille has the combination of talent and looks that makes me wonder how long before she gets signed up to the main stage.
> 
> Portial Perez is one of my favorite heels. As one half of the Canadian Ninjas, and they hold the belts! she’s a spitfire and a top notch talent.
> 
> Great match.
> 
> *Sara Del Rey vs Misaki Ohata*
> 
> A very good Joshi vs SHIMMER match, but not quite a mirror image one. Here, Ohata is the young babyface doing everything in her power, especially with submissions and just taking it to Del Rey, but just can’t overcome the experience of the former SHIMMER Champ.
> 
> Another backstage promo, and Ayumi Kurihara is coming for gold.
> 
> *MsChif vs Daffney*
> 
> Great storyline build up here, as the former Scream Queens do battle. Daffney calls out MsChif, who then comes out and ends up her response with “It breaks my heart that it has come to this”. Sort of a weird dynamic for two gals who love to scream, but the underlying emotion made it work even better.
> 
> The match, featuring tag team partners well familiar with each other and playing similar styles, worked well. Daffney’s not exactly known for her submissions, but pulls out a few, and MsChif is anything if not a contortionist.
> 
> Loved the match, but I love the two gals in the ring, so go figure.
> 
> *Sara Stock vs Nicole Mathews*
> 
> I’ll show some hard fought constraint and not talk about Stock’s other ring names. Here, she’s happily the Dark Angel, and taking on the other half of the Canadian Ninjas.
> 
> Two ladies showing what they’ve got, and Bryce Remsburg is again the envy of wrestling fans in getting caught up in the middle of this sort of action.
> 
> Loved the finish, with a twist on heel interference that shows a cleverness that escapes the grasp of Hollywood types.
> 
> *Daizee Haze vs Ayumi Kurihara*
> 
> Another well worked match with storylines and a clever finish. But let’s not overlook that these two can go, and go and go. Fast action and high risk maneuvers galore.
> 
> The Haze looked striking with her hairdo. Well, I hate to go there, but she’s usually doing this zonked out character, but now she’s the heel, and that plays into the finish, and she’s also changed up her appearance just enough to show a difference.
> 
> What I liked was that the setup for the match, the winning streak and the ramifications, plus Haze as the heel, all collided in an interesting fashion. It leads to a possible rematch, but also was sold by Kurihara as meaningful, which is one reason there was a great ovation afterwards.
> 
> *Mercedes Martinez vs Hiroyo Matsumoto*
> 
> The style was a good changeup. These two are mirror images from different continents, and both displayed power, chops and big strikes, plus never backed down from each other.
> 
> I’ve never seen anyone handle Martinez like this. Matsumoto looked awesome, putting Martinez up in Torture Racks twice, and dropping her into a gutbuster the second time. From the Irish Whips to the turnbuckle to the unrelenting exchanges of strikes, this was as hard-hitting as you’ll see.
> 
> The finish was a bit too quick for my tastes, but the concept of blocking the big finisher and delivering one’s own made sense. How Martinez reacted to almost going up for the Saito Suplex was pretty strong, though, and it continues a run by Martinez that further establishes her name among the best in the business these days.
> 
> Afterwards, the show of respect was emotional, and a fan presented Matsumoto with a poster of the Joshi girls (manga style) on it, with Japanese writing. She was clearly overwhelmed by this and the “Please Come Back” chant.
> 
> *Cheerleader Melissa vs Ayako Hamada*
> 
> Can I please get through a pro wrestling DVD without having to rip on TNA? I mean, I’m trying to avoid it, I really am. But with TNA and watching any wrestling, anywhere, it’s like walking down the street after a Fourth of July parade that included a Cavalry regiment.
> 
> Both these ladies were part of the TNA roster, and if they could have had a match half as long as this one, and watered it down ½ as much from there, they’d still outshine their male counterparts of various age groups, and we all know that’s why neither of them were allowed to appear very often on TV.
> 
> Its too bad …. Oh, yeah, why even go there. Ironically, Dave Prazak, who by most accounts, is not a female but happens to run a strong promotion that features only women wrestling, well, he seems to know that featuring talented wrestlers in the ring is the proper way to run a WRESTLING promotion.
> 
> Otherwise, can you imagine SHIMMER done with the TNA style? Medusa Micelli & Wendy Richter would be on top, and, well, ¾ the roster would be held down, and some former WWE Diva would be touted as better than the home grown roster.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I keep digging deeper.
> 
> Hamada pulls out a Frankensteiner, a superkick and threatens a shooting star press from the top to the floor – all in two minutes – and that was already ten minutes past the finish of a “Diva” or a “Knockout” and then a minute later she hits that aforementioned high spot, which would have initiated a heart attack in the feeble minds of foolish decision makers in both big companies in this industry.
> 
> There’s a series of pin attempts that was rather ugly, but in that fashion where it was what it was supposed to be, and I’d rather watch the realistic approach than the overly safe one any day. And that series was surrounded by some hard hitting exchanges of palm strikes, punches and slaps that defies description – because if you’re unfamiliar with what wrestling is all about, then you won’t believe me.
> 
> If you want to completely ruin your perspective of Cable TV women’s wrestling, watch this match, let alone this DVD. The “This is awesome” chant was heartfelt, and I loved the post match show of respect.
> 
> The post match confrontation with SHIMMER Champ Madison Eagles to build up that match was the way it should be done. This promotion and these ladies just ‘get it’ which leads me to more anti-establishment rants, but let’s avoid distractions: with 32 DVDs and counting, SHIMMER is doing it right, and that number is a pretty strong indication that there is an audience for this kind of thing.
> 
> Joe Babinsack can be reached at [email protected]. _I’m halfway through Hooker – the acclaimed autobiography of Lou Thesz. Lots of interesting perspectives, which calls for a review and an opinion piece down the road._






http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/96-wwe/21244-joe-babinsack-looks-at-shimmer-wrestling


----------



## LariatSavage

That really bites that Madison Eagles has to vacate the title. I was enjoying her run... Is this 100% confirmed?

Spoke with a Shimmer official... Madison Eagles will NOT be forced into vacating her title due to her injuries.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The latest on 37 is that the cases will ship out from the replication house on 7/26. That means the date that the cases will arrive and orders will be able to be sent out is approximately 7/30 or 8/1.

We put a lot of time and effort into this one (thus the delay), and it's our longest release to date, clocking in at 3 hours, 14 minutes. It's one of the DVDs in our series that I'm most happy with from top to bottom, and I hope you will all agree once you have a chance to see it.

The video edit on 38 is complete as well. We're just finishing up the artwork, and it will go straight into replication once the artwork is ready this week. Realistically, we should have copies of 38 in hand probably two weeks after we get 37.

The method of ordering these new releases will be different than in the past. The only place to get the new titles will be directly from SHIMMER itself. This is a necessary step that we feel we need to take in order to continue featuring such a large variety of talent from around the world on our future events. It will enable us to put more DVD money back into the product than we had been able to in the past. ROH will continue to offer previous titles in our series through their online store while those titles remain in stock.

In the next few days, we will be setting up our own web store to either pre-order 37 individually, or to pre-order both 37 & 38 at the same time, to have them shipped together once 38 is in our hands. The second option will help save on shipping.

Read more: http://shimmerwomen.proboards.com/i...tion=display&thread=4193&page=4#ixzz1SHSG644s


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

thats really disappointing. ROHs Store has really dropped since the take over. They've stopped with WWE/TNA/CZW and now Shimmer.

Can someone post here when they put them up so i can pre order them.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah it's really killing me to order ROH DVDs now. I used to get all my TNA/WWE/ROH/Shimmer from there meaning I could always find a few things to save on the shipping. Now with only ROH to buy and them running barely any shows I'm going to end up way behind on buying shows.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Hmm... Was Smartmarkvideo an option at any point?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't think Dave has said on many occasions when talking about re-releasing old volumes that he wouldn't want to start using DVD-Rs instead of proper DVDs.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Shame about the DVD's no longer going to be sold by ROH. Hopefully from time to time Prazak can run a % off sale. And i've got no problems with using the ROH store now, even for ROH dvd's. The less shows they do for DVD, it gives me a chance to catch up (if I need to) when the right sale comes along. Plus, I don't have to order every month with ROH and can turn my attentions to building a CHIKARA collection.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

We're starting to see the little negative effects, of ROH being associated with a big business, now.

Less exposure is the main issue here. I'd guess that a lot of SHIMMER sales came through people throwing a random SHIMMER DVD in with an ROH order.

I wonder if Highspots could ever have been a realistic website, for SHIMMER to team up with?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

That's the way I see it going tbh they seem to have a good relationship with Highspots having a stand at Shimmer shows to sell their stuff.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

That really does suck for Shimmer. They're already not getting enough exposure. One of the best wrestling organizations in America today. One of the few promotions that I feel pressure to cover due to how much they need/deserve exposure.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Volume 38 cover preview


----------



## Rickey

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Man that's a great cover.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The cover art for Vol. 38 look's awesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Von Eerie on the spine too. Cool as fuck.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Volume 37 is available for pre-order

http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/2011/07/pre-order-shimmer-vol-37-dvd.html


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Damn $8 shipping. Will have to wait till Highspots or A-Merch get it.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I've never bought a shimmer dvd but that cover looks awesome. I think I'll have to. Any other shimmer shows I should check out?


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



enlightenedone9 said:


> I've never bought a shimmer dvd but that cover looks awesome. I think I'll have to. Any other shimmer shows I should check out?


Anything from vol.28 (Hamada vs Del Rey) up is top quality. It seems every taping the quality gets better. And since the joshis joined shimmer (vol.29) there havent been any bad volumes.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Sweet. Thanks. I'll certainly be checking some stuff out.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Good news it seems Madisons booked herself for an upcoming PWWA show defending the Shimmer Title in Australia so my fears earlier seem to have been killed off thankfully.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Volume 39 cover preview due out next month


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Damn, that's an amazing cover.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Can't wait to see that McKay vs Matthews should be fantastic


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



X-Static said:


> Volume 37 is available for pre-order
> 
> http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/2011/07/pre-order-shimmer-vol-37-dvd.html


Finally....thank goodness.

I'm about to upload Shimmer Vol #5 match by match in the Indy Thread too over the next day or so.....it was a high quality rip so stay tuned....the great Rebecca Knox/Daizee Haze 2/3 Falls match is up first.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

OH MY GOD



Spoiler: .






Gerweck.net said:


> *Kana to make SHIMMER debut in October*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most controversial and talked about female professional wrestlers in Japan is set to compete in the United States for the very first time. Kana, who is currently a regular roster member of both Yoshihiro Tajiri’s SMASH promotion and the Pro-Wrestling WAVE organization, will be a part of live events promoted by both SHIMMER Women Athletes and CHIKARA during the first two weekends of October!
> 
> Known for her explosive striking ability and lethal kicks, Kana is prepared to make her mark on American soil against the top female athletes SHIMMER and CHIKARA have to offer. Kana made her professional wrestling debut in June of 2004 as a member of the AtoZ promotion. Among her accomplishments during subsequent years was co-holding the NEO Tag Team Championship with partner Nanae Takahashi during late 2009. Kana is currently part of an ongoing tournament in SMASH to determine their first Women’s Champion.
> 
> The SHIMMER events featuring Kana will take place on Saturday & Sunday, October 1st & 2nd at the Berwyn Eagles Club, 6309 26th Street in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago. Volumes 41-44 of the SHIMMER DVD series will be filmed during the course of that weekend. Visit http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/events.html to purchase advance tickets to the October 1st & 2nd SHIMMER shows.
> 
> The CHIKARA events featuring Kana will take place on Friday & Saturday, October 7th & 8th. The October 7th event, titled “Small But Mighty,” will take place at the Mid-Atlantic Sportatorium, 1813 Frank Holt Drive in Burlington, NC. Visit http://www.chikarapro.com/oct-7-2011.php to purchase advance tickets to the Burlington show. The October 8th event, titled “Klunk In Love,” will take place at the Kingsport Civic Auditorium, 1550 Fort Henry Drive in Kingsport, TN. Visit http://www.chikarapro.com/oct-8-2011.php to purchase advance tickets to the Kingsport show.
> 
> For those who may be unfamiliar with Kana’s style, you can view a highlight video of Kana at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueymgBc5nSQ right now.
> 
> Don’t miss this unique opportunity to catch Kana’s first American appearances live and in person!
> 
> For more information on SHIMMER:
> 
> http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen
> 
> For more information on CHIKARA:
> 
> http://www.chikarapro.com/
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/chikarapro
> 
> For more information on Kana:
> 
> http://kana-kana.jp/
> 
> GET YOUR TICKETS FOR OCTOBER!
> ————————————————–
> 
> On Saturday at the AAW event in Berwyn, IL, SHIMMER – WOMEN ATHLETES announced the addition of The Canadian Ninjas and Kellie Skater to the list of talent appearing on the Volumes 41-44 tapings!
> 
> SHIMMER returns to live action on Saturday & Sunday, October 1st & 2nd, 2011, at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago. Bell time on Saturday, October 1st is 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, October 2nd is 1pm. Two full length DVD releases in the SHIMMER series will be filmed during each day of taping. The events are suitable for all ages.
> 
> Front row seating is already SOLD OUT for both days. General admission tickets can be purchased using the PayPal buttons at http://tinyurl.com/shim41to44tix at a cost of $30 per full day of taping (essentially $15 per DVD worth of live matches). Be advised that we’re already down to double digits in terms of the remaining seats for each day. If you plan on attending, be sure to get your tickets in advance.
> 
> Officially announced thus far for October 1st & 2nd: SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa, Sara Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Serena Deeb, MsChif, Mercedes Martinez, Nikki Roxx, “Portuguese Princess” Ariel, Allison Danger, The Canadian Ninjas, Kellie Skater, and Kana. Look for more talent to be announced during the coming weeks. Over 25 of the top female professional wrestlers from around the world will gather in Berwyn for Volumes 41-44!
> 
> Mark your calendars! SHIMMER is back October 1st & 2nd in Berwyn!
> 
> Discuss the SHIMMER 41-44 tapings in the following thread at the SHIMMER Forum…
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/SHIM711news


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It's official, this next taping is gonna get crazy. 

I need to get tickets.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Best news of 2011...


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It was only a matter of time before Kana stepped into a SHIMMER ring, hopefully she can put some renewed interest back into the promotion (at least for me anyways). Might fly out to the tapings, but I don't know the capacity of the Berwyn Eagles Club so they may sell out pretty quick. I expect SHIMMER to pull the Shirai Sisters soon enough as well and maybe we can get a Triple Tails 6 Man Tag against some SHIMMER talent. Now that is a volume I would invest in.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

V37 was great. I'll write something resembling a proper review soon.

Lots of awesome old school booking, tag ranks growing, fresh characters, Eagles bloodied and bruised by Merc.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Kana is not a big deal. She is just a wrestler in the womens division on the Smash WWE wannabe promotion in Japan. She couldn't put any butts in seats in a Womens company in Japan. She is contributing a lot to the slow killing off of the all womens promotions over there, they even turned it into a storyline.

There is a joke. Kana is magic, she makes Joshi fans disappear.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> Kana is not a big deal. She is just a wrestler in the womens division on the Smash WWE wannabe promotion in Japan. She couldn't put any butts in seats in a Womens company in Japan. She is contributing a lot to the slow killing off of the all womens promotions over there, they even turned it into a storyline.
> 
> There is a joke. Kana is magic, she makes Joshi fans disappear.


Appearently Ozaki disagrees with you, she started booking Kana for Oz Academy again. Kana's first appearance since the Passion Red outfall. Even the S-Ovation girls started working with Kana again.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*SHIMMER Volume 37*

- MsChif is back and looked better than she has for a while. Had a cool ring jacket too.

- Mena Libra has potential.

- LuFisto-Nakagawa was good. Again a SHIMMER original begins to return to form.

- Very solid new gimmick for Danger/Bates. Leva's ring work is getting better. She needs to keep it cartoonish IMO.

- CVE-SDR was built up by an earlier segment, where Del Rey threw Von Eerie out of the locker room. The veteran was shown bullying the younger girl while everyone just sat there awkwardly, not wanting to say anything. They also play upon the fact that both girls are from California. Good stuff.

- CVE won a decent match, with the first old school finish of the night (a lucky countout). Lot's of good booking on this show. Not just your typical finisher-123 stuff.

- The Knight Dynasty were fucking awesome. Saraya is the epitome of a ring general. They got tons of heat, had great characters and used a couple of old school tactics. One of which led to Ariel being DQ'd for using a foreign object, that had been thrown in by (Knights' manager) Rebecca Knox. Really had the crowd throughout.

- Deeb's spear is a great finisher.

- Hamada-McKay was perfect but too short (if that makes sense). It's a must-see match but, ideally, they could have done with more time, to play around with. One of the downfalls of having 11 matches on a show.

- 3S vs. Ninjas is one of the better SHIMMER tag matches ever. Lot's of good tag wrestling on this show. Prazak is obviously commited to developing that division now. Judging by the spoilers, that was a theme of this whole set of four shows. Crowd popped hard for the title switch but I'd question the wisdom of taking the belts off the Ninjas, when it's too early for it to lead, directly, to a break-up. The fact that the Ninjas beat themselves with Funky Cold Medina was, again, a very clever bit of old school wrestling psychology.

- Eagles vs. Martinez was a really good title defense. Eagles was forced to wrestle the challengers match (street thuggery), which always makes sense, in a title defense. They brawled all over the venue, old school falsies came into play (Eagles bounced out of the ring on Merc's finish) and the Champ somehow scraped out a win, despite being covered in lumps and bumps with a bust nose. One of those "now you're a champion" defenses.

_Really good show, that showed lots of promise for the future. Plenty of fresh ideas, all over the product._


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Dimas75 said:


> Appearently Ozaki disagrees with you, she started booking Kana for Oz Academy again. Kana's first appearance since the Passion Red outfall. Even the S-Ovation girls started working with Kana again.


Because nothing is happening over there, Joshi is dying as an industry. They are scraping the bottom of the barrel, desperate.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Kana's awesome. As is SMASH. It's certainly not a "wannabe WWE promotion". Yes, it's a Engrish translation of Sports Entertainment but it's a deliberate attempt to create an alternative to traditional puro. It's not some lazy, copycat thing. It's more of a parody, if anything.

SMASH's women's wrestling is great. I'm a big fan of Kana, Syuri, Makoto, Serena, Mio & Io Shirai and others that have appeared on their shows.

I can't help but think that you edited "J-Diva" out of your post for a reason. If you're going to play "that guy", at least commit to it.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

SMASH's women's division isn't successful. It's just a novelty. The people who watch SMASH always complain about not wanting the women on the show. KANA is a J-Diva and they don't draw or make big money for anyone like the old stars of Joshi who were strong. People don't want to pay to see J-Divas just like they don't Divas. They avoid shows with Divas and J-Divas, people want strong Joshi.


----------



## ringbelles

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

While not strictly about SHIMMER, Mercedes Martinez wrestled Lexxus for 73 minutes last night at the WSU DVD tapings.

That's not a typo. SEVENTY-THREE minutes.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

73 minutes.... WTF


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Not a match on this planet cam hold my attention for 73 minutes. Didn't Martinez participate in an 70 or 80 minute Ironwoman match in WSU before?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Yeah she went 70 minutes with Angel Orsini. I really don't see why they did a match that long other than to say they did a match that long. I'm a few shows behind on WSU so I haven't seen Lexxus yet but I just don't understand it from a booking point of view. It made sense for Mercedes and Angle to go that long because it was a blow off match for a long running feud but this is the first meeting between these two I think so where do you go from there, if they have another match they can't really go longer and if either wins in a 'normal' time then it just makes you wonder why they couldn't beat each other quicker the first time round.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I thought the 70minute Mercedes/Orsini match was also too long, they could've easily make it a "normal" 60minute ironwoman match. This match sounds more like a gimmick with the sole purpose of breaking that 70minute record. I hope they arent going to try to break this record every year.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Matt_Yoda said:


> Not a match on this planet cam hold my attention for 73 minutes. Didn't Martinez participate in an 70 or 80 minute Ironwoman match in WSU before?


I don't know, Chikara's Ciberneticos are pretty fun, and some of them have gone for well over 60 minutes (one was an entire show).


But, I'll check out the match, nonetheless. I liked the Martinez/Orsini, so hopefully this one doesn't disappoint either.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

First Kana, and now Yumi Ohka and Hailey Hatred are also announced for the October tapings.


----------



## DeepArmDrag

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The roster for October's tapings looks solid. I hope the Knight Dynasty are announced soon for the tapings.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Spoiler: SHIMMER stuff






email said:


> SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES News for August 17, 2011
> 
> Courtesy of the SHIMMER Yahoo Group
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/shimmerwrestling/
> 
> Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
> http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen
> 
> Headlines:
> - More names announced for Vols. 41-44 tapings!
> - Just over six weeks left until SHIMMER returns to Berwyn!
> - Volume 37 show shipping; Volume 38 on its way!
> 
> 
> NEW TALENT ANNOUNCED FOR OCT. 1ST & 2ND!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> This week, SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES is proud to announce the addition of HIROYO MATSUMOTO, NEVAEH, YUMI OHKA, and HAILEY HATRED to its next set of DVD tapings, just over six weeks away!
> 
> SHIMMER returns to live action on Saturday & Sunday, October 1st & 2nd, 2011, at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago. Bell time on Saturday, October 1st is 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, October 2nd is 1pm. Volumes 41-44 of the SHIMMER DVD series will be filmed during the course of the weekend, with two full length DVD releases taped each day. The events are suitable for all ages.
> 
> Front row seating is already SOLD OUT for both days. General admission seating to the October 1st & 2nd tapings can be purchased at http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/events.html using PayPal. General admission is $30 per full day of taping (essentially $15 per DVD worth of live matches). You can also purchase tickets by mail, using money order. For mail order instructions, E-mail [email protected]. We will also have tickets available during intermission of this Saturday's (8/20) AAW event at the Eagles Club for those who would like to pick them up in person.
> 
> Two former SHIMMER Tag Team Title holders in HIROYO MATSUMOTO and NEVAEH return to SHIMMER competition on October 1st & 2nd. After enjoying great success in the tag team ranks earlier this year, Hiroyo has expressed her intention to focus on singles competition on Volumes 41-44. After being absent from Volumes 37-40, Nevaeh, one half of the very first SHIMMER Tag Champs, looks to make her mark once again within the SHIMMER ranks come October.
> 
> YUMI OHKA comes to us from the Pro Wrestling WAVE organization in Japan. A ten year veteran of the ring, Ohka got her start in the JD Star promotion in 2001. She is currently aligned with Misaki Ohata as part of the Black Dahlia faction in WAVE. Visit http://pro-w-wave.com/ for more on Pro Wrestling WAVE.
> 
> Image (Yumi Ohka): http://tinyurl.com/ohkayumi
> 
> After breaking into professional wrestling in the Midwest region of the United States, HAILEY HATRED switched her focus to the women's wrestling scene in Japan. She relocated there with the goal of achieving great success, and made history in June of 2011 by becoming the first gaijin competitor to win the JWP Openweight Championship. Hailey will return to the United States for a brief trip to participate in Volumes 41 & 42 on Saturday, October 1st (she will be appearing for AIW in Ohio on Sunday, October 2nd). Don't miss the SHIMMER debut of Hailey Hatred! Tickets are now on sale.
> 
> Image (Hailey Hatred): http://tinyurl.com/HaileySHIM
> 
> Officially announced thus far for October 1st & 2nd: SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa, Sara Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Serena Deeb, MsChif, Mercedes Martinez, Nikki Roxx, "Portuguese Princess" Ariel, Allison Danger, The Canadian Ninjas, Kellie Skater, Kana, Jessie McKay, Leva Bates, Athena, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Nevaeh, Yumi Ohka, and Hailey Hatred (10/1 only). Look for more talent to be announced during the coming weeks. Over 25 of the top female professional wrestlers from around the world will gather in Berwyn for Volumes 41-44!
> 
> Over half of the tickets for these events have already been sold. Since seating at the Eagles Club is very limited, we do suggest securing your tickets in advance if you wish to attend.
> 
> In addition to the SHIMMER events that Saturday & Sunday, our friends at AAW will present a card at the Berwyn Eagles Club on that Friday evening, September 30th. Several SHIMMER talents will be featured on the AAW event, including SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles, MsChif, and Jessie McKay. Visit http://www.aawrestling.com/ to pick up tickets to the September 30th AAW event, to make it three straight days of live wrestling at the Eagles Club!
> 
> Mark your calendars! SHIMMER is back October 1st & 2nd in Berwyn!
> 
> 
> Discuss the October 1st & 2nd SHIMMER tapings in the following thread at The SHIMMER Forum…
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/SHIMMERoct1and2
> 
> 
> 
> VOLUME 37 DVD NOW SHIPPING! 38 IS ON THE WAY!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> SHIMMER Volume 37 is now available for immediate worldwide shipping directly from SHIMMER. Volume 38 will be up at http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/ for pre-order as soon as we receive a ship date, which should be any day now.
> 
> 
> SHIMMER Women Athletes Volume 37 (DVD)
> 
> Description:
> 1. MsChif vs. Kellie Skater
> 2. Courtney Rush vs. Mena Libra
> 3. LuFisto vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
> 4. Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs. Mia Yim & Jamilia Craft
> 5. Christina Von Eerie vs. Sara Del Rey
> 6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Athena
> 7. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Saraya Knight & Britani Knight w/ Rebecca Knox
> 8. Serena Deeb vs. Daizee Haze
> 9. Ayako Hamada vs. Jessie McKay
> 10. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata
> 11. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Mercedes Martinez
> 
> Running Time: 3 hours, 14 minutes
> 
> Price: $15.00
> 
> Click on the link below to order Volume 37 on DVD.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/orderSHIM37DVD
> 
> Vol. 37 is the first release in the SHIMMER series to feature the new clear DVD case, with artwork viewable on both the inside and outside of the case!
> 
> 
> Earlier releases in the SHIMMER series are still available from ROH at http://tinyurl.com/SHIMMERdvdsROH1 (the Ring of Honor web store). If you need any older SHIMMER DVD titles (between Vols. 21 and 36) which ROH no longer has in stock, E-mail [email protected] for information on ordering those titles directly from SHIMMER.
> 
> 
> 
> TITLE BOUT SIGNED FOR SEPT. 3RD IN AUSTRALIA!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> During early 2010, Madison Eagles began her road to eventually unseat MsChif and become the third SHIMMER Champion. At that same time, rising female stars Jessie McKay and Nicole Matthews also began a competitive rivalry with one another in SHIMMER action.
> 
> Having followed similar paths in different parts of the world, both young athletes enjoyed success early in their respective careers, with McKay earning the PWWA Championship in Australia while Matthews secured the ECCW SuperGirls Championship in Canada. The two crossed paths with one another in the United States during Jessie's SHIMMER debut, and then again in a singles bout on SHIMMER Volume 30. On both of those occasions, Nicole scored the pinfall. A singles rematch soon followed, which resulted in McKay getting her hand raised in victory.
> 
> Though Matthews was the first of the two to achieve a SHIMMER Championship (the Tag Team Championship with partner Portia Perez as "The Canadian Ninjas"), McKay was the first to work her way into a shot against the SHIMMER Champion, as she took on Madison in the main event of SHIMMER Volume 35. Eagles handed Jessie the loss, courtesy of her signature Hell Bound maneuver, much like Madison has been able to do against a who's who of title challengers including Cheerleader Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara, Mercedes Martinez, and Ayako Hamada. The rivalry between McKay and Matthews has continued, with both tag team battles and a 2 out of 3 falls contest against one another earlier this year.
> 
> On September 3rd, 2011, history will be made as not only will the PWWA present its return event, but it will also mark the first time that the SHIMMER Championship will be on the line in a bout held outside of the United States! It was previously announced that Nicole Matthews will make her PWWA debut on September 3rd. PWWA and SHIMMER management have now agreed that, due to the even rivalry between McKay and Matthews in SHIMMER, both wrestlers are worthy of the opportunity to challenge Madison Eagles for the SHIMMER Championship. Thus, the first SHIMMER Title Match not held on American soil will see two of the top young female stars from different parts of the wrestling world both attempt to take the Championship from one of the most dominant women in the industry today in a three-way bout!
> 
> The PWWA event will be held at 6:30pm on September 3rd, 2011 at the home of PWA Australia, Liverpool Masonic Centre, Liverpool, NSW. Over 15 female wrestlers will be competing in the largest women’s wrestling event Australia has ever seen. Show DVDs will be available soon after the event for online purchasing.
> 
> For more information on PWWA, visit
> http://www.pwaaustralia.com/
> http://www.facebook.com/PWWAaustralia
> 
> 
> Discuss the Sept. 3rd PWWA event in the following thread at The SHIMMER Forum…
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/SHIMseptPWWA
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> Call the SHIMMER Hotline
> 630-585-3958
> ----------------------------------------------
> View SHIMMER matches on demand
> http://www.clickwrestle.com/
> ----------------------------------------------
> Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
> http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen
> ----------------------------------------------
> Visit the SHIMMER web site
> http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/
> ----------------------------------------------





.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'm still trying to get over the concept of 70+ minute matches... I need to see some Cibernetico's!


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Ciberneticos have like 16 guys and potentially 15 falls to keep your attention tho. Although the one that went over 2 hours in chikara (2005) did seem quite long.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

With everybody showing love for the Joshis lately, when is SHIMMER going to start calling up some Luchadoras from Mexico? Seriously, Women's Lucha is so underrated they don't get the respect they deserve in Women's Wrestling.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Matt_Yoda said:


> With everybody showing love for the Joshis lately, when is SHIMMER going to start calling up some Luchadoras from Mexico? Seriously, Women's Lucha is so underrated they don't get the respect they deserve in Women's Wrestling.


Booking wrestlers from CMLL and AAA is a nightmare. They either cancel or noshow. Dozens of promotions had problems with them. Maybe LLF (lucha libre femenil) is more reliable. They dont have many big names, but they do have a lot of young upcoming luchadoras. Hamada also wrestles there right now.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Finally watched Shimmer #37...

Highlights:

Rebecca Knox, one of the greatest wrestling talents of the last 25 years, back on the scene. Loved seeing that

Melissa vs Athena...fun match and Athena is gonna blow up at some point

Great tag team title match

Very good main event with Eagles and Mercedes...

Love how they're keeping the seeds planted for Melissa vs Eagles again down the line

Serena Deeb is on fire as usual...

Jessie McKay and Hamada with another great showing

Just a very fun action packed card and Volume...did not disappoint and I can't wait for the future volumes.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Just got a long-ass email, off PRAZAK.



Spoiler: .






> SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES News for September 2, 2011
> 
> Courtesy of the SHIMMER Yahoo Group
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/shimmerwrestling/
> 
> Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
> http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen
> 
> Headlines:
> - Christina Von Eerie added to the tapings!
> - ROH 25% off sale this weekend includes in stock SHIMMER DVDs!
> - Volume 38 DVD now available for pre-order!
> - PWWA this Saturday in Australia with SHIMMER Title Match!
> 
> 
> VON EERIE ADDED TO OCT. 1ST & 2ND TAPINGS!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES is proud to announce the addition of CHRISTINA VON EERIE to its next set of DVD tapings, just over four weeks away!
> 
> California native Christina Von Eerie made her SHIMMER debut earlier this year, and immediately drew the ire of former SHIMMER Champion Sara Del Rey. After being attacked by Del Rey and physically thrown out of the locker room before she could even have her first match, Christina proceeded to go out to the ring and call out Del Rey for a fight.
> 
> In the series of matches against Del Rey which followed, as well as a hard hitting contest against SHIMMER original Mercedes Martinez, Von Eerie displayed her toughness and never say die attitude inside the ring.
> 
> At the conclusion of her Vol. 40 outing, the Berwyn crowd chanted "Please come back" to the Punk Princess, and she will do just that on October 1st & 2nd!
> 
> SHIMMER returns to live action on Saturday & Sunday, October 1st & 2nd, 2011, at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL, just outside Chicago. Bell time on Saturday, October 1st is 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, October 2nd is 1pm. Volumes 41-44 of the SHIMMER DVD series will be filmed during the course of the weekend, with two full length DVD releases taped each day. The events are suitable for all ages.
> 
> Front row seating is already SOLD OUT for both days. General admission seating to the October 1st & 2nd tapings can be purchased at http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/events.html using PayPal. General admission is $30 per full day of taping (essentially $15 per DVD worth of live matches). You can also purchase tickets by mail, using money order. For mail order instructions, E-mail [email protected].
> 
> Officially announced thus far for October 1st & 2nd: SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa, Sara Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Serena Deeb, MsChif, Mercedes Martinez, Nikki Roxx, "Portuguese Princess" Ariel, Allison Danger, The Canadian Ninjas, Kellie Skater, Kana, Jessie McKay, Leva Bates, Athena, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Nevaeh, Yumi Ohka, Hailey Hatred (10/1 only), Ayako Hamada, Ayumi Kurihara, and Christina Von Eerie. Look for more talent to be announced during the coming weeks. Over 25 of the top female professional wrestlers from around the world will gather in Berwyn for Volumes 41-44!
> 
> Over half of the tickets for these events have already been sold. Since seating at the Eagles Club is very limited, we do suggest securing your tickets in advance if you wish to attend.
> 
> In addition to the SHIMMER events that Saturday & Sunday, our friends at AAW will present a card at the Berwyn Eagles Club on that Friday evening, September 30th. A six woman tag team match featuring SHIMMER talent will be on the AAW event, as MsChif & Jessie McKay & Nevaeh will face Madison Eagles & Mena Libra & Sassy Stephie. Visit http://www.aawrestling.com/ to pick up tickets to the September 30th AAW event, to make it three straight days of live wrestling at the Eagles Club!
> 
> Mark your calendars! SHIMMER is back October 1st & 2nd in Berwyn!
> 
> 
> Discuss the October 1st & 2nd SHIMMER tapings in the following thread at The SHIMMER Forum…
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/SHIMMERoct1and2
> 
> 
> 
> ROH 25% OFF DVD SALE THIS WEEKEND!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ring of Honor has a 25% off DVD sale in effect this weekend! Their sale includes all SHIMMER DVD titles which they still have in stock.
> 
> For details on the sale, including the coupon code to enter to get 25% off your order, visit the link below.
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/labor-day-weekend-sale/
> 
> For the list of all SHIMMER DVD titles which are still available from ROH, visit the link below.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/SHIMdvdROHstore
> 
> (Please note that this sale offer is strictly for merchandise purchased from ROH, and the DVD titles which they still carry.)
> 
> 
> 
> VOLUME 38 DVD NOW AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> The SHIMMER Volume 38 DVD is now available for PRE-ORDER exclusively from SHIMMER itself. This title is expected to begin shipping on approximately Monday, September 5th. You may order online by using the PayPal button below. If you would like to purchase this item using a money order, please E-mail [email protected] for mail order instructions.
> 
> SHIMMER Women Athletes Volume 38 (DVD PRE-ORDER)
> 
> Description:
> 1. Courtney Rush vs. Daizee Haze
> 2. Jessica James vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
> 3. Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs. Nikki Roxx & Ariel
> 4. Rematch From Vol. 37: Christina Von Eerie vs. Sara Del Rey
> 5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Melanie Cruise
> 6. Serena Deeb & Jessie McKay vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews
> 7. Mercedes Martinez vs. Rachel Summerlyn
> 8. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. MsChif
> 9. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata vs. Saraya Knight & Britani Knight w/ Rebecca Knox
> 10. Ayako Hamada vs. Ayumi Kurihara
> 
> Running Time: 2 hours, 51 minutes
> 
> Price: $15.00
> 
> Use the PayPal button at http://tinyurl.com/preorderSHIM38 to place your order.
> 
> There is also an option at that link to purchase Vols. 37 & 38 together, for the same shipping cost.
> 
> 
> 
> VOLUME 37 DVD NOW SHIPPING!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> SHIMMER Women Athletes Volume 37 (DVD)
> 
> Description:
> 1. MsChif vs. Kellie Skater
> 2. Courtney Rush vs. Mena Libra
> 3. LuFisto vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
> 4. Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs. Mia Yim & Jamilia Craft
> 5. Christina Von Eerie vs. Sara Del Rey
> 6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Athena
> 7. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Saraya Knight & Britani Knight w/ Rebecca Knox
> 8. Serena Deeb vs. Daizee Haze
> 9. Ayako Hamada vs. Jessie McKay
> 10. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata
> 11. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Mercedes Martinez
> 
> Running Time: 3 hours, 14 minutes
> 
> Price: $15.00
> 
> Click on the link below to order Volume 37 on DVD.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/orderSHIM37DVD
> 
> Vol. 37 is the first release in the SHIMMER series to feature the new clear DVD case, with artwork viewable on both the inside and outside of the case!
> 
> Earlier releases in the SHIMMER series are still available from ROH at http://tinyurl.com/SHIMMERdvdsROH1 (the Ring of Honor web store). If you need any older SHIMMER DVD titles (between Vols. 21 and 36) which ROH no longer has in stock, E-mail [email protected] for information on ordering those titles directly from SHIMMER.
> 
> 
> 
> PWWA THIS WEEKEND WITH SHIMMER TITLE MATCH!
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> PWWA returns Sat, September 3rd, 2011 with the biggest All Women’s Wrestling Event Australia has ever seen! It will feature a ground breaking SHIMMER Title Match for the first time EVER outside of the USA.
> On top of that not only do we have women wrestlers from across Australia competing at the Liverpool Masonic Centre in NSW, but also the leading ladies of the New Zealand Wrestling scene. Also former SHIMMER Tag Champion from Canada, Nicole Matthews, and of course one of the top female wrestlers in the world today, SHIMMER and PWWA Champion, Madison Eagles.
> 
> -Show Roster-
> 
> SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles (NSW) ‘Everybody’s Favourite Girlfriend’ Jessie McKay (NSW) ‘Rate Tank’ Kellie Skater (VIC) Nicole Matthews (Canada) Evie (New Zealand) Shazza McKenzie (VIC) Megan-Kate (New Zealand) Britenay (New Zealand) Bombshell Bo (NSW) KC Cassiidy (NSW) JPE (New Zealand) Harley Wonderland (NSW) Eliza Sway (VIC) Savannah Summers (SA) Kellyanne English (VIC)
> 
> -Show Matches-
> 
> SHIMMER Championship Match Three Way Madison Eagles (c) v Jessie McKay v Nicole Matthews
> During early 2010, Madison Eagles began her road to eventually unseat MsChif and become the third SHIMMER Champion. At that same time, rising female stars Jessie McKay and Nicole Matthews also began a competitive rivalry with one another in SHIMMER action.
> 
> Having followed similar paths in different parts of the world, both young athletes enjoyed success early in their respective careers, with McKay earning the PWWA Championship in Australia while Matthews secured the ECCW SuperGirls Championship in Canada. The two crossed paths with one another in the United States during Jessie’s SHIMMER debut, and then again in a singles bout on SHIMMER Volume 30. On both of those occasions, Nicole scored the pinfall. A singles rematch soon followed, which resulted in McKay getting her hand raised in victory.
> 
> Though Matthews was the first of the two to achieve a SHIMMER Championship (the Tag Team Championship with partner Portia Perez as “The Canadian Ninjas”), McKay was the first to work her way into a shot against the SHIMMER Champion, as she took on Madison in the main event of SHIMMER Volume 35. Eagles handed Jessie the loss, courtesy of her signature Hell Bound maneuver, much like Madison has been able to do against a who’s who of title challengers including Cheerleader Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara, Mercedes Martinez, and Ayako Hamada. The rivalry between McKay and Matthews has continued, with both tag team battles and a 2 out of 3 falls contest against one another earlier this year.
> 
> On September 3rd, 2011, history will be made as not only will the PWWA present its return event, but it will also mark the first time that the SHIMMER Championship will be on the line in a bout held outside of the United States! It was previously announced that Nicole Matthews will make her PWWA debut on September 3rd. PWWA and SHIMMER management have now agreed that, due to the even rivalry between McKay and Matthews in SHIMMER, both wrestlers are worthy of the opportunity to challenge Madison Eagles for the SHIMMER Championship. Thus, the first SHIMMER Title Match not held on American soil will see two of the top young female stars from different parts of the wrestling world both attempt to take the Championship from one of the most dominant women in the industry today in a three-way bout!
> 
> Singles Match ‘Rate Tank’ Kellie Skater v Evie (NZ)
> PWWA original and SHIMMER star Kellie Skater made her way to the main event of PWWA’s last Tournament show, and pinned Madison Eagles after a brutal no DQ match, which left her the ‘Last Woman Standing’. Coming sept 3rd, Skater will be looking to prove her growing dominance in women’s wrestling by taking on the debuting New Zealander. Evie comes to PWWA from IPW in New Zealand, and is a standout talent in the Kiwi’s Women’s Division. Young, talented, and fast improving, Evie will be sure to put up a strong fight against the Worldly travelled ‘Rate Tank’.
> The PWWA event will be held at 6:30pm on September 3rd, 2011 at the home of PWA Australia, Liverpool Masonic Centre, Liverpool, NSW. Over 15 female wrestlers will be competing in the largest women’s wrestling event Australia has ever seen. Show DVDs will be available soon after the event for online purchasing.
> 
> Image (PWWA Event Poster): http://tinyurl.com/pwwasep3poster
> 
> For more information on PWWA, visit
> http://www.pwaaustralia.com/
> http://www.facebook.com/PWWAaustralia
> 
> 
> Discuss the Sept. 3rd PWWA event in the following thread at The SHIMMER Forum…
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/SHIMseptPWWA
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> Call the SHIMMER Hotline
> 630-585-3958
> ----------------------------------------------
> View SHIMMER matches on demand
> http://www.clickwrestle.com/
> ----------------------------------------------
> Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
> http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen
> ----------------------------------------------
> Visit the SHIMMER web site
> http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/
> ----------------------------------------------


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Preview for the Vol 40 cover. 39 & 40 are expected out by the end of the month.


----------



## KaijuFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I know its months away but is anyone planning on attending any of the JoshiMania shows in December? Aja Kong showing up is really enticing me, depends on the card for the NY show but I'll totally risk getting shanked in Everett for the MA show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

SHIMMER Alumni in bold.



PWI Female 50 said:


> *1. Madison Eagles
> 2. Mercedes Martinez*
> 3. Mickie James
> *4. Natalya
> 5. Madison Rayne
> 6. Cheerleader Melissa
> 7. Beth Phoenix*
> 8. Tara
> *9. MsChif
> 10. Sara Del Rey*
> 11. Eve Torres
> 12. Angelina Love
> 13. Layla
> *14. Sarita*
> 15. Kelly Kelly
> *16. Serena Deeb*
> 17. Velvet Sky
> *18. Ayako Hamada
> 19. LuFisto
> 20. Winter*
> 21. Brie Bella
> 22. Angel Orsini
> 23. Melina
> *24. Daizee Haze
> 25. Nikki Roxx*
> 26. Gail Kim
> 27. Jazz
> 28. Maryse
> *29. Christina Von Eerie
> 30. Portia Perez*
> 31. Rosita
> 32. ODB
> *33. Nicole Matthews
> 34. Rachel Summerlyn*
> 35. Jessicka Havok
> *36. Brittany Force
> 37. Kellie Skater*
> 38. Tina San Antonio
> *39. Melanie Cruise
> 40. Cherry Bomb
> 41. Sassy Stephie*
> 42. Tasha Simone
> 43. Alicia Fox
> *44. Amber O’Neal
> 45. Allison Danger*
> 46. Kacee Carlisle
> 47. Brittany Savage
> 48. A.J.
> 49. Melissa Coates
> *50. Jessica James*


----------



## Berringer

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

You forgot to bold Winter, Shirley Crabtree III. She wrestled as Nikita on a couple of early volumes of Shimmer.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Berringer said:


> You forgot to bold Winter, Shirley Crabtree III. She wrestled as Nikita on a couple of early volumes of Shimmer.


And Brittany Force & Cherry Bomb are on the SPARKLE preshow, that makes a total of 27.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Fix'd. I knew I was gonna miss some.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The Ninjas are heading to Japan



> Portia Perez via Twitter:
> 
> September 23rd, 24th, 25th: The Canadian Ninjas – Nicole Matthews and myself – make our Japanese debuts for REINA!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Watching Vol 38 right now.


The undercard was a bit meh, but now the Ninjas are here. I think business is gonna pick up.

Overall, I liked Volume 38. There were some people missing in this volume. Athena, Mena Libra, Mia Yim were missed. Also, I'm starting to like Nicole Matthews more as a singles wrestler than a tag one.

The undercard was kinda lacking at first, but by Von Eerie vs Del Rey, things picked up greatly.


But I'm chomping at the bit to watch Volume 39.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Don't know if anybody knows but Brittani Knight has signed a WWE Developmental Deal. The SHIMMER tapings will be her last Independent dates before going to FCW.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Jessica james is the best thing about Shimmer at this point imo. Grade A talent there, one of the best in texas by far. Pity she is leaving due to backstage politics.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



X-Static said:


> Don't know if anybody knows but Brittani Knight has signed a WWE Developmental Deal. The SHIMMER tapings will be her last Independent dates before going to FCW.


Great news for her and the FCW/WWE women's division but I think it's a little early to be honest. Britani and the WWE should have made a deal that says she'll go off and do some more travelling/gain more experience and then head to the WWE/FCW in a couple of years. Gaining more experience working at SHIMMER, with more experienced wrestlers across the North American independent scene and possibly even in Japan would do her a lot more good than sitting in FCW for years. She won't get called up until she's at least 21 anyway.

But hey, how many people would turn down a WWE contract? Hope it works out for her and she keeps on getting better. She's a great talent with a bright future, no doubt.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Jessica james is the best thing about Shimmer at this point imo. Grade A talent there, one of the best in texas by far. Pity she is leaving due to backstage politics.


Dear Bischoffowns, stop rejoining and get yourself out of Texas, every once in a while.

Signed: The Internet.

*RE: Brittani* She's awesome.

@TankofRate - It's too much to ask that WWE would be that logical. I can remember Dave Lagana saying that they should do a Tough Enough series from the Japanese dojos, once. Again, too good to be true.


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

That rules about Britani Knight. I wish they'd bring her mom in to be her manager!

SHIMMER Volume 37 Review


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Volume 39 & 40 are up fro pre-order shipping Oct 4th http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/dvd-releases.html


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Jessica James is the best thing about Shimmer at this point imo. Grade A talent there, one of the best in texas by far. Pity she is leaving due to backstage politics.


What's this about backstage politics?


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> What's this about backstage politics?


She was let go after the owner of Shimmer or co owner who is a female got upset with Jess for using a mist spitting move. I guess she thought Jess stole it from her or something, but the reality is Jessica James has had that mist move since 2003 via the lady poison gimmick which is really popular here in Texas. I know Athena is pissed because her and Jess are best friends. I know both of them as I've worked with them on many tours and I'm pretty sure Athena is about to quit as well.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> She was let go after the owner of Shimmer or co owner who is a female got upset with Jess for using a mist spitting move. I guess she thought Jess stole it from her or something, but the reality is Jessica James has had that mist move since 2003 via the lady poison gimmick which is really popular here in Texas. I know Athena is pissed because her and Jess are best friends. I know both of them as I've worked with them on many tours and I'm pretty sure Athena is about to quit as well.


Allison I bet, she is so uppity.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> Allison I bet, she is so uppity.


Yeah that's it, that Danger chick.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Are you sure it's not because she's a botch machine?


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Are you sure it's not because she's a botch machine?


Don't make JJ look bad. Allison is a drama queen some times and can be difficult to work with. Her Womanist revolution seems to mean being a total woman sometimes.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Whatever, I definitely don't agree with the idea that Double J is the best thing going in SHIMMER. One of the few girls I have zero interest in watching.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Nobody said she is the best thing going, so that's not a very good counter point.


----------



## Nexus One

Jessica James is alright..got alot of energy but she's not as over as a Jessie McKay or anything. It would be a shame if Athena left though..she has very impressive ring ability.



Platt said:


> Volume 39 & 40 are up fro pre-order shipping Oct 4th http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/dvd-releases.html


Ordered..I love the match selections for Vol 39.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Nexus One said:


> Jessica James is alright..got alot of energy but she's not as over as a Jessie McKay or anything. It would be a shame if Athena left though..she has very impressive ring ability.


When it comes to the more recent new girls Athena is by far ahead of the class imo.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

Both James and Adrian aka Athena are very good friends of mine. Shimmer made a huge fuck up by getting rid of James and now most likely losing Athena as a result. I heard Shannon/Daffney was pissed as well because she helped train Jessica and those two are great friends as well. TNA is about to pick up some great young talent do to some people in power at shimmer being idiots.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Whatever, I definitely don't agree with the idea that Double J is the best thing going in SHIMMER. One of the few girls I have zero interest in watching.


Jessica James owns you


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Both James and Adrian aka Athena are very good friends of mine. Shimmer made a huge fuck up by getting rid of James and now most likely losing Athena as a result. I heard Shannon/Daffney was pissed as well because she helped train Jessica and those two are great friends as well. TNA is about to pick up some great young talent do to some people in power at shimmer being idiots.


TNA can sign anyone on the Shimmer roster at any time. Shimmer doesn't have contracts, they pay between nothing(sparkle) and around $50 to $100 for people on the main roster. They tape twice a year. Nobody makes a living from them.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Beside that Jessica James and Athena mean absolutely nothing to the Shimmer Roster.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Because the booker doesn't know how to make anyone mean anything. If they did they would average more than 190 people at their two shows a year.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> Because the booker doesn't know how to make anyone mean anything. If they did they would average more than 190 people at their two shows a year.


lol.... They hold 2 shows per weekend. I don't care what anyone says. Neither girl are good enough to even deserve a push in Shimmer. Jessica is way to small and doesn't play a good underdog face and Athena is still very new to Shimmer fans.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> lol.... They hold 2 shows per weekend. I don't care what anyone says. Neither girl are good enough to even deserve a push in Shimmer. Jessica is way to small and doesn't play a good underdog face and Athena is still very new to Shimmer fans.


It's one show on a weekend spread over two days with content divided for 4 dvds, it's the same audience the entire weekend. They have two shows a year! I don't see how being small matters, rey mysterio says different. They have both been on Shimmer for a while. Shimmer hasn't made anyone mean anything, nobody has gotten jobs because of their existence. I say that as a fan but Shimmer has a lot of floors, some of you act like Shimmer is huge and is making waves.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> It's one show on a weekend spread over two days with content divided for 4 dvds, it's the same audience the entire weekend. They have two shows a year! I don't see how being small matters, rey mysterio says different. They have both been on Shimmer for a while. Shimmer hasn't made anyone mean anything, nobody has gotten jobs because of their existence.


Its 4 Volumes over 2 days. Your username says Shimmerfan yet your lack of intelligence says other wise. Also being small clearly matters. Mysterio is actually a good worker. Jessica isn't. Comparing the two is ridiculous. Also I'd say look at most of the TNA girls who got there start in Shimmer. Same goes for Tenille who went off to the WWE and its bought girls over to the US like Britani Knight and the Aussies who otherwise wouldn't have had much of a chance to work in the US without the Shimmer exposure.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> Its 4 Volumes over 2 days. Your username says Shimmerfan yet your lack of intelligence says other wise. Also being small clearly matters. Mysterio is actually a good worker. Jessica isn't. Comparing the two is ridiculous. Also I'd say look at most of the TNA girls who got there start in Shimmer. Same goes for Tenille who went off to the WWE and its bought girls over to the US like Britani Knight and the Aussies who otherwise wouldn't have had much of a chance to work in the US without the Shimmer exposure.


It's one event with 4 dvds taped. If Jessica was booked the same way Rey is she would be the same level star. Madison Rayne is the only impact wrestler to have wrestled in shimmer, but it was her fake boobs that got her a job, she was also popular in other companies. Tenille got attention from WWE because of Lance Storm. Britani also had tryouts with WWE before she wrestled for shimmer. Shimmer is just a vacation for some wrestlers who come in and do this as a hobby. Shimmer doesn't provide them a platform to get real work.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> It's one event with 4 dvds taped. If Jessica was booked the same way Rey is she would be the same level star. Madison Rayne is the only impact wrestler to have wrestled in shimmer, but it was her fake boobs that got her a job, she was also popular in other companies. Tenille got attention from WWE because of Lance Storm. Britani also had tryouts with WWE before she wrestled for shimmer. Shimmer is just a vacation for some wrestlers who come in and do this as a hobby. Shimmer doesn't provide them a platform to get real work.


Its 2 DAYS, 2 DVD's TAPED PER DAY.

If Jessica was booked the same way Rey was she wouldn't. She can't work a quarter as good as Rey can and struggles to be a decent babyface. 

Also there have been plenty of Shimmer girls that went on to work for TNA.

Shimmer most definitely provided all of them with a platform to get work. Hell Madison Eagles wouldn't have gotten half the bookings shes had in Chikara and the various other US Indy promotions shes got if it weren't for her big push in Shimmer.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> Its 2 DAYS, 2 DVD's TAPED PER DAY.
> 
> If Jessica was booked the same way Rey was she wouldn't. She can't work a quarter as good as Rey can and struggles to be a decent babyface.
> 
> Also there have been plenty of Shimmer girls that went on to work for TNA.
> 
> Shimmer most definitely provided all of them with a platform to get work. Hell Madison Eagles wouldn't have gotten half the bookings shes had in Chikara and the various other US Indy promotions shes got if it weren't for her big push in Shimmer.


Yes, one event over two days with 4 dvds taped. Yes I agree with that.

That's silly, she all the tools. It comes down to the failure of the promoters.

They don't work there now. All of those wrestlers were prominent elsewhere as well. Shimmer didn't make them get a womens division, it didn't influence who they hired and who are stars for them ie Velvet Sky.

Shimmer got a handful of wrestlers some extra $10-$50 payday indy bookings. That I will admit Shimmer has helped. It's nothing significant or world changing.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> Yes, one event over two days with 4 dvds taped. Yes I agree with that.
> 
> That's silly, she all the tools. It comes down to the failure of the promoters.
> 
> They don't work there now. All of those wrestlers were prominent elsewhere as well. Shimmer didn't make them get a womens division, it didn't influence who they hired and who are stars for them ie Velvet Sky.
> 
> Shimmer got a handful of wrestlers some extra $10-$50 payday indy bookings. That I will admit Shimmer has helped. It's nothing significant or world changing.


What tools exactly are you referring to?


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> What tools exactly are you referring to?


Look, presence, wrestling ability, she can cut good promos.

I'm a fan but so many of the Shimmer fans are marks, even the owners are marks. Everyone seems to over hype and blow what the company is way out of proportion. As if hyping up a wrestlers work rate will make them the best, JJ is good enough a wrestler to be a big star for a company that knew what they were doing.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

SHIMMER's done a great job of raising the profile of women's wrestling and wrestlers. It helped put independent women's wrestling on the map, it's hard to dispute or deny that. The success of SHIMMER has helped given women who aren't in WWE or TNA not only a platform to wrestle to the highest standard, but to get their names out there. And like smitlick said, it's given women from Australia, Canada, the UK and Japan the opportunity to go and wrestle in the States and gain more exposure. SHIMMER might not be a WWE, TNA, or even ROH scale promotion, but without it, independent women's wrestling would not have made the waves it has over the past few years. Of course nobody makes a living off of working solely for SHIMMER, but then again, there really aren't any non-WWE/Japan/Mexico companies where a young/less known wrestler can work solely for and making a living off of it.

On the subject of Jessica James, I don't see the appeal. She's okay in the ring, but that's pretty much it. Personality-wise she falls even flatter. Her babyface character is so generic and uninteresting and she has impressed me once yet. She's still young and new, so she's got time to grow, but for now... meh. There are other young girls in SHIMMER who have more to offer than she does, in my opinion at least. Athena's a lot more promising in the ring.




ShimmerFan said:


> It's one event with 4 dvds taped. If Jessica was booked the same way Rey is she would be the same level star. *Madison Rayne is the only impact wrestler to have wrestled in shimmer*, but it was her fake boobs that got her a job, she was also popular in other companies. Tenille got attention from WWE because of Lance Storm. Britani also had tryouts with WWE before she wrestled for shimmer. Shimmer is just a vacation for some wrestlers who come in and do this as a hobby. Shimmer doesn't provide them a platform to get real work.


-Madison
-Sarita
-Winter
-Cheerleader Melissa/Alissa Flash
-Ayako Hamada
-Taylor Wilde
-Nikki Roxx
-Awesome Kong
-Daffney

Quite a few, no? And another one now I guess, but I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> Its 4 Volumes over 2 days. Your username says Shimmerfan yet your lack of intelligence says other wise. Also being small clearly matters. Mysterio is actually a good worker. Jessica isn't. Comparing the two is ridiculous. Also I'd say look at most of the TNA girls who got there start in Shimmer. Same goes for Tenille who went off to the WWE and its bought girls over to the US like Britani Knight and the Aussies who otherwise wouldn't have had much of a chance to work in the US without the Shimmer exposure.


Jessica James is a great worker, holy shit she has only been ranked the best texas female talent for the last 4 years running. Women like Kong and Mickie James also disagree with you but then again you are a mark and have no fucking clue about what real talent is like us wrestlers do. There is a reason Jessica James is about to get signed to Impact wrestling and that Danger chick will be working in front of 300 people for the rest of her life. JJ owns Danger


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Now the backstage stuff, I'm not gonna comment on. I don't know what's going on, and if the things brought up do come into fruition, that's a shame, because I liked the ACW girls being in SHIMMER.

However, I will say this. Having seen quite a bit of Jessica James' non-Shimmer work, I pretty much agree with WFF for once in regards to JJ (ignoring the bickering and Allison Danger bashing). She is a pretty dang good talent, on the mic, personality wise, and in the ring (though IMO, I think her ring work is the weak end of her arsenal). She's a great worker, but hasn't been able to show all that in SHIMMER. 


I'm more of an Athena fan, but yeah, I hope things work out.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



TankOfRate said:


> SHIMMER's done a great job of raising the profile of women's wrestling and wrestlers. It helped put independent women's wrestling on the map, it's hard to dispute or deny that. The success of SHIMMER has helped given women who aren't in WWE or TNA not only a platform to wrestle to the highest standard, but to get their names out there. And like smitlick said, it's given women from Australia, Canada, the UK and Japan the opportunity to go and wrestle in the States and gain more exposure. SHIMMER might not be a WWE, TNA, or even ROH scale promotion, but without it, independent women's wrestling would not have made the waves it has over the past few years. Of course nobody makes a living off of working solely for SHIMMER, but then again, there really aren't any non-WWE/Japan/Mexico companies where a young/less known wrestler can work solely for and making a living off of it.


It helped raise modern American women's wrestling out of the ashes. It hasn't put women's wrestling 'on the map'. Gain more exposure? For what purpose, the wrestling Shimmer promotes isn't raising anyone's profile. Women's wrestling hasn't made waves, anyone who likes it goes looking for it watches what is out there. None of the all women's shows have been making waves!



TankOfRate said:


> On the subject of Jessica James, I don't see the appeal. She's okay in the ring, but that's pretty much it. Personality-wise she falls even flatter. Her babyface character is so generic and uninteresting and she has impressed me once yet. She's still young and new, so she's got time to grow, but for now... meh. There are other young girls in SHIMMER who have more to offer than she does, in my opinion at least. Athena's a lot more promising in the ring.


You are just a Mark, just like a lot of the wrestlers who are Smakes. So full of yourself and your own fandom you're willing to join in the ritual throwing of the stones at a drop of a hat. JJ can be a top star, indie women's wrestling holds her back.



TankOfRate said:


> -Madison
> -Sarita
> -Winter
> -Cheerleader Melissa/Alissa Flash
> -Ayako Hamada
> -Taylor Wilde
> -Nikki Roxx
> -Awesome Kong
> -Daffney
> 
> Quite a few, no? And another one now I guess, but I don't want to spoil it.


HA ha ha! You are kidding right? All of them had gained notoriety elsewhere before getting a job with TNA. There are so few women wrestlers out there that they were bound to hire a few that worked for WSU and whoever else. Hamada for example worked for TNA before she ever Steeped in the rented ring Shimmer uses.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> You are just a Mark, just like a lot of the wrestlers who are Smakes. So full of yourself and your own fandom you're willing to join in the ritual throwing of the stones at a drop of a hat. JJ can be a top star, indie women's wrestling holds her back.


Wait, you're upset that I'm not a JJ fan? What?





> HA ha ha! You are kidding right? All of them had gained notoriety elsewhere before getting a job with TNA. There are so few women wrestlers out there that they were bound to hire a few that worked for WSU and whoever else. Hamada for example worked for TNA before she ever Steeped in the rented ring Shimmer uses.


Your point was that Madison Rayne is the only TNA woman to have worked for SHIMMER, which is the point I disputed.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



ShimmerFan said:


> *Nobody said she is the best thing going*, so that's not a very good counter point.





Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> *Jessica james is the best thing about Shimmer at this point* imo. Grade A talent there, one of the best in texas by far. Pity she is leaving due to backstage politics.


:hmm:



ShimmerFan said:


> Because the booker doesn't know how to make anyone mean anything. If they did they would average more than 190 people at their two shows a year.


SHIMMER is a DVD series. It does amazingly well for itself.

As far as "two shows a year" the business model is perfect, when you're bringing in women from around the globe. The company were also looking to expand the number of shows by 50%, until the ROH takeover made things more complicated, as it happens.



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Jessica James is a great worker, holy shit she has only been ranked the best texas female talent for the last 4 years running. Women like Kong and Mickie James also disagree with you but then again *you are a mark and have no fucking clue about what real talent is like us wrestlers do.* There is a reason Jessica James is about to get signed to Impact wrestling and that Danger chick will be working in front of 300 people for the rest of her life. JJ owns Danger


Every single one of your posts, on the multiple banned accounts that you've had on this site, has this line in it. You're desperate to drop names and to tell everybody that you're an "insider" and also have some kind of delusional superiority complex, that springs up whenever you're challenged/proven wrong. 

I don't know why you feel so superior because, as we've discovered many times, you're not especially knowledgeable about the wrestling business. I'd expect you to be more humble. Working for some carny indy in Texas, instead of having a credible real world job, does not put you above the average "mark". Sorry. Please PM a mod and ask them to ban you, again. Thanks.

Back on topic, if Jessica James isn't being used any more it's because she's one of the least talented people on the very talented SHIMMER roster and, generally speaking, isn't over with the fanbase.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

What do you guys think of Madison Eagles title reign so far? She's beating 3 of my favorites in Cheerleader Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara and Mercedes Martinez so far.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> SHIMMER is a DVD series. It does amazingly well for itself.
> 
> As far as "two shows a year" the business model is perfect, when you're bringing in women from around the globe. The company were also looking to expand the number of shows by 50%, until the ROH takeover made things more complicated, as it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of your posts, on the multiple banned accounts that you've had on this site, has this line in it. You're desperate to drop names and to tell everybody that you're an "insider" and also have some kind of delusional superiority complex, that springs up whenever you're challenged/proven wrong.
> 
> I don't know why you feel so superior because, as we've discovered many times, you're not especially knowledgeable about the wrestling business. I'd expect you to be more humble. Working for some carny indy in Texas, instead of having a credible real world job, does not put you above the average "mark". Sorry. Please PM a mod and ask them to ban you, again. Thanks.
> 
> Back on topic, if Jessica James isn't being used any more it's because she's one of the least talented people on the very talented SHIMMER roster and, generally speaking, isn't over with the fanbase.


Seriously go fuck your self. I’ve never been on this forum before so shut up about shit you have no idea about. As said many times on this forum in case you haven’t heard I am Ryan Geneses and not some mark like yourself. Trust me I have been under fire since day one of me signing on this forum as seen by my red rep. Mods like Lady Croft, Amber and others have taken pod shot after pod shot at me so I would think if I was indeed a rejoiner like you say that I am I would have been banned a long time ago.

BTW it’s official Adrian aka Athena is now gone from Shimmer. She and Jessica James will no longer be working for Shimmer. James has been offered a TNA try out deal and will be working the next two house shows this coming weekend. Danger is one retarded chick; she just got rid of two of her best up and coming talents.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Uhhhhh, hasn't Athena been announced for the upcoming tapings? Riiiiight. As far as up and comers, they're doing pretty well with Nicole Matthews, Portia Perez, Jessie McKay, Kellie Skater, Leva Bates, Britani Knight (WWE bound though) and Athena too, all of whom will be at the next tapings. JJ is far from the cream of the crop here.



Scamp said:


> What do you guys think of Madison Eagles title reign so far? She's beating 3 of my favorites in Cheerleader Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara and Mercedes Martinez so far.


I'm enjoying it. Her ring work is impressive as hell, and she's doing a decent job promo-wise too. I'm surprised she's only recently become prominent over in the States. Great talent with a bright future.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



TankOfRate said:


> Your point was that Madison Rayne is the only TNA woman to have worked for SHIMMER, which is the point I disputed.


You're telling me my point? Ok... She is currently the only person to work at TNA who worked a few Shimmer shows. I'm still right that Shimmer hasn't done anything to get people jobs. It's a Mark show for Marks like all indie shows.



TankOfRate said:


> Wait, you're upset that I'm not a JJ fan? What?


You're a mark and because you are not a fan of hers you are writing off what she can do and accomplish. 



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> :hmm:


I didn't see his post where he said that. I didn't say it so it doesn't slant my point.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> SHIMMER is a DVD series. It does amazingly well for itself.
> 
> As far as "two shows a year" the business model is perfect, when you're bringing in women from around the globe. The company were also looking to expand the number of shows by 50%, until the ROH takeover made things more complicated, as it happens.


It doesn't do amazingly well. They don't make enough money to put their shows on, they have to split bills with other companies and prostitute the wrestlers out. They put on shows beyond their financial means.

The promoter said when someone asked that they didn't expand more shows because the fans all said they wouldn't be able to go, it would cost the fans to much to buy more DVDs to keep up with the show. The fans get enough of the cure for morning wood with the eight DVDs Shimmer releases a year. The model is perfect as a hobby project where the promoter gets to play booker and party with the wrestlers. Mark fed.



TankOfRate said:


> Uhhhhh, hasn't Athena been announced for the upcoming tapings? Riiiiight. As far as up and comers, they're doing pretty well with Nicole Matthews, Portia Perez, Jessie McKay, Kellie Skater, Leva Bates, Britani Knight (WWE bound though) and Athena too, all of whom will be at the next tapings. JJ is far from the cream of the crop here.


Maybe they removed her? Wait and find out I guess.

Shimmer isn't doing well with any of those wrestlers. Shimmer is doing the same business they always have.

PS. In your sig Lacey was using everything she said for heel heat, doesn't believe a word of that gibberish herself. She was getting Sunny over and is friends with her.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

A character in wrestling cut a *worked* heel promo to add to their heat and to contribute to an angle? Well, colour me shocked!



ShimmerFan said:


> You're a mark and because you are not a fan of hers you are writing off what she can do and accomplish.


I'm a mark because I don't enjoy her wrestling? Let me guess, you're a TNA fan, right?



> On the subject of Jessica James, I don't see the appeal. She's okay in the ring, but that's pretty much it. Personality-wise she falls even flatter. Her babyface character is so generic and uninteresting and she has impressed me once yet. *She's still young and new, so she's got time to grow*, but for now... meh.


:hmm:


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



TankOfRate said:


> A character in wrestling cut a *worked* heel promo to add to their heat and to contribute to an angle? Well, colour me shocked!


You have it in your sig promoting it as if it is relevant or true.



TankOfRate said:


> I'm a mark because I don't enjoy her wrestling? Let me guess, you're a TNA fan, right?


You're a mark because you think like a wrestling fan. All a promoter needs to do is make JJ win and write her a good character, she has all the tools to be at the top. You can't say the same for wrestlers like the one you are named after and Lacey... they don't have what it takes, they are career jobbers. You're a mark because your personal taste in what wrestlers you fap to blinds you to who can take the ball and put butts in seats, who can entertain. You're a mark because you don't know what it takes like Vince McMahon and Eric Bischoff do. You're just a mark who doesn't know what they want and has to be told what to like.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

The trolls have been banned from the thread.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

thanks Platt. Also drop me a PM once you've picked up Vol 39/40 of Shimmer.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Back on topic...



Scamp said:


> What do you guys think of Madison Eagles title reign so far? She's beating 3 of my favorites in Cheerleader Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara and Mercedes Martinez so far.


It's picked up steam as it's gone along. I really liked her matches with Mercedes and McKay but wasn't really high, on the run, at first.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> It's picked up steam as it's gone along. I really liked her matches with Mercedes and McKay but wasn't really high, on the run, at first.


I agree with this. And I'm liking the heel tactics she's using in some of these defenses, like rolling out of the ring after taking a finisher or major attack, stalling, stuff like that.

And the obsessive promos are catching on as well.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

if Madisons going to lose the title though, Melissa better be taking it.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't mind seeing McKay win the title from her. I think she's proved herself, and she's over. Having the title on somebody younger and less traveled like her would be a great change of pace. And the story behind her and ME is a great one. She's the ultimate underdog.


----------



## Nexus One

No...the whole thing is about Melissa...I was laughing at that last Eagles/Melissa title match because Penzer was apologizing and trying to assure fans that Melissa was definitely gonna get the title since she was SO MUCH more over than everyone on the roster and it made no sense for her to lose clean to a pretty unproven Eagles who did nothing but run her mouth and get cheap little wins.



smitlick said:


> Beside that Jessica James and Athena mean absolutely nothing to the Shimmer Roster.


Athena definitely means something..she gets put over big by Portia Perez and Penzer on commentary and I suspect she'll get pushed on a level basis in the near future. She's too good not to.

Double


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

It's Prazak, not Penzer.


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



musdy said:


> It's Prazak, not Penzer.


Something idiotic like that


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Hype trailer for the next taping.
Forgot how to put up youtube stuff on the post


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

This weekend tapings has to be the strongest roster so far. I'm marking for Kana making her US/Shimmer debut.


----------



## TankOfRate

Nice to see KC Spinelli will be around, even if it's just for Sparkle. She's really been growing on me lately, and I think she's got a really bright future ahead of her.

Volume 41 results, courtesy of Diva Dirt:



> *SPARKLE*
> * Bonesaw Jessie Brook, Buggy Nova and She Nay Nay def. Kimberly Maddox, Veda Scott and Su Yung after Bonesaw hits Maddox with a double underhook DDT.
> 
> * Allysin Kay and Maja Svennson vs KC Spinelli and Cherry Bomb ends in a time limit draw.
> *
> SHIMMER Volume 41*
> * Nikki Roxx def. Kellie Skater via school boy.
> 
> * Pre-tape of Kana arriving in Berwyn. Sara Del Rey tries to shake her hand, but Kana ignores her.
> 
> * Mercedes Martinez def. Davina Rose via fisherman’s buster.
> 
> * Video package of Nevaeh‘s heel turn at AAW last night.
> 
> * Hailey Hatred def. Kalamity via running powerbomb. After the match, the two embrace, but are attacked by Mena Libra and Melanie Cruise.
> 
> * Video package of Kana in the Eagles Club. Cheerleader Melissa tries to introduce herself but is blown off.
> 
> * Sara Del Rey def. Yumi Ohka via Royal Butterfly in a fantastic match.
> 
> * Amber Gertner is in the ring and calls out one half of first SHIMMER Tag Team Champions: Ashley Lane (Madison Rayne). Ashley says she has a problem with Neveah’s actions at AAW. Neveah comes out and says Ashley turned her back on the company and that she is the better wrestler. A fight nearly breaks out and the refs have to pull Neveah and Ashley apart.
> 
> * Kana def. Mia Yim via rear naked chokehold variation. Great debut for Kana and a great showing for Yim.
> 
> * Pro Wrestling Illustrated editor Dan Murphy presents Madison Eagles with a plaque for being #1 on the PWI Female 50. Madison announces that she will be facing Serena tonight. Serena hits the ring and congratulates Eagles. Serena tells her that she should focus on their title match tonight. Serena says she been through a lot, but she never lost her passion to be SHIMMER Champion. She promises to win the SHIMMER title tonight.
> 
> * Daizee Haze and Tomoka Nakagawa come out to the ring and say that have nothing to prove and are taking the night off. Bryce Remsberg comes out and says that they have to defend their titles tonight. Ayumi Kurihara and Ayako Hamada come to the ring next and a SHIMMER Tag Team Title match is set, despite Daizee and Tomoka not being dressed for competition.
> 
> * Hamada and Kurihara def. Haze and Nakagawa to become NEW SHIMMER Tag Team Champions. Ayumi got the pin on Nakagawa after two exploder suplexes.
> 
> * Ashley Lane vs Nevaeh is up next.
> 
> * Nevaeh def. Ashley Lane via German suplex. After the match, Sassy Stephie joins Neveah in the ring to celebrate.
> 
> * Daizee comes out and goes on tirade about her loss, ending with her quitting the promotion.
> 
> * Britani Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa is next.
> 
> * Melissa def. Britani via Air Raid Crash. Post-match, Saraya comes out and berates a frightened Britani and chases her to the back.
> 
> * Portia Perez vs Jessie McKay is up next.
> 
> * Portia def. Jessie after Portia distracts the ref by bringing in a chair and hits Jessie using a chain.
> 
> * Portia cuts a promo on Serena and says she hope Deeb wins the title so she can beat her for it.
> 
> * Saraya Knight w/ Britani Knight vs Allison Danger w/ Leva Bates is next. Britani says that Rebecca Knox is not here because Danger attacked her and broke her nail. Danger comes out and challenges Saraya to a “British rounds match”. Allison Danger wins the first round via roll up. Second round: No winner. Third round: Saraya Knight by using the ropes. Saraya wins the fourth round with her arm across Danger’s throat to win the contest.
> 
> * Hiroyo Matsumoto def. Nicole Matthews via pinfall.
> 
> * Serena vs Madison Eagles for the SHIMMER Championship is up next.
> 
> * Madison Eagles def. Serena Deeb via Hellbound to retain. Absolutely amazing match.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

#41 looks very impressive. Not a single filler match on it.


----------



## musdy

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

They are really tossing the tag titles around.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Marking for Ayumi winning some Shimmer gold. Madison Eagles has been on a roll with quality title defenses.


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



musdy said:


> They are really tossing the tag titles around.


With Daizee quitting right after the match, leaving ROH, and being out indefinitely for Chikara maybe something is up. Some type of health concern, injury, pregnancy (though it would be wildly irresponsible to even wrestle the once with a pregnancy so I'd doubt it) or maybe she's just retiring.

I hope it's nothing big. Daizee is awesome.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Thank god they only had Daizee wrestle one match.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Volume 42:



> * Sara Del Rey video package. Del Rey calls Kana out for ignoring her and says she’ll defeat her just like a rookie.
> 
> * First match: Leva Bates (as Cyclops from X-Men) vs Mercedes Martinez. Martinez def. Leva with a fisherman’s buster.
> 
> * Mena Libra and Melanie Cruise def. Hailey Hatred and Kalamity via bridging Samoan drop from Libra to Kalamity.
> 
> * Next match is Kellie Skater vs LuFisto vs Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif. Tomoka pins MsChif to win.
> 
> * Yumi Ohka def. Courtney Rush via chokebomb.
> 
> * Davina Rose vs Portia Perez next. Portia calls Serena out to watch her protege in the ring. Serena comes to ringside to cheer on Davina. Portia Perez def. Davina Rose via crossface. Post-match, Perez doesn’t break the hold. Serena makes the save for Davina, then Nicole Matthews makes the save for Portia. Serena challenges Nicole to a match tonight.
> 
> * Nevaeh and Sassy Stephie def. Nikki Roxx and Ariel via pinfall after a team maneuver.
> 
> * Cheerleader Melissa def. Christina Von Eerie via Kudo Driver.
> 
> * Athena def. Jessie McKay and Mia Yim via O-Face on Yim. Great match that saw Mia debut a corkscrew moonsault which she missed but was awesome nonetheless.
> 
> * Nicole Matthews def. Serena via Roll the Dice after Portia Perez distracts Serena. Davina Rose comes out to check on Serena and a fight breaks out. Afterwards, the refereess and some of the locker room break it up. Serena challenge Portia to a No Holds Barred match on Volume 43.
> 
> * Ayako Hamada and Ayumi Kurihara def. the Knight Dynasty to retain their SHIMMER Tag Team Championships when Ayako pinned Britani. After the match, Saraya berates Britani and tells her to get her act together or she won’t be wanted by “them”.
> 
> * Kana def. Sara Del Rey via submission.
> 
> * Main event will be Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto for the SHIMMER Championship.
> 
> * Madison Eagles def. Hiroyo Matsumoto via HellBound to retain the SHIMMER Championship.


Looks like they're building towards Britani vs Saraya on vol. 43 or 44 as a farewell before she heads off to FCW. These two volumes look fantastic, probably some of Shimmer's finest work to date. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Already signed for this afternoon at the Berwyn Eagles Club...


***SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match***
[Champions] AYAKO HAMADA & AYUMI KURIHARA vs. MADISON EAGLES & SARA DEL REY

***NO HOLDS BARRED/ANYTHING GOES***
SERENA DEEB vs. PORTIA PEREZ

***FIRST TIME EVER/INTERNATIONAL DREAM MATCH***
CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. KANA

MERCEDES MARTINEZ vs. "The Wrestling Goddess" ATHENA

"Everybody's Favorite Girlfriend" JESSIE McKAY vs. BRITANI KNIGHT

"Your Soul's Tormentor" MsCHIF vs. TOMOKA NAKAGAWA

Also in action: NICOLE MATTHEWS, SARAYA KNIGHT, HIROYO MATSUMOTO, KELLIE SKATER, YUMI OHKA, ASHLEY LANE, CHRISTINA VON EERIE, ALLISON DANGER, LEVA BATES, DAVINA ROSE, NIKKI ROXX, ARIEL, MIA YIM, LUFISTO, MELANIE CRUISE, MENA LIBRA, KALAMITY, COURTNEY RUSH, NEVAEH, SASSY STEPHIE, BONESAW, VEDA SCOTT, TAYLOR MADE, and more!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Vol. 41 & 42 look awesome. Nice to see Ashley Lane back in Shimmer. Daizee quitting is interesting. I think she'll likely have some sort of role backstage helping Prazak out on Shimmer shows as well as running the ROH Wrestling School with Delirious. And obviously taking a break from wrestling.

Eagles & Death Rey as a Tag Team should be awesome. I wouldn't mind them winning the titles either and going onto have quite a long title run. Serena vs Portia in a No Holds Barred match is going to be great, as is Melissa vs Kana.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Melissa vs Kana fuck yes!

I'm hoping Athena gets the upset win over Mercedes Martinez.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Spoiler: ???



Mercedes heel turn


----------



## Rickey

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Don't know how to do spoiler tags right but...*SPOILER*
























congrats to Melissa! *new champ*


----------



## Neutronic

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



X-Static said:


> Vol. 41 & 42 look awesome. Nice to see Ashley Lane back in Shimmer. Daizee quitting is interesting. I think she'll likely have some sort of role backstage helping Prazak out on Shimmer shows as well as running the ROH Wrestling School with Delirious. And obviously taking a break from wrestling.
> 
> Eagles & Death Rey as a Tag Team should be awesome. I wouldn't mind them winning the titles either and going onto have quite a long title run. Serena vs Portia in a No Holds Barred match is going to be great, as is Melissa vs Kana.


Daizee is also studying Exercise Science in College apparently


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

*So no SHIMMER World title run for The Haze now...  I hope she comes back again someday. Is that thing with Ashley Lane a DVD taping or a live event type thing? I would be so happy to see Madison Rayne back in a SHIMMER ring.*


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

After watching Shimmer #40..there's only one thing that immediately comes to mind...ATHENA! ATHENA! ATHENAA! ATHENA!


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Nexus One said:


> After watching Shimmer #40..there's only one thing that immediately comes to mind...ATHENA! ATHENA! ATHENAA! ATHENA!


She's awesome man. Hopefully she starts getting some wins.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Nexus One said:


> After watching Shimmer #40..there's only one thing that immediately comes to mind...ATHENA! ATHENA! ATHENAA! ATHENA!


Athena was freakin' awesome in volumes 39 and 40. You could make a tribute video for her just off her matches against McKay and Jessica James. 

Nicole Matthews was great as well, especially for the 2/3 falls match.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Athena is definitely one impressive gal. How long has she been wrestling for?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



TankOfRate said:


> Athena is definitely one impressive gal. How long has she been wrestling for?


A very short amount of time. Like around three years or less.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Wow, that's surprising. It's great to see how well she's doing for herself already. She's got a bright future ahead of her.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Here's a question that's been thrown around before. Most of women's wrestlers of note have either shown up at SHIMMER, or are regulars at SHIMMER.


But are there any wrestlers out there currently that you would love to see at SHIMMER's next taping? 


Personally, since she got back into wrestling like a week or two ago, I'll throw in that I would like to see Tiana Ringer return to SHIMMER. I mean, she wrestled the first ever SHIMMER match, so it'd be nice to see her return and see how much the environment has changed.


Another? Unfortunately I don't think this one would happen due to WSU needing her to be booked as an unstoppable force of pure evil (and that is NOT a negative), and probably because she has other bookings, including from her own promotion.

But Sassy Stephanie is in SHIMMER. Allysin Kay showed up recently at SHIMMER.


I want to see Jessicka Havok in SHIMMER.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

- Mio & Io Shirai, Makoto, Syuri. May not be even remotely realistic though.
- CVE and Candice LeRae were two that I always thought should be brought in. Although I'm not mad on LeRae. Obviously, CVE came in.
- Alpha Female and/or Jenny Sjodin could replace Britani Knight as a European.
- Becky Bayless, in some capacity. Charismatic as fuck.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

Havok is one I've been waiting on for a long a time. I find it so weird that she's never worked for them before, considering she's arguably the biggest North American women's wrestling name who has never worked for SHIMMER. But I guess the WSU stuff is a big factor there. She's a great talent, hopefully they get it all sorted and use her soon. I'd love to see her in the ring with Del Rey.

Jenny Sjodin is another one. She's making a great name for herself in Europe, I'd love for her to get a break in the States. She's another good, uprising talent who's damn unique too. Along with her, it'd be cool if they could do a British invasion of sorts with some of the girls from EVE and the like. 

I'm hoping Cherry Bomb gets onto the main roster at the next tapings too. She's definitely good enough and experienced enough now.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - Mio & Io Shirai, Makoto, Syuri. May not be even remotely realistic though.
> - CVE and Candice LeRae were two that I always thought should be brought in. Although I'm not mad on LeRae. Obviously, CVE came in.
> - Alpha Female and/or Jenny Sjodin could replace Britani Knight as a European.
> - Becky Bayless, in some capacity. Charismatic as fuck.


Mio is showing up at Joshimania, and Makoto has also been at Chikara. 

So there's a chance. Syuri less so.


And I totally agree with the rest. It would have been awesome to see Kana take on Jenny Sjodin. And Becky wasn't used enough at SHIMMER when she was around.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'm still hoping to see Gail Kim in a Shimmer ring. I know it's not the popular answer but I just want to see her perform with women who can keep up.


----------



## Dimas75

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> But are there any wrestlers out there currently that you would love to see at SHIMMER's next taping?


With the exception of Jessica Havoc they have all the big names already that arent from Japan or Mexico.

Alpha Female might be interesting to add, although Melanie Cruise is also tall so could play a similair role.

I'd love to see some lucha action (Amapola, Marcela, Apaches or Lolita), but appearently thats not realistic.

Out of the Japanese talent i want Mima Shimoda, she is a perfect heel and is relatively cheap to fly in (she lives in Mexico). Meiko Satomura and Nana Takahashi would be 2 great additions as well.



Scamp said:


> I'm still hoping to see Gail Kim in a Shimmer ring. I know it's not the popular answer but I just want to see her perform with women who can keep up.


A more interesting question is, can SHE keep up with the other women? She has wrestled in TNA/WWE her entire life, the only 2 periods where she worked the indies was before her first WWE run (when she was just average) and about 1 year after she was fired from WWE where she faced mostly minor indy names.
Minus Kong i dont think she ever faced any of the big indy names before, so we have no idea how she will perform. But it definately would be interesting to see her face some talented women in the indies before she moves to TNA.


----------



## Berringer

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I'd love to see Mickie James go to Shimmer for a few shows. She had a lot of "indy promise" in the early days of ROH and I'd love to see her matched up against Portia Perez, Serena Deeb, Mia Yim (NEW rematch in Shimmer? Hell yeah!), Sara Del Rey. Some good match possibilities really.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

FACTOID: Gail Kim is 11 years older than Portia Perez.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> FACTOID: Gail Kim is 11 years older than Portia Perez.


Wow, she's three years older than Ayako Hamada?

Huh, that's pretty funny.

Random thing, but I think I want to start a WSU thread.


Then again, there isn't a CZW thread, so maybe that be asking for too much.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

just change this to the womens indy wrestling thread.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*



smitlick said:


> just change this to the womens indy wrestling thread.


I like this idea. Then I can talk about NCW-FF, EVE, and other promotions.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Official SHIMMER Discussion Thread*

I agree with the change.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hooray for the thread change!

Now I can talk about WSU. Okay, how does everyone feel about the Melina/Serena match?

Like Gail Kim, I'm a bit worried that Melina has been in the mainstream for so long that she may not expect the type of brutality that Serena can dish out. If she can, if she can put up a great match in the Indies, I think that will prove what Gail was talking about (aka: the E holds back the divas big time). 

She has a lot to prove, IMO. I had a lot of expectations when it came to Mickie and Victoria/Tara going to TNA, and to be honest, they didn't really pan out. Mickie's matches haven't really been that much better in TNA than they were in the E, but for a little while, Tara's matches were.

WSU isn't TNA, and Serena will bring it big time if need be. Annie Social found that out at a recent WSU show (and dished it back), so if Melina doesn't live up to the hype, it'll show.


However, I'm WAY more excited about the Wargames match.


----------



## PRODIGY

When is that match gonna happen? I fully expect Melina to do well in that match and hold her own. Hopefully she doesn't have any ring rust.


----------



## Platt

I'm interested to see what Melina can actually do in the match, I'm going in with low expectations in the hopes that she can surprise me and pull it out the bag.

I really need to get caught up on my WSU watching I still have the 7 shows from this year to watch.


----------



## TankOfRate

The thread change (Y)

The problem with spending so much time in the WWE/TNA/mainstream system is that it leaves you totally unprepared for the world outside of it. Melina didn't have much experience before she went to OVW, so her wrestling style is pretty much WWE made. With that being said, she's beyond capable in the ring and can be fierce when she needs to be. She should be able to adjust to the style. I have confidence in the match, and hopefully it goes well. She really does have a lot to prove, especially considering how much flak she gets. 

Speaking of Annie Social, what's the general consensus on her so far? I haven't seen much of her work and I haven't heard much, good or bad, about her. How good (or bad) is she?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Scamp said:


> When is that match gonna happen? I fully expect Melina to do well in that match and hold her own. Hopefully she doesn't have any ring rust.


The match is happening on the IPPV Breaking Barriers 2. 

About ring rust. I've heard of people coming back from years of retirement and being a-ok, if not better. Acutally, that happened like two weeks ago with Tiana Ringer.

It matters what Melina has been doing post-release.



TankOfRate said:


> Speaking of Annie Social, what's the general consensus on her so far? I haven't seen much of her work and I haven't heard much, good or bad, about her. How good (or bad) is she?


I'm a fan of Annie Social. 

For someone who got their start via mud, oil, and nude wrestling, she's much better than people would expect. She's not the most athletic wrestler, but a good worker, fun on the mic, and is pretty charismatic.

For the most part, she's a perennial mid-carder/tag wrestler. So like a tier below the Nikki Roxx upper-mid carder, sometimes main eventer tier.


----------



## Platt

Tiana Ringer is back? who is she wrestling for? I was always a big fan of hers before she "retired"


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Platt said:


> Tiana Ringer is back? who is she wrestling for? I was always a big fan of hers before she "retired"


She wrestled at Lufisto's Montreal based promotion, NCW Femme Fatales on October 8.


She lost against Mercedes Martinez, and I heard that it was a good match.


----------



## PRODIGY

I didn't know Tiana was back either. She was one of my favorite in Shimmer.


----------



## Platt

Ah NCW-FF another promotion whoose DVD's are sat in my to watch pile.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Platt said:


> I really need to get caught up on my WSU watching I still have the 7 shows from this year to watch.


You know, I've actually been using clickwrestle.com to catch up on WSU, and I'm pretty much up to date. Not everything on WSU is worth watching, kinda like CZW. There's plenty of awesome stuff that happens in the promotion, and their main event area is really entertaining, but yeah, there's a bit of a distance in talent when it comes to the WSU roster.


Then again, I've said that before, and then Lexxus put on an uber long, pretty good match against Mercedes Martinez, so it may just be me underestimating the roster.


----------



## Platt

I actually find myself watching almost everything on the WSU shows there's only a few people on the roster I have no interest in.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I'll admit, I'm slowly warming up to the roster. 

Amy Lee and Britney Savage annoyed the hell out of me at first, and now I don't mind them anymore. 

Anything with any member of the Beatdown Betties besides Annie Social was an auto fast forward, but now I'm fine with both Roxie/Gabby and Rick, though I don't expect much out of their matches.

And I wasn't a fan of any of the tag teams except Orsini/Martinez (which was really just a team-up not a team) and Havok and Hatred. Now, I've warmed up to the Saints, Boston Shore, and even the Soul Sisters who I thought were boring as all hell.


----------



## Platt

Can't stand Amy Lee don't see anything in her that could appeal to anyone and Rick Cataldo annoys the shit out of me beyond that I can watch pretty much anyone. One thing I really like about WSU is the way they've used people who were underutilized elsewhere such as Amber O'Neal and Rain who were mid card at best in Shimmer but given a real chance to shine in WSU.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Platt said:


> Can't stand Amy Lee don't see anything in her that could appeal to anyone and Rick Cataldo annoys the shit out of me beyond that I can watch pretty much anyone. One thing I really like about WSU is the way they've used people who were underutilized elsewhere such as Amber O'Neal and Rain who were mid card at best in Shimmer but given a real chance to shine in WSU.


I definitely agree. I'd add Alicia, Annie Social, Cindy Rogers, Sassy Stephanie, and even Martinez as well to that.

I never would have thought that Alicia was as good as she was by looking at her short stint in SHIMMER. Not saying that she's awesome, but I honestly thought she sucked back in SHIMMER.

Speaking of WSU, Havok vs Alicia 3 is online at clickwrestle.

Buying it right now.


I better start getting some coupons or discounts soon... I've been putting in quite a bit of cash into clickwrestle lately.


----------



## Platt

Isn't CW expensive compared to just buying the DVDs?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Platt said:


> Isn't CW expensive compared to just buying the DVDs?


Kinda, sorta, yeah.


It's great if you are looking for like one match (like I am). But if you getting the majority of them, just buy the DVD.


----------



## Platt

Think I only used them once for a Melissa vs MsChif match after the company screwed me over on the DVD.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Just saw Havok/Alicia 3.

Usually, I'm not fond of hardcore matches. Especially ones with a bunch of people showing up. But Havok just brings a level of evil that is just plain awesome to me (and the commentators sell the heck out of it). Plus, it was a great build up to the War Games match.

And I actually liked the ending. Havok's still undefeated, but Alicia got a little bit of vengeance for Havok nearly choking her to death. 

Ok, who am I kidding, Havok attempted to kill her again, this time via smothering with a towel. The save from Savage was pretty much necessary at that point.

Amy Lee's still pretty dang annoying on the mic, and so is Savage, but when on the mic live, Mercedes is actually better than she is doing a pre-taped promo. I could definitely see why the Militia backed up a bit when she was ready to get at them.

But yeah, I can't wait for the War Games match. Asses will be kicked big time. And somebody's gonna bleed. I'm practically 100% sure it's gonna be Havok, but I'm also suspecting MM and possibly Alicia.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Damn it, MRLariato on YouTube better upload some more Ice Ribbon soon. He is the only person I know of who regularly uploads ALL Japanese wrestling promotions. Ice Ribbon is beast.*


----------



## Nexus One

Gonna be uploading Shimmer #19 today...it was the one Shimmer DVD I have that, for whatever reason, wouldn't rip so I could share it. That changes today.


----------



## TankOfRate

Serena suffered a pretty bad concussion at the SHIMMER tapings and will be out of action indefinitely. Really hope it all turns out okay for her, she's way too young to have to retire like that. And she's worked too hard for too long for it to all disappear. I wonder who they're going to replace her with for the Melina WSU match though.


----------



## quoipourquoi

Platt said:


> Think I only used them once for a Melissa vs MsChif match *after the company screwed me over on the DVD.*


By any chance, was that Pro Wrestling Revolution's _Anticipation_ DVD? I've had so much trouble trying to get that one, that I'm about to use ClickWrestle - or just buy MsChif's _Damnation_ DVD.


----------



## Platt

Yeah it was I ended up having to do a paypal dispute to get my money back and at the time it was the only way to get it on DVD so I just went with CW.


----------



## quoipourquoi

Platt said:


> Yeah it was I ended up having to do a paypal dispute to get my money back and at the time it was the only way to get it on DVD so I just went with CW.


Thanks for the heads up. It's things like this that always make me hesitant to order from companies that I've never bought from in the past.


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://ringbellesonline.com/2011/10/31/shimmer-announces-next-tapings-plus-video/


----------



## Even Flow

Madison > Serena


----------



## SHIRLEY

'Shut-in to Superstar: Makoto'










Zackery Haley / HONOUR magazine

http://en.calameo.com/read/0000618462546fdf282b5


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> 'Shut-in to Superstar: Makoto'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zackery Haley / HONOUR magazine
> 
> http://en.calameo.com/read/0000618462546fdf282b5


And here I thought it was just her gimmick.


Wow. I have a new found respect for her.


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/585606-tenille-wrestler.html#post10598758


----------



## PRODIGY

I didn't know WWE had signed Tenille. Great pick up imo.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

NEW EVENT ANNOUNCED



> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE NEWS UPDATE!
> 
> NEW EVENT ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> Saturday February 18
> The Delphi Club
> Sudbury
> Suffolk
> CO10 1RR
> 
> Doors 18.30 - First Bell 19.00
> 
> Tickets available NOW from www.EVEwrestling.com and begin at just £5.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns home to The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk on EVE's 2 Year Anniversary on Saturday February 18 2012!
> 
> After winning the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship from Britani Knight on June 4th in Morecambe at 'War On The Shore', 'The Female Fight Machine' has immersed herself in Championship defences racking up a tremendous 5 defences by November 6. These victories were over not just some of the best in Europe such as former NWWA Champion Aurora Flame, 'The Fighting Irish' Rhia O'Reilly and Super Janey B but also victories against two of the best in the world right now in 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids and Japanese future hall of famer Emi Sakura.
> 
> Following her most recent title defence against Super Janey B, the Grappling Gold Medallist recorded a video issuing an open challenge for any one to step forward for a shot at her Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship at the next EVE event. After the video was made public the EVE Office was inundated with emails and messages from numerous female professional wrestlers all prepared to risk their health for an opportunity to become Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion and Main Event EVE's 2 Year Anniversary Show on February 18 at Pro-Wrestling:EVE's home venue The Delphi Club in Sudbury.
> 
> EVE Management spent days going through the submissions from wrestlers wanting a shot at the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship and weighing up the validity of their arguments for why they felt they deserved to be the person who got the shot at the title. But while nearly everyone made valid arguments (Rhia O'Reilly's argument that referee Chris Roberts is 'racist against the Irish therefore meaning any losses she has suffered in EVE 'don't count' was thrown out due to lack of evidence) three peoples' arguments stood out from the rest. Eventually those three were whittled down to two and then finally one. This person sent no statement in their email. No reasons, no promises. This person simply showed us their Win - Loss Record. The proof was indeed undeniable. This person didn't need an 'Open Challenge' to get a title shot. This person deserved one on their merits and victories alone. There of course was only one person who deserved a shot at the Championship above all others.......That person was of course:
> 
> ALPHA FEMALE.
> 
> 
> FEB 18 MAIN EVENT:
> PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP
> CHALLENGER
> 'THE PROFESSIONAL PREDATOR' ALPHA FEMALE [GERMANY, 10 WINS, 1 LOSS, 0 DRAWS]
> VS
> CHAMPION
> 'THE FEMALE FIGHT MACHINE' JENNY SJODIN [SWEDEN, 10 WINS, 4 LOSSES, 1 DRAW]
> 
> Tickets are available NOW here at www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> 
> *NEWEST ADDITION TO THE PRO-WRESTLING:EVE ROSTER*
> 
> HOLLY ROCAMORA JOINS EVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln born 21 year old Holly Rocamora is the newest addition to the Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster!
> 
> The fitness and comic book enthusiast who boasts tattoos of Batman and The Joker emblazoned on her right arm comes to Pro-Wrestling:EVE after graduating from the highly acclaimed London School Of Lucha Libre where she trained regularly under Great British wrestling stalwart Greg Burridge in addition to taking training from such word renowned performers as former WWE and WCW Cruiserweight champion Juventud Guerrera, the Mexican luchador Cassandro and former WWE Intercontinental champion D-Lo Brown.
> 
> Everyone at Pro-Wrestling:EVE are excited to have this hot prospect as a part of the EVE roster and no doubt we'll be seeing her hit her trademark springboard tornado DDT in an EVE ring in no time!
> 
> In fact, Pro-Wrestling:EVE will be announcing full details of her debut match tomorrow evening at www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> *
> YOUTUBE*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE is constantly updating it's YouTube page with free to watch videos - watch now and subscribe by heading to www.youtube.com/ProWrestlingEVE
> 
> Don't forget you can 'Like' Pro-Wrestling:EVE on FaceBook by heading to www.facebook.com/ProWrestlingEVE
> 
> Last but lot least you can follow EVE on Twitter @ProWrestlingEVE​


----------



## Obfuscation

Random thought: Kana is currently my new favorite wrestler atm. 

Oh and this is overdue, but I must comment. Cheerleader Melissa finally as SHIMMER Champ made me mark about as hard as I can mark.


----------



## Dragon 316

Hailsabin said:


> Random thought: Kana is currently my new favorite wrestler atm.
> 
> Oh and this is overdue, but I must comment. Cheerleader Melissa finally as SHIMMER Champ made me mark about as hard as I can mark.


Oh definitely agree. Melissa winning the title was outstanding.


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad it got to happen. She was always my favorite worker there. Looking forward to her defenses in the future. Bring back Kana to have a match, PLEASE.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I really wish SHIMMER could run more consistent shows, but with their heavy reliance on International talent to draw fans I can understand why they follow their current model. It would be convenient if SHIMMER had a working relationship with WSU so the SHIMMER and WSU talent could be featured more consistently but I guess that's only a pipe dream; after all women's wrestling is still considered a small niche so its probably for the best so more women can get shine versus one overloaded roster.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have no complaints. Been used to their shows being done in this style for years. As long as they keep pumping them out, I'll be happy.


----------



## Dragon 316

I'm with you. As long as they keep putting them out I'll be a happy man. Would love to see another Melissa/Hamada match.


----------



## PRODIGY

Vols 41 - 44 is gonna be awesome because you have Kana making her Shimmer debut along with Melissa winning the title.


----------



## Obfuscation

You watch the Kana vs Sara Del Rey match I mentioned? I don't mean to over hype anything, but it was EPIC.

Kana pretty much killed Jesse McKay on the show the night prior to that too if you're interested.


----------



## PRODIGY

Hailsabin said:


> You watch the Kana vs Sara Del Rey match I mentioned? I don't mean to over hype anything, but it was EPIC.
> 
> Kana pretty much killed Jesse McKay on the show the night prior to that too if you're interested.


Yeah I watched it and it was epic. Can't wait to see them wrestle again. I need to see the one when see faced Jessie McKay.


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

Death Rey vs Kana was one of the better matches of this year if you ask me.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kana's gonna be featured heavily in my end of year award voting, I would imagine.

The Klunk in Love match is potentially a Top 3 MOTYC. Shame about the rope.


----------



## Obfuscation

Best show/match ever with only two ropes. I dare someone to try and tell me otherwise.


----------



## Dragon 316

Hey guys, I'm REALLY behind on my Japanese women wrestling. Haven't seen a lot from the last 5-10 years. Who or what matches should I be looking for? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Obfuscation

KANA


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of www.EVEwrestling.com



> *ANNOUNCEMENT TONIGHT!*
> 
> Until 1987 female professional wrestling was BANNED in London but tonight on The Thursday Night Sports Show on BBC Radio London at 7pm Pro-Wrestling:EVE will have a major announcement concerning the future evolution of European female professional wrestling and how it connects to our nations Capital - a city that once believed that no female should ever be allowed to compete as a wrestler....
> 
> BBC Radio London is available in the London area on 94.9FM and on DAB.
> 
> You can also listen LIVE online at http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/programmes


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dragon 316 said:


> Hey guys, I'm REALLY behind on my Japanese women wrestling. Haven't seen a lot from the last 5-10 years. Who or what matches should I be looking for? Any suggestions are appreciated.


Kana
Ayumi Kurihara
SMASH (promotion)

Shitloads on Youtube.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Oh, womens wrestling... Cool.

*takes review to proper thread*


----------



## theDJK

Hey guys...I'm looking a new name of a great Indie female wrestler I can start getting into. Any suggestions people?


----------



## KaijuFan

I've always liked Christina Von Eerie, her matches with Candince LeRae in PWG are pretty badass.


----------



## TankOfRate

theDJK said:


> Hey guys...I'm looking a new name of a great Indie female wrestler I can start getting into. Any suggestions people?


Check out diva-dirt.com and Ringbelles. Two great sites who are extremely informative about mainstream and independent women's wrestling.

I'd also check out some SHIMMER and WSU (which is where AJ came from). Outside of the vets like Del Rey, Mercedes Martinez, Cheerleader Melissa, MsChif etc, there's a ton of great, up and coming talent. Character wise, the Midwest Militia (mostly Allysin Kay and Jessica Havock) are two of the best heels going right now in my opinion. Portia Perez and Nicole Matthews too, who are also superb in the ring. Britani Knight is fabulous too, although she just signed with the WWE so there won't be as much of her around anymore.

I'm also a big fan of Jessie McKay, a great babyface. She is definitely one of the future stars, alongside girls like Athena, Mia Yim, Christina Von Eerie and Kellie Skater.

There are loads more, but those are some of my personal favourites right now.


----------



## theDJK

TankOfRate said:


> Check out diva-dirt.com and Ringbelles. Two great sites who are extremely informative about mainstream and independent women's wrestling.
> 
> I'd also check out some SHIMMER and WSU (which is where AJ came from). Outside of the vets like Del Rey, Mercedes Martinez, Cheerleader Melissa, MsChif etc, there's a ton of great, up and coming talent. Character wise, the Midwest Militia (mostly Allysin Kay and Jessica Havock) are two of the best heels going right now in my opinion. Portia Perez and Nicole Matthews too, who are also superb in the ring. Britani Knight is fabulous too, although she just signed with the WWE so there won't be as much of her around anymore.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of Jessie McKay, a great babyface. She is definitely one of the future stars, alongside girls like Athena, Mia Yim, Christina Von Eerie and Kellie Skater.
> 
> There are loads more, but those are some of my personal favourites right now.


Hey thanks so much for the info. I'm going to go do some research right now. I need to fall in love with someone new...I can't give AJ all the love lol. Also, need to have more girls in my WWE12.


----------



## Dragon 316

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Kana
> Ayumi Kurihara
> SMASH (promotion)
> 
> Shitloads on Youtube.


Thanks a lot. I have seen Ayumi Kurihara before and really liked her. And after watching some Kana matches on youtube, I think I'll now be looking for even more, she's great.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Lots of good action on the latest SMASH installment from the female side. Shuri vs Lin Bairon hardcore match was great but I wished it was a bit longer.. Same with Nakagawa vs Kana. I am a huge mark for Tomoka since she first appeared on the scene in SHIMMER.

Shuri uses Sakura's song from Super Puzzle Fighter/Street Fighter, that is epic! She is already one of my favorites now.

Jessica Love reminds me of the chick from Lazytown lol... but she seems talented too.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Kana/Nakagawa going only 8 minutes did sour me when I saw it. I'm sure they pretty much killed each other for the time they got. Not every match needs a lot of time to be damn good.

I'm gonna concur with the Christina Von Eerie & Canadian Ninjas praise too. Love them. Candice LaRae isn't one to sleep on either.


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm a fan of CVE and the Ninjas as well. Been a fan of the Ninjas since the beginning of shimmer.


----------



## Obfuscation

More Von Eerie in SHIMMER plz.

Ninjas are the best. I've mentioned my love for that awesome 16 year old Portia Perez many times...


----------



## PRODIGY

Ha ha! I bet Portia has to show her ID every were she goes.


----------



## Obfuscation

The funny thing is, I bet that might be true.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Vol 39 & Vol 40.

They were both good volumes. I love Vol 39s Main Event but 40 was probably the better show. That and Courtney Rush is someone I'd like to see a lot more of.


----------



## KaijuFan

I know there are some Kana fans on here, apparently she did an Idol shoot, dunno when it's going to be released though.


----------



## PRODIGY

As if I didn't love Kana enough.


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> Just finished Vol 39 & Vol 40.
> 
> They were both good volumes. I love Vol 39s Main Event but 40 was probably the better show. That and Courtney Rush is someone I'd like to see a lot more of.


*upload the Matthews/McKay 2/3 Falls Match*



KANA


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Funny enough, Kana isn't the only SHIMMER wrestler to do an Idol shoot recently.

Ohata also did.


----------



## KaijuFan

Funny enough, Ohata isn't the only masked joshi to have done an Idol shoot. Ofune from M-Pro has one out there. God bless the Japanese


----------



## Obfuscation

Melissa Anderson or Jesse McKay doing one. :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY

I like Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata in Shimmer. They make a great tag team.



Hailsabin said:


> Melissa Anderson or Jesse McKay doing one. :hmm:


If Melissa does one. I would die.


----------



## smitlick

Hailsabin said:


> *upload the Matthews/McKay 2/3 Falls Match*
> 
> .


Just posted it. Pick it up quick as Shimmer stuff doesn't always last.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I recommend watching the 2/3 falls match.

Great feud ender. Though I think pretty much all their one on one matches were great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Legasee said:


> If Melissa does one. I would die.


Oh yeah.



smitlick said:


> Just posted it. Pick it up quick as Shimmer stuff doesn't always last.


:mark:

Will do asap.


----------



## KaijuFan

In my TEW05 game, Rebecca Bayless has become this wrestling machine. I lol hard every time I see her beating guys like Homicide and Matt Hardy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Winter (c) vs Terra Calaway for the WILD Championship
*





*Backstage segment after the match with Shelly Martinez and Winter*






*WILD is a pretty awesome little promotion. Haha I love Shelly's shirt and the fact that she did the Larry David "Pretty Pretty" thing.*


----------



## Obfuscation

KaijuFan said:


> In my TEW05 game, Rebecca Bayless has become this wrestling machine. I lol hard every time I see her beating guys like Homicide and Matt Hardy.


That's ridiculous on so many levels. But, oddly amazing.


----------



## Rickey

preview:


----------



## TankOfRate

That is a pretty bitchin' cover.


----------



## Cactus

So.. what would be a good starting point for getting into stuff like SHIMMER and all that jazz? What DVDs would you recommend?


----------



## Rickey

^^^^
I have 2, vol 28 and 35. I preferred 35 but 28 wasn't bad or anything. 

Rate Tank!!! The thing I love about Shimmer besides the wrestling is the entertaining characters. Kellie Skater, Madison Eagles, MsChif, Cat Power, the Canadian Ninjas, etc.

Kellie Skater makes squash matches so much fun. I enjoy her overconfidence and the fact that she's practically indestructible. 

Anyway I'd say start with 35. Or both 35 and 28 like I did. One of the most entertaining promotions besides Chikara(though I haven't seen Chikara lately). Hmmm...

edit: Though I'm not the best person to speak about Shimmer since I've only seen 2 volumes. BUT! What I did see in only 2 volumes I liked...*ALOT!*


----------



## SHIRLEY

35 and 28 are pretty much ideal.

See if you can find a download for the Hamada-Del Rey match from 28. Then, if you like what you see, get the full 35 DVD.

EDIT: Also, type 'Kana SMASH' into Youtube.


----------



## daman077c

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Also, type 'Kana SMASH' into Youtube.


Yes, yes, YES. Do it NOW. Kana is amazing, as is Ayumi Kurihara, Hiroyo Matsumoto and Yumi Ohka. I seriously can't wait for 41 to come out, as I unfortunately wasn't able to go to those tapings, although I plan on going to the next ones in March.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cactus said:


> So.. what would be a good starting point for getting into stuff like SHIMMER and all that jazz? What DVDs would you recommend?


I'd say it depends on who you enjoy. The more recent shows do have a stronger influx of talent, imo, but about all the shows are equal in entertainment. Try from Volume 20 - on and see you dig it. Then work your way back.

yes, listen to them ^. Kana is a must. Check her out.

New SHIMMER cover is pretty boss I have to say. Melissa on the back =


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn that's a nice cover.


----------



## smitlick

Shimmer Vol 37 & 38 are up for preorder at Highspots


----------



## Obfuscation

I REALLY need to own some SHIMMER shows.


----------



## Even Flow

I own Vol. 1-36 haha

The newest Ringbelles podcast is out. It has Mercedes Martinez, Hailey Hatred, Courtney Rush, LuFisto, Saraya Knight & Madison Eagles

Madison says during her bit she may have to retire if she doesn't recover from her knee injury. Hope she recovers because i'd hate to never see her wrestle in Shimmer again.

http://ringbellesonline.com/category/podcast/


----------



## trish2

I have all 40. Also, I hope for the best for Madison Eagles; I do not want to see her give up wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well I'm jealous of both of you guys then. All my joshi comes from downloads or owning various other promotions. 

Damn, retirement? That's gonna be a big loss to the scene.


----------



## Even Flow

Fingers crossed it won't come to that. But yeah, she may have to.


----------



## Emperor DC

I had no idea Serena was advised not to wrestle again. How did I miss that?

Sucks.

Really bad news in general for the women's scene.


----------



## nugoyxi

Women wrestlers

Y U NO ALL STOP GETTING A LOT OF INJURIES?


----------



## pizzajoel

The fact is most of there very talented women aren't being used on the bigger indy shows. Let alone the WWE. ROH needs to start using them, instead of using Daizee Haize and Del Rey over and over again(even though I am a big fan of both of them)


----------



## Matt_Yoda

-WSU and SHIMMER is about as large a platform as you're going to get for serious women's wrestling in the US, its unfortunate but that's why we call them niches.

-I hope next year that Jessie McKay decides to have an extended run in the United States. I'm" a bias Jessie McKay fan for sure and I want to see as much of her as possible lol. Sucks for Eagles though, was never big on her however you can't deny her talent.

-Got to say that I have really enjoyed Women's Lucha this past year, way more than last year. CMLL, AAA and XPLL have produced some decent stuff. I wasn't big on Silueta but she has become one of my favorite Lucahdoras and Goya Kong is always fun to watch as far as CMLL is concerned, on the AAA side you got the Apache Sisters who I never get tired of, Sexy Star followed by probably my new favorite Luchadora Lolita and how much has Jennifer Blake improved. For me personally, Mexico has produced the best women's wrestling this year bar none.


----------



## Concrete

I probably plug 2CW too much but whatever, I like them. They are going to be putting on a Girl's Grand Prix with Portia Perez, Serena Deeb, Sara Del Rey, Nikki Roxx, Rachel Summerlyn, Cherry Bomb, Courtney Rush and Alexxis Nevaeh being the participants. This is a very solid lineup and I expect it to be a great tournament.


----------



## smitlick

Isn't Deneb done in wrestling.


----------



## Concrete

A couple of months ago she was certainly up in the air but being they have announced the full roster for the tournament along with a bracket for the tournament I feel it is a strong possibility she will be there. Things may change though, hopefully not, but if nothing else she will almost surely be AT the show which clearly isn't as exciting but what can you do.


----------



## smitlick

Oops was typing on my iPod and obviously meant Deeb. Nice to see she might be able to wrestle though.


----------



## Platt

I'll guess and Portia vs Serena & Del Rey vs Lexxus in the semi's Portia vs Del Rey in the final with Portia winning. Either way it's a good looking lineup.


----------



## Concrete

Deeb with the injury and Nikki Roxx being the face of 2CW woman's wrestling for a few years makes things interesting. Gonna be there front row and can't wait.


----------



## Platt

That could throw my predictions then, never seen 2CW before so I was going off current performances in other company's.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Finally got round to watching Makoto-Serena, from SMASH 20. Awesome.


----------



## Pavement_Saw

I'm regretting right now that I missed Rebecca Knox's entire career, apparently. If you're unfortunate like me, go check her out.


----------



## Rickey

Preview:








http://www.shimmerathletes.com/


----------



## SHIRLEY

Apparently, Britani Knight has debuted in FCW. She's using the name "Saraya". It's her legit name and also, of course, her mother's ringname.


----------



## Even Flow

Awesome. I read something on Saraya's twitter account the other day, which kind of suggested that Britani had already headed to FCW. Can't wait to see her on FCW TV.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

From www.EVEwrestling.com



> *PRO-WRESTLING: EVE ANNOUNCES INTERNET PAY PER VIEW DEBUT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diva Dirt Presents Pro-Wrestling:EVE “No Man’s Land: Sjodin vs Alpha” on Saturday, February 18th, 2012.*​
> SUDBURY, SUFFOLK / January 6th, 2012 — Europe’s number one all-female wrestling promotion Pro-Wrestling: EVE is pleased to announce today its historic debut on Internet pay per view. EVE will present “No Man’s Land: Sjodin vs Alpha” live on iPPV on Saturday, February 18th, 2012 via Diva Dirt (http://diva-dirt.com), the number one female wrestling website in the world. The show will emanate from The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.
> 
> This landmark event marks the first time a European professional wrestling company has presented an event on Internet pay per view, and it also makes EVE just the second all-female promotion to present a full card on iPPV.
> 
> In a statement, EVE co-promoter Emily Read said: “We’re so excited to be able to give wrestling fans around the world the opportunity to see the European professionals of Pro-Wrestling: EVE live from the comfort of their own home on February 18.”
> 
> “For a long time European female professional wrestling has not been given the coverage many feel it deserves but now thanks to iPPV and Diva-Dirt.com, we’re able to showcase to the world just what extraordinary talents these amazing women are as they put on one of the most exciting and ground-breaking events in female wrestling history!”
> 
> Headlining “No Man’s Land: Sjodin vs Alpha” will be the biggest main event in EVE to date as Pro-Wrestling: EVE Champion,“The Female Fight Machine” Jenny Sjodin defends against “The Professional Predator” Alpha Female. As one of the most technically talented females to step foot in a wrestling ring, Jenny Sjodin’s deadly cross arm-breaker submission has made many an EVE star tap. However, the 6’1” Alpha Female has bulldozed her way through the competition with 10 wins and just one loss in an EVE ring, making her Sjodin’s toughest challenge to date. Who will come out on top when EVE’s unstoppable force meets its immovable object? Tune in live on Internet pay per view on February 18th!
> 
> Also set to appear at the event: Team Blossom, The Glamour Gym, “The Lancashire Terrier” April Davids, “The All-Star” Erin Angel, “The Fightin’ Irish” Rhia O’Reilly, Kay Lee Ray, Super Janey B and many more!
> 
> Pro-Wrestling: EVE “No Man’s Land: Sjodin vs Alpha” is available to fans worldwide and airs live on Saturday, February 18th, 2012 at the following times:
> 
> 7.00pm GMT (UK)
> 8.00pm CET (Europe)
> 2.00pm ET (USA)
> 1.00pm CT (USA)
> 11.00am PST (USA)
> 4.00am JST (Japan) (Sunday)
> 
> Pro-Wrestling: EVE “No Man’s Land: Sjodin vs Alpha” is presented exclusively by Diva Dirt (http://diva-dirt.com), the world’s most popular female wrestling website. Fans will be able to watch the Internet pay per view live at http://diva-dirt.com/evelive on Saturday, February 18th.
> 
> Fans and supporters can pre-order the iPPV for just £9.95 (approx. $15) by visiting http://evewrestling.com from Saturday, January 7th. Please note: Customers who order the iPPV will receive a unique customer code via email which they must enter to access the live stream on diva-dirt.com/evelive on February 18th. If you have any issues, questions or queries feel free to contact [email protected].
> 
> Tickets to see “No Man’s Land: Sjodin vs Alpha” live in Sudbury, Suffolk are still available here: http://tinyurl.com/evefeb18tickets.
> 
> “Like” Pro-Wrestling: EVE on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/EVEwrestling.
> 
> Follow EVE on Twitter at @ProWrestlingEVE.


----------



## ChainGangRed

Hey guys, I'm trying to catch up on SHIMMER at the moment and I have a request which may be too much to ask, but I'll ask anyways. I was wondering if anyone had a list of the current active talent and whether they are portraying a face or heel at the moment that they could post.


----------



## smitlick

This is off memory and as of the last Shimmer Show i saw Vol 40. Feel free for anyone to add to it.

Faces
- Mercedes Martinez
- Christina Von Eerie
- MsChif
- Jessie McKay
- Regeneration X (Danger & Leva Bates)
- Jessica James
- Serena Deeb
- Cheerleader Melissa
- LuFisto
- Ayumi Kurihara
- Seven Star Sisters (Matsumoto & Ohata)
- Ayako Hamada
- Courtney Rush
- Rachel Summerlyn
- Ariel & Nikki Roxx
- Jamilia Craft
- Mia Yim

Heels
- Kellie Skater
- Melanie Cruise
- Athena
- Knight Dynasty (Although they probably wont feature anymore due to Britani leaving)
- Sara Del Rey
- Portia Perez
- Nicole Matthews
- Daizee Haze (Is on hiatus though)
- Tomoka Nakagawa
- Madison Eagles (Injured)
- Sassy Stephie
- Mena Libra


----------



## ChainGangRed

smitlick said:


> This is off memory and as of the last Shimmer Show i saw Vol 40. Feel free for anyone to add to it.
> 
> Faces
> - Mercedes Martinez
> - Christina Von Eerie
> - MsChif
> - Jessie McKay
> - Regeneration X (Danger & Leva Bates)
> - Jessica James
> - Serena Deeb
> - Cheerleader Melissa
> - LuFisto
> - Ayumi Kurihara
> - Seven Star Sisters (Matsumoto & Ohata)
> - Ayako Hamada
> - Courtney Rush
> - Rachel Summerlyn
> - Ariel & Nikki Roxx
> - Jamilia Craft
> - Mia Yim
> 
> Heels
> - Kellie Skater
> - Melanie Cruise
> - Athena
> - Knight Dynasty (Although they probably wont feature anymore due to Britani leaving)
> - Sara Del Rey
> - Portia Perez
> - Nicole Matthews
> - Daizee Haze (Is on hiatus though)
> - Tomoka Nakagawa
> - Madison Eagles (Injured)
> - Sassy Stephie
> - Mena Libra


Thank you for the info.


----------



## sharkboy22

I gotta catch back up on Shimmer. Haven't payed attention to much indy wrestling as of late and I'm a little behind on Shimmer. I just love that promotion. To be Shimmer is the best indy promotion in the United States. The women in that company know how to work a match. They know how to tell a story. They have some of the best characters in any promotion. The women in Shimmer know what wrestling is all about whereas their male counterparts in other indie companies are more concerned about who can do a badass looking submission move before the other or who can do a superdoopercorkscrewflyoveryourheadfuckthelanding.


----------



## mavsfan41

i thought the pro wrestling eve ippv today was really really good and worth seeing if u get a chance, also shimmer #39 kicked ass too

Mike & Tom Present #56

On this episode we give a live review of combat zone wrestling 13th anniversary plus talk aiw wrestling, aaw wrestling, 2cw and lots more....
http://www.archive.org/embed/MikeAndTom56

also for first timers....

episode #55 with a live report on the return of Roh to philly and lots more....http://t.co/GG1G0jsn

episode #54 with live reports of both czw and evolve's last shows at the ecw arena in philly, and an appearance from kevin ford of pw ponderings!!...http://t.co/8ZOzKLOG

and finally a link to our blog with the first 53 shows enjoy....http://mikeandtompresent.com/
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I'm watching No Man's Land right now.

Ignoring Sarah-Marie Taylor's booty shorts, the one impressive part of this PPV so far is Nikki Storm. 


But I'm sure that'll change later on, with Alpha Female and Jenny Sjodin.


----------



## Even Flow

Preview of Shimmer Vol 43 artwork


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That is an awesome cover.


----------



## AthenaMark

Can't wait to see Shimmer 42...hopefully #43 is released much faster than the last two.


----------



## musdy

Just ordered 37-42. Can't wait to see some of the new girls.


----------



## Concrete

So remember when I was back pimping the 2CW Girl's Grand Prix? Well just completely forget about that because I was wrong about Serena Deeb and almost everything has changed. This Friday will be 2CW's Girl's Grand Prix and this is what it looks like now.
Round 1:
Rachel Summerlyn vs. Veda Scott
Cherry Bomb vs. Portia Perez
Sara Del Rey vs. Allysin Kay
Mercedes Martinez vs Mia Yim
Not the same tournament it was before but I don't think the quality has suffered at all.


----------



## AthenaMark

Watched Shimmer #41 last night..the matches that stuck out to me was Hailey Hatred vs Kalamity, Yumi Ohka vs Sara Del Ray, the debut of Kana and the whole way that was presented, the tag title match, Neveah vs Ashley Lane, Nicole Matthews vs Hiroyo Matsumoto, and of course the main event of Madison Eagles vs Serena Deeb. 

Can't wait for Shimmer #42 later this week.


----------



## virus21

Just watched WSU Breaking Barriers 2. Pretty fun event. The tag title match between the International Homewrecking Crew and Boston Shore. Pretty long and had good action. Another tag match for the #1 contender between the Belle Saints and the Soul Sisters was pretty good and had some storyline development

The main attraction was Melina's debut against Serena. Of course, Serena was not able to compete and gave a heartfelt speech. Lexxus of Boston Shore was the replacment. Can't remember when Melina showed that level of skill, but damn, it was a damn good match.

The main event was the first ever women's war games match between Team WSU (Mercedes Martinez, Alicia and Brittney Savage against Mid-West Militia (Sassy Stephanie, Allysin Kay, and Jessicka Havok). It was a war. Both teams said they were going to kill their opponents and damn if they weren't trying. The ending showed the MWM as a bunch of fucking psychos.

The rest of the matches were pretty boring, but the rest of the PPV made up for it. Pretty good buy on my part


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

virus21 said:


> Just watched WSU Breaking Barriers 2. Pretty fun event. The tag title match between the International Homewrecking Crew and Boston Shore. Pretty long and had good action. Another tag match for the #1 contender between the Belle Saints and the Soul Sisters was pretty good and had some storyline development
> 
> The main attraction was Melina's debut against Serena. Of course, Serena was not able to compete and gave a heartfelt speech. Lexxus of Boston Shore was the replacment. Can't remember when Melina showed that level of skill, but damn, it was a damn good match.
> 
> The main event was the first ever women's war games match between Team WSU (Mercedes Martinez, Alicia and Brittney Savage against Mid-West Militia (Sassy Stephanie, Allysin Kay, and Jessicka Havok). It was a war. Both teams said they were going to kill their opponents and damn if they weren't trying. The ending showed the MWM as a bunch of fucking psychos.
> 
> The rest of the matches were pretty boring, but the rest of the PPV made up for it. Pretty good buy on my part



Personally, I liked the tag matches, but I was disappointed with Melina vs Lexxus. Both of them were pretty sloppy at times, which is understandable on Melina's part due to the lack of action.

However, I LOVED the War Games match. It made me a fan of two WSU mainstays I've always had nagging problems with (Alicia and Savage), and totally sold MWM as one of the most dangerous female factions in US wrestling history.

Watching Alicia, Savage, and Amy Lee (all cuffed) begging for the Militia to not kill a nigh-paralyzed Martinez was freakin' awesome. 



Oh, and as for SHIMMER. Volume 41 was fun. I've warmed up to Kalamity, though Hatred put the hurting on her, I can see why Davina Rose is considered Serena Deeb II (so similar), and the upper card was great per usual.


However, an understated awesomeness in this volume was the Knight Dynasty, both Britani and Saraya. I really like how their storyline is developing even if I know what happens next.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Not long now until the historic Pro-Wrestling:EVE iPPV No Man's Land is taken down from On-Demand. You can watch this Saturdays event now in full plus numerous replays at www.Diva-Dirt.com/EVElive for just £9.95

Find out just why everyone is talking about the European professionals of Pro-Wrestling:EVE by ordering and watching today!


----------



## AthenaMark

Watched Shimmer #42...excellent show. Highlights were the Serena/Portia stuff of course, Nicole Matthews vs Serena, Athena vs Jessie McKay vs Mia Yim, the main event of Eagles vs Matsumato, and the match of the night belonging to Kana/Del Ray. Big developments with the Knight Dynasty, Athena, and Neveah as well.


----------



## virus21

Been watching some WSU ppvs. Why the hell didn't TNA keep Rain? Shes damn good


----------



## Rickey

WSU Disappointed me so bad with the Uncensored Rumble 4 and The Final Chapter(besides Martinez/Orsini), ever since then I've been turned away from the company. I like that they give women an opportunity though, I guess I am just too use to Shimmer.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

All I have to say about Volume 42 is this.

Matsumoto! Hiroyo! Destroy!

That is one of the coolest chants I have ever heard.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## mavsfan41

2cw's womens grand prix kicked ass friday night, they had a sold out crowd that was hot all night and the womens matches were all really really good, congrats to Rachel summerlyn winning the whole thing.

on the subject of wsu, i thought there last ppv was disapointing, only liked the tag match with boston shore and the war games match, i thought melina looked terrible in her match and the undercard was boring and sloppy.

also really liked the pro wrestling eve ippv and is worth checking out.


----------



## Concrete

I am glad someone has already said something about 2CW's Girls' Grand Prix. It was a fantastic show and really helped show off the best out of all the ladies. Rachel Summerlyn had never been in 2CW before and by the end of the night she was over more than anyone else. None of the matches on the show were bad and most of the matches were at least good. It is a show that I say every women's wrestling fan should buy.


----------



## aeris

mavsfan41 said:


> on the subject of wsu, i thought there last ppv was disapointing, only liked the tag match with boston shore and the war games match, i thought melina looked terrible in her match and the undercard was boring and sloppy.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that was disappointed. I didn't think there were any bad matches, more that the whole thing was pretty average. The machete incident ruined it all though.


----------



## C-Cool

4 days before the Martinez reign could hit 3 years, it ends.

The Era of the Militia begins!


----------



## fredcatcheur

Watching Shimmer 42 right now, and I'm kind of flabbergasted with the time management of it all. Barely two hours in, and already 9 matches (+ entrances + promos + recaps + post match beatdown) have come and gone. Whutdahale !?

EDIT: Weird last 70 minutes. The Knights vs Hamada/Kurihara tag champ had way too much comedic stalling to my liking, SDR/KANA was intense (even though i'm not a Kana fan or a "let's kick each other as hard as possible" fan), and the championship match was... weirdly paced. And it didn't help that Matsumoto clearll wasn't going to win the belt, so no real suspense there.


----------



## Virensingh

Nice woman wrestling with a great quality post.
nice work done.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

One of my wrestling trainers is the co-founder for shimmer...her names allison danger, shes great!i got a chance to meet cheerleader melissa before, she was awsome. My first time meeting melissa was at the cac when she got the future legend award.


----------



## mk92071

Just watched Breaking Barriers 2. It's my first 100% women's wrestling show that I've watched (got it in a highspots sampler) and it was bad. None of the matches were any good. The production values, camera angles, and the commentators were shit. All of them were terrible on the mic and only a few were any good in the ring. Oh my god, I wouldn't recommend this to anybody.


----------



## Platt

43 & 44 on pre-order tomorrow


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I keep saying, why is SHIMMER's covers SO much better than ROH's?


----------



## Punkhead

Who is the best woman in lucha libre? For me its AAA's Sexy Star.

Did you see Neveah's wardrobe malfunction at CZW Super Saturday?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

TomasThunder619 said:


> Who is the best woman in lucha libre? For me its AAA's Sexy Star.
> 
> Did you see Neveah's wardrobe malfunction at CZW Super Saturday?


I remember her shifting her top a few times, but I don't remember a visible malfunction. When was it?


Oh, and since it is SHIMMER weekend, anyone posting spoilers?


----------



## Punkhead

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I remember her shifting her top a few times, but I don't remember a visible malfunction. When was it?
> 
> 
> Oh, and since it is SHIMMER weekend, anyone posting spoilers?


When she received chops to boobs in the corner one boob came out of her top.


----------



## Even Flow

Figured i'd post the Shimmer results since nobody has done so yet

Volume 45:



> SPARKLE
> December vs Angelus Layne. December def Layne via rollup using the tights.
> 
> SHIMMER Volume 45
> Courtney Rush def. Rhia O’Reilly via Olympic Slam
> 
> Athena cuts a promo on Mercedes Martinez saying that she’s going to show that the young talent can hang with the main eventers.
> 
> Mena Libra and Melanie Cruise def. Veda Scott and Shazza McKenzie via top rope leg drop from Cruise to Shazza.
> 
> Nicole Matthews promo. She says she has title match against Melissa. Saraya interrupts her and says she has a plan and wants to do more than just beat Melissa.
> 
> Sara Del Rey def. Leon via powerbomb.
> 
> Promo with Mia Yim and Jessie McKay. They say they’re having a friendly match but they both want a shot at the title.
> 
> Saraya def. Davina Rose via modified single leg Boston Crab.
> 
> Segment with Kellie Skater. She says she’s of being seen as a joke and she’s going to prove herself against Ray.
> 
> Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay next.
> 
> Jessie def. Mia via Boyfriend Stealer. The two embrace afterwards.
> 
> Video from Madison Eagles saying she WILL be back to Shimmer someday.
> 
> Ray def. Kellie Skater via Sky Twister Press. After the match, Ray holds up Skater’s hand up in respect.
> 
> Backstage interview with Cheerleader Melissa. She says she won’t let Nicole Matthews beat her tonight.
> 
> Hailey Hatred and Kalamity def. LuFisto and Kana after a running powerbomb from Hatred on LuFisto.
> 
> Mercedes Martinez cuts a promo on Athena backstage.
> 
> Portia Perez def. Christina Von Eerie with a superkick.
> 
> Ayumi Kurihara and Ayako Hamada def. Re-X to retain the SHIMMER Tag Titles after Hamada hits Danger with the AP Cross.
> 
> Athena def. Mercedes Martinez via O-Face in a AMAZING match that got an standing ovation from the crowd. Must see.
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa def. Nicole Matthews to retain SHIMMER Title. Shady tactics from Canadian Ninjas. After match, Portia Perez laid out Melissa.


Volume 46:



> Courtney Rush def. Sassy Stephie with an Olympic Slam.
> 
> Saraya def. Veda Scott via submission, but the decision is reversed after Saraya fails to break the hold after the bell was rung. Winner: Veda Scott. Saraya flips out.
> 
> LuFisto def. NY Knockout Nikki via Mangalizer.
> 
> Sara Del Rey vs Leva Bates (dressed as Hawkeye from The Avengers) is next.
> 
> Del Rey def. Leva via Royal Butterfly.
> 
> Post-match, Del Rey attacks Leva and Allison Danger makes the save and gets into with Del Rey.
> 
> Ray/Leon def. Mia Yim/Davina Rose via Swanton Bomb from Leon on Davina.
> 
> Promo from Portia Perez. She says she’s going to beat Melissa. Saraya interrupts and says she’ll pay Portia double what she paid Nicole.
> 
> KC Spinelli vs Kellie Skater next.
> 
> Skater def. Spinelli via Skate and Destroy.
> 
> Jessie McKay def. MsChif via rollup and is next in line for a title shot.
> 
> Sara Del Rey approaches Melissa backstage to be her partner against Regeneration-X, but she refuses. Courtney Rush volunteers, but gets turned down.
> 
> Nicole Matthews def. Athena via rope assisted Vancouver Maneuver.
> 
> Sara Del Rey asks Nicole Matthews to be her partner but is turned down. Courtney Rush tries to volunteer again, but Sara refuses again.
> 
> Mercedes Martinez def. Kana via Fisherman’s Buster.
> 
> Sara Del Rey runs into Lacey outside and asks her to team with her. Lacey laughs her off and refuses. Courtney Rush shows up again and tricks Del Rey into being partners.
> 
> Ayako Hamada and Ayumi Kurihara def. Kalamity and Hailey Hatred to retain the tag titles after Ayumi hits an exploder suplex on Kalamity.
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa def. Portia Perez via Air Raid Crash. Post match, Nicole comes out and attacks Melissa, and Jessie McKay makes the save. Jessie tries to help Melissa up but Melissa tells her off, saying she trusts no one.


Volume 47:



> SPARKLE
> Nikki St. John def. Angelus Layne via running bulldog.
> 
> Volume 47
> The show kicks off with a video from Serena Deeb saying she wishes she could be here and she has had some of her best moments at Shimmer. She thanks the fans and the company. She tells all the girls to kick some ass.
> 
> Rhia O’Reilly def. Taylor Made via double underhook DDT.
> 
> Kellie Skater def. Veda Scott via Skate and Destroy.
> 
> Kalamity def. KC Spinelli via Kalamityville Horror.
> 
> Jessie McKay about her title shot. Saraya inteferes and threatens Jessie. She says she needs Jessie to do something for her and will rip her head off if she doesn’t.
> 
> Kana/LuFisto def. MsChif/Christina Von Eerie via submission.
> 
> Hilarious Sara Del Rey/Courtney Rush segment.
> 
> Athena def. Sassy Stephie via O-Face.
> 
> Canadian Ninjas def. Mia Yim/Davina Rose via Funky Cold Medina on Davina Rose.
> 
> Shazza McKenzie def. Saraya via DQ after Saraya refuses to break a hold using the ropes. After the match, Saraya has to be restrained and carried out.
> 
> Sara Del Rey and Courtney Rush (Death Rush) vs Regeneration-X (dressed as Super Mario Bros) is next.
> 
> Death Rush def. Re-X after Rush hits an Olympic slam on Danger. Death Rush’s odd couple gimmick is way over.
> 
> Mercedes Martinez def. Hailey Hatred via Fisherman Buster.
> 
> Interview with Melissa. She says she doesn’t trust Jessie McKay and that her motive is to gain the SHIMMER Championship.
> 
> Ayumi Kurihara and Ayako Hamada vs Ray and Leon for the tag titles is next.
> 
> Kurihara and Hamada def. Ray and Leon after Ayumi rolls up Leon.
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa def. Jessie McKay via Air Raid Crash. At one point, Jessie goes to use a steel chair, but stops herself. Saraya tries to interfere by giving Jessie a chain, but Jessie throws it out. Post match, Saraya attacks Melissa and a fight breaks out that takes about 8 guys to break up.


Volume 48:



> KC Spinelli def. NY Knockout Nikki via double underhook slam.
> 
> Mia Yim and Davina Rose def. Mena Libra and Melanie Cruise after Yim hits a Sky Twister Press on Libra.
> 
> Shazza McKenzie def. Rhia O’Reilly via overdrive.
> 
> Kana def. Kellie Skater via Kana Lock.
> 
> Leon def. LuFisto via frog splash.
> 
> Christina Von Eerie/MsChif def. Hailey Hatred/Kalamity agree MsChif hits Kalamity with The Desecrator.
> 
> Athena def. Ray via O-Face.
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa is attacked backstage by Saraya.
> 
> The Canadian Ninjas vs Regeneration-X (dressed as the Joker and Harley Quinn) vs The Queens Of Winning (Sara Del Rey and Courtney Rush) vs Ayako Hamada and Ayumi Kurihara in a four team elimination match for the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships.
> 
> * Regeneration-X is eliminated after Portia pins Leva with a rollup.
> 
> * Ayumi and Ayako are eliminated after Del Rey hits a powerbomb on Ayumi. New champs will be crowned tonight.
> 
> * The Queens Of Winning become new SHIMMER Tag Team Champions after Courtney pins Portia with a surprise rollup. Del Rey is not happy.
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa vs Sweet Saraya Knight next. Melissa’s knee is injured.
> 
> Sweet Saraya def. Cheerleader Melissa via submission using the ropes.
> 
> Melissa gets on the mic and says Saraya has unleashed a monster and she will get her title back.


----------



## smitlick

After all that time spent building Melissa to champion.. this happens. Jesus christ.


----------



## musdy

Of all the people to beat Melissa..... it's Saraya Knight??


----------



## fredcatcheur

Whutdahale !? 

Seriously, the more time goes by, the less I seem to get Shimmer's booking.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

It sounds weird, but it was built up the whole weekend.

Saraya put a hit on Melissa, had the Ninjas and indirectly McKay warm her up, beat the tar out of her before the title match, then aimed at the limb she injured.

Essentially, she did what Vin Gerard did to Eddie Kingston... If Eddie had the title.

Plus, Melissa is already extremely over. She doesn't exactly need the belt, and a storyline (hunting for Saraya) will be more exciting than the alternative (Melissa destroying the Ninjas and other heels).


----------



## fredcatcheur

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Essentially, she did what Vin Gerard did to Eddie Kingston... If Eddie had the title.


Except if Vin Gerard had won the Chikara title, i would probably have reacted the same : WTF.

(and I agree, Melissa doesn't need the title. But Saraya doesn't either. The same way Bully Ray doesn't need a title run to be over and a tremendous heel in TNA)


----------



## Obfuscation

I guess when I skimmed the SHIMMER results I didn't noticed that Melissa lost. Oh well. Perhaps with the current angle she could win it back. You know, become the first two time SHIMMER Champ and all that jazz.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

fredcatcheur said:


> Except if Vin Gerard had won the Chikara title, i would probably have reacted the same : WTF.
> 
> (and I agree, Melissa doesn't need the title. But Saraya doesn't either. The same way Bully Ray doesn't need a title run to be over and a tremendous heel in TNA)


I just remembered there's another part of it that I didn't bring up: This is the second Cheerleader Melissa feud that involves other companies. The Wesna one being the first.

So the build up wasn't just from the weekend. This is about five years worth.


I hope somebody, whether that's Saraya, or someone else, brings up WHY Saraya hates Cheerleader Melissa so much. Because kayfabe wise, it isn't because of the belt.


It's because during their 2007 feud in another fed, not did Melissa beat down Saraya, she also beat up a then 14 year old Britani Knight. Then months later, there was an infamous brawl between them that caused Saraya's knee to complete tear, a near career ending injury (which Melissa may have further damaged).


So yeah, the two have history. And that history connects with what happened last weekend. The majority of Saraya's submissions and attacks on everyone she fought against that weekend, including Melissa, were at the knees. That's where she injured Melissa, and with a lionstamer, that's how she won. 


However, I found this out via research and hearsay. I WISH SHIMMER would explain this though.



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I just remembered there's another part of it that I didn't bring up: This is the second Cheerleader Melissa feud that involves other companies. The Wesna one being the first.
> 
> So the build up wasn't just from the weekend. This is about five years worth.
> 
> 
> I hope somebody, whether that's Saraya, or someone else, brings up WHY Saraya hates Cheerleader Melissa so much. Because kayfabe wise, it isn't because of the belt.
> 
> 
> It's because during their 2007 feud in another fed, not did Melissa beat down Saraya, she also beat up a then 14 year old Britani Knight. Then months later, there was an infamous brawl between them that caused Saraya's knee to complete tear, a near career ending injury (which Melissa may have further damaged).
> 
> 
> So yeah, the two have history. And that history connects with what happened last weekend. The majority of Saraya's submissions and attacks on everyone she fought against that weekend, including Melissa, were at the knees. That's where she injured Melissa, and with a lionstamer, that's how she won.
> 
> 
> However, I found this out via research and hearsay. I WISH SHIMMER would explain this though.


And just when I bring this up... RingBellesOnline goes over it as well. Nice


http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/03/20/ringbelles-roundup-20-march-2012/#more-6795


----------



## thephenomenalone

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> And just when I bring this up... RingBellesOnline goes over it as well. Nice
> 
> 
> http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/03/20/ringbelles-roundup-20-march-2012/#more-6795


I'm pretty sure the matches (or at least one of them) took place in either RQW or on a Chickfight event here in the UK and seeing as neither promotion really runs anymore I wouldn't be surprised if Shimmer had struck a deal to use the footage. I remember there being a video package before the Melissa vs Wesna match showing their history before their first match in Shimmer.


----------



## UKW Wrestling

Good to see there's people talking about Women's wrestling in the UK (even if it was because of events that happened in the US!). Would be interested to hear any views about the UK scene and especially if anyone has spotted any up and coming new talent?


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

ALPHA FEMALE WINS EVE CHAMPIONSHIP!










The historic BritWresFest event at The Coronet Theatre in London played host to an equally historic title change as Germany's Alpha Female dethroned "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin for the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship!

The match, which saw just the second title change in the two year history of Pro-Wrestling:EVE, came to a conclusion after Sjodin injured her neck after a hard fall and even worse landing to the outside of the ring following an over the top rope cross arm-breaker.










Alpha targeted the injured neck immediately delivering a devestatng lariat for a near fall. Alpha signalled for a second however Sjodin ducked and attempted a German suplex but Alpha delivered hard back elbows to the neck forcing Sjodin to release the waist-lock and promptly fell victim to a monstrous chokeslam to the gasps of the audience who sensed a title change. Sjodin however somehow found it within herself to force her shoulder up a split second before the referee's hand hit the mat for the three count much to the shock and awe of those in attendance in addition to Alpha herself. Sensing that this was her biggest chance yet to win the Championship, Alpha signalled for the dangerous neck breaking Omega Plex but again somehow Sjodin found a way to reverse the hold and attempted to counter it with a northern lights supex but it just wasn't to be as the German Giant's weight on the neck of "The Female Fight Machine" was just too much to bare and Jenny was unable to complete the move. "The Professional Predator" that is Alpha Female quickly pounced on top of the injured Champion and locked in the dangerous Omega-Plex lifting Sjodin up at a high angle, dropping and compressing all of her own bodyweight on top of the neck and bridging with the hold for the match winning three count!

A rapturous reaction was heard from the incredible fifteen hundred plus wrestling fans in attendance as they witnessed the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship change hands for just the second time since its inception.

The Championship has now gone from around the waist of a Machine to being around the waist of Monster! It took everything the Monster had to dethrone the incredible near ten month reign of Jenny Sjodin who after defeating Britani Knight for the EVE Championship on June 4 2011 went into EVE title matches as defending Champion a whopping eight times. During that period "The Female Fight Machine" racked up victories against the likes of "The Lancashire Terrier" April Davids, "Portugal's Perfect Athlete" Shanna and the legendary Emi Sakura.










Everyone at Pro-Wrestling:EVE would like to both thank and congratulate Jenny Sjodin for her amazing tenure as EVE Champion in addition to congratulating the NEW Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion Alpha Female!


----------



## shimmer_fan

congrats to Alpha Female!! 

btw SHIMMER has already announced the next set of live tapings: October 27 & 28, be there.

I kinda was hoping they'd have another show around june/july, I know it's what everyone says, but I wish SHIMMER ran more frequently.


----------



## fludder99

Im the promoter for Preston City Wrestling, I just filmed our last event in 3D and had a Pro Wrestling Eve match between Kayleigh Ray and Carmel Jacobs. It will be available soon on 3D Blu Ray also on DVD and Blu Ray.

Sorry for shilling just I know there is little if any 3D womens matches?


----------



## lobotaro

Why would an independent promotion film its event in 3D?


----------



## AthenaMark

Just watched *Shimmer #43 and 44*...all I can is this without being a spoiler:

Athena RULES
Nicole Matthews shocks the world
Melissa is without peer and STILL the best in the industry
Kana is a wrestling fan's wet dream
Britani Knight is no joke
Serena and Portia had a very good No Holds Barred match


----------



## mk92071

Shimmer Vol. 1 – 11/6/05

Note: Never watched Shimmer, so why not start from the beginning? 

- The show starts with the ring announcer asking all of the women that will be participating to come out to the ring. When they fill the ring there are about 20 of them maybe? A girl gets on the microphone (assuming an official), and she thanks the crowd for supporting women’s wrestling. They take a group shot. 
*
Tiana Ringer vs. Shantelle Taylor*
They kick off the match by locking up and it leads to some quick grappling. Shantelle goes for a quick cover for 2. They exchange waist locks, and there is some very impressive cartwheels. Shantelle hits some knees and applies a head lock. She hits a shoulder tackle for 2. Shantelle back on the advantage, but Tiana works her into the corner and hits a side slam for 2. Tiana hits Shantelle with knees and mocks Shantelle, before getting a 2. Tiana beats Shantelle down, but she soon comes back with strikes. She hits a snap mare into a cover for 2. Tiana kicks her in the head to take advantage. Tiana uses some heelish tactics and works Shantelle’s back with several back breakers. Shantelle lights Tiana up with some chops, but this is short lived. Tiana gets control with some kicks and applies a camel clutch. Shantelle comes back with some clotheslines and a head scissors. She hits a chin breaker and a drop kick for 2! They exchange chops to the chest, but Tiana hits a vertical suplex for the 2! Shantelle starts to get momentum, but she eats a boot. Tiana gets a 2, before she elevates Shantelle to the top. Shantelle settles herself and hits a missile drop kick for 3 at ~8:38! Fun match. Solid, but nothing outstanding. ***3/4
*
- Team Blondage come out and they talk about how hot they are or something and say they’ll run the show.
*
Team Blondage vs. Cindy Rogers and Nikki Roxx*
Team Blondage start off the match on the floor getting counted out. They pose and mess around, but the crowd calls them chickens. They break the count and go back to the floor. They argue who should go first, and they finally get to the ring when their opponent’s get out of the ring. As soon as they get back in the ring, they hit the floor. They finally get into the ring. What a waste of 2 minutes. Roxx starts for her team, and she does a quick exchange with one of the girls from the opposing team. The two chain wrestle, for a minute until Nikki tags Cindy in. She beats down on her opponent with several grapples until she makes the tag. Cindy gets the upper hand and they double-team their opponent. Nikki is now legal, and Team Blondage uses heel tactics to get the advantage and maintain control on Nikki. They beat her down until she makes a comeback, and they get the hot tag. Rogers beats down both of Team Blondage and she gets a nearfall, before she is tossed to the floor. Nikki is on the floor now too. Rogers is on the apron and she goes for a sunset flip. The Team Blondage girl collapses on her and grabs the ropes for leverage. The referee doesn’t see it and he counts the 3 at ~12:55! Very average match. Nothing good and a really long control angle. I don’t like Team Blondage from this sample alone. **3/4*

*Rain vs. Ariel*
Rain mocks Ariel’s height to start the match, and she takes her down. Aries is upset and slaps her. They are on the floor, and Aries is slamming Rain into the side of the ride. She rolls her back into the ring, but Ariel catches rain with a kick and slam. Ariel hits a series of slaps followed by a few clotheslines. She hits a scoop slam for 2. Rain catches Ariel with a knee and a few strikes to gain control. She uses dirty tactics to keep control, and Ariel is tossed to the floor. Rain hits a few strikes, and she gets in the ring covering Ariel for 2. Ariel soon makes a comeback with a seated dropkick for 2. Rain gets the upper hand shortly after, and she goes to the hair. Rain dominates, but Ariel gets a few seconds of hope with chops in the corner. Rain hits a few knees to Ariel’s back, and she follows with some kicks to the gut. Rain hits a corner drop kick for a 2! Ariel is lifted up in an electric chair, but she counters into a victory roll for 2! Rain smashes her with a clothesline for 2! Ariel gets a boot up in the corner and she hits a tornado DDT! They’re both down! They trade strikes on their knees, and Ariel wins the battle with a trio of snap suplexs for the 2! Northern lights to Rain for 2! Rain hits an inverted DDT out of nowhere for 2! She goes for the electric chair, but Ariel hits an ace crusher for the 3 at ~8:45! Very solid match. Once again nothing amazing. ***3/4*

*Lexie Fyfe vs. Christie Ricci*
They lock up and they go to the wristlock spot. They chain wrestle a bit, but there is nothing substantial. Christie does a few arm drag spots, and they look pretty bad. She goes on to apply a dross arm breaker. Lexie gets the advantage, and she works Christie over with heelish tactics. Lexie ends up going up top, but Christie hits the ropes to crotch her. Christie meets her up top and hits a superplex. Christie hits a sloppy series of strikes for a 2, and she goes for a splash only to have Lexie get her knees up. She hits a TKO to Christie for the 3 at ~8:23. Everything looked sloppy. Nothing was good. ***

*Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif*
Melissa starts off hitting several forearms, but MsChif screams at her. They staredown, before Melissa hits more forearms. MsChif screams more, and Melissa screams back. This leads to a quick series of moves that gives MsChif the upper hand. MsChif applies a unique submission to Melissa, after she had worked the arm. Melissa gets the advantage and hits a belly to back suplex. Melissa maintains her advantage with aggressive offense. Melissa locks MsChif in a unique submission that makes MsChif kick herself in the back of the head. MsChif gets the advantage, after a crazy reversal that puts Melissa in an awkward position. Melissa escapes, and she takes advantage of MsChif and works her leg. Melissa is brutal with her offense despite her nice appearance, and she is beating MsChif down. Eventually, the two start trading chops on the floor! MsChif almost gets the advantage, but Melissa maintains control. When the get back in the ring, Melissa goes for a back to back piledriver, but MsChif escapes. MsChif tries to get a comeback, but is stopped. Melissa whips her into the ropes, but MsChif hits a springboard moonsault onto Melissa! MsChif has a short lived offense, until Melissa hits a couple turnbuckle dropkicks. She goes for a third, but MsChif hits a drop toe hold sending her into the corner. MsChif does some corner stomps and she gets a 2! MsChif goes for a huricanrana, but Melissa reverses it into a sitout Powerbomb. A little delay, and Melissa gets a 2! Melissa is going for the back to back piledriver again, but MsChif escapes and hits a DDT for the 3 at about 15:03! Lots of solid stuff. An all out war in a women’s match is unique and that is what we got here. Great action and very entertaining. ****1/4*
*
Beth Phoenix vs. Allison Danger*
The circle the ring and lock up, but Beth gets a headlock. The pace quickens and they criss cross. Danger stops and Phoenix wears herself out. Danger applies a wristlock. They grapple back and forth, both of them getting some offense. Danger begins to dominate and she focuses on her arm. Phoenix gets the advantage back and she hits some mean chops. Danger blocks one and hits a series of her own chops. Phoenix used some dirty tactics to get the advantage and she hit a vertical suplex for a nearfall. Beth maintains the advantage using heel tactics like choking Danger with her wrist tape. Danger had hope on a few occasions with roll up variations, but Beth always got back on the advantage. Allison comes back with a few forearms and a neckbreaker for the 2. Danger goes to whip Beth into the other ropes, but Beth catches her with a northern lights for 2! Beth goes for a Beth Valley Driver, but Danger slips off. Beth goes for a roll up for 2! Danger reverses it into a roll up of her own to get the 3 at ~10:43! I loved seeing Beth pull out a few comedy spots, and the match was entertaining. This looks like the start of a feud. *****

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Sara Del Rey *
They lock up, but Sara works Mercedes into the ropes. She lets her out with a clean break. They lock up again, this time Mercedes works Sara into the ropes and gives the clean break. They lock up and they begin to chain wrestle. A long series of chain wrestling and grappling, until they start trading forearms and chops. Del Rey nails a vertical suplex, but Mercedes no sells. Mercedes gets a quick spring of offense before Del Rey gets the advantage. Out of nowhere, Martinez hits a neckbreaker onto the knee for 2. Mercedes keeps the offense hitting a suplex and working her with a chin lock. Del Rey hits a knee to Mercedes Martinez and goes for a Powerbomb. Mercedes won’t let it happen, but Del Rey clocks her with a clothesline for the 2. Del Rey controls the match for a bit, but Mercedes gets some momentum and ties Del Rey up in a submission. Mercedes beats Del Rey with several strikes, but Del Rey nails Mercedes with a double arm strike. Del Rey nails a few big boots, but Mercedes pops right back up. Sara gets a 2, and they she nails Mercedes with a Powerbomb. Martinez dodges a corner move, and she hits a German suplex with a delayed cover for 2! Martinez ties Del Rey up, and she takes a breather in the corner. Mercedes hits a dropkick to Del Rey and gets a 2! Mercedes goes for a fisherman buster, but Sara gets a roll up for 2! Sara hits an Okana roll for 2! Sara nails a bridging German suplex for another 2! A quick exchange and Mercedes hits a backslide for 2! She hits a small package for 2! Mercedes gets Del Rey up and hit an exploder for 2! Mercedes applies a camel clutch! After holding onto the move for a bit she covers Del Rey for 2! Mercedes hits a butterfly suplex rolled into a submission. The crowd is chanting to tap! Del Rey just barely gets the ropes! They trade shots on their knees! Their on their feet trading shots. Del Rey falls to the knees and gets a kick to the chest! One minute remaining. Mercedes goes for a big boot, but Del Rey moves. Del Rey locks in a standing butterfly submission! Mercedes won’t tap! Mercedes escapes from the hold! They trade shots, and Mercedes hits a fisherman buster! One! Two! Ding ding ding! 20 minute time limit draw. (on my time it’s only 19:07). This was a great match. Fantastic wrestling, but there were a few weak looking moves. Match of the night so far. ****1/2*

*Lacey vs. Daizee Haze*
Lacey catches Daizee with a knee and a shoulder tackle. Daizee goes for a hip toss, but Lacey hits an arm drag. Lacey taunts the crowd, and Daizee hits her with an arm drag. She keeps the arm and this leads to some chain wrestling. There series ends when Lacey rolls Daizee up while holding her hair. The referee catches this, and Lacey has a bitch fit about how she was covering her. Lacey goes outside for a breather. Lacey showboats and mocks Daizee’s height. They go for a grecko roman knuckle lock and Lacey quickly applies an omoplata. Daizee works the arm a little bit, and the pace starts to quicken. Daizee goes to dive on Lacey in the corner, but she moves out of the way. Lacey dominates a little, but Daizee is quick to comeback with flying headscissors and a couple of clotheslines. Lacey goes to the floor. Daizee goes up top, but Lacey shoves her off the top into the center of the ring. Lacey starts to control the match and she gets a few near falls. Lacey goes for a scoop slam, but Daizee reversed that into a victory roll for the 2! Lacey gets the advantage once more though, shortly after the hold. Daizee gets a few roll ups out of nowhere, but she is destroyed for a few minutes. Daizee evades a knee in the corner, and she follows up with some chops. She runs at Lacey in the corner and eats a boot! Lacey is back on control! Lacey hit a damn near lethal spin kick for 2! Lacey is just brutal with a bow and arrow hold now. I’m really feeling bad for Daizee. Lacey is just beating the tar out of her. Daizee finally gets some momentum, when she is hung in the tree of woe. She hits a couple kicks to the head, and she grabs Lacey’s head. She connects with a spinning chin breaker. Daizee is smashing Lacey with strikes and she hits a couple knees to the face! Yakuza kick! 2! Daizee is going up top, and she hits a leaping lariat for 2! Daizee is going up top, but Lacey crotches her. Lacey hits a twisting neckbreaker for 2! She covers again for 2! Daizee is lifted up for a power move, but Daizee rolls her up for 2! Lacey hits the TKO! 2! Lacey goes for the implant DDT, but nobody home. Daizee fights back and hits the heart punch followed by her signature snapmare driver for 3 at ~22:21! Awesome stuff. They really got me to feel bad for Daizee. The whole finishing stretch was great. A very deserving main event. ****1/2*

Overall: Nothing too bad on the show. Only Team Blondage and Lexie Fyfe/Cristie Ricci were really bad. The rest of the show was solid to good matches. The second half of the card was very strong, and the last 2 matches were particularly good. Really enjoyable show. I also think there clocks were running fast, since whenever they called out that it was 5 minutes into a match etc. I was always around 40secs to a minute behind them.


----------



## virus21

Got done with Shimmer 41 and 42. Pretty good, even if I didn't know everyone on the show. Someone needs to sign Leva Bates, gimmick and all. She is just a doll and in this age a cosplayer gimmick would get over. Speaking of which, when did Lufisto and MsChif start cosplaying?

Serena Deeb, please get well. Your to talented to be out. And am I to assume this and the next volumes are the last ones Britani Knight did before WWE signed her?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

virus21 said:


> Got done with Shimmer 41 and 42. Pretty good, even if I didn't know everyone on the show. Someone needs to sign Leva Bates, gimmick and all. She is just a doll and in this age a cosplayer gimmick would get over. Speaking of which, when did Lufisto and MsChif start cosplaying?
> 
> Serena Deeb, please get well. Your to talented to be out. And am I to assume this and the next volumes are the last ones Britani Knight did before WWE signed her?


Yup. Britani's last match is on Volume 44. And it's a great one.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished my 1st WSU Show being 4th Anniversary. Really average beside the Serena vs Mercedes match. Production really wasn't great either. Also watching Shimmer Vol 43 slowly on my phone.


----------



## mk92071

*Shimmer Vol. 2 - 11/6/05 *

Krissy Vaine vs. Cindy Rogers
*

Lexie Fyfe vs. Nikki Roxx
*1/4

Tiana Ringer and Cheerleader Melissa vs. Ariel and Shantelle Taylor
**1/2

Amber O'Neal vs. Christie Ricci
*

Rain vs. Allison Danger
**1/2

Beth Phoenix vs. MsChif
***

Mercedes Martinez vs. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze
***

*Shimmer Vol. 3 - 2/12/06*

Rain vs. Nikki Roxx 
**1/4

Amber O'Neal vs. Cindy Rogers vs. Tiana Ringer
*

Lorelei Lee vs. Maha Hosaka
*

Lexie Fyfe vs. MsChif
*1/2

Cheerleader Melissa vs. Shantelle Taylor 
**3/4

Allison Danger vs. Rebecca Knox
***

Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey
***1/4​


----------



## Platt

> NEW WOMEN'S PROMOTION ASSOCIATED WITH SHIMMER TO DEBUT THIS JULY IN FLORIDA, ALL EVENTS WILL BE CARRIED VIA iPPV
> by Mike Johnson @ 10:12 AM on 5/19/2012
> 
> Sal Hamouai and Dave Prazak will be debuting a new women's promotion on 7/20 in Ybor Beach, Florida. The promotion will be a sister promotion to Prazak's SHIMMER.
> 
> The idea here is to run monthly in between SHIMMER DVD tapings since SHIMMER only tapes DVDs a few weekends a year and there is a plethora of talent looking to work for the promotion. So, these monthly shows will bridge the time between the SHIMMER tapings, giving the women more work and also providing a place for newer talents to try and make their name.
> 
> Former WCW and TNA star Daffney and Lexie Fyfe are also heavily involved in the promotion.
> 
> The company is currently assembling their talent roster and have signed an exclusive deal with the venue they will be running.


Should be interesting.


----------



## PRODIGY

I really like the idea.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

If Sal has his hands on it and is anything like DGUSA/EVOLVE, production will be quality end of. Given Sal and Prazak's past affiliation with Full Impact Pro it wouldn't surprise to me see some cross promotion on that end as well. Regardless, a new women's promotion is exactly what the doctor ordered for SHIMMER. Companies like WSU and ACW can only do so much and being based in Florida will help some of the girls get noticed by WWE and FCW affiliates. Wish them the best.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

A little more news. Gabe's involved too

MORE ON NEW WOMEN'S PROMOTION COMING TO iPPV
by Mike Johnson @ 3:58 PM on 5/19/2012

Some more notes on the new women's promotion that will launch this July in Ybor City, Florida with monthly iPPV events.

Promoter Sal Hamaoui, when asked for comment about the creation of the company, said, "I’ve been involved with SHIMMER from the very start and I’m very proud what Dave (Prazak) and everyone at SHIMMER have done to legitimize woman’s pro wrestling. I’m extremely happy to be part of this expansion and very excited to be working with such a talented and driven group of exceptional people."

Of course where Hamaoui is, Gabe Sapolsky isn't far behind. Sapolsky will be involved in supervisory/promotional role with the new promotion. Florida Underground Wrestling promoter Dontay Brown will also be part of the senior management and in charge of promotions.

The company will be running monthly events in Ybor City, although they are looking at additional markets in Florida to run regularly.

They have come up with a name for the company, but won't be unveiling it until their logo is released in about a week.

Lexie Fyfe, who is an agent with SHIMMER, will work in that same capacity with this group, as well as a liaison between the two promotions. Daffney has been instrumental since the inception of the new promotion, will be working closely with Prazak & Hamaoui securing talent for the new promotion. She's also going to have a role as part of the storylines.

Read more: http://shimmerwomen.proboards.com/i...tion=display&thread=4507&page=2#ixzz1vMKXlui3


----------



## PRODIGY

This new promotion is sounding better and better.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NEW WOMEN'S iPPV PROMOTION RELEASES NAME AND FIRST DATE DETAILS*

_tSHINE, the new women's promotion based out of Ybor City, Florida will have their first show on 7/20 at the Orpheum. The promotion will be running regularly on iPPV at WWNLive.com._

PWInsider

tSHINE is how it's wrote on PWI but i'm pretty sure that it's a typo and they're called SHINE.


----------



## Platt

Yeah it's just Shine, not a huge fan of the name. Hopefully they release DVDs as well as doing iPPV so I can follow them.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Man Prazak sure love those kinds of names doesn't he? SHIMMER, SHINE (hmm... I can't see correlation at all there >_>)

Whatever, as long as they can retain some of the more prominent female workers from SHIMMER in addition to showcasing some new Florida talent it should be great.


----------



## musdy

Don't forget SPARKLE.


----------



## virus21

Platt said:


> Yeah it's just Shine, not a huge fan of the name. Hopefully they release DVDs as well as doing iPPV so I can follow them.


Jem???


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

So, you have to Shine to Sparkle before you can SHIMMER...

*SHINE Wrestling presents*

*SHINE 1*
_July 20, 2012
8 PM Bell Time

The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Ave.
Ybor City, FL_











I'm exited to see this but not Reby Sky, she absolutely dreadful in the ring.
Fingers crossed she's just there for Death Rey to murder

FAQ's(Answered By Dave Prazak)

*1) How long will each iPPV be? Typical 2 1/2-3 hour wrestling show? * _Regular length wrestling shows._
*2) How much does the iPPV cost?* 
*3) When will tickets go on sale and how much are they?*
_Not sure what the iPPV price or the ticket prices will be, look for WWN to announce that info when it's determined._
*4) Will there be dvd's released?* _Yes, there will be DVDs of it._

And look for a few names to be announced each week until the show.










Next 3 women announced for _SHINE 1 in Tampa on 7/20_

*Leva Bates
Christina Von Eerie
Jazz*










*Su Yung
Rain
Veda Scott*










3 more names have been added:

*Mercedes Martinez
Cherry Bomb
Kimberly*


----------



## Kazzenn

A SDR/Jazz match would be awesome.


----------



## smitlick

whos Kimberly?


----------



## THECHAMPION

The filter on those pictures make the girls look awful.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

smitlick said:


> whos Kimberly?


I remember her in a SPARKLE match or two, but beyond that, I don't really know her.


So far, this line up has had a few people I like, some I knew were going to be there but wasn't excited for, and few I just wanted to stay away.

Odd mix.


----------



## Kazzenn

THECHAMPION said:


> The filter on those pictures make the girls look awful.


Also this. Reby Sky looks faker than usual and SDR has half her face sagging off.


----------



## Platt

Shame they couldn't wait till after Saturday to announce Rain.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Lineup looks good, I'm" shocked that Jazz and Rain are still wrestling, haven't heard from them in years, either that or I've probably been out of the loop. Same for Cherry Bomb still wrestling as well, she kind of fell off the radar a few years back. I have to agree that some of those pictures are very unflattering.


----------



## virus21

Matt_Yoda said:


> Lineup looks good, I'm" shocked that Jazz and Rain are still wrestling, haven't heard from them in years, either that or I've probably been out of the loop. Same for Cherry Bomb still wrestling as well, she kind of fell off the radar a few years back. I have to agree that some of those pictures are very unflattering.


Rain was wrestling in WSU off and on


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Nikki Roxx 
Tracy Taylor
Jayme Jameson*

Have been added

Kimberly wrestled as Kimberley Maddox for Sparkle last year and mainly works for WXW in Florida.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

It's like each of these posters has someone who's great, someone who's up and coming (or has potential), and someone I'm wary of.

In fact, that's exactly how each poster is.


----------



## Lazyking

i'm actually looking forward to this... Always liked Shimmer although I've only seen one show, I keep putting off getting a show because I can't get every show for completeist sake.

Do you think Shimmer storylines could carry over? The shimmer title get defended in Shine? Or will Shine have it's own titles?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Lazyking said:


> i'm actually looking forward to this... Always liked Shimmer although I've only seen one show, I keep putting off getting a show because I can't get every show for completeist sake.
> 
> Do you think Shimmer storylines could carry over? The shimmer title get defended in Shine? Or will Shine have it's own titles?


Dave Prazak said the storyline will cross over and by that i would expect that SHIMMER Title will be featured but i would expect them to crown their own champion at some point too.

*RESISTANCE Pro TV - Episode 1 (6/10/12) *

_RESISTANCE Pro, the promotion which features input from Smashing Pumpkins star Billy Corgan, has begun its own television show via YouTube, highlighting portions of past events.

The women of R-PRO are featured in the very first segment of the first episode with a Women’s Title match on offer. The match features champion Melanie Cruise defending against Shelly Martinez, Sassy Stephie and others._


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Honestly, I'd be more happy if Prazak just made SHIMMER 1 or 2 big weekend shows while promoting SHINE shows throughout the rest of year so that way storylines can lead to a big SHIMMER weekend every year and allow easier title transitions and kill continuity issues.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Taylor Made
Daffney
Allysin Kay*

have been added.


----------



## Even Flow

Figured Daffney would be on the card somehow. Been a while I think since she's wrestled (since she got released by TNA?) so it'll be good to see her back in the ring


----------



## PRODIGY

Glad to see Daffney added to the card. One of my fav women wrestlers.


----------



## smitlick

Im all for the promotion of your shows but please dont post these massive pictures. Kills my browser.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*You can now order the show here:*

http://wwnlive.com/event-shine-7-20-12.html






*nCw Femmes Fatales IX Results*_ - Courtesy of RingBelles Online _



Spoiler: .



Preliminary Fight: Serphanitina pinned Mileena D-Bomb (subbing for Milouu) with a powerbomb. After the match, Serphantina put a snake on Mileena, a la Jake Roberts.

1. Angie Skye (w/ Kath Von Goth) pinned Leah Von Dutch with the Impaler. Von Dutch apparently had Skye pinned with a springboard moonsault, but Von Goth pulled the referee to the outside, leading to the finish.

2. Missy pinned Deziree with a reverse russian legsweep. Short match, but well received by the crowd

3. Veda Scott pinned Mary Lee Rose (w/ Madamoiselle Rachelle) after Rachelle tripped Rose. Rose had earlier gotten angry at Rachelle for not helping her. Rachelle dumps Mary, who then attempts to attack Rachelle. The Midwest Militia hit the ring and explain that Mlle Rachelle is with *them* now. As the Militia prepared to attack the fallen MLR, Courtney Rush runs in to make the save. Rush offers Rose the chance to be in the corner of the Rush Revolution later this evening. Rose accepts.

4. SHIMMER Tag Titles Contendership: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews bt Sweet Cherrie & Cherry Bomb via pinball when Portia pins Sweet Cherrie with a schoolgirl. Perez had earlier sent Cherry Bomb into the ropes, colliding with Sweet Cherrie – but after the match, Cherry Bomb turned on Sweet Cherrie.

5. LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez ends in a double countout. Martinez assaulted LuFisto on the ramp before the match and they had a wild brawl, both in and out of the ring. LuFisto dived onto Martinez with a MOONSAULT off the top rope to the floor. The two continued to brawl until both women were counted out.

_– Announced for NCW:FF X on November 3rd – Athena, Hailey Hatred and Saraya Knight –_

6. Pink Flash Kira pinned She Nay Nay with a schoolgirl
– Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews come out to demand their Tag Title shot. Courtney Rush wants to fight and defend her belts, but Sara Del Rey does not. Del Rey offers to forfeit her belt, but referee Bryce Remsburg refused. The impromptu match is on…

7. SHIMMER Tag Team Championship: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews bt Courtney Rush & Sara Del Rey to win the Titles when Portia pins Rush following a Superkick after Matthews had hit Rush with a chairshot to the stomach. Del Rey simply walked out on her partner, never tagging in once. – *NEW CHAMPIONS*

8. Cheerleader Melissa pinned Kc Spinelli following an Air Raid Crash.

9. Jessicka Havok, Allysin Kay & Sassy Stephie (with Madamoiselle Rachelle) beat Courtney Rush, Cat Power & Xandra Bale (with Mary Lee Rose) when Havok counters a headscissors from Bale into a powerbomb for the pinfall.

10. Championnat International Femmes Fatales: Kalamity pins Sara Del Rey with a Kalamity Driver to successfully retain the FF Championship.

http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/07/07/ncw-femmes-fatales-ix-results/



Courtney Rush & Sara Del Rey losing the SHIMMER Tag Team Titles so quickly is prompting people to think that either SDR has signed a deal with WWE(She was seen on camera on the last FCW show) or Rush has been signed by TNA(She did a Gut Check Challenge in Canada last week) either way, The Canadian Ninja's are 2 time SHIMMER Tag Team Champions.

Just Announced for SHINE 1 -

Nikki Roxx vs. Rain
Veda Scott vs. Kimberly
Santana Garrett vs. Tina San Antonio
Tracy Taylor & Su Yung v/s Allysin Kay & Taylor Made
Reby Sky v/s Jayme Jameson


----------



## Rhawk

I cant believe I forgot to watch Pro Wrestling EVE last night, but a part of me is glad since I saw the results and I'm not sure I would have enjoyed it tbh, not without my girl becky james anyway...

Really looking forward to this Shine promotion though, they look well established, including their website. Might buy this one, hopefully I will...


----------



## erockstar_

The promos seem pretty good. Are these girls any good?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHINE 1 Results:
1. Veda Scott defeated Kimberly with a version of Daizee Haze‘s Mind Trip.
2. Santana Garrett pinned Tina San Antonio with a roll-up.
It has been announced that SHINE 2 will take place on August 17.
3. Allysin Kay & Taylor Made beat Tracy Taylor & Su Yung after Kay pinned Yung following an Ace Crusher.
4. Christina Von Eerie defeated Cherry Bomb with the 138 (sidewalk slam into a faceplant).
5. Reby Sky pinned Jayme Jameson following a Twist Of Fate.
Jazz and Mercedes Martinez had a confrontation – that could wind up being a match for SHINE 2…
5. Mercedes Martinez beat Leva Bates with a Fisherman Buster.
6. Rain pinned Nikki Roxx with a tights-assisted roll-up. Roxx chased Rain to the back.
7. Jazz pinned Sara Del Rey with the Jazz Stinger.

These results are from Ringbelles Online, go along to read there toughts on the match and see a few pics
http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/07/20/shine-1-results/#more-9317

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Talent for SHINE 2 August 17;

Daffney – Live Event Hostess
Rain
Mercedes Martinez
MsChif
Jazz
SHIMMER Tag Team Champion – Portia Perez
Christina Von Eerie
Leva Bates
Sassy Stephie
Jessicka Havok
Reby Sky
Santana
Allysin Kay
Taylor Made
Su Yung
Mia Yim
Taeler Hendrix
Heidi Lovelace
Josie


----------



## PRODIGY

I hope Cheerleader Melissa gets added to the card. Also Jessicka Havok is becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Combat Analyst

How's Roxxi doing?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Combat Analyst said:


> How's Roxxi doing?


She barely wrestles now, just a few select shows now and again. She's a personal trainer and does lots of fitness competitions. 
Same as Rain, she's a yoga instructor and is getting married this year and has hinted that she'll be retiring next year.


----------



## Combat Analyst

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She barely wrestles now, just a few select shows now and again. She's a personal trainer and does lots of fitness competitions.
> Same as Rain, she's a yoga instructor and is getting married this year and has hinted that she'll be retiring next year.


Sucks, She's 32.


----------



## sharkboy22

Holy shit it's been forever since I dropped a post in here. Anyway, I've fallen back with my SHIMMER and the last episode I saw was the brawl between Saraya and Britani Knight. No spoilers please (although I know the majr spoiler already but not the outcome of it so shhh). Yeah, I'll get back to SHIMMER once I've returned from my vacation in Canada. I'm using the neighbor's wifi and it's not unlimited so I can't download shit. I've been looking for SHIMMER DVDs in stores though but I can't find any. Are they available exclusively online on their site? I know it won't do much but it's my fave indy promotion and I'll like to just help them out. Problem is no one in my family has a credit card. Unless they accept money order?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy shit it's been forever since I dropped a post in here. Anyway, I've fallen back with my SHIMMER and the last episode I saw was the brawl between Saraya and Britani Knight. No spoilers please (although I know the majr spoiler already but not the outcome of it so shhh). Yeah, I'll get back to SHIMMER once I've returned from my vacation in Canada. I'm using the neighbor's wifi and it's not unlimited so I can't download shit. I've been looking for SHIMMER DVDs in stores though but I can't find any. Are they available exclusively online on their site? I know it won't do much but it's my fave indy promotion and I'll like to just help them out. Problem is no one in my family has a credit card. Unless they accept money order?


SHIMMER DVD's are sold at highspots http://www.highspots.com/c/SHIMMER.html and the official SHIMMER site http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.co.uk/p/dvds.html were they take paypal(Much more safe than credit cards)


----------



## Matt_Yoda

This thread doesn't get a lot of action anymore but regardless it's still the women's wrestling thread and since I don't think it has been mentioned but Drew Codeiro (Owner of Beyond Wrestling) has officially purchased WSU Wrestling. There has seemingly been a mixed reaction but I think this'll be great for WSU's exposure and the new owner seems really enthusiastic about the promotion. Beyond Wrestling does a lot of good things and transferring some of those strengths over to the WSU product may help potentially attract a larger fanbase. He already comes off more likable than Sean so that's a plus.

Podcast Interview with Drew Codeiro here:


----------



## AthenaMark

Early next week...Shimmer #45 and 46 should be in my hands. And you know what that means?:cool2


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

AthenaMark said:


> Early next week...Shimmer #45 and 46 should be in my hands. And you know what that means?:cool2


Awesome!

PM me which site you are using to upload it!


----------



## AthenaMark

SS is a fast site. It's gonna be a good week next week.


----------



## PRODIGY

AthenaMark said:


> Early next week...Shimmer #45 and 46 should be in my hands. And you know what that means?:cool2


Awesome news. Can't wait!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Legasee said:


> Awesome news. Can't wait!


Sweet jesus, who is that on your sig?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

AIW have uploaded Mia Yim vs Allysin Kay from GNO6 to Youtube for people to watch for free.



Spoiler: SHINE/match























Full Card for Shine 2:

*Main Event*
_Mercedes Martinez vs. Jazz_

_Rain vs. Santana_

_Made In Sin (Taylor Made & Allysin Kay) vs. MSEERIE (MsChif & Christina Von Eerie)_

_Sassy Stephie vs. Mia Yim_

_Jessicka Havok vs. Reby Sky_

_Portia Perez vs. Leva Bates_

_Sojo Bolt vs. Taeler Hendrix vs. Heidi Lovelace_

_Kimberly vs. Su Yung_

*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE #2*
_August 17, 2012
8 PM Bell Time
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

_Price Options:_
_$9.99 live showing only
$14.99 live showing and unlimited onDemand access
$24.99 live showing, unlimited On Demand access, and DVD_


----------



## PRODIGY

I think MsChif & Von Eerie make a good team. Also Jessicka Havok is awesome.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Legasee said:


> Also Jessicka Havok is awesome.


Agreed, next big female star of the Indies when Sara goes to WWE.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Good promo from Portia, she looks so, so much better with longer hair. My guess is that this card will probably be on par with the first one; Mercedes is one of my favorite women wrestlers so I'm" pulling for her against Jazz, hopefully they can have a good hard hitting brawl. Made In Sin has the potential to be a great tag team that can translate over to SHIMMER and its refreshing that they're using WSU talent as well, maybe they'll add Taylor to the Midwest Militia.


----------



## PRODIGY

I had no idea Sojo still wrestled. Haven't seen her since her TNA days.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Legasee said:


> I had no idea Sojo still wrestled. Haven't seen her since her TNA days.


She wrestles for OVW mainly.


----------



## Combat Analyst

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She wrestles for OVW mainly.


Was their longest reigning Women's Champion, Heard she's improved, If so would love for her to return since there hasn't been a black diva with relevance that wasn't a monster.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Recently, I've been checking out a lot of Rachel Summerlyn after a couple of recommendations and I must say that I'm" sold on this woman. SHIMMER and ROH didn't do her justice at all, I didn't know that she could compete on that level and produce quality matches with men and women alike. She certainly has the genes (2nd Generation Wrestler) and is only 26 years old.

Now I can't fathom how she hasn't blew up yet (other than ACW of course). I love to see her go to WSU and feud with Havok, I bet they could produce some quality stuff.


----------



## smitlick

Matt_Yoda said:


> Recently, I've been checking out a lot of Rachel Summerlyn after a couple of recommendations and I must say that I'm" sold on this woman. SHIMMER and ROH didn't do her justice at all, I didn't know that she could compete on that level and produce quality matches with men and women alike. She certainly has the genes (2nd Generation Wrestler) and is only 26 years old.
> 
> Now I can't fathom how she hasn't blew up yet (other than ACW of course). I love to see her go to WSU and feud with Havok, I bet they could produce some quality stuff.


Rachels weight might have been a reason why. She was a bigger girl until recently. She looks in great shape as of the last time I saw her. That and she lives in Texas (i think) which isn't exactly a viable option for most of the bigger indies.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Man was watching Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey & Serena from Final Battle 2010. Decent match and Haze knows how to use heel offense, but Serena just seemed so boring in the ring, like she was all just punches and kicks. Del Rey looked the best out of the match

And was watching Raesha Saeed vs. Daffney. Good match, love how Melissa can play three different characters with different ring styles. Brawler/Submission Artist as Raesha, Powerhouse as Alissa Flash/Cheerleader, Great powerhouse at that. Would love to see her vs. Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

smitlick said:


> Rachels weight might have been a reason why. She was a bigger girl until recently. She looks in great shape as of the last time I saw her. That and she lives in Texas (i think) which isn't exactly a viable option for most of the bigger indies.


Yeah you're probably right, and I have seen some of her more recent work and she has definitely toned up her body and overall appearance from say, a year or two ago she looks great. I definitely believe that if she made the commitment to travel and working around the country she could be a big name on the indy circuit.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Matt_Yoda said:


> Yeah you're probably right, and I have seen some of her more recent work and she has definitely toned up her body and overall appearance from say, a year or two ago she looks great. I definitely believe that if she made the commitment to travel and working around the country she could be a big name on the indy circuit.


Rachel doesn't like all female promotions, and Dave Prazak's already said that she and Jessica(her tag partner) wont be back in SHIMMER and she had one match in WSU years ago and was never asked back.

With that said, she looks AMAZING! now.



Spoiler: .



Her in 2009:










Her now:




































JHav's Coming!!


----------



## Combat Analyst

64 pages on this thread, Nice to see people still care about womens wrestling.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> JHav's Coming!!


-Yeah as I said she looks great now, and if that's her preference for where she performs then no same in that. I do still think that she could compete around the country; a promotion like CZW would be perfect for her as Mia Yim has done fantastic there and I could see the same happening for Summerlyn.

-It was only a matter of time before Havok would compete in SHINE and I look forward to seeing her in action. EDIT: The video has been removed for some reason lol.


----------



## mavsfan41

shine 2 on ippv last night totally was a great show, check it out if you havent.


----------



## Rhawk

mavsfan41 said:


> shine 2 on ippv last night totally was a great show, check it out if you havent.


Iif there were free versions of it and the first one out there, I simply just cant pay so much to buy monthly iPPVs anymore. I need my moneys to live!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 2 Results:*

1. *Su Yung pinned Kimberly* by countering a Texas Cloverleaf attempt into a roll-up.
2. *Sojo Bolt beat Heidi Lovelace & Taeler Hendrix in a 3-way* when Bolt hit Lovelace with a Muscle Buster.
3. *Mia Yim defeated Sassy Stephie* with a SkyYim (Skytwister Press)
4. *Jessicka Havok beat Reby Sky* with an Air Raid Crash. After the match, Havok attacked Sky’s left arm with a chair.
5. *Rain pinned Santana Garrett* in the corner with her feet on the ropes.
6. *Leva Bates beat Portia Perez* by blocking Perez’s superkick and connecting with one of her own. After the match, Leva called for a SHIMMER Tag Team Title match with she and Allison Danger against Perez and fellow Canadian Ninja Nicole Matthews.
7. *Made In Sin (Taylor Made & Allysin Kay) defeated MSEERIE (MsChif & Christina Von Eerie)* with the Seventh Deadly Sin (wheelbarrow into an Ace Crusher). MsChif was taken out of the match when April Hunter hit MsChif in the leg with a club. Hunter was announced as their “insurance policy”.
8. *Mercedes Martinez vs Jazz ended in a no-contest* after the match never made it to the ring. Two referees were beaten up after the match was thrown out.

Results are from RingBelles Online, for more info and pics go here: _http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/08/18/shine-2-results-martinez-v-jazz/_

I can't wait for these to be released on DVD, i haven't seen either yet and I'm desperate to see them.


----------



## PRODIGY

Glad to see my favs Jessicka Havok, Mia Yim and Made In Sin get victories.


----------



## Rhawk

ANy idea if there are free downloads for both iPPVS of Shine anywhere?


----------



## Combat Analyst

Sara Del Rey is just amazing. Never seen a women do 5 piledrivers, continuous before.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## ShimmerFan

Shine needs one piece swimsuit ring attire and mixed wrestling and then I will watch. Shimmer is a nce novelty to see some serious action but the others need to be more sexy to separate themselves. They need to be more like Divas and Knockouts because that sells. Just look at DivaDirt, everyone who posts there wants sexy Divas and the articles on serious Indy wrestling get next to no comments.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

ShimmerFan said:


> Shine needs one piece swimsuit ring attire and mixed wrestling and then I will watch. Shimmer is a nce novelty to see some serious action but the others need to be more sexy to separate themselves. They need to be more like Divas and Knockouts because that sells. Just look at DivaDirt, everyone who posts there wants sexy Divas and the articles on serious Indy wrestling get next to no comments.


What?!
No on the swimsuit idea, they're wrestlers not model's and if you want them to be like Divas & Knockouts why don't you just watch TNA & WWE!!!
And seriously who gives a fuck about what people at Diva-Dirt think, if you read the comments in the articles that they are posting in. It's them complaining about the bad wrestling in TNA & WWE!

Oh and the most amazing thing about your idiotic post is that your user name is ShimmerFan...


----------



## PRODIGY

ShimmerFan said:


> Shine needs one piece swimsuit ring attire and mixed wrestling and then I will watch. Shimmer is a nce novelty to see some serious action but the others need to be more sexy to separate themselves. They need to be more like Divas and Knockouts because that sells. Just look at DivaDirt, everyone who posts there wants sexy Divas and the articles on serious Indy wrestling get next to no comments.


Da fuck! No just no.:StephenA


----------



## ShimmerFan

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> What?!
> No on the swimsuit idea, they're wrestlers not model's and if you want them to be like Divas & Knockouts why don't you just watch TNA & WWE!!!
> And seriously who gives a fuck about what people at Diva-Dirt think, if you read the comments in the articles that they are posting in. It's them complaining about the bad wrestling in TNA & WWE!
> 
> Oh and the most amazing thing about your idiotic post is that your user name is ShimmerFan...


Shimmer is a nice novelty but do we need shimmer 2.0? The Diva matches need to be longer, they are complaining that they are bad because they are short! Shimmer is nice, they have had a lot of sexy women in physical matches which is why I like them, but women's wrestling should be sexyer. The women should be larger than life. They can separate themselves by wearing one piece traditional wrestling gear and have a mixed wrestling division with lots of big heel men.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

ShimmerFan said:


> Shimmer is a nice novelty but do we need shimmer 2.0? The Diva matches need to be longer, they are complaining that they are bad because they are short! Shimmer is nice, they have had a lot of sexy women in physical matches which is why I like them, but women's wrestling should be sexyer. The women should be larger than life. They can separate themselves by wearing one piece traditional wrestling gear and have a mixed wrestling division with lots of big heel men.


No! Sorry I'm not going to argue with you. 
Your point is ridiculous, but here's an idea. Watch B.L.O.W.


----------



## ShimmerFan

It's not ridiculous, they just use the slamminladies formula on a live show. It is the same company so why not? They will be more successful if the do this, it is what fans want excluding a small minority who only want one type of wrestling. B.L.O.W. isn't doing what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rah

Calling Shine Shimmer 2.0 is like saying PWG is RoH 2.0. It's the same concept because it involves women actually wrestling and not simply sexually grunting inbetween botched moves because they're nothing more than ill-trained, washed-up models. I'm pretty damn sure if Shine can put out a good product those Shimmer fans will support Shine, too. You don't see Indy fans supporting only one promotion.

Honestly? It gives more opportunity to more female wrestlers to portray that, yes, they can work a male predominant sport just as good as men. Let's stop portraying women as nothing more than sexual objects. There are more than enough promotions doing that to warrant a serious rethink of what you're asking. Sex-orientated female wrestling is the norm, asking for more is just spilling over an already saturated environ. The niche market lies in showcasing female talent, and there is a reasonably successful turnover in doing so.


----------



## ShimmerFan

Rah said:


> Calling Shine Shimmer 2.0 is like saying PWG is RoH 2.0. It's the same concept because it involves women actually wrestling and not simply sexually grunting inbetween botched moves because they're nothing more than ill-trained, washed-up models. I'm pretty damn sure if Shine can put out a good product those Shimmer fans will support Shine, too. You don't see Indy fans supporting only one promotion.
> 
> Honestly? It gives more opportunity to more female wrestlers to portray that, yes, they can work a male predominant sport just as good as men. *Let's stop portraying women as nothing more than sexual objects.* There are more than enough promotions doing that to warrant a serious rethink of what you're asking. Sex-orientated female wrestling is the norm, asking for more is just spilling over an already saturated environ. The niche market lies in showcasing female talent, and there is a reasonably successful turnover in doing so.


They all portray themselves like that. Name one woman in wrestling who's goal isn't to be a Diva? Name one who doesn't portray themselves sexually? If they were opposed to being seen and enjoyed sexually they wouldn't aspire to be Divas and knockouts and work for any of the wrestling companies out there. Women like looking nice for men.


----------



## Concrete

ShimmerFan said:


> They all portray themselves like that. Name one woman in wrestling who's goal isn't to be a Diva? Name one who doesn't portray themselves sexually? If they were opposed to being seen and enjoyed sexually they wouldn't aspire to be Divas and knockouts and work for any of the wrestling companies out there. Women like looking nice for men.


Awesome Kong didn't portray herself has sexy. And hey she made it to the WWE.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

ShimmerFan said:


> They all portray themselves like that. Name one woman in wrestling who's goal isn't to be a Diva? Name one who doesn't portray themselves sexually? If they were opposed to being seen and enjoyed sexually they wouldn't aspire to be Divas and knockouts and work for any of the wrestling companies out there. Women like looking nice for men.


I'll name you two, MsChif & Daizee Haze. Neither have ever wanted to go to the WWE or TNA and don't sexualise anything about themselves.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Just saw this promo from Portia, goodness this promo was damn good:


----------



## Even Flow

Preview of SHIMMER Volume 47 DVD artwork:


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm glad to see they brought Ray back. She is awesome.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

A great match that I found on YouTube, a Best of 3 Falls Match between Hailey Hatred and Ayumi Kurihara (REINA). I love how this promotion incorporate elements of Lucha Libre with the Joshi style, a bit more traditional lucha than DragonGate but still fine by me. Not big on Puro these days but I may need to check out more of Hailey Hatred, I've been hearing great things about her for years.


----------



## Rickey

Shimmer Vol 48 DVD cover preview


----------



## Even Flow

Can't wait to order 45-48.


----------



## smitlick

Whoever cut the picture of Melissa didn't do a very good job


----------



## AthenaMark

I pre-ordered Shimmer #47 and 48. Two weeks away.


----------



## sharkboy22

Finally catching up with my SHIMMER. I'm currently on Volume 45. I may get a lot of shit for saying this but I just have a hard time getting into Courtney Rush's work. She's like the Davey Richards of women's wrestling. And I mean that in a very, very bad way. 

She puts little to no effort in selling her opponents moves. She will just sit in a boston crab completely emotionless. In my opinion, if you're in a boston crab and all you're doing is just grinning your teeth then you're showing absolutely no emotion. Not to mention her complete lack of psychology.


----------



## Obfuscation

Any word on how the Melissa/McKay & LuFisto/Kana vs MsChif/CVE matches from 47 are? Color me intrigued.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Some Results that haven't been posted yet



Spoiler: .



*WSU Full Steam Ahead (13 October 2012)*

1. nCw Femmes Fatales International Champion Kalamity pinned Leva Bates in a non-title match with a Kalamity Driver.
2. Tina San Antonio defeated Brittney Savage by pinning her with a roll up with her feet on the ropes.
3. Addy Starr beat Jessie Brooks with a running forearm.
4. Mercedes Martinez v LuFisto went to a 30 minute time limit draw.
5. Saturyne pinned Niya with a victory roll to earn a spot on WSU’s roster.
6. WSU Tag Team Champions Sassy Stephie & Allysin Kay beat Annie Social & Kimber Lee in a non-title match when Lee was unable to continue.
7. WSU Spirit Champion Marti Belle successfully defended the title against Nikki Addams by pinning her with a Pedigree.
8. WSU Champion Jessicka Havok retained her title against Alicia & Lexxus in a 3-way when she rolled up Alicia for the pinfall.

*SHINE 3 results*

1. Santana Garrett pinned Sienna DuVall following a handspring moonsault.
2. Leva Bates beat Kimberly with a superkick.
3. “The West Coast Connection” Su Yung & Tracy Taylor defeated “Rainbow Bright” Gabby Gilbert & Luscious Latasha. Taylor pinned Gilbert following a Coast To Coast.
4. Taylor Made pinned Greek Barbie following a Samoan Drop by Allysin Kay.
- Lexie Fyfe delivered some kind words to Leilani Kai, Joyce Grable, Diane Von Hoffman & Sabrina before Mercedes Martinez came out to tell them to take a walk, calling them “old hags”.
5. Jayme Jameson pinned Mercedes Martinez with a small package.
6. Jessicka Havok defeated Mia Yim with an Air Raid Crash.
7. Allysin Kay beat Christina Von Eerie with a stranglehold belly to back suplex.
8. Jazz made Rain tap out to an STF.

*SHINE 4 Results*

-. The show started with a ten bell salute to Mike Graham
1. Su Yung pinned Rhia O’Reilly.
2. Brandi Wine pinned Kimberly with a schoolgirl rollup.
3. Reby Sky pinned Kellie Skater with a Twist of Fate in an excellent back and forth match.
4. Rain pinned Christina Von Eerie after a low-blow and DDT. Post match, Made In Sin attacked Von Eerie.
5. Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made) bt Davina Rose & Shazza McKenzie when Kay pinned McKenzie after Made in Sin delivered Seven Deadlys.
6. Mercedes Martinez pinned Santana Garrett with a Fisherwoman’s Buster.
7. Jessicka Havok pinned Leva Bates following an Air Raid Crash. Reby Sky saved Leva Bates from further punishment post match.
8. SHIMMER Championship: Saraya Knight pinned Jazz after Jazz was KO’d by Rain. Mercedes Martinez was out, distracting the official, allowing Rain to run in.

Credit: RingBelles Online

*SHIMMER RETURNS TO BERWYN OCT. 27 & 28!*











Presented by www.DeathGripClothing.com SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL this *Saturday & Sunday, October 27th & 28th, 2012*. Bell time on Saturday is 2pm. SPARKLE pre-show bouts begin at 1:30pm. Volumes 49 & 50 of the SHIMMER series will be filmed on Saturday. Bell time on Sunday is 1pm. SPARKLE pre-show bouts begin at 12:30pm. Volumes 51 & 52 of the SHIMMER series will be filmed on Sunday. The events are suitable for all ages.







Officially announced thus far for participation in the SHIMMER 49-52 events are: SHIMMER Champion Sweet Saraya Knight, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions The Canadian Ninjas, Cheerleader Melissa, MsChif, Mercedes Martinez, Allison Danger, Leva Bates, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Ryo Mizunami, Kana, Tomoka Nakagawa, Athena, Christina Von Eerie, Allysin Kay, Yumi Ohka, Kellie Skater, Shazza McKenzie, Rhia O'Reilly, Davina Rose, Kc Spinelli, Melanie Cruise, Veda Scott, Sassy Stephie, Miss Natural, Taylor Made, Ayako Hamada, Su Yung, and Santana Garrett. More names will be revealed during the remaining days leading up to the events. Over 30 of the top female wrestlers from around the world will be a part of the festivities!

Front row seating is already sold out for the entire weekend. General admission tickets are still available, at a cost of $30 per full day of taping (two full length DVDs per day, so essentially $15 per DVD worth of live matches). Tickets can be purchased online right now by visiting http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/ and using PayPal. *If you plan to attend, we strongly advise purchasing tickets in advance, on the chance of a sellout. Once we reach venue capacity, we must turn away those trying to purchase tickets on the day of the show.* Since the events are just days away, tickets purchased in advance from this point forward will be held for you at the door.

In addition to SHIMMER 49-52 on October 27th & 28th at the Berwyn Eagles Club, our friends at AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined will present "War Is Coming" in Berwyn on Friday night, October 26th. Already signed is a SHIMMER Title Match pitting Saraya Knight against former SHIMMER Champion MsChif! Also on the card is a four-way bout of Athena vs. Christina Von Eerie vs. Nicole Matthews vs. Kellie Skater. Visit http://www.aawrestling.com/ for more information. Tickets will be available at the door Friday night for AAW.




























http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/


----------



## Manu_Styles

I´m not much into womens wrestling so i will ask it here, now with Sara Del Rey in WWE, Who can be the new face of indy womens wrestling? 

Other question is why isn´t Hailey Hatred booked for Shimmer she is injured or something?


----------



## smitlick

Manu_Styles said:


> I´m not much into womens wrestling so i will ask it here, now with Sara Del Rey in WWE, Who can be the new face of indy womens wrestling?
> 
> Other question is why isn´t Hailey Hatred booked for Shimmer she is injured or something?


Might have prior booking commitments in Japan


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

smitlick said:


> Might have prior booking commitments in Japan


Yeah, she's back living in Japan now, so SHIMMER decided not to bring her over this time but she'll probably be back at the next set of tapings.

As for who's the new face of indy women's wrestling.

In my opinion, you can't look past Jessicka Havok. She's not as good technically as SDR but she's getting booked everywhere and has improved sooo much over the last year and a half.

Other than her Allysin Kay(<<< My profile picture) who just happens to be Havok's best friend has a great gimmick and is much better than Jessica in the ring is also getting booked all over the place(SHIMMER, AIW, WSU, SHINE & now ROH) and is going to be awesome.
I'd give Mia Yim a shout out too if she wasn't wrestling in Japan more than America but Athena is one to watch as well.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

It really is amazing to see how much Athena has improved, the charisma was always there she just needed to put the pieces together in the ring. If Nicole Matthews lived in America I would've threw her in mix she is one underrated ninja, ditto for McKay (My favorite women's wrestler so yes, biased lol).


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

The new face of women's wrestling right now is Jessicka Havok. She's the face of WSU right now, and one of the most interesting parts of SHINE as well. And yeah, Allysin Kay is right along with her.

Of course, Lufisto, Mercedes, Rain, and Jazz are around, but they are now more elder stateswomen. The vets you know will have a good math.


But I wish the faces were Athena, Mia Yim, and the Ninjas. They are more technically sound than the Militia girls, and well, Athena and Matthews are two of my favorites.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Thanks everybody for the answers i have to buy some SHINE replays it seems to catch up with some of their matches


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volumes 49 & 50 Results*



Spoiler: .



*SPARKLE*
_Angelus Layne pinned Sweet Cherrie with a low DDT.
Pink Flash Kira & Thunderkitty beat Angie Skye & Nikki St John. Kira pinned St John with an X Factor._

*SHIMMER Volume 49*
_1 .Miss Natural defeated Kc Spinelli with a fisherman neckbreaker.
2. Yumi Ohka beat Christina Von Eerie with a choke bomb.
3. Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made) defeated Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie when Shazza was pinned following the Seven Deadly Sins.
4. Hiroyo Matsumoto beat Sassy Stephie with a Hiroyo Stone.
5. Ryo Mizunami pinned Courtney Rush with a top rope guillotine legdrop.
6. Cheerleader Melissa beat Rhia O’Reilly with an Air Raid Crash.
7. Tomoka Nakagawa defeated Davina Rose with a fisherman suplex.
8. Kellie Skater beat Leva Bates with the Skate And Destroy. The pair shook hands afterwards.
9. Mercedes Martinez defeated MsChif following two steel chair shots and a Fisherman Buster while the ref was down.
10. Ayako Hamada pinned Kalamity with the AP Cross.
11. Nicole Matthews & Portia Perez retained the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship over Kana & LuFisto with the Funky Cold Medina on LuFisto.
12. Sweet Saraya retained the SHIMMER Title by making Athena tap out to a surfboard._

*SHIMMER Volume 50*

_1. Miss Natural pinned Veda Scott with the fisherman neckbreaker.
2. Shazza McKenzie beat Santana Garrett with an Overdrive.
3. Sassy Stephie defeated Su Yung with the Kiss My Sass.
4. Courtney Rush beat Taylor Made with the Skyward Suplex.
5. Christina Von Eerie beat Kalamity, Ryo Mizunami & Cherry Bomb in a 4 way when she pinned Bomb with the 138.
6. Rhia O’Reilly beat Davina Rose with a roll up with her feet on the ropes.
7. Hiroyo Matsumoto pinned Melanie Cruise with a backdrop driver.
8. Athena defeated Tomoka Nakagawa with the O-Face.
9. Kellie Skater beat Yumi Ohka with the Skate And Destroy.
10. Ayako Hamada pinned Kana with the AP Cross.
11. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa won a 5 on 5 elimination match._

*Order of elimination:*
_Nicole Matthews pinned by Allison Danger with a Lovelace Choker.
Danger pinned by Portia Perez with a tights assisted roll up.
Leva Bates pinned by Lexie Fyfe with a TKO.
Fyfe pinned by LuFisto with the Mangaliser.
LuFisto pinned by Perez with a roll up after Mercedes Martinez spat in her face.
Perez pinned by MsChif with a Descecrator.
Martinez pinned by MsChif with the Descecrator.
Sweet Saraya pinned by Cheerleader Melissa with a double team hiplock slam with MsChif._

Pictures & Thoughts here: _http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/10/27/shimmer-volumes-49-50-dvd-taping-results/_

*SHIMMER volumes 51 & 52*

*SPARKLE*
_Sweet Cherrie & Pink Flash Kira beat Heidi Lovelace & December. Lovelace was pinned by a Cherrie stunner.
Angie Skye pinned Thunderkitty with an Unprettier._

*SHIMMER Volume 51*
_1. Melanie Cruise beat Santana Garrett with a sit out Alabama Slam.
2. Davina Rose pinned Cherry Bomb with a running faceplant.
3. Tomoka Nakagawa used a Fisherman Suplex to pin Veda Scott.
4. Allison Danger & Leva Bates beat Allysin Kay & Taylor Made. Leva pinned Kay with a double stomp.
5. Rhia O’Reilly defeated Kc Spinelli with the Rhiajustment.
6. LuFisto pinned Ryo Mizunami with the Burning Hammer~!
7. Cheerleader Melissa beat Miss Natural with the Air Raid Crash.
8. Ayako Hamada pinned Portia Perez with the AP Cross.
9. Courtney Rush defeated Mercedes Martinez with an inside cradle.
10. Yumi Ohka pinned Nicole Matthews with a tiger suplex.
11. Kana made Athena tap out to a cross armbreaker.
12. Sweet Saraya retained the SHIMMER Championship over Hiroyo Matsumoto, MsChif & Kellie Skater in a 4 way elimination match._

*Order of elimination*
_MsChif was pinned by Matsumoto with a backdrop driver.
Matsumoto was pinned by Skater with the Skate and Destroy.
Skater tapped out to Saraya’s surfboard._

*SHIMMER Volume 52*
_1. Kc Spinelli pinned Angelus Layne with the Eye of the Hurricane.
2. Miss Natural defeated Su Yung with the Deal Breaker.
3. Davina Rose beat Rhia O’Reilly with a running faceplant.
4. LuFisto & Kana defeated Allysin Kay & Taylor Made when LuFisto hit the Burning Hammer on Taylor.
5. Kalamity pinned Sassy Stephie with a Kalamity Driver.
6. Mercedes Martinez beat Shazza McKenzie with a fisherman buster.
7. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa beat MsChif & Christina Von Eerie when Nakagawa pinned Von Eerie with the 120% schoolgirl.
8. Yumi Ohka defeated Ryo Mizunami with choke bomb.
9. Hiroyo Matsumoto pinned Courtney Rush with the backdrop driver.
10. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews retained the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship against Allison Danger & Leva Bates when Bates was pinned with the Funky Cold Medina.
11. Ayako Hamada pinned Athena with a deliberate moonsault to Athena’s injured leg. Athena asked for a rematch on volume 53, which was accepted.
12. Sweet Saraya pinned Cheerleader Melissa to retain the SHIMMER title after hitting her with the belt. Afterwards Melissa challenged Saraya at volume 53 in a steel cage match for the title._

Pictures & Thoughts here: _http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/10/28/shimmer-volumes-51-52-dvd-taping-results/_

   









Kana v Hamada on Vol 50 was said by most to be the best match ever at a SHIMMER show. Can't wait to see it.
Hopefully these come out quicker than usual because there was lots of building up to Volume 53 which will be in New Jersey over Wrestlemania weekend at Wrestlecon in April. And I'm sure that those that will be going will want to see these shows first.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Hamada steals the show yet again; hopefully Prazak will get with the program and start bringing in more luchadoras. Anyway, sounds like a solid weekend and glad to see them using SHINE talent. I'm" 50/50 on the cage match as it could be good or bad depending on its execution.


----------



## AthenaMark

Only like 4 matches into Shimmer 47 but Athena is putting on a wrestling and strike clinic. All hail the Wrestling Goddess...


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm digging the cage. Gonna be pulling for Melissa in it of course. Toss up to who'll take the W if you ask me.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Can't wait to see Kana vs Hamada


----------



## Even Flow

Just ordered Volumes 45-48. Still haven't watched 41-44, so i'll be watching them real soon.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Lufisto and Kana huh? I would've never even thought of something like that. I'd like to see Saturyne at the next set of tapings.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*SHINE 3 Review

Quick Thoughts: A solid consistent show with a solid main event and a standout match in Havok/Yim. This was more of a placeholder show to set up SHINE 4 than anything. Good storyline progression here.*

Santana vs. Sienna Duvall- **3/4
Leva Bates vs. Kimberly- **3/4
West Coast Connection vs. Rainbow Bright- *1/2
Taylor Made vs. Greek Barbie- **
Jayme Jameson vs. Mercedes Martinez- ***
Jessicka Havok vs. Mia Yim- ***3/4
Christina Von Eerie vs. Allisyn Kay- *3/4-**
Jazz vs. Rain- ***1/2
____________________
*SHINE 4 Review

Quick Thoughts: Another solid outing from SHINE, this was much similar to SHINE 3 where the card was consistent but no blowaways on the card. It was pretty much everything I expected it to be and that’s not a bad thing. The salute to Mike Graham was a classy touch. Sky/Skater gets match of the night.*

Su Yung vs. Rhia O’Reilly- *3/4
Brandi Wine vs. Kimberly- **
Reby Sky vs. Kellie Skater- ***1/2
Rain vs. Christina Von Eerie- **
Made In Sin vs. Davina Rose & Shazza McKenzie- **
Mercedes Martinez vs. Santana- ***
Jessicka Havok vs. Leva Bates- ***1/4
Saraya Knight vs. Jazz- ***


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Hailsabin said:


> I'm digging the cage. Gonna be pulling for Melissa in it of course. Toss up to who'll take the W if you ask me.



I'm hoping for Melissa to win and then Jessicka Havok debut's.
It will have people wanting to go to the next set of taping a week later in Chicago and set's up what would hopefully be a nice feud.




Spoiler: pics



*Gilda Pasquil Shimmer Pics* ~ Cheerleader Melissa & KC Spinelli


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

*WATCH LIVE TODAY @ www.EVEwrestlefever.com!!

*
*Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents WRESTLE-FEVER live on iPPV TODAY (Saturday) - SPECIAL ADVANCE PRICE JUST £5.99!*

Alpha Female vs Nikki Storm & Emi Sakura vs Kay Lee Ray headline in a DOUBLE MAIN EVENT +Angelina Love, Kaori Yoneyama & TNA British Bootcamp Stars The Blossom Twins!

The huge WRESTLE-FEVER event is being streamed on Internet Pay Per View at dedicated site www.EVEwrestlefever.com and costs just £5.99 if bought before the show begins! In addition, we're now able to announce that not only will that £5.99 get you the live showing but following the event you will also get a code sent to you where you'll be able to download and OWN the show forever!!

That means for just £5.99 (less than $10.00) you will get the live broadcast, repeat streams AND the ability to download and own the show!

Hurry though, this offer is only until Saturday night! After Saturday, the show will go up to £9.99 so ACT FAST and head to www.EVEwrestlefever.com and follow the instructions!

***ANNOUNCED CARD FOR WRESTLE-FEVER** *

MAIN EVENT #1
PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP
NO DISQUALIFICATION - NO COUNT OUT - NO TIME LIMIT 
ALPHA FEMALE [CHAMPION] VS "WORLD'S FINEST" NIKKI STORM [CHALLENGER]

MAIN EVENT #2
JAPANESE WOMEN'S PRO WRESTLING CHAMPIONSHIP
ONE FALL, 60 MINUTE TIME LIMIT
EMI SAKURA [CHAMPION] VS KAY LEE RAY [CHALLENGER]

BEAUTY VS GLAMOUR
ONE FALL, 30 MINUTE TIME LIMIT
ANGELINA LOVE [FORMER 5 X TNA KNOCKOUTS CHAMPION] VS CARMEL JACOB [MEMBER OF THE GLAMOUR GYM, ACCOMPANIED BY SARA-MARIE TAYLOR]

TAG TEAM TOURNAMENT - PRELUDE TO 2013 EVE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS
ALL MATCHES ONE FALL, 30 MINUTE TIME LIMIT

MATCH #1 
HOLLY & HANNAH - THE BLOSSOM TWINS [TNA WRESTLING - BRITISH BOOTCAMP] VS KAORI YONEYAMA & APRIL DAVIDS [TEAM GATOH MOVE INTERNATIONAL]

MATCH #2
"AMAZON" AYESHA RAY & RHIA O'REILLY [TEAM AMA-REILLY] VS KACEY & LEAH - THE OWENS TWINS [IRELAND] VS MYSTERY TAG TEAM

MATCH #3
WINNER OF MATCH #1 VS WINNER OF MATCH #2

GRUDGE MATCH
ONE FALL, 30 MINUTE TIME LIMIT
BLUE NIKITA [GREECE] VS KIRSTY LOVE [SCOTLAND]

ONE-FALL CONTEST, 20 MINUTE TIME LIMIT
"PORTUGAL'S PERFECT ATHLETE" SHANNA [PORUGAL] VS JANEY BRITANNICO [LUCHA BRITANNIA]

ONE-FALL CONTEST, 20 MINUTE TIME LIMIT
"THE ALL STAR" ERIN ANGEL [ENGLAND] VS FIONA FRASER [SCOTLAND]


WRESTLE-FEVER, 7PM UK / 2PM EST - LIVE ON WWW.EVEwrestlefever.COM - £5.99 ADVANCE PURCHASE + FREE EVENT DOWNLOAD TO KEEP!


Check out this video ahead of WRESTLE-FEVER looking ahead to the huge main event, the re-match almost two years in the making - Alpha Female vs Nikki Storm!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfqXQWzQdlA

**

*Please note, while previously advertised, due to situations beyond any persons control Taylor Wilde has had to reschedule her appearance at EVE from November 10 to February 23, we apologise for any inconveniences this may cause*


----------



## Obfuscation

Not saying I can't see Melissa losing another big match, but part of me thinks she HAS to beat Knight here. The clean sweep of matches in SHIMMER would really put Knight's dominance to a new level within the company. Wonder who could dethrone her down the line. 

Plus, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't mad as hell (from a fun "mark" standpoint) when Melissa dropped the gold. What a feud though. It's awesome and I'm into it. That cage is gonna be nuts. No way it won't be knowing those two.

Obligatory pic of Melissa too. How wonderful. :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

I've gotta say, randomly, Leon has the best new SHIMMER theme tune.


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm hoping for Melissa to win and then Jessicka Havok debut's.
> It will have people wanting to go to the next set of taping a week later in Chicago and set's up what would hopefully be a nice feud.
> 
> 
> *Gilda Pasquil Shimmer Pics* ~ Cheerleader Melissa


Fuckin love Melissa.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Shine #5 iPPV Card:



Spoiler: .



**Rain & Mercedes Martinez vs Jazz & Amazing Kong
*Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx
*Ivelisse vs Athena
*Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made) vs Leva Bates & Kimberly
*Nikki St. John vs Santana
*Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung
*Niya vs Marti Belle
*Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace*









































^^Leave the best until last > Allysin Kay.

I'm glad April Hunter wont be with them this time, I really don't see the point in her being there. They don't need someone at ringside with them.


----------



## Manu_Styles

This week is Allysin Kay vs MsChif on ROH TV, reports said that it was a good match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh how I have a new favorite in Su Yung. <3

FUCK @ her facing Sojo Bolt. That women is just terrible.


----------



## Concrete

I don't know if anyone will be interested but on May 17th 2CW, based out of Upstate NY, plans on putting on the 2nd ever Girls Grand Prix.

I attended this year's Girls Grand Prix and it was one of the best displays of women's wrestling I have seen. To be fair I don't watch a ton of women's wrestling. Last year's contestants were Mia Yim, Alyssin Kay, Mercedes Martinez, Veda Scott, Cherry Bomb, Portia Perez, Rachel Summerlyn, and Sara Del Ray. A pretty high quality group of wrestlers if I do say so. With a few notable new names that have come on the independent scene since February I expect next year's to be sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Nikki St. John & Heidi Lovelace are two girls who are fast growing on me so I can't wait to check them out again out this weekend. Hard to predict this card but I'm" feeling sexy so I'll go with Ivelisse/Athena for the match of the night and maybe a sleeper hit for the main event, depending on what they do with it. Stephie/Lovelace would make for a solid opener.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sadly, Del Rey probably won't be involved in next year's said Girls Grand Prix. (It's new to me, but I can dig it already)

Lets throw Saturyne in there. She's got room to improve, but she's pretty darn solid right now. I'd like to see her get a chance to mix it up with some more top female wrestlers on the indie scene. Since it's not until MAY of next year, the speculation for those involved can go back and forth for a good bit.

Blanked out earlier and didn't even notice the Havok/Roxx match on the SHINE card. oooooh. That one should be good.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

enlightenedone9 said:


> I don't know if anyone will be interested but on May 17th 2CW, based out of Upstate NY, plans on putting on the 2nd ever Girls Grand Prix.
> 
> I attended this year's Girls Grand Prix and it was one of the best displays of women's wrestling I have seen. To be fair I don't watch a ton of women's wrestling. Last year's contestants were Mia Yim, Alyssin Kay, Mercedes Martinez, Veda Scott, Cherry Bomb, Portia Perez, Rachel Summerlyn, and Sara Del Ray. A pretty high quality group of wrestlers if I do say so. With a few notable new names that have come on the independent scene since February I expect next year's to be sweeeeeeet.


I have last years on DVD and have yet to watch it(something to do this weekend). It's nice to see them doing it again, it would be a good annual tournament like ChickFight was before it disappeared.


----------



## Concrete

Yeah Sara Del Rey won't be in it most likely. 

I actually thought about Saturyne for GGP. It will be interesting to see who they include but its not until May. I mentioned since 1) They announced it was taking place which I am all for and 2)I think they might mention a name for it and its location at a 2CW show on Saturday.

And *xxQueenOfXtremexx* if you do get around to watching it I would be real interested in your thoughts. My enjoyment of it is probably bias since I enjoy 2CW and was there live for it haha.


----------



## Obfuscation

Plenty of time to see who they want to add to the card. Lets get an annual and credible Women's Tournament going. Something they would want to really compete for. Almost like an all women Battle of Los Angeles type deal. I see no reason they couldn't make this morph into that.


----------



## Concrete

They had their biggest turn out ever in Binghamton for the first tournament and it was one of their best selling DVDs of all time. I can't see how they don't capitalize on this and make it the BOLA for ladies


----------



## Fierce Females

Hi there everyone,

Just wanted to introduce ourselves, we are ICW:Fierce Females a wrestling and burlesque company based out of the center of Glasgow, Scotland. We recently held our debut show on September 30th in one of the top European entertainment venues The Arches.

Top European wrestlers such as Carmel Jacob, Kay Lee Ray, Erin Angel and April Davids to part on the show infront of a sold out 300 fans.

We currently are taking pre-orders for the DVD which will be released later next week, here is the artwork and trailer for the show over at our website:- fiercefeamles.co.uk

For anyone wishing to find out more about the show there is a review up on the ringbells website aswell.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 5*_ results courtesy of Ringbellesonline.com_

1. Sassy Stephie defeated Heidi Lovelace with the Kiss My Sass.
2. Niya pinned Marti Belle with the Tequila Sunrise (TKO).
3. Su Yung beat Sojo Bolt with a backbreaker variation of Eat Defeat.
4. Santana Garrett defeated Nikki St John with a handspring moonsault.
5. Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made) beat Kimberly & Leva Bates when Kimberly was pinned with the Seven Deadlies. Kimberly attacked Leva after the bell and refused to release the Texas Cloverleaf.
6. Athena pinned Ivelisse Velez with the O-Face.
7. Jessicka Havok v Nikki Roxx went to a double count-out.
8. Amazing Kong & Jazz defeated Mercedes Martinez & Rain when Kong pinned Rain with the Implant Buster.

It was announced that alll the shows at Wrestlecon(including SHIMMER) will be on iPPV. :cheer


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark: @ Su Yung & KONG taking home the W.

uh-oh. Kimberly has offically gone off the deep end. Looks like a program with Leva is in the works.

Looks good. :hb @ the news that SHIMMER will make it to iPPV.


----------



## Platt

Wish Shine would release there DVDs a bit faster.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Wish Shine would release there DVDs a bit faster.


They use the same team has SHIMMER/DGUSA & EVOLVE so it's difficult to get it all out quickly when the have so much to do. 
They've released 1 & 2 and since there's no show in December I'd take a guess that they may get the next 2 out before christmas with 5 following in January before the next show.


----------



## Platt

They've only really released 1 so far 2 is still on pre-order which with WWN can be anything from a couple of days to 3-4 months before it actually ships.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*SHINE 5 Review

Quick Thoughts: Good show from SHINE, card was pretty consistent up and down the card and great seeing Kong again, she hasn't lost a step. Only qualm are the short matches, MOTN goes to Sin/Bates & Kimberly and some storyline progression there as well. Is it too late to put Leva Bates as one of the top upcomers on the scene?*

Sassy Stephie vs. Heidi Lovelace- **
Niya vs. Marti Belle- **3/4 (Dat entrance)
Su Young vs. Sojo Bolt- **
Santana vs. Nikki St. John- **1/2
Made In Sin vs. Leva Bates & Kimberly- ***1/2+
Ivelisse vs. Athena- **3/4
Jessicka Havok vs. Nikki Roxx- ***
Jazz & Amazing Kong vs. Rain & Mercedes Martinez- ***1/2
_____________________________
Also, wouldn't be much a luchadora fan if I wasn't representing for my ladies south of the border. Here is a new blog by AAA/Perros Del Mal's own Tara Valkyrie:



> http://ringbellesonline.com/wp-cont...uth-Of-The-Border-with-Taya-Valkyrie-logo.jpg
> 
> The last year has really seemed like a blur or a dream. So many things both good and bad have crossed my path. My determination, drive and passion for what I do was all tested. A year ago I would have never guessed that I would be now living in México, working for one of the biggest wrestling, pardon me, lucha libre companies in the world, training every week with legends and learning and working with people who I consider some of the best female talent in the world.
> 
> I’m currently writing this while sitting on the tour bus as we make our way to Guadalajara for a house show. We left at 6 am to make the 7 hour journey. There is Mexican folk music playing through the speakers. Everyone is either sleeping or listening to their iPods as the air-conditioning blasts and we drive past more and more rolling Mexican hills. There will be a quick food stop at a roadside stand and then straight to the venue. Its moments like this where I cant help but smile and really reflect back on what the last 7 months of my life have been.
> 
> 
> I got to México thanks to Ted Hart who put me in contact with Konnan. From there i made the crazy decision to come down and train for what was supposed to be 2 weeks with the trainers Konnan had set me up with. Needless to say, after week one I announced that I wasn’t leaving. I think I had known all along that I was never going to return to Canada. I mean, I had quit my jobs, put all my stuff in storage and left with one suitcase. Failure wasn’t an option and within those first 7 days i knew that i wasn’t going any where till I had accomplished what I set out to do.
> 
> Week 2, I met Perro Aguayo Jr at the Perros del Mal office. Perro believed in me from the beginning, he’s a huge part of the reason I am where I am today. He gave me my first break, had me on TV, in magazines and really helped me break in to the Mexican scene. I am forever grateful to everyone at Perros del Mal for believing in me, supporting my dream and helping make it a reality.
> 
> Over the next 7 months, I trained everyday. Grinded it out in some of the craziest gyms and stiffest rings and all in grueling temperatures. Not everyone supported me here, and you know there were nay-sayers, haters and those who wanted to send the blonde Canadian packing, but that just wasn’t happening. I just kept my head down, trained like a beast and proved that I deserved to be here. Konnan was always there supporting what i was doing and giving me advice. When i would get frustrated he would tell me to be patient and that good things were to come.
> 
> Patient I was, and just as Konnan had said good things did come. My hard work, sweat, tears and hours upon hours of sometimes questioning my decision to come to México all culminated in me getting my chance with AAA. So here we are 2 weeks before my official TV match debut. I’m nervous, excited and really cant wait to get this first one out of the way. I’m so proud to be part of such an great lucha family with AAA and Perros del Mal. They have all changed my life and I am forever grateful.
> 
> I will continue to grow, change, and evolve as an entertainer, athlete and luchadora. I cant wait to take on some of the challenges that the next few months will hold for me and i will keep impressing and surprising people down here as they will realize that this Canadian girl can lucha.
> 
> - Taya


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Rain will be out for a bit, she broke her wrist in 'several' places during the main event of SHINE 5. Some people thought thet she was hurt but that maybe she had suffered a concussion.
Glad she didn't with the trouble Serena Deeb had with hers, Rain should count herself 'lucky' that it was just a broken wrist.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sojo Bolt having a match that wasn't a bust is a surprise. Maybe she fed off of her opponent or decided not to suck.

Too bad for Rain. Although hearing Rain left a match against Jazz & Kong with an injury doesn't strike me as a surprise. She felt like the punching bag for the contest the moment it was signed.


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate

To bad we are so isolated here up in the Northwest, because I honestly think ECCW up in Vancouver has got quite a bit of female talent.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

LTTP but that's a tough break for Rain, it seems like Gabe really wanted to establish her as one the promotion's top stars but regardless I hope she has a healthy and speedy recovery.

In other LTTP news: Madison Eagles will be making her return to the ring in January, great news I just hope she isn't rushing herself as that's kind of the vibe I'm" getting from reading her blogs. Also, Rachel Summerlyn captured the ACW Heavyweight Championship, congrats to her I'll need to scout that match out when I get a chance.
_______________________

*WSU Full Steam Ahead 2012 Review

Quick Thoughts: Good show, really to serve more as an reintroduction by Denver. The focus was on the individual as they should've been for this show. MOTN goes to Martinez/LuFisto but the time limit deal kind of killed the finish, regardless a great stiff brawl is what these two do best and they delivered in spades, Mercedez continues to be my favorite women wrestler (along with McKay & Summerlyn of course). Disappointing main event considering the talent involved and Havok should've been more dominant.*

Kalamity vs. Leva Bates- ***
Tina San Antonio vs. Brittney Savage- *1/2
Addy Starr vs. Jessie Brooks- **3/4
Mercedes Martinez vs. LuFisto- ****
Saturyne vs. Niya- **
Sassy Stephie & Allysin Kay vs. Annie Social & Kimber Lee- **
Marti Belle vs. Nikki Addams- *3/4
Jessicka Havok vs. Alicia vs. Lexxus- **3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

Madison Eagles didn't retire? :mark:


----------



## smitlick

Nope she came back to Australia because we have shit like health care


----------



## Obfuscation

Happy days. 

Losing one the of the best women on the Indie circuit was gonna suck. Can't wait for her to come back to US promotions.


----------



## PRODIGY

Glad to hear Madison is almost ready to return. She is one of my favorite female wrestlers. So hopefully soon we can get Madison/Melissa round 3.


----------



## Obfuscation

Anything to put her back on the scene in the States will work for me. Immediately pairing her vs Melissa would almost be too good. Indie wrestling needs Eagles nonetheless. Losing Del Rey was the biggest blow ever.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Can't wait to see this match


----------



## Obfuscation

+1 on that statement.


----------



## Chismo

Kana resigned from WNC today. She said in an interview with Ringstars afterwards that she was working for WNC without a contract for the last four months and hadn't been paid.

http://ameblo.jp/ringstars/entry-11415478254.html

The interview if anyone can get a better understanding of what happened.

Is WNC a shinking ship and she's the first off it?


----------



## Obfuscation

Should have kicked the promoter repeatedly till they paid her.


----------



## Chismo

Well, the promoter is TAJIRI, so he would've grabbed her leg and trapped it with ease.


----------



## Obfuscation

Good. A perfect excuse to give me another match between the two.


----------



## KB# 24

Do we have any lists of the best females match of 2012??? Or just best Shimmer/Shine matches of the year? Best Shimmer matches of all time, wouldn't go a stray either.


----------



## Even Flow

Don't know if anybody has listened to it yet, but Prazak announced on the latest Ringbelles podcast (which also has WSU promoter Drew Cordeiro & NCW:Femmes Fatales promoter Stephane Bruyere) that Kong and Madison Eagles will be returning on Volume 53, and that Evie will be debuting also.

http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/12...-cordeiro-ncwfemmes-fatales-stephane-bruyere/


----------



## Obfuscation

GLORIOUS news. :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

X-Static said:


> Don't know if anybody has listened to it yet, but Prazak announced on the latest Ringbelles podcast (which also has WSU promoter Drew Cordeiro & NCW:Femmes Fatales promoter Stephane Bruyere) that *Kong and Madison Eagles will be returning on Volume 53*, and that Evie will be debuting also.
> 
> http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/12...-cordeiro-ncwfemmes-fatales-stephane-bruyere/


Awesome fucking news.


----------



## Obfuscation

Legasee did you know Chikara pumped out some more awesome Joshi action this year? No Joshimania returns, but matches with the SENDAI Girls, Manami Toyota, & Meiko Satomura on the Aniversario + King of Trios shows.


----------



## Platt

Great news about Kong, not fussed either way about Eagles never been a big fan.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I hope Eagles returns to Chikara if she's back in Shimmer. I liked her there and think Chikara could use someone to take over the SDR role.


----------



## PRODIGY

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Legasee did you know Chikara pumped out some more awesome Joshi action this year? No Joshimania returns, but matches with the SENDAI Girls, Manami Toyota, & Meiko Satomura on the Aniversario + King of Trios shows.


Must find those matches asap.


----------



## Obfuscation

THECHAMPION said:


> I hope Eagles returns to Chikara if she's back in Shimmer. I liked her there and think Chikara could use someone to take over the SDR role.


Please. I won't hold my breathe, but it's a welcomed return from me.



Legasee said:


> Must find those matches asap.


(Y)

They're great. As you would expect. Satomura is the BOSS during Aniversario.


----------



## smitlick

So Evie is really good yeah.... Hopefully it works out well for her in Shimmer. Shes from New Zealand for those unaware.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE *_Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 6*
_Friday, January 11, 2013
9 PM Bell Time
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL
Watch it Live on WWNLive.com_



Spoiler: .



_Already Signed -_

*Daffney *_- Live Event Hostess_
_Main Event_
*Amazing Kong vs. Mercedes Martinez
Jessicka Havok vs. Reby Sky
Leva Bates vs. Kimberly
Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made) w/ April Hunter vs. MSEERIE (MsChif & Christina Von Eerie)
Nikki Roxx vs. Kimber Lee
Su Yung vs. Ivelisse
Mia Yim vs. Tina San Antonio
Santana vs. Leah Von Dutch*


_Plus More With -_

*Rain*

Mia Yim Returns to SHINE 6!






Kimber Lee Debutes at SHINE 6!






Leva Bates vs. Kimberly - SHINE 6! 






Taya Valkyrie?????






Amazing Kong Returns to iPPV at SHINE 6! 






*SHINE 6 Results* _Courtesy of Ringbellesonline_

*1. Mia Yim defeated Tina San Antonio with a German Suplex.

2. Santana Garrett pinned Leah Von Dutch with the Shining Star Press.

3. Nikki Roxx beat Kimber Lee with the Barbie Crusher.

4. MsEerie (MsChif & Christina Von Eerie) defeated Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made). Von Eerie pinned Made with the Doomsday Device. Made In Sin beat down the winners after the bell, using a spike piledriver on Christina.
Rain did a promo in the ring saying she’s been screwed over by SHINE so far, and that she’ll be playing by her own rules from now on.

5. Ivelisse Velez pinned Su Yung with a guillotine choke into a DDT.

6. Jessicka Havok beat Reby Sky when Matt Hardy threw in the towel while Sky was in the Rings of Saturn.

7. Kimberly made Leva Bates tap out to the Texas Cloverleaf. Leva was dressed as Eric Draven from The Crow. Kimberly hugged Daffney and the ringside audience and partied on top of the bar after getting her first win. She and Bates brawled to the back.

8. Mercedes Martinez pinned Amazing Kong after interference from Rain and April Hunter. Hunter, Ivelisse and Made In Sin attacked Kong after the match, cutting off MsChif, Nikki Roxx & Mia Yim, Su Yung & Santana Garrett who attempted to make the save. Rain announced she, Made In Sin, Hunter and Velez as the stable known as Valkyrie. *


I'm not happy about Made in Sin being in this new stable, they dont need to be. Just like they didn't need to be with April Hunter.


----------



## Amber B

I know people refuse to for whatever silly reason but I'm going to give Reby her props. Home girl is progressing.


----------



## PRODIGY

I want to see Jessicka Havok vs Kong. That match would be violent.


----------



## Rhawk

Seemed like a brilliant edition of Shine, shame I hardly have any money to be buying anything wrestling related these days, especially when its Shine related. I can agree with nearly everything about the show, including Valkyrie as a stable since I was suprised it was this and not a debutting Taya Valkyrie, but m wondering if Made in Sin really needs to be apart of it. Maybe they could have done with two other people, maybe Sassy Stephie and Rhia O'Reily could have been suitable. I suppose I'll get around the idea if I either watch the iPPV or see how things play out in future SHine shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's clear why Made in Sin was put in the group. They'll be a force within the tag ranks for SHINE. Rain is continuing her current role, Hunter was previously aligned with MiS, & Ivelisse is the new wild card for them. I'm fine with it. Only serves to add more interest in the coming SHINE shows.


----------



## Kazzenn

Amber B said:


> I know people refuse to for whatever silly reason but I'm going to give Reby her props. Home girl is progressing.


Yeah I really used to despise her but she's improved a lot and she has great chemistry with Havok.


----------



## smitlick

I've been impressed by Reby in the first 4 Shine shows.. Shes looked perfectly fine to me and there are far worse girls then her on some of those cards.


----------



## Even Flow

Ringbelles has an interview up with Madison Eagles before her return to the ring last night:

http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/01/11/fight-like-a-girl-madison-eagles/


----------



## Afterlife

What is WSU like these days since the new owners I hear they got? Can't say I've been too impressed by women's wrestling for a while now.


----------



## Platt

There's only been one show so far under the new ownership and it was pretty good, the production is a vast improvement.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE* Wrestling presents
*SHINE 7*
Friday, February 22, 2013 - 9 PM
1915 East 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL 33605

Watch it Live on WWNLive.com

Already Signed -

** Amazing Kong vs. Rain*
* _LAST WOMAN STANDING: _*Leva Bates vs. Kimberly*
** Nikki Roxx vs. Mercedes Martinez*
** Mia Yim, Tracy Taylor & Su Yung vs. Allysin Kay, Taylor Made & April Hunter*
** LuFisto vs. Ivelisse*
** Santana vs. Jessie Belle*
** Brittney Savage vs. Heidi Lovelace*
** Luscious Latasha vs. Tina San Antonio*

Another awesome card with the inclusion of Lufisto! Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

I expect Valkyrie dominance here. Not sure how Rain will do it vs Kong, but something has to happen to swing the momentum onto their side for a clean sweep. Or some kind of a major impact.


----------



## PRODIGY

Is Ivelisse apart of Valkrie?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Yes


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn what a bad ass stable.


----------



## Obfuscation

Martinez vs Roxx? Damn, I skipped over that one last night. That one has got to be stiff.


----------



## PRODIGY

They're 2 of the toughest female wrestler so you know it's bound to be a stiff match. Mercedes chops are deadly.


----------



## Obfuscation

If the match is Mercedes demolishing Roxx while she continues to display her toughness, then it I'll really get behind it. Story sells itself just thinking about it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Spoiler: news



*CHRISTINA VON EERIE ADDED TO APRIL SHIMMER EVENTS!*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES is pleased to announce the addition of *CHRISTINA VON EERIE* to all of our April events! 









Christina will be in action at the SHIMMER 53 event as part of WrestleCon on Saturday, April 6th, 2013 (the day before WrestleMania 29) in Secaucus, NJ, and will also compete at the SHIMMER 54-57 tapings on Saturday & Sunday, April 13th & 14th in Berwyn, IL!









SHIMMER 53 will take place on* Saturday, April 6, 2013* at the *Meadowlands Exposition Center (355 Plaza Drive) in Secaucus, NJ*. Bell time for this afternoon event is 12pm (Noon).

Tickets are now on sale at http://www.wwnlive.com/wrestlecon for the SHIMMER 53 event. First and second row seating is already sold out. Third row ringside seating is still available, priced at $40. General admission seating is also available, priced at $25. The event is suitable for all ages. 

SHIMMER 53 will be one of several live pro wrestling events that weekend at the Meadowlands Exposition Center as part of WrestleCon. After the SHIMMER event on April 6th, there will also be full events promoted by both CHIKARA and Dragon Gate USA at the same location. Visit http://www.wrestlecon.com/ for more information on all of the festivities that weekend at the Meadowlands Expo Center.

Already signed for SHIMMER 53 on April 6th...

****Steel Cage/SHIMMER Title Match***
(Champion) SARAYA KNIGHT vs. CHEERLEADER MELISSA

***Rematch from SHIMMER 52***
AYAKO HAMADA vs. 'The Wrestling Goddess' ATHENA

AMAZING KONG vs. MIA YIM

SHIMMER Tag Team Champions THE CANADIAN NINJAS

Former SHIMMER Champion MADISON EAGLES

The SHIMMER debut of New Zealand's EVIE

MIA YIM returns from Japan

'Made In Sin' TAYLOR MADE & ALLYSIN KAY

2012's Best SHIMMER Newcomer RHIA O'REILLY

CHRISTINA VON EERIE*









​
Look for more matches and talent announcements to be made over the course of the next several weeks.

For years now, fans in the northeast have requested that SHIMMER run a live event in their area. For those fans, this is your chance to see SHIMMER live without having to make the trip to Chicago! If you will be in the area the weekend of April 6th, be sure to experience SHIMMER 53 live and in person!

Visit http://www.wwnlive.com/wrestlecon to pick up your tickets to SHIMMER 53!





Just thought that I'd add a SHIMMER update, there are loads more girls to be announced for all the April SHIMMER shows but here's who has been announced so far.
Also Dave Prazak said on Facebook last night that NEW Joshi talent will be coming over for the shows. :cheer


----------



## PRODIGY

I wonder who the new Joshi talents will be Would :mark: out for Arisa Nakajima and the Shirai Sisters.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I think I'd DIE if Arisa was one of them. I'd love to see Yuhi too.


----------



## Even Flow

Preview of the Shimmer Volume 49 DVD artwork:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I dont know if many people know about this but WSU & CZW are doing a double header on Saturday, February 9th, 2013(Not on iPPV)

Both cards look REALLY good. 

*CZW & WSU Deadly Doubleheader - Voorhees, NJ - February 9*


*Women Superstars Uncensored "An Ultraviolent Affair"*
_3:30 PM Doors, 4:00 PM Bell Time * Doubleheader with CZW
Saturday, February 9th, 2013 * Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak Road, Voorhees, NJ 08043
Tickets: http://bit.ly/WSU-2-9-13_

*Matches announced for WSU “An Ultraviolent Affair”:*

_*WSU World Championship*_
*Jessicka Havok (c) vs. Athena*

_*To Determine The #1 Contender*_
*Mercedes Martinez vs. LuFisto – Falls Count Anywhere Match*

_*WSU Tag Team Titles* – Submission Match_
*Sassy Stephanie & Allysin Kay (c) vs. Annie Social & Kimber Lee*

_*Non-Title Match*_
*NCW:FF Champion Kalamity vs. Lexxus*

_*UNCENSORED OPPORTUNITY*_
*Niya vs. Veda Scott with special guest referee Jana*

_*Team WSU vs. Team CZW*_
*WSU Spirit Champion Marti Belle, Tina San Antonio, Nikki Addams vs. Christina Von Eerie, Cherry Bomb, Nevaeh*

_*Beyond Wrestling Showcase*_
*Addy Starr vs. Chris Dickinson – Kiss My Ass Match*

_Scheduled to appear at WSU “An Ultraviolent Affair”:_

*Ezavel Suena
Jessie Brooks*
_
Plus more to be announced!_

---------------------------------------------------

*CZW 14 Anniversary*
_7:30 PM Bell Time *
Saturday, February 9th, 2013 * Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak Road, Voorhees, NJ 08043_

_DEATHMATCH_
*CZW World Champion MASADA vs. Christina Von Eerie*

_Intergender Tag Team Extravaganza_
*Adam Cole & Jessica Havok vs. Sami Callihan & LuFisto*

_Ultraviolent Food Fight; FANS BRING THE FOOD!_
*Greg Excellent vs. Chrissy Rivera*

*Mia Yim returns to CZW!*


Even though I'm not a fan of death matches, I'm looking forward to see that Masada v CVE match. Especially as they date in real life.
At the end of his match last month v Joe Gacy, she attacked him with a barbed wire baseball bat because she wanted to be his girlfriend. I'm interested in were they go with it.


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> _*WSU World Championship*_
> *Jessicka Havok (c) vs. Athena*
> 
> _*To Determine The #1 Contender*_
> *Mercedes Martinez vs. LuFisto – Falls Count Anywhere Match*


Fuck yeah!:mark:


----------



## FITZ

There's a good chance I will be spending my day in Voorhes on Saturday. 

Also that Shimmer card for Wreslteconn looks awesome and I hardly know anything about women's wrestling. I was on the fence about seeing Shimmer but now I'm sold on going to the show. Now I just have to convince my brother and friend to see it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy CRAP @ the excellent intergender tag on the CZW show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WSU card got changed ALOT because of bad weather. Allysin Kay, Sassy Stephanie, Marti Belle, Lexxus, Tina San Antonio and Nikki Addams all missed the show but we still got the 2 big main event matches_


*WSU: An Ultraviolent Affair Results 02.09.13*

*Nevaeh def Jessi Brooks* with a bridging German suplex

*Christina Von Eerie beats Kimber Lee* with a straight jacket lung blower

*Veda Scott def Niya* with a mind trip. Niya had her foot on ropes but special guest ref Jana didnt see it. Veda is a full time roster memember of WSU now

*Kalamity def Cherrybomb* with a michinoku driver

_Kiss My Ass Match: _
*Chris Dickinson def Addy Starr* with reversing a sliding D into a roll up

_WSU World Championship: _
*Jessicka Havok def Athena* with a top rope Air Raid crash

_Falls Count Anywhere: _
*Lufisto def Mercedes Martinez* with a Burning hammer through a table on the floor.
Mercedes and Lufisto hug after match but then Martinez attacks Lufisto.

*Credit:*_ Dave Muscarella via PWPonderings_


*CZW 14th Anniversary Results 02.09.13*

*Lufisto & Sami Callihan def Adam Cole & Jessicka Havoc*

_Ultraviolent Food Fight:_ 
*Excellent def Chrissy Rivera* (Thanks Jason)

_Non-Title Intergender Deathmatch_
*CZW World Champion Masada vs Christina Von Eerie went to a no contest* when Joe Gacy interfered. Tremont apparently came out to save Eerie. CVE was a bloody mess after the match.

*Credit:* _Brett Lauderdale & Dave Muscarella via PWPonderings_



I heard that the Mercedes/Lufisto Match was AWESOME. I'm also dying to see the JHav v Athena match and the CZW Tag Match


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I have to see LuLu vs Martinez. Should be nuts. 

Intergender tag goes without saying. I'll watch that entire CZW event though. Main event sounds a bit off putting from the result standpoint.


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> Yeah, I have to see LuLu vs Martinez. Should be nuts.
> 
> Intergender tag goes without saying. I'll watch that entire CZW event though. Main event sounds a bit off putting from the result standpoint.


The ending was probably some of the worst booking I've ever seen since WCW. 

The match itself was something special. CVE has a great image and she looks like a total badass. Well after the mach she had with Masada she is a total badass. Seriously there wasn't that much of her playing an underdog in the match. She fucking went to war with Masada. I can't believe some of the bumps she was taking and some of the stuff she dished out was amazing. After seeing this I really can say that CVE can hold her own with the toughest wrestlers out there. I know Masada and her have a relationship in real life but it didn't look like he held anything back. The only thing was that he cut her above the hairline so she wouldn't have a huge cut visible on her face. That's it though.

I couldn't believe the way that this match was booked and how strong CVE looked. Had CZW just given us a clean finish I think it would have been a star making performance from here. She certainly won the respect of all the CZW fans (as long as she doesn't hit people chairs). Seriously the way she looked was awesome. Imagine her badass look with blood just pouring down her face. When she looked angry it was scary. 

I've seen a shitload of wrestling in person and quite a few death matches. This was something really special though. I wish the crowd had been better for the match but we had just say through about an hour and a half of not seeing anything good. I honestly was in a state of shocked silence during the match. I can't wait to see myself when I watch it because I feel like I'm just going to look dumbfounded during the match (I was front row dead center with the hard cam facing me).

I have no idea how well the match will come across on DVD but as a live experience it's something that I don't think I'm ever going to forget. 


The inter-gender match from CZW was also really good. I just wish Sami wouldn't act so childish when insulting Adam Cole. Great action though. Havok and Cole are both fantastic heels. 

The WSU card is going to suffer from a bad crowd. There were somewhere between 75-100 people there and the 100 is a generous estimate. The undercard wasn't very good but the main events delivered. Havok/Athena was really good and was just well worked. Kind of an old school structure but really enjoyable. 

Mercedes/Lufisto was a blast though. They just beat the hell out of each other all over the arena. The small crowd made it fun as I basically got to follow them around the building watching them fight with each other. The ending spot was insane as well. 


So yeah I had a great time in Voorhes on Saturday. The women delivered and there were a few fun matches from the men in CZW as well.


----------



## Chismo

> I know Masada and her have a relationship in real life but it didn't look like he held anything back


Fuck yeah, all hail the Ultraviolent Beast. I'm disappointed how the ending sounds, but still - this is a must-see for me on DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> The ending was probably some of the worst booking I've ever seen since WCW.
> 
> The match itself was something special. CVE has a great image and she looks like a total badass. Well after the mach she had with Masada she is a total badass. Seriously there wasn't that much of her playing an underdog in the match. She fucking went to war with Masada. I can't believe some of the bumps she was taking and some of the stuff she dished out was amazing. After seeing this I really can say that CVE can hold her own with the toughest wrestlers out there. I know Masada and her have a relationship in real life but it didn't look like he held anything back. The only thing was that he cut her above the hairline so she wouldn't have a huge cut visible on her face. That's it though.
> 
> I couldn't believe the way that this match was booked and how strong CVE looked. Had CZW just given us a clean finish I think it would have been a star making performance from here. She certainly won the respect of all the CZW fans (as long as she doesn't hit people chairs). Seriously the way she looked was awesome. Imagine her badass look with blood just pouring down her face. When she looked angry it was scary.
> 
> I've seen a shitload of wrestling in person and quite a few death matches. This was something really special though. I wish the crowd had been better for the match but we had just say through about an hour and a half of not seeing anything good. I honestly was in a state of shocked silence during the match. I can't wait to see myself when I watch it because I feel like I'm just going to look dumbfounded during the match (I was front row dead center with the hard cam facing me).
> 
> I have no idea how well the match will come across on DVD but as a live experience it's something that I don't think I'm ever going to forget.
> 
> 
> The inter-gender match from CZW was also really good. I just wish Sami wouldn't act so childish when insulting Adam Cole. Great action though. Havok and Cole are both fantastic heels.
> 
> The WSU card is going to suffer from a bad crowd. There were somewhere between 75-100 people there and the 100 is a generous estimate. The undercard wasn't very good but the main events delivered. Havok/Athena was really good and was just well worked. Kind of an old school structure but really enjoyable.
> 
> Mercedes/Lufisto was a blast though. They just beat the hell out of each other all over the arena. The small crowd made it fun as I basically got to follow them around the building watching them fight with each other. The ending spot was insane as well.
> 
> 
> So yeah I had a great time in Voorhes on Saturday. The women delivered and there were a few fun matches from the men in CZW as well.


Poor ending or not you painted the ultimate picture for that match. I was already a fan of CVE prior to this. The match has to make me dig her even more. I. Must. See. This. 

:mark:


----------



## Chismo

And speaking of Masada... Kasai/Masada III announced for WrestleCon! Holy Moses! :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TaylorFitz said:


> The ending was probably some of the worst booking I've ever seen since WCW.
> 
> The match itself was something special. CVE has a great image and she looks like a total badass. Well after the mach she had with Masada she is a total badass. Seriously there wasn't that much of her playing an underdog in the match. She fucking went to war with Masada. I can't believe some of the bumps she was taking and some of the stuff she dished out was amazing. After seeing this I really can say that CVE can hold her own with the toughest wrestlers out there. I know Masada and her have a relationship in real life but it didn't look like he held anything back. The only thing was that he cut her above the hairline so she wouldn't have a huge cut visible on her face. That's it though.
> 
> I couldn't believe the way that this match was booked and how strong CVE looked. Had CZW just given us a clean finish I think it would have been a star making performance from here. She certainly won the respect of all the CZW fans (as long as she doesn't hit people chairs). Seriously the way she looked was awesome. Imagine her badass look with blood just pouring down her face. When she looked angry it was scary.
> 
> I've seen a shitload of wrestling in person and quite a few death matches. This was something really special though. I wish the crowd had been better for the match but we had just say through about an hour and a half of not seeing anything good. I honestly was in a state of shocked silence during the match. I can't wait to see myself when I watch it because I feel like I'm just going to look dumbfounded during the match (I was front row dead center with the hard cam facing me).
> 
> I have no idea how well the match will come across on DVD but as a live experience it's something that I don't think I'm ever going to forget.
> 
> 
> The inter-gender match from CZW was also really good. I just wish Sami wouldn't act so childish when insulting Adam Cole. Great action though. Havok and Cole are both fantastic heels.
> 
> The WSU card is going to suffer from a bad crowd. There were somewhere between 75-100 people there and the 100 is a generous estimate. The undercard wasn't very good but the main events delivered. Havok/Athena was really good and was just well worked. Kind of an old school structure but really enjoyable.
> 
> Mercedes/Lufisto was a blast though. They just beat the hell out of each other all over the arena. The small crowd made it fun as I basically got to follow them around the building watching them fight with each other. The ending spot was insane as well.
> 
> 
> So yeah I had a great time in Voorhes on Saturday. The women delivered and there were a few fun matches from the men in CZW as well.


Thanks for a report on the match. I can't wait to see it. 
I heard that there was a stupid ending to the Tag Title match too, two screwy finishes on one show? I hope it doesn't ruin it as a whole.


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW has been known to book some of their matches with finishes that leave you a bit confused at the end of them. I'm not liking the fact that it seems they've come back into the fold. Like you said QOE, lets hope it doesn't effect the matches in a negative way.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SERENA DEEB TO RETURN TO THE RING!*



Spoiler: .



What a feeling it is for SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES to formally announce the addition of *SERENA DEEB* to all of our April events! 









*Serena Deeb* will be in action at the SHIMMER 53 event as part of WrestleCon on Saturday, April 6th, 2013 (the day before WrestleMania 29) at the Meadowlands Expo Center in Secaucus, NJ, and will also compete at the SHIMMER 54-57 tapings on Saturday & Sunday, April 13th & 14th at the Eagles Club in Berwyn, IL!

One of the most beloved athletes in SHIMMER history, Serena has had many memorable moments throughout her SHIMMER tenure. Serena debuted back in May of 2006 at SHIMMER 5, and slowly climbed the ranks to eventually achieve main event status. Some of Serena's truly breakout matches were her bouts against 1st SHIMMER Champion *Sara Del Rey*. It was at SHIMMER 22 that Serena pulled off one of the biggest wins of her career when she hit her signature spear on Del Rey, to hand Sara a rare pinfall loss in SHIMMER competition. That victory earned her a shot at 2nd SHIMMER Champion *MsChif* in the main event of SHIMMER 23.









Following a stint in WWE, Serena shocked the Berwyn Eagles Club crowd by making a surprise return at SHIMMER 33. She quickly became involved in a heated rivalry with *Portia Perez*, resulting in several singles and tag team clashes against Portia and her partner *Nicole Matthews*. The main event of SHIMMER 41 featured an epic contest between Serena and 3rd SHIMMER Champion *Madison Eagles* for the title. Serena then went on to settle her score with Perez at SHIMMER 43 after nailing Portia with the spear off of a table. 









Serena was unfortunately forced onto the sidelines during October of 2011 after suffering a concussion. She wisely did not immediately return to active competition, to allow for her body to fully heal before choosing to step back inside the ring. After an 18 month absence, Serena will make her highly anticipated return to SHIMMER action on April 6th at WrestleCon, less than eight weeks away!









SHIMMER Women Athletes returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL on *Saturday & Sunday, April 13th & 14th, 2013*. Volumes 54-57 of the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of that weekend.

Tickets for the April 13th & 14th events are now on sale. Front row reserved seating for Saturday, April 13th is already SOLD OUT. *One front row seat remains available for Sunday, April 14th*. It is priced at $80 for the full day of taping (Vols. 56 & 57). Please E-mail [email protected] right away if you are interested in it. 

General admission tickets are priced at $30 per full day of taping, and can be purchased using the PayPal buttons at the link below. 

http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html

If you need to purchase tickets using a money order, please E-mail [email protected] for mail order instructions.

Announced for participation in the SHIMMER 54-57 tapings thus far...

SHIMMER Champion *SARAYA KNIGHT*
SHIMMER Tag Team Champions *THE CANADIAN NINJAS
CHEERLEADER MELISSA
AYAKO HAMADA
'The Wrestling Goddess' ATHENA
MADISON EAGLES
EVIE
MIA YIM
'Made In Sin' ALLYSIN KAY & TAYLOR MADE
RHIA O'REILLY
CHRISTINA VON EERIE
SERENA DEEB*

Look for more talent to be added to the list in announcements made during the course of the next several weeks!


----------



## virus21

Serena is back to wrestling. Sweet


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Serena, Eagles and Kong returning? Damn, this is like SHIMMER's version of Royal Rumble 2002 lol.

*Shine Wrestling 6 Review (1/11/2013)
-Very good show, maybe on par with SHINE1. Bar the opener, very consistent card with an outstanding match between Sky/Havok. As if their Crossfire match wasn't good enough they managed to top it, Sky is officially in my fav 5 for women's wrestlers. The ME was standard fare and overbooked but I will be interested to see where they take the new faction Valkyrie. Overall the one thing I've found SHINE lacking is strong ME's (bar SHINE1), They need to let Martinez go WSU level in there and the roster has workers that can make it happen. Also, Daffney needs to tone her antics down as it can take away from the action. Regardless of all that, solid show.*

Mia Yim vs. Tina San Antonio-*
Santana vs. Leah Von Dutch-**
Nikki Roxx vs. Kimber Lee-***
MsChif & Mserrie vs. Made In Sin-**
Ivelisse vs. Su Yung-**
Reby Sky vs. Jessicka Havok-****
Kimberly vs. Leva Bates-**
Mercedes Martinez vs. Amazing Kong-***


----------



## Obfuscation

Serena (Y)

Need to check out the SHINE show from this year. XWT needs to get on the ball with more indie promotions.


----------



## PRODIGY

Glad to hear that Serena's returning.


----------



## Even Flow

For anybody interested, Serena's on the latest WOW podcast by Ringbelles. 

http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/02/18/wow-podcast-51-with-serena-deeb/


----------



## virus21

http://www.diva-dirt.com/2013/02/20/wsu-original-severs-ties-with-company-sick-to-stomach-with-new-direction/


----------



## Obfuscation

Doesn't surprise me. With how lame Beyond Wrestling is & the machine seemingly behind getting Ezavel Suena over, I'd claim they were declining too.


----------



## FITZ

X-Static said:


> For anybody interested, Serena's on the latest WOW podcast by Ringbelles.
> 
> http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/02/18/wow-podcast-51-with-serena-deeb/


How are these podcasts? I've pretty much listened to all of the Art of Wrestling and they seem to have a pretty solid back log and I've been wanting to listen to some other ones.


----------



## Even Flow

I don't listen to Ringbelles all the time, only when they have somebody i'm interested in listening to, but I like them.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TaylorFitz said:


> How are these podcasts? I've pretty much listened to all of the Art of Wrestling and they seem to have a pretty solid back log and I've been wanting to listen to some other ones.


I've listened to all off them over the last few years. And would highly recommend it to people, it's one of the best podcasts(after AOW) out there.

A special mention for the Xmas special with SHIMMER’s Dave Prazak, WSU’s Drew Cordeiro & NCW:Femmes Fatales’ Stephane Bruyere.

http://ringbellesonline.com/2012/12...-cordeiro-ncwfemmes-fatales-stephane-bruyere/


=========================================================================

*SHINE 7 results*


1. *Brittney Savage pinned Heidi Lovelace* following a roundhouse kick.
2. *Tina San Antonio defeated Luscious Latasha & La Rosa Negra* in a 3-way. Tina pinned Latasha with a Mangaliser.
3. *Santana Garrett beat Jessie Belle* with the Shining Star Press.

_- On SHINE 8 on Saturday, March 23, Reby Sky faces Jessicka Havok in a Career v Respect match. If Sky loses, she’s out of SHINE, but if she wins, Havok must say on the mic that she respects Reby Sky.
- Angelina Love was brought out as the newest member of SHINE, and will have her debut match on SHINE 8. This brought out Valkyrie, who bully her out of the ring._

4. *Ivelisse Velez pinned LuFisto* with a DDT.
5. *Allysin Kay, Taylor Made & April Hunter beat Mia Yim, Tracy Taylor & Su Yung.* Taylor pinned Yim following the Eighth Deadly (Dudley Death Drop).
6. *Nikki Roxx defeated Mercedes Martinez* with the Barbie Crusher.
7. *Leva Bates beat Kimberly* in a Last Woman Standing match after Kimberly had a chair kicked in her face. Kimberly attacked Bates after the bell and locked in the Texas Cloverleaf.
8. *Rain defeated Amazing Kong* via DQ after pretending she had been hit with a chair. Valkyrie attacked Kong after the match but Roxx, Garrett, Yim, Taylor and Yung made the save.

http://ringbellesonline.com


----------



## Obfuscation

Angelina Love?

(N)


----------



## Manu_Styles

Leva Bates vs Kimberly and Ivelisse Velez vs Lufisto looks good, i will watch it as soon as i can


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Manu_Styles said:


> Leva Bates vs Kimberly and Ivelisse Velez vs Lufisto looks good, i will watch it as soon as i can


People are saying that Lufisto v Ivalisse is a MOTY Contender, so I can't wait to see that. Hopefully this means that Ivalisse Valez gets a spot on the SHIMMER shows in April.

Also, it was announced during the show that the SHIMMER show at WrestleCon *WILL* be on iPPV. :cheer


----------



## Obfuscation

Isn't that going to be the event with the cage match between Knight & Melissa?


----------



## Rickey

HayleySabin said:


> Isn't that going to be the event with the cage match between Knight & Melissa?


Oh yes.

Along with the Athena vs. Hamada rematch and Amazing Kong vs. Mia Yim.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not into Athena. She comes off lost a lot of the time. Fingers crossed Hamada does some work.

Kong vs Yim should be solid. Cage has me :mark: Melissa or bust.


----------



## virus21

> Last night at SHINE 7 it was announced that SHIMMER Women Athletes will be making their iPPV debut on April 6th, the day before WrestleMania 29.
> 
> The show, SHIMMER 53, will be a part of the first annual WrestleCon, a three-day event featuring several companies in the independent scene. It has become a tradition for many independent promotions to capitalize on wrestling’s increased exposure during WrestleMania weekend by holding events of their own nearby, and this will be no exception, taking place at the Meadowlands Expo Center in Secaucus, New Jersey. The main event will see Saraya Knight defending her SHIMMER World Championship against Cheerleader Melissa inside a steel cage, as well as Serena Deeb‘s and Madison Eagles‘s first SHIMMER appearances since returning from lengthy injuries.
> 
> The event will be available to order on iPPV at WWNLive.com. See below for the announced card so far:
> 
> * SHIMMER World Championship Steel Cage Match:
> Saraya Knight (c) vs Cheerleader Melissa
> 
> * Amazing Kong vs Mia Yim
> 
> * Athena vs Ayako Hamada
> 
> Also booked:
> * Serena Deeb
> * Madison Eagles
> * Mercedes Martinez
> * SHIMMER Tag Team Champions The Canadian Ninjas (Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews)
> * Made in Sin (Allysin Kay and Taylor Made)
> * Evie
> * Rhia O’Reilly
> * Christina Von Eerie
> 
> SHIMMER 53 takes place on April 6th at the Meadowlands Expo Center in Secaucus, New Jersey. The Diva Dirt team will be there, providing live coverage.
> 
> For more information, visit the official SHIMMER website.


http://www.diva-dirt.com/2013/02/24/shimmer-to-make-ippv-debut-on-wrestlemania-weekend/


----------



## Rickey

New match added to Shimmer Vol. 53

****Rematch of SHIMMER 35 Main Event****
MADISON EAGLES vs. JESSIE McKAY


----------



## PRODIGY

Will mark the fuck out if Melissa wins the title. First ever 2x Shimmer champion sounds sweet.:bateman


----------



## Obfuscation

Pulling for it too. Ready to :mark: if it happens.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*GIRLS NIGHT OUT 8 #GNO8 
Live 3/1/2013
Cleveland, Ohio or world-wide on iPPV at SMVOD.com*



Spoiler: .



_http://www.facebook.com/Aiwrestling
http://www.facebook.com/events/460602507328128/?ref=22_
















*On Friday night, March 1st, join AIW for Girls Night Out where the first ever Climb The Ranks ladder match featuring four of the top lady wrestlers in the world will take place. The winner will challenge for the AIW Women's Championship at a later date.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Veda Scott :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Allysin Kay and Athena :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

AK-47 ftw too.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Excited!! I can't wait for WM weekend and yet I have no interest in Wrestlemania AT ALL.


----------



## PRODIGY

Meliss/Saraya cage match. The return of Serena and Kana being the bad ass that she is this show is gonna be epic.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Man I usually hate SHIMMER posters but that looks really good, the card has Mercedes Martinez and Jessie McKay on it which means auto buy (thank you WWNLive).
_____
*SHINE 7 Review:
Another solid outing from Shine, first things first words cannot express how much I marked seeing A-Love and her debut + Sky/Havok III means a guaranteed buy for SHINE 8 from me. Ivelisse has all the tools to be a star and she put on an excellent contest with LuFisto, definitely her breakout match for me. Some people will enjoy Bates/Kimberly more than I did but honestly both girls can do better and the second half really killed it for me especially the finish. Overall the idea of this show was to establish Valkyrie and they did a good job of doing that + a solid card all around means another thumbs up. However again they did need to strengthen their Main Events.*

Brittney Savage vs. Heidi Lovelace- **
Tina San Antonio vs. Luscious Latasha vs. La Rosa Negra- **
Santana Garrett vs. Jessie Belle- ***
Ivelisse vs. LuFisto- ****
Made in Sin vs. Yim, Yung & Taylor- ***
Nikki Roxx vs. Mercedes Martinez- ***
Leva Bates vs. Kimberly- **
Amazing Kong vs. Rain- **


----------



## Obfuscation

I better get my vindication here.

Two time champ. I'm not asking for much, SHIMMER.


----------



## geraldinhio

Anyone have a download link for shimmer 10? One of the only early Shimmer shows I've yet to see and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*AIW Girls Night Out 8 iPPV Results*



Spoiler: .



*1. Climb The Ranks Qualifier:* Addy Starr pinned Sassy Steph after a Sliding D.
*2. Climb The Ranks Qualifier:* Athena pinned Kimber Lee after an O-Face.
*3. Climb The Ranks Qualifier:* Veda Scott pinned Leva Bates with a bridging Saito Suplex.
*4. Climb The Ranks Qualifier: *“Crazy” Mary Dobson pinned Annie Social with a Schoolgirl.
*5. Absolute Opportunity: *Angelus Layne pinned Jodi D’Milo after a Death Valley Driver.
*6. *The Social Network (Heidi Lovelace & Nikki St John) beat Angeldust & KC Warfield when Lovelace pinned Warfield following an Annie Social Stunner.
*7. Absolute Women’s Championship:* Allysin Kay beat Mickie Knuckles with a Gogoplata submission.
*8. Climb The Ranks 4-Way Ladder Match:* Veda Scott beat Addy Starr, Athena and “Crazy” Mary Dobson by retrieving the contract after powerbombing Athena off the ladder through a table.










*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 8*
_Saturday, March 23, 2013
7:30 PM Bell Time
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_
_Watch it live on_ *www.WWNLive.com*



Spoiler: .



_Already Signed -_

Daffney - Live Event Hostess

_The Main Event_
*VALKYRIE of Rain, Ivelisse & Made in Sin vs. Amazing Kong, Angelina Love, Mia Yim & Christina Von Eerie*

_Career vs. Respect_
Reby Sky vs. Jessicka Havok

_Pick Your Poison_
*Leva Bates vs. Kimberly*

_Rematch from SHINE 7!_
*Mercedes Martinez vs. Nikki Roxx*

*Santana vs. Sojo Bolt*

*Brandi Wine vs. Jayme Jameson*

*Su Yung vs. Brittney Savage*

*Nikki St.John vs. Luscious Latasha*


----------



## AthenaMark

Shimmer 49 and 50 is shipping in a couple of weeks and NO ONE TOLD ME? Damn. Ok. It's all good. I'll be ready and Melissa vs Saraya in a cage match? Good deal. Serena is COMING BACK AT LONG LAST? FINALLY!


----------



## PRODIGY

I wonder why Melissa hasn't done any Shine shows yet. I would mark hard for a Melissa/Havok match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Legasee said:


> I wonder why Melissa hasn't done any Shine shows yet. I would mark hard for a Melissa/Havok match.


Next week for NCW Femme Fatales, for the WSU Title.










I'll post a full preview of the card for everyone next wwek.


----------



## virus21

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Dear god Angelina looks like a used up porn star. Cut down on the surgery honey


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Next week for NCW Femme Fatales, for the WSU Title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a full preview of the card for everyone next wwek.


For the love of God, I gotta see this.:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Some info on Women's wrestling shows over the next few weeks courtesy of Dave Prazak.



*This is going to be a very exciting and eventful next three weeks for fans of women's pro wrestling. Trust me, we all have some amazing things in store for you on our respective shows. 

It is only through giving each company your business that we are able to continue producing these events. Please show your support wherever you can these next three weeks, either by attending in person or watching via iPPV!*


*Sat., March 23 - SHINE 8* in Ybor City, Florida
_Tickets: http://www.shinewrestling.com/
iPPV: http://www.wwnlive.com/event-shine-03-23-13.html_


*Sun., March 24 - Bellatrix 5* in Norwich, England
_Tickets: http://wawwuk.com/
iPPV: http://www.epic-tv.com/bellatrix-live.html_


*Sat., March 30 - NCW Femmes Fatales XI* in Montreal, Quebec
_Tickets: http://www.ncwfemmesfatales.com/_


*Sat., April 6 - SHIMMER 53* in Secaucus, New Jersey (afternoon)
_Tickets: http://www.wwnlive.com/wrestlecon
iPPV: http://www.wwnlive.com/event-shimmer-04-06-13.html_


*Sat., April 6 - IndyGurlz* in Boonton, New Jersey (evening)
_Tickets: http://www.indygurlz.com/_


*Sat., April 13 - SHIMMER 54 & 55* in Berwyn, Illinois
_Tickets: http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/_


*Sun., April 14 - SHIMMER 56 & 57* in Berwyn, Illinois 
_Tickets: http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/_


----------



## Matt_Yoda

SHINE & SHIMMER already has my money for iPPV, should be some great shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Havok is decent overall. Yet to catch the fever for her, but her capabilities are seemingly there. Melissa might be the right opponent for her to really draw out the goodness.


----------



## AthenaMark

Shimmer 49 and 50 come out next week...it's almost time.


----------



## Obfuscation

SHIMMER how the world waits for the release of your shows. If only they were much swifter.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 8 Results*_ - Courtesy of Ringbelles Online_

*1. Nikki St John pinned Luscious Latasha* with a bulldog
*2. Su Yung made Brittney Savage* submit to the Yellow Fever
*3. Jayme Jameson pinned Brandi Wine* (who was accompanied by Malia Hosaka) via inside cradle
*4. Santana Garrett pinned Sojo Bolt* with the Shining Star Press
*5. SHINE 7 Rematch: Mercedes Martinez pinned Nikki Roxx* with a Fisherman Buster Suplex
*6. Fans Bring The Weapons/I Quit: Kimberly beat Leva Bates *via TKO/referee stoppage. Leva did not say the words “I quit” but was deemed unable to continue by the official.
*7. Career vs Respect: Reby Sky pinned Jessicka Havok* following a Twist of Fate on a chair
*8. VALKYRIE (Rain, Allysin Kay, Taylor Made & Ivelisse Velez) beat Amazing Kong, Angelina Love, Mia Yim & Christina Von Eerie* when Kay pinned Von Eerie after the Eighth Deadly. Post match, Kong’s team took turns hitting signature moves on Velez, who was left laying. She was carried unconscious to the back by the other members of Valkyrie.

A more in dept report and opinions at http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/03...-havok-vs-sky-leva-vs-kimberly-iv/#more-14354


----------



## THECHAMPION

Holy shit are there so many porn names on there.

Especially in the first 3 matches.


----------



## Platt

Sounds decent enough hopefully it actually makes it to DVD before 2014


----------



## Obfuscation

Reby REALLY pulling out all the stops to earn that win.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW Femme Fatales XI - March 30th 2013*



Spoiler: .











[

_*18:30* : Door opens for VIP, Exclusive Meet and Greet
*19:00 :* Doors opens for General Admission and Meet and Greet
*19:30 : *Pre Show
*19:40 :* Start of FFXI
*22:30 :* End of FFXI
*23:00 :* After Party at Resto Bar du Metro Henri Bourassa
_
*Ticket cost :*
*VIP :* 25$, including first row + exclusive meet and greet from 18:30 to 19:00.
*General Admission :* 15$

Tickets will be on sale at all NCW events or by PayPal payment at [email protected] (add 4$ per tickets for shipping and PayPal fees)

http://www.ncwfemmesfatales.com/










*NCW Femmes Fatales International Championship
Kalamity© vs. Mercedes Martinez *

For a third month of March in a row, Mercedes Martinez and Kalamity will face each other in a Femmes Fatales ring with the score now each at 1 win. Mercedes won her Cage Match against LuFisto at Femmes Fatales X last November and won a second chance to become the NCW Femmes Fatales International Champion. Kalamity is our champion for more than 15 months and seems to be unbreakable. This Main Event of Femmes Fatales XI will be a hard hitting affair between 2 of the biggest indy stars of the last year.












*LuFisto w/ Pegaboo vs. Saraya Knight*

Saraya Knight came to Montreal last november showing quickly why she came to Canada : to attack the icon of Quebec women's wrestling for more than 10 years already, LuFisto. After her cage match against Mercedes Martinez, LuFisto was left bloodied in the ring, but Saraya Knight decided that it was not enough and locked herself in the cage to continue the beat down. Intensity should be just high in this match that could become an instant classic.











*Jessicka Havok w/ Mlle Rachelle vs. Cheerleader Melissa*

As soon as that match was announced, lots of fans of women's wrestling declared that it was a dream match on the independant scene... and they are right. Jessicka Havok, WSU Champion, had a huge rising during the last years and is considered one of the most violent wrestler out there. Cheerleader Melissa is a women's wrestling star since already some times, and is also considered on of the most violent wrestler... Who will be able to survive this fight? The answer on March 30th!











*Sassy Stephie w/ Mlle Rachelle vs. Sweet Cherrie *

Those 2 wrestlers had some good and bad moments during Femmes Fatales X last november and they will face each others with one goal in head, impress the Femmes Fatales direction team. Sassy Stephie won her first match last november against Mary Lee Rose before losing, by surprise, against X-Cute Sweet. As for Sweet Cherrie, she had an important win against Cherry Bomb and after won by DQ against Saraya Knight. We can expect a good battle!

*Allison Danger vs. Courtney Rush*

After a hard month of July for Courtney Rush where she lost her 2 fights, and the SHIMMER tag championship during Femmes Fatales IX, Rush came back with 2 impressive performances during FFX as she won her matches against Portia Perez first, and then against Ryo Mizunami. She will have an other good challenge on March 30th as she will face Allison Danger, who will be back in Montreal after a 2 years hiatus. Two of the most charismatic wrestlers in North America will face each others in that fan favorites war.











*Deziree & Midianne Vs. Xandra Bale & Leah Von Dutch*

Those two teams faced each others in a 3 versus 3 match during Femmes Fatales X, but the animosity between them is still alive. Von Dutch and Bale showed good chemistry during there 2 matches last show and will have the opportunity this time to team up against Deziree and Midianne. Those two quebecers will want to venge there lost from last show and will be ready for anything that can happen.











*'Rate Tank' Kellie Skater vs. Angie Skye w/ Kath Von Goth *

Since her association with Kath Von Goth, Angie Skye had an important role in Femmes Fatales. After a win against Leah Von Dutch, she had the guts to attack Cheerleader Melissa and even if she has lost that match, her name is starting to be on the lips on all women's wrestling fans. She will face somebody that will just be back from her third trip in Japan and also somebody that had an incredible year in 2012, Kellie Skater. This will be an other great opportunity for Skye and she wants to do everything to seize it. Skater had some applauses last november and her new status of fan favorites will without a doubt be profitable for her in this match!











*Cherry Bomb vs. Allysin Kay w/ Mademoiselle Rachelle vs. Mary Lee Rose *

A 3-way match is added to Femmes Fatales XI on March 30th as the NCW Rock Star Mary Lee Rose won't have any easy challenge facing Cherry Bomb and Allysin Kay. Mary had a lot of success recently in NCW and want to use that momentum to grab an important win in Femmes Fatales. As for Cherry Bomb, she has lost 5 matches in a row in Montreal, 4 of them illegally from what she's saying... Finally, Allysin Kay is a rising star on the independant scene et will want to stay unbeaten in Montreal. We can expect great actions from this match! 











*Portia Perez vs. Pink Flash Kira *

This match happened during Femmes Fatales X part 2, but got a sour ending for everybody as Portia Perez decided to return backstage and lose the match. After the match, during an interview, Portia said that Kira was not worth to stay in the ring with her and that she didn't want to get injured in a match that doesn't mean anything. Femmes Fatales direction decided that the rematch will be on March 30th and said to Portia that she needed to be there and that she can't leave the match, facing sanctions if she decides to not appear to the event or leave the match. What will be Portia reaction? 









3 HUGE main event matches on one show for the 3 biggest women's titles. I really wish that this was on iPPV 

*JESSICKA HAVOK OUT OF FFXI DUE TO INJURY // ALLYSIN KAY TO FACE CHEERLEADER MELISSA*

_Today, March 27th, I unfortunately need to do an announcement that I hate to do but still need to.

One of Femmes Fatales XI Main Events now need to change. Jessicka Havok was wrestling for a couple of weeks with a knee injury, but her injury got worse last week-end during her match at SHINE in Florida. She won’t be in Montreal to defend the WSU Title this Saturday.

I know this was an important match for the crowd and for Femmes Fatales and I’m really sad to break this news.

But, with all the other matches on the card, this will remain an historical moment.

To replace Jessicka Havok against Cheerleader Melissa, the Midwest Militia is sending Allysin Kay in the action. This will be a first match between those 2 great athletes.

Cherry Bomb will now face Mary Lee Rose in a single match.

Really sorry again and hope to see you on Saturday._





Kay v Meliss will still be a good match but I was really looking forward to Havok/CM


----------



## PRODIGY

I hope J-Hav gets well soon. I was really looking forward to that match. I still expect a good match between AK47 and Melissa.


----------



## Obfuscation

At least they gave us seemingly the next best match to occur in Melissa vs Kay.


----------



## AthenaMark

Sounds good


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Ayumi Kurihara to retire in August; comes to SHIMMER one last time in New Jersey for v53*
_
The wrestling community worldwide was shocked today as joshi superstar Ayumi Kurihara announced her forthcoming retirement at a press conference. Kurihara, 28, plans to retire at Korakuen Hall on August 4th. The reason for the retirement was given as a number of nagging injuries accumulated over a hard-hitting eight year career. Notably, she missed around a year and a half of action in 2007/8 with a broken clavicle suffered in a match in NEO (she still finished the match), and earlier this year suffered an orbital bone fracture in a match in WAVE. Kurihara said in her announcement today that she would not be happy competing at a level below her best, and that this has played a large part in her decision to retire.

However, some good news for fans of Kurihara – she will be competing in the USA one final time in just over one week’s time as part of SHIMMER Vol 53 at WrestleCon in Secaucus, NJ. Ayumi, a former SHIMMER Tag Team Champion, missed the October tapings last year, so this will be the first time she will compete under the SHIMMER banner in a year. The Vol 53 appearance will be a one-off, as she will not be at the Vol 54-57 taping block in Berwyn, IL the following weekend. Her opponent for Vol 53 has also been announced, and she will be taking on SHIMMER original Mercedes Martinez. The announcement of Ayumi completes the joshi lineup for the April SHIMMER tapings, with Ayako Hamada, Kana, Tomoka Nakagawa & the debuting Yuu Yamagata all already announced._

Read More Here: http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/03...-shimmer-one-last-time-in-new-jersey-for-v53/

:sad:


----------



## Obfuscation

Weak sauce. The nature of the beast, unfortunately.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW: Femmes Fatales XI Results* - _Courtesy of RingBelles Online_

*1. Sweet Cherrie pinned Sassy Stephie* (with Mademoiselle Rachelle) with a Stunner.
*2. “Pink Flash” Kira pinned Jewells Malone* with a crossbody. Malone used a rougher style than expected, using illegal holds and showing attitude to the fans. After the match, Saraya Knight came out and attacked LuFisto‘s trainee Kira. LuFisto made the save and threatened to kill Saraya and leave with the SHIMMER Championship later in the show.
Kellie Skater Angie Skye NCW Femmes Fatales
*3. Midianne (with Desiree) pinned Xandra Bale* with the “People’s Pin” after interference by Bettie Rage, who appears to be the new enforcer for Midianne/Desiree. Rage gave Bale a World’s Strongest Slam while Desiree distracted the referee.
*4. “Rate Tank” Kellie Skater pinned Angie Skye* (with Kath Von Goth) with a DDT variation. Hard fought battle with lots of chops. Kath Von Goth distracted Skater and Skye attempted to sucker punch her, but Skater ducked and Skye clocked Von Goth.
*5. Cheerleader Melissa pinned Allysin Kay* following a Missile Dropkick. Described as the best match so far. After the match, Stephie & Rachelle of the Midwest Militia ran in and attacked Melissa, leaving her laying.
*6. Cherry Bomb made Mary Lee Rose* submit to Anger As Beauty.
*7. Bellatrix World Championship: Courtney Rush pinned Allison Danger (c)* with the Skyward Suplex to win the title – *NEW CHAMPION* – The two started the match with a Gagnam Style vs Justin Bieber dance-off and finished with a hug.
*8. SHIMMER Championship: Saraya Knight (c) pinned LuFisto* in a No DQ/No Countout match to LuFisto Sweet Saraya Knight NCW Femmes Fatales retain the title. Reported to be a brutal fight which saw Knight attack security before the bout. Mercedes Martinez ran in and cracked LuFisto on the head with a chair shot, meaning Saraya could secure her the win via referee stoppage via the Bridal Rocking Horse.
*9. NCW:FF International Championship: Mercedes Martinez pinned Kalamity (c)* after a Fisherman Buster on a chair – *NEW CHAMPION* – Lots of chair shots leading up to the finish.


----------



## ExMachina

*WSU The Final Chapter*

*Athena vs. Niya*
_**1/2_

*Jennifer Cruz & Monique vs. The Boston Shore*
_*1/2_

*Amy Lee vs. Luscious Latasha vs. Tina San Antonio*
_*3/4_

*Allysin Kay vs. Jamilia Craft*
_**1/4_

*Cindy Rogers vs. Jana vs. Marti Belle*
_*1/2_

*Alicia & Sassy Stephie vs. The Cosmo Club*
_**_

*Jessicka Havok vs. Nikki Roxx*
_*1/4_

*WSU All Guts No Glory Title / WSU World Title - Angel Orsini vs. Mercedes Martinez*
_**3/4_​
Despicably bad. I was under the impression that the ladder match was revolutionary, especially for female wrestlers. It was anything but and really just barely got higher then a average score for me. Most matches were too short, terrible finishes and suffer from one wrestler just being much better then the other has far as showcasing their skills. I swear some of the women were tired after like 3 minutes of action. Overall, matches lacked a lot depth. A very rudimentary show.

Oh and the commentators are terrible.

:kobe7


----------



## Rickey

DIEGO said:


> *WSU The Final Chapter*
> 
> *Athena vs. Niya*
> _**1/2_
> 
> *Jennifer Cruz & Monique vs. The Boston Shore*
> _*1/2_
> 
> *Amy Lee vs. Luscious Latasha vs. Tina San Antonio*
> _*3/4_
> 
> *Allysin Kay vs. Jamilia Craft*
> _**1/4_
> 
> *Cindy Rogers vs. Jana vs. Marti Belle*
> _*1/2_
> 
> *Alicia & Sassy Stephie vs. The Cosmo Club*
> _**_
> 
> *Jessicka Havok vs. Nikki Roxx*
> _*1/4_
> 
> *WSU All Guts No Glory Title / WSU World Title - Angel Orsini vs. Mercedes Martinez*
> _**3/4_​
> Despicably bad. I was under the impression that the ladder match was revolutionary, especially for female wrestlers. It was anything but and really just barely got higher then a average score for me. Most matches were too short, terrible finishes and suffer from one wrestler just being much better then the other has far as showcasing their skills. I swear some of the women were tired after like 3 minutes of action. Overall, matches lacked a lot depth. A very rudimentary show.
> 
> Oh and the commentators are terrible.
> 
> :kobe7


The camera work annoyed me here too and trying to watch the DVD a second time caused it to freeze and just not play at all. The 2 WSU shows I've seen(this plus the Uncensored Rumble 4) were a so disappointing. Kinda got mad at myself for wasting money on them, could have gotten more Shimmer instead.


----------



## ExMachina

I agree, the camera work was jacked. Someone would be doing something off screen which we should be watching but the camera will be focused on like the tag partner. My DVD did freeze in some parts but I got through it. I actually have two more shows I bought, the 4th Anniversary Show I think and that Uncensored Rumble. I said the same thing to myself, should have just bought Shimmer shows.

*WSU 4th Anniversary Show*
*
Athena vs. Leva Bates*
_**3/4_

*Nikki Roxx vs. Niya*
_**1/4_
*
Jamilia Craft vs. Jennifer Cruz*
_*1/2_
*
Alicia vs. Jazz*
_**1/2_

*Allysin Kay vs. Kristin Astara*
_**_

*The Boston Shore vs. The Killer Babes*
_*3/4_

*Barbie vs. Kellie Skater*
_**_

*Jessicka Havok vs. Rain*
_**1/4_

*WSU Tag Team Titles - Jazz & Marti Belle vs. The Cosmo Club vs. The Soul Sisters*
_*1/4_

*WSU Spirit Title - Brittney Savage vs. Sassy Stephanie*
_**_

*WSU World Title - Mercedes Martinez vs. Serena*
_**3/4_​
Pretty par for the course. In the midst of the useless kick pads, standing hair pulls and nauseating screams. Athena seems to be the one that stands out, she carried the opener to a slightly above average match. As the event goes on, matches riddled with poor finishing stretches or premature endings. The standout culprit being the Jazz match. Should have gotten at least 5 more minutes. It seems to me, that all the women wrestlers with soft ball bodies wrestle the same. Which brings me to my next point that AK is the standout of these women. Unfortunately she had to wrestle Kristin Astara. AK isn't exactly the best, she's no Athena, but she's pretty solid.

Jessica Havok. I don't know man, I'm just not really feeling her. When she actually throws down some slams and mat work, I like her. Unfortunately she does a brawler type style ...and she's not very good at it. I might have been slightly generous with the score, I thought the atmosphere surrounding the match helped it. The tag title match was balls. Amy Lee is by no means a good wrestler, but on the microphone she's fucking hilarious. Watching her hit the other women with a cookie sheet, trash can, french fries and among other things was entertaining for the first 5 minutes or so. Probably the worst wrestler on the roster, but absolute best character.

I like Brittney Savage, I think she's the only other person on the roster besides Amy Lee that doesn't sound awkward and cringing on the mic. Pretty solid in the ring, for someone who seems limited. Nothing much else to say, she kept the match from falling under 2 stars. I think Stephanie is horrible and this match was overbooked as well. Meh. With the Havok match I might been a bit nice with it. For the title match, I might have been a tad harsh. I wanted to give it 3 stars, but I just couldn't. I put the blame on Serena. It dragged and Serena's style just isn't for me I guess. At least not for that long. Also some pointless shit happens in the finishing stretch. I honestly fell asleep on first watch. Woke up, watched it again and it still struggled to keep my attention. So you might be wondering why I gave it an above average rating and even wanted to go higher.

It's because the wrestling itself was executed pretty well and they put in an above average effort. But there isn't a lot of content or depth to the match either. It didn't have a title match feel either. Savage's match before this had this. It is what it is I guess. Oh the commentators this time around were still terrible. But they made me laugh. Extremely corny, but they didn't put me to sleep this time. Camera is another story. During the tag title match, it was at it's worst. They could not keep up with the action. It was uncensored rules, so there were women all over the place. It was definitely an experience. Actually the production in general was worse then Final Chapter.

:StephenA


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The old WSU(under The Mic) had it's plus points but they were very much over shadowed by it's bad points.

Commentary:

I've watched most of the earlier shows that had Missy Hyatt doing commentary, so trust me when I say that Jon Harder & Cindy Rogers' work over the last year has been *100 percent* better.

Roster:

Because WSU ran more regularly than most other women's companies, they used women that were primarily based on the east coast to keep costs down(Jana/Latasha/JCruz/Amber etc) as filler. Add to that the fact that Sean McCaffrey admitted in his shoot interview that he really didn't put much thought or planning into the under card of the shows and just concentrated in the main events. And it shows.

Production Quality:

McCaffrey said many times that getting the dvd's out quickly and doing regular show was more important to him that having them look good.

I'd recommend that people looking to get into WSU should start in 2011 at WSU Breaking Barriers II follow it up with WSU 5th Anniversary & WSU Uncensored Rumble V from 2012(the last 2 shows under McCaffrey). 

And then continue with WSU Full Steam Ahead & WSU An Ultraviolent Affair, which were done under Drew Cordeiro. Filmed by SMV(ie 10 times better quality)


----------



## ExMachina

Breaking Barriers II is what I planned to buy next but I still need to watch Uncensored Rumble IV. I've heard that the production gets better. To be honest I don't mind the camera quality at all, it's really more the sound and what is being shown on camera, especially in the tag matches.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

For those who have never seen a SHIMMER match/show.

Dave Prazak has posted the full Jessie McKay v Madison Eagles match from SHIMMER Vol 35 as a preview for their SHIMMER Vol 53(Wrestlecon) rematch this weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## Limbo

I'm new to WWN. I can't watch the PPV live at the time but is it possible to buy the event and watch it on demand later?


----------



## Rickey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> For those who have never seen a SHIMMER match/show.
> 
> Dave Prazak has posted the full Jessie McKay v Madison Eagles match from SHIMMER Vol 35 as a preview for their SHIMMER Vol 53(Wrestlecon) rematch this weekend. Enjoy!


Loved this match the first time I saw it and it doesn't get nearly as much praise as Hamada vs. Del Rey does. It's completely different type of match but still this match I believe made me a fan of both McKay and Eagles. Just a really good match plain and simple.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Limbo said:


> I'm new to WWN. I can't watch the PPV live at the time but is it possible to buy the event and watch it on demand later?


Yes at wwnlive.com









SHIMMER 53 will take place on* Saturday, April 6, 2013* at the *Meadowlands Exposition Center (355 Plaza Drive) in Secaucus, NJ*. Bell time for this afternoon event is 12pm (Noon).

Tickets are now on sale at http://www.wwnlive.com/wrestlecon for the SHIMMER 53 event. First and second row seating is already sold out. *About a dozen third row ringside seats are still available if you act fast, priced at $40*. General admission seating is also available, priced at $25. The event is suitable for all ages. 

The SHIMMER 53 event will also be SHIMMER's first www.WWNlive.com internet pay-per-view. Even if you can't be there in person for the show, you can watch it live as it happens on your computer! Price is $14.99 if ordered in advance, or $19.99 on the day of the event. Visit the link below to place your order.

http://www.wwnlive.com/event-shimmer-04-06-13.html

SHIMMER 53 will be one of several live pro wrestling events that weekend at the Meadowlands Exposition Center as part of WrestleCon. After the SHIMMER event on April 6th, there will also be full events promoted by both CHIKARA and Dragon Gate USA at the same location. Visit http://www.wrestlecon.com/ for more information on all of the festivities that weekend at the Meadowlands Expo Center.

Already signed for SHIMMER 53 on April 6th...

****Steel Cage/SHIMMER Title Match***
(Champion) SARAYA KNIGHT vs. CHEERLEADER MELISSA

***Rematch from SHIMMER 52***
AYAKO HAMADA vs. "The Wrestling Goddess" ATHENA

***Rematch of SHIMMER 35 Main Event***
MADISON EAGLES vs. JESSIE McKAY

AMAZING KONG vs. MIA YIM

SHIMMER Tag Team Champions THE CANADIAN NINJAS

The debut of New Zealand's EVIE

"Made In Sin" TAYLOR MADE & ALLYSIN KAY

RHIA O'REILLY

CHRISTINA VON EERIE

SERENA DEEB

"Latina Sensation" MERCEDES MARTINEZ

"The World Famous" KANA*









​
Look for more matches and talent announcements to be made over the course of the next several weeks.

For years now, fans in the northeast have requested that SHIMMER run a live event in their area. For those fans, this is your chance to see SHIMMER live without having to make the trip to Chicago! If you will be in the area the weekend of April 6th, be sure to experience SHIMMER 53 live and in person!

Visit http://www.wwnlive.com/wrestlecon to pick up your tickets to SHIMMER 53!


----------



## PRODIGY

I fully expect Melissa to go Terminator on Saraya.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah me too. I'd be shocked if Melissa didn't win back the title in the Cage match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tomorrow. Finally. Tomorrow. 

Melissa to win or I'm done with SHIMMER. _(hyperbole, but I've waiting for this match for wayyyyy too long now. I want my preferred result.)_


----------



## thephenomenalone

Has anyone ordered from Femmes Fatales before? I want to start getting their shows but I'm not sure how to order from the website is it just a case of pay pal them the $25 (Canadian I assume including international shipping) and putting a note of which DVD I want?


----------



## dezpool

I've never ordered from the website, but there is also the option of ordering Femmes Fatales shows from highspots.com. They seem to carry a selection of the Femmes Fatales DVD's on their website.


----------



## Flux

I've been wanting to get in to Shimmer properly for a while now, would this show be a good place to start?


----------



## Chismo

FluxCapacitor said:


> I've been wanting to get in to Shimmer properly for a while now, would this show be a good place to start?


^Same here.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Today's shimmer show, full of awesome. Ill put a review up of it later.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: a certain SHIMMER result



:mark: :mark: :mark: Melissa FTW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> Spoiler: a certain SHIMMER result
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: Melissa FTW :mark: :mark: :mark:


:agree:



Spoiler: Pic of after the main event


----------



## PRODIGY

HayleySabin said:


> Spoiler: a certain SHIMMER result
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: Melissa FTW :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark::jordan2:jordan2:jordan2:jordan2:jordan2:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

omg @ the pic. :mark:

Match should OWN. Imagine there is a report out there elaborating on some details.


----------



## FITZ

Gonna be honest here, I didn't like the show very much at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

how about the main event?


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> omg @ the pic. :mark:
> 
> Match should OWN. Imagine there is a report out there elaborating on some details.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/76711/full-shimmer-ippv-coverage-updated-at-430-et.html?p=1


----------



## Obfuscation

Coming through in the clutch. :hayley3


----------



## Even Flow

BTW, if you want to see some pics, Ringbelles has some up on their site

http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/04...-cage-returns-for-eagles-deeb-farewell-ayumi/



Spoiler: Melissa tweeted this pic also


----------



## Obfuscation

Radical. Steel cage looks insanely tall for the match. It just dawned on me a certain someone debuted on this event too. Completely papered over the name till I did a double take she showed up. I'm pumped to check this out.

:mark: @ the twitter pic.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler



Deeb vs Havok feud :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Spoiler













I said that she'd debut. But I though that it would be in the cage match. 
Anyway I'm so happy she's finally in SHIMMER 






Spoiler
















So glad that it was such a good show, hopefully it means that SHIMMER gets lots of new fans.


----------



## PRODIGY

X-Static said:


> BTW, if you want to see some pics, Ringbelles has some up on their site
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Melissa tweeted this pic also


The fucking greatest. So happy right now. :mark::mark:




xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that she'd debut. But I though that it would be in the cage match.
> Anyway I'm so happy she's finally in SHIMMER



Shit just got real. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler



it's about time Havok showed up. She seemed to be the premiere dame from the US to not pop up in SHIMMER. Slating her with Deeb right off the bat, oh man. Sounds great already.


----------



## Even Flow

I've been wanting her to come into Shimmer for ages now too. So glad she made her debut at the Wrestlecon show, and placing her with who they have, is going to be great.


----------



## Even Flow

I'll be posting the complete Volume 53 show soon, but i've come across the Cage match on youtube. So watch it whilst you can, because i'm sure it'll probably be taken down soon.


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn good post man.:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Downloaded the show today. Will be watched tomorrow in no time. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

X-Static said:


> I'll be posting the complete Volume 53 show soon, but i've come across the Cage match on youtube. So watch it whilst you can, because i'm sure it'll probably be taken down soon.


Just watched this match. Good stuff, but nothing special. I really appreciated the old school approach in terms of pacing and structuring. But it lacked excitement, tbh. Still, good stuff overall, fucking loved the Hurricanrana spot. 

***1/4


----------



## Even Flow

So apparently there's a Shimmer wrestler retiring after this weekends shows, according to the Ringbelles twitter account. Let the speculation begin.


----------



## Platt

God I hope it;s Saraya now they've got the Melissa stuff out of the way I'd be happy to never see her in a Shimmer ring again.


----------



## Obfuscation

This isn't a pointless tease implying the Joshi dame who is retiring, right? b/c that would be one sad swerve city, if so.

If it is Kong, well don't color me shocked. She's been phoning in performances for way too long now.


----------



## PRODIGY

X-Static said:


> So apparently there's a Shimmer wrestler retiring after this weekends shows, according to the Ringbelles twitter account. Let the speculation begin.


Isn't Ayumi Kurihara retiring? That has to be who they're referring to.


----------



## Obfuscation

Knew I couldn't be alone in thinking that.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Legasee said:


> Isn't Ayumi Kurihara retiring? That has to be who they're referring to.


She's already gone. Left after 53


----------



## Even Flow

It's Allison Danger.

https://twitter.com/SHIMMERwomen/status/321800356961083393


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Whew. I thought it was going to be one of the younger wrestlers.

Allison's had a pretty long career. SHIMMER won't feel the same without her in the card.



... Though I suspect it may be better without RegenX


----------



## Obfuscation

Danger? She's fine, but I was never a big fan or anything. I'll live.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Danger is actually one of my mentors out here in vegas. Her conditioning classes are brutal lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey

X-Static said:


> I'll be posting the complete Volume 53 show soon


I'm going to watch it today with a friend. Awesome Kong being on the card drew me in. I have watched some Shimmer in the past & although they have quite a few talented women over the years, for the most part, I feel the cards from bottom-to-top have been lackluster & were somewhat overrated on-line. Miles ahead of other U.S. female wrestling, mind you but not what I was expecting. My bar was too high, I guess.

I am excited for this one though. Kong is a draw, baby!


----------



## Platt

Danger is no big loss, hopefully she doesn't start doing commentary again though Portia is too awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kong will only be a draw again if she begins to pull her weight. Dame is what her namesake says, Amazing. Only if she actually tries though. Which she hasn't in my eyes for quite a bit now. I'll probably hop on the SHIMMER show soon enough so we'll see how I feel about her match on 53 once it finishes. Hoping it rocks. I do <3 Kong killing folk.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*DON'T MISS SHIMMER 54-57 THIS WEEKEND IN BERWYN!*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL this Saturday & Sunday, April 13th & 14th, 2013! Volumes 54-57 in the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of this weekend's events. Bell time on Saturday, April 13th is 2pm. SPARKLE pre-show bouts begin at 1:30pm. Bell time on Sunday, April 14th is 1pm. SPARKLE pre-show bouts begin at 12:30pm. The events are suitable for all ages.







Tickets can be purchased in advance at http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/ to guarantee seating at this weekend's events. On the chance of a sellout, we must turn away those looking to purchase tickets at the door once we reach venue capacity. Tickets purchased in advance will be held for you to be claimed at the door. Front row is already completely sold out for the entire weekend. General admission tickets are still available, at a cost of $30 per full day of taping (two full length DVD releases worth of live matches each day). 



*THREE MATCHES ALREADY SIGNED FOR THIS SATURDAY!*

Three big matches have already been signed for SHIMMER 54 this Saturday in Berwyn, as a result of what took place this past weekend at SHIMMER 53 in Secaucus, NJ.


*SERENA DEEB vs. JESSICKA HAVOK*






After 17 months on the sidelines due to injury, *Serena Deeb* made her return to SHIMMER competition this past Saturday at SHIMMER 53. Serena was the subject of an in-ring interview with *Amber Gertner* early in the show, to discuss her return to wrestling. However, just moments into that interview, Serena was attacked from behind by *Jessicka Havok*, a wrestler who came from out of the crowd, who was not even scheduled to be a part of the event. Havok was soon joined by *Nevaeh* and *Sassy Stephie* in the attack, until *Allison Danger* and *Leva Bates* came to Serena's rescue. The six faced off later in the show in a trios tag team match, which saw Serena pull out the win for her team with her signature spear, but was again laid out after the match by Havok. The two will battle once again this Saturday in Berwyn, but this time it will be one-on-one.


*SHIMMER Tag Team Championship
PORTIA PEREZ & NICOLE MATTHEWS vs. KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA*






SHIMMER Tag Team Champions *The Canadian Ninjas Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews* defended the titles against three other teams in an elimination match this past Saturday at SHIMMER 53. It came down to the Ninjas against the *'Global Green Gangsters' Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa*. The closing moments of the match saw Skater attempt to convince Nakagawa not to use her typical "water to the eyes" of her opponent to gain the victory. That cost them the match, as Nicole Matthews gained control of Nakagawa's water bottle, and ended up blinding Skater with the water behind the referee's back, leading to the Ninjas retaining the titles. This Saturday at SHIMMER 54 in Berwyn, the Ninjas and 3G will face off for the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. 


*SHIMMER Championship
CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. MERCEDES MARTINEZ*













This past Saturday at SHIMMER 53, *Cheerleader Melissa* became the first two time SHIMMER Champion by defeating *Saraya Knight* in the steel cage main event. That same day, *'The Latina Sensation' Mercedes Martinez* handed joshi star* Ayumi Kurihara* the loss in Ayumi's farewell match on American soil. Melissa and Mercedes are two SHIMMER originals, who have been a part of the roster since the debut SHIMMER event in 2005. They wrestled one another in singles action back on SHIMMER 19, in what was at the time a #1 Contender's Match. Martinez pulled out the victory in that contest, earning a title shot on the next event. Martinez feels that here in 2013 she is at the top of her game, with a mean streak that has led her to several victories inside the SHIMMER ring. This Saturday at SHIMMER 54, Mercedes will face Melissa once again, but this time it will be for the SHIMMER Championship!



*ALLISON DANGER TO CONCLUDE IN-RING CAREER THIS WEEKEND*

This past Saturday at SHIMMER 53 in Secaucus, NJ, SHIMMER fans and wrestlers alike said farewell to *Ayumi Kurihara*, who competed in her final match in the United States before her impending retirement in Japan during August. Additionally, this *Saturday & Sunday, April 13th & 14th*, we will witness the conclusion of the in-ring career of SHIMMER original and co-founder *Allison Danger*, as part of the SHIMMER 54-57 tapings.









Much like Kurihara, Danger has made the decision to hang up the boots as an active professional wrestler due to years of physical wear and tear on the body, along with several nagging injuries. During her almost thirteen years as a professional wrestler, Allison has traveled the world, competing in rings throughout North America, Japan, Europe, and Africa. 

Danger's first high profile exposure in wrestling was as part of the Ring of Honor promotion. She was involved in the first segment of the very first ROH event in 2002, and became a regular on the company's roster, both as a manager and as a wrestler. 


















Alongside women such as *Lacey*, *Daizee Haze*, and *Sara Del Rey*, Danger was one of the featured female talents on the ROH roster during the promotion's first several years. 









With the launch of SHIMMER in late 2005, Allison became not only a prominent figure inside the ring as a competitor, but also played a vital role behind the scenes. During the time since, Danger has participated in some of SHIMMER's most intense rivalries, including a series of bouts against *Rebecca Knox*, a variety of special stipulation matches against *Cindy Rogers*, and several wild brawls with her main adversary *Portia Perez*. Over the past two years, Allison has mainly focused on tag team competition with her 'Regeneration X'; partner *Leva Bates*.









This weekend in Berwyn, Allison Danger will compete for the final time inside the SHIMMER ring, before assuming a larger backstage role within the promotion going forward. Be sure to join us live in Berwyn this weekend!









SHIMMER Women Athletes returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL this Saturday & Sunday, April 13th & 14th, 2013. Volumes 54-57 of the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of this weekend's events. 

Announced thus far for participation in this weekend's events...

*SHIMMER Champion
CHEERLEADER MELISSA

SHIMMER Tag Team Champions
'The Canadian Ninjas' PORTIA PEREZ & NICOLE MATTHEWS

AYAKO HAMADA

SARAYA KNIGHT

'Your Soul's Tormentor' MsCHIF

SERENA DEEB

'The Wrestling Goddess' ATHENA

MADISON EAGLES

'The World Famous' KANA

'Rate Tank' KELLIE SKATER

TOMOKA NAKAGAWA

'The Latina Sensation' MERCEDES MARTINEZ

RHIA O'REILLY

VEDA SCOTT & SHAZZA McKENZIE

JESSICKA HAVOK

'Everybody's Favorite Girlfriend' JESSIE McKAY

YUU YAMAGATA

CHRISTINA VON EERIE

'Made In Sin' TAYLOR MADE & ALLYSIN KAY

SANTANA

MELANIE CRUISE

MISS NATURAL

'Regeneration X' ALLISON DANGER & LEVA BATES

EVIE

SASSY STEPHIE

KIMBER LEE

MIA YIM* (4/14 only)

*Plus more talent to be added during the remaining days!*​
Front row seating is already SOLD OUT for the entire weekend. General admission tickets are still available for either or both days. Use the PayPal buttons at http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/ to guarantee your seats in advance. *Since we are just days away from the events, any ticket orders placed during the remaining days will be held for you to claim at the door.* If we reach venue capacity, we must turn away any additional fans looking to purchase tickets at the door. If you plan to attend, we strongly suggest that you purchase your tickets in advance.

============================================================================

I'd recommend everyone watch the video at the top of this post. It's awesome.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES* returns to the *Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street in Berwyn, IL)* today, *Saturday, April 13, 2013*. *Volumes 54 & 55* in the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of today's event. SPARKLE pre-show bouts begin at 1:30pm. Official bell time is 2pm. The event is suitable for all ages.

General admission tickets are still available at a cost of $30 for the full day of taping (two full length DVD volumes worth of live matches). *Tickets will be available at the door this afternoon.*

Here is your full card for *SHIMMER 54* this afternoon, beginning at 2pm in Berwyn...

_***SHIMMER Championship***_
(Champion) *CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. 'Latina Sensation' MERCEDES MARTINEZ*

_***SHIMMER Tag Team Championship***_
(Champions) *'The Canadian Ninjas' PORTIA PEREZ & NICOLE MATTHEWS vs. 'Global Green Gangsters' KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA*

_***Grudge Match***_
*SERENA DEEB vs. JESSICKA HAVOK*

_***Top Contender's Four Corner Survival***_
*'Sweet' SARAYA KNIGHT vs. MADISON EAGLES vs. COURTNEY RUSH vs. 'The Wrestling Goddess' ATHENA*

*'The World Famous'; KANA vs. 'Everybody's Favorite Girlfriend' JESSIE McKAY*

*'Your Soul's Tormentor' MsCHIF vs. RHIA O'REILLY*

*AYAKO HAMADA vs. MELANIE CRUISE*

*VEDA SCOTT & SHAZZA McKENZIE vs. 'Regeneration X' ALLISON DANGER & LEVA BATES*

*'The Oncoming Storm' KALAMITY vs. YUU YAMAGATA*

*EVIE vs. KIMBER LEE*

*SANTANA vs. MISS NATURAL*

Plus after intermission, we will film *SHIMMER 55*! Featuring many of the competitors who appeared on SHIMMER 54, and also: *'Made In Sin' ALLYSIN KAY & TAYLOR MADE, SASSY STEPHIE, CHRISTINA VON EERIE*, and more!

Among the competitors scheduled to participate in the SPARKLE pre-show bouts during the course of this weekend's events are: *THUNDERKITTY, HEIDI LOVELACE, ANGELUS LAYNE, XANDRA BALE, LEAH VON DUTCH, MARTI BELLE, 'Pink Flash' KIRA, and ANGIE SKYE*!

Then tomorrow, *Sunday, April 14th*, we will hold *SHIMMER 56 & 57* at the Berwyn Eagles Club as well! Bell time on Sunday is 1pm (SPARKLE begins at 12:30pm). Tickets for Sunday's event will also be available at the door, at a cost of $30 for the full day of taping.

We will have an after party immediately following the conclusion of the tapings each day at *Paisans Pizzeria & Bar* on Ogden Ave. in Berwyn. Visit http://www.paisanspizza.com/ for more details on Paisans.

If you're in the Chicago area this weekend, don't miss SHIMMER live and in person at the Eagles Club in Berwyn! Be there!!!

Weekend Preview Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it4PVFBMMRI

Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen

Visit the SHIMMER Web Site
http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/


----------



## THECHAMPION

Jessie McKay and Kana had a great match in Chikara a few years back. I am now very interested in that show.


----------



## PRODIGY

That chokeslam that J-Havok gave to Leva Bates on Vol 53 was sick.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

From RingBellesOnline


*SPARKLE*
a. Angie Skye, Marti Belle & December beat Pink Flash Kira, Leah Von Dutch & Xandra Bale. Skye pinned Bale with a Killswitch.
b. Heidi Lovelace beat Angelus Layne with a hairpull takedown.

*SHIMMER Volume 54*
1. Santana Garrett defeated Miss Natural with a Shining Star Press.
2. MsChif pinned Rhia O’Reilly with a Descecrator.
3. Evie beat Kimber Lee with the TTYL.
4. Kalamity defeated Yuu Yamagata with the Kalamityville Horror.
5. Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie beat Leva Bates & Allison Danger. Scott pinned Danger with a schoolgirl.
6. Kana made Jessie McKay tap out to a cross armbreaker.
7. Ayako Hamada beat Melanie Cruise with a top rope moonsault.
8. Jessicka Havok defeated Serena Deeb with a sit out powerslam.
9. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa beat Nicole Matthews & Portia Perez when the Canadian Ninjas deliberately got counted out.
10. Courtney Rush defeated Athena, Saraya Knight & Madison Eagles in a 4 way. Rush pinned Athena with the Skyward Suplex.
11. Cheerleader Melissa pinned Mercedes Martinez with an Air Raid Crash to retain the SHIMMER Championship.


----------



## PRODIGY

J-Havok doing work.:mark:

Also I like Evie. It was my first time seeing her wrestle on Vol 53.


----------



## Platt

Is Mia Yim not there?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Is Mia Yim not there?


She's only booked for Sunday.

*SHIMMER Volume 55*
1. Jessie McKay pinned Yuu Yamagata with the Boyfriend Stealer.
2. Allysin Kay made Thunderkitty tap out to a gogoplata.
3. Sassy Stephie & Jessicka Havok beat Santana Garrett & Heidi Lovelace. Havok pinned Lovelace with a chokeslam.
4. Christina Von Eerie defeated Saraya Knight via DQ.
5. Athena beat Taylor Made with the O-Face.
6. Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie beat Nicole Matthews & Portia Perez via DQ.
7. Kalamity pinned MsChif with the Kalamityville Horror.
8. Tomoka Nakagawa & Kellie Skater beat Allison Danger & Leva Bates. Nakagawa pinned Bates with a Fisherman Suplex.
9. Madison Eagles pinned Kana with the Hellbound.
10. Mercedes Martinez defeated Ayako Hamada with the Fisherman Buster.
11. Cheerleader Melissa beat Courtney Rush with the Kudo Driver to retain the SHIMMER Championship.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SPARKLE*
a. Angelus Layne beat Marti Belle with a TKO.
b. Xandra Bale & Pink Flash Kira defeated Angie Skye & December. Bake pinned Skye with a flying bodypress.

*SHIMMER Volume 56*
1. Kimber Lee pinned Shazza McKenzie following a released German Suplex.
2. Leva Bates pinned Miss Natural with a crucifix.
3. Rhia O’Reilly beat Leah Von Dutch with the Rhiajustment.
4. Kellie Skater pinned Nicole Matthews with a straitjacket inverted DDT.
5. Saraya Knight made Jessie McKay tap out to the Bridal Rocking Horse.
6. Mia Yim beat Evie with a gutwrench suplex.
7. Allysin Kay & Taylor Made defeated MsChif & Christina Von Eerie. Kay pinned Von Eerie after interference from Saraya Knight. Shazza McKenzie & Veda Scott made the save.
8. Portia Perez v Tomoka Nakagawa ended in a double DQ. 3G and the Ninjas had a pull apart brawl afterwards, and they’ll compete on volume 57 in a no DQ, no count out match for the tag belts.
9. Kana beat Ayako Hamada, Mercedes Martinez & Yuu Yamagata in a 4 way.
- Allison Danger revealed her final match on the next volume will be with Leva Bates against Ayako Hamada & Cheerleader Melissa.
10. Madison Eagles defeated Athena with the Hellbound.
11. Serena Deeb pinned Jessicka Havok with a spear.
12. Cheerleader Melissa defeated Kalamity with an Air Raid Crash to retain the SHIMMER Championship.

============================================================================
Reading people's comments on twitter, it looks like Cheerleader Melissa is turning heel.

Also the last 4 matches on this show have been described as AWESOME and a 'must see volume'

============================================================================

*SHIMMER Volume 57*
1. Santana Garrett beat Rhia O’Reilly with the Shining Star Press.
2. Melanie Cruise defeated Xandra Bale with a massive spinebuster.
3. Jessicka Havok beat Mia Yim with a sit out powerslam.
4. Christina Von Eerie, Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie defeated Saraya Knight, Allysin Kay & Taylor Made. Von Eerie pinned Knight after a punch with a foreign object.
5. Thunderkitty beat Sassy Stephie with a sleeperhold.
6. Athena pinned Kimber Lee with a springboard DDT.
7. Jessie McKay beat Mercedes Martinez with the Boyfriend Stealer.
8. Kana made Kalamity tap out to a cross armbreaker.
9. Allison Danger & Leva Bates beat Cheerleader Melissa & Ayako Hamada via reverse decision DQ after Melissa refused to release a Fujiwara armbar on Danger. Melissa then secured her heel turn by attacking Hamada.
- Afterwards, Danger revealed the reason why she was retiring was because of a stroke she sided in January, after which, tests found she had lesions on her brain which were career ending but not life threatening.
10. Madison Eagles defeated Courtney Rush with the Hellbound.
11. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa beat Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews to win the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. Skater pinned Perez with a straightjacket inverted DDT.


----------



## Even Flow

Diva-Dirt tweeted this:



> News from SHIMMER tapings: @allisondanger retiring due to lesions found on her brain. They are not life threatening.


Wow. Hope she gets better.


----------



## Even Flow

> SPARKLE
> a. Angelus Layne beat Marti Belle with a TKO.
> b. Xandra Bale & Pink Flash Kira defeated Angie Skye & December. Bake pinned Skye with a flying bodypress.
> 
> SHIMMER Volume 56
> 1. Kimber Lee pinned Shazza McKenzie following a released German Suplex.
> 2. Leva Bates pinned Miss Natural with a crucifix.
> 3. Rhia O’Reilly beat Leah Von Dutch with the Rhiajustment.
> 4. Kellie Skater pinned Nicole Matthews with a straitjacket inverted DDT.
> 5. Saraya Knight made Jessie McKay tap out to the Bridal Rocking Horse.
> 6. Mia Yim beat Evie with a gutwrench suplex.
> 7. Allysin Kay & Taylor Made defeated MsChif & Christina Von Eerie. Kay pinned Von Eerie after interference from Saraya Knight. Shazza McKenzie & Veda Scott made the save.
> 8. Portia Perez v Tomoka Nakagawa ended in a double DQ. 3G and the Ninjas had a pull apart brawl afterwards, and they’ll compete on volume 57 in a no DQ, no count out match for the tag belts.
> 9. Kana beat Ayako Hamada, Mercedes Martinez & Yuu Yamagata in a 4 way.
> - Allison Danger revealed her final match on the next volume will be with Leva Bates against Ayako Hamada & Cheerleader Melissa.
> 10. Madison Eagles defeated Athena with the Hellbound.
> 11. Serena Deeb pinned Jessicka Havok with a spear.
> 12. Cheerleader Melissa defeated Kalamity with an Air Raid Crash to retain the SHIMMER Championship.
> 
> SHIMMER Volume 57
> 1. Santana Garrett beat Rhia O’Reilly with the Shining Star Press.
> 2. Melanie Cruise defeated Xandra Bale with a massive spinebuster.
> 3. Jessicka Havok beat Mia Yim with a sit out powerslam.
> 4. Christina Von Eerie, Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie defeated Saraya Knight, Allysin Kay & Taylor Made. Von Eerie pinned Knight after a punch with a foreign object.
> 5. Thunderkitty beat Sassy Stephie with a sleeperhold.
> 6. Athena pinned Kimber Lee with a springboard DDT.
> 7. Jessie McKay beat Mercedes Martinez with the Boyfriend Stealer.
> 8. Kana made Kalamity tap out to a cross armbreaker.
> 9. Allison Danger & Leva Bates beat Cheerleader Melissa & Ayako Hamada via reverse decision DQ after Melissa refused to release a Fujiwara armbar on Danger. Melissa then secured her heel turn by attacking Hamada.
> - Afterwards, Danger revealed the reason why she was retiring was because of a stroke she sided in January, after which, tests found she had lesions on her brain which were career ending but not life threatening.
> 10. Madison Eagles defeated Courtney Rush with the Hellbound.
> 11. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa beat Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews to win the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. Skater pinned Perez with a straightjacket inverted DDT.


No more Ninja's as Tag Champs


----------



## PRODIGY

There's no one more dangerous than a heel Melissa. Just ask MsChif.


----------



## THECHAMPION

What a terrible set of title challengers for Melissa.


----------



## Obfuscation

Heel Melissa. Swerve city. This owns.

Kellie Skater as a tag team champion. Not really big on that result, however. Ninjas had to lose sometime. Booourns.


----------



## Eclairal

The best tag team today are no longer champions and since Melissa is heel, it's not like Portia is gonna be the champion


----------



## virus21

I just got Shimmer 43 and Shine 2 in the mail.:mark: Looking forward to watching


----------



## ExMachina

Wanted to go to SHINE 9 this Friday. Though they scheduled me at work that night. Then I get someone to switch shifts and now I can't go because my friend who has the car (my license is suspended) didn't ask for the day off because I originally couldn't go. This is the third time we've tried to attend a SHINE event but can't. I wanted to see a cage match live


----------



## Obfuscation

Eclairal said:


> The best tag team today are no longer champions and since Melissa is heel, it's not like Portia is gonna be the champion


Time will tell. I know Portia thrives as a heel, but lets not count out a possible singles run for her out just yet.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Even Flow

Was just reading my emails, and got this update from WWNLive about Shine tomorrow night:



> April 18th: SHINE returns to live iPPV TOMORROW NIGHT with the first ever Arkham Asylum Steel Cage Match as Leva Bates battles Kimberly. The road to crowning the first SHINE Champion will start with four SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifying matches including Jazz vs. Ivelisse, Angelina Love vs. Rain, Saraya Knight vs. Su Yung and Madison Eagles vs. Jessicka Havok. Pre-order the iPPV tonight by midnight to save $5. Go to WWNLive.com to pre-order now and see the complete lineup including an all star six woman tag with international talent!


Eagles vs Havok :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Love vs Rain :jaydamn

Other three sound quality. Havok vs Eagles should be great & Knight is gonna rip apart poor innocent Su Yung.


----------



## PRODIGY

Jazz/Ivelisse and J-Hav/Eagles will be the toast of the card.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Full card
SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 9
Friday, April 19, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL
Watch it Live on WWNLive.com

Already Signed -

Daffney - Live Event Hostess

The Main Event
Arkham Asylum Steel Cage Match
Leva Bates vs. Kimberly

SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier
Jazz vs. Ivelisse w/ April Hunter

SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier
Angelina Love vs. Rain w/ April Hunter

SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier
Sweet Saraya Knight vs. Su Yung

SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier
Madison Eagles vs. Jessicka Havok

Mercedes Martinez vs. Evie

Six Woman All Star Match
Nikki Roxx, Mia Yim & Santana vs. Kellie Skater, Jessie McKay & Shazza McKenzie

Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter vs. Courtney Rush

Brittney Savage vs. Rhia O'Reilly vs. Solo Darling
==============================
Could end up as the best SHINE show yet overall. Kong not being on the show helped improve it as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Allysin Kay makes it on the SHINE card. Now it's perfect. :hb


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Indeed. Really like every match with the exception of the main, which hopefully will be redeemed by the gimmick. I have enjoyed Kimberly in her time in Shine. While Leva is a fun character, not a fan of her in-ring work at all and having her in a singles match main event sounds frightening to me.

The remaining portion of the show should more than make up for it at least if the main event turns out to flop.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dead on to my thoughts. Leva is a character. A good in-ring wrestler? Eh...not really. Lukewarm on it too.

Like I mentioned, not looking forward to Rain vs Love either. Both have always been pretty dreadful in my eyes. Especially Love. Don't think I've liked a single match from her. TNA, Indies, or in Mexico.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Rain has had a few solid outings in SHINE, namely SHINE 1 vs. Roxx and at SHINE 3 vs. Jazz. Against Angelina though that will not be so good. Not sure if it has been mentioned here but she (Rain) has indicated that she is likely retiring in the next year or so.


----------



## Obfuscation

vs Opponents capable of elevating her doesn't surprise me to hear the end result was solid. Love isn't one of those talents so we're certainly on the right path in thinking the match won't be worth much. Fingers crossed to have low expectations bring us a match we can enjoy? Lets hope.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 9 Results*

1. *Allysin Kay beat Courtney Rush* with a cut-throat Saito Suplex. April Hunter had the referee distracted and he missed Kay tapping to a Rush Sharpshooter.
2. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Saraya Knight pinned Su Yung* with a sitout powerbomb.
3. _Three Way:_* Rhia O’Reilly won over Brittney Savage & Solo Darling* when she pinned Darling with a Samoan Drop.
4. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Rain pinned Angelina Love* with an Implant DDT.
5. _All Star Six Woman Tag:_ *Kellie Skater, Jessie McKay & Shazza McKenzie beat Nikki Roxx, Mia Yim & Santana Garrett* when McKay pinned Garrett with the Boyfriend Stealer.
6. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Jessicka Havok pinned Madison Eagles* with an Air Raid Crash in an excellent match.
7. *Mercedes Martinez pinned Evie* with a Fisherman Buster.
8. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Jazz pins Ivelisse Velez* with a Jazz Stinger.
9. _‘Arkham Asylum’ Steel Cage Match:_ *Leva Bates beats Kimberly* by placing Kimberly into a straightjacket.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Good show last night. Matches 5 - 8 and Su/Saraya were all particularly good, Havok/Eagles being great. Main event was no good at all though, as expected. Not the worst ever but really rough.


----------



## PRODIGY

J-Havok and AK 47 ftw. Also can't wait to see the Evie match really starting to like her.


----------



## virus21

Anyone know when Shine 3 will be on DVD?


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

They claim that they have 4 DVDs in production. When those will actually be released is anybody's guess.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Watching my first Shine show. The most recent one.

Daffney is absurdly terrible as a ring announcer. And really bad as a Color Commentator too. 

And if Courtney Rush being from "WinningPeg" is a Charlie Sheen reference, as I assume it is, it's pretty embarrassing to still be making the joke in 2013. 

Not sure I'll be able to sit through an entire show of this announcing.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*SHINE 8 Review (3/23/2013)
-Solid outing from SHINE however Yung/Savage was horrid my gracious. Martinez/Roxx rocked (sorry) out the house for MOTN; see Gabe what happens when he you put a good worker in there with the Latina Sensation. There was no way in hell that Sky/Havok was going to top their previous match but this was good as was the ME.*

Nikki St. John vs. Luscious Natasha-**
Su Yung vs. Brittney Savage-DUD
Jayme Jameson vs. Brandi Wine-**
Santana vs. Sojo Bolt-***
Mercedes Martinez vs. Nikki Roxx-****
Kimberly vs. Leva Bates-***
Reby Sky vs. Jessicka Havok-***
Rain, Ivelisse & Made in Sin vs. Kong, Love, CVE & Yim-***

*SHINE 9 Review (4/19/2013)
-Yet another fine outing from the women of SHINE; good action up and down the card with no serious black spots. The six woman tag and Havok/Eagles both delivered followed by a solid outing with MM/Evie and a nice feud ender with Bates/Kimberly.*

Allysin Kay vs. Courtney Rush-**
Saraya Knight vs. Su Yung-**
Brittney Savage vs. Rhia O’Reilly vs. Solo Darling-**
April Hunter vs. Angelina Love-***
Skater, McKay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & McKenzie vs. Roxx, Yim & Santana-****
Jessicka Havok vs. Madison Eagles-****
Mercedes Martinez vs. Evie-***
Jazz vs. Ivelisse-**
Leva Bates vs. Kimberly-***
_________

****At this point I guess that other than SHINE1, this promotion is going to be about undercard matches stealing the show with weaker main events. Call me old school but that's annoys me.*


----------



## Obfuscation

In what universe was that awesome 8 women tag on the same level as Santana vs Sojo Bolt & the terrible Bates/Kimberly match.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Really didn't see anything too special in the 8-woman tag either. The finish was disgusting but was made sort of null when CVE was up beating up Ivelisse shortly afterwards.

8 was the weakest of the SHINE efforts so far imo. Undercard left a lot to be desired. Roxx/Martinez was very good but about on par with their 7 match and Havok/Reby was nothing really different/better than their two previous matches. At least SHINE 1 had Rain/Roxx which was good + SDR/Jazz. 

Every other SHINE show from 2 - 9 (sans 8) is at minimum very enjoyable with 9 being the best even though I did not like the main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

9 had a better undercard than 8, but certainly I'd take 8's main events over 9's.

8 women tag rocked simply b/c it followed the formula of fun faction warfare. Please don't tell me the art of tag team wrestling is lost on people. Only negative in the match was how some of the chair shots looked weak. Other than that, a total blast.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Not saying it was bad. Just really did not think it was anything special. Fine would be my word of choice. It made me more than anything want Yim/Ivelisse in a singles match.

The main events have notably taken a hit once Jazz was phased out and they added Kong to the top who has basically underdelivered in every case. First four shows all had mains that ranged from enjoyable (Jazz/Mercedes, Jazz/Saraya) to very good - great (Jazz/SDR, Jazz/Rain). 5 - 7's mains all had a notable decline in quality from the first four. Kong/Mercedes wasn't even bad necessarily. It was just worked completely backwards with Kong as the face building to Mercedes's comeback despite her being the heel.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well as long as Jazz pulls her weight later on then I'll care. Her match with Ivelisse was terrible. Honestly preferred the Steel Cage match WAY over it.


----------



## B-Boy21

Everyone That watches womens wrestling Im asking for help because Ive never seen any womens wrestling before. I would like to get into womens wrestling. What shows are the best to start with from Shimmer and Shine ( or other women's wrestling companies)?


----------



## Obfuscation

SHINE doesn't have very many shows right now. I'd say start from the beginning and see how you feel about show number one and go on from there. They had the benefit of starting in 2012 when some of the women used were more polished than when SHIMMER began in 2005 where it wasn't at the level it would grow to after a few shows. Now SHIMMER is like really, really good. Has been for years. 

You've never seen any women's wrestling in terms of Indie/Japan work, correct? Asking as if you're familiar with the TNA Knockouts Division I would recommend some matches from Amazing/Awesome Kong as when she was putting effort in, she is sooooo great. I love Joshi - from all over - but as far as detailed reports go on SHIMMER shows, I'm more of a select a match type guy right now. I know someone like X-Static or a few other frequent posters in here can give you some knowledge on complete shows to aid your request. All you'll get from me is telling you to watch a bunch of Cheerleader Melissa matches and seek out Jessicka Havok bouts from all over (and SHINE.) Not that it is a bad thing. :hmm:


----------



## Platt

For Shimmer I would say Volume 29 is a good place to start. You get the transition from the older roster to the more current one with the Joshi stars coming in.


----------



## Rickey

B-Boy21 said:


> Everyone That watches womens wrestling Im asking for help because Ive never seen any womens wrestling before. I would like to get into womens wrestling. What shows are the best to start with from Shimmer and Shine ( or other women's wrestling companies)?


Well for Shimmer, I started off with Vol. 28 which features a match that was really hyped up: Del Ray vs. Hamada(thought it was good but not as good as others). As well as MsChif(the Champion then) defending her title against Kong and Lufisto. Also a good Cat Power vs. Mercedes Martinez match.

However I skipped the next few volumes and went straight to Vol. 35(better than 28 overall) and then went on from there. I'm now at Vol. 41(next one to watch) >_>

Regardless I'd say 28's a good starting point.


----------



## Obfuscation

Never saw the Melissa vs McKay SHIMMER championship match. Thoughts on it? Two of my favorites.


----------



## AthenaMark

Ah yes..the match based on the teased heel turn. Had me rolling...had to see if she would really go through with it.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

It's really sad to see how far Kong has regressed. I recently watched her one FIP match from 2007 where it was her, Lacey, and Rain vs. SDR/Danger/Daizee and she moved soooooooooooo much more quickly than she does today. I understand that obviously age happens plus she has had her issues in the last couple years, but she used to be, for the lack of a better word, amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation

AthenaMark said:


> Ah yes..the match based on the teased heel turn. Had me rolling...had to see if she would really go through with it.


Doesn't really tell me much about the match though. :hayley2



Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> It's really sad to see how far Kong has regressed. I recently watched her one FIP match from 2007 where it was her, Lacey, and Rain vs. SDR/Danger/Daizee and she moved soooooooooooo much more quickly than she does today. I understand that obviously age happens plus she has had her issues in the last couple years, but she used to be, for the lack of a better word, amazing.


I blame the (I guess?) trauma of the baby loss & what happened to her in WWE for this. Wait, she utterly phoned it in during her Chikara match in 2010. Yeah, post-TNA Kong apparently doesn't give a damn about working anymore. It shows. Immensely.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Watched the whole video. Kind of just dawned on me how Danger not wrestling anymore is actually very surreal.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU/CZW 2013 “Queen and King of the Ring” Mixed Tag Team Tournament - Saturday, May 11, 2013 - Voorhees, NJ*
---
*Matches announced:*

_*Non-Title Match*_
*-Jessicka Havok vs. Sami Callihan*

_*First Round*_
*-Athena & AR Fox vs. Ezavel Suena & Latin Dragon*

_*First Round*_
*-Nevaeh & Jake Crist vs. Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks*

_*First Round*_
*-Christina Von Eerie & MASADA vs. Addy Starr & Matt Tremont*

_*First Round*_
*-Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak vs. Mickie Knuckles & Devon Moore*

_*Non-Title Match*_
*-Allysin Kay & Sassy Stephanie vs. Marti Belle & Lexxus*

---
*Click here to order the iPPV:* http://czwippv.com/


*Click here to buy tickets:* http://bit.ly/QueenAndKing


*Click here to RSVP:* http://bit.ly/WSU-5-11

WSU on iPPV for the first time in over a year.

I usually really hate this tournament but that has had more to do with the fact that the old management used NWS male talent on the shows but this years looks really good.

And who can say no to Jessicka Havok v Sami Callihan!!


----------



## Obfuscation

holy FUCK @ them giving me about the best Intergender Match I can ever see.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kazzenn

That is a really interesting match, so interesting I might have to order it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #4 Results* ~ Courtesy of Ringbellesonline

1. *La Rosa Negra defeated Santana Garrett* with a Boston Crab.
2. *Alicia pinned Sumie Sakai* with an inside cradle.
3. *Silvie Silver beat Angel Orsini* with a powerbomb and by putting her feet on the ropes.
4. *Amazing Kong beat Amy Lee* in a First Blood Match by running Lee into a steel chair and then with a backfist.
5. *Amber Rodriguez pinned Cherry Layne* with a Samoan Drop.
6. *Shelly Martinez defeated Serena Deeb* with an STO.
7. *Missy Sampson beat Mickie Knuckles* via referee stoppage with a Kazahajime to retain the BLOW Championship.
8. *La Rosa Negra defeated Missy Sampson* via referee stoppage to win the BLOW Championship.

=================================================================================================
*WSU Queen & King of the Ring iPPV Results* ~ Courtesy of Ringbellesonline

1. _Quarter Final:_ *Nevaeh & Jake Crist beat Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks* when Nevaeh pinned Cherry after a Backpack Stunner.
2. _Quarter Final:_ *Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak beat Mickie Knuckles & Devon Moore* when Lee pinned Knuckles after a release German Suplex.
3. _Quarter Final:_ *Athena & AR Fox beat Ezavel Suena & Latin Dragon* when Athena pinned Suena after a flying double knee press.
4. _Quarter Final:_ *Addy Starr & Matt Tremont beat Christina Von Eerie & MASADA* via countout.
5. *Allysin Kay & Sassy Stephie beat Marti Belle & Lexxus* when Stephie pinned Belle after a double team wheelbarrow lungblower/faceplant.
6. _Semi Final:_ *Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak beat Nevaeh & Jake Crist* when Gulak tapped out Nevaeh to a GuLock.
7. _Semi Final:_ *Athena & AR Fox beat Addy Starr & Matt Tremont* when Fox pinned Tremont after a 450 Splash.
8. *Jessicka Havok pinned Sami Callihan* with a third Air Raid Crash.
9. _Final:_ *Athena & AR Fox beat Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak* when Athena pinned Gulak following an O-Face.



I like the fact that Sami & Jessicka didn't hold back on hitting each other so hard in this match since they're dating, kinda like Masada & CVE in their matches. Both just went out to have a great match. 
Also Athena & AR Fox winning the K&Q tournament was spot on and I wouldn't be angry if she beat Havok for the title at the next show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan vs Havok was a HELL of a match. So good.

The tournament was painfully obvious as far as the winners went. Oh well. Athena is cruising towards the championship; it's logical. No harm, no foul. The concept was fun. I enjoyed Gulak & Kimber Lee making it to the finals. Honestly wasn't sure if they would even scoot past Knuckles/Moore, tbhayley.


----------



## KatmaNetwork

Cherry Bomb is a good female wrestler, MsChif is also amazing, her moves her style are all great. Why WWE/TNA why can't you sign good women wrestlers?


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c they don't care. Well, NXT has a decent crop of dames working down there. Matches are short, but generally better than what you see on TV each week.


----------



## Concrete

Just thought I'd throw out that 2CW is having their 2nd annual Girls Grand Prix next Saturday in Binghamton,NY. Here is the field:

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1: 
Cherry Bomb VS. Courtney Rush

GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1: 
Nikki Roxx VS. Addy Starr

GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1: 
Serena Deeb VS. Nevaeh(Oi4K)

GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1: 
Allysin Kay VS. Leah Von Dutch*

Also it was announced that Jessicka Havok would be there(may be put in the tourny) as well as probably the last match from Sami Callihan in 2CW.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^^^ Looks good. I'm going for Allysin Kay or Serena to win it. Kay way really good in last years.













*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 10*
_Friday, May 24th, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

_Watch it Live on_ *WWNLive.com*

*Already Signed -*

_SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier on the Line!_
*Jessicka Havok vs. Portia Perez*

_Valkyrie is Barred from Ringside!_
*Rain vs. Angelina Love*

_SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier_
*Mercedes Martinez vs. Mia Yim*

_SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier_
*Leva vs. Taylor Made w/ April Hunter*

_SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier_
*Nikki Roxx vs. Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter*

_SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier_
*Santana vs. Kimberly*

*Also Appearing -*

_Daffney
Ivelisse
Amber O'Neal
Heidi Lovelace
Sojo Bolt
Jessie Belle
Luscious Latasha_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Looks like they're finally releasing some more SHINE dvd's


From the SHINE Facebook:











*Here is the first look at the SHINE 3 DVD Cover. We are still making some revisions and are working on titles 3 - 6.*


----------



## Platt

About damn time.


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

Upcoming show has potential to be good. Except for Love vs Rain. That sucked the first time - why do it again? Wondering if Roxx & Martinez will negate each other in their tourny matches or will meet up in the second round. That series has just begun by the looks of what went down on the last event. I'm hoping for a stipulation added in the mix soon enough. Would rock.

Havok HAS to win this tournament. Putting it on the best the roster has to offer. That's a smart decision.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'm" not all that hyped about this show, there is nothing I really want to see. I've ordered all the other shows though so might as well keep the streak alive.


----------



## ExMachina

Attending SHINE 10 tonight. Finally get to see Portia live <3


----------



## Obfuscation

Havok vs Portia is a selling point. Martinez vs Yim could be too if the right Yim shows up.

Oh wait Roxx vs AK-47. Hell yes that one should be awesome.


----------



## ExMachina

Got drunk at the show and totally made myself look like a creep. I went up to Portia after the show, gave her a hug and told her I love her. Oh, well.

Pretty entertaining show, nothing standout but it was fun. EVOLVE is going to be here June 2nd, hopefully it's a good card.

Also, I got to meet Matt Sydal after the show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 10 Results* _~ Courtesy of RingbellesOnline_

_- Daffney came out to explain her frustration with the disrespect shown by members of the roster, including Jessie Belle, Mercedes Martinez and the Valkyrie stable. She also introduced new ring announcer Chasity Taylor._
1. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier_: *Allysin Kay pinned Nikki Roxx* with a discus lariat.
2. *Ivelisse Velez defeated Amber O’Neal* with the DDT to Distain. Made In Sin went after O’Neal after the match but Santana Garrett made the save.
3. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Santana Garrett beat Kimberly* with the Shining Star Press.
4. *Sojo Bolt, Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle beat Heidi Lovelace, Solo Darling & Luscious Latasha*. Lovelace was pinned by Stephie with the Kiss My Sass.
5. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Leva Bates defeated Taylor Made* with a superkick into a chair.
6. _SHINE Title Tournament Qualifier:_ *Mia Yim pinned Mercedes Martinez* with an inside cradle.
7. *Jessicka Havok beat Portia Perez* with an Air Raid Crash.
8. *Angelina Love defeated Rain* with the Botox Injection.

So, who gonna take Allysin Kay's place in the Tournament now that she's banned for 90 days for interfering in the main event? Kong?


----------



## Obfuscation

Where is Havok vs Portia result?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Obfuscation said:


> Where is Havok vs Portia result?


Sorry, I must of deleted it when I was posting it. I've added it now.


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

Can't believe Love vs Rain main evented. The string of poor main events continues for SHINE by the sound of it. I had zero faith in the rematch.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Obfuscation said:


> (Y)
> 
> Can't believe Love vs Rain main evented. The string of poor main events continues for SHINE by the sound of it. I had zero faith in the rematch.


Yep. I really didn't enjoy it, much like they're last match.
But Yim/Martinez, Sanatana/Kimberly & the six women tag were really enjoyable matches as well as Havok/Perez.

With the exception of SHINE 1(SDR v Jazz) I haven't really enjoyed the main events on any of the shows so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm alone in my love for the No DQ eight women tag. Other than that they've been pretty off. Which is too bad as enough of the lower card tends to deliver. Havok, Martinez, & Roxx being the clear MVP of the promotion. Santana too despite her always being paired with a poor opponent. Gets the raw end 99% of the time which annoys me.

Good to know Yim vs Martinez delivered. Yim is good when she decides to turn it on.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

They also announced Mia Yim/Ivelisse for EVOLVE 22 this Sunday which (if given time) could be really great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Meh. Ivelisse isn't any good. That's the drawback there. She needs to figure out her game better. Very haphazard in the ring.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Obfuscation said:


> Meh. Ivelisse isn't any good. That's the drawback there. She needs to figure out her game better. Very haphazard in the ring.


Disagree. I've really enjoyed her matches in SHINE especially v Lufisto.

All these's go on pre-order this week at www.SHINEWRESTLING.com


----------



## Obfuscation

That match was average at best. LuFisto did her best to carry Ivelisse, despite LuLu having some horrible selling during the match. Ivelisse needs to learn structure. One moment she'll be doing her MMA junk, then next she'll try and do nothing but wrestling moves. Then she'll pick on a body part, decide to abandon it, and randomly move on to something completely different. Loses all semblance of what she is trying to convey in a match.

Typical overrated dame who isn't anything special. Moves are nice. Stringing them together with a story & actual progression of a match; now that's what makes one good.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Girl Fight Wrestling*

_Friday, May 31, 2013_

_Charlestown Civic Center
150 Steve Hamilton Drive
Charlestown, IN 47111_

_Live on iPPV at _*www.highspots.tv*

_Bell time - 7:30pm
All tickets $8.00_
*
Jazz vs. Crazy Mary Dobson

Leva Bates vs. Jessicka Havok

Miss Natural vs. Thunderkitty

Lil' Naughty vs. Nevaeh

Candi Devine vs. Miss Dark Shadow*

==========================================================










*2CW's Girls Grand Prix 2*

_Saturday, June 1st, 2013
8:00 p.m._

_American Legion Post #80
Binghamton, New York_

_Purchase $10.00 General Admission Tickets (locally) at:
American Legion Post #80, 76 Main Street, Binghamton, New York _

_Card:_

*MAIN EVENT: FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP:*
_Isys Ephex, 2CW Champion VS. Pepper Parks, Challenger_

*FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP:*
_Punisher VanSlyke & Kevin "The Man" Graham, 2CW Tag Team Champions VS. CK (Sear Carr & Kage), Challengers_

*ONE ON ONE*
_Sami Callihan VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1:*
_Cherry Bomb VS. Courtney Rush_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1:*
_Nikki Roxx VS. Addy Starr_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1:*
_Serena Deeb VS. Nevaeh(Oi4K)_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX ROUND 1:*
_Allysin Kay VS. Leah Von Dutch_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX SEMI-FINAL:*
_TBD VS. TBD_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX SEMI-FINAL:*
_TBD VS. TBD_

*GIRLS GRAND PRIX FINAL: GIRLS GRAND PRIX 2 CHAMPION:*
_TBD VS. TBD _

*Plus! Jessicka Havok*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Girl Fight Wrestling Results *courtesy of http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/05/31/girl-fight-NO ADVERTISING-results-crazy-mary-dobson-takes-on-jazz/

_1. Miss Natural pinned Thunderkitty with a Fisherman Suplex.
2. Miss Dark Shadow beat Lady Vendetta with a schoolgirl.
3. Nevaeh defeated Lil Naughty with a backpack stunner.
4. Jessicka Havok pinned Leva Bates with the Air Raid Crash.
5. Leva Bates won a battle royal also involving Jessicka Havok, Thunderkitty, Miss Natural, Luscious Lexxi, Miss Dark Shadow, Lady Vendetta & Nevaeh
6. Jazz made Crazy Mary Dobson tap out to an STF._

Ringbelles absolutely slaughtered this show. I'd recommend reading their thoughts.

======================================================================================================
*2CW Girls Grand Prix 2 Results*courtesy of http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/06/02/cherry-bomb-wins-girls-grand-prix-2/

1. _Quarter final:_ *Nikki Roxx defeated Addy Starr* with the Barbie Crusher.
2. _Quarter final:_ *Cherry Bomb pinned Courtney Rush* with the BSE.
3. _Quarter final:_ *Allysin Kay beat Leah Von Dutch* with a Roaring Elbow.
4. _Quarter final:_ *Serena Deeb bested Nevaeh* with a spear.
5. _Semi final:_ *Cherry Bomb made Nikki Roxx* tap out to Anger As Beauty (Cattle Mutilation).
6. _Semi final:_ *Allysin Kay defeated Serena Deeb* by hitting her with a chain while the referee was knocked out.
7. _Non tournament:_ *Lil Naughty pinned Jodi D’Milo* with a Gory Bomb.
8. _Final:_ *Cherry Bomb beat Allysin Kay & Jessicka Havok* in a 3-way, no DQ, no count out match with two BSEs.

Sound's like a good show, so I'll be getting it when it comes out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unless it is VERY poor, I'll like to check out Havok vs Bates from the Girl Fight event.

2CW show sounds pretty good on the overall. Nice crop of talent in the mix.


----------



## Concrete

2CW's GGP2 was a fun show but none of the matches got too much time to really develop. Less than 10 minutes for most of the tournament matches. The non-tournament match was a real chore mostly because Lil Naughty looked like the drizzling shits. Was great to see Roxx again live.Against Addy Starr she wailed on her. I felt bad for Starr afterwards jeeze. Interesting to see the main woman for 2CW currently in Cherry Bomb face the former face of 2CW in Roxx. Little added bonus for me. Kay really impressed the locals which isn't the easiest of things to do. I know the write up says it was better than last year but that didn't seem like the case in my eyes. I prefer 3 SDR and Rachel Summerlyn matches over 3 Cherry Bomb and AK47 matches. Nothing to take away from this year's group of ladies, I just found last year's a little better.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Kalamity, Brittney Savage & Rain Retiring*

Kalamity stepping away from pro-wrestling

In a breaking news story today, it has been announced that former NCW:Femmes Fatales champion Kalamity is stepping away from the wrestling business. No reason was given, and we have been asked to respect her privacy at this time. The official announcement came from Kalamity’s trainer LuFisto on facebook this afternoon. She writes:

_Dear fans and wrestling colleagues,

It’s with infinite sadness that I do have the duty to announce to everybody that Kalamity won’t be wrestling anymore, at least for an undetermined period.

No comments will be made besides this one and no questions will be answered. Please know that Kalamity is not sick. This decision is really personal to her and we please ask you to respect her privacy and personal life.

I am so proud of everything she accomplished in the past years under my tutelage. She worked very hard as she always took on challenges with determination. She was a wonderful student but mostly, she is a wonderful human being and I love as if she were my own daughter.

Thank you for all the support you showed her in the past years. Thank you to Dave Prazak and all the Shimmer crew for welcoming her with open arms. Thanx to Drew (Cordeiro) and WSU for letting her fight in your ring. Thank you to her great opponents such as Hailey Hatred and Cheerleader Melissa who gave her the opportunity to fully develop as a fierce competitor. Mostly, I need to say a special thank you to the amazing Mercedes Martinez who shared the ring with her many times. Thank you for sharing your experience and being so patient. Kalamity will always be thankful.

It’s really tough for me to write all this but it is my pleasure to do so on her behalf. Again, please respect this decision and her privacy.

To Kalamity, I love you and I’m proud of everything you achieved. You made this old heart beat again and filled with pride every time I watched you in the squared circle. Life goes on and I’ll always be there for you.
_
*LuFisto*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brittney Savage to Leave Wrestling in December

_Brittney Savage has announced her intent to leave wrestling at the end of the year.

The two-time J-Cup winner sent out a series of tweets that read:

*Brittney Savage @TheBrittySavage

Over the past mont I have done some serious thinking and come December I will have to say goodbye ....* 


*Brittney Savage @TheBrittySavage

“@anamasry19: @TheBrittySavage to what? i really hope it is not to wrestling!” It is*

*Brittney Savage @TheBrittySavage

“@mhrnova93TheBrittySavage budday!!!Not you too!!”Oh I know! But it's not something I just decided. I've been thinking about it for months*

Brittney began her career in November 2008 as Brooke Carter, but it wasn’t until she debuted for WSU that she really started turning heads. Not long after her arrival in WSU, she formed a tag team with AJ Lee (then going by Miss April) called The AC Express. In February 2009, The AC Express defeated The Beatdown Betties to become the new WSU Tag Team Champions.

Unfortunately for their team (but fortunately for the WWE!), AJ was soon signed to a developmental deal and departed the independent scene, leaving Carter partner-less. WSU allowed her to make a replacement and she chose Alicia. The pair lost the tag titles to Hailey Hatred and Jessicka Havok in August 2009, and in rematch with them in October, Carter turned heel and aligned herself with Rick Cataldo. She also re-named herself Brittney Savage.

Since then, Savage has won the WSU Spirit Championship three times and the J-Cup Tournament twice, in both 2011 and 2012. She made a face turn in 2011, helping defend WSU against the Midwest Militia.

She also made a one-off appearance on Smackdown in November 2009, as part of Beth Phoenix‘s “squash tour”.

More recently, Savage has become a local staple for SHINE Wrestling in Florida. She will also be part of Wrestlicious’s second season._
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another SHINE Star Announces End of the Year Retirement
_
SHINE Wrestling star Rain has joined Brittney Savage in announcing that she will be retiring by end of the year.

Following Brittney’s announcement on Twitter, Rain revealed that she too is winding down her in-ring career

* Rain Maxson Gray @Radiant_Rain

@Jaydawgbama i'm done at the end of the year, watch @ShineWrestling*

* Rain Maxson Gray @Radiant_Rain

@Jaydawgbama Oh! Lots of girls finishing up this year and next. No more Kalamity, Brittany, and me now.*

She elaborated on her reasons for retiring, citing wear and tear on her body sustained over her 13-year career:
*
Rain Maxson Gray @Radiant_Rain

@Jaydawgbama Everyone has their reasons, but i've been doing it 13 years and my body hurts.*


Rain has performed for a number of promotions, including SHIMMER, SHINE, WSU and Wrestlicious. She also had a stint in TNA as Payton Banks.

Following her announcement, Rain was sure to encourage fans to continue watching SHINE despite her and Brittney’s departures._



Rain retiring isn't really news because she said and the beginning of the year that she was retiring in December.

Brittney Savage, I've never really liked.

But Kalamity had soooooo much potential. It doesnt say that she's 'retiring' but it all seem very final to me. I'm really gonna miss seeing her wrestle.:sad:


----------



## Obfuscation

Rain is logical. She's been around for quite awhile and honestly, while she's attractive and a solid character, her work was never anything special. Still, a pretty big deal when you think about the retirement.

Britney Savage is horrible. This is fitting. Blunt is the best way to be.

Kalamity. That one sucks. Feels like she was hardly around and boom. Over.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Obfuscation said:


> Rain is logical. She's been around for quite awhile and honestly, while she's attractive and a solid character, her work was never anything special. Still, a pretty big deal when you think about the retirement.
> 
> Britney Savage is horrible. This is fitting. Blunt is the best way to be.
> 
> Kalamity. That one sucks. Feels like she was hardly around and boom. Over.



Agree completely. Kalamity looked like she was going to be a star and I could easily see her as a future SHIMMER Champion and was hoping that she would debut for SHINE at the October iPPV when she's in the US for SHIMMER.
I'll keep my fingers crossed that she'll come back but since no reason was given for her leave of absence, I'm not holding by breath.


----------



## dezpool

Wow, didn't see this one coming. Kalamity has been one of my favorite wrestlers over the last year and a half. She is one of those people you can pretty much guarantee will have a good showing every time out. Sad to see her career cut short. But best of luck to her with whatever she does.


----------



## Obfuscation

Reason is hinting to be very personal with how in the dark the details are. Her business of course, but I hope whatever led to it wasn't too bad. Dunno if she'll be open to a return. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Due to injuries, Jazz was removed from the SHINE title tournament. They released the full card for SHINE 11 last night.

SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 11: One Title. One Destiny.
Friday, July 12th, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL

Watch it Live on www.WWNLive.com!

Already Signed -

SHINE Championship Tournament

Event Hostess - Chasity Taylor

Bracket A Fatal Four Way Qualifier - Winner Faces Rain in the First Round
Mercedes Martinez vs. Nikki Roxx vs. Taylor Made vs. Su Yung

Bracket B Fatal Four Way Qualifier - Winner Faces Santana in the First Round
Amazing Kong vs. Angelina Love vs. Ivelisse vs. Kimberly

Bracket A First Round Matches

Rain w/ April Hunter vs. Fatal Four Way Winner

Sweet Saraya Knight vs. Jessicka Havok

Bracket B First Round Matches

Santana vs. Fatal Four Way Winner

Leva vs. Mia Yim

Plus - Semi-Finals & Finals, as well as "The Scream Queen" Daffney


----------



## Obfuscation

Gosh, the bracket with Kong is horrible. Hopefully Kong wins only b/c while she's poor atm, that's due to being lazy. The other three aren't any good so the less of them, the better. 

Other side is wayyyyyy better with the talent involved. Too bad Martinez & Roxx weren't on each side b/c those are the best picks to go around.

Havok vs Knight. AWESOME.

Going to watch SHINE 10 right now too. It's a good night. :mark:


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

I doubt it happens, but I wouldn't be shocked if Kimberly/Leva was the semi on the right bracket. I would hope not at least. I personally have no desire to see Kong wrestle a potential *four* times, let alone one or two times. I feel like Ivelisse or Kimberly pretty much have to go over in that four way just to give Santana a heel to face plus Santana would likely lose to whoever that is to give Yim/Leva a heel to work with. Yim/Ivelisse is probably the best possible match out of that side of the equation at least.

Havok almost certainly is going over Saraya. As for that four-way, I feel like Roxx would be likely and then Mercedes screws over Roxx against Rain to set up their rubber match at SHINE 12 (or wherever after) then Havok kills Rain to advance to the finals possibly.

I find it very bizarre that Reby is not in the tournament. She goes over Havok at SHINE 8 and has been M.I.A. ever since.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sadly, I see Ivelisse winning just to fill the void of no Allysin Kay due to what happened on SHINE 10. It'll be the whole "look, Valkaryie sticks it to management and still gets another member in". After what I saw on SHINE 10, I'd enjoy a Kimberly vs Santana rematch. Santana managed to make Kimberly look solid in it + her nutty character work was better than ANY of the matches vs Leva Bates. As ironic as that turned out to be. Love had a better match than Ivelisse on SHINE 10 too, another one I'm shockingly going to have to say I prefer. I just don't want to stomach another underwhelming or bad Ivelisse match. She doesn't earn any form of praise she's gotten. Trouble is, that four way doesn't breed the best winner period given all of their track records. That's the gamble.

Sky is probably doing other things atm I guess. Although Matt Hardy is still working. So that's probably a daft thought. Idk. It seems like that program was a way to turn Havok almost into a face, tbhayley.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*2013 ACW American Joshi Queen of Queens Results* ~ Courtesy of Ringbelles Online

_Quarter finals_
1. *Angel Blue defeated Addy Starr*
2. *Leva Bates beat Angelus Layne*
3. *Athena retained the Anarchy Televised Championship by defeating Claudia del Solis*
4. *Barbi Hayden bested Su Yung*
_Semi finals_
5. *Angel Blue beat Leva Bates*
6. *Barbi Hayden defeated Athena to win the Anarchy Televised Championship*
_Final_
7. *Angel Blue bested Barbi Hayden to win the American Joshi Queen of Queens tournament and the Anarchy Televised Championship.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW Femmes Fatales XII - July 6th*












*TICKET INFO:*

_Children are admitted for free - 1 child for 1 parent(under 12 years old)
Just send your 27$ payment by PayPal at [email protected]_










*NCW Femmes Fatales International Championship*
_Sweet Cherrie Vs. Mercedes Martinez (c)_

Mercedes Martinez will do her first title defense Saturday July 6th as she will face the golden child of Quebec wrestling, the always popular Sweet Cherrie. During the last year, Mercedes had a huge impact on Femmes Fatales and was able to defeat the Femmes Fatales first 2 champions during her last 2 matches in Montreal, LuFisto and Kalamity. Sweet Cherrie will try to prove she can face anybody and become the 3rd Femmes Fatales champion coming from the province of Quebec. Sweet is on a 3 matches winning streak and she thinks it won’t stop there!










_Christina Von Eerie vs. Angie Skye w/ Kath Von Goth_

Angie Skye received challenge after challenge lately, but is still without that big victory that would bring her directly to the top of the ranking of Femmes Fatales and that would continue to build her reputation internationally. She has again a big task in front of her on July 6th as she will have to face on the star of the indy scene, the always excellent Christina Von Eerie, who wrestled for a short while in TNA. Will Angie be able to get that huge needed win? 










_Leah Von Dutch & Xandra Bale w/ Bettie Rage vs. Deziree & Midianne_

This contest was scheduled for March 30th, but because of injuries was changed to a single match between Midianne and Xandra Bale… Bettie Rage did a huge first impression by helping Midianne to win the match and crowd saw quickly how vicious she could be. Will Bettie Rage be able to have a big impact on this tag team war? 










*#1 CONTENDER MATCH*
_Cheerleader Melissa vs. Courtney Rush_

On July 6th, the next contender for the International Femmes Fatales Championship will be determined as Courtney Rush will face Cheerleader Melissa. Those two faced each other at SHIMMER last April and will now be in the same ring in Montreal with a goal in mind: Getting closer to the International Femmes Fatales Championship. Who will be declared the No. 1 Contender?










*A FIRST TIME MATCH*
_LuFisto w/ pegaboo vs. Kimber Lee_

A match that will for sure bring a lot of attention on July 6th will oppose the young sensation Kimber Lee to the veteran LuFisto. Both wrestlers have performed for Combat Zone Wrestling where Lee actually graduated from the CZW Academy as LuFisto has been the first women to enter the cage of Death and win the Iron-Man Championship.Kimber Lee recently made her successful debut at the last SHIMMER taping. LuFisto will make her in-ring return after her knee injury from last April. An explosive match up can be expected.










*A WIN CAN CHANGE EVERYTHING*
_Missy vs. Sassy Stephie w/ Mademoiselle Rachelle_

Last March, Missy had an injury that prevented her from wrestling during FFXI and she now wants to get back on track knowing that a win against Sassy Stephie would for sure help her to climb the Femmes Fatales ranking. Stephie is on a 2 matches losing streak and wants to get back on the road to victory. This is definitely an important match-up for both of them.










*TWO RETURNS IN MONTREAL*
_She Nay Nay vs. Veda Scott_

Those 2 wrestlers will be back in Montreal and ready for everything to get the win. She Nay Nay was not part of the last show and quickly wants to remind the crowd who she is. Veda Scott, a student from the Ring of Honor (ROH) dojo, did a good first impression last July and she is looking for another winning outcome!








Also, checkout NCW FF new US site: http://www.femmesfataleswrestling.us


----------



## Obfuscation

Was going to question Kalamity being on the card, but it appears it is poster only.

Veda Scott, Melissa, & Von Eerie all under on roof. Looks like my kind of show.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Finally put the strap on Martinez eh, that's great news but is Sweet Cherrie any good?
______

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Mickie James (8/6/2010)-****
-Speaking of Latina Sensation, very solid title match between these girls. They more or less worked the typical Mainstream Star/Indie standout match however the second half more than made up for the slower start. They did some nice counter wrestling and took some big bumps, both girls sold each other offense well. I love Martinez's variation of the Fisherman Buster it just looks so freaking brutal and Mickie sold it like a champ. Only real qualm was the commentary.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The new SHINE Belt


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I like it, nice, simple and to the point.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW: Femmes Fatales XII Results ~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline*

0. *Jody D’Milo defeated Diana Hall* with the Jody The Bomb (Vader Bomb) in a pre-show dark match
1. *LuFisto pinned Kimber Lee* after a Burning Hammer. Match was said to be very good.
2. *Pink Flash Kira defeated Portia Perez* via countout.
-._ Before the match, a video aired of Perez saying that she wouldn’t be there, only to attack Kira from behind. She used a strap during the match. Portia tried to walk out at one point but was cut off by Courtney Rush – only for Perez to end up escaping via the other exit. Following the countout, booker Stephane Bruyere announced that Perez would face Kira one more tome at the next Femmes Fatales show on October 26th – in a strap match, with lumberjills surrounding the ring!_
3. *She Nay Nay made Veda Scott* submit to an armbar.
4. *Midianne & Deziree beat Leah Von Dutch & Xandra Bale* following interference from Bettie Rage.
5. *#1 Contender Match: Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush* ended in a double DQ.
- _Neither woman wanted to obey the rules, resulting in a double DQ and a HUGE pullapart brawl, where all the NCW:FF officials, referees and locker room were on hand to stop the madness. Stephane Bruyere announced that there would be a rematch of this #1 Contender Match at Femmes Fatales XIII on October 26th_
6. *Sassy Stephie pinned Missy* with the Kiss My Sass.
7. *Christina Von Eerie beat Angie Skye* via submission.
8. *NCW: Femmes Fatales Championnat International: Mercedes Martinez (c) pinned Sweet Cherrie* following a Saito Suplex.
_- Martinez had originally been awarded the match following a neckbreaker from the top rope onto a chair. However, Cherrie’s foot was on the rope for the three count. Match was restarted by senior official Dom Fiorito. Cherrie had a visual pinfall on Martinez following a Stunner, but the referee had been knocked out. By the time the new referee made the ring, he could only get a two count. Eventually Martinez hit the Saito Suplex for the pinfall.
- After the match, LuFisto (who had earlier challenged Mercedes Martinez) appeared again to issue a challenge. For Femmes Fatales XIII on October 26th, it will be LuFisto & Sweet Cherrie vs Mercedes Martinez & the returning Saraya Knight!!_


----------



## Obfuscation

Surprised the belt doesn't have a splash of pink on it considering the SHINE color scheme since the inception. It's simple. For that, I have no complaints.


----------



## Afterlife

The belt is pretty generic looking. Nothing special.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 11 Results ~ Courtesy of RingBelles Online*

_Bracket A Fatal Four Way Qualifier – Winner Faces Rain in the First Round_
1. *LuFisto defeated Mercedes Martinez, Nikki Roxx & Su Yung. LuFisto pinned Yung* with the Burning Hammer.

_Bracket B Fatal Four Way Qualifier – Winner Faces Santana Garrett in the First Round_
*2. Ivelisse Velez beat Amazing Kong, Angelina Love & Kimberly. Velez pinned Kimberly* with a Code Red.

_Bracket A First Round_
*3. Jessicka Havok defeated Saraya Knight* via DQ when Knight used a chair.

_Bracket B First Round_
*4. Mia Yim pinned Leva Bates* with a German Suplex from the second rope.

_Bracket A First Round_
*5. Rain beat LuFisto* with a schoolgirl while grabbing the tights.

_Bracket B First Round_
*6. Ivelisse Velez pinned Santana Garrett* with a spin kick.

_Bracket A Semi Final_
*7. Rain defeated Jessicka Havok* via count out.

_Bracket B Semi Final_
*8. Mia Yim pinned Ivelisse Velez* with a schoolgirl after Rain accidentally hit Ivelisse with her cast.

_Final_
*9. Rain defeated Mia Yim* with the Implant DDT to win the SHINE Championship.













I'm not really a fan of Rain but having her win does make sense. It also sets up lots of challengers for her over the next few months.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Show was decent. I really enjoyed Havok/Saraya although that ending was terrible. Mia/Leva exceeded my expectations including seeing Leva hit a [HIDE="Pepsi Plunge"]Pepsi Plunge[/HIDE] The rest of the show seemed sort of flat. Mia took a very nasty spill in her match with Ivelisse that took the wind out of that one and Rain/Havok not even having a match was also annoying. I understand wanting to build stuff for the future but when this is likely their biggest show up to this point, it is sort of annoying to sacrifice some stuff for the sake of storytelling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Show was really bad, tbhayley. Outside of Havok vs Knight & Yim vs Leva, the matches were so, so poor. For it being their anniversary show + night to crowd the first champ everything fell exceptionally flat. All the bad things that could happen did. Worse part of it all was I legit booked the show in my head and then it proceeded to map out 100% before my very eyes. They went in the most predictable fashion possible, which killed any fun I could have also had while watching. Out of every SHINE show I've seen this was far and away the worst of the bunch. Nothing here pardon the 35 - 40 minutes or so matches two & three took up was entertaining. Yikes, guys.

Can't believe Rain won considering she's retiring once the year's over. It basically means she'll probably be champ until the December show & it'll continue to be more and more obvious. Meh. At this rate watch as someone more poor than Rain dethrones her too - aka Ivelisse.


----------



## PRODIGY

I was pulling for J Hav to win the strap but before the show even begin I had a feeling Rain would win.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

I thought both four ways were pretty enjoyable as well. Not enough to raise the show past decent, but both were fine. After the Leva/Yim match, the show sort of fell off a cliff.

Like I alluded to, I'm not the biggest fan of the "big shows" that end up almost being treated as filler to build angles for later shows. It's fine when you have enough good stuff while still having angles to create interest, but when you have a show like what the second half had, it's pretty disappointing and frustrating.


----------



## Obfuscation

Havok is who I was pulling for too. Moment she got clipped by the chair, the plan that saw Rain winning was a lock.

Four ways were bleh. Opener has a few nice slugfest points in it, but as unusual as it was, the sloppiness of Su Yung brought down the entire match. Which shouldn't have happened considering Martinez, Roxx, & LuFuisto are all experienced & damn good enough to work past that. Second four way was filled with the usual crappy nature of all four involved. Pains me like one cannot believe to say that while Kong is in the mix.

It is a bit unusual to have a tournament show be the launching pad for building and continuing angles within the company. Show should have mostly been focused around the competitive nature more than only advancing storylines. I hate wording it like that b/c SHINE has been driven by their stories in the past _(that's how they like to do it - Leva vs Kimberly for the mega example)_ although I felt the advancing could have been there, just not as strong to the point of where it distracts from all of aspects of importance on the night. Basically it gave yourself the mindset: _"ok, lets have Rain hurry up and win and see what comes next"_ along with the progression of Roxx vs Martinez + Daffney's A.S.S., Havok vs Knight feud, & possibly Ivelisse turning on Rain.

Whole show left me  considering I was very excited to see how it turned out once I turned it on. Hoping SHINE 12 can get things back on track. Programs are set & champion is made. Lets look to the positives.


----------



## Derpy

Women shouldn't really be wrestling :/ I watched it, and thought Shine was just boring and dull. They should do what Divas do and have little matches and do more photo shoots. It's not like women can put on good matches anyway, it's not how God made them.


----------



## Riddle101

Derpy said:


> Women shouldn't really be wrestling :/ I watched it, and thought Shine was just boring and dull. They should do what Divas do and have little matches and do more photo shoots. It's not like women can put on good matches anyway, it's not how God made them.


Ah give over will you. You're either trolling, or too lazy to actually look for good female wrestling matches. But I don't believe the latter.


----------



## Afterlife

Well derpy certainly has an appropriate user name.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #5 & #6 Results* - _Courtesy of RingBelles Online_

*Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #5 *

*1. Shelly Martinez pinned Angelina Love* with an STO.
*2. Jessie Kaye defeated Sumie Sakai* with two chokeslams.
Missy Sampson confronted referee Kevin Keenan who stopped the match to award La Rosa Negra the Bombshells Title and he revealed that he was following the orders of the new Commissioner Vinny Fenucci. He then proceeded to run Sampson down for how she looks, saying she wasn’t attractive enough to be part of the roster.
Shelly Martinez Angelina Love
*3. Missy Sampson & Annie Social beat Amber Rodriguez & Jennifer Cruz.* Sampson pinned Cruz with a T-Gimmick. As a result of getting the pin, Sampson earns a shot at the Bombshells Title. After the match, Rodriguez turned heel on Cruz, and Jessie Kaye joined in on the beating.
*4. Mistress Belmont pinned Alexxis Nevaeh* with the Slave Driver.
*5. La Rosa Negra defeated Cheerleader Melissa* to retain the PWS Bombshells Championship by pinning Melissa with her feet on the ropes after hitting her with the belt.

*Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #6*

*1. Alexxis Nevaeh beat Annie Social* with a Codebreaker.
*2. Mistress Belmont defeated Veda Scott* with the Slave Driver. Alexxis Nevaeh, Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez ran in to attack both Belmont and Scott before Cruz made the save with a kendo stick.
*3. Chasity Taylor & Johnny Silver beat Amber O’Neal & Craig Steele.* Taylor pinned O’Neal with a schoolgirl.
*4. La Rosa Negra defeated Missy Sampson* via referee stoppage to retain the PWS Bombshells Championship. Annie Social accidentally knocked out Sampson with a Yakuza Kick and Negra locked in a Boston Crab while the referee let her arm drop three times.


----------



## RoosterSmith

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #5 & #6 Results* - _Courtesy of RingBelles Online_
> 
> *Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #5 *
> 
> *1. Shelly Martinez pinned Angelina Love* with an STO.
> *2. Jessie Kaye defeated Sumie Sakai* with two chokeslams.
> Missy Sampson confronted referee Kevin Keenan who stopped the match to award La Rosa Negra the Bombshells Title and he revealed that he was following the orders of the new Commissioner Vinny Fenucci. He then proceeded to run Sampson down for how she looks, saying she wasn’t attractive enough to be part of the roster.
> Shelly Martinez Angelina Love
> *3. Missy Sampson & Annie Social beat Amber Rodriguez & Jennifer Cruz.* Sampson pinned Cruz with a T-Gimmick. As a result of getting the pin, Sampson earns a shot at the Bombshells Title. After the match, Rodriguez turned heel on Cruz, and Jessie Kaye joined in on the beating.
> *4. Mistress Belmont pinned Alexxis Nevaeh* with the Slave Driver.
> *5. La Rosa Negra defeated Cheerleader Melissa* to retain the PWS Bombshells Championship by pinning Melissa with her feet on the ropes after hitting her with the belt.
> 
> *Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling #6*
> 
> *1. Alexxis Nevaeh beat Annie Social* with a Codebreaker.
> *2. Mistress Belmont defeated Veda Scott* with the Slave Driver. Alexxis Nevaeh, Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez ran in to attack both Belmont and Scott before Cruz made the save with a kendo stick.
> *3. Chasity Taylor & Johnny Silver beat Amber O’Neal & Craig Steele.* Taylor pinned O’Neal with a schoolgirl.
> *4. La Rosa Negra defeated Missy Sampson* via referee stoppage to retain the PWS Bombshells Championship. Annie Social accidentally knocked out Sampson with a Yakuza Kick and Negra locked in a Boston Crab while the referee let her arm drop three times.


I think know Alexxis Nevaeh from NECW. Is she a little blonde who talks with a Boston/New England accent? I'm big on her. 

Was looking for more Women's wrestling. I know about Shine and Shimmer. Will have to look into this one.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RoosterSmith said:


> I think know Alexxis Nevaeh from NECW. Is she a little blonde who talks with a Boston/New England accent? I'm big on her.
> 
> Was looking for more Women's wrestling. I know about Shine and Shimmer. Will have to look into this one.



















This is Alexxis Nevaeh. She goes by Lexxus in other companies like WSU.

As for women's wrestling companies to watch. BLOW(Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling) is not one that I would recommend. 

SHIMMER & SHINE are the best but I'd also suggest you try WSU & NCW Femme Fatales(Canadian) as well as the Girl's Night Out shows by AIW.


----------



## Obfuscation

BLOW is a fitting name for the company when you think about it.

SHIMMER & SHINE are certainly the two top picks to watch these days. Although SHINE sometimes has its flaws, it's still generally fun. They'll find their niche soon. Can get at least 1-2 quality matches even on the weakest show. Some indie promotions can't even offer that.


----------



## RoosterSmith

What do you guys think about Women's Extreme Wrestling?


----------



## Obfuscation

Not worth it. Unless you're into it more for the slutty attires and boobs than actual work. If you are, then give it a shot.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU "Uncensored Rumble 6" & CZW "Tangled Web" iPPV*

_Saturday, August 10, 2013 
Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak Dr.
Voorhees, NJ
3:30pm in EDT
_
Order Here



















_Matches announced for WSU “Uncensored Rumble 6”:_

_*2 Out Of 3 Falls for the WSU World Championship*_
*Jessicka Havok (c) vs. Athena*

_*First Time Ever*_
*Jenny Rose vs. Christina Von Eerie*

_*To Determine the #1 Contender for the WSU World Title*_
*Nevaeh vs. Lexxus*

_*The Determine the #1 Contender for the WSU Tag Team Titles*_
*Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs. Veda Scott & Jessie Brooks*

_Grudge Match_
*Addy Starr & Matt Tremont vs. ??? & Chris Dickinson*

_*The Uncensored Rumble*_

_*Roster Spot on the Line_
*Jana vs. Niya*

*Also scheduled:*

*Santana Garrett
Barbi Hayden
Xandra Bale
Taeler Hendrix
Shanna
Claudia Del Solis
Jewells Malone
Cherry Layne
Nyla Rose
Jody DiMilo!
Sassy Stepahnie
Samantha St. Paul(CZW Trainee)*

_Plus more!_
































*----------------------------------*

*CZW Tangled Web 6*
_August 10th 2013 - 7:30PM
@ Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak Dr.
Voorhees, NJ_

*With Jake & Dave crist suspended, NEVAEH faces DJ Hyde's Choice!

The debut of Portugals Perfect Athlete - SHANNA*




The WSU show looks really good and could be the best since Drew took over, cant wait to watch it.

And I have to say that I'm not a fan of Jana or Niya but please let Niya win.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fully expecting the Athena victory here. Match could be really good, tbhayley.

Veda Scott, Veda Scott, Veda Scott. & Taeler Hendrix. :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

HayleySabin said:


> Fully expecting the Athena victory here. Match could be really good, tbhayley.
> 
> Veda Scott, Veda Scott, Veda Scott. & Taeler Hendrix. :mark:


WSU had a 'secret show' on Friday night, I'll post the results as soon as I get them.

Some bad news coming out concerning Athena. She took a nasty spill from a german suplex and landed on her left arm/collarbone, and is out of the match against Jessicka Havock and the Uncensored Rumble tonight. 

WSU haven't announced who Havock will face yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well there goes my original thought of the championship change. Got no idea what's in store now. Some bad luck with these Havok dream matches lately. First vs Cheerleader Melissa and now vs Athena.


----------



## Platt

I imagine they'll just have Neveah/Lexxus go on early then have the winner face Havok in the main event.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> WSU had a 'secret show' on Friday night, I'll post the results as soon as I get them.
> 
> Some bad news coming out concerning Athena. She took a nasty spill from a german suplex and landed on her left arm/collarbone, and is out of the match against Jessicka Havock and the Uncensored Rumble tonight.
> 
> WSU haven't announced who Havock will face yet.


I'll be damned. I was looking forward to that match.  

How about Shanna? She is scheduled to be at CZW's Tangled Web so she could possibly replace Athena in a non-title match maybe?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I think Shanna v Havok would be a good dream match attraction but this doesn't help WSU in the long run.

They've been so start/stop since they changed management and this just adds to it. With that said, I'm not exactly foaming at the mouth to see Neveah or Lexxus v Havok either. So I wouldn't be shocked to see Lexxus v Neveah v Havok.

Going forward, I'd like to see them have Stephie & Kay drop the tag belt's at the next show and have Allysin turn face to go against Jessicka just for something new because the Midwest Militia is pretty much dead now.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

WSU's Secret Show Results - Courtesy of Ringbelles Online

This event will be released exclusively on StreamWSU.com in the near future.

1. *Addy Starr & Xandra Bale beat Jody D’Milo & Kaitlin Diemond* when Starr pinned D’Milo following a Sliding D.
2. *Sassy Stephie pinned Cherry Layne* with a Kiss My Sass.
3. *Ezavel Suena beat Jessie Kaye* with an armbreaker submission.
4. *Jewells Malone pinned Nyla Rose* with an Acid Drop.
5. *Santana Garrett pinned Taeler Hendrix* with a Shining Star Press
6. *Christina Von Eerie pinned Santana Garrett* (who was subbing for Shanna in this match)
7. *Jenny Rose, Veda Scott & Jessie Brooks beat Athena, Barbi Hayden & Claudia Del Solis* when Rose pinned Solis following a DDT.

Show was described by Ringbelles correspondent Dave Muscarella as a “really fun show. Different to any other show I’ve been to”.


----------



## Platt

Looks a good show but hate that it's going to be online only that means I'll never see it unless someone uploads it here.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

From WSU's Facebook Page:

_It is my unfortunate duty to report both Athena and Jessicka Havok are off of today's "Uncensored Rumble 6" card. Athena injured her shoulder at last night's secret show and the current WSU World Champion has had unresolvable travel issues. This is a huge opportunity for some of the wrestlers who are debuting for WSU this weekend to step up. Keep an eye on updates as we rearrange today's ‪#‎UnscriptedRumble‬ card. Thanks for the continued support._

:cussin:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

WSU Uncensored Rumble VI Results - Courtesy Of RingbellesOnline

1. *Jenny Rose pinned Christina Von Eerie* with an O’Connor Roll.
2. _#1 Contender Match for WSU Tag Titles: _*Annie Social & Kimber Lee beat Veda Scott & Jessie Brooks* when Lee pinned Scott after a double team ‘T Gimmick’.
3. _Loser Leaves WSU:_ *Jana beat Niya* by DQ when Niya refused to break on a five count.
4. *Barbi Hayden pinned Jewells Malone* following a DDT.
5. *Sassy Stephie pinned Santana Garrett* with a Kiss My Sass.
6. _Intergender Match:_ *Addy Starr & Matt Tremont beat Shanna & Chris Dickinson* when Starr pinned Dickinson with a Sliding D.
7. _#1 Contender Match for WSU World Title:_ *Lexxus pinned Nevaeh* with a Schoolgirl Rollup.
8. _Uncensored Rumble:_ *Ezavel Suena* wins the Uncensored Rumble in approx 46 minutes, last eliminating Kimber Lee.

============================================================================================================
CZW “Tangled Web 6.” Results - Courtesy of PWPonderings

*DJ Hyde will choose Navaeh’s opponent – Navaeh VS. Shanna:* The two go back and forth with various momentum shifts. Shanna teases control but Navaeh stops some forearm attacks and gets the better of Shanna. Roll up attempt by Navaeh is blocked and Shanna hits a double stomp. Sideslam by Shanna. Legdrop by Shanna. Pin attempt fails and this fires up Navaeh. Back suplex by Navaeh and then an STO. 2 count. Shanna fights back, stunner. Two count again and another come back by Navaeh. Release german by Navaeh and that leads to the three count. Winner: Navaeh. ** range.



I havent watched the WSU show yet but lots of people on twitter are saying that it was good. Looks a bit flat to me but I'll reserve my judgement until I've seen it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ezavel Suena...ughhhhhh.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

BTW, Ezavel Suena won a shot at Marti Belle's Spirit Title by winnning the Rumble not Havok's World Title which makes it less of a shock having her win.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's a silver lining, I'll admit. I don't like Belle either, so it isn't going to hurt any interest I have.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 12*
_Friday, August 23rd, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

*Buy Tickets Here - *SHINEWrestling

*Watch it Live on:* _www.WWNLive.com_

Already Signed:
Live Event Hostess - Chasity Taylor

_* Angelina Love vs. Shanna
* Leva vs. Christina Von Eerie
* Santana w/ Amber O'Neal vs. Brandi Wine w/ Malia Hosaka
* The West Coast Connection of Tracy Taylor & Su Yung vs. The All Star Squad of Nikki Roxx & Solo Darling w/ Daffney
*Kimberly vs. Kimber Lee_

Plus More with -

_Valkyrie of SHINE Champion Rain & Ivelisse w/ April Hunter
Amazing Kong
Jessicka Havok
Mia Yim
Mercedes Martinez_


This is the worst promoted SHINE so far, they've only just announced the matches and I'm not overly excited about any of them. 
Also, why waste Shanna on Angelina Love? I'm also not so thrilled about having Amber O'Neal and Brandi Wine becoming regular's either.


----------



## Obfuscation

Leva Bates vs Christina Von Eerie though...:mark:

laughed really hard at them booking the Kimberly vs Kimber Lee match. Solely for the reason everyone else is snickering. Weird how big names like THEIR CHAMPION Rain, Havok, Yim, & Martinez are all mentioned, yet not booked in an official match. It's very odd on that aspect. Angelina Love needs to depart and go back to Canada or Mexico. Idc.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Championship Match*
_SHINE Champion_ Rain vs. #1 Contender Three Way Winner

*#1 Contender Three Way Match*
Jessicka Havok vs. Mia Yim vs. Ivelisse

Amazing Kong vs. Mercedes Martinez

These matches have been added to the SHINE card.


----------



## Obfuscation

Goodness lets hope Havok or Yim takes it. I fear the Ivelisse split & push is upon is sooner rather than later. 

Kong vs Martinez on paper sounds legit. However, Kong never shows up to work anymore so I won't be excited. I'll only expect the half ass performance per usual. Kong, please, please prove me wrong. I miss you caring about the sport.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Tell me you guys saw D'arcy Dixon Vs Mickie Knuckles on Resistance Pro. 

Holy Crap!!! Match of the week for sure. Here's the link. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09TYoOZz69Y

Edit: 1,000 posts in this thread. Good on you guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Haven't, but I'll totally watch via your plug. Dixon impressed me back at National Pro Wrestling Day. She was throwing around Robert Anthony and taking some good bumps.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 12 Live Results* ~ _courtesy of RingbellesOnline_

*1. All Star Squad (Nikki Roxx & Solo Darling) beat the West Coast Connection (Tracy Taylor & Su Yung)* when Roxx pinned Yung following a Barbie Crusher.
*2. Leva Bates beat Christina Von Eerie* via DQ (Von Eerie used a chair outside the ring).
*3. Kimberly beat Kimber Lee* via submission (Cloverleaf hold).
4. _Three Way #1 Contendership:_ *Jessicka Havok beat Mia Yim & Ivelisse Velez* by pinning Velez after an Air Raid Crash. She goes on to challenge Rain in the main event.
5. *Leva Bates beat Christina Von Eerie* via DQ (Von Eerie laid out the referee)
6. *Santana Garrett vs Brandi Wine* started but soon became a tag match…
7. *Santana Garrett & Amber O’Neal beat Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka* when Santana pinned Wine after a Shining Star Press.
8. *Amazing Kong pinned Mercedes Martinez* following an Implant Buster.
9. *Angelina Love pinned Shanna* following the Botox Injection.
10. _SHINE Championship:_ *Rain (c) pinned Jessicka Havok* after Havok’s knee buckled and April Hunter assisted with some extra leverage on the pinfall.


----------



## geraldinhio

I don't watch much women's wrestling but when I do it's Jessicka Havok. Girl has an insane chokeslam. Any onther Indy ladies using that move these days?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

geraldinhio said:


> I don't watch much women's wrestling but when I do it's Jessicka Havok. Girl has an insane chokeslam. Any onther Indy ladies using that move these days?


I think Melanie Cruise has used it once or twice but I could be wrong.

Trailer for SHIMMER Vol 53


----------



## Obfuscation

HAVOK. Ah man I had a small glimmer of hope she'd win but no go. At least the match happened. Give it to her in December. Do it.

Bates vs CVE program now? :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

I wanna see J-Havock vs Shanna.


----------



## Obfuscation

Saw Shanna work at the last CZW show. She was dreadful, but it's only one match so I'll hope she's better than what she gave us. Working vs Love at SHINE. I'm scared.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dave Prazak just posted this on the SHIMMER Facebook page

*Hint* Both Hikaru Shida & Tsukasa Fujimoto or one of them will be debuting at the next tapings *Hint*

:cheer


----------



## Obfuscation

Fujimoto has been in America before via Chikara. I can see her returning. Shida will probably be tagging along if Prazak didn't only specifically hint towards one of them with the video.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NIKKI STORM ADDED TO SHIMMER 58-61 EVENTS!*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES is proud to announce the addition of *NIKKI STORM* to the SHIMMER 58-61 weekend of events, October 19th & 20th at the Berwyn Eagles Club in Berwyn, IL!











*NIKKI STORM*

Scotland's Nikki Storm has quickly become one of the top women on the European wrestling scene. Nikki currently competes on all-female events promoted by companies such as Pro Wrestling EVE, Bellatrix, and ICW Fierce Females. She also had the opportunity to add Japan's JWP promotion to her growing resume earlier this year. North America is next on the agenda for Nikki Storm, and we're pleased to have her as part of the SHIMMER roster for next month's events in Berwyn. Visit www.nikkistorm.com to learn more about her.


Nikki joins the following previously announced competitors for SHIMMER 58-61 weekend...











*SHIMMER Champion*
*CHEERLEADER MELISSA*

SHIMMER Original Cheerleader Melissa has the distinction of being the only wrestler to compete on all fifty-seven SHIMMER shows thus far. She began her second reign as SHIMMER Champion on April 6th of this year, dethroning Saraya Knight inside a steel cage in the main event of SHIMMER 53, to become the only woman to hold the SHIMMER Championship on two occasions.











*SHIMMER Tag Team Champions*
*KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA*

The "Global Green Gangsters" tag team of Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa, which has enjoyed success in both Japan as well as the United States, captured the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships from "The Canadian Ninjas" Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews on April 14th of this year. The championship victory for "3G" was Skater's first in SHIMMER competition, and Nakagawa's second (the first being her SHIMMER Tag Team Championship reign with partner Daizee Haze).











*MADISON EAGLES*

Former SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles made history during 2011 as the first wrestler to defend the title outside of the United States. After an impressive title reign which included successful defenses against Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara, MsChif, Ayako Hamada, Serena Deeb, Hiroyo Matsumoto and others, Eagles was forced onto the sidelines for the duration of 2012 with a severe knee injury. Madison returned to SHIMMER during April of this year and plowed through the competition, appearing to have not lost a step.











*"The World Famous" KANA*

One of the most skilled fighters on the planet, Kana has participated in of some of the most memorable bouts in SHIMMER's eight year history. Her SHIMMER 50 battle against Ayako Hamada earned 2012 Match of the Year honors from the SHIMMER fans. In addition to being one half of a formidable tag team duo with partner LuFisto, Kana's singles contests against the likes of Sara Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Mercedes Martinez, Madison Eagles, and others have solidified her position as a major player within the SHIMMER ranks. Kana has appeared on every SHIMMER event since her arrival at SHIMMER 41, and will continue that trend during SHIMMER 58-61 weekend.


Look for more women to be added to the talent list for SHIMMER 58-61 during the remaining weeks leading up to the events. Over 30 of the top women athletes from around the world will be a part of the festivities!











*SHIMMER 58-61* will take place at the *Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL* on *Saturday & Sunday, October 19th & 20th, 2013.* Bell time on Saturday, October 19th is 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, October 20th is 1pm. The events are suitable for all ages.

Over half of the available tickets for the weekend's events have already been sold. Front row reserved seating is already completely sold out for the entire weekend. General admission tickets are still available, at a cost of $30 per full day of taping (two DVD volumes worth of live matches each day, so essentially $15 per DVD). You may use the PayPal buttons at http://www.shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html to purchase tickets online. If you need to purchase tickets via money order, send an E-mail to [email protected] for mail order instructions. Due to limited seating in the small venue, we strongly suggest that you purchase tickets in advance if you plan to attend.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Saraya Knight v Mickie Knuckles at next WSU show*










Last Wednesday, Women Superstars Uncensored announced on on its Facebook page that it had signed a “special attraction” match for its next show, entitled Blood And Thunder. On Thursday, the promotion revealed that one half of the match was a “European bruiser” – now we know who is involved, and it promises to be a titanic encounter between two women who hit hard and aren’t afraid to be hit.

It’s Saraya Knight v Mickie Knuckles in a no disqualification match.

The contest will be the former SHIMMER Champion’s debut in the promotion, while Knuckles returns to WSU after stepping in at short notice at the Queen and King of the Ring show in May when she pulled a double-header with the Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling show later in the day. The match will also be a first-time meeting between the pair – they have never even been in the same locker room together.

Knight v Knuckles is the third match to be announced for the event. Jessicka Havok will defend the WSU Championship against Lexxus, who earned a shot after beating Nevaeh at the Uncensored Rumble VI earlier this month, while Saraya will be joined by fellow British debutante Nikki Storm, who will wrestle Jenny Rose. The show on _October 12 in Voorhees, NJ_ is part of the Female Fight Season, which also incorporates *Bellatrix, Absolute Intense Wrestling (both on October 6), SHIMMER (October 19-20), NCW: Femmes Fatales (October 26), and SHINE (date TBC).*

WSU tells us that tickets for the show will go on sale at Combat Zone Wrestling‘s show on September 14 and then online at http://www.LookMaNoFans.com on September 16. In the meantime, WSU has also announced that it is to hold another secret show after the first went well, barring the unfortunate injury to Athena. You can find out when and where the event will be held by emailing WSU here: [email protected]

RingbellesOnline


----------



## Dimas75

Didnt Mickie Knuckles retire early 2012?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dimas75 said:


> Didnt Mickie Knuckles retire early 2012?


Nope, she was pregnant. 

She's back now and also wrestled at WSU's King & Queen Tournament a few months ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not the biggest Mickie Knuckles fan out there, however in a straight up slugfest she can be a good hand. I can't see the match vs Saraya not being fully insane. I mean really. Almost worried for the fans in attendance for that one. Watch out. Heed my warning.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm not really big on womens wrestling but Knuckles/Knight should be really good. I heard Jessicka Havok and Saraya had a match at SHINE recently which I'd like to check out.


----------



## Obfuscation

And it was hectic as holy hell too.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Eh, never cared for Mickie Knuckles honestly so whatever, can't get into WSU that much anymore since the takeover.

It feels like years between SHIMMER shows heh; regardless of that curious to see how the cards pan out and I'll have to check out Storm. I'd give my left nut for Candice LeRae vs. any combo of Hamada/Nicole Matthews/Jessie Mmm Mmm Mckay, throw in Mercedes Martinez vs. Hailey Hatred and Jessicka Havok vs. Rachel Summerlyn or Madison Eagles...










Let me stop dreaming now, I'm" sorry.


----------



## Obfuscation

Heard through the grapevine Candice LaRae doesn't have a chance in SHIMMER via some internal problems with Allison Danger.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

HayleySabin said:


> Heard through the grapevine Candice LaRae doesn't have a chance in SHIMMER via some internal problems with Allison Danger.


Was this recent? They worked together when Allison was on the west coast a few years ago and Prazak said on the SHIMMER Board in January that no one is ever out of consideration. If anything I thought it'd be on Candice personally whether she wanted to or not.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was a few years ago, tbhayley. If it means the door can actually be open for Candice, all the better. I've only been going by the information I know so no Candice in SHIMMER has never been a surprise at this rate.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

HayleySabin said:


> It was a few years ago, tbhayley. If it means the door can actually be open for Candice, all the better. I've only been going by the information I know so no Candice in SHIMMER has never been a surprise at this rate.


Ah I see.

EDIT: Damn you replied quick lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ninja training complete.


----------



## Not Lying

I'm new to this forum, so I'm not sure if this is the right place to discuss this but, What did everyone think of SHIMMER turning Melissa heel after all this time? 
It was kinda surprising, I think SHIMMER needed a strong face champion after Madison/Saraya reigns. And while Cheerleader Melissa is by far my favorite wrestler in the world now ( male or female maybe), she hasn't been the performer she was back in 2007-2010 , She's been getting outshined by a lot of wrestlers in SHIMMER byAthena, Madison Eagles ,Kana and Hamada and a few others, makes me wonder if she lost a step or two or has been getting lazy.

Also, I think a Mschif vs Melissa rematch is long overdue, and while I'm not sure of this, but Mschif is like 38 now, and just got married, it wouldn't surprise me if she wanted to retire, and I think a perfect retirement match for her would vs Melissa career vs title.


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm clad she's back heel. Heel Melissa is on another fucking level. The female terminator is back.


----------



## Not Lying

talk about a blast from the past : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb77XOAHsq8 
I can't believe Dave posted that match online, but omg awesome that he did.
Mschif vs Kong from volume 9 is one of my top 10 favorite matches ever ( male or female), I think that's the best Kong match ever, and a top 2 Mschif match (this or her vs Melissa FCA)


----------



## Snapdragon

Can anyone tell me what the big deal is with Jessicka Havok?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Hikaru Shida added to SHIMMER 58-61 events!*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES is proud to announce the addition of HIKARU SHIDA to the SHIMMER 58-61 weekend of events, October 19th & 20th at the Berwyn Eagles Club in Berwyn, IL! Click here for tickets.










*HIKARU SHIDA*

One of the brightest young stars on the women's wrestling scene in Japan is 25 year-old Hikaru Shida. Ever since her pro debut in 2008, Shida has been an integral part of the Ice Ribbon promotion, where she is currently one half of the tag team champions with partner Tsukasa Fujimoto. Additionally, Shida frequently competes on events promoted by OZ Academy and Pro Wrestling WAVE. Through the assistance of the Joshi 4 Hope office, next month Hikaru Shida will compete in the United States for the very first time, as she joins the internationally flavored SHIMMER 58-61 roster!


----------



## geraldinhio

Snapdragon said:


> Can anyone tell me what the big deal is with Jessicka Havok?







Just watch this.

Everyone watch this. It's not the best quality, but it's probably the best Leva vs Havok match I've seen. They have fantastic chemistry.


----------



## Obfuscation

Isn't hard to see the hype with Jessicka Havok if you've seen her work.


----------



## Eclairal

http://www.wrestleview.com/roh-indy...mer-courtney-rush-suffers-a-broken-collarbone

That sucks, one of my favorite female wrestlers that I could qualify as a fucking good worker, hope she will have a good recovery.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 13*
_Friday, September 27th, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

*Watch it Live on* WWNLive

_Already Signed:_
Live Event Hostess *Chasity Taylor*

_SHINE Championship Match_
*SHINE Champion Rain* vs. *Angelina Love*

_Valkyrie _of *Ivelisse & Allysin Kay* vs. *Jessicka Havok & Amazing Kong*

_International Dream Match_
*Mia Yim* vs. *Nikki Storm*

*Leva Bates* vs. *Nevaeh*

*Mercedes Martinez* vs. *Solo Darling w/ Daffney*

_The American Sweethearts_ of *Santana & Amber O'Neal* vs. _The S-N-S Express_ of *Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers*

*Nikki Roxx w/ Daffney* vs. *Leah Von Dutch*

_Fatal Four Way_
*Su Yung* vs.*Taeler Hendrix* vs. *La Rosa Negra* vs. *Xandra Bale*

_Ticket Info:_

_VIP Stage - Includes a signed limited edition SHINE 12 poster autographed by the entire SHINE 12 Roster - $50
First Row Reserved - $30
GA - $15_



































































======================================================================
I really didn't like the last show, the fact that they just threw a bunch of matches together that really didn't mean anything was the main problem.

This one looks a lot more solid and I'm hoping that the Ivelisse/Kay v Havok/Kong match leads to feud between Havok & Kay or Havok & Ivelisse :ex:

My only problem is The American Sweethearts. Why the hell are they saddling Santana(One of the breakout stars of the promotion) with Amber O'Neal????

I'm not one hundred percent happy with her even being in SHINE, but sticking her with Santana is just a dreadful idea.


----------



## PRODIGY

J-Havok & Allysin Kay are my favorites in the Indies right now.


----------



## Eclairal

The tag team match sounds good, I will probably try to check it out


----------



## Even Flow

Taeler Hendrix in a bikini :mark:

Hope she gets added to the Shimmer shows too.


----------



## Obfuscation

TAELER HENDRIX BACK IN SHINE.

While that news is great, the show doesn't look very good. Quite a bit of mismatches lined up. Martinez vs Solo Darling? I get she's in Daffney's terribly named faction, but unless this is a carry job, I can't see it being worth seeing. Martinez killing her would be awesome I'd imagine.

Tag match would be 100x better if it was only Havok vs Kay. Midwest Militia vs one another. Oooh. That would be brilliant. Having the awful Ivelisse & lazy Kong in the mix is a downer. Hope I'm proven wrong. Doubt it.

Rain vs Love III can go away. I didn't exactly hate their second match, but the fact that it's main eventing again and both are nothing more than mediocre wrestlers at best is a bit hilarious. Don't recall seeing Storm work, so I can quite comment on the match vs Yim. Hope it delivers. LEVA vs Neveah is probably the match I'm most hyped for outside of the positives about the big time tag.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 13 Results Courtesy of RingBellesOnline*

1. *Su Yung defeated Taeler Hendrix, La Rosa Negra & Xandra Bale* in a 4-way. Yung made Bale tap out to the Yellow Fever.
2. *Nikki Roxx pinned Leah Von Dutch* with the Barbie Crusher.
3. *The S-N-S Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle) beat The American Sweethearts (Amber O’Neal & Santana Garrett)*. Stephie pinned O’Neal with the Kiss My Sass.
4. *Mercedes Martinez pinned Solo Darling* with a Fisherman Buster.
- After the match, Martinez went for another Fisherman Buster, with Roxx making the save, which brought out Von Dutch to go after Nikki. Kimberly cleared the ring of Leah, and left with the All Star Squad.
5. *Nevaeh defeated Leva Bates* with the Backpack Stunner with a little help from the S-N-S Express. The American Sweethearts made the save.
6. *Mia Yim pinned Nikki Storm* with a 450 Stomp.
7. *Allysin Kay & Ivelisse Velez beat Amazing Kong & Jessicka Havok*. Velez pinned Havok with the Vertigo (spin kick).
8. *Rain defeated Angelina Love* with the Implant DDT to retain the SHINE Championship.

Hopefully we get Ivelisse v Havok match at SHINE 14


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh boy, Ivelisse pinned Havok. 

FUCK OFF with this broad already. Please.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Yim vs Storm had some terrible booking. Why in the world would have the new wrestler hit both her finishers on Yim, and still lose?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*PWS Bombshells (Previously B.L.O.W) on iPPV*

_Tonight- 5pm door. 6pm bell.
Columbian Club - 116 Grand Street - Iselin NJ
Tickets at door - $20_

_ProWrestlingSyndicate.com_
_http://bedofnailz.com/bombshells.html_

Watch Live on iPPV at Highspots


*TAG TEAM WAR*
_The Backseat Girlz vs
La Rosa Negra & Amazing Kong_

*FORMER WWE WOMENS CHAMP
BATTLES INTERNATIONAL STAR*_
Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai_

*SPECIAL ATTRACTION MATCH*
_riot vs Angelina Love_

*TAG TEAM GRUDGE MATCH*
_Freaks & Geeks (Belmont & Veda)
vs S.I.N. (Jessie Kaye & Alexxis N)_

*COUSINS COLLIDE*
_Jennifer Cruz vs Amber Rodriguez_

*MIXED TAG TEAM MATCH*
_Lucifer Darksyde & Silvie Silver vs
Craig Steele & Melissa Coates_

*VETERAN VERSUS ROOKIE*
_Luscious Latasha vs Vanity_


----------



## ExMachina

450 Stomp? I was at the show. It was an overshot 450 splash....


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

DIEGO said:


> 450 Stomp? I was at the show. It was an overshot 450 splash....


Yep, she does the same with her springboard moonsault and her skyYim.
She's trying all these flashy moves in her matches and 9 time out of 10, she misses them.


*PWS Bombshells 7 Results *_Courtesy of RingBelleOnline_

1. *Riot pinned Angelina Love* with a powerbomb.
- It was announced by Commissioner Vinny Finucci that the main event would be an elimination match.
2. *Leilani Kai defeats Sumie Sakai* with a jackknife pin.
3. *Vanity beat Jennifer Cruz* with a schoolgirl after hitting her with a kendo stick. Amber Rodriguez & Jessie Kaye went after Cruz with Mistress Belmont and Veda Scott making the save, which led to…
4.* Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez defeated Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott.* Kaye pinned Scott with a chokeslam.
5. *Melissa Coates & Craig Steele beat Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde* in a mixed tag match. Steele pinned Darksyde with a diving headbutt.
6. *Missy Sampson & Annie Social bested La Rosa Negra & Amazing Kong* in an elimination match.
- Kong eliminated Social with an Implant Buster.
- Sampson pinned Kong with a schoolgirl.
- Sampson beat Negra with a Yakuza Kick.


I haven't seen this show but Ringbelles were not impressed(like all their shows). Another one to skip.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHINE 14 (October 25th) Card has already been released 

**SHINE TITLE MATCH:* Rain (c) vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto
**SHIMMER TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH:* Global Green Gangsters (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa) (c) vs. Valkyrie (Allysin Kay & Ivelisse)
**LAST WOMAN STANDING MATCH:* Jessicka Havok vs. Saraya Knight
*Amazing Kong vs. Madison Eagles
*Shanna vs. Mia Yim vs. Savannah Summers
*Nikki Roxx vs. Nikki Storm
*Kimberly vs. Mercedes Martinez
*Leva Bates & The American Sweethearts (Amber O'Neal & Santana Garrett) vs. The S-N-S Express (Sassy Stephie, Nevaeh & Jessie Belle Smothers)
*Solo Darling vs. Su Yung

I think that they realised their mistake from SHINE 12 when they didn't release the card until a day or two before the show.

This card looks awesome. Continuation from the last card and some exciting new wrestlers as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Much stronger card this time around. 

IT'S ON. Havok vs Knight is gonna be insane. And that sounds like a criminal understatement.


----------



## Not Lying

This seems like it's going to be the best Shine show..by far.
Madison vs Kong is gona be epic.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Bellatrix 7: Bellatrix v SHIMMER Results ~ Courtesy of RingBelles Online*

1. Christina Von Eerie pinned Skarlett with a stranglehold lungblower.
2. Destiny beat LuFisto with a 747 splash.
3. Erin Angel defeated Penelope by 2 straight falls to retain the Bellatrix British Championship.
- Angel won the first fall with a hurracanrana in round 2.
- Angel won the second fall with a reverse rana from the second rope in round 3.
4. Mercedes Martinez pinned Miss Mina with a Fisherman Buster to retain the NCW Femmes Fatales International Championship.
5. Saraya Knight v Cheerleader Melissa went to a 20 minute time limit draw. The pair hugged afterwards.
6. Sammi Baynz pinned Liberty to win the RQW European Women’s Championship. Courtney Rush sucker punched Liberty to let Baynz score the pin.

=====================================================================

*AIW Girls Night Out 9 & 10 Results ~ Courtesy of RingBelles Online*

*Girls Night Out 9*

1. Annie Social (w/ Sammy Geodollno & Heidi Lovelace) pinned Jewells Malone with a Stunner.
2. Santana Garrett beat Jenny Rose via submission.
3. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale beat Jody D’Milo & Jasmin when Bates pinned D’Milo following a Superhero Kick.
– Post match, The Social Network of Annie Social, Heidi Lovelace & Sammy Geodollno attacked Bates & Bale.
4.* Three Way Match:* Angel Dust won over Melanie Cruise & Heidi Lovelace when she pinned Cruise with a roll-up.
5. Leah Von Dutch pinned Mickie Knuckles following interference by The Duke.
6. Savannah Summers pinned Sassy Stephie with a roll-up counter to the Kiss My Sass.
7. Taeler Hendrix pinned Marti Belle.
8. Kimber Lee made Nikki Storm submit to a cross armbreaker.
9. *Dream Partners Tag Match:* Allysin Kay & Mia Yim beat Veda Scott & Shanna when Yim pinned Shanna after Kay had chased Scott to the back.

*Girls Night Out 10*

1. Kimber Lee pinned Santana Garrett following an inverted piledriver.
2. Jasmin pinned Jody D’Milo.
3. Sassy Stephie defeated Jewells Malone via submission.
4. Melanie Cruise pinned Angel Dust following a Chokeslam.
5. The Social Network (Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace) beat Leva Bates & Xandra Bale with a powerbomb/backstabber combination.
6. *Three Way Match:* Leah Von Dutch (w/ The Duke) won over Savannah Summers & Shanna when Von Dutch pinned Summers after Summers had been laid out by The Duke.
7. *No Disqualification:* Mickie Knuckles pinned Jenny Rose after suplexing her through a table.
8. Nikki Storm pinned Mia Yim with the Cyclone Neckbreaker.
9. *AIW Absolute Women’s Title:* Allysin Kay made Veda Scott submit to retain the title.


----------



## Not Lying

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Bellatrix 7: Bellatrix v SHIMMER Results ~ Courtesy of RingBelles Online*
> 
> 1. Christina Von Eerie pinned Skarlett with a stranglehold lungblower.
> 2. Destiny beat LuFisto with a 747 splash.
> 3. Erin Angel defeated Penelope by 2 straight falls to retain the Bellatrix British Championship.
> - Angel won the first fall with a hurracanrana in round 2.
> - Angel won the second fall with a reverse rana from the second rope in round 3.
> 4. Mercedes Martinez pinned Miss Mina with a Fisherman Buster to retain the NCW Femmes Fatales International Championship.
> 5. *Saraya Knight v Cheerleader Melissa* went to a 20 minute time limit draw. The pair *hugged afterwards.*
> 6. Sammi Baynz pinned Liberty to win the RQW European Women’s Championship. Courtney Rush sucker punched Liberty to let Baynz score the pin.
> 
> =====================================================================
> 
> *AIW Girls Night Out 9 & 10 Results ~ Courtesy of RingBelles Online*
> 
> *Girls Night Out 9*
> 
> 1. Annie Social (w/ Sammy Geodollno & Heidi Lovelace) pinned Jewells Malone with a Stunner.
> 2. Santana Garrett beat Jenny Rose via submission.
> 3. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale beat Jody D’Milo & Jasmin when Bates pinned D’Milo following a Superhero Kick.
> – Post match, The Social Network of Annie Social, Heidi Lovelace & Sammy Geodollno attacked Bates & Bale.
> 4.* Three Way Match:* Angel Dust won over Melanie Cruise & Heidi Lovelace when she pinned Cruise with a roll-up.
> 5. Leah Von Dutch pinned Mickie Knuckles following interference by The Duke.
> 6. Savannah Summers pinned Sassy Stephie with a roll-up counter to the Kiss My Sass.
> 7. Taeler Hendrix pinned Marti Belle.
> 8. Kimber Lee made Nikki Storm submit to a cross armbreaker.
> 9. *Dream Partners Tag Match:* Allysin Kay & Mia Yim beat Veda Scott & Shanna when Yim pinned Shanna after Kay had chased Scott to the back.
> 
> *Girls Night Out 10*
> 
> 1. Kimber Lee pinned Santana Garrett following an inverted piledriver.
> 2. Jasmin pinned Jody D’Milo.
> 3. Sassy Stephie defeated Jewells Malone via submission.
> 4. Melanie Cruise pinned Angel Dust following a Chokeslam.
> 5. The Social Network (Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace) beat Leva Bates & Xandra Bale with a powerbomb/backstabber combination.
> 6. *Three Way Match:* Leah Von Dutch (w/ The Duke) won over Savannah Summers & Shanna when Von Dutch pinned Summers after Summers had been laid out by The Duke.
> 7. *No Disqualification:* Mickie Knuckles pinned Jenny Rose after suplexing her through a table.
> 8. Nikki Storm pinned Mia Yim with the Cyclone Neckbreaker.
> 9. *AIW Absolute Women’s Title:* Allysin Kay made Veda Scott submit to retain the title.




*WHATTTT????*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

etrbaby said:


> *WHATTTT????*



Proof!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Everything comes full circle.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Combat Zone Wrestling and Women's Superstars Uncensored present another Deadly Doubleheader at the Flyers Skate Zone on Sept 14th beginning at 4:00pm. CZW tickets available online or pick them up at the door before the show. This event will also be broadcast LIVE on iPPV at CZWiPPV.com. 

*WSU: Blood and Thunder*
Saturday October 12th @ 4:00pm!
_LIVE on iPPV @ CZWiPPV
For WSU tickets: LookMaNoFans_

_**WSU World Championship**_
Jessicka Havok (c) vs. Lexxus

_**WSU Spirit Championship**_
Marti Belle (c) vs. Ezavel Suena

_**No Disqualifications**_
Saraya Knight vs. Mickie Knuckles

_**Grudge Match**_
Kimber Lee vs. Allysin Kay

_**Tag Team Grudge Match**_
Christina Von Eerie & Nevaeh vs. Veda Scott & Jessie Brooks

_**Open Challenge**_
Cherry Bomb vs. ???

_**First Time Ever**_
Jenny Rose vs. Nikki Storm

_**An International Rivalry Renewed**_
Shanna vs. Leah Von Dutch

_*Also Scheduled To Appear*_

*Barbi Hayden
*Santana Garrett
*Xandra Bale
*Jody D’Milo
*Jewells Malone
*Jessie Kaye

Plus more!
--------------------------------------
*CZW *closes out the day with *Cerebral* at 7:30PM!

*Bombshell Tag Team Match*
The Gulak Campaign's KIMBER LEE & ??? v. OI4K's NEVAEH & CHRISTINA von EERIE

I expect Kimber Lee's tag partner at Cerebral to be either CherryBomb or Shanna. I can also see J Hav losing the WSU title to Lexxus in the main event with Jessika living and working in Florida now as Drew has said that they are looking to do monthly WSU shows going into 2014.

I just wanted to point out that WSU are holding another 'Secret Show' at the CZW Academy again tonight, finger's crossed that there are no injuries again this time. Also, Drew Cordero will be announcing at Blood And Thunder who the new Co-Owner of WSU will be.


----------



## Platt

Hate that they're doing these Secret Shows and not putting them on DVD.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Secret Show #2: International J Cup 2013 Results* ~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline

*1. J-Cup Quarter Final:* Barbi Hayden pinned Kimber Lee with a DDT.
*2. J-Cup Quarter Final:* Nikki Storm pinned Jody D’Milo with an Oklahoma Roll.
*3. J-Cup Quarter Final:* Jewells Malone pinned Jenny Rose with a roll-up suplex counter.
*4. J-Cup Quarter Final:* Shanna pinned Santana Garrett with a Stunner.
*5. Non Tournament Match:* Cherry Bomb pinned Leah Von Dutch with the BSE.
*6. J-Cup Semi Final:* Nikki Storm pinned Barbi Hayden with the Cyclone Neckbreaker.
*7. J-Cup Semi Final:* Shanna pinned Jewells Malone following an eye-poke and Stunner.
*8. Beyond Wrestling Showcase:* Chris Dickinson pinned JT Dunn with a Powerbomb.
*9. J-Cup Final:* Shanna pinned Nikki Storm while holding the ropes to win the J-Cup.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU “Blood and Thunder” iPPV Results* ~ _Courtesy of RingBellesOnline_

*1. Shanna (w/ Chris Dickinson) pinned Leah Von Dutch* following the Injection of Perfection.
*2. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D’Milo beat Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale* when Hayden pinned Bale with a DDT.
*3.* _Cherry Bomb Open Challenge:_ *Janiya pinned Cherry Bomb* with a moonsault bodyblock.
*4. Kimber Lee pinned Allysin Kay* with the Code Red.
*5.* _No Disqualification/Fans Bring The Weapons/Falls Count Anywhere:_ *Mickie Knuckles pinned Saraya Knight* with the Sit-Out Pumphandle Slam
*6.* _WSU Spirit Championship:_ *Marti Belle (c) pinned Ezavel Suena* with an Olkahoma Roll. Suena attacked Belle after the pinfall and had to be dragged to the back.
*7. Christina Von Eerie & Nevaeh beat Veda Scott & Jessie Brooks* when Von Eerie pinned Scott with a Stranglehold Lungblower.
*8. Jenny Rose beat Nikki Storm* via submission to a multi-limbed lucha hold.
*9.* _WSU World Championship:_ *Jessicka Havok (c) pinned Lexxus* with an Air Raid Crash.

_- Post match, new WSU co-owner DJ Hyde made an appearance, promised that improvements were afoot in WSU, such as a website, every show streaming live on iPPV and so on. He promised to make Havok the biggest star she’s ever been… and she retaliated by kicking him in the gut and delivering an Air Raid Crash._

======================================================================
*CZW Cerebral iPPV Results*

*Kimber Lee w/Mr. Tofiga & “Portugal’s Perfect Athlete” Shanna def. “The Ultraviolent Punk Princess” Christina Von Eerie & “The Gem-City Queen” Nevaeh *when Kimber Lee pinned Von Eerie.

_- DJ Hyde made himself the Guest Referee of the match and fast-counted Von Eerie for the win by Shanna._


----------



## Obfuscation

Who's willing to guess we'll get Havok vs Hyde real soon? :hmm:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The Primer said:


> Who's willing to guess we'll get Havok vs Hyde real soon? :hmm:


Yeah, but hopefully in CZW and not on a WSU show.

Also, for those wondering Janiya is Saturyne from Chikara without her mask.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm pegging WSU considering that's where the angle began. Fits in with the OI4K vs Hyde feud in CZW carrying over. I wouldn't mind. We did have the Havok vs Callihan match this year.

Yep, someone called that out in the Indie discussion thread. He was correct. Now I'm real excited to see that match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Saturyne sans mask


----------



## Obfuscation

Can easily tell it's her.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHIMMER Hype Video


----------



## Not Lying

Great Video! I'm already hyped


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

For the record Saturyne's new name is Hania


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> SHIMMER Hype Video


Awesome video! Love Shimmer.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's so good having Havok & Melissa working in the same company together. Now for the loophole to make that match happen...


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

I'm sort of hoping for Havok vs. Kana this weekend myself. I'd be content either way.


----------



## Obfuscation

Both are enough to make life perfect.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SANTANA GARRETT*

One of the most in-demand performers in women's wrestling today is Santana Garrett. Santana made her SHIMMER debut at SHIMMER 50 this past fall in Berwyn, displaying her fire and agility inside the ring to all in attendance. 2013 has been a huge year in Santana's career, with appearances in virtually every wrestling promotion in existence, including many of the companies participating in Open Female Fight Season, the revived Women of Wrestling group, Impact Wrestling, and NXT. You never know where Santana may pop up next, but you can certainly count on her being in Berwyn for the SHIMMER 58-61 festivities next weekend!


Santana joins the following previously announced competitors for SHIMMER 58-61 weekend...











_SHIMMER Champion_
*CHEERLEADER MELISSA*

SHIMMER Original Cheerleader Melissa has the distinction of being the only wrestler to compete on all fifty-seven SHIMMER shows thus far. She began her second reign as SHIMMER Champion on April 6th of this year, dethroning Saraya Knight inside a steel cage in the main event of SHIMMER 53, to become the only woman to hold the SHIMMER Championship on two occasions. 











_SHIMMER Tag Team Champions_
*KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA*

The "Global Green Gangsters" tag team of Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa, which has enjoyed success in both Japan as well as the United States, captured the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships from "The Canadian Ninjas" Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews on April 14th of this year. The championship victory for "3G" was Skater's first in SHIMMER competition, and Nakagawa's second (the first being her SHIMMER Tag Team Championship reign with partner Daizee Haze).











*MADISON EAGLES*

Former SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles made history during 2011 as the first wrestler to defend the title outside of the United States. After an impressive title reign which included successful defenses against Melissa, Ayumi Kurihara, MsChif, Ayako Hamada, Serena Deeb, Hiroyo Matsumoto and others, Eagles was forced onto the sidelines for the duration of 2012 with a severe knee injury. Madison returned to SHIMMER during April of this year and plowed through the competition, appearing to have not lost a step.











*"The World Famous" KANA*

One of the most skilled fighters on the planet, Kana has participated in of some of the most memorable bouts in SHIMMER's eight year history. Her SHIMMER 50 battle against Ayako Hamada earned 2012 Match of the Year honors from the SHIMMER fans. In addition to being one half of a formidable tag team duo with partner LuFisto, Kana's singles contests against the likes of Sara Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Mercedes Martinez, Madison Eagles, and others have solidified her position as a major player within the SHIMMER ranks. Kana has appeared on every SHIMMER event since her arrival at SHIMMER 41, and will continue that trend during SHIMMER 58-61 weekend. 











*NIKKI STORM*

Scotland's Nikki Storm has quickly become one of the top women on the European wrestling scene. Nikki currently competes on all-female events promoted by companies such as Pro Wrestling EVE, Bellatrix, and ICW Fierce Females. She also had the opportunity to add Japan's JWP promotion to her growing resume earlier this year. North America is next on the agenda for Nikki Storm, and we're pleased to have her as part of the SHIMMER roster for this month's events in Berwyn. Visit http://www.nikkistorm.com to learn more about her.











*AYAKO HAMADA*

Ever since her arrival in 2009, Ayako Hamada has been an essential member of the SHIMMER roster. One of the most accomplished female athletes in professional wrestling history, Ayako has been in some of the most exciting SHIMMER matches over the years. From her wild brawl throughout the Eagles Club against Sara Del Rey, to her hard hitting technical wrestling clinics against opponents such as Mercedes Martinez, Daizee Haze, Cheerleader Melissa, Madison Eagles and Kana, Hamada has earned the recognition of being SHIMMER's "MVP." Along with her SHIMMER Tag Team Championship partner Ayumi Kurihara, Ayako has also made vital contributions to the SHIMMER tag team division. On October 19th & 20th, Ayako brings her unmatched skill to the ring in Berwyn once again for SHIMMER 58-61! 











*JESSICKA HAVOK*

One of the most intimidating women in professional wrestling today, Jessicka Havok caught everyone's attention by coming out of the crowd and attacking Serena Deeb at SHIMMER 53 earlier this year. The two battled later that day, as well as on subsequent events at the Berwyn Eagles Club, giving the SHIMMER fans a sample of the brutality which she can unleash on her opponents. In addition to the SHIMMER 58-61 events, Havok will also be a part of the AAW show at the Berwyn Eagles Club that Friday night, Oct. 18th.











*HIKARU SHIDA*

One of the brightest young stars on the women's wrestling scene in Japan is 25 year-old Hikaru Shida. Ever since her pro debut in 2008, Shida has been an integral part of the Ice Ribbon promotion, where she is currently one half of the tag team champions with partner Tsukasa Fujimoto. Additionally, Shida frequently competes on events promoted by OZ Academy and Pro Wrestling WAVE. Through the assistance of the Joshi 4 Hope office, on October 19th & 20th, Hikaru Shida will compete in the United States for the very first time as she joins the internationally flavored SHIMMER roster!











*"Lady Destroyer" HIROYO MATSUMOTO*

One of the most charismatic wrestlers in the world today is "Lady Destroyer" Hiroyo Matsumoto. Her SHIMMER debut in April of 2010 against Sara Del Rey immediately demonstrated to the Eagles Club crowd that Hiroyo is one of the toughest women on the planet. Hiroyo's positive energy and explosive in-ring style has made her one of the most beloved wrestlers on the SHIMMER roster. Along with her "Seven Star Sisters" tag team partner Misaki Ohata, Matsumoto made history by capturing the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship at SHIMMER 37, ending the first title reign of The Canadian Ninjas. She has also main evented in SHIMMER as a singles competitor on two different occasions. After being absent from our previous 2013 events due to a demanding schedule in Japan, Hiroyo Matsumoto returns to Berwyn for SHIMMER 58-61! Live happy by being there in person to see Hiroyo destroy her opponents!











*SARAYA KNIGHT*

British wrestling veteran Sweet Saraya Knight caught the wrestling world's attention during early 2011 when she and her daughter Britani headed to the United States to join the SHIMMER roster. After initially competing together as a tag team, Saraya and Britani soon became embroiled in a wild mother versus daughter rivalry, tearing apart the Eagles Club in the process. After Britani's departure from SHIMMER, Saraya switched her focus to longtime rival Cheerleader Melissa. In the main event of SHIMMER 48, Saraya shockingly defeated Melissa to become the 5th SHIMMER Champion. She went on to defend the championship in the United States, Canada, and the United Kingdom during her reign, before losing the title back to Melissa in the steel cage main event of SHIMMER 53. On our last set of events in Berwyn, Saraya began an intense war with Christina Von Eerie, who is just one of several wrestlers on Saraya's personal hit list.











*MIA YIM*

Over the past several years, one of the true breakout young stars in women's wrestling has been Mia Yim. Like many of the athletes on the SHIMMER roster, Yim has chosen to split her wrestling schedule between the United States and Japan, with the goal of learning a variety of different styles of wrestling and always sharpening her skills. Earlier this year, Mia participated in memorable SHIMMER bouts against Amazing Kong, New Zealand's Evie, and Jessicka Havok, displaying her lethal kicking ability and unique high flying offense. On October 19th & 20th, Mia Yim returns to Berwyn for SHIMMER 58-61 at the Eagles Club!











*MERCEDES MARTINEZ*

"The Latina Sensation" Mercedes Martinez is one of only three remaining SHIMMER originals (wrestlers who were a part of the very first SHIMMER event in 2005) still on the active roster. Thus far, 2013 has been very good to Mercedes, as she handed Ayumi Kurihara a loss in her final United States bout at SHIMMER 53, then headlined SHIMMER 54 one week later against Cheerleader Melissa, and then went on to renew her rivalry with Ayako Hamada with some fiercely competitive matches against her in Berwyn. Mercedes will return to the Berwyn Eagles Club in less than two weeks for SHIMMER 58-61! 











*"Your Soul's Tormentor" MsCHIF*

The longest reigning SHIMMER Champion in the company's nearly eight year history is "Your Soul's Tourmentor" MsChif. One of the three remaining SHIMMER originals on the roster (who were a part of the debut SHIMMER event in 2005), MsChif has been in some of the most memorable bouts over the years, including her feud with Cheerleader Melissa, as well as matches against such women as Amazing Kong, Daizee Haze, Sara Del Rey, Madison Eagles, Sarah Stock, and many others. In addition to continuing to compete in singles action, MsChif is a part of the SHIMMER tag team ranks along with partner Christina Von Eerie.











*CHRISTINA VON EERIE*

Southern California's "Punk Princess" Christina Von Eerie joined the SHIMMER roster in early 2011, immediately drawing the ire of former SHIMMER Champion Sara Del Rey. Von Eerie quickly proved her worth as a wrestler in bouts against not only Del Rey, but other SHIMMER originals such as Cheerleader Melissa and Mercedes Martinez. Christina went on to form a tag team with former champ MsChif, in addition to participating in singles competition. Earlier this year, Von Eerie became involved in a bitter rivalry with Saraya Knight.











*LEVA BATES*

Professional wrestling's resident queen of cosplay Leva Bates joined the SHIMMER main roster in early 2010. During one of her initial bouts, Leva faced SHIMMER original Allison Danger in a match that would ultimately become very significant in the careers of both wrestlers. As a result of the fight they brought to one another as opponents, the two decided to combine forces as a tag team unit, which came to be known as Regeneration X. One of the featured matches of SHIMMER 57 earlier this year saw Danger and Bates team up one last time, as part of Allison's farewell match as an active wrestler. In less than two weeks, Leva heads back to Berwyn for SHIMMER 58-61, but this time with singles competition as her focus.











*MADE IN SIN*

Over the past year and a half, the Made In Sin combination of Taylor Made & Allysin Kay have established themselves as a threatening tag team force throughout the women's wrestling scene. After initially forming their alliance on the SHINE iPPV events in the state of Florida, Made In Sin successfully brought their partnership into the SHIMMER tag team ranks as well, battling such duos as Kana & LuFisto, MsChif & Christina Von Eerie, and Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie, among others. Additionally, Allysin Kay recently completed an extended tour of Japan, where she spent time focusing on her career as a singles competitor. 











*CHERRY BOMB*

Toronto native Cherry Bomb made her SHIMMER main roster debut at SHIMMER 50 this past autumn in Berwyn. Prior to her arrival, Cherry built her name throughout the world, with several tours of Japan on her resume, in addition to experience throughout North America. Earlier this year, she participated in the SHIMMER 53 event in Secaucus, NJ as the tag team partner of Kimber Lee. In less than two weeks, Cherry Bomb returns to Berwyn to be a part of SHIMMER 58-61!


Look for more women to be added to the talent list for SHIMMER 58-61 during the remaining days leading up to the events. Over 30 of the top women athletes from around the world will be a part of the festivities! 



















*SHIMMER 58-61* will take place at the *Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL* on *Saturday & Sunday, October 19th & 20th, 2013*. Bell time on Saturday, October 19th is 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, October 20th is 1pm. The events are suitable for all ages. 

*Fewer than 50 tickets remain available for each day before we reach venue capacity.* Front row reserved seating is already completely sold out for the entire weekend. General admission tickets are still available for either the full weekend (four DVD volumes worth of live matches), or on a per day basis (two DVD volumes worth of live matches each day). General admission is priced at $30 per day. Use the PayPal buttons at http://www.SHIMMERwrestling.com to purchase tickets online, or E-mail [email protected] for mail order instructions if you'd like to order tickets by money order.

Due to very limited seating in the small venue, we *strongly suggest* that you purchase tickets in advance if you plan to attend. Purchasing tickets in advance is the only way to guarantee admission on the chance of a sellout. Once we reach venue capacity, we must turn away any last minute ticket buyers at the door. Don't get shut out!











Discuss the SHIMMER 58-61 taping's in the following thread at The SHIMMER Forum...

http://tinyurl.com/klrmxzs



*SHIMMER WEEKEND GATHERINGS - PARTY BUS TO SQUARED CIRCLE!*

Below is a list of fan gatherings during SHIMMER weekend, both before and after the various shows. Feel free to use the thread on The SHIMMER Forum located at http://tinyurl.com/l69otcj to plan other potential stops that weekend, wherever you wish to congregate with your fellow SHIMMER fans.

A party bus option has been added for the Friday and Sunday gatherings at The Squared Circle, for those without otherwise easy transportation. Visit http://thesquaredcircle.biz/partybus.html for more details on the party bus.


Wednesday, October 16th: 8pm until closing
*The Squared Circle* (2418 N. Ashland Ave. in Chicago)
SHIMMER 56 & 57 Viewing Party!

Friday, October 18th: During the afternoon before AAW, as well as after AAW
*The Squared Circle* (2418 N. Ashland Ave. in Chicago)
SHIMMER Weekend Kickoff!
Party Bus Info - http://thesquaredcircle.biz/partybus.html

Saturday, October 19th: 9pm until closing
*Paisans Pizzeria & Bar* (6226 W. Ogden Ave. in Berwyn)
SHIMMER 58 & 59 After Party

Sunday, October 20th: 8pm until 10pm
*Paisans Pizzeria & Bar* (6226 W. Ogden Ave. in Berwyn)
SHIMMER 60 & 61 After Party

Sunday, October 20th: 10:30pm until they decide to close!
*The Squared Circle* (2418 N. Ashland Ave. in Chicago)
SHIMMER Weekend Wrap Party
Party Bus Info - http://thesquaredcircle.biz/partybus.html

Monday, October 21st: 7pm until closing
*The Squared Circle* (2418 N. Ashland Ave. in Chicago)
Catch RAW at TSC if you're still in town!

Also, for those staying in close proximity to the Eagles Club for the duration of the weekend, please give your business to our buddy Ronnie Lottz at *Cigars & Stripes* (6715 W. Ogden Ave. in Berwyn). Perhaps you will even see the mummy!



*NEW PODCAST INTERVIEWS FEATURING SHIMMER STARS!*

Several SHIMMER competitors have made podcast appearances within the past two weeks which are now available to listen to, absolutely free of charge! Visit the links below to listen.


*Madison Eagles on the School's In Podcast*
http://pwponderings.com/SEEwrestling/2013/10/madisoneagles/

*Allysin Kay on the Women of Wrestling Podcast*
http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/10/03/wow-podcast-62-with-allysin-kay/

*Cheerleader Melissa on the School's In Podcast*
http://pwponderings.com/SEEwrestling/2013/09/schools-in-episode-12-cheerleader-melissa/

*Mercedes Martinez on the Women of Wrestling Podcast*
http://ringbellesonline.com/2013/10/01/wow-podcast-61-with-mercedes-martinez/

*Saraya Knight on the School's In Podcast*
http://pwponderings.com/SEEwrestling/2013/10/schools-in-episode-13-saraya-knight/

*Kellie Skater on the School's In Podcast*
http://pwponderings.com/SEEwrestling/2013/09/schools-in-episode-10-kellie-skater/


*AVAILABLE FOR 4 DAYS ONLY! SHIMMER ZIP-UP HOODED SWEATSHIRT!*

This is an _Extremely_ Limited Edition merchandise item, only available for purchase for the next several days! They are being produced by http://www.DeathGripClothing.com for next weekend's events. We are only taking pre-orders from now *until Midnight Eastern time on Sunday night, October 13th* (early Monday morning), at which time we are placing the order to have them made. *WE'RE NOT GETTING ANY EXTRAS MADE!* Place a pre-order before that time if you would like one made for you in your size. Sorry, but we cannot accept payment after the deadline. Pre-order only. If you are attending the SHIMMER 58-61 events in Berwyn, IL on October 19th or 20th, you may pick up your sweatshirt at the shows, and avoid shipping fees. Alternately, if you cannot attend the events, you may have it shipped anywhere in the world. Please use the appropriate PayPal buttons at the link below for shipping to your specific region. 

http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/2013/10/limited-edition-shimmer-zip-up-hooded.html

*(Prices before shipping)
Women's Sizes M-XL: $36
Men's Sizes S-XL : $36
Men's Sizes 2XL-4XL: $41*



















Order at http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.com/2013/10/limited-edition-shimmer-zip-up-hooded.html​
OMG, I want one of those SHIMMER hoodie's

It's the final push for SHIMMER this weekend as we come towards the end of Female Fight Season with SHINE next Friday and NCW Femme Fatales next Sunday)


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to be honest, saw the picture of Leva Bates and the mind turned to mush.

Talent signed looks good per usual.


----------



## RoosterSmith

New England Championship Wrestling might have a cool story starting here with Alexa neaveah (Never could spell that right.) and Mistress Belmonts group. 

The title she holds is from a defunct company but the NECW still recognizes it. 

Who knows how this will go, NECW is hit or miss with their story lines and with their taping schedule it might be another four or five shows before this gets continued. 

So there are some tail winds here but hell, you never know, could work out.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

The Primer said:


> Got to be honest, saw the picture of Leva Bates and the mind turned to mush.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_Before the festivities got underway, Allison Danger informed the audience that Ayako Hamada would be unable to attend the tapings._


*SPARKLE*

*a. JK Kennadi (AKA Jessie Kaye) pinned Midianne* with a Flatliner from the second rope.
*b. Angie Skye beat Crazy Mary Dobson* with a Killswitch.

*SHIMMER Volume 58*

*1. Portia Perez defeated Thunderkitty* after ramming her head into an exposed turnbuckle. Portia stole TK’s ring jacket as she left.
*2. Santana Garrett pinned Sassy Stephie* with the Shining Star Press. Nevaeh attacked Garrett after the match, with Savannah Summers making the save.
*3. Jessicka Havok beat Mary Lee Rose* with a sitout chokeslam.
*4. Nikki Storm defeated Su Yung* with the Eye of the Storm.
*5. Mercedes Martinez pinned Veda Scott* with the Fisherman Buster.
_Madison Eagles uses interviewer Amber Gertner to issue an open challenge on her behalf. It’s answered by Nicole Matthews, who accepts the challenge._
*6. Hikaru Shida pinned Mia Yim* with a Three Count (running knee).
*7. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb beat Christina Von Eerie & MsChif.* Von Eerie was pinned by Cherry following a Codebreaker/German Suplex combination.
_It has been revealed by Pro Wrestling Illustrated’s Dan Murphy that Cheerleader Melissa is the #1 spot in the 2013 PWI Female 50 (more here). During her acceptance speech, she insulted ReGeneration X. Out came Leva Bates to respond._
*8. Cheerleader Melissa pinned Leva Bates* with the Air Raid Crash to retain the SHIMMER Championship. Melissa continued the attack with two more Air Raid Crashes and a cross-armbreaker, until Allison Danger came out to break it up. Melissa went after Allison, going for her head, before LuFisto cleared the ring.
*9. Hiroyo Matsumoto defeated Saraya Knight* with a Backdrop Driver.
*10. Nicole Matthews v Madison Eagles* went to a 20 minute time limit draw. Instead of asking for 5 more minutes, they leave the ring together, deciding that they’re both winners.
*11. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa beat LuFisto & Kana* to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. Kana accidentally kicked LuFisto, allowing 3G to hit a double kick for the win.

*SHIMMER Volume 59*

*1. Thunderkitty defeated “Miss Natural” Heather Patera* via referee stoppage with a sleeper hold.
*2. Christina Von Eerie won a 4-way also involving Melanie Cruise, Saraya Knight & Su Yung. Von Eerie* pinned Yung after Cruise had hit her with a Tombstone Piledriver.
*3. Nikki Storm pinned Veda Scott* with the Eye of the Storm.
*4. Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh defeated Santana Garrett & Savannah Summers* with a double Alabama Slam on Summers.
*5. Portia Perez beat MsChif* after ramming MsChif’s head into the exposed turnbuckle following interference from Nicole Matthews. Perez came out wearing Thunderkitty’s ring jacket, and stole MsChif’s gear as she left.
*6. Kana made Kimber Lee* tap out to with a shoulder-trap Fujiwara Armbar.
*7. Jessicka Havok v Leva Bates*
*8. Madison Eagles pinned Mia Yim* with the Hellbound. Eagles loaded her kickpad with a fork and nailed Yim with a kick before hitting her finisher.
*9. Global Green Gangsters (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa) defeated Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made)* to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. Skater pinned Kay following a 3G double kick combination.
*10. Nicole Matthews beat Hikaru Shida* after nailing her with Shida’s kendo stick after referee Andy Long was knocked out by a Shida knee.
*11. LuFisto pinned Mercedes Martinez* with the Burning Hammer.
*12. Cheerleader Melissa defeated Hiroyo Matsumoto* with an Air Raid Crash to retain the SHIMMER Championship. Melissa went after Matsumoto after the bell, with LuFisto again making the save. 

_It was announced that Melissa will defend the title against LuFisto on Volume 60 tomorrow._

Notes from Volume 58: 

Nick Storm is making a good impression despite coming out the the Backstreet Boys.
Shida/Mia Yim & Matthews/Eagles were awesome(according to people on twitter) 
The crowd sang Happy Birthday to Saraya. Who stormed out and refused to come back out until they stopped.

Notes from Volume 58: 

Portia Perez is stealing Ring Jackets, First ThunderKitty, now MsChif










KANA has gone full JWP KANA in her match against Kimber Lee


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> [*]KANA has gone full JWP KANA in her match against Kimber Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/LIST]


DAT KANA:mark: :mark: :mark:

And Melissa doing what she does best destroying people.


----------



## Even Flow

Melissa having the #1 spot in the PWI female rankings :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Even Flow said:


> Melissa having the #1 spot in the PWI female rankings :mark:


About time PWI smarten up and gave Melissa her do.


----------



## Obfuscation

Doesn't need a ranking system to know how talented she is. 

Melissa vs Leva Bates


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I've added the rest of Vol 59 results

And a rematch has been set up for Vol 60 today

_Sunday afternoon in at the Berwyn Eagles Club in Berwyn, IL - Nicole Matthews vs. Hikaru Shida rematch, and this time the shinai is legal. 1pm bell time! Tickets available at the door!_


----------



## Eclairal

" 5. Portia Perez beat MsChif after ramming MsChif’s head into the exposed turnbuckle following interference from Nicole Matthews. Perez came out wearing Thunderkitty’s ring jacket, and stole MsChif’s gear as she left."
:mark: :mark: :mark:

Happy about that push of Portia Perez, hope this isn't the last match against MsChif, would like to see many matches between them and I can't wait to see the match between Nicole Matthews and Eagles ( I'm a mark for both of the Canadian Ninjas anyway. I think Nicole is amazing on the ring and the best in-ring wrestler but Portia is amazing and charismatic, pur eold-school heel  )


----------



## Not Lying

Melissa being #1..FINALLYYYYY.
The best in the world ^^


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*TODAY IN BERWYN! SHIMMER 60 & 61! 1PM BELL TIME!*

SHIMMER 60 & 61 will take place TODAY, Sunday, October 20th, at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL! Bell time is 1pm. Door will open around 12:30pm. The show is suitable for all ages.

General admission tickets will be available at the door today, priced at $30 for the full day of taping (2 DVD Volumes with of live matches). We also have two open front row seats available at the door today ($80 per seat for the full day). Be in line just prior to 12:30 when we open doors, as we're going to try to sell those outside just before the line files in!

Already signed for SHIMMER 60 this afternoon in Berwyn...


***SHIMMER Title Match***
[Champion] CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. "Super Hardcore Anime" LUFISTO

***Kendo Stick Match***
HIKARU SHIDA vs. NICOLE MATTHEWS

***SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match***
[Champions] KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA vs. SASSY STEPHIE & NEVAEH (with Mademoiselle Rachelle)

"Lady Destroyer" HIROYO MATSUMOTO vs. PORTIA PEREZ

SANTANA GARRETT vs. "Latina Sensation" MERCEDES MARTINEZ

"The World Famous" KANA vs. ALLYSIN KAY

Plus MADISON EAGLES, KIMBER LEE, CHERRY BOMB, NIKKI STORM, MsCHIF, CHRISTINA VON EERIE, SARAYA KNIGHT, MELANIE CRUISE, MIA YIM, JESSICKA HAVOK, LEVA BATES, MISS NATURAL, TAYLOR MADE, HEIDI LOVELACE, and more!


Join us at 1pm today as we kick off another huge day of SHIMMER action in Berwyn! 












Follow SHIMMER on Twitter
http://www.twitter.com/shimmerwomen

Visit the SHIMMER Web Site
http://www.shimmerwrestling.com/


----------



## Obfuscation

Melissa vs LuFisto. Oh hell yes. Someone might die. Always the best scenario.


----------



## Not Lying

Why do I feel they're setting up Melissa to loose ?
I freaking hope not, please please not, I want her to have a lengthy reign and COMMON, Who doesn't wana see Mschif vs Melissa for the title, it's one of SHIMMER's 3 original feuds ( Martinez/Del Rey won't happen, Knox/Haze won't as well).. I want to see an old classic feud rekindled for the championship.
Plus I feel like if anyone should take the title from Melissa it's Hamada, one of the top 5 women wrestlers in the world, the original joshi in SHIMMER, 90% of the time puts on the MOTN, so hell yeah.. and yeah a Joshi for SHIMMER champion would give the title some credibility.


I hope Hamada comes as a surprise today btw.. sucks not seeing her for volume 58-59 ..


----------



## Even Flow

> SPARKLE
> a. Midianne pinned JK Kennadi with a schoolgirl.
> 
> SHIMMER Volume 60
> 1. Nikki Storm beat Heidi Lovelace with the Eye of the Storm.
> Courtney Rush delivers a pre-taped promo, declaring her support for the Global Green Gangsters.
> 2. Mia Yim defeated Melanie Cruise with a Firebird Splash.
> A pre-taped promo featuring Athena is shown, where she promises that her shoulder injury won’t end her and she will be back, better than ever.
> 3. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb beat Crazy Mary Dobson & Mary Lee Rose. Rose was pinned by Lee following a Lungblower/German Suplex combination.
> 4. Saraya Knight made Thunderkitty tap out to the Bridal Rocking Horse. After the match, Saraya challenged Christina Von Eerie to a Three Stages Of Hell Match, which was accepted. The first fall will be pinfall only; the second will be submission only; the third – if needed – will be fought under hardcore rules.
> 5. Kana defeated Allysin Kay via a Kana Lock tap out.
> 6. Portia Perez pinned Hiroyo Matsumoto after ramming her head into the exposed turnbuckle. She had exposed two of them so she could use one while the ref was fixing the other. Portia stole the Gojira mask to go with Thunderkitty and MsChif’s gear.
> 7. Mercedes Martinez beat Santana Garrett with a Fisherman Buster after Garrett missed a Shining Star Press.
> 8. Global Green Gangsters (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa) defeated Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. Nevaeh was pinned by Skater following 3G’s double kick finisher.
> Amber Gertner interviewed LuFisto backstage. LuFisto says she’s fighting for Danger and everyone Cheerleader Melissa has bullied.
> Madison Eagles comes out and issues an open challenge. It’s answered by Jessicka Havok.
> 9. Madison Eagles v Jessicka Havok


Saraya vs CVE - 3 Stages of Hell :mark:
Eagles vs Havok :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

9. Madison Eagles beat Jessicka Havok with the Hellbound.
Lisa Marie Varon made a surprise appearance to praise SHIMMER and its wrestlers, thank the Chicago fans and plug the afterparty at The Squared Circle.
10. Hikaru Shida v Nicole Matthews


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad they got a rematch. First match was good, but felt it needed a touch more behind it. Hope they reach that level this time around.

Three Stages of Hell name is a weird title considering only one fall is a stip that's particularly brutal. I'm excited for it, but I thought the second fall should have been something other than Submission only. Or make that the first fall, and the one of the others first blood. I'm asking for a lot here, I know.


----------



## Even Flow

10. Hikaru Shida pinned Nicole Matthews in a Kendo Stick Match after swinging the stick into Matthews’ head and nailing the Three Count. Afterwards, Eagles came out to mock Nicole.
11. Cheerleader Melissa beat LuFisto with an Air Raid Crash to retain the SHIMMER Championship. Melissa was bloodied above her left eye during the match, and continued her attack after the bell. Kana came out to help LuFisto, but Melissa was rescued by Mercedes Martinez.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tag match is almost a lock for the next tapings.


----------



## Even Flow

Was thinking the same.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^ I wanna see this match!!

Also Eagles v Havok 2 :mark:


----------



## Not Lying

either a tag match, or heck a 4-way match would be awesome for main event

If tag I see Kana getting the pin and being built as a future challenger for the title


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ^^ I wanna see this match!!
> 
> Also Eagles v Havok 2 :mark:


:mark::mark:

So much awesomeness going on in that pic.


----------



## Even Flow

SHIMMER Volume 61
1. Santana Garrett pinned Nevaeh with the Shining Star Press.
2. Jessicka Havok defeated Crazy Mary Dobson with a sitout chokeslam.
3. Mia Yim beat Angie Skye with a 450 splash.
Hiroyo Matsumoto cut a promo saying she can’t go back to Japan without the Gojira mask which was stolen by Portia Perez on Volume 60. She demanded a rematch.
4. Thunderkitty defeated Taylor Made via referee stoppage with a sleeperhold.
5. Nicole Matthews beat Heidi Lovelace with the Vancouver Maneuver. She came out with a Madison Eagles shirt and poured coffee on it.
6. Leva Bates pinned Nikki Storm with a Pepsi Plunge.
7. MsChif defeated “Miss Natural” Heather Patera with the Obliteration.
8. Hiroyo Matsumoto pinned Portia Perez after ramming her head into an exposed turnbuckle and delivering a backdrop driver, despite interference from Nicole Matthews. Thunderkitty & MsChif came out to recover their gear.
9. Global Green Gangsters (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa) beat Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship. Lee was pinned following 3G’s double kick finisher.
10. Christina Von Eerie v Saraya Knight
- Round 1 (Pinfall only) ended in a 5 minute draw.
- Round 2 (Submission only) goes to Von Eerie after making Saraya tap to a Bow and Arrow.


----------



## Even Flow

- Round 3 (Hardcore Rules) went to Von Eerie after she choked Saraya with a belt for the tap out.
11. Madison Eagles beat Hikaru Shida & Kana in a 3-way. Eagles pinned Shida with the Hellbound.
12. Mercedes Martinez pinned LuFisto in a Falls Count Anywhere Match with a Fisherman Buster onto a chair after Cheerleader Melissa nailed LuFisto in the head with the SHIMMER Championship belt.

Cheerleader Melissa not wrestling on this volume means her run of wrestling on 60 consecutive volumes has come to an end. However, she has still made an appearance on every show.


----------



## PRODIGY

Melissa heeling it up.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

~Drools~


















Ouch!


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## PRODIGY

Melissa best in the world.:mark:

I wonder If Lisa(Victoria) will ever think about wresting in Shimmer.


----------



## Not Lying

Legasee said:


> Melissa best in the world.:mark:
> 
> I wonder If Lisa(Victoria) will ever think about wresting in Shimmer.


for some reason I would love to see her wrestle Leva or Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Obfuscation

Forgot about the Mercedes vs LuFisto extremities they go to. Still haven't seen their grudge match from earlier this year. Have to find it.

CVE beat Knight? :mark:

It's funny, I've been loving Melissa for being this great for years. Always felt like she got put on the backburner for someone else at the time. Now she's on top of the world & it doesn't feel like anything new, but 100% wonderful to see her get all the praise. It's about time, at least.  

Next up will be Havok. Lets hope.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 14*
_Friday, October 25th, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

*Watch it Live on *_www.WWNLive.com_











_Live Event Hostess_ *Chasity Taylor*

*SHINE Championship Match*
*Rain w/ April Hunter vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto

_*SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Match*_
*_3G of_ Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs. _Valkyrie of _Allysin Kay & Ivelisse w/ April Hunter

*Last Woman Standing*
*Jessicka Havok vs. Saraya Knight

*International Dream Match #1*
*Amazing Kong vs. Madison Eagles

*International Dream Match #2*
*Shanna vs. Mia Yim vs. Savannah Summers

*International Dream Match #3*
*Nikki Storm vs. Nikki Roxx w/ Daffney

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Kimberly

*Leva & _The American Sweethearts of _Santana & Amber O'Neal vs.
_The S-N-S Express of_ Sassy Stephie, Nevaeh & Jessie Belle Smothers

*Su Yung vs. Solo Darling w/ Daffney
























































This is going to be Rain's 2nd to last ever match before she retires at the end of the year. I can't see her losing it to Hiroyo though, so the questions is: Is Jessicka Havok going to win against Saraya and become #1 Contender and then beat Rain in her final match at Shine 15? Me thinks so! :Fingers Crossed:

I'd also really like to see Su Yung turn heel.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW FEMMES FATALES XIII*
_October 26th 2013 at 7h30 PM (Doors at 7h00 PM)
Centre Sportif St-Barthélemy - 7111 des Érables
Montréal, Qc - Métro Iberville_

http://femmesfataleswrestling.us/

_Tickets...

There are still A FEW first row tickets available at the cost of 27$ including fees. Just send your PayPal payment at [email protected]

You can also write to us at [email protected] if you would like to put a ticket aside for this Saturday and pay at the venue._

*Halloween After-Party!*

_After Femmes Fatales XIII this Saturday, the wrestlers and members of Femmes Fatales will go to the Resto Bar au Coin du Metro, 10719 Lajeunesse, corner Henri-Bourassa in Montreal for our official after-show party… And there is something special this time!

Indeed, there is a Halloween party on the 2nd Floor of the Resto-Bar. Some tables will be available for us on the main floor for those who would like to eat and after, we will all go to second floor for the_


*NO DISQUALIFICATION TAG TEAM MATCH*
*Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez Vs. LuFisto & Sweet Cherrie











*3-WAY MATCH*
*Kimber Lee Vs. Angie Skye Vs. Christina Von Eerie










With Quebec’s rising star Angie Skye facing two of independent top Indy stars from the Philly area, Kimber Lee and Christina Von Eerie, this match will sure get a lot of interest. Skye’s last victory goes back to July 2012 when she defeated Leah Von Dutch. She also had big opportunities to face some of the best wrestlers in the world since then, but always came up short. Kimber Lee made quite an impression in her debut match against LuFisto during FFXII but she is still looking for her first win. As for Von Eerie, since she already has beaten Skye at the last Femmes Fatales event, she is definitely considered as a favorite to win this match.

*LUMBERJILLS STRAP MATCH*
*Portia Perez Vs. Pink Flash Kira










Since November 2012, NCW Femmes Fatales has been trying to feature a match between Portia Perez and Pink Flash Kira on 3 different occasions. The first time, Portia left the ring after only 3 short minutes of action as told Kira that she didn’t deserve to be in the same ring as her. Last March, Portia cancelled her appearance when it was announced the Kira would be her opponent once again... Last but not least, at Femmes Fatales XII, Portia attacked Kira from behind using a strap. As soon as Kira was able to gain control of the situation again, Perez simply left the building! On October 26th, Portia Perez won’t be able to leave the building as LumberJills will be surrounding the ring. Also, straps will be legal! Will we finally have a full match between those two?

*2 OUT OF 3 FALLS MATCH*
*Midianne & Bettie Rage w/ Deziree Vs. Leah Von Dutch & Kaitlin Diamond w/ Courtney Rush










Two injuries happening before Femmes Fatales XIII completely changed this match that was originally scheduled between Leah Von Dutch & Xandra Bale Vs Midianne & Dézirée. With Bale now facing Cheerleader Melissa for the number 1 contendership, Von Dutch welcomes a new partner in Kaitlin Diemond who will make her debut on October 26th under the guidance of Courtney Rush. Also with Dézirée being out of action, Midianne now teams up with her bodyguard, the intimidating Bettie Rage. Will Von Dutch finally be able to get revenge over the trio that have been giving her a hard time on the past two shows? With Rush and Dézirée be involved? Will Diemond shine on her debut or will the power of Rage destroy her opponents? All your answers on October 26th!

*LUCHA VS. BRAWLER*
*Niya Barela Vs. Missy










That strange character that is Missy is one of the most underrated wrestlers on the Femmes Fatales roster and fans are really starting to get behind her. She will have the opportunity on October 26th to face a girl who is also one of the most underrated wrestlers in female wrestling, the very talented Niya Barela. Niya will make her Femmes Fatales debut and definitely wants to make a name for herself in the Canadian territory. As for Missy, it’s time for her to step up to this challenge and show everybody what she can really accomplish! This match is important for both of those girls.

*RACHELLE’S NEW PROTEGEE*
*Jodi D’Milo w/ Mademoiselle Rachelle Vs. Mary Lee Rose










As she was fighting in the preliminary fight, Jodi D’Milo made a huge impact at last Femmes Fatales event… And Mademoiselle Rachelle noticed it really quickly. The manager with a now worldwide reputation now thinks she can be an asset to D’Milo’s career as Jodi will be featured on the main card on October 26th. For this occasion, D’Milo will be facing Rachelle’s former protegée, Mary Lee Rose. Rose was absent last July after a heartbreaking loss to Cherry Bomb in March but she seems to be more focus than ever in climbing the ladder to the top at Femmes Fatales.

_Plus a pre-show match at 7:40PM_


Injuries to Courtney Rush, Xandra Bale and then Dezirée has seen this card change A LOT over the last few weeks and now Saraya has to fly home straight after Shine 14 so is out of the Main Event, replaced by Cheerleader Melissa.


----------



## PRODIGY

Man Jessica Havok is just a total badass. I'm hoping she is the one to win the Shine title of Rain.

Also is there a reason why Melissa hasn't done any Shine shows?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Legasee said:


> Also is there a reason why Melissa hasn't done any Shine shows?


Not that I'm aware of as I assume she gets along well with Lexie Fyfe.
So it's probably just more to do with Melissa living on the west coast.


----------



## Not Lying

Just 2 questions

-Anyone has any idea what Sara Del Rey's been up to the past year? 
-Am I the only disapointed by Kong's wrestling performance since her return (she was a top 10 maybe 5 female wrestler in the world at one time, dunno if she makes my top 25 now) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Riddle101

etrbaby said:


> Just 2 questions
> 
> -Anyone has any idea what Sara Del Rey's been up to the past year?
> -Am I the only disapointed by Kong's wrestling performance since her return (she was a top 10 maybe 5 female wrestler in the world at one time, dunno if she makes my top 25 now)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sara Del Rey is currently a trainer in WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kong has phoned in every performance since leaving TNA. She just doesn't care anymore and it's truly a shame. I know she can be good if she puts the effort back in. Used to be one of the best around.

Havok & Made in Sin :ass

Leva's promo video looks long. She's the best at those creative videos. Should be fun.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

If you listen to Kong's interview for Ringbelles a few months ago she talks about her difficulty getting back into ring shape following her miscarriage last year because there were lots of complications, so I think it's less to do with 'phoning it in' and more to do with trying to get back in shape. 
She's lost weight now from doing DDPYoga, so hopefully her performances will get better.

Here's this year's PWI list. I think it's pretty obvious that the writers have enjoyed being at SHIMMER shows the last year or so.

*2013 PWI Female 50 list*

50. Mistress Belmont
49. She Nay Nay
48. Thunderkitty
47. Bayley
46. Bambi Hall
45. Santana Garrett
44. Xandra Bale
43. Veda Scott
42. Amber O’Neal
41. Mia Yim
40. Leva Bates
38. Emma
37. Cameron
36. Sassy Stephie
35. Alicia Fox
34. Taeler Hendrix
33. Jessica James
32. Nikki Bella
31. Allysin Kay
30. Christina Von Eerie
29. Portia Perez
28. Cherry Bomb
27. Tamina Snuka
26. Nicole Matthews
24. Naomi
23. Courtney Rush
22. Brie Bella
21. LuFisto
20. MsChif
19. Brooke Tessmacher
18. Layla
17. Taryn Terrell
16. Rain
15. Kellie Skater
14. Madison Eagles
12. Paige
11. Velvet Sky
10. Mercedes Martinez
9. AJ Lee
8. Tara
7. Kacee Carlisle
6. Gail Kim
5. Kaitlyn
4. Jessicka Havok
3. Saraya Knight
2. Mickie James
1. Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 14 Live Results* ~ Courtesy of RingbellesOnline

*1. Solo Darling (dressed as Shark Girl) (w/ Daffney) pinned Su Yung* with a Schoolgirl after a distraction from a second Shark Girl.
*2.* _International Dream Match:_ *Mia Yim beat Savannah Summers & Shanna*. Yim pinned Savannah after a Package Piledriver.
*3.* _International Dream Match:_ *Nikki Storm pinned Nikki Roxx* (w/ Daffney) with the Perfect Storm (Cyclone Neckbreaker).
*4. The S-N-S Express (Sassy Stephie, Nevaeh & Jessie Belle Smothers) beat Leva Bates & The American Sweethearts (Santana Garrett & Amber O’Neal)* when Stephie pinned Santana following a dropkick/Kiss My Sass combination.
*5. Kimberly beat Mercedes Martinez* via countout. Daffney, Solo Darling and Nikki Roxx came out to ringside, and Martinez walked off, complaining that it was 4 on 1.
*6.* _SHIMMER Tag Team Championship:_ *Global Green Gangsters (c) beat Allysin Kay & Ivelisse Velez* when Nakagawa pinned Kay following 3G’s tandem kick/enzuigiri combination.
– _Post match, Jessicka Havok apparently convinced Allysin Kay to leave Valkyrie. The two left together._
*7.* _International Dream Match:_ *Amazing Kong pinned Madison Eagles* with the Amazing Press from the second rope.
*8.* _Last Woman Standing:_ *Saraya Knight beat Jessicka Havok*. Allysin Kay turned on Havok in the closing stages of the match after the two competitors had brawled over the venue, including ON the bar.
– After the match, April Hunter & Ivelisse joined in the attack on Havok.
*9.* _SHINE Championship:_* Rain (c) pinned Hiroyo Matsumoto* following an Implant DDT. Matsumoto appeared to have the title won following a Saito Suplex, but April Hunter pulled the referee from the ring.
_– Post match, Daffney announced that the newest member of her All Star Squad – AMAZING KONG – would challenge Rain for the title at SHINE 15 on December 13th._


----------



## Obfuscation

Kong was already having poor performances pre-WWE & pre-miscarriage. I know that effected things too, but that's not the only excuse. She just doesn't try anymore.


----------



## Not Lying

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> If you listen to Kong's interview for Ringbelles a few months ago she talks about her difficulty getting back into ring shape following her miscarriage last year because there were lots of complications, so I think it's less to do with 'phoning it in' and more to do with trying to get back in shape.
> She's lost weight now from doing DDPYoga, so hopefully her performances will get better.
> 
> Here's this year's PWI list. I think it's pretty obvious that the writers have enjoyed being at SHIMMER shows the last year or so.
> 
> *2013 PWI Female 50 list*
> 
> 50. Mistress Belmont
> 49. She Nay Nay
> 48. Thunderkitty
> 47. Bayley
> 46. Bambi Hall
> 45. Santana Garrett
> 44. Xandra Bale
> 43. Veda Scott
> 42. Amber O’Neal
> 41. Mia Yim
> 40. Leva Bates
> 38. Emma
> 37. Cameron
> 36. Sassy Stephie
> 35. Alicia Fox
> 34. Taeler Hendrix
> 33. Jessica James
> 32. Nikki Bella
> 31. Allysin Kay
> 30. Christina Von Eerie
> 29. Portia Perez
> 28. Cherry Bomb
> 27. Tamina Snuka
> 26. Nicole Matthews
> 24. Naomi
> 23. Courtney Rush
> 22. Brie Bella
> 21. LuFisto
> 20. MsChif
> 19. Brooke Tessmacher
> 18. Layla
> 17. Taryn Terrell
> 16. Rain
> 15. Kellie Skater
> 14. Madison Eagles
> 12. Paige
> 11. Velvet Sky
> 10. Mercedes Martinez
> 9. AJ Lee
> 8. Tara
> 7. Kacee Carlisle
> 6. Gail Kim
> 5. Kaitlyn
> 4. Jessicka Havok
> 3. Saraya Knight
> 2. Mickie James
> 1. Cheerleader Melissa


I agree with the top 4 names, what did Tara do to be in the top 10? 
Taryn Terrell should have been above and in the top 10, otherwise, good list.


----------



## Obfuscation

For every good pick on the list a bad one follows.


----------



## Even Flow

The Primer said:


> For every good pick on the list a bad one follows.


Agreed.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Glad Mickie was #2 she had a good year.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW: Femmes Fatales XIII Live Results* ~ Courtsey of RingBellesOnline

*a. Diana Hall pinned Zoey* with a schoolgirl rollup.
– This was a pre-show match

*1.* _2/3 Falls:_ *Leah Von Dutch & Kaitlin Diemond (w/ Courtney Rush) beat Midianne & Bettie Rage (w/ Deziree) 2 falls to 1.*
*First Fall:* Von Dutch submitted Midianne with The Dutch Clutch.
*Second Fall:* Midianne pinned Von Dutch via rollup following a miscue between Von Dutch and Diemond.
*Third Fall:* Von Dutch tagged herself in and pinned Midianne after Diemond hit her Skank Drop.

_-. Paul “The Butcher” Vachon was introduced to the crowd, and Pat Laprade paid homage to both Vivian and Luna Vachon, two pioneers of Quebec female wrestling. LuFisto and Sweet Cherrie were invited to come out to present plaques to Vachon. As he was thanking the crowd, Melissa & Mercedes attacked LuFisto and Cherrie from behind, prompting a brawl ahead of tonight’s main event._

*2. Missy pinned Niya Barela* with a flatliner.
– Said to be an impressive performance by Missy en route to victory. Early in the match, Niya had elbow dropped Missy’s teddy bear.

*3. *_Lumberjill Strap Match: _*Pink Flash Kira beat Portia Perez* via submission after strangling Perez with the strap.
– Portia made several attempts to walk out of the match, but was escorted back each time by members of Ontario Top Team, including a crutch-weilding Xandra Bale. After all the lumberjills were wiped out by a big Kira dive late in the match, Perez tried to leave via the entrance way – only to be returned to the ring by Courtney Rush. Kira soon after got the submission.

*4. Mary Lee Rose beats Jody D’Milo (w/ Mademoiselle Rachelle) via DQ* for not breaking on a five count and throwing an official across the ring.
– Interference in the match by Mme Rachelle, but otherwise Mary Lee Rose able to counter D’Milo on several occasions, including on a big Vader Bomb attempt. Eventually Jody went nuts and beat down Rose until she got herself disqualified by refusing to break on a five count and assaulting the referee.

*5. *_Triple Threat:_ *Angie Skye beat Christina Von Eerie and Kimber Lee* when she pinned Von Eerie with a handful of tights.
– Von Eerie and Skye jump start the match by attacking Lee, who claimed she had to stretch before they started the match. Lots of nifty pin breakups, slap exchanges and dives. Post match, Skye and Von Eerie brawl to the back, while Kimber stays out of it.

*6.* _No Disqualification – Anything Goes:_ *LuFisto & Sweet Cherrie beat Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez* when LuFisto pinned Melissa following a Burning Hammer.
– A wild brawl of a match which saw the action spill to the outside, and Melissa throw one of the guard rails at LuFisto, busting her open. Melissa proceeded go crazy, throwing chairs at the prone LuFisto. Two referees were wiped out during the action, which also saw LuFisto put Mercedes through a table with a Death Valley Driver – which exploded into a million pieces. Melissa tried to pin Sweet Cherrie following a top rope dropkick with her feet on the ropes, but was thwarted by Courtney Rush. LuFisto eventually picked up Melissa and delivered a Burning Hammer for the pin. Post match, LuFisto dangled the SHIMMER Championship in the face of the defeated Champion.


----------



## Obfuscation

_*sigh*_ It's gonna be hell trying to find that main event once it's released, but I'll be vigilant.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

In November Mickie wrestling Havok thay should be a great match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Beyond Wrestling - “Tournament For Tomorrow 2″*

_Sunday November 17, 2013
Fete Music
103 Dike St Providence, RI 02909
3:00 PM VIP Entry, 3:30 PM Doors, 4:00 PM Bell Time
RSVP on Facebook_
LookMaNoFans

_Matches Announced:_

_*60 Minute Iron Man Match*_
*Eddie Edwards vs. Biff Busick*

_*Tournament For Tomorrow II Finals*_
*??? vs. ???*

_*Grudge Match*_
*Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Dickinson*

_*First Time Ever*_
*Michael Elgin vs. Jaka*

_*10 Team Tag Team Gauntlet*_
* -M1nute Men
-Da Hoodz *

_Also Scheduled To Appear:_

* -Eric Corvis
-Dan Barry
-Bill Carr
-Mark Shurman
-Gregory Edwards *

_Tournament Participants:_

*1) Allysin Kay
2) Anthony Stone
3) Black Baron
4) Candice LeRae
5) Christina Von Eerie
6) Darius Carter
7) David Starr
8) Hania
9) Jessie Brooks
10) Jewells Malone
11) JT Dunn
12) Kimber Lee
13) Lexxus
14) Matthew Palmer
15) Rory Mondo
16) ???
*
_Plus more!_


----------



## indygrind

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> If you listen to Kong's interview for Ringbelles a few months ago she talks about her difficulty getting back into ring shape following her miscarriage last year because there were lots of complications, so I think it's less to do with 'phoning it in' and more to do with trying to get back in shape.
> She's lost weight now from doing DDPYoga, so hopefully her performances will get better.
> 
> Here's this year's PWI list. I think it's pretty obvious that the writers have enjoyed being at SHIMMER shows the last year or so.
> 
> *2013 PWI Female 50 list*
> 
> 50. Mistress Belmont
> 49. She Nay Nay
> 48. Thunderkitty
> 47. Bayley
> 46. Bambi Hall
> 45. Santana Garrett
> 44. Xandra Bale
> 43. Veda Scott
> 42. Amber O’Neal
> 41. Mia Yim
> 40. Leva Bates
> 38. Emma
> 37. Cameron
> 36. Sassy Stephie
> 35. Alicia Fox
> 34. Taeler Hendrix
> 33. Jessica James
> 32. Nikki Bella
> 31. Allysin Kay
> 30. Christina Von Eerie
> 29. Portia Perez
> 28. Cherry Bomb
> 27. Tamina Snuka
> 26. Nicole Matthews
> 24. Naomi
> 23. Courtney Rush
> 22. Brie Bella
> 21. LuFisto
> 20. MsChif
> 19. Brooke Tessmacher
> 18. Layla
> 17. Taryn Terrell
> 16. Rain
> 15. Kellie Skater
> 14. Madison Eagles
> 12. Paige
> 11. Velvet Sky
> 10. Mercedes Martinez
> 9. AJ Lee
> 8. Tara
> 7. Kacee Carlisle
> 6. Gail Kim
> 5. Kaitlyn
> 4. Jessicka Havok
> 3. Saraya Knight
> 2. Mickie James
> 1. Cheerleader Melissa



Cheerleader Melissa? maybe a couple of years ago.... maybe ....


----------



## Snapdragon

I don't get the love of Cheerleader Melissa personally


----------



## Not Lying

indygrind said:


> Cheerleader Melissa? maybe a couple of years ago.... maybe ....


2 years ago it was obvious the year of Madison, Melissa owned this year everywhere she went, she has like 3 titles now..



Snapdragon said:


> I don't get the love of Cheerleader Melissa personally


She's a Cheerleader that kicks ass, she is one of the best wrestler in the world, she can brawl with the best of them, go mat wrestling hold for hold with anyone, she can bully smaller wrestler, she can bring the fight to larger wrestlers , she has the most deadly move-set I have seen from any female wrestler ( Curb Stomp, Air Raid Crash, Kudo Driver).. She is willing to sell to anyone and loose to anyone, she has traveled the world, she is also good looking, she is strong athletic technical fast brutal, been wrestling since she was 15 years old, has had some of the best female matches I have ever seen, the 2 falls count anywhere matches with Mschif, the 45 min match with Wesna, the KO match with Wesna, vs Madison Eagles , vs Kong, vs Mariko Yoshida chickfight, vs Yoshiko Tamura... she put over both Nicole Mathews and Jessie McKay in defeat by them stepping up their game (volume 25 and 27)..







the one wrestler I don't get the love for is Saraya Knight, I don't think she has ever had a " great match" , maybe a "very good match" but never great.. she is a great heel(maybe the best) and character but not that great of a wrestler


----------



## Riddle101

> the one wrestler I don't get the love for is Saraya Knight, I don't think she has ever had a " great match" , maybe a "very good match" but never great.. she is a great heel(maybe the best) and character but not that great of a wrestler


I don't know, she'd have to have something special, for her to win the Shimmer Championship. They only give that title to the best female wrestlers in the company.


----------



## Not Lying

Riddle101 said:


> I don't know, she'd have to have something special, for her to win the Shimmer Championship. They only give that title to the best female wrestlers in the company.


She has great in ring psychology , she is the best heel in the company and she's a good brawler, her submissions are also scary looking.. She's great at working the crowd.. But IMO she's too damn slow with a very basic move-set compared to the likes Martinez Lufisto Melissa Hailey Hamada Madison Havock Athena Nicole Mckay who are all better than her IMO 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Riddle101

etrbaby said:


> She has great in ring psychology , she is the best heel in the company and she's a good brawler, her submissions are also scary looking.. She's great at working the crowd.. But IMO she's too damn slow with a very basic move-set compared to the likes Martinez Lufisto Melissa Hailey Hamada Madison Havock Athena Nicole Mckay who are all better than her IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you judging her on her move-set? Shawn Michaels had a very basic move-set and is one of the greatest in ring performers of all time, you don't have to have a spectacular or flashy move-set to be great. If she has great in ring psychology, is the best heel in the company and a good brawler then I can see why they would put it on her. As far as her being slow goes, I guess you could put it down to age, probably. But it can be forgiven if she can deliver and show results.


----------



## Snapdragon

Riddle101 said:


> Are you judging her on her move-set? Shawn Michaels had a very basic move-set and is one of the greatest in ring performers of all time, you don't have to have a spectacular or flashy move-set to be great. If she has great in ring psychology, is the best heel in the company and a good brawler then I can see why they would put it on her. As far as her being slow goes, I guess you could put it down to age, probably. But it can be forgiven if she can deliver and show results.


Shawn Michaels had a basic move-set?

In what world?

If you said Bret Hart then sure, but Shawn Michaels was flashy as hell


----------



## Riddle101

Snapdragon said:


> Shawn Michaels had a basic move-set?
> 
> In what world?
> 
> If you said Bret Hart then sure, but Shawn Michaels was flashy as hell


Not really, he had pretty standard moves, apart from a few maybe. But his ability lay in his performances in the ring, more so then his move-set. Since you mentioned Bret Hart why not throw him in too. Either way, I don't think you can judge a wrestler too much on their move-set.


----------



## Obfuscation

Riddle101 said:


> I don't know, she'd have to have something special, for her to win the Shimmer Championship. They only give that title to the best female wrestlers in the company.


MsChif says hi. She's quite the notch below current and past workers within SHIMMER.


----------



## Not Lying

The Primer said:


> MsChif says hi. She's quite the notch below current and past workers within SHIMMER.


I'd still take Mschif anyday over Saraya.. Mschif has two of the top 5 matches in SHIMMER history with Melissa and Kong (in my opinion).. Plus She's had other great matches too with Lufisto and Daizee.. And Mschif has a great move-set with her flexibilty and finishers like the code green, oblitirator or desecrator.. On the other hand, I can't think of any Saraya Knight match I think qualifies as great.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

All the people you listed in those matches with her are better workers, whom I was exactly targeting to debunk the other post I quoted. _(Minus Melissa obviously b/c she's been/is champion; but the other three fit)_ MsChif never won me over alone b/c she's the talent who was capable, but always had a strong opponent to hide the bad & enhance the good. Then when that isn't the case, flaws showed through. Her 2013 has been god awful. I remember when MsChif vs Jetta was actually given the main event slot on a SHIMMER show. Still the weakest main event upon memory.


----------



## Not Lying

The Primer said:


> All the people you listed in those matches with her are better workers, whom I was exactly targeting to debunk the other post I quoted. _(Minus Melissa obviously b/c she's been/is champion; but the other three fit)_ MsChif never won me over alone b/c she's the talent who was capable, but always had a strong opponent to hide the bad & enhance the good. Then when that isn't the case, flaws showed through. Her 2013 has been god awful. I remember when MsChif vs Jetta was actually given the main event slot on a SHIMMER show. Still the weakest main event upon memory.


Yeah I agree with that, I never thought she was THAT great of a wrestler but I enjoy her matches much more than Saraya.. for the company's champions thus far Melissa/Madison/Sara (you could make a case for each one why she's better than the others, so it's up to debate here) are easily in a league above Mschif/Saraya ( but I'd rank Mschif a bit higher than Saraya)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Beyond Wrestling 11/15/13 Tournament For Tomorrow II Block A Results* ~ PW Ponderings

_November 15, 2013_

*Green Ant (defeated Hania Huntress by forfeit due to injury) defeated Aaron Epic in non-tournament action*

*Matthew Palmer def Jewells Malone*

*Anthony Stone def Alexxis Nevaeh*

Darius Carter was given a bye into round 2
- Darius def Aaron Epic in non tournament action

Matthew Palmer def Anthony Stone

Green Ant def Darius Carter

Green Ant def Matthew Palmer to advance to finals of Tournament for Tomorrow

In non-tournament action
AR Fox defeated Shynron

*Christina Von Eerie defeated Candice LeRae*

*Kimber Lee defeated JT Dunn*

==================================
*Beyond Wrestling 11/16/13 Tournament For Tomorrow II Block B Results* ~ PW Ponderings

_November 16, 2013_

*Kimber Lee def Rory Mondo*

*Christina Von Eerie def David Starr*

*Allysin Kay def John Silver*

*JT Dunn def Candice LeRae*

Darius Carter def Anthony Stone (Non tournament)

Matthew Palmer def Johnny Cockstrong in a match where the entire ring was covered in broken glass.

*Eric Corvis def Jewells Malone*

Aaron Epic def Jesse Vane

*JT Dunn def Christina Von Eerie to be in Finals for Block B*

*Kimber Lee def Allysin Kay to be in Finals for Block B*

*JT Dunn def Kimber Lee to win Block B of Tournament for Tomorrow (Finals take place 11/17 JT Dunn vs Green Ant)*


----------



## Obfuscation

Kimber Lee defeats Rory Mondo. :lenny

oh holy shit Silver vs Kay? That's fabulous.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Beyond Wrestling “Tournament For Tomorrow 2″* ~ PW Ponderings

_November 17, 2013_

Fatal Four Way: John Silver def David Starr/Rory Mondo/Matthew Palmer via submission on Matthew Palmer

*Alexxis Nevaeh def Jewells Malone*

10 tag team gauntlet:
Team #1 Minute Men
Team #2 Da Hoodz
Da Hood eliminated
Team #3 The Contingent
The Contingent eliminated thanks to Anthony Stone & a chair shot.
Team #4 Aaron Epic & Dave Cole aka Fear & Loathing in New England.
Minute Men eliminated.
Team #5 The Wingmen
Wingmen eliminated
Team 6 Tabernak De Team
Cole & Epic eliminated
Team 7 Oleg the Usurper & Johnny Cockstrong
TDT eliminated but attack Oleg & Cockstrong after
Team 8 is the Crusade for Change (Carter & Marconi)
Cockstrong & Oleg eliminated
Team 9 is Team Tremendous Investigations
Crusade for Change eliminated
Team 10 is Devastation Corp
Dan Barry hits a SSP to win the tag team gauntlet for Team Tremendous

Michael Elgin def JAKA with an Elgin-bomb.
- Elgin did the worm (hopefully like he did in PWG) and JAKA spoke, putting over Elgin post match but then said Elgin wasn’t as strong as Chris Dickinson

*Christina Von Eerie def Allysin Kay via submission*

60 Minute Iron Match: Biff Busick def Eddie Edwards 1-0
- Biff finally get the first fall after a German Suplex off the top rope. 1-0 Biff with about 5 min left
- Edwards had Busick in submission but Biff refused to tap and thus won the match
- Biff’s post match promo sure makes it seem like Eddie is going to WWE.

*Kimber Lee def Candice LeRae with a small cradle*

Beyond Wrestling returns to Fete ballroom on February 16 and March 16 2014 while CZW is coming on April 27th

Bux Belmar def Eric Corvis

Chris Dickinson def Tommaso Ciampa
- Dickinson and Jaka attacked Ciampa after the match but Elgin made the save

Tournament for Tomorrow 2 Finals
JT Dunn def Greent Ant to win
- JT hit a running legdrop off the apron onto Green Ant who was laid out on the stage
- Green Ant hit a double stomp from the top rope onto JT who was on the apron


----------



## Libertine.

I just saw the Matt Rushmore video on YouTube and Candice LaRae is well good looking and solid in the ring, they has TNA not picked her up yet? I get the impression that her match versus Gail was one time but I really hope not.


----------



## flag sabbath

Word on my facebook feed is that Finlay's ex-wife Princess Paula has passed away. Can't find any confirmation online yet.


----------



## zaqw222222

Can someone please recommend me some must see womens wrestling matches?


----------



## Not Lying

zaqw222222 said:


> Can someone please recommend me some must see womens wrestling matches?


On the top of my mind :
Mschif vs Melissa Falls Count Anywhere SHIMMER volume 4, and from PWR ( BOTH AMAZING MATCHES)

Rebecca Knox vs Daizee Haze SHIMMER Volume 5 : still the best female technical wrestling match I have ever seen 

Mschif vs Amazing Kong SHIMMER Volume 9 : fanfuckingtastic

Sarah Stock vs Sara Del Rey SHIMMER Volume 12

Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna SHIMMER Volume 26 KO Match, and the match Chickfight 9 ( this one is a ***** match IMO)

Hamada vs Del Rey SHIMMER Volume 28

Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles Volume 35

Hamada vs Kurihara SHIMMER Volume 38 

Madison Eagles vs Melissa Volume 44 

Ray and Leon vs Hamada and Kurihara Volume 47

Kana vs Hamada Volume 50

Athena vs Hamada Volume 53

Cheerleader Melissa vs Hailey Hatred NCW Femme Fatal ( forgot which number) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zaqw222222

etrbaby said:


> On the top of my mind :
> Mschif vs Melissa Falls Count Anywhere SHIMMER volume 4, and from PWR ( BOTH AMAZING MATCHES)
> 
> Rebecca Knox vs Daizee Haze SHIMMER Volume 5 : still the best female technical wrestling match I have ever seen
> 
> Mschif vs Amazing Kong SHIMMER Volume 9 : fanfuckingtastic
> 
> Sarah Stock vs Sara Del Rey SHIMMER Volume 12
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna SHIMMER Volume 26 KO Match, and the match Chickfight 9 ( this one is a ***** match IMO)
> 
> Hamada vs Del Rey SHIMMER Volume 28
> 
> Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles Volume 35
> 
> Hamada vs Kurihara SHIMMER Volume 38
> 
> Madison Eagles vs Melissa Volume 44
> 
> Ray and Leon vs Hamada and Kurihara Volume 47
> 
> Kana vs Hamada Volume 50
> 
> Athena vs Hamada Volume 53
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa vs Hailey Hatred NCW Femme Fatal ( forgot which number)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks mate!!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*CZW Cage of Death XV Saturday, December 14 2013*

_Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak RD
Voorhees, NJ
LIVE on iPPV at CZWiPPV.com_

* *CZW owner DJ Hyde & The Front’s Sozio & Biff Busick vs. Ohio Is 4 Killer’s Jake, Dave, & Nevaeh Crist*
* *Christina von Eerie vs. The Campaign for a Better Combat Zone’s Kimber Lee*

=========================================================================










*SHINE Wrestling presents
SHINE 15*
_Friday, December 13th, 2013
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

*Watch It Live At:* _WWNLive.com_
http://wwnlive.com/event-shine-12-13-13.html











_Already Signed -_

_SHINE Championship Match_
*Rain*(Last Ever Match!) vs. *Amazing Kong* w/ Daffney

_Finally One-On-One!_
*Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay*

_Losing Team Must Break Up!_
The American Sweethearts of *Santana & Amber O'Neal* vs. The S-N-S Express of *Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers*

*Mia Yim vs. Ivelisse*

_Friday The 13th Massacre Match - Anything Goes!!!_
*Leva Bates vs. Nevaeh*

*Angelina Love vs. Taylor Made*

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Heidi Lovelace*

*Sojo Bolt vs. La Rosa Negra*

_Rematch from SHINE 14_
*Su Yung vs. Solo Darling* w/ Daffney


























So excited for Havak/Kay. I'm also looking forward to Mia Yim v Ivelisse again, Martinez v Lovelace and I'm really hoping that Su Yung turns heel.

But I',m not really interested in the Main Event because I really don't care if Kong wins the belt or Rain retires as the Champ.


*NEW WSU SITE:* http://thenewwsu.com/* FINALLY!*


----------



## Even Flow

MsChif is pregnant. Tweet from Elgin a few hrs ago:



> "Find out wife is pregnant Monday, birthday today and ROH World Title match tomorrow. What a week"


Congrats to them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kong can't possibly win. Could she? Booking another tournament - mini or not - so soon seems rather tedious once Rain retires.

Havok vs Kay. Brilliant.

Mercedes vs Lovelace should be a sleeper bout. Lovelace can take a beating; that's how that one should go.

Lukewarm about the gimmick match with Bates & Neveah. Both are sketchy. Playing that one by ear.

Some of these other matches sound god awful. Specifically Su Yung vs Solo Darling & Bolt vs Negra. WHY IS BOLT BOOKED?


----------



## Even Flow

I can see them pulling a swerve on Rain retiring. I don't want to see Kong with the title, so a Rain swerve would be awesome to see.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lets hope so. Actually at the point to where Rain being champion is a > scenario than Kong. I'm not happy about the fact, yet, it's what has to happen. Kong isn't the same glorious monster she used to be. </3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 15 live Results* ~ Courtesy of Ringbelles Online

_- Rain comes out to thank the fans for their support over her 13-year career; to SHINE for giving her an opportunity to work there, and to Valkyrie for being behind her_.

1. *Su Yung made Solo Darling* tap out to the Yellow Fever.
2. *Sojo Bolt defeated La Rosa Negra* with the Total Darkness (slingshot Electric Chair Drop).
3. *Mercedes Martinez pinned Heidi Lovelace* with the Fisherman Buster.
4. *Angelina Love beat Taylor Made* with the Botox Injection.
5. _Friday The 13th Massacre Match:_ *Leva Bates defeated Nevaeh* with two superkicks.
6. Losing team must split: *SNS Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers) beat American Sweethearts (Santana Garrett & Amber O’Neal).* Smothers pinned Garrett after Stephie hit a Kiss My Sass.
7. *Ivelisse Velez defeated Mia Yim* with a sunset powerbomb.
8. *Jessicka Havok v Allysin Kay went to a double DQ* after the both kicked the referee. Kay Pillmanized Havok’s leg after the bell.
9. _SHINE Championship:_ *Rain (c) beat Amazing Kong* via count out. 

_After the match, Rain says that she’s not retiring. Lexie Fyfe comes out and declares that Rain’s next defence will be at SHINE 16 on January 24 against Ivelisse Velez._

Hopefully Rain does retire after her match v Ivelisse with Velez winning the title :cheer


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

called her losing the strap to Ivelisse months ago. Awful.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Pro Wrestling Syndicate Bombshells Results December 14 2013*

* *Missy Sampson b La Rosa Negra* to win the PWS Bombshells Championship
* A*mber Rodriguez b Jennifer Cruz*
* *Jessie Kaye & Sienna Duvall b Angel Dust & Vanity*
* *Mia Yim & Alexxis Nevaeh b Niya & Hania*
* *Grandma Butcher & La Rosa Negra b Annie Social & Sumie Sakai*
* *Jessie Kaye b Sienna Duvall*
* *Mia Yim b Alexxis Nevaeh*
* *La Rosa Negra b Grandma Butcher*
* *La Rosa Negra b Jessie Kaye & Mia Yim* in a 3-way to win the Majestic Championship 

At the end of the show Missy Sampson set up a 4 Way Match between herself La Rosa Negra, Angelina Love and Mickie James for the February 22 show. Which could possibly see the Bombshell title and the new Majestic Championship unified. What's the point?

They've just crowned a first champion and now it could be unified?


----------



## PRODIGY

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> :lmao
> 
> called her losing the strap to Ivelisse months ago. Awful.


I remember you saying that lol. I really wish they would have let Mia Yim go over Ivelisse. I like Mia alot.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yim making it to the finals of the SHINE championship tournament almost seems to be a forgotten fact lately. Always a chance to bounce back in 2014, yet I'm a tiny bit surprised she's just kind of "there" atm.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'm" not sure if Ivelisse will go over (now watch she goes over), admittedly I'm" a bigger Rain fan than many in these parts. My concern is not Rain dropping the strap but that it doesn't really seem like they've built up any other challengers (momentum wise) if Rain drops it. Ivelisse will probably feud with Valkyrie or they could build a rematch with Yim for her first defense.


----------



## Not Lying

Pretty sure you guys are going to enjoy this one 
Mickie James vs Jessicka Havoc 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x17qke1_99-problems-jessicka-havoc-vs-mickie-james_sport

Personally I really liked this match,for a while now I've felt Mickie has been wrestling the same match over and over again but this was refreshing, it would probably make my list for top 10 Mickie James/Alexis Laree matches and everytime Mickie would try to make a comeback she'd be beat-down,I loved how Havoc decimated Mickie for the first part of the match with beat downs and submissions , and Mickie's selling was amazing, and then the comeback was really good, loved Mickie's kicks.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hate Mickie. Love Havok. I can go either way here. If it's Havok legit slaughtering her I'll probably be a fan. If Havok has to sell Mickie's crummy forearms, ehhhhh. Won't be feeling that.


----------



## Not Lying

The Primer said:


> *Hate Mickie.* Love Havok. I can go either way here. If it's Havok legit slaughtering her I'll probably be a fan. If Havok has to sell Mickie's crummy forearms, ehhhhh. Won't be feeling that.


Never thought I'd see this ever written, she seems like the most likeable wrestler out there, and she's one of the best all around performers ever..
If you like John Cena type matches I think you'll enjoy it


----------



## Obfuscation

You don't branch out much it appears.


----------



## Not Lying

I actually do try my best for women wrestling to "branch out"

Who would you pick over her for an all around performer ? 

Lacey, Rebecca Knox and Mickie are usually my top 3 choices, and to a lesser degree Angelina Love, Trish, Allysin Kay, Ivory(I'm factoring in good looks btw, there are many great female performers with great charisma/mic skills/wrestling skills, but it gets narrower if you factor in good looks). 
If you don't include good looks,well then my list would be different( Saraya , Kong , Lufisto , Mschif would be included for example), but I'd probably still have Knox at #1 ( since she's a much better wrestler Lacey or Mickie) , but you can't like deny that Mickie has tons of charisma, very good mic skills, very good looking, and at least "above average" in the ring


----------



## Afterlife

etrbaby said:


> Never thought I'd see this ever written, she seems like the most likeable wrestler out there, and she's one of the best all around performers ever..
> If you like John Cena type matches I think you'll enjoy it


I also don't like her and she isn't very talent at anything... her music is worse than her wrestling lol.


----------



## Even Flow

SHIMMER 57 DVD cover art preview:










Disc art preview:


----------



## Obfuscation

Those late releases keep coming. At least it's here.

Leva Bates vs Melissa essentially? Oh my.


----------



## Afterlife

I think Shimmer will fold this year.


----------



## daman077c

Afterlife said:


> I think Shimmer will fold this year.


I think you're smoking crack. No way SHIMMER's folding. The only reason the releases have been late, is because Dave is under the whims of the WWN release schedule.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Sucks that Allison is retired though.


----------



## Obfuscation

For the best. Can't help the circumstances that come down the pike. She had herself a good career. Bet she's able to be content under the means of her retirement.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Obfuscation

Good to see the gimmick is sticking around.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I'm slowly evolving as a wrestling fan and my goal is for this evolution to be complete by the end of 2014. That being said, I am a total newbie to independent women's wrestling. It seems as though SHIMMER and Shine are the marquee organizations in the US for indy women's wrestling. Please correct me if I am wrong about this. Either way, if somebody could recommend to me which SHIMMER and Shine shows I should start with so that I understand what I need to know moving forward, I would certainly appreciate it.*


----------



## Riddle101

Afterlife said:


> I don't see them finishing 2014. They are old news these days and *Women's wrestling is less and less popular.*


What makes you think that?


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Man I feel like SHIMMER used to be a lot more creative with their covers. *old man yelling at clouds* But I'll pick it up for Danger's farewell and McKay/Martinez; hopefully the Tag Title match is good as well. Leva looks kind of fine on that cover pic :lol



Afterlife said:


> I don't see them finishing 2014. They are old news these days and Women's wrestling is less and less popular.


Interesting.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Not Lying

Afterlife said:


> Not as many people talk out it online in the old hotspots. Fans in WWE and TNA want it to go away and the TNA fans who used to stick up for it don't any more... can't blame them, women's wrestling is non existent in TNA now. The Indy's have also gone down hill. Shimmer is just dreadfully dull these days all round, it's the same thing over and over with no momentum. Shine seemed like it might have a chance but the shows really aren't exciting and just don't have a real edge. A few years ago it really felt like Women's wrestling was going somewhere with Shimmer leading the way.
> 
> 
> 
> They used to be really good for a while there. Almost WWE quality and way better than TNA. Now they are just generic crappy indy fed artwork. That's another thing with Shimmer, they used to feel important because of the quality covers. That's just another area they have dropped the ball. They should just offer their shows as full downloads if they can't spring for the nice packaging anymore.


tbh I sadly agree with you, for a while now I've also felt SHIMMER hasn't produced and excited me as much as it used( it's still my favorite promotion now, but I don't look forward to it as much as I used to)

I'd like to see some new feuds heated up , maybe a dominant group in SHIMMER, have less matches and give the matches done more time ( I can't remember the last 20+min single SHIMMER match).. 
These really late releases are incredibly annoying as well


----------



## Obfuscation

They don't need a group in SHIMMER. It'll look way too much like SHINE _(even if that faction is appearing to be on the collapse)_

I think SHIMMER knows what they're doing. Best to have the workers in their capacity range instead of trying to make them "work long" for the random sake of it. lol why do any of them _have_ to go twenty minutes? Gosh, that mentality is the pits. A lot of them I wouldn't want to see go twenty minutes either.


----------



## Even Flow

Prazak & Danger know what they're doing. Shimmer isn't going to go out of business this year too if you think that then you're a mug, and who gives a damn about the covers? and also the releases have always been late. If you want to moan, get in touch with Dave Prazak on twitter or the shimmer board and moan about the product. 

According to wikipedia too, the last 20+ minute matches were Volume 50 (the 10 woman tag elimination), Volume 51 (Saraya vs Matsumoto, Skater & MsChif for the Shimmer title) & Volume 52 (Hamada vs Athena)


----------



## Obfuscation

Missed the part about being mad that the releases take a bit. 

Lets be rational, people.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Obfuscation

Prime Evil said:


> Good to see the gimmick is sticking around.


^^^


----------



## Not Lying

Prime Evil said:


> They don't need a group in SHIMMER. It'll look way too much like SHINE _(even if that faction is appearing to be on the collapse)_
> 
> I think SHIMMER knows what they're doing. Best to have the workers in their capacity range instead of trying to make them "work long" for the random sake of it. lol why do any of them _have_ to go twenty minutes? Gosh, that mentality is the pits. A lot of them I wouldn't want to see go twenty minutes either.


Don't put words in my mouth, i didn't say they have to a 20min match every show, but it would be cool ever 3-4 shows, i think Kana vs Hamada should have gone about 20min and Mercedes/Melissa from recently as well IMO 

It's all just speculations anyway, maybe they are doing great from selling PPVs/tickets, but I would say it's been a while since I marked out for a SHIMMER event, and I don't know if I'm the only one feeling that way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Even Flow said:


> Prazak & Danger know what they're doing. Shimmer isn't going to go out of business this year too if you think that then you're a mug, *and who gives a damn about the covers?* and also the releases have always been late. If you want to moan, get in touch with Dave Prazak on twitter or the shimmer board and moan about the product.
> 
> According to wikipedia too, the last 20+ minute matches were Volume 50 (the 10 woman tag elimination), Volume 51 (Saraya vs Matsumoto, Skater & MsChif for the Shimmer title) & Volume 52 (Hamada vs Athena)


I just meant it as a light jab, I didn't mean any harm by it.

Man a little hostility in this thread; I don't think there is anything wrong with critiquing the product or offering opinions it's why we're here in the first place.

To ETR's argument; I'll say that I don't really subscribe to the notion that time equates to better matches. Yes, it gives the performers time to do more but sometimes a match can benefit without the need for filler (in this context meaning if they don't need the extra time, then I rather them cut it altogether then BS around).

I will say that SHIMMER doesn't quite excite me like it used to but they still put on good, consistent wrestling and really that's the primarily sell for the promotion. Then again I was always a WSU/WEW guy so take that for what you will :lol as long as they keep booking Mercedes, Hamada and McKay I'm" there.


----------



## Obfuscation

etrbaby said:


> Don't put words in my mouth, i didn't say they have to a 20min match every show, but it would be cool ever 3-4 shows, i think Kana vs Hamada should have gone about 20min and Mercedes/Melissa from recently as well IMO
> 
> It's all just speculations anyway, maybe they are doing great from selling PPVs/tickets, but I would say it's been a while since I marked out for a SHIMMER event, and I don't know if I'm the only one feeling that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Saying it is still part of the problem. Shouldn't even be of concern. It's irrelevant as long as the matches are engaging & good.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Mia Yim vs. Hailey Hatred- XX.XX.XXXX-****
Solid match between these girls; nothing new from each but good stuff all around. Both girls surprisingly meshed well together but I'm" sure they've faced off many times in Japan which could probably be the explanation. Yim got in a lot offense and Hailey provided a good foil to Yim's flashy style with her straight up power moves and size advantage.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> WSU ‏@WSUWrestling 3 h
> After a one year absence from WSU @LuFisto returns to at #Mutiny on 2/8/14 in Voorhees, NJ! Tickets go on sale this Monday!!!


Always great to see LuFisto.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Prime Evil said:


> Hate Mickie. Love Havok. I can go either way here. If it's Havok legit slaughtering her I'll probably be a fan. If Havok has to sell Mickie's crummy forearms, ehhhhh. Won't be feeling that.


Hate Mickie? Mickie is a good wrestler though but to each their own.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Great to LuFisto back in the limelight, seems like she never gets her proper cred. Shame I can't get into WSU like I used to but I'm" sure that she'll deliver regardless.


----------



## Obfuscation

Always feels like no one groups her in the women's ranks w/any proper comments, but when she's vs men, that's where the credit comes. An interesting take. Suppose it's no different than Candice LaRae. Slightly different case w/her, however. Matches vs women pale in comparison to her natural chemistry w/so many male wrestlers out there.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Ah very good point, I've never thought of it that way.


----------



## Platt

Quality of the first 2 matches isn't the best but it improves vastly after that. The shoot is around 11 minutes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Del Rey's "Best on the Indies" set from Smart Mark Video is a must-own set too. Shoot on that is much longer than 11 & 18 minutes, respectively.


----------



## Obfuscation

Is the AIW set you speak of also from Smart Mark? Never knew this was out, actually.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 16*
_Friday, January 24th, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_











*Tickets available at* _http://shinewrestling.com/tickets_
*Watch it live in HD on* _www.WWNLive.com_























*SHINE Championship Match* _- VALKYRIE Collides!_
_Rain defends vs. Ivelisse_

*No Disqualification! Anything Goes!*
_Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter_

_Angelina Love vs. Leah Von Dutch_

_Nevaeh vs. Leva Bates_

_The Debuting Serena Deeb vs. Santana_

_Kimberly w/ Daffney vs. Sojo Bolt_

_Amber O'Neal vs. La Rosa Negra_

*Plus More Featuring -*

_Daff's All Star Squad of Amazing Kong & Solo Darling w/ Daffney_
_Mercedes Martinez_
_Taylor Made_
_Su Yung_
_The S-N-S Express of Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers_
_Heidi Lovelace_



















































First big women's show of the year. 
I can't wait to see Havok v Kay & hopefully Ivelisse winning the SHINE Title.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Would this be a good jumping on point for me for when this eventually gets released on XWT? I'm trying to get into women's wrestling and it appears that jumping on with either SHIMMER or SHINE should be the easiest for me.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Too Far Gone said:


> *Would this be a good jumping on point for me for when this eventually gets released on XWT? I'm trying to get into women's wrestling and it appears that jumping on with either SHIMMER or SHINE should be the easiest for me.*


SHIMMER & SHINE are the two best women's companies, with SHINE the easiest to get considering they're monthly. 
So yes, I'd recommend them to start with. However, SHIMMER has the better wrestling.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 16 Results* ~ _Courtesy of RingBelles Online_

_- The show began with a ten bell salute for Mae Young with the entire roster around ringside. As the wrestlers made their way to the back, Nevaeh and Leva Bates got into a fight._
1. *Kimberly beat Sojo Bolt* with a Samoan Drop.
2. *Amber O’Neal pinned La Rosa Negra* with the Amber Alert.
3. *Mercedes Martinez defeated Su Yung* with the Fisherman Buster.
_- SHINE will hold an 8 team tournament at SHINE 17 on February 28 to crown its first Tag Team Champions_
4. *Serena Deeb beat Santana Garrett* with the Spear.
5. *Amazing Kong pinned Taylor Made* with the Implant Buster.
6. *The Buddy System (Solo Darling & Heidi Lovelace) beat The SNS Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers)*. Lovelace pinned Smothers after a Darling bulldog, following Daffney hitting Jessie Belle in the face with brass knuckles.
7. *Allysin Kay v Jessicka Havok* in a NO DQ Match went to a double knockout.
8. *Nevaeh pinned Leva Bates* with a German Suplex.
9. *Angelina Love beat Leah Von Dutch* with a sunset flip. LVD attacked Love after the bell.
10. *Ivelisse Velez pinned Rain* with the Code Red to win the SHINE Championship. Rain then told Velez that she was no longer part of Valkyrie, and was beaten down by her former stablemates. Havok, O’Neal, Deeb & Love made the save, but Serena then hit Ivelisse over the head with the title belt and joined Valkyrie.



Spoiler


----------



## Even Flow

Was just on the Shimmer forum, looking at the April Shimmer Events thread, where Prazak made mention of some new faces for Shimmer 62 in New Orleans. Then he posted this:






Candice as a regular in Shimmer would be awesome to see.


----------



## PRODIGY

Glad to see Candice is coming to Shimmer.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's about time, Prazak.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

HayleySabin said:


> It's about time, Prazak.


It's a shocker since her name was 'banned' on the SHIMMER a few years ago...


----------



## Obfuscation

Alison Danger probably let time heal those wounds. _(the word is she didn't like her, yada yada)_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU’s 3rd Secret Show*

_Friday, February 7, 2014
@ CZW Academy_

_Jessicka Havok vs. Shanna_

_PLUS… more!_










*CZW & WSU are teaming to present another Deadly Doubleheader on iPPV*

*WSU Mutiny *

_Saturday, February 8, 2014
at Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ!
3:30pm in EST_

This event will also be broadcast LIVE on iPPV at http://www.czwippv.com/

http://thenewwsu.com/

_Already announced:_

*International Dream Match*
_Jessicka Havok vs. Alpha Female_

*Queen & King of the Ring Qualifying Match*
_Shanna & Chris Dickinson vs. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan_

*WSU Tag Team Championship Match*
_Midwest Militia (Allysin Kay & Sassy Stephanie) (C) vs. C.U.N.T.S. (Kimber Lee & Annie Social)_

*WSU Spirit Championship Title vs. Mask Match*
_Marti Belle (C) vs. Ezavel Suena_

*#1 Contender Match *
_LuFisto vs. Athena_

*Uncensored Rules Match*
_Mickie Knuckles vs. Jewells Malone_

*Grudge Match*
_Jenny Rose vs. Veda Scott_

*NWA World Women's Title Match (for the live crowd only)*
_Barbi Hayden (c) vs. Santana Garrett _

_PLUS… Christina Von Eerie, Hania and more!_


*CZW’s 15th Anniversary Show*

_Saturday, February 8, 2014
at Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ!
7:30pm in EST_

_Christina Von Eerie vs. Candice LeRae_


A REALLY good card for WSU, fingers crossed that they all happen since they've had bad luck over the last year or so with injuries/missed flights.

LuFisto vs. Athena :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Secret Show #3 Results* _~ Courtesy of Ringbelles Online_

http://streamwsu.com/

1. _Beyond Wrestling Showcase:_ *Shynron pinned JT Dunn* with a rollup.
2. *Mickie Knuckles pinned Kimber Lee* with a pump handle driver. Jewells Malone made the save after the bell when Knuckles continued to attack Kimber. Malone and Knuckles will meet at Mutiny.
– Barbi Hayden cut a promo, explaining that she was above wrestling on this show, as she was a World Champion now (she’s the NWA World Women’s Champion)
3. *Santana Garrett & Amber O’Neal beat Nevaeh & Christina Von Eerie* when Garrett pinned Von Eerie after a Shining Star Press.
4. *Alpha Female destroyed Barracuda Britney*, leading to…
5. *Alpha Female defeated Jenny Rose* via submission (Full Nelson)
6. *Athena pinned Hania* following an O-Face.
7. _Intergender Match:_ *Candice LeRae pinned Chris Dickinson* following a Ballsplex
8. _WSU World Championship:_ *Jessicka Havok pinned Shanna* with a Demon Drop to retain her championship.

Athena vs Hania was described as an 'AMAZING MATCH'


----------



## Platt

Looks good shame I'll never see it, wish they'd just release these shows on DVD.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Looks good shame I'll never see it, wish they'd just release these shows on DVD.


Same here, all three of these secret shows that they've done look really good but I'm not interested in buying a subscription to their steaming site when I own 95 percent of the content, just to see these shows.


----------



## PRODIGY

Athena returned from injury.:mark: :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Leah Von Dutch wins AIW Absolute Women’s Championship* ~ Ringbelles Online

Leah Von Dutch ended Allysin Kay's 664 day run as AIW Absolute Women’s Champion at AIW's TGIF show yesterday.


----------



## Platt

Hopefully they include that match as a bonus on the next GNO show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Mutiny Results* _~ Courtesy of Ringbelles Online via Dave Muscarella
_

a. _NWA World Women’s Championship:_ *Barbi Hayden (c) pinned Santana Garrett* after a Hayden Halo DDT and feet on the ropes. Hayden also DDT’d Amber O’Neal post match. (DARK)
—
_Actual show start time delayed until 4:30pm EST, but technical issues in the Flyers Skate Zone means that the show may not be broadcast on iPPV – at least initially._
—
1. _WSU Tag Team Championships:_ *Kimber Lee & Annie Social beat Jessicka Havok (subbing for Allysin Kay) & Sassy Stephie (c)* after Havok turned on Stephie and Kimber Lee pinned her – NEW CHAMPS!
– Kimber Lee says that this was a bullshit way to win the Tag Team Titles and offers an open challenge, accepted by Nevaeh & Christina Von Eerie!

2. _WSU Tag Team Championships:_ *Kimber Lee & Annie Social (c) beat Nevaeh & Christina Von Eerie* following a Double Chokeslam from Kimber & Annie on Nevaeh. Von Eerie & Nevaeh had a shoving match afterwards.

3. *Jenny Rose pinned Hania* following a Flying Cross Body. It appeared Hania kicked out at 2, but the referee counted to 3.

4. _WSU Championship #1 Contender:_ *LuFisto pinned Athena* following a Burning Hammer in what was described as a great match which got a standing ovation.

5. _WSU Spirit Title/Title vs Mask:_ *Ezavel Suena beat Marti Belle (c) – NEW CHAMP!* Post match, Suena unmasked anyway, unveiling herself to be Niya, who had previously lost a Loser Leaves WSU match. When Niya attempted to leave through the locker room, several roster members intervened and kicked her out the door.

6. _Uncensored Rules:_ *Mickie Knuckles pinned Jewells Malone *following a pump handle slam through a doll house. Malone got a standing ovation after the match. Described as “insane”.

7. _Queen and King of the Ring Qualifier:_ *Shanna & Chris Dickinson vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan* when Shanna pinned Candice with her feet on the ropes.

8. _WSU World Championship:_ *Jessicka Havok (c) pinned Alpha Female* following the Demon Drop. Sassy Stephie attempted to attack Havok after the match, but is run off by Alpha. Havok and Alpha shook hands.
_– Jessicka Havok vs LuFisto for the WSU World Championship is now set for the Queen and King of the Ring 2014 show._



Sucks that this wasn't broadcast on iPPV(explained in the link), WSU have had shitty luck since Drew took over.

However the show was said to be really good with 3 really impressive matches. 

Dave Muscarella described the Athena/Lufisto as 'not only MOTN, but possibly WSU’s best ever match' as well as Hania/Rose & Knuckles/Malone being really good.

But my main problem is Ezavel Suena/Niya. Why in the hell did they have her win the Spirit Title from Marti Belle? She's lost *THREE* Loser Leaves WSU matches. 
I just hope that this kick starts the Spirit division because they have a nice pool of talent in the mid card at the moment like:

Jenny Rose
Hania
Jewells Malone
Barbi Hayden
Sassy Stephie
Allysin Kay
Cherry Bomb


----------



## Platt

Ugh I can't stand Niya never could. Shame to see Candice and Joey lose hopefully this doesn't mean Candice won't be back.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Ugh I can't stand Niya never could. Shame to see Candice and Joey lose hopefully this doesn't mean Candice won't be back.


They got a 'Please Come Back' chant and DJ Hyde said that he was really impressed by her when she wrestle for CZW a few months ago so fingers crossed she'll be used in the future. And I'm with you on Niya.


----------



## Not Lying

Lufisto vs Athena must have been awesome!
Can't wait for Havok vs Lufisto as well 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY

Athena is awesome. Big fan of the wrestling Goddess.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That WSU show looks amazing. Hopefully it'll be available soon.


----------



## Concrete

Haven't been too high on women's wrestling but every year I find myself getting excited for 2CW's Girls Grand Prix (since I can be there live) BUT I'd like to give it one more college try. Question is who should I try watching and what matches might give me the best feel for the current group of rasslers.


----------



## Dimas75

Concrete said:


> Haven't been too high on women's wrestling but every year I find myself getting excited for 2CW's Girls Grand Prix (since I can be there live) BUT I'd like to give it one more college try. Question is who should I try watching and what matches might give me the best feel for the current group of rasslers.


The best wrestlers currently? Ayaka Hamada, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Kana, Madison Eagles, Mercedes Martinez, Cheerleader Melissa. Those are pretty much the best in the world right now (including WWE/TNA).
Then you also have: Jazz, Saraya Knight, Nicole Matthews, Jessie McKay, Athena, Hailey Hatred, Jessica Havoc, Serena Deeb, Lufisto, Portia Perez, Mia Yim, and Allysin Kay. I am sure i forgot a few names, but these are all the established names in modern wrestling. I didnt include any Japanese names except for the 3 shimmer regulars.

Since you are interested in 2CW, i guess the names most relevant for you are probably Jessica Havoc, Cherry Bomb, Courtney Rush, Allysin Kay, Serena Deeb. All good wrestlers, although not the biggest names in the world.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHINE 5 & 6 are *FINALLY* up for pre-order.


----------



## Even Flow

YES! I'll be ordering them soon.


----------



## Even Flow

57-59 will be released simultaneously to save on shipping. Pre-orders will begin shortly.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I've stated before in this thread that I am a newbie to women's independent wrestling. That being the case, I have never been to a live event either. For the first time ever (as far as I know), there's going to be an indy women's show here in Charlotte, NC. I was thinking about getting tickets to this event to give it a shot, but I wanted to get some opinions first regarding the quality of wrestler's that will be there and what to expect at an independent women's wrestling show. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.highspots.com/p/qoc-032114.html

Highspots.com Presents Queens of Combat

Featuring:

Sojo Bolt
Taeler Hendrix
Kimberly
Neveah
Leva Bates
Amber O'Neal
Mickie Knuckles
"Hardcore" Heather Owens
Amanda Rodriquez
More to be announced!*


----------



## Even Flow

57-59 are available for pre-order. Mid-march is when Prazak is looking to ship all 3.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Too Far Gone said:


> *I've stated before in this thread that I am a newbie to women's independent wrestling. That being the case, I have never been to a live event either. For the first time ever (as far as I know), there's going to be an indy women's show here in Charlotte, NC. I was thinking about getting tickets to this event to give it a shot, but I wanted to get some opinions first regarding the quality of wrestler's that will be there and what to expect at an independent women's wrestling show. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/p/qoc-032114.html
> 
> Highspots.com Presents Queens of Combat
> 
> Featuring:
> 
> Sojo Bolt
> Taeler Hendrix
> Kimberly
> Neveah
> Leva Bates
> Amber O'Neal
> Mickie Knuckles
> "Hardcore" Heather Owens
> Amanda Rodriquez
> More to be announced!*


That a pretty good list of wrestlers. I've seen them all wrestle except Heather Owens but I'm a fan of Mickie Knuckles and Taeler Hendrix in particular.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 17*
_Friday, February 28th, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL
Watch it Live in HD on_ www.WWNLive.com

_Ticket Info:_

_VIP Stage - Includes a signed limited edition SHINE 16 poster autographed by the entire SHINE 15 Roster - $50
First Row Reserved - $30
GA - $15
Buy Tickets at:_ http://shinewrestling.com/tickets




















_SHINE Championship Match_
*Ivelisse defends vs. Mercedes Martinez*

*Serena Deeb of VALKYRIE w/ April Hunter vs. Angelina Love*

_The first ever SHINE Tag Team Champions will be crowned in a one night-eight team tournament!_

_First Round Matches -_

*Bracket A*

*Made in Sin of Alliysin Kay & Taylor Made with April Hunter vs. The West Coast Connection of Tracy Taylor & Su Yung*

*Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine vs. The Buddy System of Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling with Daffney*

*Bracket B*

*Kimber Bomb of Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs. Lucha Sisters of Leva & Mia Yim*

*The S-N-S Express of Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers with Nevaeh vs. MsEERIE of MsChif & Christina Von Eerie*

_Plus Tournament Semi-Finals & Finals!_




















































I'm going for Leva/Yim or Made in Sin to be the first champions.
I also haven't got a clue why MsChif was announced since she's pregnant.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 17 Results* _~ Courtesy of Ringbelles Online_

_SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament Quarter Finals:_
1. *Made In Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made) beat The West Coast Connection (Tracy Taylor & Su Yung)*. Taylor pinned Su with the Seventh Deadly.
2. *The SNS Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers) defeated MsEerie (Christina Von Eerie & MsChif)*. Stephie pinned Von Eerie with the Kiss My Sass.
3. *The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling) bested Legendary (Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka)*. Lovelace pinned Wine following a slingshot into a Daffney punch to the face.
4. *The Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva Bates) beat The Kimber Bombs (Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee)*. Yim pinned Lee with a package piledriver.
_Non Tournament:_
5. *Serena Deeb defeated Angelina Love* with the spear.
_SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament Semi Finals:_
6. *Made In Sin beat The Buddy System*. Taylor pinned Solo after the Seventh Deadly.
7. *The Lucha Sisters defeated The SNS Express*. Yim pinned Smothers with a 450 splash.
_SHINE Championship:_
8. *Ivelisse Velez defeated Mercedes Martinez* with the Code Red to retain the SHINE Championship. Valkyrie hit the ring to attack Velez but Martinez made the save. Mercedes and Ivelisse shook hands afterwards.
_SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament Final:_
9. *The Lucha Sisters beat Made In Sin* to win the SHINE Tag Team Championship. Yim pinned Kay with a Quebrada.


----------



## PRODIGY

The Lucha Sisters ftw!:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Expected finals. Nothing wrong w/that. Plenty of room to grow w/the Lucha Sisters vs Made in Sin feud for the rest of the year. Bates & Yim had good chemistry as opponents so I'm down for them as a team.


----------



## Even Flow

Barbi Hayden & Candice LeRae have both been confirmed for Shimmer 62 in New Orleans. 

Plus the main event will be Cheerleader Melissa vs LuFisto in a 2/3 falls, 90 minute time limit match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Prazak going that ROH route of garbage time limit shit. It better not go anywhere near that length.


----------



## Platt

I can't see it going anywhere near that long unless they're planning to bring a vastly reduced roster.


----------



## Dimas75

The 90-minute time limit is probably only there for the show and the actual match probably wont get past 60 minutes. Although its a 2/3 falls match, and if anyone can keep the match interesting for 90 minutes its Melissa and Lufisto.

Mercedes Martinez and Lexxus had that 73 minutes match in WSU, and while the match was good, 73 minutes was just way too long. It was only that long so they could set a record for longest womens match. I hope SHIMMER isnt going to repeat that for the sake of setting a record.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indie companies doing this is so gash. Hard-on for duration is a terrible fixation.


----------



## Not Lying

Shit I'm really scared Melissa is going to loose her title ..I really really hope not,I want to see at least 1 time Mschif vs Cheerleader Melissa for the title ( and it would be so epic if Mschif puts her career on the line, I can see her retiring soon having a baby and being in the late 30's and all) 

Melissa and Lufisto should be fantastic, Lufisto is such a fighter, I'm surprised she's even accepting to do a long match considering everything she's been trough ( heart condition and all), I will be marking out for that match, hoping to see at least 1 burning hammer and 1 kudo driver  

This just reminded me,I really wish we would have gotten Rebecca Knox vs Daizee Haze in that 60min ironwoman match, ***** epicness.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Hey guys, wanted to ask ya'll for a bit of insight here. 

Last time I bought a womens wrestling DVD was back in the days of WOW: Women of Wrestling. (Anybody remember that? ECW arena?)

Anyhoozle, Was thinking about getting into Shine, Shimmer or Women Superstars Uncensored. 

Was wondering what you guys would recommend for me. I'm more into characters and story lines. I dig good wrestling but I prefer faster paced matches, body slams, suplexs, that kind of thing. I like matt wrestling as a spice but wouldn't wanna see people wrist locking or rolling around on the mat for 30 minutes. 

Based on what very little I heard I thought Shine might be for me. But I think their next release is gonna be a tourney? If so , I'd reckon I'd skip that. More into traditional shows. Hate tournaments. 

Shimmer has a good rep but I fear it's might be too Ring of Honorish? Forgive me if I'm wrong, I've heard very little of these companies. 

And women's Superstars Uncensored looks cool. There appears to be a tag team called CUNTS in it. Was thinking I might have to check out that mess. 

Anyway, any help at all would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, both SHIMMER & Shine have their characters, but both promotions are mostly filled w/wrestling and not much else. Doesn't mean the feuds aren't good, however. Shine has good hype videos building towards every show that can give you a bit more. Specifically, Leva Bates. Who's best aspect is her detail to building towards matches.

btw, b/c this is a better thread to make the mention, your problems w/Smart Mark Video isn't why I gave the Hayley face. It was to acknowledge the the attempt to give Chikara a watch. Yeah, that's right. :hayley1


----------



## Dimas75

RoosterSmith said:


> Was thinking about getting into Shine, Shimmer or Women Superstars Uncensored.
> 
> Was wondering what you guys would recommend for me. I'm more into characters and story lines. I dig good wrestling but I prefer faster paced matches, body slams, suplexs, that kind of thing. I like matt wrestling as a spice but wouldn't wanna see people wrist locking or rolling around on the mat for 30 minutes.


Pretty much all the big names in womens wrestling have a 'character', it has been like that for many years, its not a situation where every guy looks the same, wears black pants and has the same moveset. Naturally there are a few names that are kinda bland, but they are the minority.

Storylines is hard to do when you dont have a weekly or monthly show, but they do their best. WSU used to have the best storylines, but they arent as accessable as they used to be. But they seem to improve again lately. SHINE is your best choice for storylines since their have a show through iPPV regularly.

The best wrestling however is still in SHIMMER, they have the top names from the USA, Canada, Australia, Japan and Europe. Sometimes the other promotions have one of the topnames as well, but none have as many as SHIMMER all on the same show. And you dont really have to worry about 30 minute matches filled with armdrags. Modern womens wrestling is very fastpaced and has lots of spots in it, in a way its like early ROH/TNA style, or a present day PWG. But on a show like SHIMMER you have a lot of variety, when you have someone like Kana in the ring you know there are going to be kicks and submission moves, with Lufisto or Leva Bates you can expect some comedy, and someone like Sweet Saraya is an oldschool heel. So dont worry about a show filled with 3 hours of armdrags


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*AIW's Girls Night Out 11 & 12*

_Saturday, March 29 at 3:00pm in EDT
Cleveland Turners S.T.V. in Cleveland, Ohio
https://www.facebook.com/Aiwrestling
http://www.aiwrestling.com/_

*TICKETS:*

_VIP Front Row Combo Packs can be purchased in advance online for $40. They include a guaranteed front row seat for both events, as well as admission to the meet & greet between events. GA seating is also available at $20 for each event. Advanced tickets can be purchased in our store online, http://shop.aiwrestling.com!_










*AIW presents GIRLS NIGHT OUT 11 & 12 on Saturday March 29th, 2014! This event will take place at the legendary Turners Hall in Cleveland, OH! Turners is located at 7325 Guthrie Ave., at the corner of Guthrie and 73rd. Girls Night Out 11 will begin at 3:00 PM. At the conclusion, there will be a meet & greet for VIP ticketholders only, followed by Girls Night Out 12!*

*AIW's Girls Night Out 11*










































































*AIW's Girls Night Out 12*


















_Plus much more to be added after GNO11!_



Shanna was suppose to wrestle Veda Scott on GNO11 & Hania on GNO12 but she was pulled this morning so wont be at the show.

I was looking forward to Hania v Shanna but Mia/Athena, Hania/Kimberlee, Dutch/Kay & Yim/Jasmin should be good.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Cool beans. Thanks guys. 

Guess I was hoping for more distinction in the products. Kind of a way to narrow the field down a bit. 

Reckon I might go with WSU, as it's very accessable with Smart Mark Video. 



HayleySabin said:


> Well, both SHIMMER & Shine have their characters, but both promotions are mostly filled w/wrestling and not much else. Doesn't mean the feuds aren't good, however. Shine has good hype videos building towards every show that can give you a bit more. Specifically, Leva Bates. Who's best aspect is her detail to building towards matches.
> 
> btw, b/c this is a better thread to make the mention, your problems w/Smart Mark Video isn't why I gave the Hayley face. It was to acknowledge the the attempt to give Chikara a watch. Yeah, that's right. :hayley1


Leva Bates. I'll have to look her up. 

Should have known about Hayley, she's not the type.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't mind WSU, but they're easily the weakest of the bunch I'd say.

Here's one of my favorites from Leva:


----------



## sXeMope

IWA Mid-South is having a QOTDM tournament this year in June (Allegedly. It's been announced but who knows if it will happen). First two names announced are Heidi Lovelace and Hudson Envy. Not really sure how logical it is to run a QOTDM tournament in this age. I really can't think of any girls who do deathmatches. Only girls I can think of are Mickie Knuckles and Rachel Summerlynn and who knows if they'd do it. I don't think Rachel ever even did it extensively..


----------



## Platt

QOTDM never really worked when they first did it and with death matches in general becoming less of a thing I can't see the logic in doing it now. I guess if CVE was willing she'd be a good choice, she certainly did a good job with MASADA. Crazy Mary Dobson would be another likely choice.

Pretty sure Rachel is retired now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hudson Envy is plenty obvious. Lovelace is a bit of a surprise, despite all the insane stiff stuff she's taken in the ring throughout her career thus far. Deathmatches tho. Completely different ballpark.

If it does go down, CVE should be a lock. You'd think that, right?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

HayleySabin said:


> Hudson Envy is plenty obvious. Lovelace is a bit of a surprise, despite all the insane stiff stuff she's taken in the ring throughout her career thus far. Deathmatches tho. Completely different ballpark.
> 
> If it does go down, CVE should be a lock. You'd think that, right?




I wouldn't be shocked to see Jewells Malone in it either, she's been doing a lot of really hardcore stuff lately too.


----------



## Platt

Surely the favorite would have to be


----------



## RoosterSmith

Man, Lady Deathmatches seem wild. 

From what I gather though, there isn't a great deal of interest from women wrestlers to do this kind of thing. Mary Dobson, obviously. But I've only seen her compete with dudes in that kind of match.


----------



## sXeMope

I never got the appeal of womens deathmatches tbh. Just seems really weird and sleazy unless it's a "different" type of girl like Mickie Knuckles.

On a related note: Anyone else ever hear the story of a girl working a QOTDM while pregnant? Can't recall who it was though. Pretty crazy if true.

Any reason as to why Shanna isn't at GNO?


----------



## Obfuscation

I see it being no different than men doing it. If they're willing, let 'em play w/fire.

I'd make a Shanna joke about her being terrible, but I'll pass. _*see what I did?*_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

sXeMope said:


> I never got the appeal of womens deathmatches tbh. Just seems really weird and sleazy unless it's a "different" type of girl like Mickie Knuckles.
> 
> On a related note: Anyone else ever hear the story of a girl working a QOTDM while pregnant? Can't recall who it was though. Pretty crazy if true.


Yeah, I think it was Misty Heat in the 2007 QOTDM. She wrestled a Barbed Wire Ropes & Barbed Wire Ladder Death Match v Roxie Cotton.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*AIW Girls Night Out 11 & 12 Results *Courtesy of Ringbelleonline via Dave Muscarella

_*Girls Night Out 11*_

1. *Jasmin pinned Angelus Layne* with a swinging neckbreaker.
2. *Thunderkitty defeated Marti Belle* with a sleeper hold.
3. *Sassy Stephie beat Kaela* with the Kiss My Sass.
4. *Kimber Lee defeated Hania* with a combination shoulderbreaker/piledriver.
5. *Nikki Storm pinned Angel Dust* following two Eyes of the Storm.
6. *Veda Scott beat Kay Lee Ray* with a Snapmare Driver.
7. *Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace beat Seleziya Sparx & Jenny Rose*. Lovelace pinned Sparx with a Codebreaker.
8. *Allysin Kay made Leah Von Dutch* tap out to a Gogoplata to become the Undisputed AIW Women’s Champion.










*Girls Night Out 12*

1. *Athena pinned Mia Yim* following the O-Face.*
2. *Thunderkitty pinned Sassy Stephie* with a rollup counter to the Kiss My Sass.
3. *Angel Dust won a Four Way Dance over Angelus Lane, Kaela & Marti Belle* by pinning Belle following a Lungblower.
4. *Kay Lee Ray defeated Kimber Lee* with a Swanton Bomb.
5. *Nikki Storm pinned Hania* with the Eye of the Storm.
6. *Veda Scott pinned Leah Von Dutch* with a Saito Suplex after a miscue from The Duke.
7. *Mia Yim beat Jasmin* with a Phoenix Splash.
8. *Seleziya Sparx pinned Jenny Rose* with an Ocean Cyclone Suplex.
9. *The Jollyville Fuck-Its beat Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace* to retain the AIW Tag Team Championships when T-Money used the pounce on Heidi.
10. *Athena pinned Allysin Kay* for the AIW Women’s Championship in a No DQ, Falls Count Anywhere Match after she hit Kay with an Exploder Suplex through a table. *NEW CHAMP!*










*Some Notes:*


Pretty bad snow storm during this show, so attendance may have been affected by that. There was roughly 60 or so people there for both shows.

Both Shanna & Mickie Knuckles pulled out of the GNO weekend

Athena arrived very late due to the snow storm wrecking havok with the incoming flights, so her match vs Mia Yim was the first match of GNO 12, even though it will be included with GNO 11.

Yim v Athena/Hania v Nikki Storm/KLR v Kimber Lee & Kay v Athena were said to be really good matches as was Jasmin v Yim

Athena Yay!


----------



## sXeMope

Sucks to see such a low attendance rate, especially for these cards. Probably two of the best shows in GNO history going by the people booked. Looking forward to seeing both shows, though I'm not a huge fan of Athena winning the title. Way too excited to see Heidi take the Pounce.

Any word on why Mickie pulled out? Saw that PWP posted on Twitter that Shanna was for personal reasons.


----------



## Obfuscation

AIW catching that Dragon Gate booking fever. Beyond other worldly lengthy reign ended followed by massive hot potato w/the strap. Got no objections w/Athena winning the gold. Series of matches vs Kay has my interest. Less than appealing attendance sounds about right, tbf.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*RAY & LEON* make their return to *SHIMMER* at our tapings on APRIL 12th & 13th in Berwyn, IL~! Here's a look at them in action from 2012.
[FULL MATCH]


----------



## Dimas75

sXeMope said:


> I never got the appeal of womens deathmatches tbh. Just seems really weird and sleazy unless it's a "different" type of girl like Mickie Knuckles.


Megumi Kudo in FMW had 'model looks', could outwrestle most men and did the extreme stuff as well. Although i have to admit that she is probably one of the exceptions.


----------



## Groovemachine

Can anyone recommend me some good Hikaru Shida matches? I hear she's the next big up-and-comer in Japan, and she's coming over to the UK for 4FW in October so I'm keen to do my homework.


----------



## Not Lying

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *RAY & LEON* make their return to *SHIMMER* at our tapings on APRIL 12th & 13th in Berwyn, IL~! Here's a look at them in action from 2012.
> [FULL MATCH]


One of the best matches in SHIMMER HISTORY !
Great I'm looking forward to them!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Shimmer Women Athletes presents*
*SHIMMER 62* ~ Live on IPPV
_Saturday, April 5th, 2014
McAlister Auditorium at Tulane University
6823 St. Charles Avenue
New Orleans, LA 70118
3 PM CST Belltime_

*Tickets on sale at* _www.WWNLive.com/NOLA_

or by calling _267-638-6583_

*Watch it Live on* _www.WWNLive.com_

_Already Signed -_

_SHIMMER Championship Match - 2 Out of 3 Falls - 90 Minute Time Limit_
*Cheerleader Melissa defends vs. LuFisto*

*- SHIMMER Tag Team Champions 3G of Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa
- Madison Eagles
- Nicole Matthews
- Athena
- Mercedes Martinez
- Mia Yim
- Heidi Lovelace
- Leva Bates
- Nikki Storm
- Kay Lee Ray
- Kimber Lee
- Veda Scott
- SHINE Champion - Ivelisse Velez
- Candice LeRae
- Plus many others to be announced!*

*Tickets:*
_1st Row Reserved Ringside: $100 - SOLD OUT
2nd Row Reserved Ringside: $75
3rd Row Reserved Ringside: $50 - SOLD OUT
VIP FLoor (Rows 1-10): $35
General Admission FLoor (Rows 11+): $25_

Barbi Hayden was suppose to make her SHIMMER debut but missed her flight, fingers crossed she's at next weekends shows.

But Ivelisse debuting for SHIMMER! :mark:


----------



## Platt

Nevermind Ivelisse, Candice LeRae :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER 62 Results* *via RingbellesOnline*

1. *Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh defeated Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling*. Stephie pinned Darling with a double-team spinebuster.
2. *Leva Bates pinned Veda Scott* with a Pepsi Plunge.
3. *Kay Lee Ray beat Vanessa Kraven* with a sunset flip.
4. *Ivelisse Velez pinned Kimber Lee* with the Code Red.
5. *Athena defeated Candice LeRae* with the O Face.
_- NCW Femmes Fatales International Championship_
6. *Mercedes Martinez beat Courtney Rush* with a Saito Suplex.
7. *Nikki Storm pinned Thunderkitty* with the Perfect Storm.
8. *Hikaru Shida beat Evie* with a running knee to the face.
_- SHIMMER Tag Team Championship_
9. *Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa defeated Nicole Matthews & Madison Eagles* to retain the titles. Skater pinned Matthews following The Hangover.
_- SHIMMER Championship – 2 out of 3 falls_
10. *Cheerleader Melissa beat LuFisto* to retain the title.
- LuFisto won the first fall with a Mangalizer.
- Melissa won the second fall with an Air Raid Crash.
- Melissa won the third fall after interference from Mercedes Martinez, who hit LuFisto with the Femmes Fatales International title belt.


OMG Shida did a giant swing!

SHIDA!!!


























Madison Eagles :mark:










Lufisto Cannonball!










Curb Stomp


























Gifs courtesy of SenorLARIATO


----------



## Obfuscation

Leva Bates vs Veda Scott. holy SHIT; it's almost too much. :banderas

and a Pepsi Plunge to end the match. No words.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Ivelisse Velez/Kimber Lee, Athena/Candice LeRae & Hikaru Shida/Evie have ALL been great. Such an awesome show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to love it when the bookers stick a stiff Japanese worker vs a petite, underdog type. Shida vs Evie may have Kana vs McKay levels of "this is kind of wrong, but oh so right" behind it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^ Sooo right! Loved it.

Main Event was a little bit of a let down to be honest but I really didn't expect Lufisto to win to be fair.


----------



## Obfuscation

How long did it go? I hope not too much. Keep it in the realm of where it should be - and have both show up willing to work hard - and it should be worth a look.


----------



## Not Lying

What were the misses for Lufisto/Melissa? 

I love both the NCW I and SHIMMER Volume 20 matches between the two, and thought they had great chemistry, plus I heard good stuff from the volume 60 match as well..

seems like a great show anw, hope they were able to attract new viewers 

edit : Melissa retaining is awesome :mark: I know a lot of people on the SHIMMER board are kinda of "bored" of her or think her wrestling has regressed, but I can't help but still love this woman,there's a huge possibility I could stop watching SHIMMER when she retires

the diva-dirt review hyped me to get the dvd asap

http://www.diva-dirt.com/2014/04/05/live-coverage-shimmer-62/


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

HayleySabin said:


> How long did it go? I hope not too much. Keep it in the realm of where it should be - and have both show up willing to work hard - and it should be worth a look.


Just under an hour I think, it was probably suppose to go longer but the show started late so it was likely cut.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hutz

glad to hear there was a reason it got cut down. Knew they would get all obnoxious in going to lengths they shouldn't.


----------



## sXeMope

Question: How is Shimmer when it comes to DVD releases? Are they out in a somewhat timely manner? I notice that Vol. 59 is the most recent release which was in October but I really have no idea when it was released, or when Vol.60/61 occurred so I don't have a good measuring stick so to speak.

IWA Mid-South is bringing in Ludark Shaitan from Mexico for their QOTDM tournament. Never seen her work before but Necro Butcher apparently recommended her so she must be good. Plus I kind of have a thing for girls in masks (Which is quite weird and probably unhealthy).:lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

sXeMope said:


> Question: How is Shimmer when it comes to DVD releases? Are they out in a somewhat timely manner? I notice that Vol. 59 is the most recent release which was in October but I really have no idea when it was released, or when Vol.60/61 occurred so I don't have a good measuring stick so to speak.
> 
> IWA Mid-South is bringing in Ludark Shaitan from Mexico for their QOTDM tournament. Never seen her work before but Necro Butcher apparently recommended her so she must be good. Plus I kind of have a thing for girls in masks (Which is quite weird and probably unhealthy).:lol


SHIMMER DVD's take about 5/6 months to be released, which does sound like a long time but they are done by WWN who also film SHINE/EVOLVE/DGUSA.

But compare that to SHINE who have filmed 17 DVD's and have only just released SHINE 6 and it doesn't seem that long..


----------



## Not Lying

Looking forward to SHIMMER, Hope we get an Ivelisse vs Melissa


----------



## Saintpat

I went to the DGUSA show and we got there about 2 hours early and they let us in to watch the Cheerleader Melissa-Lufisto match, which had just started.

I was very impressed with both, and with the match psychology. Also saw Ivelesse's match on the DGUSA show, she's good but not yet in Melissa's league IMO. Certainly projects a lot of personality and is good in the ring, but not as ... I don't know, smooth or natural might be the best word.


----------



## Not Lying

Saintpat said:


> I went to the DGUSA show and we got there about 2 hours early and they let us in to watch the Cheerleader Melissa-Lufisto match, which had just started.
> 
> I was very impressed with both, and with the match psychology. Also saw Ivelesse's match on the DGUSA show, she's good but not yet in Melissa's league IMO. Certainly projects a lot of personality and is good in the ring, but not as ... I don't know, smooth or natural might be the best word.


Melissa was the best in the world IMO from 2008-2010 in my opinion, I stopped watching wrestling for a while after that but I think even now she still holds up as one of the best, but Ivelisse is pretty great from what I've seen of her in Shine and TNA,She's very athletic, has a great look, can play a tough babyface that rises for the challenge, would like to see her give her best vs a bully Melissa, she has a long way to go and improve, but she's still young I suppose.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ivelisse is still poor. She suffers from what I like to dub "MVP syndrome". Watch some MVP matches & then watch her's. You'll catch on.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Hype Video for this weekends SHIMMER show's


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*THIS WEEKEND IN BERWYN! SHIMMER 63-66!*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES returns to live action in the Chicago area this weekend! The events will be held at the *Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL*. *SHIMMER 63 & 64* takes place this *Saturday, April 12th*. Bell time on Saturday is 2pm Central. *SHIMMER 65 & 66* takes place this *Sunday, April 13th*. Bell time on Sunday is 1pm Central. Two full length DVDs in the SHIMMER series will be filmed during each day of taping, with an intermission (and a meet & greet with the stars) in between. The events are suitable for all ages.

The main event for SHIMMER 63 tomorrow afternoon has been signed! It will feature SHIMMER Champion *CHEERLEADER MELISSA & "The Latina Sensation" MERCEDES MARTINEZ* taking on the tandem of *"Super Hardcore Anime" LUFISTO & "The World Famous" KANA*! Don't miss SHIMMER 63 tomorrow afternoon, with a 2pm start time!

You still have time to secure tickets for this weekend's events in advance, to guarantee seating on the chance of a sellout. Tickets can be purchased online at http://www.SHIMMERwrestling.com and will also be available (while they last) at the door on the day of each event. If you are unable to place an online ticket order, but would like to guarantee your seats in advance, please give us a call at 630-776-9356 with your specific seating request and we will be of assistance! We don't want anyone to get shut out of seeing this weekend's shows in person.

We have just a couple of front row reserved seats available for this weekend's shows. They are $80 per full day of taping. If interested, E-mail [email protected] right away and let us know, or call 630-776-9356. First come, first served on these last couple of front row seats!

Some second row reserved tickets are still available for this weekend's events, at a cost of $40 per full day of taping. Only a handful of second row seats remain available, so act fast! Obtaining second row reserved tickets means you don't have to be in line early this weekend and fight for a seat in the second row... you are guaranteed a numbered, assigned seat, which will be waiting for you at any time you choose to arrive.

General admission tickets are also still available for both days, at a cost of just $20 per full day of taping. The general admission seating is not assigned/numbered. Those seats are up for grabs as soon as doors open each day.

You can check out a hype video (edited by Brad Peterson) previewing this weekend's SHIMMER events at the YouTube link below.






Over thirty of the top female professional wrestlers from around the world will be a part of the festivities! Some of the talent confirmed for participation in this weekend's events include: *SHIMMER Champion Cheerleader Melissa, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions "The Global Green Gangsters" Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa, "The World Famous" Kana, Madison Eagles, "Super Hardcore Anime" LuFisto, "The Latina Sensation" Mercedes Martinez, "The Canadian Ninjas" Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews, "The Wrestling Goddess" Athena, Hikaru Shida, Saraya Knight, Mia Yim, Leva Bates,* the high flying masked duo of *Ray & Leon* from Japan, *Courtney Rush, Evie, Jessicka Havok, Yumi Ohka, Kimber Lee, Cherry Bomb, Heidi Lovelace, Nevaeh, Veda Scott, Melanie Cruise, Rhia O'Reilly, Thunderkitty, Nikki Storm, Christina Von Eerie, Kay Lee Ray, Taylor Made, Marti Belle,* and more!

In addition to the SHIMMER events on Saturday & Sunday this weekend, our friends at AAW will also feature SHIMMER stars on their event tonight, Friday, April 11th, at the Berwyn Eagles Club. Saraya Knight, Heidi Lovelace, Athena, Jessicka Havok, and Nevaeh will all be in action. Bell time is 7:45pm. Visit AAWrestling.com for more information on tonight's AAW event. Tickets will be available during intermission.

We will also have several fan gatherings this week in addition to the shows in Berwyn. Join the wrestlers and your fellow fans at Paisans Pizzeria & Bar as well as Lisa Marie Varon's (formerly Victoria of WWE) Squared Circle restaurant!


Saturday, April 12th: 9pm until closing 
Paisans Pizzeria & Bar (6226 W. Ogden Ave. in Berwyn) 
SHIMMER 63 & 64 After Party!

Sunday, April 13th: 8pm until 10pm 
Paisans Pizzeria & Bar (6226 W. Ogden Ave. in Berwyn) 
SHIMMER 65 & 66 After Party!

Sunday, April 13th: 10pm until closing 
The Squared Circle (2418 N. Ashland Ave. in Chicago) 
Official SHIMMER Weekend Wrap Party!

*RAY & LEON RETURN TO THE TAG TEAM RANKS THIS WEEKEND!*










The Berwyn events this weekend will feature the long awaited return of the masked duo *RAY & LEON* from Japan! We've posted a free match from their 2012 visit on YouTube at the link below. Post it on your favorite wrestling message boards to help spread the word! Ray & Leon rejoin the SHIMMER tag team ranks this weekend!






Join us live this weekend in Berwyn! Beeeee there!!!


LuFisto & Kana vs. Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez has been announced for the SHIMMER 63 volume main event.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volumes 63-64 Results via RingBellesOnline*

_SPARKLE_

a. *Angelus Layne pinned Mary Lee Rose* with a TKO.
b. *Angie Skye & Stacy Shadows beat Diana Hall & Pink Flash Kira.* Skye pinned Kira with the Hard Goodbye.

_SHIMMER Volume 63_

1. *Evie defeated Rhia O’Reilly* with a double stomp in a Tree of Woe.
2. *Nevaeh pinned Christina Von Eerie* with a Death Valley Driver.
3. Jessicka Havok defeated Kay Lee Ray with a chokeslam from the top rope.
4. *Courtney Rush makes Marti Belle* tap out to a Sharpshooter.
5. *Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb beat Leva Bates & Veda Scott.* Scott was pinned following a Codebreaker/German Suplex combination.
6. *Madison Eagles made Heidi Lovelace* tap out to an STF.
7. *Saraya Knight pinned Tomoka Nakagawa* with an Inverted DDT following a distraction from Rhia O’Reilly.
8. *Yumi Ohka defeated Athena* with a Tiger Suplex and running Yakuza Kick.
9. *Ray & Leon beat Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews.* Both Ninjas were pinned following a moonsault by Ray and a Senton Bomb by Leon.
10. *Kellie Skater pinned Nikki Storm* with the International Incident.
11. *Mia Yim defeated Hikaru Shida* with a Package Piledriver.
12. *LuFisto & Kana beat Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez.* LuFisto pinned Melissa with the Burning Hammer.

_SHIMMER Volume 64_

1. *Athena pinned Cherry Bomb* with the O-Face.
2. *Melanie Cruise beat Kay Lee Ray & Nikki Storm* in a 3-way. Cruise pinned Ray following a Tombstone Piledriver.
3. *Heidi Lovelace beat Angie Skye* with a Frog Splash.
4. *Saraya Knight & Rhia O’Reilly defeated Leva Bates & Veda Scott.* O’Reilly pinned Bates with the Rhiajustment after Scott walked out on her partner. Allison Danger tries to stop a post-match beatdown but is held back.
5. *Christina Von Eerie pinned Marti Belle* with a stranglehold lungblower.
6. *LuFisto made Nevaeh* tap out to an inverted Indian Deathlock.
_- Afterwards, LuFisto got the microphone, challenged Melissa to another title match and refused to leave until she got it. Melissa responded that in order to get another shot, LuFisto will have to start from the bottom like she had to. Acting as mediator, Danger agreed with Melissa’s point, but declared that she will have to defend the title on Volume 64 against Yumi Ohka._
7. *Courtney Rush beat Evie, Nicole Matthews & Madison Eagles* in a 4-way. Eagles (accidentally) kicked Matthews in the head and Rush pinned Nicole with a T-Bone Suplex.
_- Matthews and Eagles argue after the match but Portia Perez convinced them to bury the hatchet so they can all turn their attention to Rush. The trio then go after Courtney and Evie, but a chair-swinging Heidi Lovelace made the save._
8. *Kana made Thunderkitty* tap out to a crucifix armbar.
_- Mia Yim is interviewed. She says she wants to be SHIMMER Champion but Mercedes Martinez says she’s not worthy of facing Melissa._
9. *Hikaru Shida pinned Kimber Lee* with a top rope hurricanrana followed by a Three Count (running knee).
_- Amber Gertner tries to interview LuFisto but she’s sent away, upset at being called unworthy to be SHIMMER Champion. Saraya Knight then shows up to offer LuFisto advice on how to get a title shot but LuFisto walks away._
10. *Mia Yim beat Mercedes Martinez* with an inside cradle.
_SHIMMER Tag Team Championship_
11. *Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) beat Ray & Leon* to retain the titles. Nakagawa pinned Ray with the 120% Schoolboy.
_SHIMMER Championship_
12. *Cheerleader Melissa (c) pinned Yumi Ohka* with an Air Raid Crash to retain the title. LuFisto tried to interfere on Ohka’s behalf but Yumi refused her help and delivered a Yakuza Kick to her. The pair brawled after the bell.


----------



## Even Flow

12. LuFisto & Kana beat Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez. LuFisto pinned Melissa with the Burning Hammer.

No Candice LeRae either


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES presents *SHIMMER 65 & 66* today, *Sunday, April 13th*, at the *Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL*. Bell time is 1pm Central. Two full length DVDs in the SHIMMER series will be filmed today at the Eagles Club, with an intermission (and a meet & greet with the stars) in between. The events are suitable for all ages.

Already signed this afternoon in Berwyn...

****SHIMMER Championship Match***
(Champion) CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. MIA YIM

***SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Match***
(Champions) KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA vs. SARAYA KNIGHT & RHIA O'REILLY

***Grudge Match #1***
"Super Hardcore Anime" LUFISTO vs. YUMI OHKA

***Grudge Match #2***
LEVA BATES vs. VEDA SCOTT

***Tag Team Action***
RAY & LEON vs. KIMBER LEE & CHERRY BOMB

***First Time Ever***
HIKARU SHIDA vs. "Latina Sensation" MERCEDES MARTINEZ

Plus KANA, ATHENA, NIKKI STORM, JESSICKA HAVOK, NEVAEH, KAY LEE RAY, EVIE, HEIDI LOVELACE, COURTNEY RUSH, PORTIA PEREZ, NICOLE MATTHEWS, CHRISTINA VON EERIE, MELANIE CRUISE, and more!*

Advance tickets can still be purchased at _http://www.SHIMMERwrestling.com_ to be claimed at the door this afternoon.

Join us in Berwyn! 1pm!



Madison Eagles broke her wrist in her match v Heidi on Volume 63, so may not be working today's shows.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHIMMER Volume 65 & 66 Results via RingBellesOnline

_SPARKLE_

a. *Pink Flash Kira pinned Angelus Layne* with a victory roll.
b. *Alex Bernadino & Markus Crane defeated The Archangel and Moondog Bernard*. Crane pinned Archangel with a knee lift/Cutthroat Lightning Spiral combination.
c. *Mary Lee Rose made Stacy Shadows* tap out to a rocking horse.

_SHIMMER Volume 65_

_- A video promo showed Thunderkitty at a bar where she gets a call from her agent booking her for tonight, but balks at the 80% agents’ fee._
1. *Veda Scott pinned Leva Bates* with a tights-assisted inside cradle.
_- Nicole Matthews and Portia Perez come out, with Matthews challenging Madison Eagles to a rematch. Eagles comes out in a sling, with Nicole claiming that Madison is ducking her. Courtney Rush, Evie and Heidi Lovelace came out to challenge them to a 6-woman match and to find a partner to replace Eagles. Portia replied that they can find someone better than her._
2. *Christina Von Eerie beat Angie Skye* with a stranglehold lung blower.
3. *Thunderkitty pinned The Spider Lady* with a small package.
_- Amber Gertner interviewed LuFisto, who says she had the best intentions when she came out to help Yumi Ohka in her match against Cheerleader Melissa. Saraya Knight interrupts and tells LuFisto that she’s going about things the wrong way._
4. *Courtney Rush, Evie & Heidi Lovelace beat Portia Perez, Nicole Matthews & Jessicka Havok.* Lovelace pinned Perez with an O’Connor Roll after avoiding a wrench attack.
5. *Kana made Nikki Storm* tap out the the Kana Lock.
_SHIMMER Tag Team Championship_
6. *Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) beat Saraya Knight & Rhia O’Reilly* to retain the title. Nakagawa pinned O’Reilly following The Hangover. Saraya gave a death glare to Rhia for accidentally knocking her off the apron in the closing moments of the match.
7. *Yumi Ohka pinned LuFisto* with a running Yakuza Kick. Saraya came out during the match cradling Pegaboo, and then pulled her head off after the match, leading to a brawl between LuFisto and Knight.
8. *Ray & Leon beat Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb*. Both were pinned following a Senton Bomb by Leon and a moonsault by Ray.
9. *Athena defeated Kay Lee Ray* with the O-Face.
10. *Mercedes Martinez pinned Hikaru Shida* with the Fisherman Buster.
_SHIMMER Championship_
11. *Cheerleader Melissa (c) pinned Mia Yim* with an Air Raid Crash to retain the title.

_SHIMMER Volume 66_

1. *Leva Bates beat Marti Belle* with the Pepsi Plunge.
2. *Nikki Storm pinned Christina Von Eerie* with the Eye of the Storm.
3. *Kay Lee Ray defeated Leon, Nevaeh & Kimber Lee* in a 4-way. KLR pinned Nevaeh with a Senton Bomb.
4. *Evie beat Nicole Matthews* with a double stomp in the Tree of Woe.
5. *Yumi Ohka pinned Melanie Cruise* with a running Yakuza Kick.
6. *Veda Scott made Courtney Rush* tap out to an arm bar while using the ropes for extra leverage.
7.* Kana made Cherry Bomb* tap out to the Rings of Saturn.
8. *Heidi Lovelace pinned Jessicka Havok* after Portia Perez went to swing the wrench at Lovelace, only for Heidi to duck and she hit Havok instead.
9. *Mia Yim defeated Ray* with the Package Piledriver.
No DQ, no count out
10. *LuFisto beat Saraya Knight* after ring announcer Kevin Harvey punched Saraya and LuFisto hit her with a chair. 
11. *Hikaru Shida defeated Athena* with a Three Count.
_SHIMMER Tag Team Championship_
12. *Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) beat Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez* to retain the titles. Skater pinned Martinez following The Hangover.


----------



## Even Flow

SHIMMER Tag Team Championship
12. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) beat Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez to retain the titles. Skater pinned Martinez following The Hangover.

Did not see the main event ending like that. I assumed Melissa and Martinez would get the Tag Titles.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Even Flow said:


> SHIMMER Tag Team Championship
> 12. Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) beat Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez to retain the titles. Skater pinned Martinez following The Hangover.
> 
> Did not see the main event ending like that. I assumed Melissa and Martinez would get the Tag Titles.


I'm the opposite, I didn't think that Melissa/Martinez had a chance of winning.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_*SHINE Wrestling presents*_
*SHINE 18* ~ IPPV
_Friday, April 18th, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL
Watch it Live in HD on www.WWNLive.com_

*Buy Tickets at* _http://shinewrestling.com/tickets_











_SHINE Championship Match_
*Ivelisse defends vs. Sweet Saraya Knight*

_SHINE Tag Team Championship Match_
*The Lucha Sisters of Leva & Mia Yim defend against Evie & TBD*

_Ybor City Street Fight_
*Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter*

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Serena Deeb w/ April Hunter*

*Amazing Kong w/ Daffney vs. Nikki Storm*

_Four Way Freestyle_
*Kellie Skater vs. Kay Lee Ray vs. Justine Silver vs. Kimberly w/ Daffney*

*Shanna vs. La Rosa Negra*

*Su Yung vs. Rhia O'Reilly*

*Tracy Taylor vs. Amber O'Neal*

*Ticket Info:*

_VIP Stage - Includes a signed limited edition SHINE 16 poster autographed by the entire SHINE 15 Roster - $50
First Row Reserved - $30
GA - $15_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW FEMMES FATALES XIV*

_April 19th 2014 at 7:45 PM
Doors at 6:30 PM for VIP Tickets - 7:00 General Admission
Centre LGH - 10015 Avenue de Bruxelles - Montréal, Qc H1H 4R1
Métro Sauvé - Autobus 440 (Get out at Industriel/ Saint-Vital)
Centre LGH: (438) 764-6407_










*PRELIMINARY FIGHT
BETTIE RAGE VS DIANA HALL *










The Femmes Fatales XIV preliminary fight (7:30PM on April 19th) will showcase the dangerous Bettie Rage and the young Diana Hall. Replacing Deziree who was injured last event in a tag match, Rage now wants to show what she can do in singles action against the dynamic Diana Hall who, last show, won her match against Zoey. Who will win this match? Strength or agility?

*REVENGE OF THE NINJA
PORTIA PEREZ VS. KAITLIN DIEMOND*










Portia Perez had her hands full in 2013 thanks to Femmes Fatales’ superhero, Pink Flash Kira. During their last encounter, Portia tried to leave the building, but she was stopped by Ontario’s Top Team lead by Courtney Rush, Xandra Bale, Leah Von Dutch and their new member, Kaitlin Diemond. On April 19th, Perez will have the chance to get her revenger by facing Diemond. However, she already mentioned that she wants to escalade that Ontarian pyramid... As for Kaitlin, she trained all winter in Mexico and wants to show her evolution!

*BELMONT’S RETURN
DEZIREE W/ BETTIE RAGE Vs. MISTRESS BELMONT*










After a lot of requests coming from Montreal fans, Mistress Belmont will finally make her return to Femmes Fatales on April 19th to face Dezirée who, on her side, will get back in the ring after an injury that prevented her to appear last October. Belmont was one of the most popular wrestler from the first Femmes Fatales events and because of schedules conflicts, was not able to come back before now. Dezirée will have to give her best to win as Bettie Rage will be ringside with her… So, anything can happen!

*INTERNATIONAL DREAM MATCH
NIKKI STORM VS. LUFISTO W/ PEGABOO*










NCW Femmes Fatales will present their first show at their new home, the LGH Centre, on April 19th, and fans will be able to witness an International Dream Match as Scotland’s Nikki Storm will make her Canadian debut against Quebec’s leader and representative around the World, LuFisto. As you can hear and see in the video she sent us (See News Section), Nikki Storm has a big mouth, but she has also the talent to back those words. Will she be able to win her first match in Femmes Fatales or will she, like a lot of people before her, fall to LuFisto?

*RACHELLE’S SURPRISE // MARY'S BIGGER SURPRISE
TEAM MADEMOISELLE RACHELLE VS. TEAM MARY LEE ROSE
SASSY STEPHIE / JODI D’MILO / ANNA MINOUSHKA VS. MARY LEE ROSE / PINK FLASH KIRA / VANESSA KRAVEN*










Since almost 2 years, Mademoiselle Rachelle does everything she can to make Mary Lee Rose’s life miserable. Opponent after opponent, obstacle after obstacle, Mary Lee Rose is showing all of her determination. However, she would like, once for all, end this story. Mademoiselle Rachelle sent a special challenge to Rose here in a 3-on-3 tag match with her 2 big weapons in Sassy Stephie and Jodi D’Milo. She also has added former protégée Anna Minoushka to the equation. Unfortunately for her, Mary Lee Rose had a bigger surprised when 6 feet tall "The Mountain" Vanessa Kraven was added to her team with Pink Flash Kira.

*A BIG CHALLENGE WHILE WAITING FOR VON EERIE
ANGIE SKYE Vs CAT POWER*










In 2013, Angie Skye had a breakout year by making her SHIMMER debut and by having great performances at Femmes Fatales against Kellie Skater, Kimber Lee and especially Christina Von Eerie. She was able to get an important victory last October over the wrestler from Spook City as they both have a victory over each other. On April 19th, she will face Cat Power who will be making her Montreal return. You can be sure the Feline Technician wants to show that she has not lost a beat by beating the Angel of Death.

*A CHALLENGE FROM ENGLAND - BRITISH ROUNDS RULES MATCH
SARAYA KNIGHT VS SWEET CHERRIE *










For personal reasons, Saraya Knight missed out on the last FF event and therefore having the chance to eliminate the two most popular Quebec female wrestlers, LuFisto and Sweet Cherrie. However, she will have the chance to do half of the work on April 19th by facing Sweet Cherrie who she is challenging to a British Rounds Rules Match. 
Rules are simple: The fight is divided in rounds of 5 minutes. The first wrestlers to win 2 falls, via pin falls, submissions or knockout (count of 10) wins the match. Also, each wrestler can receive 2 public warnings. At the 3rdwarning, the wrestler will be disqualified. For example, the non-respect of the referee, a low blow or a break of the count of 10 when there is a knockout will result in a warning. We can be sure that this match will be filled with emotions... And Sweet Cherrie will need all the public support to win this match!

*FOR THE FEMMES FATALES INTERNATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP FIRST CONTENDER
30 MINUTES IRON WOMAN MATCH
CHEERLEADER MELISSA VS. COURTNEY RUSH*










On April 19th as part as Femmes Fatales XIV, a fight that was supposed to happen last October, but was cancelled because of Courtney Rush’s shoulder injury, will finally take place as Cheerleader Melissa will face Courtney Rush in a first contender match for the Femmes Fatales International Championship in a 30 minutes Iron Woman Match. 

*FATAL 4-WAY ELIMINATION – OPEN CHALLENGE TO RISING STARS
MERCEDES MARTINEZ (C) Vs. LEAH VON DUTCH Vs. MIDIANNE Vs. MISSY *










With no No. 1 contender, Mercedes Martinez threw an open challenge to whoever wanted to face her on April 19th at Femmes Fatales XIV. This challenge was opened to 3 women who never had the opportunity to compete in a NCW-FF title match. Leah Von Dutch was the first competitor to respond as Midianne was the second as Missy filled up the last spot. Will one of the three up and comers be able to do the impossible by becoming the champion on April 19th?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Anyone know why no Jessie McKay on Shimmer last week?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

THECHAMPION said:


> Anyone know why no Jessie McKay on Shimmer last week?


Probably just rotated out for this set of tapings.

*SHINE 18 Results*_ ~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline_

1. *Four Way Freestyle: Kellie Skater pinned Justine Silver* following the International Incident. Kay Lee Ray & Kimberly were also involved in the match.
2. *Tracy Taylor pinned Amber O’Neal* with the Sole Food.
3. *Shanna pinned La Rosa Negra* with a bridging Dragon Suplex.
4. *Su Yung made Rhia O’Reilly* tap out to Yellow Fever. Saraya Knight got involved, whispered words in Su’s ear, possibly encouraging her to victory. Post match, Saraya, Rhia and Su all left together.
5. *SHINE Tag Team Championships: Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva Bates) (c) beat Evie & Kellie Skater* to retain the titles. Yim pinned Evie following a Package Piledriver.
6. *Amazing Kong pinned Nikki Storm* with the Implant Buster.
7. *Serena Deeb pinned Mercedes Martinez* with a Spear.
8. *Ybor City Streetfight: Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay ended presumably with a no-contest* when Jessicka Havok was knocked down by a Red Camero vehicle as Kay and Havok were brawling. Kay got in the car and it drove off. The driver was not identified.
9. *SHINE Championship: Ivelisse Velez (c) pinned Saraya Knight* with the Vertigo Kick to retain her title. Post match, Valkyrie ran in – Serena Deeb, April Hunter, Allysin Kay, along with Su Yung. They proceeded to beat down Ivelisse. Deeb challenged Ivelisse for the championship and declared the women in the ring as “The New Valkyrie”.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW:FF – Femmes Fatales XIV Results* _~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline_

a. *Bettie Rage pinned Diana Hall* with a Bettie Rage Slam. (PRE SHOW)
1. *Angie Skye pinned Cat Power* with a tights-assisted roll-up
_- This match won Skye a berth in the NCW:FF International Championship _4-Way due to an injury leaving Midianne unable to compete on the show.
2. *Kaitlin Diemond pinned Jasmin* with a Victory Roll with help from the ropes.
3.* Mary Lee Rose, Pink Flash Kira & Vanessa Kraven beat Sassy Stephie, Anna Minoushka & Jody D’Milo.* Rose pinned Stephie following an RKO.
4. *British Rules: Sweet Cherrie beat Saraya Knight* by two falls to one.
_- During the third fall, Saraya attacked Pat Laprade and kicked him in the balls. Laprade was prepared, and was wearing a cup. However, when he took it out to show everybody, she kicked him again. In the distraction caused by this, Cherrie was able to hit Knight with a Stunner for the pin in the decisive fall._
5. *Deziree pinned Mistress Belmont* with the D-Spot (Diamond Cutter)
6. *LuFisto pinned Nikki Storm* with the Burning Hammer.
7. *NCW:FF International Championship/Four Way Elimination: Mercedes Martinez (c) beat Missy vs Angie Skye vs Leah Von Dutch to *retain the Championship.
_- Order of elimination: 1. Von Dutch, 2. Skye, 3. Missy_
8. *30 Minute Iron Woman/#1 Contender Match: Courtney Rush drew Cheerleader Melissa* 1-1 after 30 minutes.
_- Mercedes Martinez got involved at the end, ensuring a draw (and therefore no top contender for her title). This resulted in a post-match brawl which was soon joined by LuFisto also. Stephane Bruyere booked an NCW:FF Championship Four Way match between all four as the main event of Femmes Fatales XV, which will take place on August 16th._


----------



## Even Flow

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/cutrer/2014/04/19/over-the-top-radio-291-w-dave-prazak

New Prazak podcast, discussing the iPPV show in New Orleans and the 4 recent Shimmer tapings. He pretty much confirms Candice is coming back, and he'll be bringing in Ivelisse too.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Even Flow said:


> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/cutrer/2014/04/19/over-the-top-radio-291-w-dave-prazak
> 
> New Prazak podcast, discussing the iPPV show in New Orleans and the 4 recent Shimmer tapings. He pretty much confirms Candice is coming back, and he'll be bringing in Ivelisse too.


:mark::mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Full match of Heidi Lovelace v Eddie Kingston from a Wrestling is Heart show last October.

I'm hoping that she'll be a regular roster member(like Saturyne was) when they relaunch next month


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Jessicka Havok has been stripped of the WSU title and banned from the promotion according to WSU's facebook. I'm not sure if it's a work.



> EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY: Jessicka Havok has been stripped of the WSU World Title and is banned for life from competing in Women Superstars Uncensored. Based on her performance at "Mutiny" in February, Athena has been selected to replace Havok against LuFisto in the main event of ‪#‎QueenAndKing‬ on 5/10 in Voorhees, NJ - a bout which will determine the new WSU World Champion.


https://m.facebook.com/wsuwrestling/posts/658915724182375



Jessika Havok tweeted this:

Throw me to the wolves... I'll come back leading the pack.... #IamWomensWrestling #HavokDeathMachine


----------



## badboicasey

Am I the only one who thinks Jessicka Havok is going to appear at the TNA Knockout ONO PPV taping thats happening the same day and thats why WSU stripped her of the title? I feel like the whole "ban" thing is a work though.


----------



## Snapdragon

I think so. The ban is definitely a work.


----------



## Obfuscation

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Full match of Heidi Lovelace v Eddie Kingston from a Wrestling is Heart show last October.
> 
> I'm hoping that she'll be a regular roster member(like Saturyne was) when they relaunch next month


This has potential to be unholy levels of brilliant.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Secret Show #4 Results* ~ _Courtesy of RingbellesOnline_

1. *Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan defeated Bill Carr and Dan Barry.* Ryan rolled up Barry for the win.
2. *Jenny Rose pinned Barracuda Britney* with a Pedigree.
3. *Sassy Stephie beat Angie Skye* with the Kiss My Sass.
4. *Kimber Lee defeated Shanna* with her piledriver/shoulderbreaker combination.
5. *Athena beat Jewells Malone* with the O-Face.
6. *Mickie Knuckles bested Paloma Starr.* At one point Knuckles was banging on the bathroom door while Angie Skye was inside in order to give Starr a swirly.
7. *Nevaeh pinned Angelus Layne* with a Backpack Stunner.
8. *LuFisto beat Chris Dickinson* with the Burning Hammer. She and Knuckles had a staredown after the match.














*Women Superstars Uncensored*
_Queen & King of the Ring Tournament
Saturday May 10, 2014
4:00pm belltime_

_WSU World Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls_
*LuFisto v. Athena*

_NWA World Women's Championship_
*Barbi Hayden (c) v. OI4K's Nevaeh*

_WSU Queen & King of the Ring Tournament 1st Round_
*Shanna & Chris Dickinson v. Sassy Stephanie & DJ Hyde*

_WSU Queen & King of the Ring Tournament 1st Round_
*Shelly Martinez & JT Dunn v. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan*

_WSU Queen & King of the Ring Tournament 1st Round_
*Mickie Knuckles & 'Bulldozer' Matt Tremont v. Jewells Malone & Danny Havoc*

_WSU Queen & King of the Ring Tournament 1st Round_
*Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak bye to Second Round*

_Mutiny Rematch_
*Jenny Rose vs. Hania*

_Plus semi-finals and finals of the Queen & King of the Ring Tournament!_
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Combat Zone Wrestling*
_Proving Grounds
Saturday May 10, 2014
7:30pm belltime_
*iPPV:* _http://CZWiPPV.com/_
*Tickets:* _http://czwrestling.storenvy.com/_

_Bombshell Tag-Team Attraction Match_
*The Campaign's Kimber Lee & a partner v. OI4K's Nevaeh and a partner*
_
Shelly Martinez makes her CZW debut and much more!_


Lufisto v Athena & Jenny Rose v Hania should be good, Jenny Rose is also expected to make an announcement & the winner of the title match will get the brand new(& improved) belt.


----------



## Platt

Dammit WSU stop putting stuff on these shitty secret shows that I really want to see


----------



## sXeMope

I have a StreamWSU account just so I can watch those Secret Shows. I hate that they won't release them in any other way but I guess those shows draw a few people into the stream site even if it is just for one month to see those.


----------



## Platt

I've got no interest in having to pay for a stream to watch a show then have to pay again if I want to watch it at a later date, even if they offered MP4 or VOD where you pay for lifetime access to the show that would be an improvement. I'm sure they must be losing out on money in the long run though, I could pay $10 now and watch all 3 shows up there so far or they could sell me the Blu Ray/DVDs for $15 a shot.


----------



## sXeMope

Definitely. I would say that's true for all streaming services like that because for $(x) per month you have access to the entire catalog. Even for a small company like WSU, with the content they have on it currently someone would have to be a member for like 2 years before WSU would break even on the money paid to subscribe vs. the money that would be spent on DVD/MP4. I can't think of one for the life of me but there has to be some kind of upside somewhere for them to do it. Personally one of my big reasons for keeping it is that I figured out a way to rip from it by looking at how people ripped from the WWE Network. It's a nice little thing they did to make themselves stand out (To my knowledge no other indy fed has anything like this) but it's not something I'd be terrible upset about if I had to cancel my subscription.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*CZW Proving Ground Results*_ ~ Courtesy of PWPonderings_

*Nevaeh vs Mickie Knuckles.* Knuckles hits a pump handle driver after interference from Kimber Lee to beat Nevaeh.

*Wired TV Title : Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland. Strickland wins* with a whoopee cushion type move from the top rope. Amazing match. Candice won the crowd over.

-------------------------------------
*WSU Queen & King of the Ring 2014 Results* _~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline_

1. *Uncensored Opportunity: Angie Skye pinned Angelus Layne* with the Hard Goodbye (Unprettier)
2. *QueenAndKing First Round: Shanna & Chris Dickinson beat Sassy Stephie & DJ Hyde* when Shanna pinned Stephie following a Dragon Suplex.
3. *QueenAndKing First Round: Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan beat Shelly Martinez & JT Dunn* following a reverse rana from LeRae on Dunn.
4. *“Mutiny” Rematch: Jenny Rose pinned Hania* with a sit-out Pedigree.
_- Post match, Jenny Rose challenged “any joshi legend” to take her on at WSU’s July show. In addition, Rick Cataldo and Niya (who had been sitting ringside with tickets) attacked Hania, resulting in Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak challenging Cataldo & Niya to get involved in the tournament… resulting in_
5. *QueenAndKing First Round: Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak beat Niya & Rick Cataldo* when Kimber made Cataldo tap out to a cross armbreaker.
6. *QueenAndKing First Round: Mickie Knuckles & Matt Tremont vs Jewells Malone & Danny Havoc* ended in a double countout. WSU Management restarted the match with no countout/no DQ.
6a. *QueenAndKing First Round: Mickie Knuckles & Matt Tremont beat Jewells Malone & Danny Havoc* when Knuckles pinned Malone following a combination pump-handle slam into Tremont’s knees.
7. *NWA World Women’s Title: Barbi Hayden (c) pinned Nevaeh* with feet on the ropes following a top-rope draping Hayden Halo DDT.
8. *QueenAndKing Semi Final: Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan beat Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak* when LeRae pinned Kimber following a second rope swinging neckbreaker.
9. *QueenAndKing Semi Final: Matt Tremont & Mickie Knuckles beat Shanna & Chris Dickinson* when Tremont pinned Dickinson with a Frog Splash.
10. *WSU World Title – 2/3 Falls: LuFisto beat Athena 2 falls to 1 – NEW CHAMPION!*
_- Athena won the first fall with the O-Face. LuFisto won the second fall via Trailer Hitch submission. LuFisto won the third fall with a Burning Hammer._
11. *QueenAndKing Final: Matt Tremont & Mickie Knuckles beat Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan* when Tremont and Knuckles both piled on LeRae after Tremont hit a sit-out powerbomb on her.










_– Return date announced as July 12th, and will feature LuFisto making her first defence of the WSU World Title against Mickie Knuckles!_


----------



## Platt

:mark: 3 Candice & Joey matches in one show.

So I relented and bought a month subscription to the WSU stream site, and found it;s actually really easy to download the shows using VLC player so now I just have to hope they put the 4th one up before my month ends.


----------



## Obfuscation

King & Queen tournament looks poor outside of the Joey/Candice potential goodness (even if the first match has Shelly Martinez in it...) & LuFisto vs Athena. Last year's tournament was a waste of time except for that AWESOME Callihan vs Havok match, so I'm just not feeling the gimmick. Or much of the talent involved.

Went ape when I noticed Candice got a shot at the Wired TV Championship. Must. See. Material.


----------



## Platt

King & Queen always was the weakest show of the year, I wish they'd just drop it especially now there's only half the number of shows a year.


----------



## sXeMope

Looks like whoever called JHav missing the show because of the TNA ONO show was right. I'm doubtful but hopefully something comes out of that. She'd be good to fill the role that Lei'D Tapa had. Except Havok can actually wrestle along with having the intimidation factor.


----------



## Platt

Great match from Candice & Strickland especially when you consider it was her 4th match of the day.


----------



## Obfuscation

Havok in TNA would be awful. Don't really have to explain as to why that is.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Obfuscation

Their new name should be Everybody's Favorite Tag Team :mark:


----------



## Platt

First 5 named for this years ACW Queen of Queens. 

Athena
Su Yung
Jessica James 
Jenny Rose
Candice LeRae :mark:

Great lineup so far.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> First 5 named for this years ACW Queen of Queens.
> 
> Athena
> Su Yung
> Jessica James
> Jenny Rose
> Candice LeRae :mark:
> 
> Great lineup so far.


Jessica James is not a name that you see all the time.
But from that list I'll go with Athena or Candice to win.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 19*
_Friday, May 23rd, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum...
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

*Get your tickets at* _www.SHINEWrestling.com_


*Watch it Live in HD on* _www.WWNLive.com_

_Live Event Hostess Heather Lynn_

*10 Woman Elimination Tag Team War! No Time Limit!*
_SHINE Champion Ivelisse, Jessicka Havok, Tracy Taylor & SHINE Tag Team Champions The Luchas Sisters, Leva & Mia Yim vs.
Valkyrie of Serena Deeb, Su Yung, April Hunter & Made In Sin, Allysin Kay & Taylor Made_

_Amazing Kong w/ Daffney vs. "The Wrestling Goddess" Athena_

_Leah Von Dutch vs. Taeler Hendrix_

_Niya Barela vs. La Rosa Negra_

_"The Gem City Queen" Nevaeh vs. Justine Silver_

_Solo Darling w/ Daffney vs. Luscious Latasha_

Plus Special Appearances by Fighting Phenom Noemi "La Rebelde" Bosques & Carmin from The Mike Calta Show!




















LVD v Hendrix could be really good as well as the big tag match.

Also Kong v Athena has the potential to be a show stealer if Kong works hard and doesn't 'just turn up'


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 19 Results* _~ Courtesy of _RingBellesOnline

1. *Solo Darling pinned Luscious Latasha* with an O’Connor Roll.
2. *Nevaeh pinned Justine Silver* with a Death Valley Driver.
3. *Leah Von Dutch pinned Taeler Hendrix* after hitting her with a clog behind the referee’s back.
4. *La Rosa Negra pinned Niya Barela* with a backslide.
5. *Amazing Kong pinned Athena* with a powerbomb.
6. _Elimination Match:_ _*Valkyrie*_ *(Serena Deeb, April Hunter, Allysin Kay, Taylor Made & Su Yung) beat Ivelisse Velez, Mia Yim, Leva Bates, Jessicka Havok & Tracy Taylor.* Serena Deeb & Taylor Made were the Survivors.

*Order of Elimination:*
1. *Leva Bates pinned by Taylor Made* after she and Allysin Kay hit the Seven Deadlies.
2. *Tracy Taylor passed out while caught in Su Yung’s Yellow Fever.*
3/4. *Jessicka Havok & Allysin Kay were both simultaneously counted out* of the ring.
5. *April Hunter pinned by Ivelisse* after Ivelisse kicked her in the head.
6. *Su Yung pinned by Mia Yim* following Yim’s Package Piledriver.
7. *Ivelisse pinned by Serena Deeb* when Deeb sat down on an attempted Code Red.
8. *Mia Yim pinned by Serena Deeb* following a Spear.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*So Queens of Combat is doing its second show next month. It's run by HighSpots and the same folks who manage PWX Wrestling here in Charlotte. I missed the first event, but I think I might check out the second one.

http://combatqueens.com/*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Candice LeRae debut's for SHINE at their next show on June 27th

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Candice LeRae debut's for SHINE at their next show on June 27th
> 
> :mark:


Hopefully it's a regular thing going forward.

Just a shame that normally the iPPV releases take a while to be released, and obviously the DVD's are slow out too.


----------



## Even Flow

Surprised nobody's mentioned this yet. Tomoka Nakagawa will be retiring on December 4th. 



Spoiler: Volume 61 covers


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The pic on the disc is epic!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 20** ~ IPPV*
_Friday, June 27th, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

*Order Tickets at* _www.SHINEWrestling.com_










*Watch in HD at* _www.WWNLive.com_


_Live Event Hostess Heather Lynn_

*SHINE Championship Match*
_Ivelisse defends vs. Serena Deeb w/ April Hunter_

*SHINE Tag Team Championship*
_The Lucha Sisters (Leva & Mia Yim) defend vs. Four Corner Survival Winners_

*Last Woman Standing*
_Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay_

_Nevaeh vs. Candice LeRae_

_Shanna vs. La Rosa Negra w/ Noemi Bosques_

_Leah Von Dutch vs. Amber O'Neal_

_Su Yung w/ April Hunter vs. Justine Silver_

*Four Corner Survival - SHINE Tag Team Championship #1 Contender's Match*
_The S-N-S Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers) vs. The Kimber Bombs (Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb) vs. Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) vs. The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling) w/ Daffney_

_Plus Carmin from The Mike Calta Show_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 20 Results* ~ _Courtesy of RingBellesOnline
_
1. _Four Corners Survival:_ *Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) defeated S-N-S Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers) vs Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling) & Kimber Lee.* Hosaka pinned Kimber following a Legendary double-team Gordbuster.
2. *Crazy Mary Dobson beat Amber O’Neal* via DQ after O’Neal used a steel chair.
3. *Su Yung defeated Justine Silver* via referee stoppage following The Purge and the Yellow Fever.
4. *La Rosa Negra pinned Shanna* with a Frog Splash.
5. *Candice LeRae beat Nevaeh* when she reversed a Backpack Stunner into an O’Connor Roll.
6. _SHINE Tag Titles:_ *Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) beat Lucha Sisters (Leva Bates & Mia Yim) to win the SHINE Tag Team Championship.* Wine pinned Yim after Leilani Kai tripped Mia during a quebrada attempt.
7. _Last Woman Standing:_ *Allysin Kay beat Jessicka Havok* when Su Yung hogtied Havok’s legs so she couldn’t get up. Havok
8. _SHINE Championship:_ *Ivelisse Velez v Serena Deeb* went to a 60 minute draw.

I haven't seen the show yet but people on twitter saying that there were lots of screwy finishes.

But no LVD for some reason. Also The Lucha Sisters losing the titles to Legendary makes me think that Mia's WWE Tryout last week may have gone well...


----------



## Obfuscation

Sixty minute draw. :hayden3


----------



## AriesXXXYoungBuck

How does Sassy Stephie keep getting booked on major women's indy shows? She's not impressive at all.


----------



## Not Lying

Does anyone have any review for the Ivelisse vs Deeb match ?

rarely do I like matches that go on too long with no pin-falls ( exception, Melissa vs Wesna Chickfight IX)


----------



## Even Flow

There's a review for the whole show (including Deeb/Ivelisse) on Diva-Dirt

http://www.diva-dirt.com/93146/shine-20-in-review-serena-and-ivelisse-go-the-distance/


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored Presents ~ *
*United Live on iPPV*










_Saturday July 12, 2014
Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ
Saturday July 12, 2014
4pm_

http://thenewwsu.com/

_WSU World Championship_
*LuFisto (c) v. Mickie Knuckles*

_WSU World Tag-Team Championship_
*Kimber Lee & Annie Social(Chicks Using Nasty Tactics) (C) vs. Veda Scott & Rick Cataldo*

_Singles Match_
*Jewells Malone vs. Jessie Kaye*

_Singles Match_
*CZW/WSU Academy graduate Brittany Blake vs. OI4K's Nevaeh*

_Singles Match_
*Hania the Huntress vs. 'Portugals Perfect Athlete' Shanna*

*Jenny Rose has issued an open challenge for any Joshi Legend to compete against her on July 12th!*

_Mia Yim returns to WSU! and much, much more!_

_Plus Jessicka Havok has threatened to invade WSU United!_

Jenny Rose's opponent better not be Sumi Sakai.


----------



## Obfuscation

Here's to hoping LuFisto vs Moose is a proper slugfest.

ha. Moose reference.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU United Results* _~ Courtesy of Ringbelles Online_

_The show kicks off with a mic spot Niya pronounces that she is the best female wrestler in the company. She’s interrupted by Neveah, after exchanging some words, they have a stand-off._
1. *Jewells Malone bested Jessie Kaye* with a school boy roll up
2. *Shanna defeated Hania The Huntress* with a dragon suplex
3. *Jenny Rose got the win over Mima Shimoda*
_After the match, Jessicka Havok entered via the crowd with the original WSU championship. DJ Hyde demanded security remove her, but she wouldn’t let them come close as she was armed with a chair. DJ Hyde created an Uncensored Rules match between Mia Yim & Jessicka Havok to start right now._
4. *Jessicka Havok beat Mia Yim* with the air raid crash
5. *Neveah defeated Brittany Blake*
_Post-match, Niya attacked Neveah with the WSU Spirit title. Brittany attempted to assist and was smashed in the head with the belt for her trouble. Niya left the ring both Neveah and Brittany laid out._
6. _WSU Tag Team Championship:_* Annie Social & Kimber Lee (c) retained their championship against Veda Scott & Rick Cataldo, after Kimber Lee pinned Rick Cataldo*
_After the match, The Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr) entered and after a slap from Annie Social, attacked the WSU Tag Team Champions. A pin to Kimber Lee and The Juicy Product left with the WSU Championship._
7. _WSU World Championship:_ *LuFisto (c) retained her championship against Mickie Knuckles* by a choke submission.


----------



## sXeMope

Worth noting that DJ Hyde owns WSU now. They announced back at Blood & Thunder that he was a business partner/part owner/investor but it seems he bought out Drew Cordiero. 


SUP GRRLS?


----------



## Platt

Not sure about DJ owning WSU now, if the first show is anything to go by we're going to seee more CZW guys getting involved which I'm not a fan of. I didn't mind the double header but don't want the male talent taking spots on the card.

Highspots have released a nice looking Jessicka Havok set, definitely need to get this eventually as I haven't seen any of the Crossfire matches.










> essicka Havok vs. Rain
> WSU Spirit Championship
> Jessicka Havok vs. Alicia
> WSU Last Women Standing Match
> The Midwest Militia vs. Team WSU
> WSU War Games Match
> Jessicka Havok vs. Mercedes Martinez
> WSU World Championship
> Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay
> Crossfire Entertainment
> Jessicka Havok vs. Reby Sky
> Crossfire Entertainment
> Jessicka Havok vs. Jillian Hall
> Crossfire Entertainment
> Jessicka Havok vs. AngelDust
> Crossfire Entertainment
> Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay vs. Reby Sky
> Crossfire Entertainment
> Jessicka Havok vs. Sami Callihan
> WSU
> Jessicka Havok vs. Lexxux
> WSU World Championship
> Jessicka Havok vs. Sojo Bolt
> Queens of Combat 1
> Killer Death Machines (Jessicka Havok & Neveah) vs. Taeler Hendrix & Sassy Stephie
> Queens of Combat 2


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, the first show of the DJ Hyde era definitely leaves a lot to be desired. I hate DJ as the "evil boss" character because (a) It's an outdated character; and (b) People hate DJ Hyde because he's DJ Hyde, not because he has a good character. The Havok/Hyde segment really lost me because it was DJ berating Jessicka and the fans which was horrible because he just came off as a jack-off rather than an evil boss. Not to mention that they didn't once mention WHY she was "fired" from WSU. We all know why she missed the last show but they don't have to drop that on camera.



Spoiler: Opinion that contains a spoiler



I don't mind the occasional inter-gender match as they can be good if the wrestlers click, but I feel like putting the tag titles on Juicy Product was the stupidest move they could have made. Aside from the fact that the promotion is an all-woman promotion, they pretty much jobbed out C.U.N.T.S to do it. It was overall a really awkward situation IMO.


----------



## Obfuscation

Juicy Product product won female tag team titles to add to their collection :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY

Platt said:


> Not sure about DJ owning WSU now, if the first show is anything to go by we're going to seee more CZW guys getting involved which I'm not a fan of. I didn't mind the double header but don't want the male talent taking spots on the card.
> 
> Highspots have released a nice looking Jessicka Havok set, definitely need to get this eventually as I haven't seen any of the Crossfire matches.


I gotta get this. :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd get the Havoc set, but it'll probably be hard to make it past the cover.

no punchline. all serious


----------



## smitlick

Shanna is probably the only reason I watch WSU so if she keeps working I'll keep watching. She looks amazing and losing her top isn't exactly a bad thing


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, the first show of the DJ Hyde era definitely leaves a lot to be desired. I hate DJ as the "evil boss" character because (a) It's an outdated character; and (b) People hate DJ Hyde because he's DJ Hyde, not because he has a good character. The Havok/Hyde segment really lost me because it was DJ berating Jessicka and the fans which was horrible because he just came off as a jack-off rather than an evil boss. Not to mention that they didn't once mention WHY she was "fired" from WSU. We all know why she missed the last show but they don't have to drop that on camera.


I'm with you about Hyde, he owns WSU now. But he shouldn't be on the shows.

For those that don't know, the stipulation for the Mia Yim/Havok match was that if Jessica lost she'd have to perform oral sex on Hyde in the middle of the ring.

I get that they're trying to get Hyde over as the Evil Boss but Jessicka agreeing with this makes her look dumb. Her character that has been built up over the last 3 years is taking a big hit with this storyline(IMO).


----------



## Not Lying

One my all time favorite women matches, and one of the best matches of the 2000-2009 decade, someone uploaded it on youtube so I'm posting it here because it deserves a look by any women wrestling fan


----------



## Dimas75

^
Wesna was great, one of the toughest women in the industry back then. Too bad wrestling pretty much destroyed her body. I wonder what she is doing nowadays.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dimas75 said:


> ^
> Wesna was great, one of the toughest women in the industry back then. Too bad wrestling pretty much destroyed her body. I wonder what she is doing nowadays.


Mother & Wife.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*NCW FEMMES FATALES XV*































_August 16th 2014 at 7:45 PM
Doors at 6:30 PM for VIP Tickets - 7:00 General Admission
Centre LGH - 10015 Avenue de Bruxelles - Montréal, Qc H1H 4R1
Métro Sauvé - Autobus 440 (Get out at Industriel/ Saint-Vital)
Centre LGH: (438) 764-6407_



*NCW FEMMES FATALES INTERNATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP
FATAL 4 WAY ELIMINATION MATCH*
_CHEERLEADER MELISSA VS MERCEDES MARTINEZ VS LUFISTO VS COURTNEY RUSH_










By interfering and causing a draw in the 30 minutes Iron-Woman Main Event of Femmes Fatales XIV, Mercedes Martinez thought she would have no contender for her NCW-FF International Championship. However, with what happened after the match, things heated up quickly as Cheerleader Melissa known to be Mercedes’ friend, got really upset that the champ had pulled out the referee after she hit her Air Raid Crash on Courtney Rush. As Mercedes tried to explain her actions, everything got worst as Melissa, Mercedes, Rush and LuFisto, who tried to help Rush without success, all brawled before the locker room emptied itself to stop everything. On August 16th, Mercedes Martinez will have to face the three top contenders instead of only one. This match will be different than the 4-Way she wrestled in at Femmes Fatales XIV as she wrestled three future stars of the promotion. Now she has to face 3 top contenders with worldwide recognition... Will Martinez be able to keep her title?



*RACHELLE WANTS REVENGE AGAINST THE MOUNTAIN*
_SASSY STEPHIE W/ MADEMOISELLE RACHELLE VS. VANESSA “THE MOUNTAIN” KRAVEN_










Vanessa Kraven made a big impact at Femmes Fatales XIV last April as she was revealed to be the secret weapon of Team Mary Lee Rose against Team Rachelle, even spearing Mademoiselle Rachelle after the match. Since then, Rachelle can’t stop speaking about that spear she suffered and how she will get her revenge against Kraven and on August 16th. She is sending her most loyal protégée, Sassy Stephie, to do the job. Will Rachelle’s advices be enough help for Stephie to go through this huge test?



*USING THE CROWD TO HER ADVANTAGE*
_KC SPINELLI VS. SWEET CHERRIE_










_***We are sorry to announce that Niya Barela won’t be able to attend FFXVI. Therefore, Femmes Fatales welcomes back the very entertaining KC Spinelli as her replacement in the previously scheduled match
against Sweet Cherrie. ***
_

Since Femmes Fatales debut, Sweet Cherrie is without a doubt one of the most popular wrestlers on the Femmes Fatales roster as she uses the crowd’s energy better than anybody else to pile up victories. On August 16th, she will face a wrestler that made her FF debut 2 years ago and impressed everyone even in defeat against Cheerleader Melissa. Everybody knows that Spinelli has a lot of talent but will she be able to beat Quebec Wrestling’s Golden Child at Femmes Fatales XV?



*GAUNTLET FOR AN OPEN CONTRACT*
_PORTIA PEREZ VS. ANGIE SKYE VS. DIANA HALL VS. VEDA SCOTT VS. MISTRESS BELMONT VS. XANDRA BALE_










On August 16th, six wrestlers will be in action in the first ever Femmes Fatales Gauntlet match. The winner will receive an open contract for any match she will request, whether it is a championship match, a match against a dream opponent or even a match to settle the score against her nemesis. The participants are of course hoping to draw the last number to enter the Gauntlet. Who knows? Someone might also beat the odds starting first and make it to the end as well. RULES OF THIS MATCH WILL BE GIVEN ON AUGUST 16TH AS THERE MIGHT BE SOME TWISTS! This will be an exciting match to watch!



*HOW TO GET BACK ON OUR FEET AFTER FACING YOUR BIGGEST CHALLENGE EVER?*
_MISSY VS KIMBER LEE_










At Femmes Fatales XIV, Missy got the biggest opportunity of her career by facing, with two other rising stars, Mercedes Martinez for the International Femmes Fatales Championship Match. She even ended the match with the champion before getting hit by the Fisherman Buster to get eliminated. She will now try to get back on the road to victory by facing one of the biggest rising stars on the women independent scene, the always very good Kimber Lee. his will be, without a doubt, a really exciting and intense battle that definitely could only help Missy’s career.



*RIVALRY: ONTARIO VS. QUEBEC*
_ADDY STARR & KAITLIN DIEMOND VS. MARY LEE ROSE & PINK FLASH KIRA_










A rivalry between Ontario and Quebec always existed and now, this rivalry will be a part of Femmes Fatales XV as 2 members of the Ontario Top Team, the returning Addy Starr and Kaitlin Diemond, will face Mary Lee Rose and Pink Flash Kira in a territory war. Rose and Kira teamed up for the first time last April and the experience was beneficial for both of them as they seem to work very well as a unit. They surely want to win another tag match but they know it won’t be easy. Will the crowd have an effect on this match?
==========================================================
*BILLETS/TICKETS*

Children are admitted for free - 1 child for 1 parent (under 12 years old)
27$ for VIP admission (includes meet & greet and 1st row seat)
17$ for general admission

Don't wait too long to buy your first row tickets that include an exclusive 30 minutes meet and greet with the wrestlers.

Just send your 27$ payment by PayPal at [email protected]

Please note that you will receive a confirmation by e-mail with a ticket number the following Friday of your purchase and that your ticket will be available the day of the show.

You can also pre-pay a regular ticket for 17$ by Paypal at [email protected]


*Schedule for the Event*

_6H30 PM: Door opens for VIP - Exclusive Meet and Greet
7H00 PM: Doors opens for General Admission and Meet and Greet
7H40 PM: Start of Event
10H00 PM: End of Event
10H30 PM: After Party at Resto Bar du Metro Henri Bourassa_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Femmes Fatales XV Results*: RingbellesOnline

1. *Kimber Lee pinned Missy* following the Kimtasm
_-. There was a drawing for the entry order for the Gauntlet Match. The first two announced were Mistress Belmont and Angie Skye. Portia Perez shoved Belmont onto Skye and behind the promoter Stephane Bruyere’s back, she changed her entry number for the Gauntlet._
2. *Mary Lee Rose & Pink Flash Kira beat Addy Starr & Kaitlin Diemond* when Rose pinned Starr with a Shimmering Warlock.
_-. After the match, Diemond beat up Starr really badly_
3. *Vanessa Kraven pinned Sassy Stephie* (w/ Mademoiselle Rachelle) with a sitout powerbomb
4. *Gauntlet Match:* *Portia Perez won the match over Angie Skye, Diana Hall, Veda Scott, Mistress Belmont and Xandra Bale*
_-. Order of elimination: Diana Hall eliminated by Angie Skye; Veda Scott eliminated by Angie Skye; Mistress Belmont eliminated by Angie Skye; Angie Skye eliminated by Xandra Bale after Portia Perez superkicked her; Angie Skye eliminated by Portia Perez with feet on the ropes and holding the tights after rolling through on a Bale top rope cross body._
5. *Sweet Cherrie pinned Kc Spinelli* with her Stunner
6. *Femmes Fatales International Title/4 Way:* *Courtney Rush defeated Mercedes Martinez (c), LuFisto & Cheerleader Melissa* – *NEW CHAMPION*
_- Order of Elimination: LuFisto and Cheerleader Melissa both eliminated via double pinfall after LuFisto hit Melissa with a bridging Tiger Suplex; Martinez eliminated by Rush via Sharpshooter submission_


----------



## Obfuscation

Portia Perez winning the gauntlet was seen miles away. Proper result. 

Part of me was pulling for Courtney Rush inside. I was wanting that nice face discount to have merit in the wrestling biz.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 21*
_Friday, August 22nd, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_











*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

*Havok's Last Stand - Dog Collar & Chain Match*
_Jessicka Havok vs. Allysin Kay_

*SHINE Championship Match*
_Ivelisse defends vs. Four Corner Survival Winner_

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
_Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) w/ Leilani Kai defend vs. The Lucha Sisters (Leva & Mia Yim)_

_Taylor Made w/ April Hunter vs. La Rosa Negra w/ Noemi Bosques_

_The Kimber Bombs (Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb) vs. The S-N-S Express (Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers)_

_Thunderkitty vs. Justine Silver_

_The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling) w/ Daffney vs. BTY (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson)
_
*Four Corner Survival - SHINE Championship #1 Contender's Match*
_Amazing Kong w/ Daffney vs. Su Yung w/ April Hunter vs. Nevaeh vs. Leah Von Dutch_



















































































Fingers crossed that The Lucha Sisters get the belts back and that Havok & Kay have a good match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 21 Results ~ *RingBellesOnline

_- SHINE Wrestling “Boss Lady” Lexie Fyfe oversaw a presentation to Rain where she was awarded a replica of the SHINE Championship belt._
1. *Nevaeh beat Leah Von Dutch, Amazing Kong & Su Yung* in a Four Corner Survival Match when she pinned Von Dutch with a Death Valley Driver. She will get a shot at SHINE Champion Ivelisse later in the show.
_-. So Cal Val was seen at ringside during the matches, apparently scouting._
2. *Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling beat Jayme Jameson & Amanda Rodriguez (subbing for Marti Belle)* when Lovelace pinned Rodriguez after The Buddy System hit their double team “You’ve Got a Friend In Me” (Double Snapmare Driver)
3. *Thunderkitty defeated Justine Silver* via sleeperhold.
4. *Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb beat Jessie Belle Smothers & Sassy Stephie* when Kimber pinned Jessie Belle following a Swanton Bomb.
5. *Taylor Made pinned La Rosa Negra* after using brass knuckles passed to her by April Hunter.
6. _SHINE Tag Team Championship:_ *Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine (c) beat Leva Bates & Mia Yim* when Hosaka pinned Bates. Prior to the pinfall, Thunderkitty laid out Bates with a shot with the Tag Championship Belt.
_-. Post match, Legendary, Leilani Kai and Thunderkitty continued the beatdown on The Lucha Sisters until The Kimber Bombs made the save. The Kimber Bombs were also beaten down, leaving the heels standing tall at the end._
7. _SHINE Championship:_ *Ivelisse Velez (c) pinned Nevaeh* after the Code Red.
8. _Dog Collar Match:_ *Jessicka Havok pinned Allysin Kay* following an Air Raid Crash from the second rope through a table.

_SHINE 22 will be on October 10th_


Nevaeh would be the last person from that match that I'd want to see face Ivelisse but I hear that it was an OK match and I didn't expect Havok to win.


----------



## PRODIGY

J Havok being badass as always.:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Candice has been booked for the upcoming Shimmer shows :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Bryan Jericho

I know Im a little late, but I think Nevaeh would have made a great champion. She is in my mind one of the best females out there. I mean no one is Melissa or Mercedes, but I think Nevaeh is one of the best after those 2.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored presents
WSU Resurgence*
_Saturday, September 13th 2014
Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ.
4:00pm belltime_

_*Watch LIVE or you can also watch OnDemand after the event is held.*_

_Already announced for WSU’s Resurgence…_

*WSU World Championship*
_LuFisto (c) vs. Allysin Kay_

*WSU Tag-Team Championship*
_Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Kimber Lee & Annie Social)_

*Tag-Team Grudge Match*
_Nevaeh & Brittany Blake vs. Jessie Kaye & WSU Spirit Champion Niya Barela_

*Singles Battle*
_Hania the Howling Huntress vs. Athena_

_‘American Joshi’ Jenny Rose vs. the returning Marti Belle_

_plus Jessicka Havok, the debut of Miss Diss Lexia and much more._
-------------------------------------------------------
*Combat Zone Wrestling presents 
CZW Down with the Sickness*_
Saturday, September 13th 2014
Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ.
7:30pm belltime_

Watch LIVE or you can also watch OnDemand after the event is held.

*Intergender Match*
_The Campaign’s Kimber Lee vs. CZW Owner DJ Hyde_

I've stuck by WSU but they're quickly losing me as a fan. This show has had barely any advertisement and I almost forgot that it was this weekend.
I know that CZW is Hyde's main focus but he has to have someone to push WSU forward otherwise what was the point in him purchasing it?

As for the show, I wouldn't be shocked to see Kay win the World Title match(despite this being their first match) to possibly set up for Athena v Kay at the next show or Kay v Lufisto v Athena.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Resurgence Results*_ ~ Courtsey of RingBelles Online_

1. *Jenny Rose pinned Marti Belle* with an Oklahoma Roll.
2. *Cherry Bomb defeated Miss Diss Lexia* with the Best Superkick Ever.
3. *Nevaeh & Brittany Blake beat Niya Barela & Jessie Kaye.* Nevaeh pinned Kaye with a German Suplex. Kaye and Barela fought to the back.
_– Sassy Stephie came out to say that she had no opponent because “making an Impact” is more important than wrestling at WSU, in reference to her ongoing feud with Jessicka Havok. Solo Darling came out to challenge Stephie, leading to…_
4. *Sassy Stephie defeated Solo Darling* with the Kiss My Sass.
5. *Athena pinned Hania* following the O-Face.
6. _WSU Tag Team Championship:_ *The Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr) (c) beat Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee).* Starr pinned Social following a spiked Tombstone Piledriver.
7. _WSU World Championship: _*LuFisto (c) defeated Allysin Kay* with the Burning Hammer. _DJ Hyde and Sassy Stephie came out after the match to threaten LuFisto, telling her to stand by his side and support him – she refused, saying she would rather die on her feet than live on her knees. Hyde wiped LuFisto out with a chairshot, busting her open, then dismembered Pegaboo._


----------



## Ty Hope

Hey everyone. I'm an American living in Japan. Hope to contribute here!


----------



## Ty Hope

Big into the indy and joshi scene here. I go just about every week.


----------



## TigerDriver91

SMASH Wrestling will have its second annual "CANUSA Classic" all-women event on September 21. Here is the card. Team USA won last year's event.

*LuFisto (c) vs. Amazing Kong (c) 
*Xandra Bale vs. Kimber Lee
*Courtney Rush vs. Cherry Bomb
*Leah Von Dutch vs. Taeler Hendrix
*Jewells Malone vs. Veda Scott
*Vanessa Kraven vs. Allysin Kay
*Angie Skye vs. Heidi Lovelace

(c) denotes team captain

Here is episode 16 of SmashTV featuring a pair of matches from CANUSA 2013.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dave Prazak has been posting a few hints about who's going to be at the October tapings and who isn't. So far we have

**Cheerleader Melissa (SHIMMER Champion)*
**Kellie Skater (Tag Champion)*
**Tomoka Nakagawa (Tag Champion)* ~Final appearance
**Kana*

In a podcast after the last taping he said that Ivelisse & Candice La Rae would be on the shows going forward so fingers crossed for them.
And he's also posted 2 matches on facebook

_Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada(Retired) v Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai_

_AKINO, Kagetsu & Hiroyo Matsumoto v Aja Kong, Hikaru Shida & Tsubasa Kuragaki_

So we are getting at least one wrestler from each match as Dave has said that the remaining Joshi talant will all be debut's

*No Hikaru Shida, Hiroyo Matsumoto or Ayako Hamada
*No Mercedes Martinez because she's taking a hiatus from wrestling.

And these confirm a few more girls including Jessicka Havok who apparently can work indie shows, just not one's that are on iPPV


----------



## Even Flow

Candice will def be there. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504723832456744960


----------



## EyeZac

Saw Madison Eagles wrestle today live. She was by far the best on the show at working the crowd and getting a reaction. Surprised me at how tall she was also. I would easily say that she was the most entertaining part of the show, the kids there were really getting a kick out of Eagles taunting them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eagles is legit. I'm a fan.

Yay Havok and my GAWD at Kay Lee Ray. :zayn3


----------



## TigerDriver91

*SMASH Wrestling "CANUSA Classic II" - 9/21/14*

*Kimber Lee defeated Xandra Bale (USA 1-0 Canada)
_- Cherry Bomb interfered_
*Veda Scott defeated Jewells Malone (USA 2-0 Canada)
*Courtney Rush vs. Cherry Bomb ended in a double DQ (N/A)
_- Kimber Lee interfered and Xandra Bale evened the odds leading to a brawl at ringside and standoff at the entrance. Rush grabs a mic and a tag-team match is agreed upon._
*Vanessa Kraven defeated Allysin Kay (USA 2-1 Canada)
*Angie Skye defeated Heidi Lovelace (USA 2-2 Canada)
*Taeler Hendrix defeated Leah Von Dutch (USA 3-2 Canada)
*Courtney Rush/Xandra Bale defeated Kimber Lee/Cherry Bomb (USA 3-3 Canada)
*LuFisto defeated Amazing Kong (Canada 4-3 USA)

Vanessa Kraven attacked teammate Courtney Rush during the medal ceremony and left for the back leaving Team Canada wondering what had just happened.

I really enjoyed the second annual CANUSA event. My favourite matches would be Kraven vs. Kay, Rush/Bale vs. Kimber Bombs, Kong vs. LuFisto though they all had something to offer.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

It looks like the new Joshi for SHIMMER are Mayumi Ozaki & Akino from Oz Academy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

And Dave Prazak just posted a Kaori Yoneyama - Top Ten Moves video so add her to the new Joshi's too.


----------



## Platt

Has Ozaki not been over before?

EDIT: Just googled it and it was the Chikara Joshi shows I was thinking of :$


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Has Ozaki not been over before?
> 
> EDIT: Just googled it and it was the Chikara Joshi shows I was thinking of :$


Yeah, Ozaki was part of JoshiMania for Chikara, so was Yoneyama but neither have worked SHIMMER before.


----------



## Platt

QPro have put their whole womens tournament from September 13th on Youtube

Christina Von Eerie vs Kahmora https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWkpN7s3sJo

Ivelisse vs Heidi Lovelace https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPLcBZyyaZo

Candice LaRae vs Laura James https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT7SA79AoTc

Veda Scott vs Hudson Envy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puc-Jenv79g

Los Luchas vs Rockness https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-a5-MmchcE

Semi Final #1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMvh8YC0gCw

Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Thornstowe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY7CsIyerYU

Semi Final #2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgl0NXbaIZg

Final https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fTbBV-OLe4


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^Ivelisse, Heidi Lovelace & Candice LaRae... I'll be watching that sometime this week. Thanks.

*AIW presents*
*GIRLS NIGHT OUT 13 & 14*










*Saturday October 4th, 2014*
_#GNO13 4:00 PM Belltime
#GNO14 7:00 PM Belltime_

_Turners Hall
7235 Guthrie Ave. 
Cleveland, OH_

*Tickets:*
_$40 VIP Guaranteed Front Row Combo Pack
$20 GA per show
**online pre-orders admitted first**_

*GIRLS NIGHT OUT 13*










































































*GIRLS NIGHT OUT 14*



































_Plus: Athena, Allysin Kay, Annie Social, Thunderkitty, Jenny Rose, K.C. Cassidy, Jasmin, Alexia Nicole, Heidi Lovelace, Mia Yim, Veda Scott ...and much more!_

We've entered Female Fight Season.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*AIW Girls Night Out 13 & 14 Results* ~ Courtesy of RingbellesOnline

_Turnout reportedly around 40 for the early show, rising slightly to around 50 for the evening show, and described as “small but lively”. On the talent side of things, both Thunderkitty and KC Cassidy are no-shows. TK cancelled last night, citing personal issues, and KC had flight problems, making it impossible for her to reach Cleveland in time._

*Girls Night Out 13*

1. *Chasity Taylor pinned Angel Dust* with a flying cross body.
2. *Nikki Storm pins Annie Social* with the Perfect Storm.
3. *Taeler Hendrix pinned Xandra Bale* with a Kiss Goodnight.
4. *Jasmin rolled up Alexia Nicole* for the win.
5. *Jenny Rose pinned Mary Elizabeth Monroe* with The Pedigree.
6. *Veda Scott pinned Tessa Blanchard* following a second-rope Mind Trip. Veda motions that she wants the belt after the match.
7. *Mia Yim pinned Heidi Lovelace* with a Package Piledriver. Described as an “awesome” match between “two of the very best”
8. _AIW Women’s Championship/No Disqualification:_ *Athena (c) pinned Allysin Kay* after hitting an O-Face on an open steel chair.

*Girls Night Out 14*

1. *Angel Dust pinned Xandra Bale* with a backcracker.
2. *Tessa Blanchard pinned Chasity Taylor* following a slingshot belly-to-back suplex.
3. *Allysin Kay beats Jenny Rose* via choke submission.
4. *Mary Elizabeth Monroe submits Taeler Hendrix* to the Rainbow Cross.
5. *Team Barely Legal (Alexia Nicole & Jasmin)* pinned *The Social Network (Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace)* with stereo roll-ups. This was Social Network manager Sammy Geodollno’s final appearance in pro-wrestling.
6. *Nikki Storm pinned Mia Yim* after two Perfect Storms.
7. _AIW Women’s Championship:_ *Athena (c) beats Veda Scott* via submission to an STF.


----------



## Dexstar

So it looks like Melissa has made a partnership with Stardom in which she will help them book US talent , and also help Stardom talents get booked in the US. 

Also Stardom matches will be amiable on click- wrestle 
I'd love to see Athena, Mia Yim, Candice, or Ivelisse booked in Stardom. Seeing Io compete in the US would be great too.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 22*
_Friday, October 10th, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

_Already Signed -_

_*SHINE Championship Match*
Ivelisse defends vs. Madison Eagles

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) w/ Leilani Kai defend vs. The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling) w/ Daffney

Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter vs. Evie

Kellie Skater & The Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva) vs. Valifornia of Nevaeh & B.T.Y. (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson) w/ So Cal Val

Sweet Saraya Knight vs. Leah Von Dutch

Nikki Storm vs. Taylor Made w/ April Hunter

Su Yung w/ April Hunter vs. KC Cassidy

La Rosa Negra w/ Noemi Bosques vs. Thunderkitty w/ Leilani Kai

Rhia O'Reilly vs. Justine Silver_
















































































Ivelisse v Eagles & Kay v Evie :mark:


----------



## daman077c

As someone who is a part of the SHIMMER joshi group (we're the ones who throw all of the streamers), I can confirm the joshi everyone's listed in the last few comments. There's one more (all debuts)... and I'll give you guys & gals a hint.

She's released two photobooks this year - one on DVD, one as a book. She's regularly seen wrestling for Pro Wrestling WAVE and hangs around Misaki Ohata; however, it's not her home promotion (some icy promotion in Saitama holds that claim)... who am I?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

daman077c said:


> As someone who is a part of the SHIMMER joshi group (we're the ones who throw all of the streamers), I can confirm the joshi everyone's listed in the last few comments. There's one more (all debuts)... and I'll give you guys & gals a hint.
> 
> She's released two photobooks this year - one on DVD, one as a book. She's regularly seen wrestling for Pro Wrestling WAVE and hangs around Misaki Ohata; however, it's not her home promotion (some icy promotion in Saitama holds that claim)... who am I?


I don't know about the photobooks but I'd guess at Tsukasa Fujimoto or Risa Sera? I'd be very happy with Fujimoto.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 22 Results*_ ~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline_

1. *Su Yung beat Amanda Rodriguez* via referee stoppage with The Purge.
2. *Rhia O’Reilly pinned KC Cassidy* following the Rhiajustment DDT
3. *La Rosa Negra defeated Thunderkitty* with a frog splash.
4. *Valifornia – Nevaeh & BTY (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson) beat Kellie Skater & The Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva Bates)*. Nevaeh pinned Yim with a bridging German Suplex.
5. *Taylor Made defeated Nikki Storm* with a Cutter.
6. *Leah Von Dutch beat Saraya Knight* via DQ when Knight delivered a low blow to the referee.
7. *SHINE Tag Team Championship: Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) (c) defeated The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling).* Wine pinned Darling following a double-team Gordbuster by Brandi and Thunderkitty. BTY also interfered to distract Lovelace.
8. *Allysin Kay pinned Evie* with a discus lariat.
9. *SHINE Championship: Ivelisse Velez (c) beat Madison Eagles* via referee stoppage with a guillotine choke. The pair shook hands afterwards.

_– The show ended with an Ivelisse promo which brought out Valkyrie, with Allysin Kay saying she deserved a shot at the title during the WWNLive tour in China. Mia Yim also came out as a representative on that tour, and they were all interrupted by SoCal Val, who pointed out that Nevaeh would be getting the next shot at SHINE 23 on December 5 against whoever returns from the tour with the belt._


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER 9th Anniversary Weekend - Oct. 18 & 19 in Berwyn, IL*

SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES returns to action on *Saturday & Sunday, October 18th & 19th, 2014* at the *Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL*. Volumes 67-70 of the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of that weekend, which will also celebrate SHIMMER's 9th Anniversary! SHIMMER 67 & 68 will take place on Saturday, October 18th. Bell time on Saturday is 2PM Central. SHIMMER 69 & 70 will take place on Sunday, October 19th. Bell time on Sunday is 1PM Central. The events are suitable for all ages.

Tickets can be purchased online at www.SHIMMERwrestling.com via PayPal. Since the shows are less than a week away, tickets purchased in advance during the remaining days will be held for you to claim at the door. Purchasing tickets in advance is the only way to guarantee seating on the chance of a sellout. Once we reach venue capacity, we must turn away any additional fans attempting to buy tickets on the day of the show.

*SATURDAY 10/18 TICKETS*: There is *ONE FRONT ROW SEAT LEFT* for Saturday, Oct. 18th. It's seat #58, and the cost is $80. E-mail [email protected] if interested. Second row for Saturday is sold out. General admission seats ($30) for Saturday are still available.

*SUNDAY 10/19 TICKETS*: Front row seating for Sunday, Oct. 19th is sold out. Reserved seats in the second row ($40) and general admission seats ($30) are still available. You may select specific second row reserved seats if you wish. Simply note which seats you would like when you make your ticket purchase. Visit http://tinyurl.com/mcmoen5 to view the seating chart indicating which second row seats are still available for Sunday.

Join us live in Berwyn next weekend as we celebrate SHIMMER's 9th Anniversary!​

             


Someone at the SHIMMER board has made a list of all the talent for this weekend. So here you go

1. Cheerleader Melissa
2. Kellie Skater
3. Tomoka Nakagawa
4. Kana
5. Nikki Storm
6. Leva Bates
8. Portia Perez
9. Nicole Matthews
10. Mia Yim
11. Athena
12. Evie
13. Jessica Havok
14. Veda Scott
15. Crazy Mary Dobson
16. Madison Eagles
17. Saraya Knight
18. Cherry Bomb
19. Kimber Lee
20. Joshi Debut #1 (Mayumi Ozaki)
21. Joshi Debut #2 (Akino)
22. Joshi Debut #3 (Kaori Yoneyama)
23. Joshi Debut #4 (Tsukasa Fujimoto)
24. Kay Lee Ray
25. Nevaeh
26. Heidi Lovelace
27. Rhia O'Reily
28. Courtney Rush
29. Lufisto
30. Marti Belle
31. Xander Bale
32. Solo Darling
33. Vanessa Kraven
34. Sassy Stephie
35. Miss Natural
36. Thunderkitty
37. KC Cassidy
38. Candice LeRae
39. Taylor Made
40. Alysin Kay
Sparkle- Nicole Savoy
Sparkle- Bambi Hall
Manager- Daffney
Manager- Madamoiselle Rachelle


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volume 67 Results* via RingBellesOnline

_Before the tapings began, Allison Danger took to the ring to eulogise our dearly departed friend Stew Allen. There was a five bell salute in his memory._

1. *Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb defeated Bambi Hall & KC Cassidy.* Lee pinned Hall follow a lunngblower/German suplex combination.
2. *Heidi Lovelace pinned Nicole Savoy* with a frog splash.
3. *Sassy Stephie beat Crazy Mary Dobson* with the Kiss My Sass.
4. *Athena made Nikki Storm* tap out to a modified Bow and Arrow. As a result she will be part of a triple threat SHIMMER Title match on the next volume.
5. *Portia Perez beat Courtney Rush* via DQ when Jessicka Havok came out to attack Perez. Rush was not happy with Havok’s interference causing her to lose.
6. *Nevaeh pinned Jenny Rose* with a Death Valley Driver.
7. _No DQ –_ *Mayumi Ozaki pinned Saraya Knight* with a spinning backfist. The pair shook hands afterwards and then went to the bar.
8. *Evie defeated Kay Lee Ray* with the TTYL.
9. *LuFisto beat Rhia O’Reilly* with the Burning Hammer. _Knight came out afterwards to attack LuFisto – Ozaki also came out and almost hit Saraya with the chain but stopped herself. It turns out that Ozaki, Knight and O’Reilly are a unit._
10. *Nicole Matthews v Madison Eagles* went to a draw. Matthews pinned Eagles while in a sleeper hold but tapped out at the same time. _The winner was meant to move on to the triple threat title match on volume 68, so referee Bryce Remsburg says both will advance._
11. *Kaori Yoneyama, AKINO & Tsukasa Fujimoto defeated Kellie Skater, Tomoka Nakagawa & Mia Yim.* Yoneyama pinned Skater with a senton. Afterwards, Yoneyama and Fujimoto challenged Skater & Nakagawa for the Tag Team Championship. 3G accepted.
12. _SHIMMER Championship –_ *Cheerleader Melissa (c) beat Kana* after 10 curb stomps and 2 Air Raid Crashes to retain the title.


* A few notes from Twitter & Woo at the Shimmer Board:

* RingBellesOnline co-founder & SHIMMER regular Stew Allen's front row seat has been left empty in his honor for todays shows(Very classy move by SHIMMER)

* There was no Sparkle due to camera issues, but instead Bambi Hall and KC Cassidy were put onto the main show 

* Nicole Savoy was said to have impressed everyone in her debut she also declared herself White Chocolate Cheesecake of Sports Entertainment...

* JHav seems to have turned face

* Jenny Rose was a suprise debut(not counting Jamilia Craft who was last seen in SHIMMER on Volume 40)

* Joey Eastman said all of Ozaki's matches have to be no DQ or she wouldn't come to Shimmer. Awesome idea.

* After their match Ozaki & Saraya shook hand and went to the bar.

*SHIMMER Volume 68*

1.* Cherry Bomb pinned Thunderkitty* with an inside cradle.
2. *Xandra Bale defeated Miss Natural* by countering the Natural Disaster with an inside cradle. Natural attacked Bale afterwards.
3. *Marti Belle beat Solo Darling* with the Stroke.
4. *Kay Lee Ray pinned Kimber Lee* with a Gory Bomb and Swanton Bomb.
5. *Leva Bates defeated Nevaeh* with a Cutter after escaping a Death Valley Driver.
6. *Nikki Storm beat Candice LeRae* with the Eye of the Storm.
_– Courtney Rush came out to say that she was initially upset with Jessicka Havok causing her to be disqualified, but says she’s past it now. She then called out Veda Scott._
7. *Courtney Rush made Veda Scott* tap out to the Sharpshooter.
8. *AKINO pinned Heidi Lovelace* with a Saito Suplex.
9. *Vanessa Kraven beat Jessicka Havok* via count out following a distraction by Portia Perez.
10. _No DQ –_ *Saraya Knight & Mayumi Ozaki defeated Kana & LuFisto.* LuFisto was pinned by Knight following interference from Rhia O’Reilly.
11. *Evie pinned Mia Yim* with the TTYL.
12. _SHIMMER Tag Team Championship –_ *Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) defeated Kaori Yoneyama & Tsukasa Fujimoto* to retain the titles. Nakagawa pinned Yoneyama following the Hangover.
13. S_HIMMER Championship: Fatal Four Way Elimination – _*Nicole Matthews defeated Cheerleader Melissa (c), Madison Eagles & Athena to win the SHIMMER Championship.*
_– Athena eliminated Cheerleader Melissa following a Hellbound from Eagles, Vancouver Maneuver from Matthews and then the O Face.
– Matthews pinned Athena with a tights-assisted roll-up.
– Matthews pinned Eagles after Portia Perez launched a fireball at Madison._


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Breaking - Nicole Matthews is the brand new SHIMMER champion after a FIREBALL (actual old school fireball) to Madison Eagles, Melissa was eliminated first.

JHav and Vanessa Kraven also had whats been described as the closest thing to a Gojira street fight, no Bryan and Vinny, Havok does not suck, and she was very much a babyface here.


----------



## Platt

Sounds like two great shows. Always thought Nicole would make it to the top.










full results from the second show

SHIMMER volume 68

1. Cherry Bomb pinned Thunderkitty with an inside cradle.
2. Xandra Bale defeated Miss Natural by countering the Natural Disaster with an inside cradle. Natural attacked Bale afterwards.
3. Marti Belle beat Solo Darling with the Stroke.
4. Kay Lee Ray pinned Kimber Lee with a Gory Bomb and Swanton Bomb.
5. Leva Bates defeated Nevaeh with a Cutter after escaping a Death Valley Driver.
6. Nikki Storm beat Candice LeRae with the Eye of the Storm.
– Courtney Rush came out to say that she was initially upset with Jessicka Havok causing her to be disqualified, but says she’s past it now. She then called out Veda Scott.
7. Courtney Rush made Veda Scott tap out to the Sharpshooter.
8. AKINO pinned Heidi Lovelace with a Saito Suplex.
9. Vanessa Kraven beat Jessicka Havok via count out following a distraction by Portia Perez.
10. No DQ – Saraya Knight & Mayumi Ozaki defeated Kana & LuFisto. LuFisto was pinned by Knight following interference from Rhia O’Reilly.
11. Evie pinned Mia Yim with the TTYL.
12. SHIMMER Tag Team Championship – Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) defeated Kaori Yoneyama & Tsukasa Fujimoto to retain the titles. Nakagawa pinned Yoneyama following the Hangover.
13. SHIMMER Championship: Fatal Four Way Elimination – Nicole Matthews defeated Cheerleader Melissa (c), Madison Eagles & Athena to win the SHIMMER Championship.
– Athena eliminated Cheerleader Melissa following a Hellbound from Eagles, Vancouver Maneuver from Matthews and then the O Face.
– Matthews pinned Athena with a tights-assisted roll-up.
– Matthews pinned Eagles after she launched a fireball at Madison.


----------



## Lazyking

When did highspots start selling Shimmer?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Lazyking said:


> When did highspots start selling Shimmer?


They've been selling them for years.

So happy for Nicole because I saw Portia winning the title before her but she has really come into her own over the last two years.

And for today...

_SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES presents _*SHIMMER 69 & 70* today (Sunday, October 19th) at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL. Bell time is 1pm Central. We still have some 2nd row reserved seats ($40 for the full day) as well as general admission seating ($30 for the full day) still available, and they can be purchased at the door beginning at 12:30pm this afternoon. One ticket grants you admission to both SHIMMER 69 & SHIMMER 70. That's two full length cards worth of live women's professional wrestling matches today at the Berwyn Eagles Club!

Based on what took place at SHIMMER 67 & 68 on Saturday, the following matches have already been signed for today's festivities...


_****SHIMMER Championship Match/Rematch From SHIMMER 66****_
(Champion)* NICOLE MATTHEWS vs. EVIE*

****SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Match****
(Champions) *KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA vs. MAYUMI OZAKI & SARAYA KNIGHT*

****Grudge Match****
*"The Havok Death Machine" JESSICKA HAVOK vs. PORTIA PEREZ*

*CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. "The Fallen Goddess" ATHENA*

*"The World Famous" KANA vs. "The Hardcore Daredevil" KAY LEE RAY
*
*AKINO vs. MIA YIM*

*NIKKI STORM vs. COURTNEY RUSH*

*VANESSA KRAVEN vs. CRAZY MARY DOBSON*

Plus much more, including *LUFISTO, HEIDI LOVELACE, SOLO DARLING, TSUKASA FUJIMOTO, KAORI YONEYAMA, KIMBER LEE, CHERRY BOMB, CANDICE LERAE, VEDA SCOTT, MARTI BELLE, XANDRA BALE, RHIA O'REILLY, SASSY STEPHIE, NEVAEH, NICOLE SAVOY, MISS NATURAL, TAYLOR MADE, ALLYSIN KAY, THUNDERKITTY, JENNY ROSE, KC CASSIDY, BAMBI HALL,* and MADISON EAGLES has vowed to be at the Eagles Club to take care of some business regardless of her physical condition after what took place on Saturday night.​


















Ozaki & Saraya next SHIMMER Tag Champions...


----------



## Platt

SHIMMER Volume 69

1. Courtney Rush pinned Nikki Storm with the Deep Sea Diverticulitis.
– Marti Belle came out to cut a promo but was interrupted by Madison Eagles, who was still angry over yesterday’s events. Eagles says she wants to fight, even though the doctor doesn’t recommend it, leading to…
2. Madison Eagles beat Marti Belle with Hellbound.
3. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb defeated Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling. Solo was pinned by Cherry after the Lungblower/German Suplex combination. The Kimber Bombs then said they wanted a Tag Team Title shot.
4. Rhia O’Reilly pinned Xandra Bale with the Rhiadjustment after Bale was distracted by Miss Natural.
5. Jenny Rose beat Veda Scott, Candice LeRae & Leva Bates in a 4-way. Rose pinned Scott with a Flatliner.
6. LuFisto defeated Nicole Savoy with a Burning Hammer.
7. Tsukasa Fujimoto & Kaori Yoneyama beat Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh. Fujimoto pinned Stephie with the Venus Shoot.
8. Cheerleader Melissa beat Athena via referee stoppage. Melissa legitimately knocked out Athena with a curb stomp and the match was stopped when Melissa applied the Kondo Clutch. Athena was helped to the back.
9. Kana made Kay Lee Ray tap out to the Kana Lock.
10. Portia Perez beat Jessicka Havok via DQ when Havok attacked referee Bryce Remsburg.
11. Mia Yim pinned AKINO with a Firebird Splash.
12. SHIMMER Tag Team Championship – Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) defeated Saraya Knight & Mayumi Ozaki to retain the titles. Nakagawa pinned Ozaki with the 120% Schoolboy.
13. SHIMMER Championship – Nicole Matthews (c) pinned Evie with the Vancouver Maneuver to retain the title.


Surprised to see 3G retain that means either they lose them on 70, vacate them on they go with Kellie picking a new partner storyline.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Surprised to see 3G retain that means either they lose them on 70, vacate them on they go with Kellie picking a new partner storyline.


I can see them dropping the titles to the KimberBombs on Vol 70


*SHIMMER Volume 70*

1. *Nikki Storm beat Kaori Yoneyama* with the Eye of the Storm.
2. *Vanessa Kraven pinned Crazy Mary Dobson* with a chokebomb.
3. *Allysin Kay & Taylor Made defeated KC Cassidy & Bambi Hall.* Cassidy was pinned with a wheelbarrow/cutter combination.
_– The Global Green Gangsters came out for an interview which was interrupted by the Canadian Ninjas. Nicole Matthews says neither of them will ever be THE Champion. Tomoka Nakagawa laid out Matthews and posed with the SHIMMER Title._
4. *Kay Lee Ray beat Candice LeRae* with a Gory Bomb and Swanton Bomb.
5. _No DQ –_ *Saraya Knight & Mayumi Ozaki defeated Solo Darling & Heidi Lovelace* when Ozaki pinned Darling following a Polish Hammer with a chain wrapped around her fist.
_– Saraya grabs Daffney after the match but Daffney hits her in the groin._
6. *Veda Scott pinned Thunderkitty* with her feet on the ropes for leverage.
7. *Evie defeated Jenny Rose* with a TTYL.
8. *AKINO beat LuFisto* with a Saito Suplex
9. *Miss Natural bested Xandra Bale* with a Jumping Spike Piledriver
10. *Mia Yim defeated Tsukasa Fujimoto* via Package Piledriver
11. *Kana made Courtney Rush* submit with a Rings of Saturn
12. *Cheerleader Melissa submits to Athena* with Red Wedding (cross-leg STF)
13. _SHIMMER Championship –_ *Nicole Matthews (c) vs Tomoka Nakagawa* – match didn’t last long, with Portia Perez breaking a pin off a Fisherman’s Suplex and the match gets thrown out. Kellie Skater wants to fight
14. _SHIMMER Tag Team Championship –_ 3G (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa) vs Canadian Ninjas (Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews)


----------



## Platt

14. SHIMMER Tag Team Championship – 3G (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa) vs Canadian Ninjas (Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews) – Kimber Bombs attack and the tag match is thrown out. Jessicka Havok enters the ring, followed by Madison Eagles who gives everyone a round of stunners. Eagles and Havok demand an 8 Woman No DQ tag
15. Jessicka Havok, Madison Eagles, 3G defeated Kimber Bombs & Canadian Ninjas with a Hellbound, a Hangover and a Chokeslam.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Saraya Knight gets into it with some fan, I think the fan gets kicked out from DOA Wrestling in Portland, 4:54 in.


----------



## FITZ

Can't imagine what that fan must have said if that wasn't a work. No physical contact and he seemed like "regular" at a local indy show. Yet he ended up getting kicked out? Not sure what kind of show this is as far as language is concerned so I guess if it was a family friendly show he might have got the boot pretty quickly.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Saraya always goads fans into having a go at her, its what makes her one of the best heels in womens wrestling IMO, not many people have psychology like hers.


----------



## ExMachina

TaylorFitz said:


> Can't imagine what that fan must have said if that wasn't a work. No physical contact and he seemed like "regular" at a local indy show. Yet he ended up getting kicked out? Not sure what kind of show this is as far as language is concerned so I guess if it was a family friendly show he might have got the boot pretty quickly.


This, I've attended Shine shows with her on the card and have personally seen her get right into peoples faces. I heard the guy in the video call her "a fucking bitch" near the end but it honestly looked like he wasn't going to let it go, so he got kicked out. Maybe language is concerned but I've seen her and other women get called worse at shows.


----------



## RKing85

I'm sure this has been asked before, but what are some of the better Shimmer shows that are can't miss? Preferably ones from within the past 2-3 years. Putting together my Black Friday lists and want to throw in a few Shimmers. Thanks.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RKing85 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but what are some of the better Shimmer shows that are can't miss? Preferably ones from within the past 2-3 years. Putting together my Black Friday lists and want to throw in a few Shimmers. Thanks.


Vol. 47(For the Ayumi Kurihara & Ayako Hamada v Ray & Leon match)/
Vol. 50(For the Kana v Ayako Hamada)
Vol. 53(For Havok's debut, Ayumi Kurihara v Mercedes Martinez/Jessie McKay v Madison Eagles/Athena v Ayako Hamada/Steel Cage Match: Saraya Knight v Cheerleader Melissa)
Vol. 55(For 9. Kana v Madison Eagles/Ayako Hamada v Mercedes Martinez)

I haven't seen past these yet but everyone says that 58-63 were great shows. For more advice ask at the SHIMMER Facebook page or Shimmer board.

A few pics from last weekends shows


----------



## fiddlecastro

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Saraya Knight gets into it with some fan, I think the fan gets kicked out from DOA Wrestling in Portland, 4:54 in.


This episode of DOA is going to air on Monday. It'll pop up on their Youtube. Wonder if it'll show the altercation & ejection. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6n-hwwC_15-x_MLE-1qyQw


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Completely forgot that it was Femme Fatales this weekend.

*Valkyrie Results* ~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline

1. *Nikki Addams pinned Tina San Antonio* with a roll-up.
2. *Aja “Super” Perera defeated Roni Nicole* with a leg lariat.
3. *Kimber Lee beat La Rosa Negra & Hania in a 3-way.* Negra was pinned following a Ganso Bomb.
4. *Jessie Brooks pinned Mia Yim* following an Exploder Suplex.
4. *Mistress Belmont defeated Mary Elizabeth Monroe* with a full nelson slam.
5. _Valkyrie Women’s Wrestling Championship –_ *Kacee Carlisle beat Sumie Sakai* with a chai shot and DDT to win the title.

*NCW Femmes Fatales XVI Results* ~ Courtesy of RingBellesOnline

1. *Kaitlin Diemond defeated Missy* with a Barbie Crusher.
2. *Mary Lee Rose & Pink Flash Kira beat Bettie Rage & Deziree.* Kira pinned Deziree with a top rope splash.
_– Angie Skye came out to challenge Portia Perez to a match at Femmes Fatales XVII on April 4 next year for Portia’s open contract. Perez wasn’t in attendance due to an injury she suffered last week at SHIMMER. Mademoiselle Rachelle came to the ring with Sassy Stephie and Allysin Kay to tell Skye to stop whining and leave the ring._
3. *Kc Spinelli defeated Allysin Kay & Xandra Bale in a 3-way.* Spinelli pinned Kay for the victory.
4. _Combat de Rue:_ *Saraya Knight beat Sweet Cherrie.*
5. *Vanessa Kraven defeated Jody D’Milo via DQ* following interference from Sassy Stephie, who hit Kraven with her crutch after faking a knee injury. Angie Skye made the save, leading to…
6. *Sassy Stephie & Jody D’Milo beat Vanessa Kraven & Angie Skye* after Allysin Kay hit Kraven with the crutch.
7. _WSU Championship:_ *LuFisto (c) pinned Mia Yim* with a Burning Hammer and Tiger Bomb to retain the title.
8. _Femmes Fatales International Championship –_ No DQ, Falls Count Anywhere: *Courtney Rush (c) made Cheerleader Melissa tap out* to the Sharpshooter to retain the title.
_– After the match, Saraya Knight came out and went face-to-face with Rush._


----------



## fiddlecastro

nice. I regret missing Valkyrie on Friday. Hope to check out their next show, though.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Saraya Knight gets into it with some fan, I think the fan gets kicked out from DOA Wrestling in Portland, 4:54 in.


Here's the episode of DOA Wrestling that it happens on (at 33:50):






or click this link:
http://youtu.be/ZyMB8LadSAQ?t=33m50s

pretty funny, tbh


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WSU Presents_
*WSU Breaking Barriers ~ iPPV*










_Saturday November 8th, 2014
4pm at Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ_

Buy Tickets

Order iPPV

More Info

*Announced:*

_WSU World Championship:_
* *LuFisto (C) vs. Jenny Rose*
_WSU Spirit Championship:_
* *Niya Barela (C) vs. Tessa Blanchard*
* *Annie Social vs. David Starr*
* *Kimber Lee vs. JT Dunn*
(_If Social & Lee win their matches, they will earn a WSU Tag Team Title match._)
* *D'Arcy Dixon vs. Mickie Knuckles*
* *Nevaeh vs. Jewells Malone*
* *Athena vs. Hania "The Howling Huntress"*
* *Cherry Bomb vs. Solo Darling*
* *Brittany Blake vs. Leva Bates*

Shitty promotion for WSU AGAIN by CZW.

I didn't think that I would ever say this but I really miss WSU under Sean McCaffrey...


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Breaking Barriers Results* ~ RingBellesOnline

1. *Nevaeh bested Jewells Malone* after a DVD
_Sassy Stephie enters to address the crowd flanked by Mademoiselle Rachelle and a mystery woman, later identify Amanda Rodriguez. Stephie says her feud with Jessicka Havok is not over, that she has a new job within the backstage of WSU (explaining her corporate dress attire) and then turns her attention to LuFisto, indicating that she was not impressed._
2. *Leva Bates defeated Brittany Blake* with a Pepsi Plunge
3. *Annie Social back-side pinned David Starr*
4. *Cherry Bomb was victorious over Solo Darling* with the BSE
5. *WSU Spirit Championship: Niya Barela (c) retained her championship against Tessa Blanchard* with a DDT. After the match, she attacked Tessa Blanchard and Nevaeh ran out to make the save.
6. *Hania won over Athena* with a frog splash
7. *Mickie Knuckles beat D’Arcy Dixon* with a pump-handle slam
8. *Kimber Lee defeated JT Dunn* with a ganso bomb
9. *WSU Championship: LuFisto (c) retained her championship against Jenny Rose* with a powerbomb
_After the match, Sassy Stephie made her way to the ring and got in LuFisto’s face, Mademoiselle Rachelle & Amanda Rodriguez used the distraction as an opportunity to kick LuFisto from behind and the trio beat the WSU Champion down. LuFisto fought back, getting in Sassy Stephie’s face and then made the mistake of turning her back on her. Stephie attacked her again, leaving LuFisto lying in the ring as the event came to a close._


----------



## Platt

Your new Shine Champion after winning the belt in China


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm so happy for Mia.:mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Your new Shine Champion after winning the belt in China


And in front of 10,500 fans, but I preferred the Allysin Kay/Su Yung match and Mia messed up the 450 splash pretty bad but I thought Ivelisse looked really good.


----------



## HOJO

Mia!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## daman077c

SHIMMER's Spring dates (the beginning of their 10th Anniversary year) will be announced next week, per Dave on Facebook/Twitter. Probably going to be March 21-22.


----------



## RKing85

loaded question I know, but what are 2 or 3 women's dvd's from the last 18 months that I should be including in my Black Friday shopping?


----------



## daman077c

RKing85 said:


> loaded question I know, but what are 2 or 3 women's dvd's from the last 18 months that I should be including in my Black Friday shopping?


Both of the most recent AIW "Girls Night Out" shows are available, as is SHIMMER Volume 63, which has some fantastic matches (Athena vs. Yumi Ohka, and the match of the weekend from those tapings, which was Mia Yim vs. Hikaru Shida) on the card. I'd get those.

SHIMMER Vol. 64 should be out soon as well, from what I understand.


----------



## Not Lying

I honestly didn't know where to put this, but it definetly deserves a watch. Best Beth/Mickie match ever actually happened on a house show, and it's very good quality..


----------



## Mon Joxley

Here's a show from Australia that features several Shimmer/Shine alumni from this past weekend that's most likely been overlooked:

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/25192/112796058

Was for charity too.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Business Notes for November 28, 2014*

I remember we briefly did something similar to this a few years ago, so I thought I'd bring it back as a way to periodically provide our fans with a bit of an update concerning what's going on with the company.

As those of you who were in attendance at our shows last month are aware, we did our first sellout in Berwyn in several years on Oct. 18, and came fairly close on Oct. 19 as well. Considering that weekend was also our most expensive shows to produce, a full house was something we really needed. Thanks to everyone who made the trip to Berwyn to catch those shows live!

One of the most important things we are working to improve on is the turn around time for the video footage of our events. Getting caught up is our top priority during these winter months. Our editor David Puente has been putting in extra time to get the unreleased shows ready as quickly as possible, so the material can be in your hands faster than usual.

We finished production on SHIMMER 64 this week, which means the footage will now be submitted to have the DVDs made (typically a three week process). The video edit of 65 & 66 is about 75% finished, but we need to re-record some commentary tracks on a portion of that material before the shows can be finalized. Though we attempted live commentary on those shows, a faulty microphone cable rendered most of the commentary audio unusable, thus the need to re-record. We're tackling that during the weekend of December 13, to finish all commentary audio for 65, 66, 69, and 70 (67 & 68 we recorded live last month). Once that is out of the way, we can start releasing all of the shows as quickly as they can be edited.

For those who follow SHIMMER through downloading the matches at ClickWrestle.com, they now have all of the footage we've released up to this point in their hands, and they can begin adding new content to the site as quickly as their release schedule allows.

For those with a Roku device, we have our own sub-section as part of the newly launched World Wrestling Network premium channel, which also offers content from Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Shine, FIP, CZW, and Kayfabe Commentaries.

We are in the process of determining the dates and locations of the SHIMMER events during early 2015. We hope to have all of them officially set by this time next week, so everyone who would like to attend the shows in person can have plenty of time to make plans. Tickets for the next set of tapings in the Chicago area will go on sale during the first week of January.

For those attending AAW's "Windy City Classic" this Saturday night in Berwyn, IL, we will have copies of the SHIMMER 60-63 DVD releases available. If there are any specific earlier DVDs you are interested in picking up at the show, shoot us an E-mail at [email protected] and we'll be sure to bring them.

We'll do our best to keep everyone informed here during the coming weeks.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*HighSpots Presents: Queens of Combat 3
Sunday, November 30, 2014 at 1:00 P.M.
Ziggy's - Winston-Salem, North Carolina








*​*

The announced card:

Amanda Rodriguez vs. Crazy Mary Dobson

Sojo Bolt and Dani Jax vs. Amber O'Neal and Jessie Kaye

Mia Yim and Leva Bates vs. Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan

Angelina Love vs. Nevaeh

LuFisto vs. Jessicka Havok

Mickie James vs. Tessa Blanchard

I'm sure a 2-3 more matches will be added. I will be there. Looking forward to it.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

> Amanda Rodriguez vs. Crazy Mary Dobson
> 
> Mia Yim and Leva Bates vs. Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan
> 
> LuFisto vs. Jessicka Havok
> 
> Mickie James vs. Tessa Blanchard


4 Matches there that look really good.


----------



## The Black Mirror

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> 4 Matches there that look really good.


*This is my first indy womens show. I'm only familiar with Mickie James (from her time in WWE 6-8 years ago) and Candice LeRae (from PWG). I'm also familiar with Amanda Rodriguez and Tessa Blanchard because my local promotion (PWX) is the home promotion for those two. I'm most excited to see LuFisto vs. Havok. Those two seem legit as hell.*


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I had an absolute blast at Queens of Combat 3 and I REALLY cannot wait for the promotion to return at some point in 2015. I am officially a Havok mark. LuFisto and Nevaeh were both pretty solid as well. I really like Crazy Mary Dobson's character and feel like she has a lot more potential than what I saw in her quick match with Amanda Rodriguez yesterday.

Havok and LuFisto easily stole the show with their match. Honestly, that match ended up being my favorite of the entire day, which included all of the matches on the PWX card as well. Maybe I'm just still drunk on the Havok Kool-Aid. She was wonderful in every sense of the word. 

The first match was very slow. Savannah Evans is brand new to the business. Based on the in-ring product, I assumed that Miss Diss Lexia was new. After I quick search on Cagematch.net, however, it appears that she has been around for a while. To the best of my knowledge, Savannah Evans is a recent graduate of the HighSpots wrestling school in Charlotte, which is run by George South. I believe this was only Savannah's second professional match. She was involved in an intergender tag team match at PWX's last show in October; however, she worked under the name Dark Journey at that show.

I was impressed with Nevaeh. Angelina Love, not so much. She was all style and no substance. I don't know anything about her previous work, but this match did nothing for me as far as Angelina's work goes.

Mickie James looked better (physically) yesterday than she has her entire career. I may be biased, as I prefer thicker women, but she was looking just right yesterday. She had a continuing wardrobe malfunction yesterday, as her breasts just did not want to stay in the top that she was wrestling in. She worked a decent match with Tessa Blanchard. Tessa hasn't been at it for very long, but I have watched her improve each month that she has worked.

The results from QOC3 are below. I got these from Diva-Dirt, as I was worried that I would mess up the names and a lot of it was a blur after the shows were over yesterday. The final card ended up being slightly different from what was advertised. I have no idea what happened to Amber O'Neal, as she was nowhere to be seen. She was replaced by local newcomer "The She-Hulk of the South" Roni Nicole. Also, a few days before the show, they confirmed on Facebook that Miss Rachel would be here. However, they announced at the show that she would not be able to make it. I was actually looking forward to seeing her in action.

Miss Diss Lexia defeated Savannah Evans

Amanda Rodriguez defeated Crazy Mary Dobson

Sojo Bolt & Dani Jax defeated Jessie Kaye & Roni Nicole (w/ Zane Riley)

Neveah defeated Angelina Love

Mickie James defeated Tessa Blanchard

Havok and LuFisto went to a double count out when they brawled to the parking lot.

The Lucha Sisters (Leva Bates & Mia Yim) defeated World’s Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE Wrestling presents*
*SHINE 23*
_Friday, December 5th, 2014
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at www.SHINEWrestling.com

Watch in HD at www.WWNLive.com

*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

*SHINE Championship Match*
_Mia Yim defends vs. Nevaeh w/ So Cal Val_

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
_Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) w/ Leilani Kai defend vs. The Kimber Bombs (Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb)_

_Taylor Made w/ April Hunter vs. La Rosa Negra w/ Noemi Bosques_

_The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling) w/ Daffney vs. B.T.Y. (Jayme Jameson & Marti Belle) w/ So Cal Val_

_Leah Von Dutch vs. Thunderkitty w/ Leilani Kai_

_Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter vs. Crazy Mary Dobson_

_Leva Bates vs. Vanessa Kraven_

_Ivelisse vs. Amanda Rodriguez_

_Amber O'Neal vs. Luscious Latasha_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 23 Results ~* _RingBellesOnline_

1. *Ivelisse Velez made Amanda Rodriguez* tap out to the Lasso from El Paso.
2. *Amber O’Neal v Luscious Latasha* _went to a no-contest when Santana Garrett came into the ring to confront Amber over her heel turn. Santana said that she is ready to wrestle her former tag partner tonight, and O’Neal renamed herself as Amber Gallows, and said Garrett is now on the Bullet Club’s hit list._
3. *Allysin Kay pinned Crazy Mary Dobson* with a discus lariat.
4. *BTY (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson) defeated The Buddy System (Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling).* Jameson pinned Lovelace with her feet on the ropes. BTY went after Heidi’s knee after the bell and dumped Daffney off the apron.
5. *Vanessa Kraven beat Leva Bates* with a choke bomb.
6. *Thunderkitty pinned Leah Von Dutch* after reversing a sunset flip and holding onto Leilani Kai for leverage.
7. *Taylor Made defeated La Rosa Negra* after knocking her out with some brass knuckles. Taylor attacked Negra after the bell but Ivelisse Velez made the save.
8. _SHINE Tag Team Championship –_ *Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) (c) defeated the Kimber Bombs (Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb)* to retain the titles. Wine pinned Kimber after Thunderkitty and Hosaka rammed her into the ring post. Legendary went for a beatdown after the match until Leah Von Dutch made the save.
9. *Santana Garrett beat Amber Gallows* with a jackknife pin. Frustrated, Gallows beat up a member of the ring crew after the match.
10 _SHINE Championship –_ *Nevaeh defeated Mia Yim (c) via DQ* _after Ivelisse kicked Nevaeh in the head. Nevaeh, Yim and Velez fought after the bell, with Ivelisse knocking out two referees and kicking boss lady Lexie Fyfe._


----------



## Mon Joxley

So this is happening next weekend. :agree:


----------



## daman077c

Dave Prazak just announced in the official SHIMMER group on Facebook that SHIMMER's Spring tapings will be on April 11-12. No word on whether or not they'll be running a Wrestlemania weekend iPPV in the San Francisco area; WWN is doing shows there that weekend, so it's a possibility.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Platt

SHIMMER Women Athletes presents "SHIMMER 71: The ChickFight Tournament" on Saturday afternoon, March 28, 2015, at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds (344 Tully Road) in San Jose, CA. Bell time is Noon local (Pacific) time. The event will take place as part of the World Wrestling Network's "WWNLive Experience" weekend, alongside shows from EVOLVE, Kaiju Big Battel, the King of Indies tournament, and WWN's "Mercury Rising 2015."

Fans who will be in the San Jose area that weekend have the opportunity to witness SHIMMER live and in person, for a rare event on the West Coast! Visit www.wwnlive.com/SJCA/ to purchase your tickets to SHIMMER 71. Some prime ringside seats are still available if you act fast! Front row reserved seating is priced at $75, second row reserved seating is $50, and general admission seating is $25. The event is suitable for all ages. Fans who wish to attend all of the WWNLive Experience events that weekend can receive a slight discount on tickets by purchasing one of several VIP packages.

In the nearly ten years that SHIMMER has been promoting women's wrestling, we have only featured one tournament thus far. That tournament was held during the summer of 2007, and was the tournament which crowned Sara Del Rey as the first SHIMMER Champion. SHIMMER 71 on March 28th will feature a tournament as well. As SHIMMER 71 is our first event held within the State of California, that tournament will be fittingly titled ChickFight.

Since 2004, the ChickFight name has been associated with a series of tournament events, initially held in nearby Hayward, CA, and later in San Francisco, CA. Early ChickFight tournament winners included former SHIMMER Champions MsChif and Cheerleader Melissa, as well as SHIMMER Original Daizee Haze. During later years, several ChickFight tournaments were presented in the United Kingdom as well, with SHIMMER alumni Wesna Busic and Amazing Kong among the tournament winners.

SHIMMER is proud to honor the local history of the ChickFight tournaments of years past, and their importance in the women's wrestling landscape since 2004, by hosting another ChickFight tournament as part of SHIMMER 71. The winner of the tournament on March 28th in San Jose will not only earn a place in the history books as a ChickFight tournament winner, but will also be granted a future opportunity at the SHIMMER Championship, currently held by Nicole Matthews. Look for the tournament participants to be revealed during the remaining weeks leading up to the event!

There are several ways to catch all of the action of SHIMMER 71. If you can't attend the event in person that day, the show will be available as both a live iPPV that afternoon via www.wwnlive.com and also as video on demand at www.ClickWrestle.com after the event!

Make your plans to join us for SHIMMER 71 live, the afternoon of Saturday, March 28th, in San Jose!


----------



## HOJO

Depending on who they use and how they use them, it should be a good show


----------



## Platt

I'm going for a Mia Yim vs Melissa final with Yim going over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO

No doubt Melissa's going through at least to the semi finals.

Is Tomoka working this show?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored presents*
*WSU 8th Anniversary*
_Saturday, February 21st 2015
2300 Arena
2300 S Swanson St, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19148
Doors Open 3:15 pm; 4:00pm Belltime_

_*#WSU8*_

https://instagram.com/WSUwrestling/ 
https://twitter.com/WSUwrestling
https://www.facebook.com/wsuwrestling

Order Tickets
LIVE on iPPV


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU 8th Anniversary iPPV 02.21.15 Results* _~ PW Ponderings_

** Jenny Rose def Brittany Blake*

** Tessa Blanchard def Sassy Stephie*

** Solo Darling def Mickie Knuckles with a X-factor*

*Spirit Title Match*
** Nevaeh def Niya with a double underhook DDT to win the title*

** Amy Lee was inducted into the WSU Hall of Fame*

*WSU Title Match*
** LuFisto def Shanna via the burning hammer to retain her title*
_– post match the Office attacked LuFisto but Shanna made the save and they hugged afterwards_

** Cherry Bomb def Leva bates with the BSE*

*WSU Tag Team Title Match*
** Team CUNT (Annie Social & Kimber Lee def the Juicy Product w/ Rick Cataldo when Kimber Lee hits the code red on JT Dunn*

*TLC*
** Athena def Hania Huntress after the O-face in what was a spectacular match. You should all go follow Dave for pics from it.*
_– post match Hania pretended to give Athena respect and then attacked her_

Some pics from Dave Muscarella's Twitter & SquaredCircleSirens


----------



## ExMachina




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 25*
_Friday, March 6th, 2015
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_










*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match - Two-Out-Of-Three Falls*
*Mia Yim defends vs. Nevaeh w/ So Cal Val & Andréa*

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match - Titles Can Change On A DQ!*
*Legendary of Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine w/ Leilani Kai vs. The Kimber Bombs of Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb*

*NWA World Women's Championship Match*
*Santana vs. Shanna*

*Jessicka Havok vs. Su Yung w/ April Hunter*

*Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter vs. Leah Von Dutch*

*Taylor Made w/ April Hunter vs. La Rosa Negra w/ Noemi Bosques*

_Plus More Featuring:_
*-Leva
-Amber Gallows
-Valifornia of Jayme Jameson & Andréa w/ So Cal Val
-Thunderkitty w/ Leilani Kai
-Solo Darling w/ Daffney
-Crazy Mary Dobson*














































The Main Event was originally Ivellise v Mia Yim v Neveah but I think Ivelisse has injured her leg. I'm not really a fan of Neveah, she does nothing for me so this isn't a must-see show for my but hopefully The Kimber Bombs finally get those titles of Legendary.

=========================================================
*VALKYRIE V: Valhalla*
_Saturday March 7th, 2015
Fun Station USA
3555 Victory Boulevard, Staten Island, 
NY 10314

Meet & Greet: 6PM-7PM
Doors Open: 3PM
Bell-Time: 4PM_

_Front Row Ticket: $20
General Admission Ticket: $15
Combined VALKYRIE/WOW Front Row Ticket: $35
Combined VALKYRIE/WOW General Admission Ticket: $25
VALKYRIE 6PM-7PM Meet & Greet Ticket: $10_

*http://www.valkyriewomens.com/*

_https://www.facebook.com/events/909266709118760/_










_VALKYRIE Womens Professional Wrestling returns to New York City on Saturday March 7th with their Staten Island debut in an afternoon doubleheader with the Warriors of Wrestling as we present "VALKYRIE V: Valhalla!"

Check out all of the interviews and videos leading up to VALKYRIE V: Valhalla here:_
https://www.youtube.com/playlist…

_*Main Event*_
_Queen of VALKYRIE Championship [First Time Ever!]_
*Kacee Carlisle (c) (4-0) vs. "The Baddest Woman on the Planet" Bonesaw Jessie Brooks (4-1) with "The Devil's Son-in-Law" Julius Smokes*

_2 out of 3 Falls Match to finally settle the score_
*La Rosa Negra (4-2) with Los Abusadores Internacional (Ejecutivo Jorge Estrella y Secretaria de Defensa Natalie) vs. Hania the Howling Huntress (1-1)*

_Styles clash: Joshi vs. American Southern [First Time Ever!]_
*Sumie Sakai (5-1) vs. "Southern Hostility" Lexia Avery (0-1) (FKA Miss Diss Lexia)*

_Rookie vs. Veteran [First Time Ever!]_
*Ashley America (0-1) vs. Little Jeanne (0-0)*

_"Top Shelf" Troy Nelson's Open Challenge_
*Nyla the Destroyer (1-0) vs. ???? with "Top Shelf" Troy Nelson*

_Boston Strong vs. Georgia Peach [First Time Ever!]_
*Davienne (1-2) vs. Nina Monet (0-0)*

_"Superstar" vs. New star [First Time Ever!]_
*"Superstar" Nikki Addams (1-2) with Dickie Rodz vs. Deonna Purrazzo (1-0)*

**Card subject to change**
_
‪#‎WeHaveRisen‬_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 25 Results*_ ~ Diva-Dirt_



*Solo Darling & Crazy Mary Dobson (w/ Daffney) def. Jayme Jameson & Andrea (w/ SoCal Val)* when Solo pins Jameson.


*Leva Bates def. Amber Gallows & Thunderkitty (w/ Leilani Kai)* in a Triple Threat match after hitting Thunderkitty with a superkick. Amber lays out both women post-match.


*La Rosa Negra def. Taylor Made* when Su Yung interferes. A post-match fight draws out Havok, who attacks Yung and starts a one-on-one match between the two.


*Havok def. Su Yung* via DQ when Yung hits Havok with her mist in view of the referee.


*Santana Garrett retains the NWA World Women’s Title when she pins Shanna*. Post-match, Amber Gallows lays claim to Santana’s title.


*Allysin Kay def. Leah Von Dutch* with a discus lariat after Leah misses a moonsault. Thunderkitty came to ringside during the match to taunt Leah.


*Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee def. Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka (w/ Thunderkitty & Leilani Kai)* to win the SHINE Tag Team Titles. Leah Von Dutch tries to save the KimberBombs from a post-match beatdown, but is pummeled by the group as well.


*Mia Yim defeats Nevaeh* (w/ SoCal Val & Andrea) 2-1 in a 2 Out of 3 Falls match to retain the SHINE Title. Andrea berates Nevaeh post-match, but Nevaeh fights back, hitting her with a spear. Andrea and Val promise revenge as SHINE 25 comes to a close.


----------



## HOJO

*So the participants official so far for the Chickfight Tournament are:*
Cheerleader Melissa
Candice LeRae
Mia Yim
"The Wrestling Goddess" Athena
Kimber Lee
"Best in the Galaxy" Nikki Storm
Nicole Savoy
Cherry Bomb
(Jessicka) HAVOK
Portia Perez
Evie
Kay Lee Ray


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHIMMER's 10th Anniversary show venue has been announced. It will take place at Olympic Theatre in Cicero, IL


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Kay Lee Ray is the final participant of the Chick Fight tournament. I thought it would have been LuFisto.


----------



## daman077c

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Kay Lee Ray is the final participant of the Chick Fight tournament. I thought it would have been LuFisto.


I believe LuFisto may either be the one getting the SHIMMER Championship match, or she's booked elsewhere WM weekend. Dave's working on a really tight budget - just 14 ladies on the show total.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

daman077c said:


> I believe LuFisto may either be the one getting the SHIMMER Championship match, or she's booked elsewhere WM weekend. Dave's working on a really tight budget - just 14 ladies on the show total.


Oh okay. When I first glanced at the list of wrestler for Chickfight and read there was one spot left I just assumed it would be Lu.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHIMMER Women Athletes presents_
*SHIMMER 71 ~ The ChickFight Tournament*
_Saturday, March 28th, 2015
Belltime - 12PM Pacific
Santa Clara County Fairgrounds
344 Tully Road
San Jose, CA 95111_

The ChickFight Tournament at SHIMMER 71 will be a one day, twelve woman, single elimination tournament! The winner will receive a SHIMMER Championship match in the future. The tournament will be held under the same format as the Volcano Girls event of ten years ago, with three brackets. There will be six first round matches, three second round matches, and a three-way elimination final match to determine the tournament winner.

_Cheerleader Melissa
Candice LeRae
Mia Yim
"The Wrestling Goddess" Athena
Kimber Lee
Evie
"Best in the Galaxy" Nikki Storm
Nicole Savoy
Cherry Bomb
Jessicka Havok
Portia Perez
Kay Lee Ray_



























































Look for the other two competitors to be revealed during the remaining days leading up to the event!

Plus, in non-tournament action, a SHIMMER Championship match will also be featured as part of SHIMMER 71!

Buy Tickets Here: http://www.wwnlive.com/SJCA/

Watch it live on iPPV here: http://wwnlive.com/event-shimmer-03-28-15.html


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_First Round Tournament Matches_

*Portia Perez vs. Evie*

*Nicole Savoy vs. Candice LeRae*

*Nikki Storm vs. Cherry Bomb*

*Kay Lee Ray vs. Kimber Lee*

*Athena vs. Mia Yim*

*Cheerleader Melissa vs. Jessicka Havok*


_SHIMMER Championship Match_

*(Champion) Nicole Matthews vs. Tomoka Nakagawa*











_Experience SHIMMMER 71 today... live!_



Ooh! Melissa/Havok, Athena/Yim, Savoy/La Rae


----------



## The Black Mirror

Anybody ordering the SHIMMER show today? I was thinking about it...


----------



## Platt

*Portia Perez* vs. Evie

Nicole Savoy vs. *Candice LeRae*

*Nikki Storm* vs. Cherry Bomb

*Kay Lee Ray* vs. Kimber Lee

Athena vs. *Mia Yim*

*Cheerleader Melissa* vs. Jessicka Havok

after that it depends whether they're doing a 3 way final or 3 way semis.

Semis
Yim over Storm
Perez over KLR
Melissa over Candice

or 

Yim over KLR & Storm
Melissa over Perez & Candice

Finals 
Mia Yim over Melissa (& Perez)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> *Portia Perez* vs. Evie
> 
> Nicole Savoy vs. *Candice LeRae*
> 
> *Nikki Storm* vs. Cherry Bomb
> 
> *Kay Lee Ray* vs. Kimber Lee
> 
> Athena vs. *Mia Yim*
> 
> *Cheerleader Melissa* vs. Jessicka Havok
> 
> after that it depends whether they're doing a 3 way final or 3 way semis.
> 
> Semis
> Yim over Storm
> Perez over KLR
> Melissa over Candice
> 
> or
> 
> Yim over KLR & Storm
> Melissa over Perez & Candice
> 
> Finals
> Mia Yim over Melissa (& Perez)


It'll be a 3 way final like Chickfight used to do.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Shimmer 71 ~ ChickFight Tournament Results*

ROUND 1: Evie defeated Portia Perez with GTS
ROUND 1: Nicole Savoy over Candice LaRae Tiger Suplex
ROUND 1: Nikki Storm over Cherry Bomb with Fisherman Neckbreaker
ROUND 1: Kay Lee Ray beat Kimber Lee with a Roll up
ROUND 1: Mia Yim over Athena with a 450 Splash
ROUND 1: Cheerleader Melissa beat Havok with her feet on the ropes

ROUND 2: Evie defeated Nicole Savoy with a double stomp.
ROUND 2: Kay Lee Ray over Nikki Storm with a Gory bomb followed by a Swanton bomb.
ROUND 2: Cheerleader Melissa over Mia Yim via DQ.

Shimmer Championship Match:
Nicole Matthews beat Tomoka Nakagawa via a chair shot followed by the Vancouver Maneuver 

Final: Kay Lee Ray defeated Evie & Cheerleader Melissa to win the ChickFight Tournament


----------



## Platt

Started off bad but 4 out of 6 on my first round predictions isn't bad


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 26*
_Friday, April 3rd, 2015
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_










*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

_Title vs. Title_
**SHINE Champion Mia Yim vs. NWA World Women's Champion Santana*

_Title vs. Title_
**SHINE Tag Team Champions The Kimber Bombs of Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs. SHIMMER Tag Team Champions 3G of Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa*

_No Disqualification_
**Jessicka Havok & Leva vs. Sweet Saraya Knight & Su Yung*

_As Result of the WWN Supershow in San Jose, CA!_
**Nikki Storm vs. Andréa*

**B.T.Y of Jayme Jameson & Marti Belle w/ Andréa vs. Daff's All Star Squad of Crazy Mary Dobson & Solo Darling w/ Daffney*

**Allysin Kay vs. Kay Lee Ray*

**Madison Eagles vs. La Rosa Negra*

**Evie vs. Shazza McKenzie*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 26 iPPV Results* ~ PW Ponderings

*Shazza McKenzie def Miss Rachel via the paydirt

*Andrea def Nikki Storm with a forearm to the back followed by Three Seconds Around the World

*Evie def Tessa Blanchard with the TTYL

*Daffney’s All Star Squad (Crazy Mary Dobson and Solo Darling [with Daffney]) def BTY (Jayme Jameson and Marti Belle [with Andrea]) with a roll up

*Madison Eagles def La Rosa Negra with a Death Valley Neck Breaker

*No Disqualification Match: Saraya Knight and Su Yung def Jessicka Havok and Leva

*Title versus Title: SHINE Tag Team Champions The Kimber Bombs (Kimber Lee and Cherry Bomb) versus SHIMMER Tag Team Champions 3G (Kellie Skater and Tomoka Nakagawa) ended in a count out

*Allysin Kay def Kay Lee Ray with discus clothesline

*Title versus Title: NWA Women’s Champion Santana def SHINE Champion Mia Yim via the handspring moonsault to win the SHINE Championship. She is also the Ring Warriors Women’s Champion. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*nCw Femmes Fatales 17 Results* ~ PW Ponderings

*Pre-show Notes*: Angie Skye and Bettie Rage are both injured and will
not be competing. The 4 way match has turned into a 3 way and Deziree
has until match time to find a partner. Crowd was around 200-300
people.

_Courtney Rush cuts a heelish promo to start the show. She says its
unfair to change the title match to a 3 way a couple weeks before the
show. Thinks LuFisto has something to do with it and inserted herself
to the title match. This brings LuFisto who says Rush must be watching
too much wrestling on Monday nights because she is not the daughter of
the promoter and doesn’t have any say in her matches. Lufisto then
starts speaking in French which makes Rush mad and she demands that
she speak to her in English. Lufisto then tells Rush to “go fuck
yourself”. Finally, Saraya Knight comes out and laughs at the two
babyfaces arguing and this is perfect for her._

*Match 1*: Missy beats La Parfaite Caroline via rollup. Caroline came
out with Lysol spray and wearing a surgical mask over her face. Missy
came out with her trademark Teddy bear. After the match, Caroline
complains to the ref only to receive a flatliner from Missy for her
troubles. Quick, but fun match. Caroline has a great bitchy heel
gimmick and interacted well with the fans.

*Match 2*: Jessika Black beats Stacy Thibault via submission. This was a
Torture Chamber Wrestling Dojo match as both these women are graduates
from the school. Good technical match from both. Crowd seemed to be
into both even though they were virtual unknowns.

*Match 3*: Sweet Cherrie beat Portia Perez and Sassy Stephie to earn an
open contract to face any wrestler she wants anytime. Angie Skye was
the special guest ref for the match since she couldn’t wrestle. Sassy
Stephie was eliminated via superkick from Portia first. Then, Sweet
Cherrie eliminated Portia after hitting a stunner. Fun match with a
lot of trash talking from the heels.

*Match 4*: Leah Von Dutch & Kaitlan Diemond (Ontario Top Team) defeated
the debuting Seleziya Sparx and Hania the Howling Huntress after
Diemond pinned Hania. Good back and forth match with Hania especially
REALLY impressing the crowd.

*Match 5*: Deziree & Eve (replacing Bettie Rage) defeated Pink Flash
Kira and Mary Lee Rose after Deziree fakes getting hit by a chairshot
behind the refs back. Ref DQ’d the babyfaces even though he didn’t see
the chairshot. Classic Eddie Guerrero heel work here. Good stuff.

*Match 6*: Cheerleader Melissa beat Vanessa Kraven after Kraven missed a
cannonball in the corner and Melissa put her feet on the ropes to get
the pinfall. Best match of the night with Kraven dominating a lot of
the match.

*Match 7*: nCw:FF Title Match. LuFisto beats Courtney Rush and Saraya
Knight to become the new Femmes Fatales Champion. This was a NO DQ
Match. Funny moment to start when Saraya Knight tried to low blow
Rush, but she revealed she was wearing a cup to protect herself.
LuFisto pinned Rush first to eliminate her which caused Rush to snap
and attacks LuFisto including hitting an F5. LuFisto then pins Saraya
Knight after hitting multiple chair shots to the face.

_After the match, both Rush and Cheerleader Melissa come out to attack
LuFisto. Saraya Knight doesn’t help either side and leaves quietly.
Heels beat down LuFisto until Kraven comes out for the save. LuFisto
challenges both of them to a tag match for the August 1st show._


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Kyoko Kimura makes her SHIMMER debut this Sat. & Sun. in Berwyn, IL*











Misaki Ohata, Kyoko Kimura, Akino, Yumi Ohka, Tomoka Nakagawa and Hiroyo Matsumoto are rumored to be the Joshi's working SHIMMER this weekend.

I've missed Misaki in SHIMMER!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volumes 72-75*

_Saturday April 11th ~ Bell Time 2pm
Sunday April 12th ~ Bell Time 1pm

SATURDAY, APRIL 11
First Row Reserved - SOLD OUT
Second Row Reserved - $50
General Admission - $30

SUNDAY, APRIL 12
First Row Reserved - SOLD OUT
Second Row Reserved - SOLD OUT
General Admission - $30

http://shimmerwrestling.blogspot.co.uk/p/tickets.html
_
SHIMMER is back at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL this Saturday & Sunday, April 11th & 12th! Volumes 72-75 in the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of the weekend. Bell time on Saturday, April 11th is 2pm. Bell time on Sunday, April 12th is 1pm. The events are suitable for all ages. Tickets can still be purchased in advance online. They will be held for you at the door. We will also have tickets available during intermission of Friday's AAW event at the Eagles Club. If any tickets are left on the day of each event, they will be available at the door.

This will be a very special SHIMMER weekend, as we celebrate the ten year career of Tomoka Nakagawa! These will be Tomoka's final matches before retiring from the ring. It means a lot to everyone in our locker room that, though she had her farewell match in Japan this past December, Tomoka decided that the final matches of her career will take place in the SHIMMER ring, at the Berwyn Eagles Club. For the occasion, several of Tomoka's fellow wrestlers from Japan will also be in Berwyn for the events. Some of them will be returning to SHIMMER action, and some will be making their debut. We'll reveal who some of them are via social media on Friday, April 10th. Others will remain surprises!

Already signed for Saturday, April 11th...

****SHIMMER Championship Match****
(ChickFight Winner) KAY LEE RAY vs. Winner of MATTHEWS/LOVELACE at AAW

****SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Match****
(Champions) KELLIE SKATER & TOMOKA NAKAGAWA vs. KIMBER LEE & CHERRY BOMB

****SHIMMER 71 Rematch****
JESSICKA HAVOK vs. CHEERLEADER MELISSA

****SHIMMER 71 Rematch/2 Out Of 3 Falls****
MIA YIM vs. ATHENA

Forty (yes, 40) of the top female professional wrestlers from around the world will be a part of the SHIMMER 72-75 festivities in Berwyn! Only a handful of 2nd row reserved seats are still available, if you act fast. Also still available is general admission seating. We strongly encourage the purchase of tickets in advance if you wish to attend the events. Once we reach venue capacity, we must turn away those looking to purchase tickets at the door on the day of the event. Order your tickets online at SHIMMERwrestling.com. Ticket orders placed between now and the day of the event will be held for you at the door.

Don't miss your chance to be a part of next weekend's SHIMMER events! Join us live as we bid farewell to one of the hardest working and most dedicated members of our roster, Tomoka Nakagawa!

Already Confirmed/Spotted:

_Nicole Matthews
Kellie Skater
Tomoka Nakagawa
Madison Eagles
Cheerleader Melissa
Athena
Mia Yim
Jessicka Havok
Kay Lee Ray
Evie
Saraya Knight
Heidi Lovelace
Lufisto
Portia Perez
Nicole Savoy
Veda Scott
Tessa Blanchard
Hiroyo Matsumoto
Yumi Ohka
Mayumi Ozaki
AKINO
Kyoko Kimura_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_No Sparkle as doors opened late_

*SHIMMER Volume 72*

1. *Jessicka Havok def Cheerleader Melissa* via Chokeslam in a brutal match that saw them brawl all around the ring, and Melissa deliver 10 consecutive curbstomps.

2. *Ontario Top Team (Courtney Rush & Xandra Bale) def. Made in Sin (Allysin Kay & Taylor Made)* via rollup on Kay by Bale.

3. *Vanessa Kraven def. Thunderkitty* via Sitout Chokebomb.

4. *Misaki Ohata def. Nicole Savoy* via German Suplex after hitting Nicole in the face with a whip.

5. *LuFisto def. Miss Natural* via armbar submission.

6. *Veda Scott def. Shazza McKenzie* via Saito Suplex after a thumb to the eyes.

7. *AKINO def. Portia Perez* with an inside cradle.

8. *Evie & Heidi Lovelace def. Saraya Knight & Mayumi Ozaki* after Evie hits a TTYL on Saraya.

9. *Madison Eagles def. Yumi Ohka* via Hell Bound.

10. *Athena def. Mia Yim* in a 2 out of 3 Falls match. Mia Yim wins the first fall after 7 German Suplexes in a row. Athena wins the 2nd fall by submission. Athena wins the 3rd and final fall via O-Face after a t-bone suplex.

11. *The KimberBombs (Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb) def. 3G (Tomoka Nakagawa & Kellie Skater)* to win the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships via a lungblower/German suplex combo. The Canadian Ninjas tried to get involved in the match as well, but were ejected.

*SHIMMER Volume 73*

_Backstage promo with Tessa Blanchard to start the show. She says she doesn’t need to ride her family’s coattails to the top, or all the guy’s on the indies, like most of the girls in the locker room. She says she going to win all her matches this weekend._

1. *LuFisto def. Marti Belle* via the Mangalizer.

2. *Melanie Cruise def. Crazy Mary Dobson* via a piledriver.

3. *Cheerleader Melissa def. Thunderkitty* with a curbstomp.

_Madison Eagles calls out Nicole Matthews about hitting her in the face with a fireball at the last taping. The Canadian Ninjas come out and Madison goes on the attack, only to be stopped by the referees. Nicole suggests Portia vs. Madison and referee Bryce Remsburg agrees… with the winner getting a title shot. Afterward, Kellie Skater and Tomoka Nakagawa attack the Ninjas but they escape._

4. *Mia Yim def. Kyoko Kimura* with a package piledriver.

5. *Kay Lee Ray def. Saraya Knight* via a Gory Bomb followed by a Swanton Bomb.

6. *Evie def. Kellie Skater, Nicole Savoy and Allysin Kay* via a double stomp from the top rope on Kay.

7. *Tessa Blanchard def. Athena* after Vanessa Kraven attacked Athena with a chokebomb while the referee was distracted.

8. _SHIMMER Tag Team Champions _*The KimberBombs (Kimber Lee &Cherry Bomb) def Ontario’s Top Team (Courtney Rush & Xandra Bale) *to retain their championships via a lungblower/German suplex combo on Bale. Post-match, Rush is irritated and seems to be blaming Bale for their loss.

9. *Heidi Lovelace def. Misaki Ohata* via a frog splash.

10. *Madison Eagles def. Portia Perez* via Hellbound, after Portia bumps heads with Nicole Matthews when she tries to interfere.

11. *Tomoka Nakagawa def. AKINO* via rollup in an amazing match.

12. _SHIMMER Champion_ *Nicole Matthews def. Jessicka Havok* with her feet on the ropes. Post-match, Jessicka beats down the champ. 

_Afterwards, Portia comes out and Nicole threatens Madison Eagles. Tomoka Nakagawa is out next, and she says she wants to wrestle the Canadian Ninjas in her retirement match. *Aja Kong and Dynamite Kansai come out* next and end up attacking Tomoka and Kellie with the help of Mayumi Ozaki and Kyoko Kimura. Misaki Ohata and Hiroyo Matsumoto come out to help the faces and Aja, Dynamite, Kyoko and Mayumi vs. Kellie, Tomoka, Misaki and Hiroyo is set for Volume 74._


AJA & KANSAI!!!!


----------



## Platt




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

"Already signed for today in Berwyn...

_***Tomoka's Retirement Road***_
*TOMOKA NAKAGAWA & KELLIE SKATER & HIROYO MATSUMOTO & MISAKI OHATA vs. AJA KONG & DYNAMITE KANSAI & MAYUMI OZAKI & KYOKO KIMURA*

_***SHIMMER Championship***_
*(Champion) NICOLE MATTHEWS vs. MADISON EAGLES*

*CHEERLEADER MELISSA vs. AKINO*

*ATHENA vs. VANESSA KRAVEN*

*CANDICE LERAE vs. CHERRY BOMB"*


----------



## HOJO

That GOAT as fuck main event :sodone


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volume 74*

1. *Crazy Mary Dobson def. Portia Perez* with a surprise roll up.

2. *Thunderkitty def. Angelus Layne* via a claw submission.

3. *Saraya Knight def. Kimber Lee, Mia Yim & Kay Lee Ray* in a Four Corners match by pinning Kimber after Kay Lee Ray hit a Swanton Bomb on her.

4. *Yumi Ohka def Nicole Savoy* via a tiger suplex followed by a running boot.

5. *Melanie Cruise def. Shazza McKenzie* via a piledriver.

6. *Candice LeRae def. Cherry Bomb* via small package.

7. *Jessicka Havok def. Veda Scott* via Chokeslam from the top rope.

8. *Evie & Heidi Lovelace def. Ontario’s Top Team (Courtney Rush & Xandra Bale)* via a frog splash from Heidi to Rush. 
_Post-match, Rush attacks Bale, but Lovelace and Evie stop her._

9. *Athena def. Vanessa Kraven* (w/ Tessa Blanchard) after Tessa attacks Athena. Post-match, Vanessa lays Athena out with a Chokebomb.

10. *Cheerleader Melissa def. AKINO* via the Air Raid Crash.

11. *Madison Eagles def. Nicole Matthews* via Hellbound to become the new SHIMMER Champion, but Matthews’ foot was on the rope. The match is restarted, and Nicole hit a Vancouver Maneuver to retain the SHIMMER Championship.

12.* Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai, Mayumi Ozaki and Kyoko Kimura def. Kellie Skater, Misaki Ohata, Hiroyo Matsumoto and Tomoka Nakagawa *via Brainbuster by Aja on Nakagawa.

*SHIMMER Volume 75*

1. *Shazza McKenzie def. Marti Belle* via the Shazzadriver.

2. *Miss Natural def. Crazy Mary Dobson* via a piledriver.

3. *AKINO def. Kay Lee Ray* via pumphandle suplex.

4. *Jessicka Havok def. Melanie Cruise* via a Stretch Muffler.

5. *Courtney Rush def. Xandra Bale*..

6. *Misaki Ohata def. LuFisto* via rollup after two rolling German suplexes.

7. *Athena def. Tessa Blanchard* (w/ Vanessa Kraven) via The Red Wedding.

8. *Tomoka Nakagawa & Kellie Skater def. Nicole Matthews & Portia Perez* in Nakagawa’s farewell match, after Tomoka rolls Matthews up. Post-match, the roster has a champagne toast to her honor.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored Presents ‘Power’*

_May 9th 2015
Virtua Flyers Skate Zone, Vorhees NJ
601 Laurel Oak Ln, 
Echelon, 
New Jersey 08003_

Doors open at 3:30
Show starts at 4PM 

Tickets and at the door the day of the event.

StreamCZW

*Follow WSU on social media:*

Twitter
Instagram
Facebook
Website
YouTube

_WSU World Championship Match:_
** LuFisto(c) v Cherry Bomb*

_WSU Tag-Team Championship_
** Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee) (c) v. 
Cosmo Club (Rick Cataldo & Brittney Savage)*

** Sassy Stephanie w/ The Office v. Jenny Rose*

_WSU Spirit Title Tournament 1st Round Matches!_

** Hania "The Howling Huntress" vs. Brittany Blake*

** Leva Bates vs. Veda Scott*

** Allysin Kay vs. Solo Darling*

** Athena vs. Niya Barela*


----------



## RKing85

watching Shine 6

Daffney's ring announcing and "commentating" is beyond horrendous. I might never watch wrestling again. If I ever complain about the WWE announcers again, somebody please remind me of this.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RKing85 said:


> watching Shine 6
> 
> Daffney's ring announcing and "commentating" is beyond horrendous. I might never watch wrestling again. If I ever complain about the WWE announcers again, somebody please remind me of this.


She was never really a serious announcer. Just someone that they used as apart of the show early on because she help's backstage.
Heather Lynn does the ring announcing now and is much better and Daffney is a manager.



*WSU Power iPPV Results* _Courtesy of _PW Ponderings
_May 9, 2015
Voorhees, NJ
Credit: our own Dave Muscarella_

_Please consider donating to our FAINN Fundraiser. Just $1 can make a difference._

* Sassy Stephie def Jenny Rose with Kiss Her Sass

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament 1st Round Match:*
* Athena def Niya with the O Face

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament 1st Round Match:*
* Leva Bates def Veda Scott with the Pepsi Plunge

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament 1st Round Match:*
* Brittany Blake def Hania with a roll up

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament 1st Round Match:*
* Allysin Kay def Solo Darling

*WSU Tag Titles*
* Annie Social & Kimber Lee def Pink Flash Kira and Rick Cataldo to retain
_- Brittany was suppose to be returning in this match to team with Cataldo but was unable to make the show_

*WSU Championship*
* Cherry Bomb def LuFisto to win the Title
_– The Office caused the distraction which led to Lufisto losing. LuFisto went insane and attacked The Office with a chair_












Sounds like a good show, making CherryBomb the champ is a good idea IMO. 
And I don't know why but I think Brittany Blake may win the Spirit Tournament


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 27*
_Friday, May 15th, 2015
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
*Santana defends vs. Mia Yim

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
*The Kimber Bombs of Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb defend vs. Legendary of Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka w/ Leilani Kai

*Brass Knuckles On A Pole Match*
*La Rosa Negra vs. Taylor Made w/ April Hunter

*Anything Goes!*
*Jessicka Havok vs. Su Yung w/ April Hunter

*Leva Bates vs. Tessa Blanchard w/ April Hunter

*Valifornia of Andrea & Jayme Jameson w/ So Cal Val vs. Crazy Mary Dobson & ??? w/ Daffney

*Leah Von Dutch vs. Thunderkitty w/ Leilani Kai

*Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter vs. Tracy Taylor

*Amber Gallows vs. Xandra Bale


































I was really hoping that SHINE had stopped using April Hunter, she really brings nothing to the product, and please god don't let the KimberBombs lose the titles to Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka again.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 27 iPPV Results* _~ Courtesy of Diva-Dirt_

_Full results below, courtesy of Dave Muscarella:_

*Leva Bates def. Tessa Blanchard* with a bridging O’Connor roll.

*Amber Gallows def. Xandra Bale* via an X-Factor.

*Leah Von Dutch def. Thunderkitty* by making her tap out to the Dutch Clutch.

*Andrea & Jayme Jameson def. Crazy Mary Dobson & Kimberly* when Jayme pins Mary.

*Allysin Kay def. Tracy Taylor* via a discus lariat. 
_After the match, Allysin gets on the mic and demands a SHINE Title match._

*Brass Knuckles on a Pole match: *
*La Rosa Negra def. Taylor Made* when Rosa nails Taylor with two pairs of brass knuckles and hits an alligator clutch.

*SHINE Tag Team Titles match:*
*Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee def. Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka* to retain the SHINE Tag Team Titles.

*“Anything Goes” match: *
*Jessicka Havok def. Su Yung* via an Air Raid Crash onto a pile of steel chairs.

*SHINE Title match: *
*Santana Garrett def. Mia Yim* to retain the SHINE Title via a Shining Star Press. 

_Post-match Ivelisse comes to the ring and challenges Santana to a SHINE Title match at SHINE 28 on July 24th._


----------



## Afterlife

Sup


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_Absolute Intense Wrestling presents_
*JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015*

_Friday May 22nd, 2015
7:30 PM Belltime

Saturday May 23rd, 2015
7:30 PM Belltime

Our Lady of Mt. Carmel School
1335 West 70th Street, Cleveland, OH_

Tickets: 
$30 General Admission Each
$75 Combo Pack (JLIT+GNO)

This year's #JLIT weekend will be invaded by Girls Night Out action, as we'll be opening the doors or Our Lady of Mt. Carmel early for the 15th installment of #GNO . This special, afternoon taping will be a can't-miss event

* *Heidi Lovelace vs. Davey Vega*
* *Athena vs. Flip Kendrick*
* *Jennifer Blake vs. Alessandro del Bruno*

_...plus the quarterfinal, semifinal, and final rounds on Day 2, and much more!
_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Absolute Intense Wrestling presents_
*AIW: Girls Night Out 15*












_Saturday, May 23
at 3:00pm in EDT

Our Lady of Mt. Carmel School
1335 West 70th Street, Cleveland, OH_

Tickets: 
$30 General Admission Each
$75 Combo Pack (JLIT+GNO)


























































& Many More


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Candice LeRae won Smash's Gold 2k15 tournament to become the #1 contender for the Smash Championship. I think they're going to give her the belt.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*AIW JLIT Night 1 Results* ~ Courtesy of PW Ponderings

* *Matt Cross def Joshua Singh* via shooting star press
_– Jennifer Blake nor Del Bruno were able to make it_

* *Davey Vega def Heidi Lovelace* with the orange crush backbreaker

* *Athena def Flip Kendrick* via O-Face

_Tyson Dux will not be in the JLIT due to family issues. Alexia Nicole will not be at GNO either due to a border issue_

--------------------------------------------------

*JLIT Night 2 Results * ~ Courtesy of PW Ponderings

** Tracy Williams def Athena* after a piledriver

--------------------------------------------------

*AIW Girls Night Out 15 Results* ~ Courtesy of PW Ponderings

* *Rae Lyn def Angeldust *after a kick to the side of the head

* *Mary Dobson def Marti Belle* after a split-legged moonsault

* *Mary Elizabeth Monroe & Taeler Hendrix def The Social Network of Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace* after Hendrix pins Lovelace after Monroe hit a superplex

* *Jenny Rose def Annie Social* (replacing Candice LaRae) with an O’Connor roll while holding onto the tights.
_– LeRae missed her flight_

* *Allysin Kay def Mia Yim* with a roll up

* *Veda Scott & Josh Alexander def Athena and Rickey Shane Page* after Alexander hits the spinning tombstone. Scott pins Athena to win the match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

) DREAMWAVE Wrestling - Colt Cabana & "Supercop" Dick Justice vs. AC/DC (Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin)

2) Alpha-1 Wrestling - Ethan Page vs. Alessandro Del Bruno

3) Jersey Championship Wrestling - Chris Sabin vs. Brian Myers vs. Grim Reefer vs. Bandido Jr.

*4) Inspire Pro - Athena vs. Barbi Hayden*_ - 42.30_

5) AAW - Ricochet vs. Josh Alexander

6) IWA-MS - Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ace Perry

*7) Absolute Intense Wrestling - Johnny Gargano vs. Candice LeRae* _- 1.29.32_

8) C*4 - "Speedball" Mike Bailey & Super Smash Bros (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs. Michael Elgin & Tabarnak De Team (Mathieu St-Jacques & Thomas Dubois)

*9) SHIMMER - Evie vs. Hikaru Shida* _- 2.11.42_

10) Inter Species Wrestling - Chris Dickinson vs. Pinkie Sanchez

11) SMASH Wrestling - AMBULANCE MATCH: Brent Banks vs. Scotty O'Shea

12) Beyond Wrestling - Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Team TREMENDOUS (Dan Barry & Bill Carr)

*13) CHIKARA - Wrecking Crew (Max Smashmasher, Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch, Jaka, Oleg The Usurper) vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mr. Touchdown), Kimber Lee, Shynron, Jervis Cottonbelly*_ - 3.24.07_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Queens of Combat 5 & 6 *
_Saturday June 13th & 14th, 2015_


http://combatqueens.com/


*Queens of Combat 5*_ ~ QOC Title Tournament_
_Saturday June 13th, 2015_
Mid Atlantic Sportatorium
1001 Springwood Dr. Gibsonville, NC
Bell-Time: 2PM


















































*Plus*

_Tessa Blanchard
Hania
Su Yung
Heather Owens
Amy Love_


*Queens of Combat 6*_ ~ QOC Title Tournament_
_Saturday June 14th, 2015_
Ziggy's in Winston Salem, NC
Bell-Time: 3PM

_Round 2 of the Queens of Combat Tournament with 4 Tournament Matches and 3 Other Non Tournament Matches._


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Queens of Combat 5 & 6 Results* _Courtesy of Diva-Dirt_

*Queens of Combat 5:*

*Tournament match:* Su Yung def. Solo Darling with the Purge.

Hardcore Heather Owens & Chasity Taylor went to a double countout.

*Tournament match: *Santana Garrett def. Mandy Leon with a handspring moonsault.

Jessicka Havok def. Aspyn Rose in under a minute and proceeded to cut a promo on her first-round opponent in the tournament, Miss Diss Lexia.

*Tournament match: *Tessa Blanchard def. Hania after Tessa used a chair to take out Hania.

*Tournament match: *Amanda Rodriguez def Jenny Rose.

*Tournament match: *Taeler Hendrix def. Amy Love.

*Tournament match: *Jessicka Havok def. Miss Diss Lexia.

*Tournament match: *LuFisto def. Leva Bates.

*Queens of Combat 6:*

*Tournament match: *Crazy Mary Dobson def. Hania & Leva Bates in a “Second Chance” Triple Threat match to advance in the tournament.

*Tournament match: *Santana Garrett def. Su Yung.

Chasity Taylor, Solo Darling & Amy Love def. Roni Nicole, Miss Diss Lexia & Hardcore Heather Owens.

Mandy Leon def. Jenny Rose.

*Tournament match:* Taeler Hendrix def. Amanda Rodriguez.

*Tournament match: *Tessa Blanchard def. LuFisto after hitting LuFisto with a chain and pinning her while using the ropes for leverage.

*Tournament match:* Jessicka Havok def. Crazy Mary Dobson.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Serena is retiring.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*VALKYRIE VI: Anniversary*
_Thursday July 9th, 2015

Woodbury Heights Community Center
741 Helen Avenue, Woodbury Heights
NJ 08097

Meet & Greet: 6PM-7PM
Doors Open: 7PM
Bell-Time: 8PM_

_Front Row Ticket: $20
General Admission Ticket: $15
Children 10 & Under Front Row: $15
Children 10 & Under General Admission: $10
Meet & Greet: $10_

*http://www.valkyriewomens.com/*

https://www.facebook.com/events/1580374828916420/

_VALKYRIE Womens Professional Wrestling is back in Woodbury Heights for a special Thursday evening event as we present "VALKYRIE VI: Anniversary Spectacular!"_

*Queen of VALKYRIE Championship fourth defense!*
Queen of VALKYRIE Kacee Carlisle (6-0) vs. Kimber Lee (2-0)

*Texas Bull Rope Match!*
Davienne (1-3) vs. "Southern Hostility" Lexia Avery (0-2)

*VALKYRIE I: IJGP rematch! Sumie's rematch with Kacee on the line!*
Sumie Sakai (6-1) vs. "The Baddest Woman on the Planet" Bonesaw Jessie Brooks (4-2) with "The Devil's Son-in-Law" Julius Smokes

*First time ever! Boricua Lightning vs. Native Thunder!*
La Rosa Negra (4-3) with Los Abusadores Internacional (Ejecutivo Jorge Estrella y Secretaria de Defensa Natalie) vs. Renee Michelle (0-1)

*First time ever! Huntress vs. Zealot!*
Hania the Howling Huntress (2-1) vs. Ashley America (0-2)

*First time ever! "Top Shelf" Troy Nelson's quest to destroy the Destroyer!*
Nyla the Destroyer (2-0) vs. "Superstar" Nikki Addams (1-3) with "Diva" Dickie Rodz

*First time ever! Special Challenge Match!*
Deonna Purrazzo (1-0) vs. Angel Dust (0-1)

*First time ever! SwagQueen vs. AfroPunk!*
J Cruz (0-1) vs. Nina Monet (1-0)

*VALKYRIE Rising Meet & Greet Exclusive Matches*

*In their professional in-ring debut!*
Secretaria de Defensa Natalie (with Los Abusadores Internacional's La Rosa Negra y Ejecutivo Jorge Estrella) vs. Katred the Clockwork Angel

*First time ever! Pro Wrestling BAM! showcase match!*
New England sensation "All Good" Anthony Greene vs. "Diva" Dickie Rodz

*Old Time Wrestling showcase match!*
OTW Heavyweight Champion Adam Chandler vs. Justin Pusser

*Also scheduled to appear:* Savannah Evans

_*Card subject to change*_

‪#‎WeHaveRisen‬


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

MTheBehemoth said:


> Serena is retiring.


Kana has also announced that she's retiring/taking a long hiatus.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored Presents ‘Control’*
_July 11th 2015
2300 Arena
2300 S Swanson St
Philadelphia
Pennsylvania 19148_

Doors open at 3:30
Show starts at 4PM 

Tickets and at the door the day of the event.

StreamCZW

*Follow WSU on social media:*

Twitter
Instagram
Facebook
Website
YouTube

_WSU World Championship Match:_
** Cherry Bomb(c) vs. Tessa Blanchard*

_WSU Tag-Team Championship_
** Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee) (c) vs. The Dollhouse (Marti Belle & Mia Yim)*

*Spirit Championship Tournament*

_WSU Spirit Title Semi Final_
**Leva Bates vs. Athena*

_WSU Spirit Title Semi Final_
**Brittany Blake vs. Hania*

**Veda Scott vs. Solo Darling*

**Shanna vs. Rick Cataldo*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sup.

So did I miss the ACW American Joshi tournament?

If so, where can I watch it?


----------



## Café de René

MTheBehemoth said:


> Serena is retiring.


Wasn't she supposed to sign with TNA ? 

Very underachieving career for that girl.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHIRLEY said:


> Sup.
> 
> So did I miss the ACW American Joshi tournament?
> 
> If so, where can I watch it?


I don't think it's been released yet, just keep an eye out here for it

http://smartmarkvideo.com/womens-dvd



Café de René said:


> Wasn't she supposed to sign with TNA ?
> 
> Very underachieving career for that girl.


I'm pretty sure that she's on iMPACT next week.

She got a pretty bad concussion 2/3 years ago and she just never seemed to get over it and has decided to retire whilst she's still in fairly good condition.

I know that she's a full qualified YOGA instructor so she's got a good career ahead of her.


*VALKYRIE VI: Anniversary Spectacular Results -* Thursday July 9th in Woodbury Heights, NJ

*VALKYRIE Rising Meet & Greet*

1. *Savannah Evans defeated "SwagQueen" J Cruz*
2. OTW Heavyweight Champion Adam Chandler defeated Justin Pusser via DQ
3. LPW Hard Knox Champion "All Good" Anthony Greene defeated Dickie Rodz
4. *Secretaria de Defensa Natalie defeated Katred the Clockwork Angel*

*VALKYRIE VI: Anniversary Spectacular*

1. *Hania the Howling Huntress defeated Ashley America*
2. *"SwagQueen" J Cruz defeated Savannah Evans*
3. *La Rosa Negra with Los Abusadores Internacional defeated Renee Michelle*
4. "*The Baddest Woman on the Planet" Bonesaw Jessie Brooks with "The Devil's Son-In-Law" Julius Smokes battled Sumie Sakai* to a time limit draw.
5. *Angel Dust defeated Deonna Purrazzo*
6. "*Southern Hostility" Lexia Avery defeated Davienne* in a Texas Bull Rope Match via referee stoppage
7. *Nyla the Destroyer defeated "Superstar" Nikki Addams* with "Diva" Dickie Rodz and "Top Shelf" Troy Nelson
8. *Queen of VALKYRIE* *Kacee Carlisle successfully defended her Championship against Kimber Lee*

------------------------------------------------------
*WSU Control*
_July 11, 2015
Philadelphia, PA_

Credit: Diva Dirt via Dave Muscarella

*Amanda Rodriguez def. Pink Flash Kira* with a roll-up while holding a handful of tights.

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament Semi-Final match: *
*Hania def. Brittany Blake* with an inverted DDT.

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament Semi-Final match:* 
*Leva Bates def. Athena* via roll-up when Hania distracts Athena.

*Sassy Stephie def. Rick Cataldo* when she hits him in the back with a chain while the referee is distracted.

*WSU Tag Titles match:* 
*C.U.N.T.S. (Annie Social & Kimber Lee) def. The Dollhouse (Marti Bell & Mia Yim)* when Annie pins Marti. The Dollhouse lay out Annie and Kimber post-match.

*Solo Darling def. Veda Scott* with an x-factor.

*WSU Title match: *
*Cherry Bomb def. Tessa Blanchard* with a BSE to retain.

*WSU Spirit Title Tournament Finals:* 
*Leva Bates def. Hania *with the Pepsi Plunge to win the WSU Spirit Title after Athena distracts Hania. Athena and Hania brawl out of the building to end the show.


----------



## Café de René

Damn...

Finally a significant title win for Leva !


----------



## Saintpat

Paige Turner:

Librarian gimmick

Hits opponents with books

Gives the crowd the "Sssshhhh" to tell them to be quiet

Fans call themselves "Book Marks"

Finisher is the Dewey Decimator

Who can tell me more?


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm loving the Hania and Athena feud. They have been putting on some great matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Feels like they've been feuding forever. It's WSU, so the booking of that seems acceptable, but I'm still thinking "it's still on?" as my first thought. Still need to see their TLC match out of pure curiosity. That and missing Saturyne in Chikara is a very true reality. Still feel her novelty was being more fun to watch vs men, than actually vs the women. Suppose that's not a surprise. No different than LaRae. Who is nothing *but* a gimmick in that regard.


----------



## HOJO

> Stardom is going to the Los Angeles area, Friday, October 16 and Sunday, October 18, 2015!
> 
> In conjunction with Diva-Dirt, Stardom is bringing your favorite wrestlers, LIVE! Cheerleader Melissa, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo, Mayu Iwatani, Act Yasukawa, Chelsea, Reo Hazuki, Kris Wolf, Hudson Envy, Starfire, Thunder Rosa and more!
> 
> http://stardomusa.eventbrite.com
> 
> PRE-PAY:
> $50 FRONT ROW
> $20 RINGSIDE
> $10 GENERAL ADMISSION
> 
> AT THE DOOR:
> $25 RINGSIDE
> $15 GENERAL ADMISSION
> 
> Friday, October 16, 2015 8:00 PM
> Father McGuire Council #3851
> (Knights of Columbus Hall)
> 4315 N.Vincent Ave
> Covina, Ca 91722
> 
> Sunday, October 18, 2015 6:00 PM
> Esther Snyder Community Center
> 4100 Baldwin Park Blvd
> Baldwin Park, Ca 91706
> 
> Come join us for two evenings that you will never forget!
> 
> Also check www.diva-dirt.com for exclusives leading up to the shows!


Should've been the East Coast, man :mj2


----------



## PRODIGY

Stardom USA Tour :banderas

Please come to Florida and take my money.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Just ordered SHIMMER 65 and 66 along with 44 because it had the Knight vs Knight match. Only one I had up til now was Vol. 5 which has the epic 2/3 Falls between Rebecca Knox and Daizee Haze. Don't remember how I even got a hold of it but glad I have it for sure.

I used to only download the Shimmer stuff from here but now wish to support them after all these years lol. Excited to try to get as many of the DVDs as I can from now on from the ones that are still in print. 

Also wanted to say how epic Taeler Hendrix and Cherry Bomb are, they put on an amazing match at the GFW Live event a couple weeks ago. One of them needs to be GFW's first Women's Champ. Also Tessa Blanchard who I just recently saw wrestle Mickie James, super nice chick and plays an awesome heel shades of her Daddy (marked hard for her theme a remix of 4 Horsemen original song)

Looking forward to the next SHINE iPPV. I never watched any of it live before but starting now because once again time to support this stuff and push the overall women's revolution. And also I am upset I cant subscribe to the WSU/CZW video thing because it does not take Paypal.


*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 29*
_Friday, September 4th, 2015
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Heather Lynn_

*Already Signed -*

**SHINE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH *
Santana vs. Allysin Kay w/ April Hunter

Vanessa Kraven vs. Athena

Jessicka Havok vs. LuFisto

*Ybor City Street Fight - No DQ - Falls Count Anywhere*
Tracy Taylor vs. Su Yung w/ April Hunter

Leah Von Dutch vs. Brandi Wine w/ Leilani Kai

Cherry Bomb vs. Taylor Made w/ April Hunter

The Lucha Sisters of Leva & Mia Yim vs. Valifornia of Andrea & Jayme Jameson w/ So Cal Val

Crazy Mary Dobson w/ Daffney vs. Jessica James

Thunderkitty w/ Leilani Kai vs. Amanda Carolina Rodriguez w/ Ivelisse

So I'm guessing that we get the full Mia Yim heel turn at this show.


----------



## wagnike2

Pretty hyped for the championship match. Come on Allysin Kay.


----------



## RKing85

Just finished watching Big Egg Universe for the first time.

First of all, huge props to anybody who was there for that event from start to finish. Kong/Toyota was insane. Not that there was any reason why it wouldn't be. I watched that about 12 hours after Bayley/Banks. Bayley/Banks was good.....Kong/Toyota was better! Damn. Not breaking news, but there were some pretty damn talented women's wrestlers in Japan in the 90's.


----------



## Mon Joxley




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored Presents ‘Excellence’*

_September 12th 2015
Virtua Flyers Skate Zone, Vorhees NJ
601 Laurel Oak Ln, 
Echelon, 
New Jersey 08003_

Doors open at 3:30
Show starts at 4PM 

Tickets and at the door the day of the event.

StreamCZW

*Follow WSU on social media:*

Twitter
Instagram
Facebook
Website
YouTube

_WSU World Championship Match:_
** Cherry Bomb(c) vs. Candice LaRae*

_WSU Tag-Team Championship_
** Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee) (c) vs. Dollhouseb (Mia Yim & Marti Belle)*

** Sassy Stephanie w/ The Office v. Jenny Rose*

_WSU Spirit Title Match:_
** Leva Bates (C) vs. ???*

** Sumie Sakai vs. Athena*

** Tessa Blanchard vs. Hania*

** Solo Darling & Brittany Blake vs. Veda Scott & Angel Dust*

---------------------------------------------------
CZW's "Down with the Sickness"

_INTERGENDER MATCH:_ 

** Greg Excellent vs. Mia Yim*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU Excellence Results* _via Diva-Dirt & Dave Muscarella_

* *Hania def. Tessa Blanchard* with a running knee strike.

* *Brittany Blake & Solo Darling def. Angel Dust & Veda Scott* when Solo pinned Angel Dust.

* *Athena def. Sumie Sakai *via DQ when Hania interferes after Athena hits Sumie with the O-Face.

_WSU Tag Titles match:_
* *Annie Social and Kimber Lee def Marti Belle & Mia Yim* to retain their titles

_WSU Spirit Title match: _
* *Leva Bates def. Penelope Ford* via submission to retain the title.

_WSU World Title match:_
* *Cherry Bomb def. Candice LeRae* to retain the title.

Jessicka Havoc cut a promo

_Uncensored Rules:_
* *Hania def. Athena* via DQ – according to Dave Hania had a chair gave it to Athena and pretended she was hit by it. Ref called for DQ which makes no sense in an Uncensored match

_Post-match: _Athena cuts an emotional promo while joined in the ring by Jessicka Havok and the rest of the WSU roster.










Cherrybomb broke her collarbone so is out of the Shine(30) & SHIMMER anniversary shows.

*CZW Down With the Sickness Results*

_Match 2_ CZW Tag Team Title match: *Dan Barry ​and Candice LeRae with Dick Justice def. Tabarnak de Team*
Dan said Bill Carr couldn’t make it so he found the toughest replacement partner he could find: Candice. She came out dressed like Carr and this match was a blast. She’s insane and helped Barry retain.

_Match 3: _*Greg Excellent with Chrissy Rivera def. Mia Yim*
Been a couple years since their awesome ladder match but it was fun to see the feud continue. Greg wins after two Tiger Drivers. Post match, Dick Justice comes out and wants a rematch for the JR Heavyweight title but Greg just walks away.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Well this is different..


----------



## Platt

Sucks that Cherry Bomb is hurt I've been enjoying her work recently, and really bad timing with Shimmer coming up plus Shine and the Smash CANUSA.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Highlights of Evie vs. Kellie Skater in Falls Count Anywhere, plus U.S.-bound Kellyanne featured in this vid:


----------



## HOJO

*Santana Garrett, Mia Yim, Nicole Savoy, Brittany Wonder, and Miss Jessica Renee all confirmed for STARDOM USA's 2 shows in LA next month!*
https://twitter.com/StardomUSA/status/649094425138761729
https://twitter.com/StardomUSA/status/649353271002267648
https://twitter.com/StardomUSA/status/649005975811178496
https://twitter.com/StardomUSA/status/648698895623565312
https://twitter.com/StardomUSA/status/648705347952115712

Garrett was also confirmed to be touring with STARDOM Japan starting on 10/25


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Nice to see Nicole added.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 30*
_Friday, October 2nd, 2015
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel!

*Already Signed -*

**SHINE CHAMPIONSHIP:*
Santana Garrett (c) vs. Evie 

**ANYTHING GOES MATCH:*
Allysin Kay vs. Saraya Knight 

*Jessicka Havok vs. Kay Lee Ray

*Madison Eagles vs. Su Yung

*Kimber Lee vs. Taylor Made

*Ivelisse Velez vs. Thunderkitty

*Lucha Sisters (Leva Bates & Mia Yim) vs. The Bellatrix Female Warriors Contingency (Rhia O'Reilly & Sammi Baynz)[/I]

**FOUR WAY MATCH:*
Jayme Jameson vs. Kellyanne vs. Liberty vs. Shazza McKenzie

_Lexie Fyfe also announced that a decision over the SHINE Tag Team Titles will be announced on the show, with Kimber Lee in singles action. And as Daffney isn't returning phone calls, if she and any of her wrestlers show up, they'll be ejected and suspended._















_AIW presents_
*AIW: Girls Night Out 16* 
_Saturday, October 3
at 3:00pm in EDT
Our Lady of Mt. Carmel School in Cleveland, OH_


























Tickets: http://shop.aiwrestling.com/tickets.html 
$20 General Admission
$25 VIP
$35 AIW Fresh Meat & GNO16 Combo Pack


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 30*
_Oct 2, 2015
Ybor City, FL_

*Credit:* _PWInsider via Diva-Dirt_

*Sparkle Showcase:*
* *Aria Blake def. Aspen Rose* when she rolls through a Koji Clutch for the pin.

*Fatal Four-Way match:*
* Shazza McKenzie def. Jayme Jameson (w/ SoCal Val & Andrea), Kellyanne English and Liberty. Luscious Latasha comes out post-match and challenges Andrea.

* *Luscious Latasha def. Andrea* via DQ when Andrea accidentally hits the referee with a running boot.

* *Ivelisse (w/ Amanda Rodriguez) def. Thunderkitty (w/ Leilani Kai)* when Thunderkitty taps out to a wrist lock submission.

_Lexie Fyfe comes to the ring to announce that, due to Cherry Bomb‘s injury, the Kimber Bombs are relinquishing the SHINE Tag Team Titles. At SHINE 31 on December 11th, there will be a tournament to crown the new champions. The Kimber Bombs will get a shot at the titles when Cherry is back in the ring._

* *Kimber Lee def. Taylor Made* (with So Cal Val & April Hunter) with a roll-up.

* *Leah Von Dutch def. Malia Hosaka (w/ Leilani Kai & Thunderkitty) *when Thunderkitty accidentally hits Malia with a chair while the referee was distracted.

* *Leva Bates & Mia Yim def. Rhia O’Reilly & Sammi Baynz (w/ Saraya Knight)* when Sammi is hit by a superkick from Leva and a package piledriver from Mia.

* *Madison Eagles def. Su Yung (w/ SoCal Val & April Hunter)* with a fisherman’s driver.

* *Jessicka Havok def. Kay Lee Ray* with a chokeslam.

*SHINE Championship Match:*
* *Santana versus Evie* to retain the SHINE Title with a handspring moonsault.

*“Anything Goes” match:*
* *Allysin Kay def. Saraya Knight (w/ Rhia O’Reilly & Sammi Baynz) *when Allysin hits Saraya with a DDT off of a bar an onto a chair.


*AIW: Girl’s Night Out 16*
_October 3rd, 2015
Cleveland, Ohio_

*Credit:* _Dave Muscarella via PWPonderings_

* *Ray Lynn def. Brit Baker*

* *Angel Dust def. Solo Darling*

* *Veda Scott def. Annie Social w/ Heidi Lovelace*
_-Interference by Tessa Blanchard on Social_

* *Leva Bates def. Chasity Taylor* via Submission

* *“Crazy” Mary Dobson def. LuFisto*

* *Allysin Kay def. Marti Belle*

* *Candice LeRae def. Mia Yim*

* *Heidi Lovelace w/h Annie Social def. Tessa Blanchard* to retain the AIW Women’s Title
_-Scott, Belle, and Lynn run out to attack Lovelace and Social until Kay and Yim come out for the save and leads to an impromptu 8 women main event._

* *Veda Scott, Tessa Blanchard, Marti Belle, and Ray Lynn def. Heidi Lovelace, Mia Yim, Allysin Kay, and Annie Social*

People that have seen LeRae/Yim at GNO16 say that they had a great match, so I can't wait until that's released.
And did I imagine them teasing Mia turning on Leva a few months ago or are they just playing the long game on their eventual feud?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHIMMER Women Athletes Presents_
*SHIMMER's 10th Anniversary events!*



> _They will take place on Saturday & Sunday, October 10th & 11th, at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL. Bell time on Saturday, October 10th is 10:00am (doors at 9:30am). Bell time on Sunday, October 11th is 12:00pm (doors at 11:30am). Volumes 76-79 of the SHIMMER series will be filmed during the course of the weekend, with two full DVDs worth of live matches each day.
> 
> In addition to the matches on Saturday, October 10th, we will also be holding a SHIMMER Fan Fest (featuring a Q&A session with the wrestlers) at a nearby location beginning at 6pm. Admission to the Fan Fest is free for all Saturday ticket holders. We'll be posting more details concerning the Fan Fest very soon.
> 
> Due to the change in location and bell time from what we had originally announced, those who have already purchased tickets for the events are encouraged to contact us at [email protected] if any modifications to your existing ticket order are necessary. We will be mailing out tickets (with the updated venue & bell time information printed on them) early this coming week.
> 
> First Row Reserved seating is already SOLD OUT for both days. Use the PayPal buttons at www.SHIMMERwrestling.com to place an order for Second Row Reserved or General Admission seating (for either or both shows). To purchase tickets with a money order, please E-mail [email protected] for mail order instructions.
> _












































I'll update this list if any more are announce before the tapings start

Roster for tapings(based on posters & things Dave Prazak has said)

Nicole Matthews
Portia Perez
Mia Yim
Nicole Savoy
Hiroyo Matsumoto
Cheerleader Melissa
Yumi Ohka
Madison Eagles
Saraya Knight
Kellie Skater
Evie
Heidi Lovelace
Kay Lee Ray
Kimber Lee
Jessicka Havok
Cherrybomb(Not wrestling)
Veda Scott
Tessa Blanchard
Mary Elizabeth Monroe

Talents at SHINE tapings last week that will probably be used 

Kellyanne English
Liberty
Thunderkitty
Taylor Made
Leah Von Dutch 
Leva Bates
Rhia O’Reilly
Su Yung

Plus more

There are 2 talents that I'm hoping will be at the tapings

Ivelisse
Candice La Rae


Oh, yeah. And Raw is in Chacago on Monday, soooo....


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volumes 76 & 77 Taping Results Coutesy of Diva Dirt via ProWresLand & Reid on twitter*

*Volume 76*

*#1 Contender Battle Royale*
* Candice LeRae wins a Battle Royal to become #1 contender to the SHIMMER Title. She will face Nicole Matthews for the belt in the volume 76 main event. 

* LuFisto def. Taylor Made with the Burning Hammer. 

* Sonoko Kato def. Kimber Lee (w/ Cherry Bomb) with a top rope leg drop. 

* Courtney Rush def. Shazza McKenzie with the Deep Sea Diverticulitis. 

_Portia Perez announces her retirement. Allison Danger books her final match – an Eight Woman Tag Team match – for volume 79. _ 

* Mia Yim def. Kellyanne English with a package piledriver. 

* Makoto def. Yumi Ohka with a thrust kick to the head. 

* Cheerleader Melissa def. Crazy Mary Dobson via submission with a kondo clutch. 

*#1 Contenders’ SHIMMER Tag Title tournament: *
* Evie & Heidi Lovelace def. Rhia O’Reilly & Saraya Knight when Heidi hits Rhia with a frog splash. 

* Nicole Savoy def. Hiroyo Matsumoto with a bridging German suplex. 

* Kellie Skater def. Kay Lee Ray via the International Incident. 

_SHIMMER Title match: _
* Nicole Matthews def. Candice LeRae to retain the title when she rolls through the Gargano Escape to pin Candice, using the ropes for leverage. Post-match, she attempts to hit Candice with a fireball, but Madison Eagles makes the save, resulting in a huge brawl that draws out much of the locker room.

*Volume 77*

* Veda Scott def. KC Spinelli with a Saito suplex.

* Saraya Knight (w/ Rhia O’Reilly) def. Xandra Bale with a standing crab submission. 

* Liberty def. Sammi Baynes with a Texas Cloverleaf submission.

* Kay Lee Ray def. Allysin Kay, Candice LeRae, Kellie Skater, Marti Bell & Sonoko Kato in a Six-Way match with a Gory Bomb on Marti.

* Courtney Rush def. Crazy Mary Dobson with a spear.

* Jessicka Havok def. Yumi Ohka with a Chokeslam.

* Kimber Lee def Heidi Lovelace with a Powerbomb into an Alligator Clutch.

* Cheerleader Melissa def Makoto with a Kudo Driver
_Melissa continued the beatdown afterwards and that brought out Yumi Ohka…who helps her put the boots to Makoto_

*#1 Contender Tag Tournament Match*
* Tessa Blanchard & Vanessa Kraven def. The Lucha Sisters
_Tessa distracts Mia on the top rope long enough for Kraven to pull her off with a huge Choke Bomb for the win._

* Nicole Savoy def. Evie
_Evie misses the Tree Of Woe Ghetto Stomp and Savoy quickly locks her in a Single Leg Crab to make her submit_. 

*No DQ SHIMMER Title match:*
* Madison Eagles def. Nicole Matthews to become the NEW SHIMMER CHAMPION.
via Hellbound on to the title and an open chair.

Some Pics



Spoiler







































































































Portia :surprise::frown2:


----------



## Platt

Gutted about Portia, wonder if it's injury related since she didn't wrestle on either show today.

Real shame Nicole has lost the title already, never been a big Eagles fan don't think she needed a second reign.


----------



## HOJO

> Portia Perez announces her retirement.


Another one gone :mj2


----------



## Not Lying

DAMN.....sucks about Portia!!!
She was entertaining AF..

Good results, I'm a big Madison Eagles fan but I agree with whoever said she doesn't need another reign... I would have went with Lufisto honestly for next SHIMMER champ..

Btw, does anyone know why Hamada hasn't appeared in SHIMMER in a while? I miss this girl tons, she must have at least 5 of the best 10 SHIMMER matches ever, and a guarantee must-see match on every show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Gutted about Portia, wonder if it's injury related since she didn't wrestle on either show today.
> 
> Real shame Nicole has lost the title already, never been a big Eagles fan don't think she needed a second reign.


She needs 'career-ending neck surgery', it'll be interesting to see if Dave still has her doing commentary.




etrbaby said:


> DAMN.....sucks about Portia!!!
> She was entertaining AF..
> 
> Good results, I'm a big Madison Eagles fan but I agree with whoever said she doesn't need another reign... I would have went with Lufisto honestly for next SHIMMER champ..
> 
> Btw, does anyone know why Hamada hasn't appeared in SHIMMER in a while? I miss this girl tons, she must have at least 5 of the best 10 SHIMMER matches ever, and a guarantee must-see match on every show.


DP has mentioned that some wrestlers have just been rotated out in favour of bringing new wrestlers in and this probably relates to Hamada being absent from the tapings recently.

And I must be in the minority here. I love Madison!


----------



## Platt

That's a huge shame for Portia, hopefully if she's still interested in being involved in wrestling Prazak can keep her on commentary.


----------



## Mr. I

Terrible to hear of Portia's retirement. I had hoped she'd make it big eventually.


----------



## Platt

Looks like they're going for names from the past for Dangers team.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Volume 78 & 79 Tapings*_ ~ Courtesy of Diva-Dirt & Reid on Twitter_

*SPARKLE:* 
* Mary Elizabeth Monroe def. Paloma.

*Volume 78*

* Solo Darling def. Amanda Rodriguez with an X-Factor.

* LuFisto def. Veda Scott with the Mangalizer.

* Allysin Kay def. Shazza McKenzie with a discus lariat.

* Rhia O’Reilly def. Leva Bates with the Rhiadjustment.

*#1 Contenders’ SHIMMER Tag Title Tournament Finals: *
* Evie & Heidi Lovelace def. Tessa Blanchard & Vanessa Kraven to become #1 contenders to the SHIMMER Tag Team Titles.

* Jessicka Havok def. Kimber Lee (w/ Cherry Bomb) with a chokeslam.

* Courtney Rush def. Liberty with the Deep Sea Diverticulitis.

* Nicole Matthews def. Mia Yim with the Vancouver Manoeuvre.

* Kay Lee Ray def. Kellyanne English with the Scottish Destroyer.

* Cheerleader Melissa & Yumi Ohka def. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Makoto when Melissa hits Makoto with the Kudo Driver.

* Kellie Skater def. Sonoko Kato
Skater ducks a high roundhouse and rolls Sonoko up with a 120% Schoolboy for the win

*SHIMMER Title match:*
* Madison Eagles def. Nicole Savoy
Savoy puts up one hell of a fight but Madison finally puts her away with God's Last Gift.

*Volume 79*

* Leva Bates def. Thunderkitty
Leva gets the win with the Limit Break.

* Vanessa Kraven def. Lufisto
Tessa runs a distraction that allows Kraven enough time to hit the Choke Bomb for the win.

* Makoto def. Marti Belle
Makoto finally gets in the win column, pinning Marti after an Arabesque.

*Jessicka Havok def. Sammi Baynz
Havok makes Baynz submit to the Stretch Muffler

*Cheerleader Melissa & Yumi Ohka def. KC Spinelli & Xandra Bale
Ohka's running Yakuza Kick on Spinelli is enough to earn the victory.

*Kay Lee Ray def. Liberty. 
Kay Lee Ray is your winner following a Gory Bomb.

*Fatal Four Way Match:*
*Shazza Mckenzie def. Veda Scott, Allysin Kay & Mia Yim
Shazza gets the victory, pinning Veda after an Overdrive.

*Heidi Lovelace def. Kellyanne
Meteora followed by a Tadpole Splash is finally enough to put Kellyanne away.

* Crazy Mary Dobson def. Saraya Knight 
Mary mounts a huge comeback, getting the win with a Split-Legged Moonsault.

* Sonoko Kato def. Nicole Savoy
Savoy survives Kowloon's Gate but can't survive the Guillotine Legdrop. Sonoko wins a great match.

* Hiroyo Matsumoto def. Rhia O'Reilly
O'Reilly falls victim to the Backdrop Driver and Matsumoto gets the win

*Portia Perez Retirement Match:*
* Lexie Fyfe, Madison Eagles, Kellie Skater w, Tomoka Nakagawa & Daizee Haze def. Portia Perez, Nicole Matthews, Kimber Lee & Lacey
Portia rolls up Daizee with a handful of tights but PJ restarts since Portia pulled him out of the ring a moment earlier. Daizee immediately rolls up Portia with a rolling reverse cradle to win the match.


----------



## Platt

Oh shit Lacey.


----------



## Even Flow

Lacey :sodone


----------



## HOJO

*Here are the cards for the Stardom USA tour!*










*Stardom USA*
October 16, Covina, CA 20:00
Father McGuire Council

◆*Wonder of Stardom Title*
Io Shirai(c) vs Mia Yim
Special Referee: Melina

◆*Tag Team match*
Candy Crush(Kairi Hojo & Chelsea) vs Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kellie Skater

◆*Tag Team Match*
Melissa & Santana Garrett vs Oedo Tai(Hudson Envy & Thunder Rosa)

◆*Singles Match*
Mayu Iwatani vs Nicole Savoy

◆*Opening Match, 6 Woman Tag*
Oedo Tai(Act Yasukawa, Kyoko Kimura & Kris Wolf) vs Shayna Baszler, Brittany Wonder & Datura

★☆★☆★☆

*Stardom USA*
October 18, Baldwin Park, CA 18:00
Esther Snyder Community Center

◆*Goddesses of Stardom Tag Title Match*
Thunder Rock(Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani)(c) vs Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kellie Skater
Special Referee: Melina

◆*Tag Team Match*
Kairi Hojo & Santana Garrett vs Mia Yim & Hudson Envy

◆*Singles Match*
Melissa vs Shayna Baszler

◆*6 Woman Tag Team Match*
Oedo Tai(Act Yasukawa, Kyoko Kimura & Thunder Rosa) vs Brittany Wonder, Datura & Nicole Savoy

◆*Opening Match*
Chelsea vs Kris Wolf


----------



## Mon Joxley

Excellent video package on Australia's Kellyanne:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The October 2015 SHIMMER roster










The Portia Perez Retirement Match



















And Dave Prazak announced on twitter 



> As we celebrate 10 years of SHIMMER, we will soon begin re-releasing our early shows, in the best resolution possible, on Blu-Ray discs!


----------



## Platt

Good news that they're finally starting to release the older Shine shows, bad news is they're charging $20 for a 2 1/2 year old show :no:


----------



## badboicasey

.​


> In a shocking turn of events former WWE Diva *Melina Perez* who was advertised to referee the main event competed at STARDOM's first U.S show tonight in California.
> 
> Melina teamed with Santana Garret to defeat the team of Hudson Envy and Thunder Rosa. This marks Melina's first official match since 2012 where she teamed with Davey Richards to wrestle against Velvet Sky and Xix Xavant.
> 
> Melina has slowly been returning to wrestling in recent months, joining the promotion Lucha Underground as her boyfriend Johnny Mundo's manager on the show's season finale and even refereeing a title match at a recent MCW event.


- scs


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*STARDOM USA – NIGHT 1 Results :*

* Act Yasukawa, Kyoko Kimura & Kris Wolf defeated Shayna Baszler, Brittany Wonder & Datura, when Kimura used a sleeperhold on Wonder

* Mayu Iwatani pinned Nicole Savoy with a Dragon Suplex

* Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kellie Skater defeated Kairi Hojo & Kahmora, when Hiroyo pinned Kahmara after a Back Drop Driver

* Melina Perez & Santana Garrett defeated Hudson Envy and Thunder Rosa when Santana pinned Rosa with the Springboard Moonsault

* Io Shirai retained the Wonder of Stardom belt over Mia Yim when she pinned her after the Moonsault

~ SCS


----------



## marcelk

It's amazing to see that Melina is back in the ring.


----------



## Mon Joxley

This happens tomorrow:


----------



## virus21

badboicasey said:


> .​
> 
> - scs


Did Melina's breasts get bigger?


----------



## marcelk

She looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## HOJO

Santana Garrett is defending her NWA Women's Title against Io Shirai at STARDOM's show at Hakata Starline 11/23, with Io's Wonder of STARDOM Title also on the line


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Queens of Combat 7 Results*
_Nov 29, 2015
Winston Salem, North Carolina
Credit: Diva-Dirt_

*Fatal Four-Way to take Santana Garrett‘s spot in the semi-finals:*
* Candice LeRae def. Barbi Hayden, Deonna Purrazzo and Heidi Lovelace.

*Tournament semifinals:*
* Tessa Blanchard def. Jessicka Havok.

*Tournament semifinals:*
* Taeler Hendrix def. Candice LeRae.

* Amanda Rodriguez def. Brandi Wine.
* Crazy Mary Dobson def. Chelsea Green.
* Miss Diss Lexia and Roni Nicole def. Ariel Monroe and Savannah Evans.
* ODB def. Leva Bates.
* LuFisto def. Andrea.

*Tournament finals:*
* Taeler Hendrix def. Tessa Blanchard to become the first Queens of Combat Champion.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The New Grand Champion of Chikara ~ Princess Kimber Lee


----------



## Weeto

A 5'3" 125lb women holding a men's title? Seems a bit silly to be honest. I though Princess Kimber Lee had won a women's title.


----------



## BillThompson

Don't mind a woman holding a men's title, but Lee is a freaking awful worker, so her holding any title or being on any card in general is dubious.


----------



## Weeto

A women can hold a male orientated title but it has to be handled properly. Even putting titles on guys as small as Rey Mysterio has been problematic in the past as it is difficult to not put a champion over if they can't be physically dominant. Someone with strength like Chyna or Awesome Kong or amazing high flying like Lita might have been credible in the short term but it is hard to see how a 5'3" female wrestler can hold a male championship without being made to look stupid or for their opponents to look stupid.

I'm not against female wrestlers occasionally winning matches against men and even the notion of a female world champion in WWE or TNA wouldn't bother me if handled well but I think any female world champ would need to be at least the size of Chyna and more likely in the size scale of Awesome Kong or Reggie Bennett at 250 - 275lbs.

I remember when Rey Mysterio first won a world title in WWE. He was made to look so much of an underdog that he lacked credibility as a champion and on the other hand, I remember him running wild through Kevin Nash, The Giant and other bigger guys including Scott Norton and it was a bit ridiculous as he was made to look dominant over them for a while and I thought he was heading to title town back then in WCW. It actually didn't look good either as it comic book stupidity to be honest.

It is possible to make a cruiserweight or a woman a world champion but the physical disadvantages have to be balanced with and skill or speed advantages too. 

I can't see any woman getting a big time world title in the near future simply as WWE are really against female wrestlers being physically struck by male wrestlers even if it is on fair terms. WWE wouldn't even have a Ronda Rousey vs a lesser cruiserweight match at the moment even though Ronda would probably seem favourite and it wouldn't seem ridiculous.

Even TNA have seemingly demoted their female wrestlers down the card somewhat but the fact they don't have the strength in depth they used to doesn't help. They don't have the likes of Kong and Havok around any more and I just couldn't see a potential top line female wrestler that would be credible against top male stars.

I would like to see some more super heavyweight female wrestlers as I've always been a huge fan of the likes of Awesome Kong, Reggie Bennett, Aja Kong and Chyna. Japanese joshi promotion were a battleground of superheavyweight female talent for years but sadly, the more photogenic smaller wrestlers seem to be dominant in Japanese female wrestling nowadays and joshi as a seperate format of wrestling has faded somewhat.

There are some fantastic female talents around but they sadly seem to be in the sub 175lb level and the bigger female stars don't seem so visible now. I had high hopes for Isis the Amazon some time ago but she didn't make it to WWE due to an overly strict reaction to a relatively tame photoshoot from years previously despite the fact there had been WWE female wrestlers the promotion had allowed to appear in Playboy. Seemed incredibly hypocritical. Even Mickie James had appeared in even more graphic stuff and some others had done the same.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 31*
_Friday, December 11th, 2015
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*SHINE Championship Match*
* Santana vs. #1 Contender Fatal Four Way Winner

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals*
* Opening Round Match #1 Winners vs. Opening Round Match #2 Winners

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament Opening Round Match #1 *
* The Lucha Sisters of Mia Yim & Leva vs. Legendary of Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine w/ Leilani Kai

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament Opening Round Match #2 *
* The Buddy System of Solo Darling and Heidi Lovelace vs. B.T.Y. of Jayme Jameson & Marti Belle w/ So Cal Val & April Hunter

*SHINE Championship #1 Contender Fatal Four Way Match*
* Allysin Kay vs. Jessicka Havok vs. Amber Gallows vs. Taylor Made w/ So Cal Val & April Hunter

* Leah Von Dutch vs. Leilani Kai

* Su Yung w/ So Cal Val & April Hunter vs. Jessica James

* Thunderkitty w/ Leilani Kai vs. Luscious Latasha

* Andrea w/ So Cal Val & April Hunter vs. Amanda Carolina Rodriguez


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 31 iPPV Results*
_December 11, 2015_
Credit: Women’s Wrestling Co-host Dave Muscarella & Squared Circle Sirens

*Sparkle Showcase: *
* Kennadi Brink def Devyn Nicole with a roll up

*SHINE Championship #1 Contender Fatal Four Way Match*
* Taylor Made defeated Allysin Kay, Jessicka Havok & Amber Gallows

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament: *
* The Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva Bates) defeated Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) via German Suplex.

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament:*
* B.T.Y (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson) defeated Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling with a pedigree.

* Luscious Latasha defeated Thunderkitty.

* Andrea defeated Amanda Rodriguez

* Su Yung defeated Jessica James

* Leah Von Dutch made Leilani Kai submit to the Dutch Clutch

*SHINE Tag Team Title Match: *
B.T.Y defeated The Lucha Sisters to become SHINE Tag Team Champions
_– after the match Yim attacked Leva and gave her the package piledriver_

*SHINE Title Match: *
* Taylor Made defeated Santana Garrett to become the new SHINE Champion


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm pissed Santana lost.


----------



## marcelk

BillThompson said:


> Don't mind a woman holding a men's title, but Lee is a freaking awful worker, so her holding any title or being on any card in general is dubious.


Kimber Lee is a awesome wrestler and she deserves to hold this title.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Posted on SHIMMER Facebook Page










New Belt?


----------



## Platt

Could be I assumed it would just be another tournament like last years Chickfight.


----------



## marcelk

It would be awesome to see a new Title in Shimmer, perhaps something like the NXT Women's Title for the younger talent.


----------



## BillThompson

marcelBMG said:


> Kimber Lee is a awesome wrestler and she deserves to hold this title.


She's business exposing bad. Legitimately one of the worst wrestlers I have ever seen. Strikes that are as soft as they are obviously choreographed (not to mention often missing by a wide margin). Terrible bumper, can't sell to save her life, and has an offense that basically consists of, "Okay opponent, you do all the work for this really shitty looking version of this move." She's the dirt worst.


----------



## Sexton_Sells

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *SHINE 31 iPPV Results*
> _December 11, 2015_
> Credit: Women’s Wrestling Co-host Dave Muscarella & Squared Circle Sirens
> 
> *Sparkle Showcase: *
> * Kennadi Brink def Devyn Nicole with a roll up
> 
> *SHINE Championship #1 Contender Fatal Four Way Match*
> * Taylor Made defeated Allysin Kay, Jessicka Havok & Amber Gallows
> 
> *SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament: *
> * The Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva Bates) defeated Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine) via German Suplex.
> 
> *SHINE Tag Team Championship Tournament:*
> * B.T.Y (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson) defeated Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling with a pedigree.
> 
> * Luscious Latasha defeated Thunderkitty.
> 
> * Andrea defeated Amanda Rodriguez
> 
> * Su Yung defeated Jessica James
> 
> * Leah Von Dutch made Leilani Kai submit to the Dutch Clutch
> 
> *SHINE Tag Team Title Match: *
> B.T.Y defeated The Lucha Sisters to become SHINE Tag Team Champions
> _– after the match Yim attacked Leva and gave her the package piledriver_
> 
> *SHINE Title Match: *
> * Taylor Made defeated Santana Garrett to become the new SHINE Champion


How was Shine 31? What would you rate it?


----------



## marcelk

BillThompson said:


> She's business exposing bad. Legitimately one of the worst wrestlers I have ever seen. Strikes that are as soft as they are obviously choreographed (not to mention often missing by a wide margin). Terrible bumper, can't sell to save her life, and has an offense that basically consists of, "Okay opponent, you do all the work for this really shitty looking version of this move." She's the dirt worst.


Than I don't know which matches of her you have seen, just watch her matches on Beyond Wrestling for example, she's an absolutely awesome wrestler. Period.


----------



## BillThompson

marcelBMG said:


> Than I don't know which matches of her you have seen, just watch her matches on Beyond Wrestling for example, she's an absolutely awesome wrestler. Period.


Oh, like her match with JT Dunn where she hits Elbows where she literally has to stop the flow of the match, take a deep breath, then throw a shitty elbow that barely or doesn't connect? Or her main event run where she regularly no-sold shit from dudes twice her size, and then expected them to sell for her shitty looking offense? I've seen inexperienced Kimber Lee and veteran Kimber Lee; it's all just shitty Kimber Lee.


----------



## marcelk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1tMuiY4Seo Than just watch this match, I don't see that Kimber Lee is a bad wrestler at all.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Prazak has announced that it is a new title.

http://squaredcirclesirens.com/shimmer-to-introduce-new-championship/


----------



## marcelk

Great news from Shimmer.


----------



## Sexton_Sells

I have become obsessed with Shimmer in the past few months and I have come to realize that its beyond better then the crapfest that is the wwe, Even the crowds are more lively then the wwe crowds. Just goes to show that the Indy's are by far better. Shimmer has great talent and is more entertaining. Nice to see a promotion that actually cares about its product it puts out there.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 32*
_Friday, January 29th, 2016
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
* Taylor Made w/ So Cal Val & Andrea defends vs. Santana

*NWA World Woman's Championship Match*
* Amber Gallows defends vs. Leva Bates

* Allysin Kay vs. Su Yung w/ So Cal Val & Andrea

* Jayme Jameson w/ So Cal Val & Andrea vs. Kimber Lee

* Malia Hosaka w/ Brandi Wine & Lelani Kai vs. Thunderkitty

* Renee Michelle vs. Barbi Hayden

*Plus More Featuring -*

_-Jessicka Havok
-Vanessa Kraven
-Crazy Mary Dobson
-Amanda Carolina Rodriguez
-Luscious Latasha
-The Debuting Amy Love_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SHIMMER usually do 4 DVD tapings over one weekend. Coming up in June they are extending the tapings by doing one more show on the Friday.










---------------------------------------------------

*SHINE 32 Results 01.29.16* via PW Ponderings (Extended Review)

1. *Jessicka Havok defeats Andrea* (with So Cal Val) via the Stretch Muffler 

2. *“Crazy” Mary Dobson defeats “Supermodel” Amy Love* via Split Legged Moonsault.

3. *Legendary (Brandi Wine and Malia Hosaka) with Leilani Kai defeat Amanda Carolina Rodriguez and ThunderKitty with La Rosa Negra* via the Rack Attack.

4. *Barbi Hayden defeats Renee Michelle* Elevated DDT.

5. *Kimber Lee defeats Jayme Jameson* with So Cal Val and Andrea.

_NWA World Woman's Championship Match_
6. *Amber Gallows defeats Leva Bates.*

7. *Luscious Latasha defeats Vanessa Kraven* via disqualification.

8. *Su Yung with Andrea and So Cal Val defeats Allysin Kay* via Kendo Stick shot.

_SHINE Championship Match_
9. *Taylor Made with So Cal Val and Andrea defeats Santana Garrett* via cutter.


----------



## Platt

Shimmer's new belt.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^ Beautiful


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Women Superstars Uncensored Presents ‘9th Anniversary’*










_February 13th 2016
Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak Road_
Voorhees, NJ
Doors open at 3:30
Show starts at 4PM 

Tickets and at the door the day of the event.

StreamCZW

*Follow WSU on social media:*

Twitter
Instagram
Facebook
Website
YouTube


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU 9th Anniversary Results* Courtesy of PW Ponderings via FOWRadio

*Jessicka Havok defeats Lu Fisto & announces that she will challenge Cherry Bomb for the WSU title in April

*Su Yung def Samantha Heights with a michinoku driver

*Britanny Blake def Penelope Ford via submission

*WSU Spirit Championship*
*Leva Bates def Hania Huntress via dragon sleeper to retain

*Jordynne Grace def Jenny Rose with a running power bomb

*Rick Cataldo & Eddy McQueen def Gabby Gilbert & Annie Social with Cataldo pinning Gabby with his feet on the ropes

*Solo Darling def Veda Scott after putting her through a table

Just a few points about this show.

* The team of Annie Social & Kimberlee (C.U.N.T) are no more. Annie said that Kimberlee wasn't there, so the Beatdown Betties are back together.
* WSU yet again have male Tag Team Champions. Why must they do this?!
* And once again the show started late but I'm sure that they finished on time so that CZW didn't start late because Hyde really doesn't give a crap about WSU.


----------



## Platt

Up for pre-order soon


----------



## PRODIGY

Platt said:


> Shimmer's new belt.


That's great looking title.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Shimmer will begin to announce the 12 competitors for the Heart of Shimmer Championship Tournament this week.

I expect Candice LaRae, Heidi Lovelace, Evie, Kay Lee Ray, Kimber Lee, Nicole Savoy, Tessa Blanchard and maybe Barbi Hayden as she lives in Texas. And hopefully Ivelisse.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 33*
_Friday, February 26th, 2016
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
* Taylor Made vs. Kimber Lee

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
* BTY of Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson vs. La Sicaria of Ivelisse & Amanda Carolina Rodriguez

*NWA World Woman's Championship Match*
* Amber Gallows vs. Thunderkitty

*FINALLY!*
* Vanessa Kraven vs. Jessicka Havok

* Su Yung vs. Crazy Mary Dobson

* Tracy Taylor vs. Andrea

* Leah Vaughan vs. Barbi Hayden

* Mia Yim vs. Luscious Latasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 33 Live iPPV Results* ~ Via PW Insider(Click for a more in-depth report)

_Sparkle Special Attraction Match:_ 
**Maria Maria def. Kennedy Brink* with an O’Connor Roll and Backlund Bridge.

* *Barbi Hayden def. Leah Vaughan* back drop driver to Leah on the apron. Barbi gets a near fall and uses the ropes for extra leverage.

**Andrea def. Tracy Taylor* with running Death Valley power slam for the three count

**Luscious Latasha def. Mia Yim* by count out when Leva’s music hits distracting Mia who does a suicide dive onto a number of people wearing masks surround the ring as the referee counts to ten.

_NWA World Woman’s Championship Match: _
**Amber Gallows def. Thunderkitty *with a back slide and float over by Amber for the three count.

_After the match, Malia attacks Thunderkitty and the referee tells her to stop. Other referees come to the ring to try to pull Malia off and they finally succeed, but the damage has been done._

**Crazy Mary Dobson def. Su Yung* via a Northern Lights suplex by Mary for the three count.

_SHINE Tag Team Championship Match:_
**BTY (Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson def. La Sicaria (Ivelisse & Amanda Carolina Rodriguez)* as Marti hits the frog splash with Jayme getting the three count.

**Vanessa Kraven vs. Jessicka Havok* ended in a No Contest

_After the match, Kraven and Havok exchange chops at ringside until people come from the back to separate them. Kraven continues to attack Havok until more people can come out. These six women are no match for Havok and Kraven and they continue to destroy each other.

The officials have recovered and they tell Jessicka and Vanessa to stop. Havok grabs her bat and she threatens Kraven, but Kraven goes to the back.

Havok yells at the people who held her back._

_SHINE Championship Match:_ 
**Taylor Made def. Kimber Lee.* Taylor hits Kimber with a running cutter for the three count.

_After the match, Andrea and Jayme Jameson attack Kimber Lee while the referee tries to get them to stop. Andrea sends Kimber Lee into the ring post.

La Rosa Negra, Amanda Rodriguez, and Ivelisse hit the ring and Jayme, April, and Taylor leave the ring.

Ivelisse takes the mic and she asks Taylor if she forgot something. Did Valkyrie forget about her? You are in for a rude awakening. She talked to Shine officials and she has been granted her wish. At Mercury Rising on April 2nd, she will get her title shot against Taylor Made. Her Precious is coming back to her._

Shine returns to the Orpheum on April 15th for Shine 34.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Any good bets for where to watch STARDOM the most consistently? I have a few Youtube and Dailymotion pages bookmarked but they are not as recent and frequent uploads as I would like.


Also I am pumped to watch SHIMMER 80 as well as pick up the latest DVDs too.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Any good bets for where to watch STARDOM the most consistently? I have a few Youtube and Dailymotion pages bookmarked but they are not as recent and frequent uploads as I would like.
> 
> 
> Also I am pumped to watch SHIMMER 80 as well as pick up the latest DVDs too.*



They're actually just about to launch their own channel on Youtube, so a lot of the shows that people have posted could probably be taken down soon.

http://squaredcirclesirens.com/stardom-announces-pay-channel/


----------



## Platt

Heidi Lovelace is the first name announced for Shimmer 80


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Yeah, I just found and subscribed to the Stardom channel. 4.99 a month is awesome.
*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzHuZkzGJRUtzIqIVReNLdA/playlists


----------



## Platt

Entrant number 2 for Shimmer 80 Nicole Matthews


----------



## Platt

Entrant 3


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707978733995630592


----------



## Platt

4th entrant


----------



## Platt

New webseries coming from Portia Perez


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^I love Portia. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*




Cherry Bomb was such a sweet girl when I met her, one of my main picks in this for sure. Can't wait to see who else is in. So far her and Mary are my top.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

From who's been announced so far I'd go with Heidi.


----------



## Platt

Cherry Bomb Promo for Shimmer 80

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cODA_rq_ZWY

and a big name announced as entrant 6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMGWBRSA-MU

Videos won't embed for some reason.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Melissa is likley gonna make the final 2 and put the winner over strong. That is just my guess. She is the odds on favorite since she is the franchise player of the company so to speak. A win over her in a title match in a historic event for SHIMMER would be big for one of these women.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Candice LeRae is the 7th entrant in the Heart of SHIMMER tourney in Dallas










*Kimber Lee is the 8th entrant in the Heart of SHIMMER tourney










*Nicole Savoy is the 9th entrant in the Dallas 4/2 Heart of SHIMMER tourney










*LuFisto is the 11th entrant in the Dallas 4/2 Heart of SHIMMER tourney


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712114868497752064
*Jessicka Havok is the 12th entrant in the Dallas 4/2 Heart of SHIMMER tourney










Leva Bates is the 10th entrant in the Dallas Heart of SHIMMER tourney






























I'd love to see Savoy win but I'm going with Candice or Heidi for the winner


----------



## Not Lying

I'm so happy Lufisto is in it, while I would prefer a younger talent to win, when I first heard about the championship, Lufisto is the one that came to my mind as "Heart of SHIMMER". 

Should be a great show, I don't think Melissa will lose in the first round, they already did the "Melissa upset in the first round" back when they were crowing the SHIMMER champion. 

My odds are

1- Lufisto
2- Candice
3- Leva
4- Cherry
5- Heidi


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Shayna Baszler to appear at SHIMMER*










On the latest PWTorch Livecast SHIMMER owner Dave Prazak announced that mixed martial artist and professional wrestler Shayna Baszler will be at SHIMMER 80 to address the crowd.

Baszler made her wrestling debut in September of 2015 and since then has wrestled names such as Cheerleader Melissa and Nicole Matthews. She also appeared on the STARDOM USA shows in October.

~ _SCS_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I pre ordered the Secret of The Ooze event digital download from CHIKARA. I am so damn excited to watch that historic World Title match between Kimber and Heidi I hope they put it out soon. I also would find it awesome if they somehow ended up facing one on one in SHIMMER 80 as well. *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*
Match was fantastic. Worth the 9.99 just for this one historic bout. Could not be more proud in where women's wrestling is headed now. And OMG guys the fact they are both in the Heart of SHIMMER toruney means SHIMMER HAS to know of this greatness and not pass up the chance to put them against eachother!!! They just have to!!!*


----------



## PRODIGY

Nicole Savoy is fucking awesome. I'm hoping she wins.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_Combat Zone Wrestling presents_
*CZW - Welcome To The Combat Zone*
_Friday April 1st, 2016
Belltime: 8PM CST
Bell Time - 4PM CT
Eddie Deen's Ranch 
(944 S. Lamar Street)
Dallas, TX_

*WSU WOMEN'S TITLE MATCH*

_*Jessicka Havock vs. Cherry Bomb_
----------------------------------------

















_SHIMMER Women Atheletes presents_
*SHIMMER 80 - Heart of SHIMMER Championship Tournament*
_Saturday, April 2nd, 2016
Bell Time - 4PM CT
Eddie Deen's Ranch 
(944 S. Lamar Street)
Dallas, TX_

SHIMMER 80 Facebook Page

Order Tickets at http://www.morethanmania.com/Tix/shimmer.html

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_










History will be made on *Saturday afternoon, April 2nd* in Dallas, as the all female promotion SHIMMER Women Athletes presents *SHIMMER 80* as part of the *WWN Live Experience*! The event will feature a twelve woman single elimination tournament to crown the inaugural holder of the *Heart of SHIMMER Championship*! SHIMMER 80 will be held at *Eddie Deen's Ranch (944 S. Lamar Street) in Dallas, TX*. Bell time is *4pm Central*. The event will also be available as a live iPPV at *www.WWNLive.com* and after the fact at *www.ClickWrestle.com*.










During SHIMMER's first 10 years of operation, two SHIMMER championships were established. SHIMMER 11 & 12 in 2007 featured a two day SHIMMER Championship tournament, while SHIMMER 21 in 2008 included a gauntlet to determine the first SHIMMER Tag Team Champions. With SHIMMER's notoriously large roster of female professional wrestlers from around the world, a third championship added to the mix will provide the athletes on the roster with a new goal to achieve during year 11 and beyond!










The tournament will feature the same structure as the ChickFight tournament last year in San Jose and the Volcano Girls tournament back in 2004. Fans in Dallas for SHIMMER 80 will see six first round tournament matches, three second round matches, and a three-way elimination tournament final bout to determine the first Heart of SHIMMER Champion!

Whether in person or via iPPV, don't miss SHIMMER 80 live on April 2nd!

_Tournament Participants:_

** Heidi Lovelace
* Crazy Mary Dobson
* Veda Scott
* Nicole Matthews
* CherryBomb
* Cheerleader Melissa
* Candice LeRae
* Kimber Lee
* Nicole Savoy
* LuFisto
* Jessicka Havok
* Leva Bates

* Shayna Baszler will be at SHIMMER 80 to address the crowd*
=========================================================================
_WWN Live presents_
*Mercury Rising*
_Saturday April 2nd, 2016
Belltime: 8PM CST
Eddie Deen's Ranch 
(944 S. Lamar Street)
Dallas, TX_

*The SHINE Championship Will Be Defended!*

Taylor Made was due to defend her Shine Championship against Ivelisse but she's broken her foot. WWN have announced that the Title will still be defended.


I think that's everything for this weekend if I've missed anything, please feel free to add it.

As for my predictions. At CZW, I think that CherryBomb will retain as she only just won the title as she was injured. I'm sticking with my original guess/s of Nicole Savoy or Heidi winning the Heart Of Shimmer Title and I'd think that someone from the Tournament will end up facing Taylor Made at the WWNLive show. Probably Kimber Lee or CherryBomb but I'd love to see Candice get a shot.


----------



## Platt

Your first round tournament matches are:

Cheerleader Melissa vs. Leva Bates

Cherry Bomb vs. Candice LeRae

Nicole Savoy vs. LuFisto

Kimber Lee vs. Jessicka Havok

Veda Scott vs. Heidi Lovelace

Nicole Matthews vs. Crazy Mary Dobson


----------



## Not Lying

I'd like to ask the people that keep with SHIMMER regularly here a question that's been bothering me lately..

I've been a SHIMMER fan for almost 8 years now, but I haven't really been "keeping up" with it since like 2013/2014 where I used to check its news everyday.. I still check out the results, buy the interesting matches on clickwrestle, check out the new wrestlers ect..

Anw, Does anyone know if SHIMMER is still going strong as a promotion? are there any signs if it's going to last or its losing business?
I ask this because I recently visited the SHIMMER forum, something I haven't done in a long time, and I saw the discussions there have really died down.. I mean SHIMMER events used to get 60-80 pages of discussions at a certain point ( Melissa/Madison/Saraya era), but it seems it has died down quite a lot, it's been getting recently 15-25 pages of discussion for an event.. I mean Mschif is gone and barely any mention of her, Hamada as well.. 

I know SHIMMER served it purpose pretty well, and I dare say without it, and many of its alumni currently in it, the divas revolution in WWE may have never happened. I hope it continues strong and gives a platform for many women to compete, but it just seems to me that Indy women's wrestling has died down, I remember at one time u had Femme Fatal Shine and SHIMMER all pretty popular, now they just seem "there"..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Excited to watch SHIMMER 80. Just a couple hours to go! I wanna see Kimber Lee, Leva Bates, or Veda Scott win it so bad. But I love all of these women and all would be great inaugural HOS champs. I just hope WWN does not be crappy quality for this. *


----------



## daman077c

etrbaby said:


> I'd like to ask the people that keep with SHIMMER regularly here a question that's been bothering me lately..
> 
> I've been a SHIMMER fan for almost 8 years now, but I haven't really been "keeping up" with it since like 2013/2014 where I used to check its news everyday.. I still check out the results, buy the interesting matches on clickwrestle, check out the new wrestlers ect..
> 
> Anw, Does anyone know if SHIMMER is still going strong as a promotion? are there any signs if it's going to last or its losing business?
> I ask this because I recently visited the SHIMMER forum, something I haven't done in a long time, and I saw the discussions there have really died down.. I mean SHIMMER events used to get 60-80 pages of discussions at a certain point ( Melissa/Madison/Saraya era), but it seems it has died down quite a lot, it's been getting recently 15-25 pages of discussion for an event.. I mean Mschif is gone and barely any mention of her, Hamada as well..
> 
> I know SHIMMER served it purpose pretty well, and I dare say without it, and many of its alumni currently in it, the divas revolution in WWE may have never happened. I hope it continues strong and gives a platform for many women to compete, but it just seems to me that Indy women's wrestling has died down, I remember at one time u had Femme Fatal Shine and SHIMMER all pretty popular, now they just seem "there"..


SHIMMER's definitely still going strong as a promotion - I mean, Dave just announced earlier this year that the tapings in June will be three days, with five DVD's taped (one on Friday night, then the normal two on Saturday and two on Sunday, with no AAW events) - two of those days being at Logan Square Auditorium, where CHIKARA and AAW have sold out. IIRC the location change is coming about due to some issues with the Eagles Club, who wants promotions who run there to use the Eagles Club's ring and equipment, or something like that, and their stuff doesn't look good.

I wouldn't take the SHIMMER boards being quiet at face value. The Facebook group (search International SHIMMER Women Athletes Fans, if you're not already a part of the group there) is relatively popular for talk and all that stuff. MsChif may have stopped wrestling, sure, but Hamada is still going, signed to the Pro Wrestling WAVE promotion in Japan. From what I understand, she doesn't like traveling all that much, same as Misaki Ohata. The only time Hamada ever really leaves Japan anymore is when she makes trips to Mexico, like she did the beginning of this year.

I think SHIMMER is still really popular. I mean, their Volume 80 iPPV did their second largest crowd ever, behind the New Jersey iPPV (and last year's show in San Jose is #3 , I believe), and I think tickets have been moving decently for the June tapings. Femme Fatales went through a big restructuring that saw Stephane Bruyere leave, LuFisto stopped being booked (primarily because she moved to the US and lives in Ohio, rather than living in Montreal), international talent stopped being booked... just a total restructuring of the promotion, and they've fallen off the map. SHINE and WSU are doing decently.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER 80 Results* _Courtesy of PW Ponderings_[Detailed Results]

*Heart of Shimmer 1st Round:*

**Cheerleader Melissa def. Leva Bates* via Kudo Driver
**Candice LaRae def Cherry Bomb* via crucifixes pin.
**Nicole Savoy def. LuFisto* via Salvo lock
**Kimber Lee def. Jessicka Havok* via Roll up after a distraction by CherryBomb
**Heidi Lovelace def. Veda Scott* via Senton
**Nicole Mathews def. Mary Dobson* via Vancouver Maneuver

*Heart of Shimmer Semifinals: *

**Candice LaRae def. Cheerleader Melissa* via three vaginaplexes
**Nicole Savoy def. Kimber Lee* via Cross Armbreaker
**Heidi Lovelace def. Nicole Mathews* via Senton

_Shayna Baszler, who is a current/former MMA fighter, comes out for an interview. She talks about educating the fans on catch wrestling and ends by announcing she’ll debut at Shimmer 81._

*Heart of Shimmer Semifinals: *

**Nicole Savoy def. Candice LaRae* via Rolling butterfly suplexes and a Cross armbreaker

*Heart of Shimmer Finals: *

**Nicole Savoy def. Heidi Lovelace & Candice LaRae* in a Triple Threat Match
_Savoy made Candice tap to an Ankle Lock and defeated Heidi with a Cross Armbreaker_










Savoy!!!! A Well Deserved Winner


----------



## Platt




----------



## HOJO

Anyone else got this feeling that women's indies in the US will never grow from what it is right now?


----------



## RippedOnNitro

HOJO said:


> Anyone else got this feeling that women's indies in the US will never grow from what it is right now?


That would be a shame, because I just started watching old dvd's and I am really liking it. It would be really awesome if they were to be able to further develop as a promotion.


----------



## PRODIGY

So hype Nicole Savoy won. :mark: :mark:

I hope she gets a WWE tryout in the future.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WWN & SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 34*
_Friday, April 15th, 2016
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_or by calling 267-638-6583!

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel! or on the FITE App!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
* Taylor Made w, April Hunter vs. Jessicka Havok

*Singapore Cane Match*
* Allyisn Kay vs. Su Yung w, April Hunter

* Maila Hosaka w, Leilani Kai vs. Thunderkitty


*Plus More Featuring -*

-VALkyrie of Andrea & SHINE Tag Team Champions B.T.Y of Jayme Jameson & Marti 

Belle w, April Hunter
-Santana
-Kimber Lee
-Amanda Carolina Rodriguez
-Luscious Latasha
-Amy Love
-Maria Maria
-Kennadi Brink
-The Debuting Rachael Ellering
-The Debuting Stormie Lee
-Plus More To Be Announced!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHINE 34 Results 04.15.16 *Courtesy of PW Pondering[In-Depth Review]

* Maria Maria defeated Stormie Lee.

*Triple Threat Match*
* Amanda Carolina Rodriguez defeated Kennadi Brink and Amy Love.

* Tessa Blanchard defeated Rachael Ellering.

*6 Woman Tag Team Match*
* Luscious Latasha, Kimber Lee & Santana Garrett defeated Marti Belle, Jayme Jameson & Andrea.

* Malia Hosaka defeated Thunder Kitty.

*SHINE Championship Match*
* Taylor Made (c) defeated Jessicka Havok via disqualification.

*Singapore Cane Match*
* Allysin Kay defeated Su Yung.


----------



## Link_VinsonLPS

awesome


----------



## Not Lying

Guys, I have a question..
I'm in San Fransisco now for the next couple of months and I very much would like to see Cheerleader Melissa wrestle live, is there any website that puts for example certain wrestlers schedule? I know she lives here so I'm guessing she must have a match at least in the next 2 month .


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

etrbaby said:


> Guys, I have a question..
> I'm in San Fransisco now for the next couple of months and I very much would like to see Cheerleader Melissa wrestle live, is there any website that puts for example certain wrestlers schedule? I know she lives here so I'm guessing she must have a match at least in the next 2 month .


She's actually just moved to Las Vegas last month, sorry. But you could check her Facebook to see were she's working as she's probably still doing some shows in San Fran.


----------



## Platt

SMV have released a BOTI for Athena :mark:












> 1. Interview - 80 Minutes
> 2. Athena vs. Jessica James - ACW 11/6/10
> 3. 10,000 Thumbtacks: Athena vs. Rachel Summerlyn - ACW 1/15/11
> 4 Athena vs. Kimber Lee - WSU 4/28/12
> 5. Athena vs. Christina Von Eerie - ACW 6/24/12
> 6. Athena vs. Jessicka Havok - WSU 2/9/13
> 7. Athena vs. Mia Yim - AIW 3/29/14
> 8. Athena & Heidi Lovelace vs. Jessicka Havok & Nevaeh - AAW 4/11/14
> 9. Athena vs. Nikki Storm - AIW 4/25/14
> 10. Athena vs. Veda Scott - Inspire 5/25/14
> 11. Athena vs. Heidi Lovelace - AIW 7/26/14
> 12. Athena vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW 7/26/14
> 13. Athena vs. Barbi Hayden - Inspire 8/31/14
> 14. Athena vs. Solo Darling - ACW 9/21/14
> 15. TLC match: Athena vs. Hania the Howling Huntress - WSU 2/21/15
> 16. Athena vs. Tracy Williams - AIW 5/23/15


----------



## Platt

Just announced for King Of Trios - Team Shimmer


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Can anyone tell me who this is?










Photo is from Joshi Puroresu Vol. 4. Thank for any help.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

It seems like she is Akira Hokuto.


----------



## HOJO

That's definitely not Hokuto.

She's from LLPW but I can't think of a name


----------



## Vårmakos

It's Yasha Kurenai.


----------



## daman077c

For those in the SHIMMER Facebook group, apparently Dave is hinting at JWP's Arisa Nakajima coming over for their tapings next month, which would be amazing.


----------



## Vårmakos

daman077c said:


> For those in the SHIMMER Facebook group, apparently Dave is hinting at JWP's Arisa Nakajima coming over for their tapings next month, which would be amazing.


I believe she announced it on yesterday's JWP show.


----------



## CretinHop138

*Shine 35 - Jade (TNA Champ) vs Madison Eagles (Shimmer Champ) vs Taylor Made (Shine Champ)*










This will be great.


----------



## Even Flow

Let's go Madison.


----------



## CretinHop138

*TNA/Shine/Shimmer titles all at stake - Sienna vs Madison Eagles vs Taylor Made - this Friday*

It'll be Taylor Made (Shine) vs Madison Eagles (Shimmer) vs Allysin Kay (Knockouts/Sienna) on live iPPV at http://WWNLive.com this Friday with all titles at stake!

- Gabe on Twitter

I have a feeling Sienna/Kay is walking out with all three titles.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: TNA/Shine/Shimmer titles all at stake - Sienna vs Madison Eagles vs Taylor Made - this Friday*

Oh wow..I really hope Madison Eagles wins, the best wrestler of the bunch and most charismatic. But yeah it'll probably be Sienna.


----------



## ka4life1

*Re: TNA/Shine/Shimmer titles all at stake - Sienna vs Madison Eagles vs Taylor Made - this Friday*

Is good to see more promotions working together like this.


----------



## CretinHop138

They ballsed it up, Sienna wasn't involved in the pin, Ivelisse returned with a MITB cash in style title win pinning Taylor Made.

Complete waste of an possibly history making match IMO. It was good but disappointing, crowd wasn't feeling the MITB angle.


----------



## famu720

I wanted Sienna to win the belts!!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Oh, so it wasn't winner-take-all but whoever gets pinned loses their title. Interesting.

So, Ivelisse is Shine Champion, while Sienna and Madison Eagles both retained.


----------



## Vårmakos

nvm


----------



## CretinHop138

Shimmer 81

Madison Eagles will defend the title against TNA's Courtney Rush/Rosemary


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745101393262874625


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHIMMER Women Atheletes presents_
*SHIMMER 81*
_Friday, June 24, 2016 (8pm bell)
Logan Square Auditorium
2539 N. Kedzie Blvd.
Chicago, IL_
*Tickets: *www.SHIMMERwrestling.com
https://www.facebook.com/events/1796877343868750/

The 81st installment of the SHIMMER series will take plae on Friday night, June 24th at Logan Square Auditorium (2539 N. Kedzie Blvd.) in Chicago!

Already announced for SHIMMER 81:

****SHIMMER Championship Match****
Madison Eagles vs. Courtney Rush






****SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Match****
Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs. Heidi Lovelace & Evie

Plus: Heart of SHIMMER Champion Nicole Savoy, Kellie Skater, Nicole Matthews, Mia Yim, Tessa Blanchard, LuFisto, Kellyanne, Crazy Mary Dobson, Jessicka Havok, Yumi Ohka, Kay Lee Ray, Shayna Baszler, Rhia O'Reilly, Ryo Mizunami, Viper, and more!

----------------------------------------------
*SHIMMER 82 & 83*
_Saturday, June 25, 2016 (3pm bell)
Logan Square Auditorium
2539 N. Kedzie Blvd.
Chicago, IL_

https://www.facebook.com/events/816724481794508/

The 82nd & 83rd installments of the SHIMMER series will take plae on Saturday, June 24th at Logan Square Auditorium (2539 N. Kedzie Blvd.) in Chicago! Bell time is 3pm. The event is suitable for all ages.

Among the wrestlers scheduled to appear are: SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb, Heart of SHIMMER Champion Nicole Savoy, Kellie Skater, Nicole Matthews, Evie, Heidi Lovelace, Courtney Rush, Tessa Blanchard, Kay Lee Ray, Kellyanne, Shayna Baszler, Thunderkitty, Melanie Cruise, Rhia O'Reilly, Allysin Kay, Shazza McKenzie, Viper, Jessicka Havok, Yumi Ohka, Crazy Mary Dobson, LuFisto, Veda Scott, Ryo Mizunami, Taylor Made, Mia Yim, Nixon Newell, and more!

----------------------------------------------
*SHIMMER 84 & 85*
_Sunday, June 26, 2016 (1pm bell)
Berwyn Eagles 2125
6309 26th St, Berwyn, Illinois 60402_

https://www.facebook.com/events/485896674949639/

The 84th & 85th installments of the SHIMMER series will take plae on Sunday, June 26th at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th St.) in Berwyn, IL. Bell time is 1pm. The event is suitable for all ages.

Among the wrestlers scheduled to appear are: SHIMMER Champion Madison Eagles, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb, Heart of SHIMMER Champion Nicole Savoy, Kellie Skater, Nicole Matthews, Evie, Heidi Lovelace, Courtney Rush, Tessa Blanchard, Kay Lee Ray, Kellyanne, Shayna Baszler, Thunderkitty, Melanie Cruise, Rhia O'Reilly, Allysin Kay, Shazza McKenzie, Viper, Jessicka Havok, Yumi Ohka, LuFisto, Veda Scott, Ryo Mizunami, Mia Yim, Nixon Newell, and more!

















































































Prazak said that 'It'll be a roster of around 36 or 37 wrestlers' for the shows this weekend. This is who has been confirmed already

Madison Eagles
Nicole Savoy
Kellie Skater
Nicole Matthews
Mia Yim
Tessa Blanchard
LuFisto
Kellyanne
Crazy Mary Dobson
Jessicka Havok
Yumi Ohka
Kay Lee Ray
Shayna Baszler
Rhia O'Reilly
Ryo Mizunami 
Viper
Kimber Lee
Cherry Bomb
Evie
Heidi Lovelace
Courtney Rush
Thunderkitty
Melanie Cruise
Allysin Kay
Shazza McKenzie
Veda Scott
Taylor Made
Nixon Newell
Arisa Nakajima(Not Announced)

Saraya missed the Shine show last week, I assume that she'll missing these tapings too.

Note From Dave on FB about Melissa missing the shows

*Unfortunately, Cheerleader Melissa has been pulled from next weekend's SHIMMER events due to Lucha Underground TV tapings. She was initially going to be available for our Friday night show, but we were informed today that they need her for Friday as well. Apologies for the change.*


*Question Mark on Candice being on the shows after she was hurt last weekend*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744698045326057477


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Added to tonight's card at SHIMMER 81 in Chicago - *Nicole Matthews vs. Arisa Nakajima! *You can still purchase 2nd row reserved or general admission tickets online for a few more hours this morning at www.SHIMMERwrestling.com. 
They will be held for you at the door. Tickets will also be sold at the door tonight, beginning at 7:15pm. 8pm is bell time.


Also Scarlett Bordeaux announced on her twitter that she'll be making her SHIMMER debut this weekend.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Courtesy of PW Ponderings Twitter. 
I'll add better results if I find them.


*SHIMMER 81 Results*

1. Veda Scott pins the debuting Nixon Newell with a bridging back suplex

2. The debuting Shayna Baszler gets the pinfall after a modified air raid crash on Rhia O'Reilly. She almost dropped Rhia on her head.

3. Four corner match, first pinfall wins: Shazza McKenzie vs. LuFisto vs. Kellie Skater vs. Kraven; Kellie Skater pinned Shazza McKenzie

4. Viper pins Jessicka Havok after a jacked up body slam.

5. Yumi Ohka & Melanie Cruise vs. Mia Yim & Kay Lee Ray; Mia Yim pins Melanie Cruise after a 450 splash.

6. Nicole Matthews vs. Arisa Nakajima; Nakajima pins Matthews with a bridging German suplex

7.Ryo Mizunami pins KC Spinelli after a top rope leg drop

*Heart of Shimmer Championship: *
8.Nicole Savoy pins Crazy Mary Dobson after a bridging dragon suplex. 

*Shimmer Tag Team Championship:*
9. Evie & Heidi Lovelace vs. Kimber Lee and Cherry Bomb; Kimberlee hits Heidi with a championship belt and the Kimber Bombs retain.

*Shimmer Championship: *
10.Madison Eagles defends against Courtney Rush 
- Madison poured salt around the ring to prevent Courtney from getting in the ring
- Ref bump and Rush blows mist in Eagles's eyes.
- Eagles hits Hellbound and finally retains in a heck of a match against Rush. Nakajima comes out and holds her title up against Eagles

_Team We Do Stupid Sh!t (WDSS)_










_Team Kick v Kimber Bombs_


















_Madison Eagles_










_Madison Eagles & Arisa Nakajima_










===================================================
*SHIMMER 82 Results*

1. LuFisto defeated Vanessa Kraven
- LuFisto rolls Kraven up after some miscommunication between Blanchard and Kraven.

2. Shayna Baszler defeated Solo Darling
- Baszler literally no sold Darling the whole match and tapped her out with a cross arm breaker.

3. Viper defeated Heidi Lovelace
- Viper pins Lovelace after a Michinoku driver.
- Viper is a god damn beast. Super impressive.

4. KC Spinnelli & Xandra Bale (Balespin w/Talespin theme music) defeated Mary Dobson & the debuting Samantha Heights
- Balespin pins Heights after a double team flatliner.

5.Shazza McKenzie defeated Evie
McKenzie taps Evie out to a dragon sleeper.

In-ring segment involving Portia Perez
- She's tried talking and the microphone doesn't work. Perez FIRES Lenny Leonard.
- Perez brings out Nicole Matthews
- Matthews says she's the locker room leader since Melissa and Saraya Knight abandoned the locker room. She says she's the most influential.
- Matthews wants to give younger women an opportunity. She calls her match on the previous volume a masterpiece (even though she lost).

6. Nicole Matthews defeated Nixon Newell 
- Matthews pins Nixon after the Vancouver Maneuver.

- Thunderkitty talks about the length of her career and calls out some of the current women for their behavior.
- Thunderkitty lays out an open challenge. Out comes Tessa Blanchard.

7. Tessa Blanchard defeated Thunderkitty.
- After a forearm from Kraven, Blanchard DDTs Thunderkitty and pins her.

8. Kellie Skater defeated Courtney Rush
- Kellie Skater pulls off a huge win after hitting International Incident and getting the pin on Courtney Rush

*Heart of Shimmer Championship: *
9. Nicole Savoy defeated Ryo Mizunami
- Savoy taps out Muznami to the cross arm breaker and retains her championship.

- Viper comes back out before the next match and talks about achieving her dream of getting into Shimmer after eight years.
- She talks about going where the Eagles soar.

*Shimmer Tag Team Championship: *
10. The Kimber Bombs (Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee) defeated Fly High (WDSS) (Kay Lee Ray & Mia Yim)
- Another belt shot. Champs retain.

*Shimmer Championship: *
11. Madison Eagles defeated Arisa Nakajima
- Viper interferes and causes a disqualification.
- Eagles retains her championship.

===================================================

*SHIMMER 83 Results*

1. Veda Scott defeated Mary Dobson.
Scott pins Dobson after a bridging back suplex.

2.Heidi Lovelace defeated Taylor Made
Lovelace pins Made after a Denton off the top rope.

3. Nicole Matthews defeated Shazza McKenzie
Matthews sunset bombs McKenzie and holds onto to the tights for three.

4. Four Way Match: Yumi Ohka vs. Mia Yim vs. Allysin Kay vs. Jessicka Havok
Havok pins Yim after an air raid crash.

5. Kay Lee Ray defeated Rhia O'Reilly. 
Kay Lee Ray pins O'Reilly after a Gory Special into a slam

6. Tessa Blanchard defeated Evie.
- Blanchard pins Evie after a DDT
- LuFisto comes out to confront Tessa Blanchard.
- LuFisto will take on Tessa Blanchard tomorrow. Let's just say it's happening at 84 and hope for the best.
- Tessa says she doesn't need Kraven and will take on LuFisto one-on-one.

*Heart of Shimmer Championship: *
7. Nicole Savoy defeated Shayna Baszler
- Savoy gets a three count of nowhere on Baszler while the former was in a chokehold.

*Shimmer Tag Team Championship: *
8. The Kimber Bombs (Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee) defeated Balespin (KC Spinnelli & Xandra Bale)
- Belt shot. Champs retain
- Out comes Slap Happy and High Fly. Shimmer 84 will see Balespin vs. Slap Happy vs. Fly High vs. Kimber Bombs

9. Kellie Skater defeated Ryo Mizunami
- Skater hits International Incident and picks up the win. Logic says she's the number one contender

*Shimmer Championship: *
10. Madison Eagles defeated Viper.
- Eagles retains after Hellbound

===================================================

*SHIMMER 84 Results*

1. Nixon Newell defeated Veda Scott.
- Nixon Newell picks up her first Shimmer victory after hitting a destroyer on Veda Scott.

2. Yumi Ohka & Melanie Cruise defeated Solo Darling & Scarlett Bordeaux
- Cruise tombstones Boradeaux and pins her for the win.

3. Arisa Nakajima defeated Rhia O'Reilly
- Nakajima pins O'Reilly after a bridging German suplex

Portia Perez interview segment
- Out comes Perez's guest, Thunderkitty
- Things get physical, and Nicole Matthews saves Portia from certain doom.

4. Nicole Matthews defeated Thunderkitty.
- Matthews rolls Thunderkitty up and holds the tights for three.

5. Tessa Blanchard defeated LuFisto.
- Kraven holds LuFisto's leg down and Tessa gets the three count.

6. Ryo Mizunami defeated Courtney Rush
- Mizunami pins Courtney Rush after a leg drop off the top rope.

*Heart of Shimmer Championship:* 
7. Nicole Savoy defeated Jessicka Havok.
- In comes Shayna Baszler with a bat and she hits Havok. Savoy retains.

*Shimmer Tag Team Championship:*
8.Four Way Elimination Tag Match: The Kimber Bombs (Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee) vs. Fly High (WDSS) (Kay Lee Ray & Mia Yim) vs. Balespin (KC Spinnelli & Xandra Bale) vs. Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace)
- Slap Happy brought earplugs to counter Cherry Bomb's screaming. Just given 'me the belts now.
- Balespin eliminated by Fly High. Roll-up immediately takes out Fly High and then there were two.
- LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, WE HAVE NEW SHIMMER TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS! SLAP HAPPY WINS!
- Kimber hit Cherry Bomb by accident with the titles. Evie and Heidi hit their respective dives and finally become the new champions.

*Shimmer Championship: *
9. Kellie Skater defeated Madison Eagles
- Skater wins by count-out after Eagles couldn't get back into the ring. Eagles doesn't want to retain that way, so she declares a rematch.
- Skater and Eagles will go one more time at Shimmer 85.

===================================================

*SHIMMER 85 Results*

1. LuFisto defeated Amanda Rodriguez
- LuFisto pins Rodriguez after a burning hammer.

2.Nicole Matthews defeated Rhia O'Reilly
- Matthews pins O'Reilly with her feet on the ropes.

3. Allysin Kay defeated Xandra Bale

Portia Perez interview time.
- KellyAnne, unable to wrestle, is Portia's guest.

4. Arisa Nakajima defeated Shazza McKenzie
- Nakajima pins McKenzie after a bridging German suplex.

5. Kimber Lee defeated Thunderkitty
- Powerbomb into the Alligator Clutch gets the victory for Kimber Lee

6. Shayna Baszler defeated Mia Yim
- Savoy kicks Yim in the face. Baszler taps Yim to the cross armbreaker.

7. Four Way Match: Vanessa Kraven (w/Tessa Blanchard vs. Viper vs. Courtney Rush vs. Nixon Newell
- Rush mists Newell and hits an F-5 for the win.

*Heart of Shimmer Championship:* 
8. Nicole Savoy defeated Kay Lee Ray
- Kay Lee Ray had Savoy pinned until Baszler came in the ring.
- Savoy retains over Kay Lee Ray by tapping her out to an armbar.
- Kay Lee Ray & Nicole Savoy just stole the show.

*Shimmer Tag Team Championship:*
9. Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace) defeated Yumi Ohka & Melanie Cruise.
- Slap Happy retains after back to back splashes on Cruise.

*Shimmer Championship: *
10. Madison Eagles defeated Tessa Blanchard
- Kellie Skater's music has played twice and she hasn't come out.
- Tessa Blanchard and Kraven come out. Kellie Skater is unconscious, and the insinuation is Blanchard and Kraven did the deed
- Eagles just beat Tessa in record time with Hellbound
- Baszler and Savoy come out and beat up Eagles.
- No one saves Eagles. She has no friends.
- So Eagles is injured in the ring and out comes Mercedes Martinez

*Shimmer Championship: *
11. Mercedes Martinez defeated Madison Eagles.
- Mercedes Martinez wins the Shimmer Chanpionship.
- Looks like Mercedes, Savoy, and Baszler are a group.



Baszler v Darling









Evie v Shazza

















Roster watching Baszler v Savoy









New SHIMMER Tag Team Champions


















Mercedes Martinez





























Credit: PW Ponderings & Cartoon Dave on Twitter


----------



## RetepAdam.

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Shimmer Tag Team Championship:*
> 8.Four Way Elimination Tag Match: The Kimber Bombs (Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee) vs. Fly High (WDSS) (Kay Lee Ray & Mia Yim) vs. Balespin (KC Spinnelli & Xandra Bale) vs. Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace)
> - Slap Happy brought earplugs to counter Cherry Bomb's screaming. Just given 'me the belts now.
> - Balespin eliminated by Fly High. Roll-up immediately takes out Fly High and then there were two.
> - LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, WE HAVE NEW SHIMMER TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS! SLAP HAPPY WINS!
> - Kimber hit Cherry Bomb by accident with the titles. Evie and Heidi hit their respective dives and finally become the new champions.
> 
> *Shimmer Tag Team Championship:*
> 9. Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace) defeated Yumi Ohka & Melanie Cruise.
> - Slap Happy retains after back to back splashes on Cruise.
> 
> New SHIMMER Tag Team Champions


sdlafihalkhwelkfhgalgkhalgkhrlewhkfshaklahsfaei how did i miss this?!?! :woo








:dance







:dance


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Even Flow

Shame Madison Eagles isn't Shimmer champ anymore.


----------



## DekeStokes

Madison has to get knee surgery, and will be out for about a year. What a shame. I'm curious to see who will replace her on Team SHIMMER in King Of Trios.


----------



## PRODIGY

Glad Nicole Savoy still retain her title. :rusevyes


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

DekeStokes said:


> Madison has to get knee surgery, and will be out for about a year. What a shame. I'm curious to see who will replace her on Team SHIMMER in King Of Trios.


Mercedes Martinez or Lufisto maybe?


----------



## Not Lying

Looks to have been a great event, can't wait for Savoy vs Ray.

DAMN IT MADISON    I don't how she can keep coming back from all these injuries.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

New Tag Team Champions ~ Team SlapHappy


----------



## LaMelo

Shimmer 81 was Awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Platt

Interview with Prazak http://www.cubedcirclewrestling.com/blog/feature/dave-prazak-interview-july-2016/

Interesting to hear that Portia is doing the booking, I had no idea.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Portia has been involved in the booking for a number of years I think. I remember Dave saying a few years ago that she has a similar job backstage that Allison Danger has always had. Nice to see that she will remain apart of SHIMMER.












_WWN & SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 36*
_Friday, July 22nd, 2016
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_or by calling 267-638-6583!

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel! or on the FITE App!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
Ivelisse vs. Su Yung

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
B.T.Y Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson vs. A.C.R. & La Rosa Negra

*NWA World Woman's Championship Match*
Amber Gallows defends vs. Tracy Taylor

*Four Way Fray*
Luscious Latasha vs. Kennadi Brink vs. Stormie Lee vs. Candy Cartwright

*SHINE Sparkle Showcase Match*
Devin Nicole vs Ariel Monroe

Allysin Kay vs. Xandra Bale

Santana vs. Vanessa Kraven

Thunderkitty vs. Miss Rachel

Raquel vs. Kelly Klein

_Plus More including a special interview with SHINE Original & current SHIMMER Champion "The Latina Sensation" Mercedes Martinez_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Shine 36 iPPV Results* via PW Torch
_July 22, 2016_

(1) *Devin Nicole beat Ariel Monroe* in a SHINE Sparkle Showcase match.

_Mercedes Martinez returned to SHINE for an interview with Lenny Leonard._

(2) *Thunderkitty submitted Miss Rachel*.

(3) *Luscious Latasha beat Kennadi Brink, Stormie Lee, and Candy Cartwright* in a fatal four-way match. This kept Latasha’s win streak going.

(4) *Raquel beat Kelly Klein* .

(5) NWA Women’s champion *Amber Gallows beat Tracy Taylor* to retain the NWA Women’s Title.

(6) *Vanessa Kraven beat Santana Garrett* to get a tainted win; Santana had a prior visual fall while the ref was down.

(7) SHINE Tag champions *Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson (w/So Cal Val and Andrea) beat A.C.R. & La Rosa Negra* to retain the SHINE Tag Titles.

(8) *Allysin Kay beat Xandra Bale* with a Tombstone.

(9) SHINE Women’s champion* Ivellise beat Su Yung* (w/So Cal Val and Andrea) via submission to retain the SHINE Women’s Title.

_Post-match, So Cal Val called Su Yung a disgrace, then Yung face-turned on Val. Andrea had to carry Val to the back._


----------



## Platt

Prazak announced that Mickie James will be making her Shimmer debut at the November tapings :mark: seriously thinking of going now.


----------



## Not Lying

Platt said:


> Prazak announced that Mickie James will be making her Shimmer debut at the November tapings :mark: seriously thinking of going now.


OMFG.

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS 6 YEARS NOW. I really really hope she's in good shape and brings out her inner ALEXIS FREAKING LAREE JAMES.

you have to wonder how many just like you will consider going now because of Mickie, that's the definition of a draw/star.


----------



## Even Flow

Prazak's done a good job of getting Mickie for the next lot of shows.


----------



## PRODIGY

Kinda sucks that it took this long for her to do some Shimmer shows. Better late than never.


----------



## HoHo

Mickie James coming to Shimmer is the best news I've heard all week. She's easily in my top ten Women Wrestlers of all time no doubt about it. I need to happen is Mickie James vs Ivelisse Velez vs Toni Storm vs Kairi Hojo fatal four to happen.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_AIW presents_
*AIW: Girls Night Out 18* 
_Saturday, August 6th
at 7:30pm
Our Lady of Mt. Carmel 1355 West 70th Street Cleveland, Ohio located in the Gordon Square Arts District_

Tickets: http://shop.aiwrestling.com/tickets.html 
$20 General Admission
$25 VIP

The superstars of AIW will be posing for photographs and signing autographs for all of their fans in the Cleveland, Ohio area on Saturday August 6th from 6:00-7:30pm and the live in ring action will begin at 7:30PM.


































































...and much more!(Card Subject To Change)


----------



## LaMelo

It will be Great to see Mickie James again!


----------



## CretinHop138

*Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753196817342465

Oooh what happened here, anyone?

EDIT: Here we go, oh my.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762090925933883392


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Holy shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Some more footage:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Inb4 it's a work!


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

work


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Obvious work.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Seems legit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

I am strangely aroused.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Legit or not, bunch of fucking carnies


----------



## famu720

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

hard to say; looked very strange though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

I feel like its probably just a work.

But I also feel like this an issue with the modern wrestling style where alot of people particularly in the indys work stiff and have a pretend martial arts style. If you bring a real fighter into that, they'll want to work stiff as well, or have the idea that these wrestlers can take a semi decent shot and not complain.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Shayna Baszler FUCKS UP Annie Social (legit, not a work)*

Looks like a work to me.


----------



## CretinHop138

Confirmed wasn't a work, John Thorne said on twitter.

However don't be surprised if this was made into an angle.


----------



## HOJO

""""Confirmed"""" :lmao
It's so obviously a work and so obviously a worked shoot it's not even funny. Hell, it's more depressing than anything, especially since nobody cares. Did they really think "Man this will be the 2nd time Heidi's been at ringside for one of her friends getting shoot beat up, people will HAVE to believe this" or something? Who the fuck are they fooling?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WWN & SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 37*
_Friday, September 2nd, 2016
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_or by calling 267-638-6583!

Watch in HD at _www.WWNLive.com_

Watch on the WWN Roku Channel! or on the FITE App!

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
Ivelisse vs. Allysin Kay

*I Quit Match*
Thunderkitty vs. Malia Hosaka

*Four Way Freestyle*
Amber Gallows vs. The Returning Leva Bates vs. Tracy Taylor vs. Kennadi Brink

*SHINE Sparkle Showcase Match*
Dominique Fabiano vs. Priscilla Kelly

Mercedes Martinez vs. Andrea

Su Yung vs. Vanessa Kraven

*Plus More Featuring -*

_-SHINE Tag Team Champions B.T.Y. of Marti Belle & Jayme Jameson
-LuFisto
-The Debuting Thea Trinidad
-Santana
-Rachel Ellering
-Tracy Taylor
-Raquel
-Chelsea Green
-Amanda Carolina Rodriguez
-Luscious Latasha
-Stormie Lee_
*-Plus More To Be Announced!*


----------



## Morrison17

Watching 3rd day of KoT.

Random woman, who dont wrestle for Chikara on regurlar basics defeated top star by submission. What a BS. 
Why every promotion in 2016 likes to bury their own talent? 

2015 KoT finals made sense, those trios were top, but this year, Warriors shoud have been won.


----------



## Platt

My Shimmer tickets arrived this morning :mark: anyone else going?


----------



## PRODIGY

Platt said:


> My Shimmer tickets arrived this morning :mark: anyone else going?


I hope you have a great time man. I have hope that I will attend a Shimmer or Shine show one day.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Sexy Star has been added to the Berwyn Shimmer Shows. Wrestling as Dulce Garcia.


----------



## Platt

Should be an interesting roster for the weekend, Prazak said on Facebook there's going to be very few if any Joshi talent since they're all booked in Japan that weekend so I'm expecting a bunch of debuts (maybe some from the RISE show) and returns. I think most of the main talent I'm interested in is confirmed via those posters but I would love to see CVE return.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Platt said:


> Should be an interesting roster for the weekend, Prazak said on Facebook there's going to be very few if any Joshi talent since they're all booked in Japan that weekend so I'm expecting a bunch of debuts (maybe some from the RISE show) and returns. I think most of the main talent I'm interested in is confirmed via those posters but I would love to see CVE return.


CVE's got heat at SHIMMER, so you may not be seeing her but we have Hudson Envy debuting.


----------



## Platt

Darn I didn't know that, I miss seeing her since she moved to the West Coast.


----------



## Not Lying

It looks like Courtney Rush is out 

This is from SHIMMER's twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796819563019116544

BUT THIS :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796757179286122497

Does, anyone have any news about Cheerleader Melissa?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^ I can't find any mention of Cheerleader Melissa being that the shows yet.

SHIMMER Women Athletes returns to live action in the Chicago area the weekend of November 11th through November 13th! SHIMMER 86-90 will take place over the course of three days of tapings. The events that Friday and Saturday will be held at Logan Square Auditorium in Chicago, while the Sunday show will take place at the Eagles Club in Berwyn. 




Spoiler: .



_SHIMMER Women Atheletes presents_

*SHIMMER 86*
_Friday, November 11, 2016 (8pm bell)
Logan Square Auditorium
2539 N. Kedzie Blvd.
Chicago, IL_
*Tickets: *www.SHIMMERwrestling.com

Mickie James vs. Nicole Matthews

----------------------------------------------
*SHIMMER 87 & 88*
_Saturday, November 12, 2016 (2pm bell)
Logan Square Auditorium
2539 N. Kedzie Blvd.
Chicago, IL_
----------------------------------------------
*SHIMMER 89 & 90*
_Sunday, November 13, 2016 (12pm bell)
Berwyn Eagles 2125
6309 26th St, Berwyn, Illinois 60402_

Dave Prazak said that 37 women wrestlers will appear for SHIMMER this Friday thru Sunday, plus 40 others as part of RISE will be in Chicago

Talent that have been announced/mentioned that they'll be at SHIMMER:

_*SHIMMER Champion* Mercedes Martinez
*SHIMMER Tag Team Champions* Heidi Lovelace & Evie
*Heart of SHIMMER Champion* Nicole Savoy
Mickie James (Friday & Saturday)
Mia Yim (Friday, Saturday & Sunday)
Candice LeRae (Friday, Saturday & Sunday)
Nicole Matthews
Kellie Skater
Shayna Baszler
Allysin Kay (Saturday & Sunday)
Tessa Blanchard (Friday, Saturday & Sunday)
Kimber Lee
Courtney Rush
Jessicka Havok
Saraya Knight
Leva Bates (Friday, Saturday & Sunday)
Dulce Garcia (Saturday & Sunday)
Hudson Envy
Cat Power
Shazza McKenzie
Nevaeh
Kimberlee
Cherrybomb
Marti Belle_

Talent working RISE:

_“Derby Doll” Layne Rosario, C-Bunny, Heather Monroe, Delilah Doom, Sunsette Riviera, Stacy Shadows, Paloma Starr, Paige Turner, Ashley Maddisin, Ashley Vox, Delmi Exo, Arianna, Sonya Strong, MJ Jenkins, Faye Elise, Aria Blake, Antoinette Marie, Kate Carney, Dominique Fabiano, Hellen Vale, Gemma Cross, “The Duchess” Ayzali, “The Black Widow” Eve, Angie Skye, Angel Dust, Angelus Layne, “The Fallen Flower” Kikyo, Samantha Heights, Sierra, Savannah Evans, Tess Valentine, Toxis, Shotzi Blackheart, Vanity, Ray Lyn, Britt Baker and Liiza Hall,Kennadi Brink_











_Skater prepares for Trifecta of Martinez/Baszler/Savoy this Friday! _
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kDF9qEAxg


----------



## Platt

I totally called the CVE return. Was a great surprise. All around a decent show nothing spectacular but nothing bad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^LOL that was my exact thought when I read that she returned

*SHIMMER Vol 86 Results*

Credit: _Cagematch_

* Rhia O’Reilly defeats Kimber Lee

* Leva Bates defeats Angel Dust

* Melanie Cruise defeats Shotzi Blackheart

* Hudson Envy defeats Xandra Bale

* Cat Power defeats Nixon Newell

* Tessa Blanchard (w/Vanessa Kraven) defeats Jessicka Havok

*SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match*
* Team Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace) (c) defeat Fly High WDSS (Kay Lee Ray & Mia Yim)

* Vanessa Kraven (w/Tessa Blanchard) defeats Candice LeRae

* Mickie James defeats Nicole Matthews

* The Aussie Squad (Kellie Skater & Shazza McKenzie) defeat Trifecta (Mercedes Martinez & Shayna Baszler) (w/Nicole Savoy)


----------



## Platt

Awesome day of Shimmer. Really great title match with Mercedes. And Kellie no on saw the title change coming.

I finally got to meet Candice as well :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volume 87 Results:* _via Diva-Dirt_



Spoiler: .



*RISE offer match:*

* Kikyo Nakamura & Roni Nicole defeated Arianna & Savannah Evans

*Main Show:*

* Evie defeated Veda Scott
* Taeler Hendrix defeated Thunderkitty
* Candice LeRae defeated Leva Bates
* The Rejected (Christina Von Eerie & Hudson Envy) defeated KC Spinelli & Xandra Bale
* Rhia O’Reilly defeated Cherry Bomb
* Cat Power defeated Mia Yim
* Dulce Garcia (Sexy Star) defeated LuFisto
* Vanessa Kraven (w/ Tessa Blanchard) defeated Shayna Baszler (w/ Nicole Savoy), Kay Lee Ray & Heidi Lovelace
* Nicole Matthews defeated Saraya Knight by submission and interference from Cherry Bomb and Kimber Lee
* SHIMMER Championship Match:*
* Kellie Skater defeated Mercedes Martinez to win the SHIMMER Championship










*SHIMMER 88 Results:*

* Marti Belle defeated KC Spinelli
* Tessa Blanchard defeated Jessicka Havok
* Mia Yim defeated Nevaeh
* Allysin Kay defeated Candice LeRae
* Veda Scott defeated Solo Darling
* Mercedes Martinez defeated Nixon Newell
*SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match:*
* Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace) defeated The Rejected (Christina Von Eerie & Hudson Envy) to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships
* Shazza McKenzie defeated Shayna Baszler by way of disqualification
* Cat Power defeated Kay Lee Ray
* Saraya Knight, Rhia O’Reilly & Mickie James defeated Kimber Bombs (Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee) & Nicole Matthews
* SHIMMER Championship Match:*
* Kellie Skater defeated Vanessa Kraven (w/Tessa Blanchard) to retain the SHIMMER Championship










_Matches announced for Vol. 89/90 Tapings at the Eagles Club:_

** Evie & Heidi Lovelace defend the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship against Tessa Blanchard & Vanessa Kraven!*

** Shazza McKenzie vs. Shayna Baszler* rematch of their wild brawl at SHIMMER 88!

** Mercedes Martinez vs. Dulce Garcia!*

** Kellie Skater vs. Cat Power!*

** Thunderkitty vs. Taeler Hendrix*


----------



## Platt

Two more awesome shows today. Nixon & KLR get my match of the weekend, hope the atmosphere comes across on tape as well as it did live.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

^^ Did you hear anything about Kellie Skater? People on twitter speculating that she's retiring or getting signed.

*SHIMMER 89 Results*_ ~ via Diva-Dirt_

*RISE Opening Matches:*

* Sonya Strong defeated Heather Monroe
* Angie Skye defeated Kate Carney

*Main Show Matches:*

* Cherry Bomb defeated Solo Darling
* Thunderkitty defeated Taeler Hendrix via submission
* Nixon Newell defeated LuFisto
* Mia Yim defeated Kennadi Brink
* Kimber Lee defeated Samantha Heights
* BaleSpin (Xandra Bale & KC Spinelli) defeated The Rejected (Christina Von Eerie & Hudson Envy)
* Jessicka Havok defeated Allysin Kay
* Nicole Matthews defeated Kay Lee Ray, Candice LeRae & Rhia O’Reilly
*No DQ Match: *
* Shazza McKenzie defeated Shayna Baszler
*SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match:*
* Mount Tessa (Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard) defeated Slap Happy (Evie & Heidi Lovelace) to win the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships
* Mercedes Martinez def. Dulce Garcia (Sexy Star)
*SHIMMER Championship Match:*
* Kellie Skater def. Cat Power to retain the SHIMMER Championship

*SHIMMER 90 Results:*

* Marti Belle defeated Sonya Strong
* Samantha Heights defeated Nevaeh
* Melanie Cruise defeated Kiera Hogan
* Cherry Bomb defeated Leva Bates
* LuFisto defeated Solo Darling
* Kay Lee Ray defeated Nixon Newell
*SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match:*
* Mount Tessa (Vanessa Kraven and Tessa Blanchard) defeated BaleSpin (Xandra Bale and KC Spinelli) to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Championships
* Mia Yim def. Allysin Kay, Kimber Lee & Evie
* Shayna Baszler defeated Heidi Lovelace
*Berwyn Bunkhouse Brawl:* 
* Saraya Knight defeated Nicole Matthews via TKO
*SHIMMER Championship Match:*
* Mercedes Martinez def. Kellie Skater to win the SHIMMER Championship

==================================================
*RISE 1- IGNITE Results*_ ~ via Diva-Dirt_

* *Sonya Strong defeated Liza Hall*
* *Arianna vs. Black Widow Eve (w/ Dominique Fabiano as the special guest referee)* went to a no contest after interference from Kennadi Brink
Britt Baker and Skilled Death Artist #1 (revealed to be Nicole Matthews) won the Battle Royal
* *Team East Coast (C-Bunny, Antoinette Marie & Hellen Vale) def. Team Brew (Stacy Shadows, Sunsette Riviera & Sierra)*
** The Buru Death Squad (“The Fallen Flower” Kikyo & “The Big Bang” Roni Nicole) def. Team Sea Stars (Ashley Vox & Delmi Exo) w/Jawselyn* in what was considered by several to be the Match of the Night.
* *Angel Dust defeated Aria Blake*
* *Delilah Doom defeated Samantha Heights*
* *Angie Skye defeated Tess Valentine*
* *Kate Carney defeated Heather Monroe*
* *Shayna Baszler defeated Ray Lyn and Duchess Ayzali* by submission to retain the AIW Women’s Championship
* *Shotzi Blackheart defeated Savannah Evans*
* *Saraya Knight defeated Kennadi Brink* by submission
* *Britt Baker defeated Nicole Matthews* by way of a reversed decision
* *Angel Dust defeated Britt Baker, Delilah Doom & Kate Carney* to become first Phoenix Champion of RISE.


----------



## Platt

No rumours about Kellie that I heard either at the shows or at the afterparty. I don't think she's retiring I think they would of done something post match if she was. Signing could be an option and would explain the odd 1 day title reign if she's not going to be back in the spring.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Someone said something about an odd speech that she did after losing the title and that it sounded like she wouldn't be back.


----------



## getitcasey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Someone said something about an odd speech that she did after losing the title and that it sounded like she wouldn't be back.


She's taken a job that will probably not let her go outside of Australia much anymore.


----------



## SHIRLEY

:mj2


----------



## HOJO

SHIRLEY said:


> :mj2


Way too many shows, way too many workers, way too much wait for a DVD to come out

No shit


----------



## CrystalFissure

Io Shirai's suicide dive-crossbody is so damn good:


----------



## Vårmakos

blah. 

Nevermind.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WWN & SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 39*
_Friday, December 16th, 2016
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_or by calling 267-638-6583!

Watch in HD at at www.FloSlam.tv

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
_Eight Woman Tag Team War! The Wrestler That Loses The Fall Must Leave SHINE! If Ivelisee Loses The Fall, She Loses The Championship! _

* Las Sicarias of Ivelisse, Mercedes Martinez, Thea Trinidad & ACR vs. C4 of 
LuFisto, Amber O'Neal, Andrea & Kennadi Brink

*Monster's Ball - No DQ - Falls Count Anywhere*
* Vanessa Kraven vs. Su Yung

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
* B.T.Y. of Jayme Jameson & Marti Belle defend vs. Santana & Raquel

*SHINE Sparkle Showcase Match*
* Kiera Hogan vs. Lindsay Snow

* Allysin Kay vs. Tessa Blanchard

* Malia Hosaka vs. Priscilla Kelly

*Plus More Featuring -*

-Leva
-Candy Cartwright
-Stormie Lee
-Jesse Belle Smothers
-Aerial Monroe


----------



## RetepAdam.

I don't think we have a MCW thread, so I'll put this here.

I bought Final Battle for the Evie/Kellyanne Last Woman Standing match, and holy shit. What a match it was. :woo






Goddamn. And that video didn't even include several of my favorite spots from the match. :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WWN & SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 40*
_Friday, January 13th, 2017
Bell Time - 9:00 PM EST
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL_

Order Tickets at _www.SHINEWrestling.com_ or https://www.ticketfly.com/purchase/event/1405782… 
or by calling 877.4.FLY.TIX (877.435.9849)!

Watch in HD at at www.FloSlam.tv

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
Ivelisse w/ ACR vs. LuFisto

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match* - Triple Threat Match
Santana & Raquel vs. Las Sicarias of Thea Trinidad & ACR vs. C4 of Amber O'Neal & Kennadi Brink

*Challenge Series Match 1*
Allysin Kay vs. Mercedes Martinez

Rachael Ellering vs. Chelsea Green

Leva Bates vs. Candy Cartwright

Xandra Bale vs. Aerial Monroe

Malia Hosaka vs. Brandi Lauren

*Four Way Fray*
Su Yung vs. Jayme Jameson vs. Jesse Belle Smothers vs. Angel Rose

Plus More


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Note:* _SHINE Champion Ivelisse was not medically cleared to wrestle at #SHINE40. The SHINE Championship was vacated._


*SHINE 40 iPPV Results* – via wrestlingnews.net

The following results are from a recent SHINE Wrestling internet pay-per-view event. The event took place on January 13th, 2016 at the Orpheum in Ybor City, Florida.

*Fatal Four Way Match*
Su Yung defeated Angel Rose, Jayme Jameson and Jessie Belle Smothers.

*Singles Match*
Malia Hosaka defeated Brandi Lauren.

*Singles Match*
Xandra Bale defeated Aerial Monroe.

*Singles Match*
Candy Cartwright defeated Leva Bates.

*Singles Match*
Rachael Ellering defeated Chelsea Green.

*Triple Threat Match For The SHINE Tag Team Championships*
Santana & Raquel (c) defeated Thea Trinidad & Amanda Carolina Rodriguez and C4 (Amber O’Neal & Kennadi Brink).

*Triple Threat Match For The Vacant SHINE Championship*
LuFisto defeated Allysin Kay and Mercedes Martinez to become the new Champion.


----------



## smitlick

Fair to say Toni Storms a definite for NXT? Seems to have everything they'd look for.


----------



## Even Flow

Figured i'd post this here. Daffney is having neck surgery next week. Hopefully everything goes well for her after the surgery.



PWInsider said:


> Former WCW and TNA star Shannon Spruill, best known as Daffney, will undergo neck fusion surgery this Thursday to fuse her C-5 and C-6 vertebrae to fix an extrusion that is pressing upon her spinal column.
> 
> Spruill, 41, noted on her Facebook page that she had been dealing with pain for some time, to the point she could not think straight or sleep, even with medication and that after getting an epidural and finding that it didn’t relieve any of her pain, she was sent to spinal surgeon by her pain management doctor. The doctor examined her and immediately scheduled the surgery for Thursday .2/2.
> 
> “This whole thing seems surreal and it's not really sinking in, yet I've been thinking hard on it and can honestly say that I'm at peace with everything, “ wrote Spruill. “Isn't neck surgery a rite of passage for a professional wrestler anyway?”
> 
> Spruill first entered the wrestling business when she was hired in the late 1990s by World Championship Wrestling as the psycho girlfriend of David Flair, eventually becoming part of trio with “Crowbar” Chris Ford. She was with the company until it shut down, being physically involved but not training as a wrestler until after she was hired by the company.
> 
> Although WWE gave her several tryouts after the end of WCW, Spruill was not hired until July 2003, having short run in WWE developmental. Prior to that run, she also appeared in Ring of Honor as the manager of CM Punk.
> 
> Spruill also had several runs with TNA Wrestling with the second ending unceremoniously after the company let her contract expire after Spruill filed a lawsuit against them regarding the company handling of medical bills that they were supposed to cover after Spruill was injured working for them – once after suffering a concussion taking a crazy bump during a PPV where she crashed through a table covered in barbed wire and another when she was hurt on a TV taping and suffered sternum injuries as well as another concussion.
> 
> The lawsuit was based around Spruill's injuries at the Bound for Glory 2009 PPV, which according to the documents exceeded over $26,000. In the lawsuit, Spruill alleged that TNA made a $600 payment on the bill. When Spruill received a letter requesting payment for the balance, she alleged then-TNA Executive Terry Taylor told her that the company would pay the remainder. TNA did not, leading to Spruill receiving several more demands for payment. Spruill also claimed that one letter stated that TNA had declined to pay the balance, citing her as an "independent contractor", despite what she had been told by Taylor.
> 
> The lawsuit also alleged that TNA's Texas attorney (Texas, at the time, was where their parent company was based) had advised the company to delay payment in an attempt to eventually settle the debt for a smaller amount. Spruill's side claimed to have proof of this via emails forwarded by Taylor to Spruill. As a result of this, and the Texas TNA attorney negotiating a smaller payment with the medical provider, Spruill's side had the attorney named as a witness in the case and requested he provide a deposition. The attorney argued that the emails used violated his attorney-client privileges with TNA, but the court ruled that those privileges ended when Taylor (a third party) forwarded the emails to Spruill. The lawsuit also alleged that TNA did eventually settle the claim in the amount of $8,000 but not before Spruill had to deal with being called by creditors and receiving additional material demanding payment, for a period of over a year.
> 
> The lawsuit was settled just after the court ruled that Spruill's attorney could depose then-TNA President Dixie Carter and that the court was willing to hear arguments on whether Spruill and other wrestlers were actually employees vs. independent contractors. A mediation meeting was set and just before the hearing, the two sides came to a confidential settlement in March 2013.
> 
> At the time of her settlement, Spruill wrote, in a message to fans via Twitter, "I appreciate so much that you recognize the HUGE injustice that is being done to Professional Wrestlers throughout the industry. I hope my case has opened up a few blind eyes and maybe now we, the wrestlers who put our bodies on the line every time we step in the ring, are one step closer to being provided with medical coverage and all the benefits that go along with being a true employee and not an independent contractor."
> 
> Spruill never wrestled after her settlement with the company but remained active on the independent scene managing for SHIMMER Women's Wrestling and being involved as a host and personality for Florida's SHINE Wrestling.
> 
> In 2012, she was involved in a serious car accident after her car hydroplaned in Florida and at the time, felt that had she not been wearing her seatbelt, she would have been killed in the wreck.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

smitlick said:


> Fair to say Toni Storms a definite for NXT? Seems to have everything they'd look for.


She's already had 2 tryouts and hasn't been picked up yet.

*Women Superstars Uncensored Presents ‘10th Anniversary’*

_February 11th 2017
Flyers Skate Zone
601 Laurel Oak Road_
Voorhees, NJ
Doors open at 3:30
Show starts at 4PM 

Tickets or purchase at the door before the event – 
$30 1st row
$25 2nd row
$20 General Admission

StreamCZW

*Follow WSU on social media:*

Twitter
Instagram
Facebook
Website
YouTube

Women Superstars Uncensored returns to action Saturday, February 11th, LIVE from the Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ

WSU presents ’10 – The Tenth anniversary’ as the first half of a Deadly Doubleheader with Combat Zone Wrestling (7:30PM)



Spoiler: images


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*WSU 10th Anniversary Results* ~ Diva-Dirt


* Renee Michelle defeated Angelus Layne
* Missy Sampson, KC Spinelli & Xandra Bale defeated Annie Social, Brittany Blake & Samantha Heights
* Leva Bates defeated Terra Calaway
* The Fella Twins (Rick Cataldo & Eddy McQueen) defeated Penelope Ford & Maria Manic to retain the WSU Tag Team Championship
* Kiera Hogan defeated Su Yung & Veda Scott to win the WSU Spirit Championship
* Jordynne Grace defeated Britt Baker
* Jade defeated LuFisto
* Mercedes Martinez defeated Allie to win the WSU Championship


----------



## Platt

Kellie Skater turned up at today's Stardom show and officially announced her retirement


----------



## Even Flow

Is she retiring due to injury?


----------



## Platt

From what Prazak posted on Facebook she's moving onto a new career.


----------



## Not Lying

Honestly though, Saraya is so good at cutting promos.


----------



## Even Flow

Meltzer said in an Observer earlier this year that Ivelisse was pregnant. Yet somehow, she wrestled for Shine earlier.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_SHIMMER Women Atheletes presents_ - IPPV
*SHIMMER 91*
_Saturday, April 1, 2017 at 12PM ET
Orlando Live Events Center
6405 S. US Highway 17-92
Fern Park, FL 32730_

*Tickets: * http://www.ticketfly.com/purchase/event/1429202
*Order: *www.MoreThanMania.com

SHIMMER Women Athletes presents SHIMMER 91 as part of the WWN Live Experience weekend of events on Saturday afternoon, April 1st at the Orlando Live Events Center in Fern Park, FL. Bell time is Noon Eastern. For those who can't be there in person, but would like to watch it live, the event will also be available at www.WWNLive.com on iPPV! Visit http://wwnlive.com/product/shimmer-women-athletes-presents-shimmer-91-live-viewing-video-demand/ to order the SHIMMER 91 iPPV! Don't miss your opportunity to see SHIMMER 91 live!

*SHIMMER Championship Match*
Mercedes Martinez (C) vs. Candice LeRae

*SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Match*
Mount Tessa (Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard) vs. WDDS (Mia Yim & Kay Lee Ray)

Shayna Baszler w, Nicole Savoy vs. Santana Garrett

Dulce Garcia (Sexy Star) vs. Kellyanne

Jessicka Havok vs. Cat Power

Shotzi Blackheart vs. Nicole Matthews

Leva Bates vs. LuFisto

Veda Scott vs. Samantha Heights vs. Nevaeh vs. Britt Baker

Alex Windsor(the former Liberty) vs. Cherry Bomb (Allie)

and Portia Perez on iPPV commentary!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anybody watched the WrestleCon Women's Supershow? If so, is it worth watching?


----------



## Platt

Honestly I wouldn't bother than majority of the card was below average.


----------



## Not Lying

Does anyone know what happened Mschif? is she still wrestling or retired?

Would love to see her and Melissa make a special appearance at SHIMMER ( maybe volume 100?) and have one final match, I was desperate for a rematch when either of them were champs but it never happened


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

The Definition of Technician said:


> Does anyone know what happened Mschif? is she still wrestling or retired?
> 
> Would love to see her and Melissa make a special appearance at SHIMMER ( maybe volume 100?) and have one final match, I was desperate for a rematch when either of them were champs but it never happened


She got married(To Micheal Elgin) and stopped wrestling. She's a chemist or a scientist in her normal life so she doesn't really need to wrestle and Melissa also got married last year, moved to Vegas and barely wrestles now either.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_WWN & SHINE Wrestling presents_
*SHINE 42*
_Friday, May 12th, 2017
Bell Time - 9 PM
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL 33605_

Watch the live stream and VOD at www.FloSlam.tv

*Live Event Hostess:* _Kid Cadet_

*Already Signed -*

*SHINE Championship Match*
Lufisto (c) vs. Leva Bates

*SHINE Tag Team Championship Match*
Santana & Gabi CastroVinci (c) vs. Las Sicarias of Ivelisse & Mercedes Martinez

*Respect Match*
Malia Hosaka vs. Priscilla Kelly

*SHINE Sparkle Showcase Match*
Aja Perrera vs. Dementia D'Rose

Allysin Kay vs. Chelsea Green (Laurel Van Ness)

Candy Cartwright w, Aria Blake vs. Renee Michelle

Aria Blake w, Candy Cartwright vs. Aerial Monroe

_Women Superstars Uncensored presents _
*WSU Battle Tested *
_Saturday, May 13th 
601 Laurel Oak Rd, 
Voorhees, NJ 
08043-4423
*Doors open at 3:30 PM . First match at 4:00PM*_*
Tickets: *http://czwtickets.ticketfly.com/
_Tickets available online now or purchase at the door before the event – $30 1st row | $25 2nd row | $20 GA +fees_


----------



## RadicalRadic

I asked this in the ROH, but it does apply here as well. What's everyone's stance on the Women of Honor?

Does anyone watch them? Care about them? Should ROH put more focus into them? Maybe actually give them a title. But not before we get the ROH Lithuanian title of course. Can't wait to see the birth of that one!


----------



## HOJO

All I know is I saw that Mandy Leon/Deonna/Jenny Rose/Faye Jackson 4 way and hoped they never did another WOH match again


----------



## december_blue

Ten years ago today, the first two rounds of the SHIMMER Championship Tournament were held in Berwyn, IL. So many talented women!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_RISE - Developing Tomorrow's Women Athletes_
*RISE - MEDIC*
_Friday July 7, 2017 at 8 PM 
Berwyn Eagles 2125
6309 26th St, Berwyn, Illinois 60402_

*Tickets:* http://pipeline.ecwid.com/

Today's best, tomorrow's brightest! Kicking off the most anticipated weekend in women's wrestling!

_PHOENIX OF RISE CHAMPIONSHIP - DOG COLLAR MATCH: _
*Champion "The Ballsy Badass" Shotzi Blackheart vs. Challenger and Former Champion Angel Dust!

"The Demon Assassin" Rosemary vs. Delilah Doom

Deonna Purrazzo vs. Cheerleader Melisssa

Hudson Envy vs. ???

"The Fallen Flower" Kikyo vs. ???

Fire and Nice (Britt Baker and Chelsea Green) vs. ???*

 

_SHIMMER Women Atheletes presents_

*SHIMMER 92, 93, 94 & 95*
_Sunday, July 8 & 9 2017 (7 PM CDT)
Berwyn Eagles 2125
6309 26th St, Berwyn, Illinois 60402_

*Tickets:* www.SHIMMERwrestling.com


SHIMMER Women Athletes returns to the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL on Saturday & Sunday, July 8th & 9th, for SHIMMER 92-95! Two full length volumes in the SHIMMER video series will be filmed during each day of taping. Each ticket covers the full day of taping (both shows). SHIMMER 92 & 93 will take place on Saturday, July 8th. Bell time on Saturday is 2pm. SHIMMER 94 & 95 will take place on Sunday, July 9th. Bell time on Sunday is Noon. The events are suitable for all ages.

Over thirty of the top female professional wrestlers from around the world will be a part of the festivities! Among those already announced for participation are: SHIMMER Champion *Mercedes Martinez*, Heart of SHIMMER Champion *Nicole Savoy*, SHIMMER Tag Team Champions Mount Tessa (*Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard*), *Madison Eagles*, *Mia Yim*, *Shayna Baszler*, *Kay Lee Ray*, *Cheerleader Melissa*, *Jessicka Havok*, *Shazza McKenzie*, *Ashley Lane* (aka Madison Rayne), *LuFisto*, *Veda Scott*, *Thunderkitty*, *Courtney Rush* (aka Rosemary), *Leva Bates*, *Hudson Envy*, Cherry Bomb (aka Allie), *Shotzi Blackheart*, *Nevaeh*, *Samantha Heights*, *Taeler Hendrix*, *Britt Baker*, *Angel Dust*, *Allysin Kay* (aka Sienna), *Deonna Purrazzo*, *Chelsea Green* (aka Laurel Van Ness), *Delilah Doom*, and *more still to be added!*

Tickets can be purchased in advance at www.SHIMMERwrestling.com to guarantee seating. Be advised that the Eagles Club is a small venue. Any remaining tickets not sold in advance will be available at the door on the day of the show.


----------



## PRODIGY

december_blue said:


> Ten years ago today, the first two rounds of the SHIMMER Championship Tournament were held in Berwyn, IL. So many talented women!


I used to mark so hard for Lacey. I was sad when she decided to retire. :mj2


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*RISE ~ MEDIC Results*_ via SCS_

*Sierra defeated Laynie Luck* via rollup
*Dementia D’Rose defeated Dynamite DiDi* via running hip attack.
*Aja Perera defeated Stefany Sinclair* via modified flatliner.
*Deonna Purrazzo defeated Cheerleader Melissa* via Rollup.
*Kikyo defeated Jewells Malone* via frogsplash.
*Hudson Envy defeated Savannah Evans* via running knee strike.
*Saraya Knight defeated Stacey Shadows* in a quick match via low blow.
*Rosemary defeated Delilah Doom* via Red Wedding.
*Fire & Nice (Chelsea Green & Britt Baker) defeated Jessica Troy & Charli Evans* via double rope hung DDT.
*Shotzi Blackheart defeated Angel Dust* in a Dog Collar Match to retain the Phoenix of RISE title. Post match Rosemary & Angel Dust attacked Shotzi.

*SHIMMER 92 Results*_ via SCS
_

_RISE Showcase Match:_ *Dynamite DiDi defeated Stefany Sinclair* via roll up.
_RISE Showcase Match:_ *Kikyo defeated Aja Perera*


SHIMMER Volume 92 opens with Madison Eagles saying she has spent the last year recovering from an ACL injury. She wants Mercedes Martinez and a title shot right now. Mercedes says Madison does not get to make demands. She has better things to do than take on a has been. It’s 1 on 3 as Trifecta attacks until Shazza McKenzie makes the save. Mercedes takes verbal shots at Danger, Melissa, and Saraya Knight…. 
Then Saraya comes out to even the score. Allison Danger makes the main event a six woman tag match where if Mercedes or Nicole Savoy lose, they lose the titles and if Trifecta wins they earn a tag team title match.

1. *Thunderkitty defeated Charli Evans* via STO.
2. *Sienna defeated Samantha Heights *via Sunset Driver.

Kevin brings out Veda Scott. She asked for some Mic time. She wants to thank Madison Rayne for coming back just to fail. Madison Rayne challenges Veda. She accepts but not for now. Later. Probably. Eventually.

3. *Madison Rayne defeated Taeler Hendrix *via Rayne Drop.
4. *Cheerleader Melissa defeated Savannah Evans* via curbstomp.
5. *Shotzi Blackheart retained the Phoenix of RISE title against Hudson Envy* via Senton.
6. *Cat Power defeated Nicole Matthews, Delilah Doom, and Leva Bates* via Samoan Driver.
7. *Fire & Nice (Britt Baker & Chelsea Green) defeated Paradise Lost (Rosemary & Angel Dust)* via rollup.
8. *Deonna Purrazzo defeated Cherry Bomb* via Fujiwara Armbar. 
9. *Lufisto defeated KC Spinelli *via Burning Hammer.
10. *Tessa Blanchard & Vanessa Kraven defeated WDSS (Mia Yim & Kay Lee Ray)* to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team titles.
11. *Madison Eagles, Shazza McKenzie, and Saraya Knight defeated Mercedes Martinez, Nicole Savoy, and Shayna Baszler* when Saraya Knight pinned Mercedes with a rollup.


*SHIMMER 93 Results* _via SCS_

1. *Veda Scott defeated Madison Rayne *via rope assisted pin.

Lufisto attacks Thunderkitty, says she’s tired of being forgotten by SHIMMER Management.

2. *Delilah Doom & Leva Bates defeated Jessica Troy & Charli Evans* via STO.
3. *Nicole Matthews defeated Samantha Heights* via Vancouver Maneuver.
4. *Hudson Envy defeated Deonna Purrazzo *via running Knee Strike.
5. *Shotzi Blackheart defeated Cheerleader Melissa* after reversing the Kudo Driver into a pin.
6. *Rosemary defeated Britt Baker* via Spear.
7. *Madison Eagles defeated Shayna Baszler* via Hellbound.
8. *Mia Yim defeated Kay Lee Ray* via package piledriver to become #1 contender for the SHIMMER title.
9. *Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard defeated Jessicka Havok & Neveah* to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Titles via chokebomb.
10. *Shazza McKenzie defeated Nicole Savoy* via Shazza Driver to become the new Heart of SHIMMER Champion.
11. *Mercedes Martinez defeated Saraya Knight* via Fisherman Buster off the top rope to retain the SHIMMER Championship.

#################################################
We're back at the Berwyn Eagles Club (6309 26th Street) in Berwyn, IL at Noon on Sunday, July 9th for SHIMMER 94 & 95! Tickets will be available at the door, and are still available in advance online until mid-morning.

Among the matches already signed for Sunday in Berwyn....

***SHIMMER Championship***
*(Champion) Mercedes Martinez vs. Mia Yim*

***SHIMMER Tag Team Championship***
*(Champions) Tessa Blanchard & Vanessa Kraven vs. Britt Baker & Chelsea Green*

***Heart of SHIMMER Championship***
*(Champion) Shazza McKenzie vs. Courtney Rush*

*Madison Eagles vs. Nicole Savoy*

*Nicole Matthews vs. Deonna Purrazzo*

*Ashley Lane vs. Veda Scott*

*Kay Lee Ray vs. Angel Dust*

*LuFisto vs. Thunderkitty*

Plus *Cheerleader Melissa, Saraya Knight, Shotzi Blackheart, Hudson Envy, Allysin Kay, Cherry Bomb, Samantha Heights, Taeler Hendrix, Jessicka Havok, Nevaeh, Delilah Doom, Leva Bates, Solo Darling*, and more!
#################################################


I'm wondering if Cheerleader Melissa is going to be leaving/retiring, she's dropped out of the main event and is losing quit a bit.

On a positive note Deonna Purrazzo, Hudson Envy & Shotzi Blackheart seem to be making a place for themselves on the roster.


----------



## PRODIGY

Nicole Savoy lost her title. :mj2


----------



## Bryan Jericho

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm wondering if Cheerleader Melissa is going to be leaving/retiring, she's dropped out of the main event and is losing quit a bit.


Was thinking that as well. Hopefully just leaving and not retiring though. And congrats to Shazza, nice to see her doing so well.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER 94 Results* _via SCS_

_RISE Showcase:_ *Aja Perera defeated Laynie Luck* via Flatliner 
_RISE Showcase:_ *Stefany Sinclare defeated Jewells Malone* via submission

1. *Jessicka Havok defeated Kikyo* via big boot.
2. *Cheerleader Melissa defeated Samantha Heights* via Kudo Driver.
3. *Cherry Bomb defeated Angel Dust, Kay Lee Ray, and Taeler Hendrix* when she hit a Death Valley Driver on Angel Dust for the win.
4. *Madison Rayne defeated Veda Scott* via Rayne Drop.
5. *Sienna defeated Dynamite DiDi* via Discus Lariat.
6. *Lufisto defeated Shotzi Blackheart* via Burning Hammer. Her original opponent was Thunderkitty, but she says she has not been cleared to compete after Lufisto’s attack yesterday. Lufisto attacks Thunderkitty after the match, ripping off her neck brace and Solo Darling comes out for the save, chasing Lufisto off.
7. *Nicole Matthews defeated Deonna Purrazzo* via Vancouver Maneuver.
8. *Fire & Nice (Britt Baker & Chelsea Green) defeated Tessa Blanchard & Vanessa Kraven* via DQ after using a screwdriver.
9. *Shayna Baszler defeated KC Spinelli* via submission.
10. *Madison Eagles defeated Nicole Savoy* via Hellbound.
11. *Shazza McKenzie defeated Rosemary* via Shazza Driver to retain the Heart of SHIMMER title.
12. *Mercedes Martinez defeated Mia Yim* to retain the SHIMMER title via Dragon Sleeper.

*SHIMMER 95 Results* _via SCS_

1. *Shotzi Blackheart defeated Veda Scott* via Dragon Sleeper.
2. *Samantha Heights defeated Jessica Troy* via big boot.
3. *Cheerleader Melissa defeated KC Spinelli* via Air Raid Crash.
4. *Jessicka Havok defeated Charli Evans* via Cradle Suplex.
5. *Solo Darling defeated Lufisto* by DQ when Lufisto cut her tail off.
6. *Hudson Envy defeated Mia Yim* via Muscle Buster.
7. *Saraya Knight defeated Cat Power* via rocking horse submission.
8. *Nicole Savoy defeated Deonna Purrazzo* via armbar.
9. *Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard defeated Leva Bates & Delilah Doom, Britt Baker & Chelsea Green, and Rosemary & Angel Dust* via chokebomb to retain the SHIMMER tag titles.
10. *Shazza McKenzie defeated Nicole Matthews* via Shazza Driver to retain the Heart of SHIMMER title.
11. *Mercedes Martinez defeated Madison Eagles* to retain the SHIMMER title after a fisherman suplex following Nicole Savoy hitting Eagles with a chain.


----------



## Not Lying

If I'm not mistaken it looks like the SHIMMER 100 show will be the WM weekend? 
Hopefully they pull out everything for that show.

Would love to see Daizee, Del Rey, Mschif, Portia and others at that show at least make an appearance.

( Maybe even Becky :becky2 )


----------



## onorub

Small rant since i tried to put up with it for a few months and now i'm giving up: Pro-Wrestling EVE is the most annoying company i've ever seen twitter-wise. It's cool that they want to support women wrestling, but their "GURL POWER" talk is so overdone it's unbearable by this point. It makes me wish a bunch of drunken assholes would start screaming "SHOW YOUR TITS" during one of their shows.

Oh well, thankfully STARDOM and SHIMMER are still awesome.


----------



## Bassistooloud

I am late to the party, but I am buying stuff and watching YouTube, as I want to support the Brand. I want to buy more, but there are many issues, from the lag time in getting stuff you have paid for, to the unavailability of current product, be it online or on disc. I did not read all the way through the many pages of this thread, because it started years ago, so I will just ask: at this time, is it Shimmer is a sideline, and the promoter doesn't need the money? Is it that he isn't devoted to the sales part? I've read that they won't do IPPVs out of Berwyn because of unreliable internet. . . so why don't they go somewhere else?


----------



## Platt

Got my tickets booked, I'm officially heading out to Chicago again for Rise/Shimmer in November :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*RISE 5 – RISING SUN Results* via SCS

* *Samara, Trixie Tash, and Paloma Star defeated London Ali, Savannah Stone, and Robyn* after Samara hit an implant buster on Londo.
* *Hyan defeated Indi Hartwell.* 
* *Layne Rosario says she deserves a match which brings out Lufisto* who defeats her via a Burning Hammer.
* *Heather Monroe defeated Renee Michelle *via submission.
* *Jewells Malone defeated Hawlee Layne* via Fireman’s Carry Stunner.
* *The Sinister Sweethearts (Brittany Blake & Samantha Heights) defeated ACR & Valentina Loca* via stereo kicks to Loca.
* *Allie Kat defeated Tasha Steelz* via headbutt.
_Zoe Lucas cuts a promo saying she’s the leader of the cupcakes and the best cheerleader, which brings out Cheerleader Melissa._
* *Cheerleader Melissa defeated Zoe Lucas* via Air Raid Crash.
* *Saraya Knight defeated Ray Lyn, Karen Q, and Miranda Salinas* when she made Ray Lyn tap to a submission.
* *Nicole Savoy defeated Kylie Ray* via Armbar.
* *Taya Valkyrie defeated Hudson Envy* via Road To Valhalla.
* *Shazza McKenzie defeated Thunder Rosa* via rollup.
* *Aja Kong, Jessica Troy, and Charli Evans defeated Hiroyo Matsumoto, Rachael Ellering, and Dynamite DiDi* after a backfist from Kong on Ellering.
* *Delilah Doom wins the Phoenix of RISE title defeating Dust, Kikyo, Britt Baker, Deonna Purrazzo, and Shotzi Blackheart.*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOaLB5RWAAAkpyY.jpg

*SHIMMER Volume 96 Results:* via SCS

_RISE Pre Show:_ *ACR & Valentine Loca defeated Samara & Hawlee Layne.*
_RISE Pre Show:_ *Miranda Salinas & Kylie Rae defeated Ray Lyn & Karen Q.*

* *Kikyo defeated Heather Monroe* via Frog Splash.
* *Rachael Ellering defeated Zoe Lucas.*
_Mercedes Martinez & Nicole Savoy come to the ring with something to say. Shayna Baszler has gone on to greener pastures, but they are recruiting a new member……Aja Kong._
* *The Hottest Free Agents (Deonna Purrazzo & Madison Rayne) defeated Blue Nation (Charli Evans & Jessica Troy) *with a roaring elbow & german suplex comb.
* *Kellyanne defeated Kiera Hogan, Ivelisse Velez, Britt Baker, Shotzi Blackheart, and Samantha Heights* when she hit a backpack stunner on Heights.
* *Saraya Knight defeated Marti Belle* via Rocking Horse Submission.
* *Tessa Blanchard w/Vanessa Kraven defeated Candice LeRae* via Top Rope Codebreaker.
* *Mia Yim defeated Aoi Kizuki* via Package Piledriver.
* *Solo Darling & Thunderkitty defeated Lufisto & Hudson Envy* when Solo pinned Lufisto after a swinging neckbreaker.
* *Delilah Doom defeated Vanessa Kraven* via rollup after miscommunication from Tessa Blanchard. They attack Delilah until Leva Bates makes the save.
* *Shazza McKenzie defeated Cheerleader Melissa* via rollup to retain the Heart of SHIMMER title.
* *Hikaru Shida defeated Nicole Savoy* via Shining Wizard. Post-match the two shake hands and Aja Kong comes out to break it up and push Savoy out of the ring.
* *Mercedes Martinez defeated Jessicka Havok* via Fisherman Suplex to retain the SHIMMER title.

*SHIMMER Volume 97 Results:* via SCS

* *Aoi Kizuki defeated Veda Scott.*
* *Paradise Lost (Rosemary & Dust) defeated The Sinister Sweethearts (Samantha Heights & Brittany Blake)* when Dust hits a double stomp onto Blake.
* *Britt Baker defeated Zoe Lucas* via Roaring Elbow.
* *Lufisto defeated Rachael Ellering.*
* *Candice LeRae defeated Charli Evans* via Mr. Toad’s Wild Ride.
* *Hiroyo Matsumoto defeated Hudson Envy* via Satio Suplex.
* *Cheerleader Melissa defeated Chelsea Green* via Air Raid Crash.
* *Nicole Savoy defeated Saraya Knight* via armbar.
* *Totally Tubular Tag Team (Leva Bates & Delilah Doom) defeated Mount Tessa (Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard) *to win the SHIMMER Tag Team Titles after Tessa hit Kraven with a codebreaker and Leva hit her with a Pepsi Plunge. Kraven vowed to get revenge on Tessa tomorrow.
* *Shazza McKenzie defeated Kellyanne* via Arm Bar Camel Clutch to retain the Heart of SHIMMER title.
* *Aja Kong defeated Mia Yim* after a spinning back fist/Brainbuster combo.
* *Mercedes Martinez defeated Hikaru Shida* via submission. After the match, Aja Kong helps attack Shida until Nicole Savoy comes out. She gets beaten down and Aja Kong & Mercedes Martinez stand tall to end the show.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOZoPleX0AIfWTq.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOaRvjKXcAA4M0T.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOZeRG-W0AUukml.jpg
https://scontent-lht6-1.cdninstagra...342_135293600525067_1450751072535576576_n.jpg


----------



## Platt

Great weekend if Shimmer well worth checking out on DVD in two years when it?s out. Rise wasn?t great but a few good matches and was available on DVD and Blu Ray by the end of Saturday.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER Volume 98 Results:* via SCS

_RISE Pre Show:_ *Jewells Malone & Hyan defeated Cherry Layne & Trixie Tash* via Fireman’s Carry Stunner from Jewells onto Trixie.
_RISE Pre Show:_ *Heather Monroe defeated Kylie Rae.*
_RISE Pre Show:_ *Tessa Blanchard defeated Indi Hartwell* via Diving Codebreaker.
* *Jessicka Havok defeated Zoe Lucas* via Running Powerbomb.
* *Blue Nation (Charli Evans & Jessica Troy) defeated Solo Darling & Thunderkitty.*
* *Cheerleader Melissa defeated Rachael Ellering* via Air Raid Crash.
* *Totally Tubular Tag Team (Delilah Doom & Leva Bates) defeated The Hottest Free Agents (Madison Rayne & Deonna Purrazzo) *via Gory Bomb/Superkick combo to retain the SHIMMER tag team titles.
* *Aoi Kizuki defeated Chelsea Green.*
* *Saraya Knight defeated Ivelisse Velez* via Rocking Horse Submission.
* *Veda Scott defeated Shotzi Blackheart, Candice LeRae, and Dust* when Veda defeated Shotzi.
* *Mia Yim defeated Rosemary* via Package Piledriver.
* *Kellyanne English defeated Hiroyo Matsumoto.*
* *Tessa Blanchard vs. Vanessa Kraven* doesn’t happen as Tessa says she doesn’t need any of this and walks out getting herself counted out. But she grabs a mic and tells Kraven that she only special because Tessa did everything. As she tries to leave, Fire And Nice stops her. Kraven challenges Blanchard to a Lumberjack match so Tessa cannot run away.
* *Shazza McKenzie retains the Heart of SHIMMER title after a no contest when Allysin Kay* gets busted open.
* *Mercedes Martinez & Aja Kong defeated Nicole Savoy & Hikaru Shida* after Aja Kong hits both of them with a metal box. Lexie Fyfe being the voice of reason comes out and tells Andy Long he’s the worst ref in history and lets Mercedes know she will defend the Shimmer Championship against Savoy on Volume 99.

*SHIMMER Volume 99 Results:* via SCS

_ A bloody Allysin Kay storms the ring demanding a rematch with Shazza McKenzie. Veda Scott comes out and wants the match instead. Shazza accepts Veda’s challenge after Allysin Kay is carried back to the locker room._
* *Candice LeRae defeated Jessica Troy* after Mr. Toad’s Wild Ride.
* *Shotzi Blackheart defeated Heather Monroe* via Diving Senton.
* *Lufisto & Hudson Envy defeated The Sinister Sweethearts (Brittany Blake & Samantha Heights)*
* *Deonna Purrazzo defeated Kiera Hogan, Mia Yim, and Marti Belle* when Hogan tapped to the Fujiwara Armbar.
* *Shazza McKenzie defeated Veda Scott* via submission to retain the Heart of SHIMMER title.
* *Fire & Nice (Britt Baker & Chelsea Green) defeated Aoi Kizuki & Hiroyo Matsumoto* when Britt hits Aoi with a roaring elbow.
* *Hikaru Shida defeated Cheerleader Melissa* after getting out of the Air Raid Crash and rolling her up.
* *Totally Tubular Tag Team (Delilah Doom & Leva Bates) defeated Paradise Lost (Rosemary & Dust)* to retain the SHIMMER Tag Team Titles.
* *KellyAnne English defeated Jessicka Havok* via rollup.
* *Vanessa Kraven defeated Tessa Blanchard* via Chokebomb in a Lumberjack match.
* *Nicole Savoy defeated Mercedes Martinez to become the NEW SHIMMER Champion.*



Spoiler: image















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOmxzZAW4AEbf8d.jpg


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Not thrilled with Savoy as champion. I just have never seen much in her tbh. Hopefully she can improve some or that this reign isnt long.


----------



## Platt

Tessa vs Indi from Sunday


----------



## Cas Ras

Tenille Dashwood vs Rachael Ellering with Lance Storm at guest ref , 11th Feb 2018
Good match, you can feel how much fun they all three had.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Chelsea Green got in an argument with a male fan at an IWC show in Elizabeth, PA. I don't know if it was her fault, from what I read he was soliciting her and asking her to "take it off" so she yelled at him and walked out.

I was going to go, too. It was Chelsea vs Britt Baker; but gilberg v james Ellsworth REALLY didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Cas Ras

Look at this guys:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976873769229803521
And I got best seat and m&g tickets :mark


----------



## Spanish Lariato

I absolutely loved the Madison Eagles vs Deonna Purazzo match at Shimmer 100. Two technically gifted wrestlers going at it. And the best part is that the holds were not applied in a mechanical way of "you first, then me", so it felt natural. Had the match been longer and with a more gradual ending we could be talking about a serious contender. Eagles physique is outstanding and better than ever, considering her age and injuries. I would like to see her facing Charlotte Flair.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Spanish Lariato said:


> I absolutely loved the Madison Eagles vs Deonna Purazzo match at Shimmer 100. Two technically gifted wrestlers going at it. And the best part is that the holds were not applied in a mechanical way of "you first, then me", so it felt natural. Had the match been longer and with a more gradual ending we could be talking about a serious contender. Eagles physique is outstanding and better than ever, considering her age and injuries. I would like to see her facing Charlotte Flair.


Madison Eagles and Kellyanne are easily the best active female wrestlers to come out of Australia.


----------



## Platt

It will probably be many months if not years before anyone sees it but the Deonna/Eagles match from this Saturday was as good if not better.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Platt said:


> It will probably be many months if not years before anyone sees it but the Deonna/Eagles match from this Saturday was as good if not better.


I can't wait to watch it in 2023.


----------



## Obfuscation

Deonna is quite vacuous, but I'm willing to watch anything Madison Eagles is in.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Saw that Pro Wrestling Eve had a seven day free trial so I jumped on the opportunity.

I've watched their two most recent shows over the past couple of days and I thoroughly enjoyed both. Their Shevolution show especially from start to finish was very fun, the match between Jordynne Grace vs Livvii Grace was fantastic, not quite on the level of a Charlotte vs Asuka but it's definitely one of the best Women's matches I've seen so far this year.

They have their Wrestle Queendom event this Saturday from York Hall, the biggest Women's Wrestling event to take place in Europe.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*SHIMMER To Launch Streaming Service Soon* ~ SCS

_After putting on over 100 DVD tapings SHIMMER Wrestling, which is arguably the top women’s promotion across the globe, which has been running since 2005 have announced plans to launch a streaming service along with putting out physical DVDs.

As announced on Facebook, SHIMMER founder Dave Prazak announced plans to launch an online streaming service for the company with the first 150 or so hours of the company’s content in about three weeks, with Amazon Fire Stick and Roku functionality.

SHIMMER is an all-female professional wrestling organization based in Chicago, Illinois. The goal of SHIMMER is to provide the most skilled women pro wrestlers with a forum to truly shine as athletes and perform at the most competitive level. SHIMMER management has selected an elite crop of women from around the wrestling world who are determined to show that women’s wrestling is the best.

The company typically produces nine full-length length DVD releases during a calendar year. Since 2009 the format has been two taping weekends per year, during which they film four DVDs over the course of a two day weekend of live events. In 2013, they started a single DVD taping/iPPV in the city in which WrestleMania is taking place, the day before WWE’s event under the WWN Live banner.

SHIMMER currently has DVD releases up to Volume 81 available for purchase. They have taped 104 Volumes as of April 2018._


----------



## TripleG

So quick questions. 

Has anyone checked out Dojo Pro on Amazon Prime and is it worth checking out?


----------



## Obfuscation

SHIMMER streaming service, the latest promotion I can say "good, about time" towards making this decision.


----------



## Even Flow

Hamada has been sentenced to Jail for 18 months:



> Former TNA Knockouts Tag Team Champion Ayako Hamada has been sentenced to 18 months in prison following her arrest on drug charges at her home in Tokyo, Japan on 5/13, according to Yahoo Japan.
> 
> Back in May, authorities were called after Hamada told a promoter she was going to miss their event because she was being held at knifepoint. Police discovered her "rambling incoherently and behaving in a strange manner." Her behavior led to Hamada testing positively for drugs, which she admitted taking. She stated that she inhaled them through her nose.
> 
> Hamada, 37 years old, is the daughter of the legendary Gran Hamada.


----------



## Obfuscation

18 months. Rekt.

She may all but have to stick with solely working in Mexico after this.


----------



## MC

I think it was said that it could be a suspended sentence. Still, her career in Japan is basically over.


----------



## Platt

18 months prison then the same again on probation is what I read.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pro Wrestling Eve are doing a free trial and are streaming two of their shows live starting tonight.

Meiko Satomura vs Toni Storm the main event.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046121314560479232
Look's like Shimmer is going to be running events outside of Chicago more often next year.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Spoiler: SHIMMER results



*Shimmer Women Athletes Volume 105*
October 20, 2018
Berwyn, Illinois
Berwyn Eagles Club

*Sparkle:* Queen Aminata defeated Rocky Radley
*Sparkle:* Robyn Reid defeated Alex Gracia
1 Rachael Ellering defeated Karen Q
2 The Blue Nation (Charli Evans and Jessica Troy) defeated Team Sea Stars (Ashley Vox & Delmi Exo)
3 Britt Baker defeated Sierra
4 Veda Scott defeated Delilah Doom
5 Samantha Heights defeated Kiera Hogan
6 Jinny defeated Shotzi Blackheart
7 Kimber Lee defeated Indi Hartwell and Shazza McKenzie
8 Dust (c) (with Rosemary) defeated Ashley Lane - Heart of SHIMMER Championship
9 Viper defeated Kay Lee Ray - Winner Receives Future Title Shot
10 Nicole Savoy (c) defeated Cheerleader Melissa, Mercedes Martinez and Vanessa Kraven - SHIMMER Championship


*Shimmer Women Athletes Volume 106*
October 20, 2018
Berwyn, Illinois
Berwyn Eagles Club

1 KC Spinelli defeated Holidead
2 The Blue Nation (Charli Evans and Jessica Troy) defeated The Killer Death Machines (Jessicka Havok and Nevaeh)
3 Solo Darling defeated Sierra
4 Willow Nightingale defeated Dynamite DiDi
5 LuFisto defeated Shazza McKenzie
6 Samantha Heights defeated Zoe Lucas
7 Kay Lee Ray defeated Hyan
8 Totally Tubular Tag Team (Delilah Doom and Leva Bates) wrestled Cheerleader Melissa and Mercedes Martinez to a no-contest - SHIMMER Tag Team Championship
9 Dust (c) (with Rosemary) defeated Rachael Ellering - Heart of SHIMMER Championship
10 Nicole Savoy (c) defeated Viper - SHIMMER Championship


*Shimmer Women Athletes Volume 107*
October 21, 2018
Berwyn, Illinois
Berwyn Eagles Club

*Sparkle:* Queen Aminata defeated Layne Rosario
*Sparkle:* Dementia D'Rose defeated Trixie Tash
1 Holidead defeated Thunderkitty
2 Vanessa Kraven defeated Dynamite DiDi
3 Hyan defeated Solo Darling
4 Kay Lee Ray defeated Britt Baker, Kiera Hogan and Shotzi Blackheart
5 Willow Nightingale defeated Zoe Lucas
6 Dust (c) (with Rosemary) defeated Samantha Heights - Heart of SHIMMER Championship
7 Shazza McKenzie defeated Jinny
8 Viper defeated Kimber Lee
9 Cheerleader Melissa and Mercedes Martinez defeated Totally Tubular Tag Team (Delilah Doom and Leva Bates) (c), The Blue Nation (Charli Evans & Jessica Troy) and The Killer Death Machines (Jessicka Havok and Nevaeh) - SHIMMER Tag Team Championship
10 Team Sea Stars (Ashley Vox and Delmi Exo) defeated Undeniably Impressive (Indi Hartwell and Tessa Blanchard)
11 Nicole Savoy (c) defeated LuFisto - SHIMMER Championship


*Shimmer Women Athletes Volume 108*
October 21, 2018
Berwyn, Illinois
Berwyn Eagles Club

1 KC Spinelli defeated Veda Scott
2 Sierra defeated Allie Kat
3 Kiera Hogan defeated Solo Darling
4 Shotzi Blackheart defeated Hyan
5 Jinny defeated Leva Bates
6 Zoe Lucas defeated Ashley Vox
7 Britt Baker defeated Indi Hartwell
8 Dust (c) (with Rosemary) defeated Willow Nightingale - Heart of SHIMMER Championship
9 Tessa Blanchard defeated Kay Lee Ray
10 Nicole Savoy, Shazza McKenzie, Vanessa Kraven and Viper defeated Cheerleader Melissa, Kimber Lee, LuFisto and Mercedes Martinez

*RISE 10 – Insanity Results*_ ~ Diva-Dirt_

* Karen Q defeated Kimber Lee via submission with a Boston Crab.
* 8 Woman Elimination Tag Team Match: Allysin Kay, Jessicka Havok, Dynamite DiDi & Nevaeh defeated Myka Madrid, Nicki Victory, Layne Rosario & Alex Gracia.
* Jinny defeated Madison Rayne.
* Triple Threat Match: Cheerleader Melissa and Rain defeated Dementia D’Rose they both covered D’Rose after a code breaker from Rain and a clothesline from Melissa
* Mixed Tag Team Match: The Bones of Contention (Ray Lyn & Karen Q) defeated Colt Cabana & RJ City (with David Arquette) when Karen pinned RJ City after a DDT.
Rosemary’s Rules Match For The Guardians Of RISE Championships
* Paradise Lost (Raven’s Ash & Dust) (w/Rosemary) (c) defeated Balls Of Doom (Shotzi Blackheart & Delilah Doom) to retain Guadians of RISE Tag Team Championships after Dust pins Shotzi via double stomp on a chair.
* Iron Woman Match For The Phoenix of RISE Championship: Mercedes Martinez defeated Tessa Blanchard by 5 falls to 4 to become the new Champion.


----------



## tommo010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067738035960274944
Piper Niven with a Canadian Destroyer on Kay Lee Rae :heyman5

Just get this women in to replace Jax already


----------



## TD Stinger

tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067738035960274944
> Piper Niven with a Canadian Destroyer on Kay Lee Rae :heyman5
> 
> Just get this women in to replace Jax already


Nah, they got the girl in my sig for that .

But seriously, Piper needs to be on a bigger stage eventually. Whether it's NXT UK or even Impact Wrestling, we need to see more of her talents.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Even Flow said:


> Hamada has been sentenced to Jail for 18 months:


I think its ridiculous that she should be jailed for substance abuse. How does doing that help her with her problem?


----------



## Sephiroth766

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tol0q5GaDGs&t=1s

Kay Lee Ray (my girl) vs. Viper in a Deathmatch highlights


----------



## Sephiroth766

Kay Lee Ray is one of the most underrated women in wrestling imo


----------



## go stros

I got to give a shout out to Booker T and the Diamonds of the ROW. Hyan, AQA, Alex Gracia, Miranda Alize, Rok-C, ect.... these ladies are making a name for themselves all over the wrestling world.

*Hyan vs AQA - Steel Cage Match*


----------

